# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta na SV. DUHU

## BHany

drage naše forumašice i forumaši sa Sv. Duha
otvaram novu temu

*molim vas budite:
- sažeti
-informativni*

*molim vas nemojte:
- vibrati (za to imate odbrojavanje – vibranje ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja)
-chatati (chat ćemo brisati bez upozorenja)*

SRETNO SVIMA  :Heart: 

*STARA TEMA*

----------


## BHany

> *OPĆA BOLNICA SVETI DUH – "SD"*
> Ambulanta za humanu reprodukciju
> Sveti duh 64, 10000 Zagreb
> tel: 01/3712 109
> http://www.kbsd.hr/Ginekologija-radn...eme-i-kontakti


molim vas da ako imate još linkova (ili ako vam se da tražiti) koji se odnose na SD da ih zalijepite ovdje
isto tako da sažeto stavite nove info o radu SD-a -  postajte ih ovdje na početku topica 
kako bi na m topic davao najvažnije informacije već na prvoj strani  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Vezano uz lijekove na SD -  prvi lijekovi za sve s početka ovogodišnje liste mogli bi stići sredinom svibnja.

----------


## linalena

superrrrrrrr

Drage moje želim Nam svima uspjeh, odmah sada i malo kasnije s tim toliko očekivanim lijekovima
Ja sam malo izvan događaja, hrpa posla a i pesica bila na sterilizaciji pa je mazim
Uglavnom pusa velika

----------


## špelkica

Maslina, do kojeg broja bi mogli stići lijekovi tj.kak brzo to ide?

----------


## MASLINA1973

Špelkica, ne znam. Meni je ovo sad prvi put, ali mi se čini da sve ide jako sporo jer još nisu dobili lijekove za ovu godinu... Čim nešto saznam, odmah ću javiti. I ostale cure molim da jave :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

špelkice ide jaaakkooo sporo...ovo je katastrofa...
kad sam išla prošlu jesen lijekove sam čekala 3 tjedna..sad će se razvući i do 4-5 mj.kak mi se čini..

----------


## inana

:Heart: eto, kolegica koja je na SD bila na transferu 4 dana prije mene, vračene 3 mrve, 2 osmostanične i 1 šest, upravo javlja da je beta 10dnt 96 i pol!!!  :Heart:  možda je krenuo val plusića na SD!i još me uputila da je i njoj dr.b. napisao 12 dana, ali joj je rekao da slobodno vadi 10.dan... srce će mi puknuti kak sam sretna! :Heart:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Lani je očito intervenirao Eustahije Brzić :Smile:  Ove godine se sve vuče i nikako, nikako... Ja već čekam puna 3 mjeseca, a čini se da ću se još načekati. Naravno, onda već ulazimo u eru godišnjih i sve se bojim da me čeka jesen, a predstoji mi dugo, toplo ljeto. NIsam se tomu nadala...

----------


## MASLINA1973

> eto, kolegica koja je na SD bila na transferu 4 dana prije mene, vračene 3 mrve, 2 osmostanične i 1 šest, upravo javlja da je beta 10dnt 96 i pol!!!  možda je krenuo val plusića na SD!i još me uputila da je i njoj dr.b. napisao 12 dana, ali joj je rekao da slobodno vadi 10.dan... srce će mi puknuti kak sam sretna!


Čestitam tvojoj kolegici i nadam se da je ipak krenuo val plusića na SD. Znam da nisu sve cure na forumu, ali nekako mi se čini da je tamo zapelo. Ma, možda kad sad krene...

----------


## špelkica

A baš imam sreće! Prvo na VV čekala dugo, pa sam mislila, možda će ovdje biti brže, pa sam se nadala postupku prije jeseni, dok škola ne počne, da vidim da li ću se vratiti ili ne. Da bar se možemo mijenjati s nekim kome nije hitno.
Bravo za plusiće  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kordica

Ja sam jučer bila gore pitat za lijekove, rečeno je da su krenuli s ovom godinom, poslali su zahtjev za 40 brojeva... ja sam 109... rekli su da nazovem za mjesec dana...

----------


## modesty4

Špelkica mislim da je ovdje svima hitno i da bi mi sve htjele da smo trudne još juče....
Danas sam bila na folikulometriji, jer sam ovaj mjesec u prirodnjaku ( punkcija u petak - brrr) i stalno sam slušala po hodniku kako žene nagađaju da dr.B odlazi, ali nitko sa konkretnom informacijom.
Znam da radi privatno, ali da li netko pouzdano zna da li ostaje raditi i na SD i privatno ili ide skroz u privatnike?

----------


## kiara79

> Špelkica mislim da je ovdje svima hitno i da bi mi sve htjele da smo trudne još juče....
> Danas sam bila na folikulometriji, jer sam ovaj mjesec u prirodnjaku ( punkcija u petak - brrr) i stalno sam slušala po hodniku kako žene nagađaju da dr.B odlazi, ali nitko sa konkretnom informacijom.
> Znam da radi privatno, ali da li netko pouzdano zna da li ostaje raditi i na SD i privatno ili ide skroz u privatnike?


mislim da ne ide nikamo..tako je meni rečeno kad sam pitala..samo srijedom će raditi u poliklinici Beta plus... :Confused:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Zaboravila sam prepisati telefonski broj na SD, a na poslu sam do 19 sati :Crying or Very sad: . Bi li mi netko poslao? Možda mi se javi s. P. i saznam jesmo li se pokrenuli s mrtve točke s ovogodišnjim brojevima :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

evo brojčeka maslina 371 2109

----------


## MASLINA1973

HVALA :Smile: 
još ništa... poslije 15. 5.

----------


## linalena

lberc 5 
Maslina1973 40  
Sany7 46 
Tanjam 51 
Linalena 61 
Špelkica 63
nina977 103 
kordica 109 
jo1974 138 


Nadam se žarko se nadam da ću stići još prije ljeta.
Inače kažu da sa više godina ne treba čekati 6mj već samo 4, čak negdje i 3, a ovo se rasteže na 7(ako stigne do ferja) ili hmm 9-10mj, uff jednom godišnje

----------


## špelkica

> Špelkica mislim da je ovdje svima hitno i da bi mi sve htjele da smo trudne još juče...


Ma znam da je svima hitno, razumijem, samo me ponekad uhvati strah zbog moje dijagnoze; izgubila sam jajnik zbog endometrioze i bojim se zbog tog drugog, mojoj znanici se nakon 5 mj vratila, mora ponovo na laparo, i ako mi se tak nešto desi, mogu se pozdraviti s roditeljstvom...

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma koliko to cekate na lijekove?   nije valjda  da jos uvijek   cekate  4-5 mj ?  kako je u drugim bolnicama

----------


## ValaMala

Da, ja vas čitam i užasavam se ponekad koliko čekate. Stvarno mi je žao, na VV gdje sam ja bila nema čekanja, ideš u postupak ovisno o tome imaš li sve nalaze i jesu li jajnici ok, odmah, a čini mi se da je tako i drugdje. Ne kužim zašto takve liste... Puno sreće curke!!

----------


## inana

cure jel znate, za betu se samo dođe gore ili? vade oni to na Sv. Duhu?i kada je nalaz gotov? jel znate jel vade to možda u domovima zdravlja?

----------


## bugaboo

Betu mozes vaditi na SD na uputnicu, samo dodjes ujutro, od 7h vade krv. Nalaz isti dan oko 13h.

----------


## inana

> Betu mozes vaditi na SD na uputnicu, samo dodjes ujutro, od 7h vade krv. Nalaz isti dan oko 13h.


znam...nalaz u 13:30...

----------


## ruža82

inana, još malo...
držim fige da bude ogromna beta :Love:

----------


## inana

> inana, još malo...
> držim fige da bude ogromna beta


na fige računam, ali ako ima koja moliva viška, da se predbilježimo,...tresu mi se rukice kad se sjetim...i odlučila sam uzeti nalaz i ne pogledat ga dok doma ne dođem..nebi ni vadila danas da sestra nije rekla da slobodno... i sad sam u strahu ko nikad...a ko za vraga mm dežuran, pa sam sama ko pas...čas sam ziher da bu dobro, čas sam ziher da nema šanse... nekak nikad niš nije onak kak ja želim... bolje da se ne nadam, ali kaj kad sam ja vječni optimist... :Yes:

----------


## bugaboo

Sad sam skuzila da si vec izvadila krv :Embarassed: 
Drzim fige za lijepu brojku :Klap:

----------


## inana

:Crying or Very sad:  :Nope:  mislim da jedino vi znate kako mi je...i mm...kad sam krenula od doma, rekla sam- Bože,molim te bar malo... nikakvo čudo, ništa, samo da je iznad 17...očito  je i ta mala stvar koju sam tražila bila previše...izašla sam iz bolnice i nisam gledala u papir, nazvala mm, i pitala ga- da pogledam sada ili doma- on kaže sada, sve je ok, i pogledam- piše 2,39...preteško mi je, i pretužna sam...sve sam pogledala, nisam prerano vadila, i nema greške, a samim time, nema ni nade...i sad mm kaže, pa bumo ponovili u pon, možda naraste... pretužna, i neutješna... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ruža82

Inana :Love: 
isprazni inbox

----------


## kiara79

inana,draga...strašno mi je žao... :Love:  :Sad: 

u utorak trkom gore kod dr.B.na dogovor za dalje... :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

a    joj   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## inana

> inana,draga...strašno mi je žao...
> 
> u utorak trkom gore kod dr.B.na dogovor za dalje...


nisam sigurna, srce mi je slomljeno i pretužna sam...pretužna...o ome sam ti pričala, ja ni u jednom renu nisam sumnjala, i zato na ovaj ishod nisam spremna...suze se natječu jedna s drugom, i pregrozno mi je...

----------


## MASLINA1973

Inana, žao mi je... 
Drži se, draga.
Ma znam da sve ove riječi možda zvuče isprazno, ali to je jedino što mogu sada. Napisati ti - glavu gore i hrabro s nadom.

----------


## Palcicazg

inana baš mi je žao  :Love: 

mislim da nitko ne može osjetiti bol, onu bol kroz koju prolazimo nakon neuspješnog postupka
isplači se i hrabro u nove pobjede

ja sam ovaj ciklus krenula u prirodnjak, i danas mi je 15DC folikuli su mali 
jurim svaki drugi dan gore u nadi da je možda baš ovaj ciklus dobitni

sad se već lagano nadam čudu  :Cool:

----------


## inana

> inana baš mi je žao 
> 
> mislim da nitko ne može osjetiti bol, onu bol kroz koju prolazimo nakon neuspješnog postupka
> isplači se i hrabro u nove pobjede
> 
> ja sam ovaj ciklus krenula u prirodnjak, i danas mi je 15DC folikuli su mali 
> jurim svaki drugi dan gore u nadi da je možda baš ovaj ciklus dobitni
> 
> sad se već lagano nadam čudu


znam...sve znam...ali suze idu same...

----------


## miana

drage moje evo malo i mene...imam 30.g i neprohodne jajovode...prosle godine sam u 9.mj.krenula prvi put na mpo na SD. stimulirani ciklus sa decapeptylom i menopurima, vracene 3 mrve,ali nista.Prvi negativan nalaz,ja u komi cijeli dan...drugi dan vec opet sva puna optimizma razmisljam idemo dalje.Slijedila su dva pokusaja u prirodnom ciklusu,ali nisam stigla ni do punkcije(pukli folikuli prije). Zatim napokon u prirodnom trecem upecaju ga napokon,dodemo do transfera ali opet se nista ne primi. Krecem u 2.mj. u drugi stimulirani pokusaj,ovaj put decapeptyli i gonali.Ovaj put odlucujem drage moje mijenjati dane nakon transfera.Samo taj dan sam bila doma,drugi dan isla sam normalno raditi,sve sam radila kao i obicno samo nisam htjela nositi nista tesko,nisam htjela ni citati kojekakve price po forumima totalno sam se iskljucila. 10. dan nakon transfera radim betu iznosi 108,80 NAPOKON. 14.dan iznosi 542. I eto sad smo u 10. tjednu,sve napreduje dobro. Zelim Vam svima Vama puno uspjeha,ponekad se cini da to sve ide sporo,al kak kazu na brzinu nista ne ide.Znam da je to sve tesko prolaziti,hormoni, injekcije, punkcije,ali mene je vise bolio negativan nalaz nego punkcija. Mene je boljela al nista tak strasno da ne mogu izdrzati. Budite mi strpljive, svima drzim ogromne palceve od srca i ne dajte da vas ista obeshrabri

----------


## špelkica

Žao mi je inana, :Love:

----------


## corinaII

Inana  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## MASLINA1973

miana, hvala ti što si s nama podijelila svoje iskustvo.
Ulijevaš nadu svima :Smile: 

Sretno u tvojoj školskoj trudnoći :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

Danas dobila broj 243! Grozno! Kad vi još niste dobile lijekove sa tako malim brojevima, ja se mogu nadati za nagodinu...
"Srećom" bila sam u 4 mjesecu u stimuliranom, pa ionako za mene do 10 mjeseca ne bi bilo ništa od novog stimuliranog postupka i tome malo tješi.

----------


## inana

> Danas dobila broj 243! Grozno! Kad vi još niste dobile lijekove sa tako malim brojevima, ja se mogu nadati za nagodinu...
> "Srećom" bila sam u 4 mjesecu u stimuliranom, pa ionako za mene do 10 mjeseca ne bi bilo ništa od novog stimuliranog postupka i tome malo tješi.


hehehe, dobro došla u klub... ja odplakala svoje, i 3 broja sam iza tebe...do tada prirodnjaci, pa kak Bog da...bila danas gore uvjerena da nema više suza, ali ježi ga...imam ja još galone suza...

----------


## ana.b

> nisam sigurna, srce mi je slomljeno i pretužna sam...pretužna...o ome sam ti pričala, ja ni u jednom renu nisam sumnjala, i zato na ovaj ishod nisam spremna...suze se natječu jedna s drugom, i pregrozno mi je...


žao mi je, Inana... znam kako ti je. moja je beta u srijedu iznosila 0,4...

----------


## kaja26

inana baš mi je žao.cure evo samo vas želim ohrabriti pogotovo vas koje idete prvi pu na potpomognutu .da ima nade ja sam1.4 bila na iseminaciji prvi put i hvala bogu uspjelo je ,ma da su mi šanse bile male ,

----------


## MalaMa

čitam, cure, što pišete, iako ja slabo pišem. obzirom kako vidim da to sve sporo ide i koliko se čeka, a mi se već 4 mjeseca rastežemo s početnim pretragama jer brisevi ne valjaju, uz to smo još i mladi tako da nas neće požuriti, možda za 2 godine krenemo nekud, kak je to sve dugotrajno užas!
žao mi je i svih vas koje ste suze ronile zbog male bete, mogu samo zamisliti kako je to tužno, ali nedajte se...

----------


## sweety

Meni nije jasno zašto imaju tako dugačku listu čekanja za lijekove  :Undecided: , ne vjerujem da imaju toliko veći broj pacijenata nego ostale slične klinike. Jednostavno je prečudno.

__________________________________________________  ___

Nego, da evo izreferiram naš prvi neuspjeh  :Rolling Eyes: , Klomifenski AIH, jutros - ko kuća, budem sutra još betu vadila tek toliko da im na kontrolu ne nosim test već papir.
Nisam niti tužna niti razočarana jer sam očekivala takav izhod.
Preloše je to bilo odrađeno.
Rekla bih, čisto onak, fušerajski.

Bez UZV pregleda na dan inseminacije, dva dana prije (na dan štoperice) je endometrij bio (4mm) manji nego na prvom UZV kad je bio 5mm  :Rolling Eyes: .
Kada, ili da li je taj jedan jedini folikul puknuo, ne zna se jer naravno nakon inseminacije također nije odrađen ni jedan UZV.

Bazalna temp mi se nije ni dizala nakon postupka, samo dan nakon štoperice je skočila malčice i ostala tako, tako da vjerujem da je ŽT bilo nikakvo.

Uglavnom, eto, nula.

----------


## inana

baš mi je čudno da je tak bilo, jer,meni jučer dr. rekla- tu je sve po traci, znaš i sama, ali mislim da se trude... ja znam da su liste koma duge, ali mislim da oni nisu krivi, kaj se postupka tiče, trude se, i to kaj se žure, žure se da stignu sve obaviti... neznam, ja sa svojim soc. ginekologom nemam sreće, koji nije shvatio da nakon 12 godina nezaštićenih odnosa ipak je malo čudno da nema bebice, dok doktori u bolnici, i dr.B. i posebno sada doktorica.T.,su pokazali sućut, volju, entuzijazam i plan...kad sam kod svog dr.-a došla po uputnicu za betu, dobila sam i recept ua utrogestane,jer sam tražila, ali mi je stavio ponovljiv recept uz poruku- nek se nađe za iduće postupke :Evil or Very Mad: , da netreba 2x ukucavat...to me tak rastužilo...opet,  sve je to jako individualno, i meni su smeale neke stvari, ali svi oni su tu da nam pomognu, i trude se da uspijemo svi skupa... tako da kad gledam njih, i kad pogledam ovog mog, koji mi čak ni uputnicu za vađenje hormona nije htio dati- kad ja o MPO nisam znala ni mu ni be, jer je rekao da nema potrebe ako je menstruacija redovita, :Rolling Eyes: , on koji bi trebao biti onak, moj igrač, a s druge strane, ovi doktori i sestre nam se posvete max koliko im vrijeme dozvoli... i to treba sve uzeti u obzir...i ja sam htjela kasnije punkciju, pa bi možda imali još 3 zrele, pa bi bilo i kaj za smrznut, ali sve to spada u kibidabi priću...

----------


## sany 7

Cure jel se pomakla ta lista? Neko od ove godine zvao već za lijekove?

----------


## zrna

Pozdrav cure, imam jedno pitanje za vas...sad sam u 3 pokušaju IVF-a (sutra transfer)...do sada nisam ništa koristila osim Utrogestana poslije transfera pa sam malo u nedoumici...piše mi da uzmem jednu ampulu Decapeptyla-a 6.dan od aspiracije...koji je to 6-ti dan? Računam li aspiraciju kao prvi dan ili nako nulti? Hvala vam unaprijed!

----------


## sany 7

Zvala za lijekove došli za 40 brojeva u ovoj godini naravno. idući mjesec dalje

----------


## modesty4

Zrna na transferu ćeti dr sve reći, a za sve nedoumice ih pitaj! Meni je dr točno rekao koji dan trebam primiti koju injekciju i to napisao u otpusnom pismu tako da nije bilo greške!

----------


## zrna

Ma stvar je u tome da sam ja u klinici koja ne daje ništa poslije transfera, pa sam bila privatno gdje mi je dr.napisao što da uzmem poslije transfera...tad mi je sve bilo jasno, ali sad mi je upitan taj 6-ti dan....kako ste vi dobivale kod dr.Baumana? Također, trebam uzeti dvije ampule Brevactida (3 i 6 dan) jel to važno u koliko sati?

----------


## ana.b

> baš mi je čudno da je tak bilo, jer,meni jučer dr. rekla- tu je sve po traci, znaš i sama, ali mislim da se trude... ja znam da su liste koma duge, ali mislim da oni nisu krivi, kaj se postupka tiče, trude se, i to kaj se žure, žure se da stignu sve obaviti... neznam, ja sa svojim soc. ginekologom nemam sreće, koji nije shvatio da nakon 12 godina nezaštićenih odnosa ipak je malo čudno da nema bebice, dok doktori u bolnici, i dr.B. i posebno sada doktorica.T.,su pokazali sućut, volju, entuzijazam i plan...kad sam kod svog dr.-a došla po uputnicu za betu, dobila sam i recept ua utrogestane,jer sam tražila, ali mi je stavio ponovljiv recept uz poruku- nek se nađe za iduće postupke, da netreba 2x ukucavat...to me tak rastužilo...opet,  sve je to jako individualno, i meni su smeale neke stvari, ali svi oni su tu da nam pomognu, i trude se da uspijemo svi skupa... tako da kad gledam njih, i kad pogledam ovog mog, koji mi čak ni uputnicu za vađenje hormona nije htio dati- kad ja o MPO nisam znala ni mu ni be, jer je rekao da nema potrebe ako je menstruacija redovita,, on koji bi trebao biti onak, moj igrač, a s druge strane, ovi doktori i sestre nam se posvete max koliko im vrijeme dozvoli... i to treba sve uzeti u obzir...i ja sam htjela kasnije punkciju, pa bi možda imali još 3 zrele, pa bi bilo i kaj za smrznut, ali sve to spada u kibidabi priću...


A ja mislila da samo ja imam takvog ginekologa! Moj je poludio kad sam došla po uputnicu za folikulometriju. Počeo se derati da mi nismo neplodni jer sam dva puta bila trudna i da nam ne treba MPO. Njega nije briga što MM ima oligoasthenoteratozoospermiu i što su nam trebale 3 godine da ostvarimo trudnoću koja je završila u 11. tjednu. To su tri godine ciljanih odnosa, mjerenja bazalne temperature, korištenja LH testova, pokušaja popravljanja spermiograma, silnih čajeva i što sve ne... Tri godine očaja iz mjeseca u mjesec kad bih dobila menstruaciju... Po njemu nismo neplodni jer sam bila trudna dva puta, a ne uzima u obzir da te trudnoće nisu uspjele, a sam mi je rekao da je to zbog velikog broja nepravilnih spermija... Na SD su mi odmah nakon kiretaže rekli da više nemamo što čekati i uputili me u antisterilitetnu ambulantu. Jučer sam išla kod njega po uputnicu za kontrolu nakon neuspjelog AIH-a, a on se počeo smijati kad je vidio da mi je beta bila 0,4. Uf!

----------


## Kadauna

Mislim da je potrebno znati činjenice kakve jesu u IVF-u, uspješnost s  tri jajne stanice je ovisno o godinama izm. 6-21%, bez obzira u što Vas  Vaši liječnici uvjeravali! To se odnosi na broj stanica po ciklusu,  dakle upotrebljavane u jednom ciklusu a ne one neoplođeno zamrznute!!!


dob žene:    18-34 godine;               35-37 godina        38-39 godina           40+ godina

*3   j.s.                 21%                            18%                        12%                                                 6%*

*15  j.s.                 40%                          41%                        26%                             17%*

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65387-Z...jajnih-stanica

----------


## inana

> Ma stvar je u tome da sam ja u klinici koja ne daje ništa poslije transfera, pa sam bila privatno gdje mi je dr.napisao što da uzmem poslije transfera...tad mi je sve bilo jasno, ali sad mi je upitan taj 6-ti dan....kako ste vi dobivale kod dr.Baumana? Također, trebam uzeti dvije ampule Brevactida (3 i 6 dan) jel to važno u koliko sati?


ja sam dobila brewactid dan nakon transfera i 5. dan nakon, i jedan decapeptil dan nakon... nije bitno u koliko sati, tak da sam si decapeptyl spičila u 10 ujutro, a ova dva u 14 sati, onak, ni vrit ni mimo, da nije prerano a ni prekasno...

----------


## ober

Danas bili na UZV-u, :Heart:  kuca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ustrajte, želim uspjeh svima!

----------


## inana

> Danas bili na UZV-u, kuca 
> 
> Ustrajte, želim uspjeh svima!


 :Heart:

----------


## zrna

Hvala ti puno....još samo pitanje koji si dan imala transfer nakon punkcije?

----------


## špelkica

> Zvala za lijekove došli za 40 brojeva u ovoj godini naravno. idući mjesec dalje


Super! Drago mi je za lijekove. Nadam se da će sljedeći mjesec doći i ostali. Kad podigneš lijekove što je sljedeće? Javiš se prije nego dobiš menstruaciju ili nakon?

----------


## kiara79

> Super! Drago mi je za lijekove. Nadam se da će sljedeći mjesec doći i ostali. Kad podigneš lijekove što je sljedeće? Javiš se prije nego dobiš menstruaciju ili nakon?


kad ideš po lijekove najbolje ti je odmah uzeti uputnicu i odmah se dogovoriti sa dr.da ti napiše protokol..čekaš M i startaš...

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Zvala za lijekove došli za 40 brojeva u ovoj godini naravno. idući mjesec dalje



Konačno :Very Happy: 

Sany, i tebi i svim ostalim čekalicama želim što brži dolazak na red.  :Love:

----------


## inana

ima koga gore sutra?...mislim osim mene...

----------


## aska

Oprostite sto ovako upadam,nova sam ovdje..Za 2 tjedna trebala bih ici na prve konzultacije i sad me zanima da li se odmah prvi put gleda na UZV ili se obavlja samo razgovor? Jer izgleda da bih u to vrijeme trebala dobiti menstruaciju pa ne znam sta da radim,da li da zovem i odgadjem termin ili da dodjem?

----------


## linalena

> kad ideš po lijekove najbolje ti je odmah uzeti *uputnic*u i odmah se dogovoriti sa dr.da ti napiše protokol..čekaš M i startaš...


uputnicu za kaj???? 
ja zadnji put samo došla po lijekove i onda mi je 21dc doktor rekao kojim redom kaj uzimati???

Koji ono broj zovete za info i dogovore??? ja zovem 3712109 bezuspješno, možda zovem u krivo vrijeme?????

Ja broj 60 , kaj milsite dal će doć lijekovi prije 7.6 kada bi mi bio 21dc da počenm s dugim protokolom. Uopće jel će raditi kasnije ili nakon 15.6 više ne rade????

A ja glupača zaboravila prije svega svima puno puno zavibrati vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrvibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrvibrrr  rrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## kiara79

> Oprostite sto ovako upadam,nova sam ovdje..Za 2 tjedna trebala bih ici na prve konzultacije i sad me zanima da li se odmah prvi put gleda na UZV ili se obavlja samo razgovor? Jer izgleda da bih u to vrijeme trebala dobiti menstruaciju pa ne znam sta da radim,da li da zovem i odgadjem termin ili da dodjem?


aska dobro došla..što se tiče UZV,to ti je relativno,nekoga dr.gleda,nekoga ne...mene nije..ako će te i gledati nema veze kaj imaš mengu,to ti je normalno..ne živciraj se zbog toga,isto tako ti se ne isplati tražiti drugi termin zbog toga..opet ćeš dugo čekati termin..

linalena,ja sam uvijek morala imati uputnicu kad sam došla po lijekove inače bi me otpilili i ne bih dobila protokol,nego ko dr.moraš imati uputnicu...ja nikad nisam išla 21 dc gore,tak da ne znam kak to funkcionira,jer sam uvijek u kratkom postupku.
zoveš dobar broj,ali prije 13 sati se ne javljaju..

----------


## linalena

eeeeee hvala, upravo ih dobila i da nazovem krajem mjeseca, rekli mi da ćemo najvjerojatnije stići prije ljeta
E a kaj da piše na uputnici?? Konzultacije??? ili ???
A jel će dati lijekove mužu ili mojoj mami, jer ću ja sljedeća 2 tjedna (do 6.6) biti u ludnici zboig državne mature???

----------


## aska

kiara79 puno hvala na odgovoru..sad si me malo smirila..

----------


## kiara79

dovoljno je da piše pregled..lijekove možeš podići SAMO ti,osobno..

----------


## linalena

uffff, to će onda biti problem jer ne vjerujem da ću ijedan dan biti gotova prije 5 popodne
probati ću nekako namoliti da ih daju mužu 

Uff kaj me puca PMS, neizvjesnost s tim lijekovima, stres zbogi posla, opterećenost doma kućanskim obavezama i ludim pesom
muž mi jako malo pomaže, samo njega svako malo trebam tješiti da kak mu niš nejde u životu, a sinoć imali raspravu da kaj niš ne poduzima u vezi spermiograma, uffff PMS dadaa

----------


## špelkica

Linalena, i moj je takav, non stop mu trubim da prestane pušiti i pije vitamine. A znaš kak me sluša! Jedva čekam da nam stignu lijekovi... 
Aska, nije loše da imaš menstruaciju u to vrijeme, ja sam bila isto tak 3.dc na prvom pregledu i dr je rekla super, tak se vidi pravo stanje jajnika. Na VV prije nego sam išla u postupak obavezno 3 dc na ultrazvuk. Malo je nelagodno jer krvariš, al to je njima normalno.
Svima također sretno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MalaMa

aska, kad sam ja bila prvi put nisam imala ni pregled ni uzv, samo smo razgovarale i dala mi je popis pretraga koje treba obaviti,
sretno!

----------


## aska

Hvala,cure..divne ste!

----------


## inana

ja sam prvi puta došla, na dogovor, s uputnicom za pregled, ali me poslali prvo na uzv, pa na razgovor, tam sam dobila šta sve treba obaviti, kad sam sakupila sve potrebne nalaze, i popravila kaj se trebalo popraviti, dočekala ljekove i došla gore, nenaručena ali s uputnicom za pregled, i doktor mi napisao protokol,i sve objasnio...znači dvije uputnice sam imala do samog starta s pikanjem.

----------


## inana

:Coffee:  ima sutra koga gore?  :Grin:

----------


## Isabel

Cure pomozite, jer sam sad sva  :Shock: . Dakle, napokon sam ih uspjela dobiti da mi se netko na MPO na SD-u javio, i pitam ja za svoj broj, čini mi se 298 koji mi je Bauman dao oičetkom ove godine. Na to meni kaže gospođda kako sad dijele ljekove od brojeva 1-40 i neka nazovem za 2 mjeseca! Pa jel moguće da još 260 žena moraju podijeliti prije mene?? Ili je Bauman možda fulao pa mi dao broje iz 2010. a trebao mi je u 2011. dati broj iz 2011.??? Kaj se tu dogodilo i kako sad??
On mi je na konzultacijama rekao kako bi mi ljekovi trebali stiči sredinom 3.mj., znači definitivno su me već morali proći!

Kaj sad??  :Sad:

----------


## Isabel

Ja sam broj 381  :Embarassed: . I sad ih opet ne mogu dobiti, a vjerojatno su moji ljekovi već prošli, kad sad dijele od 1-40. Kaj ne??

Molim info kaj mi treba da odem si gore po ljekove? Uputnica, nalaz od Baumana?? Nisam u toku baš jer mi je ovo prvi preko HZZO-a. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Kad si bila na konzultacijama kod njega? Tj kad ti je dao taj broj? Malo mi je čudan taj broj. Najbolje da sestri sve objasniš

----------


## nana1976

Cure imam jednu molbu da li možete reći da li radi dr.Bauman i koji je sada broj po redu. Molila me cura koja je trenutno vani da joj provjerim. Mislimda je ona rekla da je oko 100 i nekog broja.

----------


## Toyota

Pozdrav svima, 
ja sam nova i do sada sam samo čitala vaše priče i uspoređivala se sa vama. Inače sam od onih koja ne priča sa curkama u čekaonici i ne volim da me se o tome ispituje. Do sada nisam bila na nikakvom forum i nisam nikada pisala o svojim iskustvima i problemima (osim u svoju malu crnu biljenžnicu), ali sam na kraju odustala i evo me - postala sam jedna od vas. Ja sam isto kod dr.B na SD. Prvo ću vam reći vezano za broj sa famozne liste. Početkom ovog mjeseca (3.5.) sam bila na dogovoru i dobila sam broj 230. Dr.B mi je rekao da sam u planu za 9.mj, ali čitajući ono što ste napisale .....možda dođem na red u 9/2012.... Ekipa na SD u 8 mjesecu ne radi jer su na godišnjem. Kako već dugo planiramo neko putovanje, ispalo je da bi išli u 9 mj. i onda mi dr.B kaže da sam u planu za 9.mj. Sad sam luda i zbunjena.

----------


## kiara79

Toyota,dobro nam došla i još prije otišla..naravno na onaj trudnički topic.. :Smile: 
s obzirom kakvo je stanje sa lijekovima i da oni dolaze sve kasnije i kasnije,samo vi odite na putovanje,jer će lijekovi doći kasnije..
evo ja sam 155 i dr B mi rekao da ću u 9 mj.pa teško da će i broj 230 u isto vrijeme.. :Confused: 

reci nam nešto o vama,koliko imate godina..koje su vam dijagnoze,jeste li imali već kakve postupke..??
radoznala baba...a što mogu.. :Grin:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke moje idem u ponedjeljak na folikometriju....dolazimo po naša 3 ledena zlata...nikad se ne zna kada može upaliti  :Smile:

----------


## Toyota

> Toyota,dobro nam došla i još prije otišla..naravno na onaj trudnički topic..
> s obzirom kakvo je stanje sa lijekovima i da oni dolaze sve kasnije i kasnije,samo vi odite na putovanje,jer će lijekovi doći kasnije..
> evo ja sam 155 i dr B mi rekao da ću u 9 mj.pa teško da će i broj 230 u isto vrijeme..
> 
> reci nam nešto o vama,koliko imate godina..koje su vam dijagnoze,jeste li imali već kakve postupke..??
> radoznala baba...a što mogu..


Kiara79 hvala za dobrodošlicu. Pa mislim da mi to putovanje treba za punjenje baterija prije bitke. Kad mi je dr.B rekao 9.mj nitko mi nije rekao da postoji mogućnost prolongiranja....hm.... Sva sreća pa ste vi tu. Pa ja sam se u principu do sada nadala rodi, ali kad sam shvatila da na moju kuću zaobilaze....odlučila sam se primiti stvar u svoje ruke. Ja sve ok, a MM oligoasth.... Nismo ništa radili niti osim dva AIHa na SD u 2009.g. I to je to. Sad sam u fazi prikupljanja nalaza.  To je sve. Vrlo kratko. To je ustvari kad čitam šta ste sve prošle - VELIKO NIŠTA. Ja sam hrabra i puna nade, osim kad dobijem menstr. onda malooo padnem u depru, ali.....   :Smile: 
Tek sam se uključila i puna sam pitanja.

----------


## inana

cure, jel ovo normalno...kad sam bila u stimuliranom, folikuli su mi rasli svaki dan po 1 ili 2 mm, pred kraj...e sad smo u prirodnom, znači niš od ljekića...ja sam skontala da menopuri potaknu da raste po par folikula, ali ne i da oni nešto brže rastu... i sad gledam po papirima, 11 dc sam onda bila na 14mm, a sad sam na skromnih 10...i kaj se još čudno desilo, cijelo vrijeme pratimo ljevi jajnik,i ja danas na uzv, i velim doktorici da kak je to čudno, da mi ljevi jajnik pratimo, a ja ga uopće ne osječam da radi, ali da sam jutros osjetila na desnom da radi, i doktorica veli- pa da je čudno, i pogleda i veli- opa, pa tu imamo jedan od 9mm, i da ćemo sad pratiti oba...jesu oni premali?i htjela je da dođem u pon., ali je rekla da ipak dođem u nedjelju, da nam nebi pobjegao... kak bi pobjegao kad je tak malecki...i mislim ako on tak polako ide, ali ide, pa po mojoj računici, on nebu gotov do kraja tjedna, jelda?a cura iza mene je imala 14 mm, i rekla joj sutra štopericu, pa neznam kaj mi je gore, ako mi tu mrvu uzmu prerano ili ako pobjegne...radije bi da pobjegne...ta ista cura je sad na 3. prirodnom, ali joj je prva dva puta zbrisala...sve me to danas malo zmotalo...

----------


## linalena

Inana moram priznati da neznam baš puno o rastu folikula, ali vjerujem da doktorica zna kako dalje, i bolje da ideš ranije na UZV pa ak treba onda još jedan nego da to pobjegnu, a super za 2 folikula. Ja uvijek vodim brigu na kojoj strani ovuliram i doista osjetim svaki mjesec drugu stranu.
Ja eto prijavljujem 1dc, nadam se da sam 21dc 10.6 na 1.folikulometriji za moj drugi stimulirani. Uvjerili me da ćemo dobiti lijekove do tada a i da će još raditi

----------


## inana

ma ne, sve super, samo mi se čine da sporo rastu i da su mali... i to kaj ih eto danas ne osjetim... inače prije ovog stimuliranog sam ih uvijek osjetila onak, jako, a sad sve nekak blago... a valjda bude sve ok...a za ljekove super, drago mi je da budeš krenula, i držim fige!

----------


## sweety

Ja sam nekad davno točno osjećala svaku O i u moment znala kad bi nastao "plop".

Ali zadnih dvije godine ne. Nema nikakve razlike bila u prirodnom ciklusu ili pod klomićima.
Boli malo vamo, pa tamo, pa taman mislim "ah skužila sam", uzv pokaže da je O na drugom jajniku  :Laughing: ...



Nego, tko sve ide u ponedjeljak na folikulometriju?  :Grin:

----------


## kiara79

inana sve ti je to ok...mene tek 11 dc B počinje gledati :Rolling Eyes: ,i tek su onda na 10...samo u stimulaciji idem od 8dc...bez brige,znaju oni što rade.. :Wink:

----------


## maya3

pozz curke! večeras moram primiti štopericu pa me zanima mogu li ovitrelle piknuti u ruku?

----------


## kiara79

> pozz curke! večeras moram primiti štopericu pa me zanima mogu li ovitrelle piknuti u ruku?


možeš...sretno~~~~~

----------


## maya3

hvala  :Wink:

----------


## inana

> Ja sam nekad davno točno osjećala svaku O i u moment znala kad bi nastao "plop".
> 
> Ali zadnih dvije godine ne. Nema nikakve razlike bila u prirodnom ciklusu ili pod klomićima.
> Boli malo vamo, pa tamo, pa taman mislim "ah skužila sam", uzv pokaže da je O na drugom jajniku ...
> 
> ti... ja... i tko još?
> 
> Nego, tko sve ide u ponedjeljak na folikulometriju?


 :Grin:

----------


## inana

sweety- ti... ja... i tko još?

----------


## frenchgirl

Bok svima, oprostite što svako malo upadam kao padobranac, ali htjela sam vas ohrabriti. Moja mi je gin. rekla kako joj u zadnje vrijeme dolaze trudnice sa SD i da im je krenulo! To vam mogu potvrditi jer sam i ja jedna od tih sretnica. Prije nego se prebacim na drugi post da vam kažem moju povijest. Prvi IVF (ja OK, MM oligoasteno) bio u 7/2010, kratki Dec.+Gonal, 9 oocita, transfer 3 zametka (bc,cc,cc). O transferu koji je obavila dr. T i danas imam noćne more. Nažalost beta 2,93. U jesen probala prirodni, folikul pukao. Tada sam učinila veliku grešku što sam se dala na brzinu izgurati iz ordinacije a da nisam uzela broj. Na slijedeći pregled sam stigla u 12 mj., a o lijekovima i što se događalo sam već napisala post da se ne ponavljam.
U ovom postupku sam imala dugi protokol Dec. + Menopur, 11 oocita, transfer 3 8-stanična. Beta 307! (nemogu vam opisati osjećaje!)
Imamo jedno ali vrijedno kojem na zadnjem uzv kuca srce i veliko je 3 mm. Još sam u fazi nevjerice. Ako imate pitanja rado ću vam odgovoriti. Želim vam sreću i držim fige!
Pozz svima

----------


## MalaMa

cure,
evo friških novosti vezano uz lijekove. trenutno je broj 50. ja sam danas napokon dospjela na listu i 290 sam. kaže dr. da zovem u 9.mj, no ja se ne nadam redu prije 1.2012. kaže i da naručuju 40 mjesečno, ali da je pitanje hoće li ih toliko dobiti

znam da vas nisam baš raspoložila ovim vijestima, ali eto...

pozdrav svima!

----------


## kiara79

mala ma,već jako dugo vrijedi to za 40 brojeva mjesečno...nažalost,ja se bojim da će biti i gore...

----------


## MalaMa

> mala ma,već jako dugo vrijedi to za 40 brojeva mjesečno...nažalost,ja se bojim da će biti i gore...


kiara, i meni se čini da će biti još gore, a zbog rekacija doktorice na to sve još sam uvjerenija, baš je razočarano govorila o listi

----------


## sany 7

Evo ja idem  krajem tjedna po lijekove broj 46

----------


## kiara79

> Evo ja idem krajem tjedna po lijekove broj 46


Blago tebi... :Klap: 
ja ću probati još jedan stimulirani na jesen,a u međuvremenu skupljam lovu za Prag..

ma meni nije jasno kak je takva frka za lijekove samo na SD i VG,a npr.na VV nije :Confused: ...dobro za Petrovu mi je jasno zakaj imaju stalno lijekove...fakat ne kužim.. :Undecided:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Evo ga mene 8.d.c folikuli 14 mm, endić 7 i nešta sitno....četvrtak opet folikometrija....a čini mi se i odleđivanje  :Smile:  zadovoljna sam  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Iva Mia sretno !!!!!!!!!

----------


## inana

> Evo ga mene 8.d.c folikuli 14 mm, endić 7 i nešta sitno....četvrtak opet folikometrija....a čini mi se i odleđivanje  zadovoljna sam


meni jučer folikuli 11 i 12, endić 10... mjenjam 2mm endića za 2mm folikula... :Grin:

----------


## inana

:Coffee:  ima koga sutra gore?  :Grin:

----------


## *mare*

drage moje, nisam vam se do sada javljala iako vas redovito škicam. 
ugl i mi smo na sd, nakon 2 neuspjela prirodna ivf-a sada čekamo pikice, imamo brojček 253 i nadam se negdje oko nove godine doći na red  :Smile:  a do tada.. a nadam se pokušati sa još kojim prirodnim iako nema baš nekog smisla..

eto, samo sam se htjela pridružiti i žaljetei vam svima velike bete što prije!  :Heart:

----------


## Toyota

> Evo ja idem  krajem tjedna po lijekove broj 46


kiara79, ti si rekla da si 155 i da si u planu za 9.mj. Ako je sany 7 br.46 i ide krajem ovog tjedna, onda ih uzimaju 50-ak mjesečno. Što bi značilo da si ti u 9.mj sigurno (ako računamo da ih 8.mj nema zbog godišnjeg). Ali vrlo je moguće da dođeš i prije na red. Osim da ne ponestane lijekova kad na nas dođe red...   :Sad: 

Ali dobra je čuti da je bar krenulo....bolje i po malo nego nikako......

----------


## inana

ja ne vjerujem da iako oni idu na godišnji, da ne naruče ljekove za taj mjesec, čak sam uvjerena da naruče, pa im je malo gužva taj i iduči mjesec... ono ako npr. dođu ljekovi za oba mjeseca, to je 80 žena...tak si ja nekak mislim...

----------


## MalaMa

> ja ne vjerujem da iako oni idu na godišnji, da ne naruče ljekove za taj mjesec, čak sam uvjerena da naruče, pa im je malo gužva taj i iduči mjesec... ono ako npr. dođu ljekovi za oba mjeseca, to je 80 žena...tak si ja nekak mislim...


inana, i ja se nadam da je tako

----------


## MalaMa

> drage moje, nisam vam se do sada javljala iako vas redovito škicam. 
> ugl i mi smo na sd, nakon 2 neuspjela prirodna ivf-a sada čekamo pikice, imamo brojček 253 i nadam se negdje oko nove godine doći na red  a do tada.. a nadam se pokušati sa još kojim prirodnim iako nema baš nekog smisla..
> 
> eto, samo sam se htjela pridružiti i žaljetei vam svima velike bete što prije!


mare, dobro došla!
ja sam 290 i računala sam za 1.2012. mislim da je i tvoja računica ok
pozdrav!

----------


## Toyota

MalaMa, jesu ti rekli u kojem bi mjesecu došla na red?

----------


## Jadzia

Pozdrav svima,
nova sam i izgubljena  :Unsure: 
1. Moram se naručiti za testiranje: FSH, LH, E2, PRL i TSH, AMH (imam uputnicu). Gdje mi je najbolje i kako se naručiti točno u dan ako moram testiranje obaviti 3.-5tog dana m. ciklusa, a menstuacija mi nije baš tako točna? (voljela bi to obaviti negdje gdje će mi troškove pokrivati HZZO)
2. Jel se na Sv Duh može donijeti uzorak za spermiogram?
3. Bakteriologiju ejakulata i urina - jel se i to može na Sv Duhu?
4. testiranje na hepatitis i HIV - koliko se čeka za naručivanje?

Ovo bi bilo za početak  :Embarassed: 
puno hvala

----------


## inana

:Smile: 
1.- imaš uputnicu- odi na SD i naruči se, jako dugo se čeka za TSH, ali nisam sigurna koliko, tam budu ti rekli, za sve ostalo se ne čaka, pogotovo ovo 3.-5. dan, samo dođi, pa ti je možda bolje da ti TSH bude na drugoj uputnici- tak sam ja išla, ili sve obavi, a tsh izvadi privatno, mislim da ti je 80kn.
2.- može ako je unutar 30 min, ali nema potrebe jer je njihova sobica puno pristojnija nego na npr.VV
3.- može, gotovo za tjedan dana
4.- nisam sigurna koliko, ali ako ideš preko Petrove mislim da relativno dugo, ali nisam sigurna, najbolje da nazoveš, pitaš, pa objaviš da i druge cure znaju. :Grin:

----------


## bugaboo

> Pozdrav svima,
> nova sam i izgubljena 
> 1. Moram se naručiti za testiranje: FSH, LH, E2, PRL i TSH, AMH (imam uputnicu). Gdje mi je najbolje i kako se naručiti točno u dan ako moram testiranje obaviti 3.-5tog dana m. ciklusa, a menstuacija mi nije baš tako točna? (voljela bi to obaviti negdje gdje će mi troškove pokrivati HZZO)
> 2. Jel se na Sv Duh može donijeti uzorak za spermiogram?
> 3. Bakteriologiju ejakulata i urina - jel se i to može na Sv Duhu?
> 4. testiranje na hepatitis i HIV - koliko se čeka za naručivanje?
> 
> Ovo bi bilo za početak 
> puno hvala


4. ja sam u 2. mjesecu bila narucena za vađenje krvi 2 tjedna od dana narucivanja, a nalaz je bio gotov za tjedan dana od vađenja.

----------


## Gosparka

Pitanje za cure koje su preuzele lijekove: koji vam je rok trajanja na njima?

----------


## MalaMa

> MalaMa, jesu ti rekli u kojem bi mjesecu došla na red?


na moje pitanje kako sam čula da se lijekovi jako dugo čekaju i kada će to biti dokotorica je rekla u 9 mjesecu. kad sam otišla od nje i sve to si posložila u glavi shvatila sam da za to nema šanse. prije nove godine čisto sumnjam

----------


## MalaMa

> Pozdrav svima,
> nova sam i izgubljena 
> 1. Moram se naručiti za testiranje: FSH, LH, E2, PRL i TSH, AMH (imam uputnicu). Gdje mi je najbolje i kako se naručiti točno u dan ako moram testiranje obaviti 3.-5tog dana m. ciklusa, a menstuacija mi nije baš tako točna? (voljela bi to obaviti negdje gdje će mi troškove pokrivati HZZO)
> 2. Jel se na Sv Duh može donijeti uzorak za spermiogram?
> 3. Bakteriologiju ejakulata i urina - jel se i to može na Sv Duhu?
> 4. testiranje na hepatitis i HIV - koliko se čeka za naručivanje?
> 
> Ovo bi bilo za početak 
> puno hvala


dobrodošla!
potvrđujem sve što ti je napisala inana.
za 1. TSH su mene u drugom mjesecu naručili za danas 26.5., ali sve sam obavila u 2.mjesecu kad i ostale hormone, pitaj ih tamo pa ti isto možda obave i to uz ostalo, inače se naručuješ okvirno, a dođeš kad ti bude 3-5 dana c.
za 4. i nas su u Petrovoj naručili za otprilike 2.tjedna, a nalaz je bio gotov tjedan dana nakon toga

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drage cure od 3 mrvice jedna je prezivila odmrzavanje i oplodila se...ajme bas sam sretna!!

----------


## MalaMa

Iva Mia čestitam!
Sad nek se mrva lijepo vrati mami i ostane tamo 9 mjeseci.

----------


## Jadzia

> 1. Moram se naručiti za testiranje: FSH, LH, E2, PRL i TSH, AMH (imam uputnicu). Gdje mi je najbolje i kako se naručiti točno u dan ako moram testiranje obaviti 3.-5tog dana m. ciklusa, a menstuacija mi nije baš tako točna? (voljela bi to obaviti negdje gdje će mi troškove pokrivati HZZO)
> 2. Jel se na Sv Duh može donijeti uzorak za spermiogram?
> 3. Bakteriologiju ejakulata i urina - jel se i to može na Sv Duhu?
> 4. testiranje na hepatitis i HIV - koliko se čeka za naručivanje?


 Evo da odgovorim samoj sebi  :Grin: . Sinoć sam slala mailove za naručivanje i sad imam neke informacije.
Prvo da vam pohvalim Vinogradsku. Zvali su me u 7.30 da mi vele kako sam naručena za cijeli 6 mjesec. Dakle, mogu doći ovisno o ciklusu, odnosno kada trebam - to je za hormone (1.)
2. i 3. copy maila sa SD:
_za tražene pretrage možete doči svaki dan bez naručivanja,do 11:00 sati. Materijal možete uzeti i kod kuće samo u laboratorij mora doći u roku sat vremena. U ljekarni kupite 2 kutije ili dođite u naš laboratorij pa kažite za što Vam treba i oni Vam budu dali._

4. za ovo sam slala u Petrovu i naručili su me za 11.7 no dodali su i : _Inače te pretrage radi zavod za javno zdravstvo mirogojska bez naručivanja_

evo, nadam se da će nekom ovo biti od pomoći.
Mogu vam reći da sam jako ugodno iznenađena s ovim detaljnim odgovorima na moje mailove.

----------


## inana

eto, ja se vratila, od ovog mjeseca ništa, za iduči neka dođem 13,06, ako stignu odraditi punkciju, ako ne- drugi mj... tužna sam...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

inana draga drž se; što da ti kažem...

----------


## ValaMala

*inana*, žao mi je draga moja, glavu gore, hrabrice, doći će i tvoj smotuljak.  :Heart:

----------


## *mare*

inana žao mi je  :Love:  
što im znači ovo ako stignu odraditi punkciju slijedeći mjesec? zašto ne bi stigli? 

e i imam pitanje za sve vas: jesu li vam na sd rekli da povdite one potvrde od psihologa i pravnika i nalaz hiv i hepatitis? pitam čisto jer meni nisu ništa rekli, mislim da im je jednostavno promaklo.. ali ja sam ionako prije sd sve navikla iskopati i obaviti na svoju ruku  :Razz:

----------


## špelkica

*Inana* žao mi je  :Love:  ! 
Sve je spremno za postupak kad stignu pikice, osim jednog-dragi ima E.coli u ejakulatu. Sad u pon mu idem hitno po antibiotike i nadam se da će se riješiti. Hoće me postit u postupak? Ako npr donesem sve nalaze kad idem po pikice, a nalaz  atb ejakulata dok krenemo da ne gubimo vrijeme. Moj bris je sterilan (nakon terapije), a on već dr put ima bakterije. Bojim se da smo si u međuvremenu ponovo prenesli bakterije tako da čisto sumnjam da je moj sad sterilan, al imam nalaz na sterilan

----------


## špelkica

> Pitanje za cure koje su preuzele lijekove: koji vam je rok trajanja na njima?


To i mene zanima!

----------


## inana

> *Inana* žao mi je  ! 
> Sve je spremno za postupak kad stignu pikice, osim jednog-dragi ima E.coli u ejakulatu. Sad u pon mu idem hitno po antibiotike i nadam se da će se riješiti. Hoće me postit u postupak? Ako npr donesem sve nalaze kad idem po pikice, a nalaz  atb ejakulata dok krenemo da ne gubimo vrijeme. Moj bris je sterilan (nakon terapije), a on već dr put ima bakterije. Bojim se da smo si u međuvremenu ponovo prenesli bakterije tako da čisto sumnjam da je moj sad sterilan, al imam nalaz na sterilan


imaš nalaz da je sterilan, ali kaj ti to znači ako nisi sterilna... radije ti odi po antibiotike, pa fino čista daj nalaz, ali nemoj ignorirat to, nije to mala stvar...

----------


## inana

> *inana*, žao mi je draga moja, glavu gore, hrabrice, doći će i tvoj smotuljak.


niš mi neide po planu...niš...

----------


## ValaMala

> niš mi neide po planu...niš...


Sve će doći na svoje, samo vjeruj i budi mi hrabra

----------


## MalaMa

špelkica,
i mi smo se borili s brisevima ali nismo to prenosili jedan na drugog ali to možda ovisi i o organizmu, pa ti vidi i provjeri

inana
baš mi je žao, ne ide nam u životu uvijek sve po plani, ali nas zato zna ugodno iznenaditi, drži se!

mare,
za postupak ti sve to treba tako da si to sve obavi

Pozdrav!

----------


## sany 7

Ja bila po pikice i dogovor. krečemo sa idućom mengom.

----------


## mishica_zg

pozdrav drage moje, dugo me nije bilo :S

eto i ja da se javim, na listi sam lijekova (215) i rekao mi je dr B da ne očekujem IVF prije 9-tog mjeseca....a do tada idemo na stimulirane AIH....
bila prije 3 tjedna i beta=0.......sad opet sve iz početka......uff 

by sany......mi smo prošle godine imali pravu pravcatu borbu sa Ecoli.....imao ju dragi mjesecima...popio jedno more antibiotika....jedva smo je se riješili
i nas dr B nije htio ni primiti dok nismo donjeli nalaz da je više nema, da je sve ok :/
želim ti sreču i nadam se da ste je se riješili  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

I ja u petak po njih i nadam se već ovaj mjesec početi s dugim protokolom, 21dc bi mi bio 10.6

----------


## kiara79

> I ja u petak po njih i nadam se već ovaj mjesec početi s dugim protokolom, 21dc bi mi bio 10.6


 
linalena draga..sretno...sve znaš!!!

----------


## linalena

hvala hvala

----------


## ana.b

Cure, da vas nešto pitam... Za 2 tjedna idem na 2. AIH. Budući da su šanse male da će uspjeti a prošle godine su nam rekli da smo slučaj za IVF, da im to napomenem i tražim termin? Hvala na odgovoru!

----------


## linalena

Da, traži da te stave na listu jer se čeka 5-6 mjeseci ali možda ovisi o vašoj dijagnozi u kombinaciji s godinama pa vas prvo furaju po inseminacijama

----------


## špelkica

Cure, jel znate do kojeg broja su stigli lijekovi? Problem mi je jer ne mogu zvati u to vrijeme, obično mamu gnjavim da mi to obavi

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Cure, jel znate do kojeg broja su stigli lijekovi? Problem mi je jer ne mogu zvati u to vrijeme, obično mamu gnjavim da mi to obavi


oko cca 50  :Smile:

----------


## katka22

Ja sam br. 159, i kad smo u 3.mj. bili gore, reka nam je dr.B. da zovemo početkom 6.mj. da vidimo jesu li stigli lijekovi...sad čitajući vaše postove, malo sam zbunjena jer vidim da to nekako sporije ide....i na koji broj i u koje vrijeme triba zvat???

----------


## špelkica

> I ja u petak po njih i nadam se već ovaj mjesec početi s dugim protokolom, 21dc bi mi bio 10.6


Linalena, sretno! Je l to znači da su već stigli do tvog brojčeka 61?

----------


## špelkica

> Ja sam br. 159, i kad smo u 3.mj. bili gore, reka nam je dr.B. da zovemo početkom 6.mj. da vidimo jesu li stigli lijekovi...sad čitajući vaše postove, malo sam zbunjena jer vidim da to nekako sporije ide....i na koji broj i u koje vrijeme triba zvat???


Mislim da neće stići prije jeseni kak to sporo ide

----------


## kiara79

> Ja sam br. 159, i kad smo u 3.mj. bili gore, reka nam je dr.B. da zovemo početkom 6.mj. da vidimo jesu li stigli lijekovi...sad čitajući vaše postove, malo sam zbunjena jer vidim da to nekako sporije ide....i na koji broj i u koje vrijeme triba zvat???


 
ja sam 155 i tek u 9.-om mj.
ah nadam se da će stići do Božića..

zoveš od 13-15 sati,na broj 01-3712 109

----------


## ana.b

> Da, traži da te stave na listu jer se čeka 5-6 mjeseci ali možda ovisi o vašoj dijagnozi u kombinaciji s godinama pa vas prvo furaju po inseminacijama


Nemam pojma... MM ima oligoasthenoteratozoospermiju, 32 godine imamo... Tražit ću ih, svakako.

----------


## katka22

danas zvala...ništa konkretno, ne znaju...da zovem iza 10.06....možda će više znat...

----------


## kiara79

katka,vrlo je optimistično već sad zvati za broj 159... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MalaMa

> Nemam pojma... MM ima oligoasthenoteratozoospermiju, 32 godine imamo... Tražit ću ih, svakako.


ana.b
mi smo vrlo slični vama, godinu smo mlađi ali nam je dijagnoza bila ista, sad je samo bez terato. na zadnjem dogovoru nam je doktorica rekla da je to za IVF. mogućnost inseminacija nije ni spominjala tako da mi odmah u startu idemo na IVF.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Nakon jednoga neuspjeloga pokušaja IVF, kad je realno očekivati opet doći na red za lijekove na SD? Krajem iduće godine?

----------


## sany 7

Odi šo prije gore i dogovori se sa doktorm, vjerojatno čete odmah staviti na listu i onda čekanje

----------


## MASLINA1973

hvala Sany 7. Idem danas.

----------


## linalena

eto i mene doma s drugom dozom lijekova i novim planom
Sada idem 2 mjeseca na kontracepciju pa se nadamo početkom 9 na punkciju. Ak sm dobro shvatila doka, da mi se smire jajnici jer ja imam brojnu reakciju ali upitne kvalitete
i eto, opet iznenađenje

----------


## sany 7

Cure savjeti za ureoplazmu

----------


## sweety

Može jedno pitanje?

Kako oni to dijele ljekove? 
Mislim imaju li jedan protokol za sve?
I za Low respondere i za PCOS, i kako onda doziraju?
Ako se svima da ista količina, nekom treba više, nekom manje...
Što kad ti fali? A što kad ostane viška?

I kako to ide, oni daju ljekove i onda odeš doma s vrećicom... 
I možeš s tim ljekovima otić doma i ne vratit se više, ili otić privatno negdje završit "posao"...
Uzet ljekove, a neodradit kod njih...

----------


## sweety

> ...i novim planom...


 :Zaljubljen: 

Za plodnu jesen...  :Wink:

----------


## linalena

> Može jedno pitanje?
> 
> Kako oni to dijele ljekove? 
> Mislim imaju li jedan protokol za sve?
> I za Low respondere i za PCOS, i kako onda doziraju?
> Ako se svima da ista količina, nekom treba više, nekom manje...
> Što kad ti fali? A što kad ostane viška?
> 
> I kako to ide, oni daju ljekove i onda odeš doma s vrećicom... 
> ...



Tak ja kažem može jedno pitanje a onda ih saspem dvajdeset :hahahaha:

ja mislim da ipak doktor malo gleda tko imam kakvu dijagnozu, naravno da se za prvi put ništa ne može već se ide s nekim standardnim postupkom. eto mi imali stimulirani sa supresijom od 21dc (28gonala i 20  decepeptyla) i dobili 19 oocita ali samo 12 je iskorišteno. Valjda ispada da imam js lošije kvalitete pa me sada stavlja na kontracepciju da umiri jajnike ali i da si malo rasčisti raspored odnosno da smo raspoređene za jesen kako bi se svi skupa mogli malo odmoriti 

Nisam odmah dobila sve lijeove nego su nam naknadno dodavali tako da nam niri jedna ampula nije preostala
naravno da se i ja pitam a što ne bi sada otišla s tim lijekovima negdje privatno, no ipak nebi to napravila, jer nije uredu

----------


## sweety

> Tak ja kažem može jedno pitanje a onda ih saspem dvajdeset :hahahaha:...


  :Grin: 


Jesu ti sad promjenili/prilagodili ljekove?
Ide isto prvo supresija? Ili ne ide kad je u pitanju kontracepcija (ovo ne kužim još)?

----------


## linalena

izgleda da nejde jer sam dobila 25 gonala 1 ovitrele i 2 cetrotida a ti zadnji su valjda supresivni ali samo 2
i eto, tak ja cijelo ljeto imam zauzet jedan dio frižidera

----------


## sweety

> izgleda da nejde jer sam dobila 25 gonala 1 ovitrele i 2 cetrotida a ti zadnji su valjda supresivni ali samo 2
> i eto, tak ja cijelo ljeto imam zauzet jedan dio frižidera


 Pusti, dobro je da su ljekići na sigurnom, kod tebe doma... :Grin: 
Sad godišnji, a i nećeš se patit oko nerviranja "bude bilo što?", i onda fino udarnički  :Wink:  :Yes:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## špelkica

U kojem vremenskom periodu se mogu podići lijekovi od kad stignu? Moram sa sobom nositi sve nalaze kad idem po protokol? nemam sve, ali bi do kad počinjem s pikanjem imala

----------


## kiara79

> U kojem vremenskom periodu se mogu podići lijekovi od kad stignu? Moram sa sobom nositi sve nalaze kad idem po protokol? nemam sve, ali bi do kad počinjem s pikanjem imala


najbolje ti ih je podići čim prije..
ne moraš nositi sve nalaze,uzmi ono kaj imaš.

----------


## FRIDA 13

...evo malo da se priključim,nova sam tu,i puno su mi pomogli neki postovi....dulje vrijeme idem na sv.duh,dosta sam toga prošla od svih metoda ...pa malo pauza,pa sam opet krenla ali baš na IVF,prvi put sutra idem vaditi betu..i mislim da svi znaju kakav je osječaj....šta se tiče nalaza možeš krenuti pa postepeno donosiš...pozz

----------


## inana

kaj da mislim, trebala bi dobiti za dva dana mengu, kalendarski, ali inače u to vrijeme, i dva tjedna prije- boli me maternica, cicke mi budu ko baloni, ma koma samo takva, a sada- ništa, cicke ni napete niti me bole, maternicu baš ne osjetim... i kaj da mislim, prije dva dana malo prokrvarim, i jučer malo, onak, ko jedan ... šljap , kak da nazovem to, i danas niš, sad samo mrvicu- smečkasta crtica od koja 4 cm... kaj da mislim?

----------


## FRIDA 13

I meni je tako bilo oko 10 dana kad sam i trebala po kalendaru dobiti mengu su mi na papiru bila 2 crvena ugruška i poslje toga onak smečkaste ko krpice i to je trajalo oko dan i pol-dva,i tu sam našla puno toga da mi pomogne....ukucaj si u google implatacijsko krvarenje mislim da je to to.nakon toga sam radila test,test je opet bio pozitivan jer sam mislila da je to to ispalo mi van ...tako da ne brineš...isto su mi cice prvo bile bolne ,velike,trbh napuhan...i sve se onda splasnulo....ništa,cice su mi opet bolne i velike,danas mi je 13 dan od transfera. Išla sam vaditi betu,u 13h je nalaz pa čemo vidjet koliko su točni testovi,s obzirom da pijem još uvijek hormone za dopunu. pozz

----------


## Gosparka

Ponavljam pitanje  :Smile: 





> *Gosparka* prvotno napisa  
> Pitanje za cure koje su preuzele lijekove: koji vam je rok trajanja na njima?


 



> To i mene zanima!

----------


## sany 7

Gonal 12/12
Menopur i decacpe. 08/13

----------


## Gosparka

Super. Hvala *sany7*

----------


## špelkica

Curke, idem u pon po lijekove. Jel mogu doći oko 11 h? Moram nešto još ujutro obavit hitno. 
Frida 13 sretno! Na koje hormone misliš? Ako je test pozitivan, mislim da je to to  :Klap:

----------


## sany 7

Mislim da možeš, vjerojatno je gužva gore

----------


## kiara79

> Curke, idem u pon po lijekove. Jel mogu doći oko 11 h? Moram nešto još ujutro obavit hitno. 
> Frida 13 sretno! Na koje hormone misliš? Ako je test pozitivan, mislim da je to to


špelkice,to ti i je najbolje vrijeme da dođeš jer tad već i završe sa punkcijama i transferima..

jel netko zna do kojeg broja su došli??

----------


## inana

> I meni je tako bilo oko 10 dana kad sam i trebala po kalendaru dobiti mengu su mi na papiru bila 2 crvena ugruška i poslje toga onak smečkaste ko krpice i to je trajalo oko dan i pol-dva,i tu sam našla puno toga da mi pomogne....ukucaj si u google implatacijsko krvarenje mislim da je to to.nakon toga sam radila test,test je opet bio pozitivan jer sam mislila da je to to ispalo mi van ...tako da ne brineš...isto su mi cice prvo bile bolne ,velike,trbh napuhan...i sve se onda splasnulo....ništa,cice su mi opet bolne i velike,danas mi je 13 dan od transfera. Išla sam vaditi betu,u 13h je nalaz pa čemo vidjet koliko su točni testovi,s obzirom da pijem još uvijek hormone za dopunu. pozz


 :Rolling Eyes:  vidiš, ja uopće ne mislim na to, samo me brine, jer nije normalno, znači danas bi trebala doći, ali cicke mi niš ne govore, jučer sam mm rekla kaj se dešava, a on, bedaček, odma kaže- možda si t., a ja njemu, ma nije to, nego da nije kaj s maternicom, ili kaj, bađ mi to čudno, ali on se i dalje veseli, i veli, joooj, da ti je bar zlo, a ja sam mu samo rekla- baš ti hvala...  :Grin:  ... neznam, u pon. je uzv, pa bu mi valjda dr. znao pojasniti...ona dva dana nemrem računat ko m, kad iz nosa kad krvari ide više krvi, i bude crvena, a ne ovak...

----------


## sany 7

Daj pitajte do kada su na godišnjima, ako će koja ići gore

----------


## FRIDA 13

NI JA NISAM MISLILA,ALI IPAK JE...SUTRA IDEM PONOVO VADITI BETU NADAM SE DA ĆE BITI DUPLA,SAD JE BILA 226,67 NEKAK MI SE TO MALO ČINILO...ČITALA SAM TU POSTOVE I TAK MI SE UČINILO....DA DR.NEMA I JA SAM GA TRAŽILA NARUČILI ME SLJEDEČI TJ.KAD MI MOGU NA UZV POGLEDATI...I DALJE UZIMAM ESTROFEME(HORMONI ZA NADOPUNU ENDOMETRIJA)...TOPLO PREPORUČAM KO IMA PROBLEMA S ENDOMETIRIJEM SOK OD CIKLE(meni ga je jedna curka gore preporučila jer je čula s čime imam problema  i stvarno mi je pomoglo bar malo jer 3 mjeseca se nije mico s 7mm),probat ču vidit sutra do kad su na godišnjem pa javim sutra

----------


## MASLINA1973

Misliš na pravi godišnji, kolovoški? 
Kako sam shvatila, u srpnju još rade, ali ne znam točne datume.

----------


## maya3

drage moje suborke!
nakon punih 6 godina borbe sa neplodnošću i 5 negativnih beta, napokon sam dočekala svoju prvu pozitivnu betu koja iznosi 12dnt 265.94 :Very Happy: 
puno sreće u postupcima i pozitivnih beta Vam želim od  :Heart: !!!!!!!

----------


## linalena

Maya3 jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy: 
čestitam  :Zaljubljen: 
dugo gore nitko nije prijavio pozitivnu betu a ova tvoje je lijepaaaaaaaaaaa 

Meni drB rekao da dođem samim krajem 7og na UZV, ono što bliže 8om, a da početkom 9og očekujem punkciju

----------


## Cannisa

Maya 3 čestitam!!!!!!!!

----------


## kiara79

maya bravo..prekrasna ti je beta!! :Klap: 

čestitam!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## špelkica

> Daj pitajte do kada su na godišnjima, ako će koja ići gore


Pitat ću u pon kad budem gore i za brojeve
*Maya3*  Čestitam!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## maya3

hvala svima na čestitkama, iako ni sama nisam svjesna da sam trudna :Shock: 

iskreno se nadam da ćete svi iskusiti ovu sreću kad-tad :Love:

----------


## špelkica

*Frida 13*, također čestitke  :Klap: ! Nije loša beta, vidjet ćeš kako će se duplat

----------


## FRIDA 13

Nije baš se duplicirala,u porastu je ali neznam tražim tu već sat vremena ....al ništa 13.dan je bila 226.....a sad 15.dan 285...neznam nekak mi to nezvuči baš najbolje...do utorka cu izludit  ak netko nešto zna nek napiše plizzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sany 7

maya 3 i frida 13 čestitke

----------


## MASLINA1973

Čestitam maja3 i frida 13!

----------


## frka

Frida, ovo nazalost ne sluti na dobro... ovakav porast bete obicno znaci da se radi o biokemijskoj trudnoci... zao mi je...

----------


## andream

Potpisujem frku, beta je 15. dan trebala biti veća od 400.

----------


## andream

Frida, jesi je vadila u istom labosu?

----------


## mishica_zg

eto mene sa svježim informacijama  :Smile: )
danas bila gore na punkciji....i nismo uspjeli ništa....opet  :Sad: (

a što se tiče liste, ja sam danas bila malo i dosadna i dok mi je rekao da im se lista nevjerojatno mijenja u zadnjih par dana
nešto je spominjao da ima mnogo žena koje odustaju, pa nekima ne paše ljeto, pa prema tome oni daju lijekove prvoj slijedećoj
kaže da su prestigli 100 u 2 tjedna.....pa ako ste oko stotke zovite gore svakako
onda.....8 mjesec nema postupaka.....na godišnjem su...sve prebacuje na 9.-ti mjesec
i po novom (meni rekao prošli tjedan) prirodni IVF se naručuje za idući mjesec, nema više da se dogovori za isti mjesec, jer im je kvota smanjena na 20 mjesečno  :Sad: (

eto drage moje nadam se da sam pomogla

i da ne zaboravim....čestitke maja3....nadam se da ćemo i mi ostale uskoro pisat pozitivne bete  :Smile: )))

----------


## sany 7

divota, umjesto da povečavaju, oni samo smanjuju

----------


## maya3

cure, današnja beta je 614.81 :Very Happy:  
i još jednom veliko hvala na čestitkama  :Kiss:  svima

----------


## kiara79

> cure, današnja beta je 614.81 
> i još jednom veliko hvala na čestitkama  svima


odlično!!!!!!!

----------


## Muki

Drage moje prvi put pišem na ovom forumu iako vas već duže vrijeme pratim. Prije svega velika pohvala doktoru Baumanu i sestrama na Sv. Duhu oduševili su me na sve moguće načine. Njihov entuzijazam i želja da mi pomognu bila je stvarno nešto što nisam očekivala u tolikoj količini od njih. Nedavno sam nakon svoje prve stimulacije gonalima i cetrotidima imala svoji prvu punkciju. Što reću bilo je bolno to da ali doktor i sestre toliko su bili pažljivi da sam to punkciju lakše preživjela. Rezultat te punkcije bilo je 25 oocita od čega su 12 zamrznuli, a 3 (cc,morula,cc) mi vratili na transferu 07.06. dakle 5 dana od punkcije. Sada"strpljivo" čekam 20.06. da beta kaže jesmo li uspjeli ili ne.
S obzirom da mi je prvi put zanima me kako se vama, koje ste već možda stekle nekakva iskustva, čini ova moja situacija. Puna sam nade, a opet bojim se i nerealno mi je očekivati uspjeh prvi put. Kakva u vaša iskustva sa transferom 3 zametka? Što bi značilo cc a što morula, tj. šta je bolje? Bojim se jer me nakon transfera malo bolilo i imala sam kao nekakve grčeve. Sada osječam napetost u trbuhu i nadam se da ću uskoro osjetiti bol implantacije.  Puno vam hvala unaprijed na savjetima i mišljenjima    :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

maya čestitam!!!!!!!   :Klap:

----------


## špelkica

Neki dan sam bila gore i podigla lijekove. Dogovorili smo se za rujan (sad u srpnju više nema mjesta, kolovoz je godišnji). Dr je rekla da se vraća 20.8. s godišnjeg pa se onda vidimo 21.dc da se dogovorimo za protokol. Sad je i meni frižider zauzet, ne znam kak ćemo hladit pive sad po ljeti  :Laughing:

----------


## jo1974

ja sam jučer zvala ljekove ču dobiti 10.7 a u postupak idem u devetom mjesecu,i ljuta sam jer sam trebala po dogovoru iči u postupak u sedmom mjesecu ali zbog sad novog sustava koji kreće od 1.7 ambulanta neče raditi,ludilo ova birokracija otjerat če me na psihijatriju a ja baksuz do bola gdje god krenem neke piz....,ništa neide kako treba ili mi zeznu uputnice  i šifre a sad još i novi sustav živjela hr. i naš vrli ministar....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

curke molim jedan veeeeeeeliki  :Klap:  za ekipu SD kao što vidite moj potpis  :Very Happy:

----------


## bugaboo

Maya, Iva Mia cestitam od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## maya3

Iva Mia čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

> curke molim jedan veeeeeeeliki  za ekipu SD kao što vidite moj potpis


aaaaaaaa.pa ovo je krasna vijest :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...nemaš pojma koliko sam sretna zbog tebe!!!!!!!!!!!!
čestitam tebi i TM!! :Heart:

----------


## Cannisa

Iva Mia čestitam!!!!!!!!!!

Kod mene loša vijest, beta jučer 0,00  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kika222

pozdrav svima, tek sam se danas registrirala ali vas čitam duže vrijeme. Imam 30 g a mm 31, pokušavamo zanijeti već 2g ali ništa, ja sam ok ali mm ima oligoasthenoz. Jučer smo bili na prvom aih-u i ne znam što da očekujem. Znam da je vjerojatnost da zatrudnim od prve mala ali ipak bih htjela čuti neko pozitivno iskustvo. Hvala unaprijed!

----------


## kika222

Ja sam 87 na listi, jučer bila na prvom aih-u, malo sam skeptična ali pokušavam misliti pozitivno. Možda mi ivf neće ni trebati... Nadam se... Vidjet ćemo za jedno 2tj. Kad trebam vaditi betu? Ili 
prvo čekam mengu? Odgovorite mi žene :Smile:  Pozdrav!

----------


## inana

sutra ću zvati gore, naime, trebala sam doći na uzv 13., to bi bio kao 8. dan ali mm nije došla do danas... i tako moj savršeni ciklus od 28 dana, ovoga puta je trajao 40 dana, dugih i predugih... e sada me zanima, jel oni rade 7. mjesec ili ne... ma najbolje bum znala sutra ujutro kad pitam, ali po svojoj prilici, ja jesam naručena, samo kaj mi se ciklus malo odužio, ne?

----------


## jo1974

ajde neka mi netko odgovori ,kad se ide raditi spermiogram na sv.duhu dali se treba prije narućiti i šta treba piati na uputnicu mislim na koji odjel se to radi,jer nama n auputnicu je napisano patohistološka dijagnostika hvala

----------


## MASLINA1973

> ajde neka mi netko odgovori ,kad se ide raditi spermiogram na sv.duhu dali se treba prije narućiti i šta treba piati na uputnicu mislim na koji odjel se to radi,jer nama n auputnicu je napisano patohistološka dijagnostika hvala


Ne treba se naručiti.
MM je na uputnici pisalo doslovno - spermiogram. Najbolje da ode gore i pita, svi su jako ljubazni i susretljivi.

----------


## Toyota

Čestitam svim tim VEEEELIKIM betama.....jeeeeeeee. 
Čini mi se da se neko jato roda naselilo na krov SD. 

Ja sam napokon skupila sve one silne nalaze i u utorak idem gore na dogovor. Jedva čekam da čujem šta će mi reći. Kad sam bila u 5.mj. na dogovoru rekao mi je da ćemo probat u prirodnom ciklusu u 7.mj, jer ih u 8.nema.

----------


## Toyota

kika222, ja sam bila na dva AIHa, ali mi nisu uspjela. Ali ne želim te obeshrabrit jer kad sam išla na jedan od od njih ženska je došla kojoj je uspio.
Znaš i sama da smo svi jednika za sebe.....pa brij samo dobre vibre  :Smile:

----------


## aska

kika222 da li si prije inseminacije obavila HSG? Da li doktori salju na HSG prije inseminacije? Ja sam imala vec 3 laparotomije i strah me zbog priraslica inseminacije pa ni sama ne znam da li da obavim HSG negdje privatno ili da cekam sta ce mi doktorica reci kad obavim sve nalaze za MPO? MM ima blagu OA,ali vec godinama ne mogu ostati trudna.

----------


## kika222

Ne trebaš se naručiti, partner ti treba uputnicu od dr opće prakse za spermiogram, tj. za endokrinologiju. Znat će on šta treba, ti samo trebaš znat gdje će ići! Mislim da ti na SD to rade svaki dan u radnom tj. ujutro do 11 čini mi se! Pozdrav!

----------


## Muki

Beta 224,8  9dpt    :Smile:   Napokon beta .....pet godina ju čekam!

----------


## maya3

> Beta 224,8  9dpt     Napokon beta .....pet godina ju čekam!


čestitam od srca!!!!

----------


## Muki

Hvala maya3!!    :Smile:  
Sutraj ju vadim opet nadam se da je rasla!  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Muki čestitam, Iva Mia čeeeeeeeeeeestiiiiiitaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmm jupijeeeeee

Meni eto počelo 2mjesečno uzimnaje kontracepcije, da li je netko imamo postupak s kontracepcijomk na SDu???? Ili je to neki novi način???

----------


## sany 7

ja sam imala, ali dvanest dana  i sad mi je htio ići opet s kontracepcijom

----------


## kiara79

> Muki čestitam, Iva Mia čeeeeeeeeeeestiiiiiitaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmm jupijeeeeee
> 
> Meni eto počelo 2mjesečno uzimnaje kontracepcije, da li je netko imamo postupak s kontracepcijomk na SDu???? Ili je to neki novi način???


možda da poštima ciklus kako njima odgovara.. :Undecided:

----------


## mala bu

evo da se i ja prijavim kao čekalica...krećemo ponovo poč.9.mj.....nadam se da su se rode dobro ugnijezdile na SD-u i da će nas pričekati... :Yes:

----------


## kiara79

jel netko zna do kojeg su broja došli sa lijeovima??

----------


## linalena

Kak je gore zadnjih dana??? Jer se pomalo osjeća ljetno radno vrijeme?

Svima u postupcima puno vibrica vibrrvi+brrr a čekalicama lijekova da brže dođu

----------


## kika222

Napravila sam hsg i oba jajnika su mi prohodna. Ne znam,možda ne ovuliram svaki mj... :Sad:

----------


## kika222

> kika222, ja sam bila na dva AIHa, ali mi nisu uspjela. Ali ne želim te obeshrabrit jer kad sam išla na jedan od od njih ženska je došla kojoj je uspio.
> Znaš i sama da smo svi jednika za sebe.....pa brij samo dobre vibre


Hvala ti toyotice :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Hvala kika222,ja bih najradije otisla privatno na HSG,mada ne znam smijem li..ne bih da imam zbog toga problema..citala sam da ne idu svi na HSG pa sam zato sad u brizi..Nadam se da ce ti uspjeti AIH!

----------


## kika222

Išla sam na hsg na SD, da doktor B poslao me na sve pretrage gore. Sigurno ti bi bilo brže kod privatnika ali  na SD je besplatno s tim da  se trebaš naručiti i dođeš na red negdje za 1 mj. ali ti odmah vele rezultate a ti samo čekaš rengensku sliku 2 tj.

----------


## MalaMa

> Beta 224,8  9dpt     Napokon beta .....pet godina ju čekam!


Čestitam!!!! Sad neka samo raste kako treba!

----------


## kika222

> Beta 224,8  9dpt     Napokon beta .....pet godina ju čekam!


Sretna sam zbog tebe i tvoje male bebe...

----------


## kika222

> Hvala kika222,ja bih najradije otisla privatno na HSG,mada ne znam smijem li..ne bih da imam zbog toga problema..citala sam da ne idu svi na HSG pa sam zato sad u brizi..Nadam se da ce ti uspjeti AIH!


Hvala ti! Mislim da trebaš to napraviti da znaš na čemu si! Sretno!

----------


## jo1974

može li mi netko reći koliko dugo se čeka nalaz na spermiogram,hvala

----------


## sany 7

tjedan dana

----------


## Toyota

> Hvala ti toyotice


i drugi put  :Smile:

----------


## Toyota

> Kak je gore zadnjih dana??? Jer se pomalo osjeća ljetno radno vrijeme?
> 
> Svima u postupcima puno vibrica vibrrvi+brrr a čekalicama lijekova da brže dođu


ja idem sutra ujutro, pa provjerim situaciju....
ne mogu dočekat da pitam do kojeg se broja došlo

.....iako poslije Duha gibam odmah na more, nastojat ću vam javiti što sam saznala

----------


## Toyota

Ove velike bete su mi toliko digle raspoloženje da se ne mogu riješiti osmjeha koji mi je na licu

Kako se pojavi koja velika beta dobijem [I]filing[I] da smo sve zajedno pobijedile     :Smile: )) ........idemooooo  beteeeee

----------


## Muki

13 dpt beta 956,1 juuuuuhuuuuuu  to je sad sigurno jel da cure?   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Hvala kika222 i ostalima
Želim vam svima veeeeliiileee bete!!!
Pusa svima od sretne trudnice   :Very Happy:

----------


## Toyota

Bila sam gore i rekli su mi da zovem između 10. i 15.8. za lijekove. Znači da ide sve i više nego dobro   :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

> Bila sam gore i rekli su mi da zovem između 10. i 15.8. za lijekove. Znači da ide sve i više nego dobro


Pa zar već?! Sad si me iznenadila. Mi imamo broj 290 i nisam se nadala da će to tako brzo. Uživaj na moru!!!!!

----------


## kiara79

ja imam broj 155 i rekli mi za mjesec dana...

Muki lijepa beta..čestitam.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke prvi UZV odraden...dr.b jakoooo zadovoljan vidi se gastacijska...za 15-ak dana idemo gledati malo srceko...pusa svima :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> Curke prvi UZV odraden...dr.b jakoooo zadovoljan vidi se gastacijska...za 15-ak dana idemo gledati malo srceko...pusa svima


čestitam draga...jako mi je drago zbog tebe.. :Very Happy: 
a sad čekamo  :Heart:

----------


## kerolajn5

> Curke prvi UZV odraden...dr.b jakoooo zadovoljan vidi se gastacijska...za 15-ak dana idemo gledati malo srceko...pusa svima


čeeeestitaaam tebi i tvom suprugu  :Smile: ))) došlo je vaše vrijeme .. uživajte :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> 13 dpt beta 956,1 juuuuuhuuuuuu  to je sad sigurno jel da cure?    
> Hvala kika222 i ostalima
> Želim vam svima veeeeliiileee bete!!!
> Pusa svima od sretne trudnice


Bravo, Muki! Čestitam od srca! Ovo je fantastična beta. 
A bravo i za dr. Baumana i neka bude sretne ruke i kod drugih cura.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Curke prvi UZV odraden...dr.b jakoooo zadovoljan vidi se gastacijska...za 15-ak dana idemo gledati malo srceko...pusa svima


Iva Mia 2009, čestitam i svu sreću ti želim. I neka srčeko jako, jako kuca, a trudnoća neka bude prava školska. Rekle bi cure - dosadna :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

Iva Mia 2009, jako me razveselio vaš uspjeh iz sekundarnog ICSI postupka i drago mi je što nećete morati u Prag u rujnu, tada će tamo biti gužva  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

> Curke prvi UZV odraden...dr.b jakoooo zadovoljan vidi se gastacijska...za 15-ak dana idemo gledati malo srceko...pusa svima


 Čestitam Vam od srca!!!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Curke prvi UZV odraden...dr.b jakoooo zadovoljan vidi se gastacijska...za 15-ak dana idemo gledati malo srceko...pusa svima


bravo  :Heart: 
 :Love:

----------


## corinaII

Iva Mia 2009  čestitam ti od srca.....nek ti bude mirna i školska trudnoča.. :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## lberc

Bok,dugo sm bila bez kompjutepra (pokvaren),pa ne mogu poloviti tko je u kojoj fazi.

Meni su lijekovi došli u 5 mjesecu,dr me je opmah stavio u postupak,najprije 10 dana kontracepcije,pa 10 dana decaceptyl i kontrola 21 dc kad je dr vidio nekakav folikul kojeg nije ni trebalo biti,odmah je prekinuo postupak i odlučio ispunktirat taj folikul,nažalost bio je prazan.
Nisu me htjeli staviti u postupak opet u 6 ili 7 mjesecu jer imaju gužvu i sad moram čekat 9 mjesec.
Užasno sam ljuta i razočarana,pola godine čekam lijekove i onda kad konačno mogu u postupak,dr mi da dugi protokol u koji uopće nisam trebala ići,sad je rekao da me je trebao staviti u kratki...oprostite na dugom postu,al tak sam jadna....godina bude prošla a ja ne budem obavila ni jedan postupak!

Iva Mia, Muki čestitam :Very Happy: !!

----------


## Muki

Danas prvi ultazvuk....i najljepša moguća vijest blizanciiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Zaljubljen:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## maya3

Muki, čestitke od  :Heart:  na duplićima, bdw ja sam bila poslije tebe na UZV-u pa bi htjela i sa vama drage moje podijeliti novosti. danas smo bili na 2. UZV-u ( na 1. se vidjela samo gestacijska vrećica) a 10 dana nakon smo veliki 9.3mm i kuca nam srčeko :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Muki....Maya...**čestitam curke...vidimo se u veljači u rađaoni*

----------


## Toyota

> Pa zar već?! Sad si me iznenadila. Mi imamo broj 290 i nisam se nadala da će to tako brzo. Uživaj na moru!!!!!


Vratila se, uživala i i sad nastavljamo gdje smo stali.
Pa i ja sam se iznenadila. Ja sam bila uvjerena da ću doći na red pred kraj godine, kad ono......  :Smile: 

Čestitam još jednom svima koji su nam javili najljepše moguće vijesti, a ti se me Muky, posebno obradovala.........BLIZANCI !!!!!!!!   :Smile:  Čestitam...dvaput  :Smile:

----------


## sany 7

Joj što će biti gužva poslije godišnjih. :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

Čestitke trudnicama!!!!
Svim ostalim čekalicama sretno!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

Čestitke trudnicama!!!!
Svim ostalim čekalicama sretno!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> Čestitke trudnicama!!!!
> Svim ostalim čekalicama sretno!!!!!


X

----------


## kika222

Ibrc ja sam imala prvi aih i danas saznala da mi je beta .2,  znači ništa od toga. Muž mi ima loš nalaz pa je dr. B. prvo rekao da ćemo odmah na ivf ali sa do sljedeći put predomislio i krenuli smo na aih. Ja sam 87 na listi za lijekove i ne kužim kaj je onda on mene automatski preskočio pa ću sad 5 puta bezveze na aih iako to rijetko kome pomogne!!

----------


## kika222

> Danas prvi ultazvuk....i najljepša moguća vijest blizanciiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Baš si sretnica... Čestitam ti od srca!

----------


## kiara79

kika 222 imaš pp!!

----------


## ana.b

Čestitke trudnicama!! Ostalima puno sreće!

Kod mene ni drugi AIH nije uspio. Idem uskoro na kontrolu, pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje...

----------


## Muki

> Muki, čestitke od  na duplićima, bdw ja sam bila poslije tebe na UZV-u pa bi htjela i sa vama drage moje podijeliti novosti. danas smo bili na 2. UZV-u ( na 1. se vidjela samo gestacijska vrećica) a 10 dana nakon smo veliki 9.3mm i kuca nam srčeko


 :Klap:  čestitam i ja tebi od srca na tvojoj bebici i otkucajima srčeka!  :Zaljubljen: 
Mislim da znam koja si ti bila....ti si s suprugom isto bila jel da?  :Grin:

----------


## Muki

Hvala vam i kika222 i Iva Mia 2009, Toyota...ma svima!!!  Neka doktor B ima ovako uspjeha kod svih vas koji isto tražite svoju srečicu na Sv.Duhu  :Very Happy:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Hvala vam i kika222 i Iva Mia 2009, Toyota...ma svima!!!  Neka doktor B ima ovako uspjeha kod svih vas koji isto tražite svoju srečicu na Sv.Duhu


Čestitke svima, a i dr. B. 
Zna li itko kad će dr. B. na godišnji?

----------


## jo1974

jeli mi može netko odgovoriti dali na sv.duhu rade postupke sada i dali koja od vas ide u postupak u sedmom mjesecu i koji broj je otprilike na redu pozz

----------


## linalena

Ja sam trebala u postupak sada al jok, prebačeno za 9mj. Moram doći na UZV krajem 7og pa znači onda gore nekoga ima, a i krajem 8og jer mi je već 1.9 zakazao punkciju

Čestitke svim novim trudnicama, puno puno zdravlja, malo briga i nekoliko mirišljavih drečečih zamotuljaka

----------


## mala bu

MASLINA 1973- mislim da dr B ide na GO U 8.mj.(početkom)-tako mi je nekako najavio te da se vraća krajem 8.-budući da sam ja poč. 9.mj. u postupku...nadam se da će se nastaviti pozitiva i u 9.mj... :Grin:

----------


## špelkica

Trudnice, čestitam  :Klap: 
Evo i ja sam trebala u 7.mj na postupak, ali ćemo ipak u 9. Rekla mi je dr da se vraća iza 20.8. pa se onda vidimo da dogovorimo protokol

----------


## crvenkapica77

spelkice ti nikad  krenut na ivf  ,bas se razvuklo  kod tebe

----------


## Toyota

> jeli mi može netko odgovoriti dali na sv.duhu rade postupke sada i dali koja od vas ide u postupak u sedmom mjesecu i koji broj je otprilike na redu pozz


jo1974, idem ja u 7.mj ali u priorodnom ciklusu

----------


## ana.b

I ja sam konačno na listi za lijekove. U 9. mjesecu idem na IVF u prirodnom ciklusu. Ne nadam se previše, ali barem se nešto događa dok čekam da dođem na red...

----------


## kiara79

> I ja sam konačno na listi za lijekove. U 9. mjesecu idem na IVF u prirodnom ciklusu. Ne nadam se previše, ali barem se nešto događa dok čekam da dođem na red...


ana,ima i trudnica iz prirodnjaka..nikad se ne zna!!
vidim da si imala spontani i missed..jesi li radila imunološke pretrage??

----------


## jo1974

kad se ide po ljekove šta treba pisati na uputnici,ono standardno kontrola i dogovor za ivf,ili možda nešto drugo,mjenjajući bolnicu ko da sam otupavila ko da idem prvi puta,please odgovorite mi hvala

----------


## sany 7

kontrolni pregled. Iako meni zadnji put nisu uzeli uputnicu

----------


## MalaMa

cure, recite mi, ako smo u 5 mjesecu imali sve nalaze i dospjeli na listu za lijekove, hoćemo li u 10/11 ili 12 mjesecu- prije postupka, opet morati ponavljati briseve ili nešto?

----------


## bugaboo

Ako su ti nalazi ok vjerojatno neces morati.

----------


## ana.b

> ana,ima i trudnica iz prirodnjaka..nikad se ne zna!!
> vidim da si imala spontani i missed..jesi li radila imunološke pretrage??


Nisam. Doktor kaže da su za to krivi loši spermiji, ali planiram obaviti te pretrage do jeseni, svakako. Napravila sam pretrage na trombofiliju, nalazi još nisu gotovi...
Znaš li možda da li imnološke pretrage mogu napraviti u Vinogradskoj ili na Rebru?

----------


## MalaMa

> Ako su ti nalazi ok vjerojatno neces morati.


hvala bugaboo,
bili su ok

----------


## Toyota

> cure, recite mi, ako smo u 5 mjesecu imali sve nalaze i dospjeli na listu za lijekove, hoćemo li u 10/11 ili 12 mjesecu- prije postupka, opet morati ponavljati briseve ili nešto?


brijem da nećete, jer ja skupljam nalaze od 5 mj. za 9. (a možda i 10.mj) i nitko mi nije rekao da ću morati ponavljati nalaze. Prije nekoliko dana sam bila kod dr.B sa nalazima (sve sam ih uspijela skupiti) i rekao mi je da je ok. Nije mi spominjao ponavljanje nalaza.

----------


## MalaMa

toyota,
mi smo kod doktorice. ona nam je bila rekla da joj na dogovor dođemo tek sa čistim nalazima. tako da smo do 5 skupljali i sad je sve ok. jedino nisam znala obzirom da je to ipak 6.mjeseci dug period.
sretno ti! da čim prije dođe tvoj brojček na red  :Yes: 
želim svima da još ove godine dobijemo priliku od čekalica postati trudilice  :Grin:

----------


## špelkica

> spelkice ti nikad  krenut na ivf  ,bas se razvuklo  kod tebe


Prošlo bude godinu i pol od zadnjeg postupka, gore nego čekati za Maribor. A kaj ćeš, nadam se da se bude isplatilo!

----------


## špelkica

> cure, recite mi, ako smo u 5 mjesecu imali sve nalaze i dospjeli na listu za lijekove, hoćemo li u 10/11 ili 12 mjesecu- prije postupka, opet morati ponavljati briseve ili nešto?


Ja od veljače skupljam nalaze za rujan tak da nema šanse da nešto ponavljamo!

----------


## nina70

Drage cure, ja sam nova tu i ova terminologija mi je tek napola poznata. Vi ste prema meni prave curice; ja '70 (neprohodni jajovoci) mm '59 (oligoasthenozoospermia).U početku mi je super išlo i sve sam razumijela ali od kad sam dobila protokol u totalnoj sam panici. Dr.B.mi je preporučio Novynette kontracepc.radi namještanja ciklusa, a protokol je: od 2-4 dc Menopur x3ampule, od 5-7 dc Menopur x2ampule, 8 dc UTZ. Osim toga dobila sam samo 1 Cetrotide i 1 Ovitrelle (štoperica). Muči me kad ću upotrijebiti Cetrotide? Dali ću to dobiti na SD nakon UTZ? Pomozite, sve mi je zbrčkano u glavi.

----------


## kiara79

nina dobro nam došla..cetrotide obično idu 6 dan stimulacije..inače i ja sam ih imala u prijašnjim protokolima,a nikada ih nisam primila...ne brini sve ćeš dobiti na SD kad dr.odluči da je vrijeme!!
sretno!

----------


## nina70

Kiara79 hvala na dobrodošlici i odgovoru. Znači da ću tek 8. dc na UTZ dobiti upute kad ide cetrotide?! Zašto ja imam tako super kratki protokol? Dobit ću samo 15 menopura do UTZ i tek onda eventualno cetrotide...Dr nije zapisao da uzimam ništa drugo osim kontrac. i menopur, ali me uporno buni zašto sam već dobila cetrotide i štopericu...ili je to uobičajeno?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*Nina dobro došla!!!!* Svi smo mi prošli tu fazu...slušaj što ti dr. bude rekao i to je to...u svakom slučaju sretno  :Smile: 

p.s. ja nisam nikada koristila cetrotide i kontracepciju pa ti nemam ništa pametno za reći

----------


## jo1974

kad se ide po ljekove dali se mora narućiti kod dr. da dolaziš jer ideš na razgovor i dogovor kod njega u ordinaciju ili samo dobiješ ljekove i to je to,pošto neke cure idu u prirodni postupak želim s dr. razgovarati dali mogu i ja probati ništo ne bude škodilo a i nešta neka se događa,imam 10 gonala svojih pa to bi se moglo iskoristit šta vi mislite

----------


## nina70

Iva Mia hvala. Noćima ne spavam i užasno sam zabrinuta. Naročito nakon spermiograma - u 6 mj na Sv.D loš, a prošle godine u 10.mj.u RI odličan. Inače nisam paničarka, ali ovo je totalno van moje kontrole i još mi je gore jer je mm totalno flegma.Grrr, mrzim ga!
Jo1974: meni su rekli da ih zovem 10.06. u vezi lijekova (obavezno moraš reći koji si broj na listi) i naručili su me 14.06. Moraš doći s uputnicom + uputnica za spermiogram (bar u mom slučaju) jer smo prethodno napravili sve pretrage, a spermiogram su izričito htjeli oni napravit. Tada mi je dr objasnio protokol ali ja ipak imam 100 dodatnih pitanja i sve mislim da ću negdje zeznut.

----------


## sany 7

Sestra ti kaže kad da dođeš, onda malo pričekaš i dr ti odmah taj dan da protokol. mislim da sad više nečeš ni u jedan postupak, jer su ti godišnji tek tamo početkom 9 mjeseca

----------


## kiara79

nikada se nisam naručivala kad sm išla po lijekove,kad su mi rekli da su stigli,otišla sam gore i isti dan mi je dr.napisao protokol..

nina ne brini,slušaj dr.i sve će biti ok...dobila si one lijekove koji su za tebe došli,dakle dr.je planirao da dobiješ i Cetrotide,pa su ti ga zato i dali..ako će ti faliti dobit ćeš još,ako ćeš imati višak vratit ćeš...sve će biti ok...a i mi smo tu,pa samo pitaj!

----------


## nina70

Hvala Kiara. Sve ste super. Držim nam svima palčeve....

----------


## Toyota

> Sestra ti kaže kad da dođeš, onda malo pričekaš i dr ti odmah taj dan da protokol. mislim da sad više nečeš ni u jedan postupak, jer su ti godišnji tek tamo početkom 9 mjeseca


mala ispravka - godišnji je u 8.mj (bar su mi tako rekli) - ja naručena u 9.mj.

----------


## jo1974

hvala svima na odgovorima ja danas zvala i u četvrtak sam gore pa ču znati sve dali se može ili nemože ,što se tiće postupaka meni je sestra rekla da oni rade u sedmom mjesecu ali zbog novog sustava koji je krenuo 13.6. u vezi e-rada u sedmom mjesecu ambulanta neće raditi ma neznam ništa više nekužim,u četvrtak idem pa ču vam javiti hvala

----------


## linalena

uff niš mi nije jasno, dal rade u 7om ili ne????
meni drB rekao da krajem 7og dođem na kontrolni UZV da se stempira punkcija za 1.9, valjda da mi se još malo produži kontracepcija ak će trebati
joj sada sam u frci, zbog toga smo odgodili godišnji 1-15.8; ah nejdemo na drugi kraj svijeta

----------


## mala bu

linalena, tako je nekako i meni dr B rekao...vjerojatno će mi punkcija biti oko 1.9....još imam dogovor sljedeći tjedan pa ćemo vidjeti...mislim da će mi propisati duphastone da bi baš tad tempirali...btw, i mi smo prema tome olanirali GO-od 22.8., jer inače ne znam kako i kad bi ponovno u postupak radi posla...vjerujem da će nam rujan biti sretan!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## aska

Citam vas redovito,i sad ovo u vezi rada ambulante mi nije jasno..Taman sad zavrsavam sa prikupljanjem dokumentacije i mislila sam zvati gore pa mozda i dobijem termin kod doktorice krajem 7.mjeseca da cujem sta ce mi jos reci treba li jos nesto napraviti,ali sad ne znam da li da uopce zovem kad ne znam hoce li raditi?

----------


## nina70

Ja sam naručena polovicom 7.mjeseca na 1. UTZ i onda ćemo vidjet šta će bit dalje....kod mene sve u 5 do 12  :Sad:  ali od nestrpljenja i živciranja nema koristi.

----------


## kiara79

ambulante za konzultacije ne rade,u 7.-om.mj.,a u idući su na go..
ja zvala prošli tjedan i rekla mi sestra da ništa do rujna...morala sam donijeti neke nalaze dr.ali me je otpilila,a on mi je napisao doći u 7.-om.mj.

----------


## aska

ok,hvala..znači ništa do rujna..nadam se da bar naručuju za rujan..

----------


## MASLINA1973

Ja mislim da se treba zaputiti (tko može) i provjeriti što je posrijedi. Meni je drB rekao da dođem u 7. pa da isprobamo u prirodnom ciklusu. Očito, ako sam dobro shvatila, nema konzultacija, ali planirani postupci se ne odgađaju.

----------


## kiara79

> Ja mislim da se treba zaputiti (tko može) i provjeriti što je posrijedi. Meni je drB rekao da dođem u 7. pa da isprobamo u prirodnom ciklusu. Očito, ako sam dobro shvatila, nema konzultacija, ali planirani postupci se ne odgađaju.


tako je postupci se ne odgađaju,sve se radi kako je i planirano,samo nema ambulante!!

----------


## inana

ja bila jutros da se dogovorimo, ovaj mj. ne stignemo, 2. su na god, zvati krajem 8. mj, malo krv da ponovim, hormone, i da ponovim do tada HIV i hepatitis, a onda kak Bog da...uglavnom, danas sam čekala 3 sata i 15 min... katastrofa...

----------


## lberc

Ni meni nije niš jasno,meni je dr rekla da dođem u 8 mjesecu 1 dc i ako mi punkcije bude iza 18 8,onda budem išla u postupak,a sestri je rekla da me zapiše za stimulirani u 9 mjesecu...mislim da je za 8 mjesec rekla da dođem samo da me se riješi :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nina977

> ambulante za konzultacije ne rade,u 7.-om.mj.,a u idući su na go..
> ja zvala prošli tjedan i rekla mi sestra da ništa do rujna...morala sam donijeti neke nalaze dr.ali me je otpilila,a on mi je napisao doći u 7.-om.mj.


Kiara,ja bi se na tvom mjestu zaletila gore i hvatala dr. Vjerjem da te on neće odpilt,utokom ti je uvijek gore.

----------


## jo1974

ja sam danas bila gore iako sam samo otišla po ljekove i da od dr. čujem vidimo se u devetom mjesecu ja sam totalno iznenađena idem u postupak u subotu trebam dobiti i idemo sa gonalima,pitao me je dali da sve ostavimo za deveti mjesec ili da idemo sada meni je u interesu da što prije to bolje jer ovo čekanje me ubija,a došla sam kod njega sa komplet nalazima koji su bili svi ok možda je i to bilo kljućno što me je stavio u postupak bilo je danas još cura gore koje su došli po ljekove nadam se da su svi upali u postupak,e sad mene zanima pošto sam ja izbjeglica vv i tamo sam bila uvijek na menopurima  a sad ovdje je novi protokol pa imam mali zbunjitis,na vv se uvijek ide sa superfactom i vaginaletama i oba partnera  piju ceporex  5 dana  x1 tabletu,mene zanima 


kako ide postupak na sv.duh ,neka mi odgovori netko ko je več bio na gonalima,meni je doc. ovako napisao od 2-do4 dana ciklusa po 3 gonala od 5-7 dana ciklusa po 2 gonala i sedmi dan na folikulometriji,dali se uz to još primaju kakve vaginalete ili je to sve ,nema ništa dodatno hvala na vašim odgovorima pozz

----------


## bugaboo

Ja na SD nisam imala nikakve vaginalete, samo dec+gonale.

----------


## inana

koliko sam ja čula po čekaoni, ima postupaka i sad u 7.,ima ih i krajem 8.,očito su onda početkom 8, na go, i koliko god je to nama koma, i oni su samo ljudi i trebaju odmor...mene je pitao jel hoćemo siliti, ja sam rekla ako je u 9., onda idemo tak... eto ja sam gore 1.9.

----------


## kiara79

jo1974,evo ja sam bila u protokolu sa gonalima u prvom postupku...dakle isto tako kako si napisala,gonali od 2dc,samo što sam imala folikulometriju 8 dc...nema nikakvih vaginaleta,ni điđa ko na VV :Ups: ...kod nas sve jednostavno!!!
samo slijediš dr.što ti napiše i sve 5!!!
sretno!!
 :Smile: 
nina,pa i nije mi baš hitno da idem gore,zvala sam za lijekove,pa reko da pitam da navratim..
ionako neću u postupak do daljnjeg...nekako mi se neda..planirali smo 9.-i mj.ali smo odustali...tak da ću pokupiti samo llijekove i to će biti to!!

----------


## nina70

Imam isti protokol kao Jo1974  Dr. me naručio 8.dc i rekao da će to biti otprilike 13 ili 14.07. budući da ja još nisam dobila (od panike valjda) to će biti malo kasnije. zanime me slijedeće:
1. dali se moram najaviti da dolazim ili se jednostavno pojavim (nisam iz Zg)...pitam jer je njih gore nemoguće dobiti u vrijeme kad treba zvati (od 13-15 h)
2. da li se bolje bockati navečer ili ujutro i da li to mora bit uvijek u isti sat (radim u smjenama  :Sad: 
3. Dali mogu na bockanje na hitnu (uvečer) jer moja dr je samo još sutra tu, a onda je na godišnjem - ja ne bih samu sebe bola.... :Sad: (
4. negdje je neka cura napisala da se kao 1 dc računa ako dobiješ do 22 h, a nakon toga se 1 dc prebacuje na idući dan - je to točno

----------


## jo1974

nina meni je rečeno da ja sama odlućim kad ču se bockati ali onda moram do kraja nastaviti u približno isto vrijeme si davati bocu,ja sam isto gore 14,a kod mene je trebalo sutra stići teta-menga ali je poranila i došla danas tako da od sutra sam pikalica,doktor kad me je na rućio na samom listu gdje je napisao protokol dole mi je i naveo termin kada da dođem i da se nemoram prije toga nigdje narućivati pa bolje pogledaj na dnu možda i tebi piše kad da dođeš,ja sam u ćetvrtak tamo rekao mi je da najbolje dođem oko sedam ujutro i na red dolazi ko kako je došao zato porani i čekaj svoj red.što se tiče davanja injekcija meni daje moja kolegica koja je po struci medicinska sestra u laboratoriju tako da s te strane nemam brige,ako imaš nekog bliskog u komšiluku i neku frendicu nevidim problem da ti ne izađe u susret i da ti neda bocu.
što se tiće brojanje ciklusa,ja uvijek dobijem dok spavam tako se i probudim sa 1dc  :Smile: ),inače se računa do dnevnika znaći do 20h kao prvi a poslije kao drugi ,ali več netko pametniji od mene če ti možda dati bolji odgovor.
to je to pitaj tu smo da si pomažemo ,pozz, sretno.
p.s. javi se  u četvrtak kad dođeš pa možemo na kavicu i upoznati se ako to želiš.

----------


## nina70

Jo, blago tebi - ja bih da dobijem danas! Pogledat ću da li mi piše datum na dnu, ali ne vjerujem jer sam sve 100 x skenirala  :Smile:  Vidiš, ti si gore u četvrtak dakle 7 dc, a meni je napisao da dođem 8 dc, ali je spominjao datume 13 i 14.7.  Mislim da ću se ja nacrtati gore 14.7. pa makar mi to bio 6 dc (6-8 dc je ok). Ako dođem rado bih se upoznala s tobom; koji je znak raspoznavanja  :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

mala sam dobro zaokružena sa svojim šlaufom kratka kosa nemožeš me fulati ,tamnoputa i prićljiva kad imam s kime   :Wink: )pozz i vidimo se

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drage curice..evo vam jedan velikiiiii virtualni zagrljaj od nas dvoje ..samo da znate mi nismo vise tockica..nego imamo 15 mm..bas smo veeeliki...a srce nam kao u velikog junaka jako tuče.. Svima vama saljemo puno vibrica za vam ovi postupci budu uspješni  :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

*Iva Mia*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  baš se veselim zbog tebe i malog  :Heart:  koje junački tuče...

----------


## kiara79

> Imam isti protokol kao Jo1974 Dr. me naručio 8.dc i rekao da će to biti otprilike 13 ili 14.07. budući da ja još nisam dobila (od panike valjda) to će biti malo kasnije. zanime me slijedeće:
> 1. dali se moram najaviti da dolazim ili se jednostavno pojavim (nisam iz Zg)...pitam jer je njih gore nemoguće dobiti u vrijeme kad treba zvati (od 13-15 h)
> 2. da li se bolje bockati navečer ili ujutro i da li to mora bit uvijek u isti sat (radim u smjenama 
> 3. Dali mogu na bockanje na hitnu (uvečer) jer moja dr je samo još sutra tu, a onda je na godišnjem - ja ne bih samu sebe bola....(
> 4. negdje je neka cura napisala da se kao 1 dc računa ako dobiješ do 22 h, a nakon toga se 1 dc prebacuje na idući dan - je to točno


nina,1 dc se računa ako M dobiješ do 17 h..sve što je kasnije prebacuješ na idući dan!!!
što se tiče bodenja,njjednostavnije ti je da to radiš sama,imaš temu o samodavanju injekcija,filmiće...ma skužit ćeš brzo..jednostavnije je nego hodat okolo i tražit tko će te piknut!!
sve se mi većinom pikamo ujutro..odredi si vrijeme i trebalo bi biti 1sat +,-...
8 dc se samo pojaviš u 7.30,uđeš u čekaonu i pitaš tko je zadnji,i čekaš svoj red!!

----------


## nina70

Ok  :Smile:  voljela bih da se vidimo gore, ali bojim se da ću ja tamo tek oko 18/7 jer nikako da dobijem! Prestala pit kontrac.05/07 i još ništa  :Sad: ( 



> mala sam dobro zaokružena sa svojim šlaufom kratka kosa nemožeš me fulati ,tamnoputa i prićljiva kad imam s kime  )pozz i vidimo se

----------


## nina70

> Drage curice..evo vam jedan velikiiiii virtualni zagrljaj od nas dvoje ..samo da znate mi nismo vise tockica..nego imamo 15 mm..bas smo veeeliki...a srce nam kao u velikog junaka jako tuče.. Svima vama saljemo puno vibrica za vam ovi postupci budu uspješni


Iskrene čestitke Iva Mia  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Ti nam ulijevaš nadu. Odmah si mi uljepšala dan  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

> nina,1 dc se računa ako M dobiješ do 17 h..sve što je kasnije prebacuješ na idući dan!!!
> što se tiče bodenja,njjednostavnije ti je da to radiš sama,imaš temu o samodavanju injekcija,filmiće...ma skužit ćeš brzo..jednostavnije je nego hodat okolo i tražit tko će te piknut!!
> sve se mi većinom pikamo ujutro..odredi si vrijeme i trebalo bi biti 1sat +,-...
> 8 dc se samo pojaviš u 7.30,uđeš u čekaonu i pitaš tko je zadnji,i čekaš svoj red!!


Hvala ti. Pogledala ja 100 filmića (najbolji mi je Clinica Eugin Italiano) i tamo uvijek injekcija na 90° a cure govore na 45° (pretpostavljam da je nebitno) i koliko sam skužila dovoljna je samo 1 ampula onog otapala za 3 menopura? Nemam strah od igle nego od sebe same jer sam smotana  :Sad: (

----------


## nina70

Prema vašem iskustvu koliko je oplođ. najbolje vratit? 1,2....3  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

> nikako da dobijem! Prestala pit kontrac.05/07 i još ništa (


uff meni danas zadnja pilula prve kutije, i nemam pojma za koliko dana bi trebala doć M???? Mislim da je do 7  dana sve OK, jer bi to onda bio 28 dnevni ciklus, bar je meni jer pijem 21 dan pilule

----------


## linalena

mislim da ne možemo mi birati koliko nam oplođenih vraćaju, nego samo koliko će ih oploditi

----------


## nina70

> uff meni danas zadnja pilula prve kutije, i nemam pojma za koliko dana bi trebala doć M???? Mislim da je do 7  dana sve OK, jer bi to onda bio 28 dnevni ciklus, bar je meni jer pijem 21 dan pilule


Ja inače imam redovite cikluse samo što traju 24-26 dana. Dr.mi je dao 1 kutiju kontac.pretpostavljam u nadi da ću dobit ranije ili da bude siguran da ću dobit... a ja nestrrrpljiva!

----------


## nina70

> mislim da ne možemo mi birati koliko nam oplođenih vraćaju, nego samo koliko će ih oploditi


Da, krivo sam se izrazila. Htjela sam u stvari pitati da li samo jedno oplođeno ima jednake, veće ili manje šanse od više oplođenih?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Da, krivo sam se izrazila. Htjela sam u stvari pitati da li samo jedno oplođeno ima jednake, veće ili manje šanse od više oplođenih?


Draga Nina to ti je prava lutrija... Ja sam imala i 1 i 2 i 3 ... Pa nam upalilo s jednim..

----------


## MalaMa

> Da, krivo sam se izrazila. Htjela sam u stvari pitati da li samo jedno oplođeno ima jednake, veće ili manje šanse od više oplođenih?


draga nina,
moja je kuma išla na 4 postupka i na kraju joj je uspjelo kad su vratili samo jedno. ona je bila ljuta što vraćaju samo jedno jer su šanse manje, a na kraju je baš to jedno bilo dobitno  :Smile: 

iva mia baš mi je drago da rastete!!!

----------


## nina70

> Draga Nina to ti je prava lutrija... Ja sam imala i 1 i 2 i 3 ... Pa nam upalilo s jednim..


Baš mi je drago da si uspjela. Da li je itko od prve?

----------


## nina70

[QUOTE=MalaMa;1921560]draga nina,
moja je kuma išla na 4 postupka i na kraju joj je uspjelo kad su vratili samo jedno. ona je bila ljuta što vraćaju samo jedno jer su šanse manje, a na kraju je baš to jedno bilo dobitno  :Smile: QUOTE)=
Izgleda da tu nema pametovanja, che sara' sara'.  Ja se nadam da ću iz prvog pokušaja pošto mi je do sada sve išlo od druge ili treće  :Smile:  - inače nisam prepotentna nego si malo dižem moral  :Smile:

----------


## darci

cure, trebam jednu informaciju. kako je sad sa spermiogramom na SD? MM je zadnji put bio tamo 2008, i to dok smo bili u postupcima, a sigurno se nešto promijenilo. kako radi labos i da li se može uzorak donijeti od doma? i koliko se čekaju nalazi?

----------


## kiara79

spermiogram se radi od 7-11,nalaz je za 7 dana..može i od doma.
darci,jel ti to ideš po bracu ili seku!?? :Heart:

----------


## darci

> spermiogram se radi od 7-11,nalaz je za 7 dana..može i od doma.
> darci,jel ti to ideš po bracu ili seku!??


znači ništa se nije promijenilo, treba mi info za frenda... 

kirara79 - za sad ne idemo na no2, barem ne u postupke, samo kućna radinost  :Grin:   (u konačnici i no1. je iz kućne radionice, nakon nekoliko neuspjelih postupaka, pa se nadamo da bi opet moglo upaliti)

----------


## nina70

Drage moje cure, prestala sam pit kontracepciju 05/07 i još nisam dobila mjesečnicu. U stvari, ima dva-tri dana da samo ujutro nešto malo slinavi i poslije ništa.
Dr je računao da se vidimo oko 14/07, a ja nikako da dobijem...šta ću sad? Godinu i pol pratim mjesečn. i sve je bilo pet, a sada zakazala. Da li se to još kome desilo?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

*nina* probaj si popiti andol 100...barem je meni pomagalo...zna pokrenuti cirkulaciju....

----------


## nina70

Znači li to da ovaj mjesec ništa od mog protokola.....? Šta sam takva pegula??? Da li je moguće da je to od stresa???

----------


## nina70

> *nina* probaj si popiti andol 100...barem je meni pomagalo...zna pokrenuti cirkulaciju....


Jesam, i desila se mala flekica i tako svako jutro...  :Sad:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

popij svakako 2-3 dana još po jedan dneveno...nema ti od čega biti nego od stresa....a koji protokol imaš(dugi ili kratki)...sorry ako si već napisala  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

U iščekivanju drugoga IVF-a, ali ovaj put u prirodnom ciklusu jasno mi je da nam se dani opet nisu dobro poklopili. M je kasnila i sve mi zakomplicirala. Naime, sutra 9dc, a to znači da će punkcija najranije biti u ponedjeljak pa transfer u petak što je, kad je posrijedi punkcija ipak kasno, a transfer pak onda prerano... 
Kad bi barem radili vikendom, sve bi se lijepo posložilo...

Ima li itko iskustva sa zahvatima (jednim i/ili drugom) na SD preko vikenda?
Isti sam peh imala dvaput s AIH i naravno - ništa.

Znam da je optimizam pola puta do uspjeha, ali nakon ovakvih skraćenih potencijalnih dana, a ciklus ne pita kad i kako, bojim se da su nam šanse sve manje i manje. Imate li, kao i uvijek i na tome sam vam svima zahvalna, ikakav savjet? Je li moguće ipak napraviti punkciju, odnosno transfer preko vikenda? 

Hvala vam na svakoj podršci u ovoj očajnoj dilemi...

----------


## inana

koliko ja znam, subota- da, kad sam ja bila na uzv, a bila je velika subota, 2 cure su čekale punkciju... pa sad, ako rade punkcije, radit će i transfere... ali najbolje da gore pitaš...svi pitanja čuvamo za doma, a oni budu sve odgovorili jer prepoznaju naš strah... i mislim da će te razgovor s njima smiriti... ja neke stvari u 1. nisam rekla, a čega sam se bojala, i sad kad sam u 2. rekla, znači za punkciju, pomaknuo mi datum jer se složio... ma super su oni,l a mi u žurbi kao i oni, pa sam uletimo i izletimo, a npr. meni 1. je sasvim svejedno jel žena prije unutra 3 minute ili 9 min, samo kad si već tam- pitaj sve.

----------


## katka22

Pozdrav curke...
Evo, stigli su nam lijekovi, i sestra nam je rekla da dođemo u petak po njih s uputnicom za pregled. Nije me doduše pitala ni koji mi je dan ciklusa ni slično, pa pretpostavljam da me doktor neće ni gledati, ili? Inače, postupak bi trebao biti tek tamo u 9.mj. Zanima me kolika je gužva na SD i kad je najbolje vrijeme za doći ujutro?

----------


## katka22

Najvažnije sam zaboravila pitati...je li moguće da netko drugi preuzme lijekove? Npr. moj brat koji živi u Zg, da ja ne putujem iz Dalmacije, kad ionako u postupak idem tek najesen???

----------


## *mare*

Katka, po lijekove moraš baš osobno doći.. Ne znam jedino ako se možeš dogovoriti sa sestrom telefonom, ali koliko znam nisu davali da netko drugi preuzme  :Sad: 

ti si ono negdje oko 150 brojček?

----------


## corinaII

Hej Katka draga, koliko ja znam ljekove možeš preuzeti jedino ti i nitko drugi.

----------


## corinaII

Drago mi je što su ti ljekovi napokon stigli i što najesen krečeš u akciju.

----------


## Kadauna

> Najvažnije sam zaboravila pitati...je li moguće da netko drugi preuzme lijekove? Npr. moj brat koji živi u Zg, da ja ne putujem iz Dalmacije, kad ionako u postupak idem tek najesen???


Hello Katka, ja bih se pokušala sa sestrama dogovoriti, pa makar bratu poslala punomoć temeljem koje sestre njemu mogu umjesto tebi predati lijekove.

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi! 
Već dvije godine neplodnim parovima u Hrvatskoj onemogućeno je optimalno liječenje, liječenje po svjetskim standardima. Iako smo se nadali da će do sada glas razuma prevladati - očito razuma, volje i hrabrosti nema dovoljno. 

Ovim putem vas sve pozivam da, kao mali znak borbe protiv nepravde, promijenite svoj avatar. To je tek mali korak, vrlo jednostavan, ali pokazuje da nam je stalo, da smo tu, svjesni, da se borimo.
Avatare možete preuzeti u sljedećim albumima:
https://picasaweb.google.com/110592598235041917098/103201102?authkey=Gv1sRgCMCxns7SsJewqwE&feat=direc  tlink
http://public.fotki.com/jezic/avatar/
Hvala vam puno!
Molim vas promijenite avatare i na ostalim forumima, društvenim mrežama, pozovite prijatelje da učine isto....
I mali korak je korak naprijed...

----------


## nina977

Cure,da li je neka od vas imala situaciju sa sporo rastućim folikulima u prirodnom ciklusu?Meni je danas 20.dan ciklusa a folikuli tek 11 mm,imam nešto duže cikluse ali mislim da je ovo stvarno sporo i da ništa od punkcije.Ako je neka imala sličnu situaciju,please nek se javi kak je završilo!Thanks

----------


## kiara79

ja sam ti bila ta...22 dc se odustalo jer folikul nije maknuo sa 13 mm...to je bilo odmah iza stimuliranog u prosincu.i moji ciklusi su produženi,ali nažalost nemoj se previše nadati da će od ovog nešto biti..znam iz iskustva.

----------


## jo1974

sutra idem na svoju prvu folikulometriju pod upitnikom mi je stavio cetroide ,vidjet će dali če mi to dati ,ja sam uz ljekove dobila jednu injekciju cetroide e sad dali da ja to sutra ponesem ili ne,baš mi se i neda šetati ljekove po ovoj vrućini,šta vi iskusni mislite o tome,
ako je neka sutra ujutro gore neka se javi pozz

----------


## kiara79

jo,ne trebaš nositi cetrotide,ako će trebati,netko će ti dati doma..nema potrebe da to nosiš..
imala sam cetrotide u protokolu u oba stimulirana,no nikada ih nisam primila..
sretno sutra,javi kako je bilo!

----------


## *mare*

Cure kako je ovih dana gore? Nisam bila od kada je ljetno zatišje  :Cool: 
Trebam sutra samo na dogovor za ovaj ciklus, rečeno mi je da dođem 1.dc u 7.mj..
obzirom na manje gužve pametnije bi bilo doći ranije? Vjerujem da sada folikulometrije i transferi ne traju do pola 10?

I jel doktorica na go ili je i ona gore još?

----------


## MASLINA1973

> koliko ja znam, subota- da, kad sam ja bila na uzv, a bila je velika subota, 2 cure su čekale punkciju... pa sad, ako rade punkcije, radit će i transfere... ali najbolje da gore pitaš...svi pitanja čuvamo za doma, a oni budu sve odgovorili jer prepoznaju naš strah... i mislim da će te razgovor s njima smiriti... ja neke stvari u 1. nisam rekla, a čega sam se bojala, i sad kad sam u 2. rekla, znači za punkciju, pomaknuo mi datum jer se složio... ma super su oni,l a mi u žurbi kao i oni, pa sam uletimo i izletimo, a npr. meni 1. je sasvim svejedno jel žena prije unutra 3 minute ili 9 min, samo kad si već tam- pitaj sve.


Hvala ti. Istina, malo me čudi da su na Veliku subotu radili i punkciju jer sam ja upravo taj vikend propustila još jednu šansu za AIH. No, dobro. Vjerujem im i sigurna sam da rade sve najbolje. 
Endometrij tanak, 6 mm, 9 dc, folikul 11x13. Bacam se na ciklu pa ćemo vidjeti... 
Nadam se čudu. 
I vama svima želim isto :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Cure kako je ovih dana gore? Nisam bila od kada je ljetno zatišje 
> Trebam sutra samo na dogovor za ovaj ciklus, rečeno mi je da dođem 1.dc u 7.mj..
> obzirom na manje gužve pametnije bi bilo doći ranije? Vjerujem da sada folikulometrije i transferi ne traju do pola 10?
> 
> I jel doktorica na go ili je i ona gore još?


Nema gužve, a sve ostalo uobičajeno. Ako misliš na dr. T., nisam je vidjela. Dr.B i dr. I. rade.

----------


## Snekica

> Endometrij tanak, 6 mm, 9 dc, folikul 11x13. Bacam se na ciklu pa ćemo vidjeti... 
> Nadam se čudu. 
> I vama svima želim isto


 I ananas u punom profilu! I sok i voće! Sretno!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala ti, Snekice :Smile:

----------


## *mare*

Hvala na info Maslina  :Smile: 

e i dobro kaže Sneki - ja sam oduvijek imala problema sa endometrijem, pokušavala sve i svašta, od odvratnih čajeva, soka od cikle... i onda mi je frendica rekla za ananas. učinilo mi se smiješno, ali odlučih probati.. mogu samo reći da sam svaki put na folikulometriji u šoku kad dr kaže "endometrij je krasan"! od ananasa. pijem sok onaj 100% (min litru dnevno) i kad god mogu kupim svjež ananas, iako mi jezik vrišti i pati ne posustajem  :Laughing:

----------


## nina977

> ja sam ti bila ta...22 dc se odustalo jer folikul nije maknuo sa 13 mm...to je bilo odmah iza stimuliranog u prosincu.i moji ciklusi su produženi,ali nažalost nemoj se previše nadati da će od ovog nešto biti..znam iz iskustva.


Hvala ti kiara,i mislila sam si da ništa ovaj put.I meni je ovo ciklus iza stimuliranog,izgleda da se sve zbrčkalo.Niš,šta je tu je!

----------


## sany 7

Želim svima koji su u postupku pozotivne bete, a one koje idu poslije godišnjih vidimo se. A ja sutra lijepo idem na zasluženi GO i svima želim lijep odmoran Go. vidimo se (pišemo si ) za dva tjedna.
Pozdrav

----------


## jo1974

ja sam danas bila gore prije sam završila nego što sam ušla sve na hop cup i gotovo gore sam opet u nedelju,iznenadilo me je jer sam mislila da oni u nedelju nerade,rekao mi je da dođem oko devet,imamo folikućiče u rasponu od 7-11,nije mi dao cetroide nego i dalje nastavljam sa po dva gonala,ako sve bude ok ja računam na punkciju u četvrtak,kaže da je sve ok  i da se nemam šta brinuti ,ali u nedjelju ču ga više ispitati,s njime je danas bila jedan dr. neznam dali je ona dr.T ili neka druga ona mi je radila folikulometriju a bauman je samo nadgledao,meni je ovo prvi postupak na sv.duhu tako da tek upoznajem personal,pišemo se ,nadam se samo ljepim vjestima pozdrav

----------


## linalena

Ja evo pak dobila M, u subotu je bila zadnja pilula, u nedelju nastavljam s drugom kutijom, i negdje 28.7 na kontrolu i dogovor kakko bi narihtali punkciju 1.9
meni bi čak pasalo koji dan kasnije, jer se može kontracepcija produžiti?????

Svima puno puno sreće i strpljenja i mislim da imamo divan tim gore na SD jer eto ipak se radi preko ljeta

Tko je dr I    ?????

----------


## *mare*

> Ja evo pak dobila M, u subotu je bila zadnja pilula, u nedelju nastavljam s drugom kutijom, i negdje 28.7 na kontrolu i dogovor kakko bi narihtali punkciju 1.9
> meni bi čak pasalo koji dan kasnije, jer se može kontracepcija produžiti?????
> 
> Svima puno puno sreće i strpljenja i mislim da imamo divan tim gore na SD jer eto ipak se radi preko ljeta
> 
> Tko je dr I    ?????


vidjela si sigurno dr I gore, jako simpatična dr! zapravo I.E.I. (friško sam na rodi pa nisam ziher što se smije, a što ne smije, smijem li napisati ime doktorice?)  :Grin: 

a što se kontracepcije tiče, ona se može produžiti. popiješ 2 tablete više i pomaknuti ćeš ciklus. ako su sve tablete iste kroz ciklus, odn ako nisu one u 3 faze, onda mislim da to i nije neki problem ali aj za svaki slučaj pitaj dr  :Cool:

----------


## linalena

Hvala ti puno Mare, pitati ću pitati a mislim da će i sam tak nakaj predložiti kako bi mi punkcija bila početkom 9og. A u kojoj si ti fazi??

Pošalji mi pp (privatnu poruku)

----------


## MASLINA1973

10dc, endometrij 7mm, folikuli se malčice povećali, u nedjelju opet. Utapam se u ananasu i cikli pa ćemo vidjeti. 
Znate lli za ijedan primjer pozitivnoga ishoda unatoč tankom endometriju? I sve to u prirodnom ciklusu. 
PUnkcija će očito biti u ponedjeljak ili utorak pa valjda transfer u petak. 
Eh, da je još malo i optimizma... 
Ne znam što mi je ovaj put.

----------


## kiara79

maslina,bit će to dobar endić do transfera..
bez brige...samo lagano!!koliko folikula imaš i koje veličine?

----------


## MASLINA1973

:Smile:  Nadam se...
Dva su folikula, 13 i 11. 

Hvala ti. 
Pratim te i želim svu sreću u rujnu :Smile:

----------


## *mare*

Linalena na žalost ne mogu ti poslati pp jer sam još "zelena" tu na rodi pa nemam pravo na pp-ove, tek sam došla do stadija da mi odmah propuste post. :D
ja trenutno startam sa klomifenskim ivf-om. i ne znam što da očekujem od njega.. ali vidjeti ćemo uskoro. inače sam low responder, nizak amh, visok fsh plus asteno kod mm-a. 
dobra je vijest što nam se lista čekanja nevjerojatno pomakla, zante to?  :Smile:   :Smile: 

maslina, pa meni se taj tvoj endometrij ne čini baš loš! kada obično ovuliraš, odn koliko još dana imaš vremena? ja bi rekla da se on taman stigne lijepo zadebljati do transfera!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Po mojoj računici još 4 dana. Ne znam, dr. i nije baš bio oduševljen... A možda si je slagao dane u glavi zbog vikenda. No, vidim da se trude i rade punom parom, kao da ih ljeto i godišnji uopće ne zanimaju. 
Vidite da sam sva raspršena. Pogledavam forum, radim za posao, i nama se "opasno" primiče ljeto.
*mare* - nemam iskustva s klomifenskim ivf. Klomifen sam uzimala samo za AIH pa ne znam kakvi su ishodi s njim, ali ti želim da što prije zagrliš svoj smotuljak :Smile:

----------


## *mare*

Hvala ti Maslina!  :Smile: 
baš me zanima kako će se razvijati priča o tvom endometriju ali i dalje mislim da je to ok. Stigne se još zadebljati do punkcije, onda ionako startaš sa utićima i to će ga još dodatno "nahraniti" do et-a. Ne brini, biti će to u redu!  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala ti *mare*, godi mi tvoja podrška. Međutim, nakon prošloga IVF koji je bio školski, a rezultirao biokemijskom - samopouzdanje bi trebalo zbildati kao i endometrij. Ne smijem lamentirati, nije ništa crno, ali strah od repriza je prisutan. 
U nedjelju idem opet na folikulometriju pa ćemo valjda biti pametniji :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

> 10dc, endometrij 7mm, folikuli se malčice povećali, u nedjelju opet. Utapam se u ananasu i cikli pa ćemo vidjeti. 
> Znate lli za ijedan primjer pozitivnoga ishoda unatoč tankom endometriju? I sve to u prirodnom ciklusu. 
> PUnkcija će očito biti u ponedjeljak ili utorak pa valjda transfer u petak. 
> Eh, da je još malo i optimizma... 
> Ne znam što mi je ovaj put.




maslina jesi li i ti gore u nedelju na folikulometriji,mene je narućio da dođem oko devet ,već sam se zabrinula da sam krivo ćula i da mi nije slučajno rekao da dođem u subotu,sad mi je lakše kad vidim da si i ti gore ,super

----------


## *mare*

Draga, prošli ivf je upravo to - "prošli". Nemoj razbijati glavu s tim, svaki je priča za sebe. Valjda ih moramo proći toliko koliko ih prolazimo da bismo se mogle još više veseliti i više cijeniti onaj dobitni. Od srca ti želim da ti to bude baš ovaj! I držim fige za lijepe vijesti u nedjelju!  :Smile: 

A meni, molim vas, držite fige da procurim sutra kako bih stigla obaviti ovaj prije godišnjih  :Sad:

----------


## MASLINA1973

*mare", evo, držim fige da nam već danas javiš kako ti se ispunila želja. Neka samo tako i bude :Smile: 
jo1974 - da, očito je dr dežurna pa su nas naručili za nedjelju. I super jer inače bismo čekale do ponedjeljka, a svaki nam je dan bitan. Vidimo se gore :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

cure,pa nema veze jel tko od naših dr.dežuran da naručuju na folikulometriju...ako nema nikog od njih,radi neki drugi dr.pa se sa našim dr.konzultiraju telefonom..folikulometrije,punkcije i transferi su bez obzira na dan u tjednu i praznik...uvijek netko radi!

kaj se tiče liste lijekova,ja sam luda i baš nisam optimistična..zvala sam sredinom lipnja,rekli mi doći će oko 15.7.,zovem jučer,kažu za mjesec dana...hmmmm..no comment!!!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

kiara79, nije baš uvijek tako. Barem nije bilo u mom slučaju. Koliko je meni poznato, za danas nitko nije naručen, nego imamo sreću što je sutra dežurna jedna od dr. iz tima. 
Uostalom, neka oni samo nama budu živi, zdravi i veseli. I neka rade barem jedan dan za vikend jer od petka do ponedjeljka prođe cijela vječnost.

----------


## kiara79

> kiara79, nije baš uvijek tako. Barem nije bilo u mom slučaju. Koliko je meni poznato, za danas nitko nije naručen, nego imamo sreću što je sutra dežurna jedna od dr. iz tima. 
> Uostalom, neka oni samo nama budu živi, zdravi i veseli. I neka rade barem jedan dan za vikend jer od petka do ponedjeljka prođe cijela vječnost.


a gle,ne znam kak je onda  meni punkcija bila baš 1.11.imaš masu cura,koje folik.transfere i punkcije rade blagdanima i nedjeljama..meni je svaku put rađene folik.u nedjelju,tako je ispalo..kad su stimulirani u pitanju,jako paze nato...a kad je AIH ili prirodnjak...ahhh,to je tak!

----------


## nina977

Šta se tiće vikenda ,u nazad 2 mj. ne rade vikendom i praznikom,jedino ako je netko dežuran onda rade folikulometrije.

----------


## jo1974

ja sam danas bila gore i jako sam si tužna osječam se ko da sam dobila neg.betu,neznam kao da sam več ovaj postupak prekrižila,večeras si dajem ovitrele i u utorak je punkcija imamo brdo folikula ali samo 4 su odlićne pa da neriskiramo idemo ih vaditi inaće sam u ovom postupku primila samo gonale 19kom. i imala samo 2 folikulometrije ,što sam se malo i iznenadila,no coment 
inaće  danas mi 10 dc. folikuli su 18-23mm,a endometrij je 10mm.

----------


## nina977

jo1974,nemoj biti tužna ,teško da svi folikuli budu iste veličine,mislim da je ovo ok i da će na kraju ispast sve dobro!Ja sam u utorak isto na punkciji ali u prirodnom ciklusu,danas sam također bila gore.Držim fige da dobiješ puno lijepih stanica! :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

jo 1974,dobro ti nina kaže,folikuli ni ne mogu biti svi iste veličine...štoperica i punkcija se tempiraju prema vodećim folikulima..na 19 gonala i 10 dc..reakcija je ok..endo je isto ok..
nemoj brinuti biti će sve dobro..ne vidim zašto bi ovaj postupak prekrižila..
nažalost još uvijek je na snazi zakon o oplodnji 3 satnice..

u prošlom postupku na dan punkcije ja sam potpisala da ne želim zamrzavanje js...desilo se to da je štoperica tempirana prema folikulima na desnom jajniku,do kojeg aspiracijom nije moguće doći...dobila sam i opću anesteziju,no bez uspjeha..dakle jedna velika nula!!ni js za oplodnju,a ni za zamrznuti..na kraju punktirana 1 js sa lijevog jajnika koja je bila nezrela ina kojoj je rađen IVM...bez uspjeha..
to je samo jedan moj primjer,a imam ih još..
1.postupak 9 folikula niti jedna js...itd..
dakle ja bih bila jako sretna na 4 folikula 18-23 mm..meni bi to bio OGROMAN uspjeh..

ajde draga,glavu gore i odradi ovo do kraja...možda ćeš već za 9 mjeseci biti mama!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Ajmo malo optimizma :Smile:  Budući da me i samu zasipa pomanjkanje istoga, sad ste me potaknule da se trgnem i počnem tješiti i bodriti sve oko sebe pa i sebe. A kako je onima koje su daleko od mogućnosti da ovako ipak lagodno došeću do SD (ili bilo koje druge bolnice) i obave barem folikulometriju? 
Sigurna sam da dr. rade najbolje što znaju (znam, nitko u njih ne sumnja) i u utorak se vidimo spremne na novi podvig. Pa što bude, bude.

Naravno, ni meni nije svejedno. I već mi je tužno kad me one drage i ljubazne sestre na Hitnoj tješe i bodre, a ni sama nisam sigurna. No, nadajmo se, nadajmo. 
A od utorka neka bude tulum u labosu :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

al će biti živo u utorak u labosu ,ja sam se malo smirila i šta je tu je ,u 22 h sam se fiksnula i sad ole ,vidimo se u utorak javite se ,makar da malo poprićamo dok se odmaramo nakon punkcije  :Smile: ) sretno svima

----------


## MalaMa

> Linalena na žalost ne mogu ti poslati pp jer sam još "zelena" tu na rodi pa nemam pravo na pp-ove, tek sam došla do stadija da mi odmah propuste post. :D
> ja trenutno startam sa klomifenskim ivf-om. i ne znam što da očekujem od njega.. ali vidjeti ćemo uskoro. inače sam low responder, nizak amh, visok fsh plus asteno kod mm-a. 
> dobra je vijest što nam se lista čekanja nevjerojatno pomakla, zante to?  
> 
> maslina, pa meni se taj tvoj endometrij ne čini baš loš! kada obično ovuliraš, odn koliko još dana imaš vremena? ja bi rekla da se on taman stigne lijepo zadebljati do transfera!


drago mi je dok vas čitam da se gore nešto zbiva i događa iako je ljeto počelo. sretno svima u svim fazama. 
mare, šta to znači da se lista nevjerojatno pomakla? koji se brojček na redu?

----------


## MASLINA1973

> al će biti živo u utorak u labosu ,ja sam se malo smirila i šta je tu je ,u 22 h sam se fiksnula i sad ole ,vidimo se u utorak javite se ,makar da malo poprićamo dok se odmaramo nakon punkcije ) sretno svima


jo1974, zar se odmaramo nakon punkcije? 

Ja se već vidim kako jurim u mir doma svoga sad već svjesna da punkcija može boljeti. Prošli i prvi put sam otišla gotovo "pjesnički" iako se ne mogu požaliti da je bilo nepodnošljivo. Najvažnije mi je atmosfera, a dosad je to bilo uvijek na nivou i iznimno poticajno :Smile:  

Najvažnije je da sve dobro bude, da ništa ne pobjegne. 

Kako si ti danas?

----------


## nina977

Odmor vrijedi samo za one curke koje dobe opću anest. ili neki analgetik u venu,ostale odmah idu doma.Znači,vidimo se onda sutra gore,neka nam svima bude uspješno! :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

curke želim vam svu sreću sutra,da bude čim manje bolno i lijepog tuluma u labu!! :Kiss:

----------


## nina977

Joooj,ja imam feeling ko da je folikul otišao,nekak me bolucka trbuh.Ma,u biti kako bude,bude! :Unsure:

----------


## *mare*

cure držim fige svima sutra za bezbolne punkcije i kvalitetne js!! ma biti će, moraju! i da ste sve javile ogromne bete za 2 tjedna!!
MalaMa ne znam gdje smo sada trenutno sa brojevima, ali ja sam 253 i rekla mi sestra P da zovem iza 10.08.!!! ja očekivala da ništa prije 11.mj, samo sam kad sam bila gore išla pitati reda radi do kuda smo stigli kad ono - bingo!!

Sretno svima sutra gore!! i javite kako je bilo!  :Smile:

----------


## inana

meni to isto bilo čudno, ja bila prije dva- tri tjedna da se dogovorimo za prirodni, a dr. B. mi rekao da me neće sada gnjaviti, kad sam 240 i nekaj, pa da zovem oko 15.8., do tada da ponovim hepatitis i tsh, i da to imam spremno, da neće obečavati da krenemo sa 8., da je lako moguće, ali da računam da je 9. mj. sigurno... ja se 8. ne nadam, ali 9. sanjam...taman... B-)

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala svima na lijepim željama.

Ne smije nam ništa pobjeći. Ja idem "tek" drugi put i niti ne razmišljam o svemu što se može ispriječiti na ovom putu. I mene je danas jako bolio trbuh, ali se mislim da je valjda barem jedan folikul ostao. 

Vidimo se ujutro, a onda tulum. Nijednom do sad (ni nakon AIH, ni nakon IVF) nisam čekala betu 14 dana, već sam ja 9. otišla, ali bila je malušna. Rekoše - biokemijska.

----------


## MalaMa

curke,
to me brzo pomicanje liste iznenađuje, ali sve to gledam s oprezom, da se ne ponadam previše. ja sam broj 290 pa mi je rekla sestra da zovem iza 15.8. ja sam to shvatila kao da zovem reda radi, ali mislim da ni oni ne mogu znati koliko brzo će se lista pomicati, hoće li netko odustajati itd. pa je bolje zvati ranije.

mare, ja sam se isto pripremila da će to biti 12. ili 1. mjesec, ali ovako bi moglo biti i u 10.

maslina, nadam se da ćeš nam se vratiti danas na forum s lijepim vijestima!  :Yes:

----------


## linalena

Sretno na današnjim punkcijama  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke držim palčeve za bezbolne punkcije, te naravno pokažite se kao prave koke  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

Cure, čekamo izvještaj  :Heart: .....ja sam sutra gore i za hrabrost bi mi dobro došle vaše vesele vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Evo,ja došla sa punkcije,prošlo je super,jedan folikul i jedna stanica,prirodni ciklus a paralelno će odmrznut pohranjene stanice.Bilo nas je dans puno ,ne znam kako su druge curke prošle jer sam bila prva na redu.Sada držimo fige za tulum u labu .Pusa svima!

----------


## linalena

Nina koliko imaš zamrznutih????

----------


## jo1974

kod mene kako sam i pretpostavila svi su folikuli popucali,nema ništa ,u 9 mjesecu u prirodnjak pozz a ostalima sretno

----------


## nina977

> Nina koliko imaš zamrznutih????


Imam dvije zamrznute!

----------


## nina977

Jo1974,stvarno mi je žao šta je tako ispalo!Lijepo se odmori i na jesen u nove pobjede!Pusa

----------


## nina977

Maslina,gdje si?

----------


## MASLINA1973

Jo1974, žao mi je... Sretno u rujnu :Smile:  I neka to bude dobitni :Smile: 

Nina977, evo me. Kod mene također jedna stanica. Ujutro zovem i kako nemam zamrznutih, sve nade polažem u tu jednu. Valjda je tulum počeo. 
Također je prošlo bezbolno, brže nego što sam mislila. Sada osjećam nekakve kontrakcije, ali ništa neizdržljivo. 

Zapravo sam fokusirana na sutrašnje jutro i informaciju hoće li se oploditi.
Je li miruješ do petka ili ne? Ja radim, ali sjedim iako bi valjda bilo bolje malo mirovati ležećki. 
Sretno nam i sutra  i u petak :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Super,neka bude jedna ali vrijedna.Ja također polažem nadu u tu jednu jer sam krio imala već nekoliko puta al nisu preživile odmrzavanje. Ovaj put nisam na bolovanju,samo sam danas ostala,ne znam dal mi je pametno pošto sam na poslu stalno na nogama ali malo mi je bad otić jer nekog od kolega bi zeznula za godišnji.Nema veze ovaj puta ću tako pa šta bude.Držim fige da sutra budu dobre vijesti i da se u petak vidimo na trensferu. :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

jo1974, baš mi je žao  :Sad: 

nina977 i maslina sretno!

----------


## kiara79

> jo1974, baš mi je žao 
> 
> nina977 i maslina sretno!


X

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> jo1974, baš mi je žao 
> 
> nina977 i maslina sretno!


*x*

----------


## nina977

Cureee,ne mogu vjerovat ,imamo dva zametka za transfer,jedna od zsmrznutih je preživila i oplodila se.Baš sam happy! :Very Happy: 
 Iva Mia bila bi najsretnija na svijetu da mi se dogodi tvoj scenarij!

----------


## MalaMa

ma bravo, bravo!!!

----------


## kiara79

nina 977...bravo curo!!!

maslina...čekamo tvoj izvještaj!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Nina977, savršeno!!! Čestitam i nek se ponovi scenarij Ive Mie :Smile: 

I moja se oplodila, u petak transfer!!!

Hvala vam svima, drage cure, na tako lijepim željama :Smile:  Kao da vaša dobrota potiče pozitivan tok... Hvala vam, jako sam ganuta.

Nina977, vidimo se u petak oko 10 :Smile: 
Cure, javljamo vam se i hvala još jedanput :Smile:

----------


## nina70

> kod mene kako sam i pretpostavila svi su folikuli popucali,nema ništa ,u 9 mjesecu u prirodnjak pozz a ostalima sretno


Baš mi je žao! Da li je to loš tajming ili ...?

----------


## nina70

> Cureee,ne mogu vjerovat ,imamo dva zametka za transfer,jedna od zsmrznutih je preživila i oplodila se.Baš sam happy!
>  Iva Mia bila bi najsretnija na svijetu da mi se dogodi tvoj scenarij!


Bravo curo  :Smile:  Držimo palčeve do kraja!!!

----------


## nina70

> Nina977, savršeno!!! Čestitam i nek se ponovi scenarij Ive Mie
> 
> I moja se oplodila, u petak transfer!!!
> 
> Hvala vam svima, drage cure, na tako lijepim željama Kao da vaša dobrota potiče pozitivan tok... Hvala vam, jako sam ganuta.
> 
> Nina977, vidimo se u petak oko 10
> Cure, javljamo vam se i hvala još jedanput


Bravo Maslina  :Smile:  Držim palčeve, ja ću u petak na punkuciju, a samo jedan folikul izdržao.

----------


## nina977

Maslina,tooo!Vidimo se u petak na transferu,držimo palčeve da se naše stanice lijepo podijele do petka!

----------


## nina70

Ja sam jučer ujutro bocnula zadnji menopur, jutros bila na folikulometriji, večeras u 22 štoperica, a u petak punkcija samo jednog folikulića.... Sad mi je palo na pamet jedno pitanje...uzima li se na dan štoperice menopur? Danas sam pripremila sva moguća pitanja, ali oni su me tako brzo "izbacili" da sam se opet sva smotala.

----------


## nina70

Paničarka je našla odgovor - danas samo štoperica :D Ali imam ja još pitanja: d
- da li ću nakon punkcije biti u stanju vozit do Rijeke  jer mm ne vozi? 
- napisali su mi da uzmem voltaren i još nešto - to se vjerovatno uzima neposredno prije punkcije?
- moram li biti natašte? Voda?

----------


## MalaMa

nina70 sretno u petak!

----------


## bugaboo

> Paničarka je našla odgovor - danas samo štoperica :D Ali imam ja još pitanja: d
> - da li ću nakon punkcije biti u stanju vozit do Rijeke jer mm ne vozi? 
> - napisali su mi da uzmem voltaren i još nešto - to se vjerovatno uzima neposredno prije punkcije?
> - moram li biti natašte? Voda?


Ako nemas puno folikula moguce je da ces biti u stanju voziti do Rijeke, ali to ti nitko ne moze sa sigurnoscu reci, sve zavisi koliko ce te boliti jajnici nakon punkcije.
Voltaren i vjerojatno normabel si uzmi pola sata prije punkcije da ti taman pocne djelovati, kad dodjes u ambulantu pitaj sestru kad ce poceti punkcije da znas na vrijeme popiti.
S obzirom da neces dobiti anesteziju ne moras biti skroz nataste, ali je bar meni bilo ok da nista ne jedem prije, vodu sam normalno pila.

Sretno!

----------


## linalena

nina977   :Very Happy:  bravo za razvoj situacije, odmaraj do petka da se tijelo fino pripremi za bebače

MASLINA1973  :Very Happy:   isto tako, bravo i za ljeto za pamćenje

@ nina70
- da li ću nakon punkcije biti u stanju vozit do Rijeke  jer mm ne vozi?  Sve ovisi zapravo o rezultatima punkicje, koliko imaš folikula??? Ako moraš voziti, moraš, al probajte osmisliti neku alternativu pogotovo ako se radi o težoj punkciji
- napisali su mi da uzmem voltaren i još nešto - to se vjerovatno uzima neposredno prije punkcije? Takvim lijekovima treba jedno pol sata da počnu djelovati, pa si pripremi i poi malo ranije nego dođe red na tebe
- moram li biti natašte? Voda? Uff bogme se ne sjećam, znam da sam pila vode. Ako ćeš imati puno anesteziju onda mislim da ne smiješ jesti

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Cureee,ne mogu vjerovat ,imamo dva zametka za transfer,jedna od zsmrznutih je preživila i oplodila se.Baš sam happy!
> Iva Mia bila bi najsretnija na svijetu da mi se dogodi tvoj scenarij!




Ajmeeeeee...bravo za mrvice.....držim palčeve...

Curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vidim da ste bile hrabre....zaslužile ste imati slatke mučnine ovo ljeto  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Ajmeeeeee...bravo za mrvice.....držim palčeve...
> 
> Curke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vidim da ste bile hrabre....zaslužile ste imati slatke mučnine ovo ljeto


IvaMia, obuzme me radost pri pomisli na mogućnost da imamo slatke mučnine ovo ljeto. Makar se nijednom ne okupala, samo da uspije :Smile:  Sretno, sretno i tebi :Smile: 

nina70, ja sam popila čak 2 voltarena tako da nisam ništa osjetila. Naprotiv, sve je išlo brže nego što sam mislila da će biti. O vodi nisam ni razmišljala... Sretno :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Maslina,tooo!Vidimo se u petak na transferu,držimo palčeve da se naše stanice lijepo podijele do petka!


Nadajmo se, nadajmo. Radim i dalje pa nekako brže prođe vrijeme, a pri pomisli na tulum u labosu, odmah mi osmijeh izroni :Smile: 

A onda čekamo betu. No, step by step :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke mozak na pašu....samo kad se sjetim sebe sad nakon ovog postupka (dobitnoga) čekajući betu i misleći kako ja idem još jedan postupak samo odraditi...igrala sam košarku...sve dok nije došao MM i rekao mi da se malo smirim, a pitanje moje je bilo a zašto....uopće nisam bila u postupku...bila sam u nekim drugim planovima kad ono +....prema tome curke sve je u normalnim granicama dopušteno...niste bolesne...možete samo biti trudne  :Smile: 

Svakako sretno  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Imaš pravo Iva Mia 2009. Uostalom, ja nisam niti u stimuliranom, nisam napuhana, nisam umorna i ne spava mi se. Pokušavam odraditi što više mogu do petka, a onda za vikend laganini i u srijedu odlazak na more. 
Kamo sreće da to bude jedan slani plus :Smile: 

Kako si se ponašala nakon transfera? Moram pitati dr. B. što podrazumijeva pod mirovanjem jer je meni mirovanje čim ne jurcam s jednoga kraja grada na drugi, ali i po doma ima toliko stvari koje isključuju mirovanje.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

ja sam ti probala sve kombinacije...i lagano kretanje...i ležanje 24 h osim tuširanja i dolaska na WC...i u zadnjem postupku sam sama sebi rekla ma baš me briga...živjela sam 100 na/h...nisam uopće razmišljala o svom ET-u....bilo mi je ono u glavi ako će se zaljepiti zaljepiti će se....sve sam poslove radila osim što nisma ništa teško dizala...mislim na kućanske...a na poslu sam u sjedećem mjestu...al i tamo nisam mirovala....dosta sam šetala....sve ti je draga moja tako individualno...ne moraš se držati ničije riječi niti uputa o ponašanju...radi ono što ti odgovara...prema tome nas dvoje držimo palčeve  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

MalaMa, Bugaboo, Linalena: 
hvala na odgovorima i savjetima. Radim 100/sat (u turizmu) i nemam vremena za sebe pa mi je lakše kad napišem što me muči - na taj način mi bolje sve "sjedne" a i nestane čvor u želucu.

Da li je loš znak što osjećam desni jajnik? Počeo me boluckati dan-dva prije stimulacije i još osjećam neku nelagodu, a baš u tom jajniku je folikul  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nina70

> nina70, ja sam popila čak 2 voltarena tako da nisam ništa osjetila. Naprotiv, sve je išlo brže nego što sam mislila da će biti. O vodi nisam ni razmišljala... Sretno


Znači 2 voltarena ili 1 voltaren i 1 normabel? Dakle, ne mora biti bolno?

----------


## nina977

Cure,ne znam kakav je stav o plivanju nakon transfera?Baš ću pitat dr.B u petak!

----------


## kiara79

nina70,popij si 1tbl.Voltarena+1 tbl.Normabela 5 mg i sve će biti ok...Voltaren će biti protiv bolova,a Normabel protiv kontrakcija/grčenja maternice...
kod prve punkcije mislila sam umrijet od straha,kad nakon punkcije 9 folikula boli nikakve nisam osjetila...ja koja padam u nesvjest od običnog vađenja krvi(još sam i zdravstveni djelatnik)...Ništa nisam popila osim Normabela 5mg,i baš ništa nisam osjetila..jako brzo gotovo.
kod 2.punkcije dobila sam opću anesteziju,trebalo bi nakon toga odležati 2 sata kod njih...bila sam toliko izrevoltirana kaj nema js,da sam se digla nakon 40 min.obukla se i otišla..sestra P.me ganjala po hodniku...otišla sa MM na kavu preko puta i odvezla se doma u VŽ...SAMA..MM ostao raditi..
proplakala sam cijelu dionicu auto-ceste!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

nina70, dobro ti kaže kiara79. Popij obje tablete.

Nina977, i meni je to važno. OK, ništa se neće dogoditi ako ne zaplivam, ali voljela bih znati. 
A zanima me što je još na popisu radnji koje se ne preporučuju. Cure, tko ima volje, molim za savjete - nepoželjno usisavanje, prostiranje robe... A što je sa saginjanjem, uzimanjem odjeće s vješalice ako su vješalice povišene? Možda vam zvuči čudno, ali mirovanje je vrlo upitan pojam. Hvala :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

baš tako Maslina,mirovanje je relativan pojam i ne podrazumijeva strogo mirovanje 24 h..
NE-usisavati,nositi i dizati teže stvari,kopati i plijeviti po vrtu i sl.stvari...nitko ne kaže da je prostiranje veša nepoželjno..mužić neka ga odnese na mjesto gdje trebaš i ti ga prostreš...
cure,slušajte svoje tijelo...i sve ćete znati..

nažalost ni jedna od nas ne može odlučivati o tome da li će mrvica ostati ili ne...to je ionako viša sila...ležale mi ili hopsale okolo,biti će što mora biti!!

e da,što se tiče kupanja...ne postoji razlog zašto se ne bi smjelo kupati i plivati...samo uživajte!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke ja sam sve to ovaj put radila usisavala, prostirala rublje, brisala podove, prala prozore, farbala orgadu...i još puno toga...mislim da nema pravila....ja sam to činila jer sam mislila da sam u postupku s zamrznutim mrvicama i mislila si pa sve su male šanse da ostanem trudna....e da još bolje ja sam planirala u 9.mj odlazak u Prag (Pronatal) u novi postupak.....dok sam bila u ovom postupku sve sam izdogovarala za tamo...samo što nisam terapiju naručila i hotel rezervirala...hoću vam reći mozak mi je svuda bio fokusiran osim na trbuhu....i mislim da mi je glava odigrala veeeliku ulogu...

E sad da vam kažem konkretno što se tiče kupanja...pitala sam dr.B...odgovor je bilo lila....kupanje; ako baš moraš...i to isključivo kada je more doista toplo...i odmah presvlačenje...nije se za zezati...preživjet ćemo jedno ljeto bez brčkanja....a nagodinu ćemo ipak ćamiti većinu vremena u ladovini...

al svako pitajte još jednom i pišite o tome  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

meni prošle godine dr.rekla da ne vidi razlog zašto se ne bi mogo kupati i plivati..pa sad...očito ni oni nisu na čisto!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala, cure :Smile:  
Ma ne moram se kupati. Uostalom, idem ipak malo dulje na more pa ako m dođe prije bete, onda ću se kupati pa i hladnom moru ako treba. U lipnju sam se uspjela oporaviti od svibanjskoga šoka upravo zahvaljujući friškom moru nakon bure. To je bila moja najbolja terapija. 
Svakako ću ga pitati ujutro, spremam se ispisati post it koji ću zalijepiti na svoje papire pa nek čitaju i odgovaraju dok dr.B. radi svoj posao :Smile:  
Ništa, neću nanašati kofere, frižidere, nek se mm malo više potrudi.

IvaMia, ja sam se isto tako ponašala prije 10 godina - normalno radila, još se drndala u vlaku i sve pet. Očito nema pravila. 
Mislite li da je realno u ponedjeljak otići na posao (sjedeći posao, malo hodanja, ali i to mogu svesti na minimum)?

----------


## kiara79

odgovor na zadnje pitanje-da,ako ćeš se dobro osjećati i ne radiš fizički teško..

----------


## MASLINA1973

I ne nositi težak laptop, zar ne? Mislim da ću sve prebaciti na usb pa si tako olakšati. 
Negdje sam pročitala da treba izbjegavati ležanje na boku i trbuhu. Je li to istina? 

Nekako se najradije pridržavam iskustava IveMarije - što Bog da, bit će tako.

----------


## nina70

> nina70,popij si 1tbl.Voltarena+1 tbl.Normabela 5 mg i sve će biti ok...Voltaren će biti protiv bolova,a Normabel protiv kontrakcija/grčenja maternice...
> kod prve punkcije mislila sam umrijet od straha,kad nakon punkcije 9 folikula boli nikakve nisam osjetila...ja koja padam u nesvjest od običnog vađenja krvi(još sam i zdravstveni djelatnik)...Ništa nisam popila osim Normabela 5mg,i baš ništa nisam osjetila..jako brzo gotovo.
> kod 2.punkcije dobila sam opću anesteziju,trebalo bi nakon toga odležati 2 sata kod njih...bila sam toliko izrevoltirana kaj nema js,da sam se digla nakon 40 min.obukla se i otišla..sestra P.me ganjala po hodniku...otišla sa MM na kavu preko puta i odvezla se doma u VŽ...SAMA..MM ostao raditi..
> proplakala sam cijelu dionicu auto-ceste!!


Hvala puno! Mogu misliti kakav je to osječaj - ali sutra ću doznati! Od jednog jadnog folikula baš ne očekujem nešto...osim iskustva  :Sad:

----------


## nina70

Hvala cure. Još nešto me muči. Dan-dva prije i svih 5 dana uzimanja menopura osječam tupu bol u desnom jajniku (onom s folikulom) a danas, dan nakon štoperice me niš ne boli. To je dobar ili loš znak?

----------


## MASLINA1973

nina70, nemam baš iskustva s takvom boli i nije neka utjeha rečenica - vidjet ćeš sutra :Smile:  

Vjerojatno je bol bila posljedica rasta folikula što bi značilo da je štoperica ipak djelovala. Sretno ti sutra :Smile:

----------


## sweety

Curke, pitanjce.

Da li je ijedna uspjela "dogovorit" postupak sa samofinanciranjem ljekova, u vremenu dok se čeka red na listu?
Ono tipa, da sami kupite Merional, i sl?

Mislim, da li su oni tamo "skloni" takvim kombinacijama ili su ipak "striktni" u svojim protokolima?

----------


## bugaboo

Meni je dr. T prosle godine u 2. mj. rekla da si sama kupim gonal da ne trosim postupak preko HZZO. Bila sam na klomifenima jer sam trebala ici na AIH, ali zbog puno folikula me prebacila na IVF i dodala 3x1 gonal prije punkcije koje sam sama financirala+stopericu.

----------


## nina977

Evo curke,ja stigla sa transfera imamo 4-st. i 6- st. zametak,mislim da nije nešto za treći dan al ne mora značiti. Sama sebi sam rekla da ću ovaj put probat da se ne opterećujem razmišljanjima zašto nisu 8-st itd. Baš zbog toga  neću na bolovanje,mislim ako ću radit da ću manje gruntat o svemu,a slijedeći petak odoh na more.
Nina70-kako je prošlo?

Maslina?

----------


## kiara79

nina977...pazii mazi svoje mrve!!!nestrpljivo čekamo betu...

nina70 kako je prošlo??

sweety,naravno da možeš dogovoriti postupak dok čekate stimulirani...možeš vrtiti prirodnjake,klomifeni+gonal ili menopur,femara...stvarno su otvoreni za sve opcije..ja sam sad u 7.-om imala dogovoreni klomifenski sa par gonala,ali niš od toga..čekam jesen!!
prezasićena sam,treba mi duži odmor..a i nekako sam oguglala pa mi se i ne da previše...moram se malo zbrojiti.
sretno svima!!! :Kiss:

----------


## sweety

:Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 


Hvala curke, uljepšale ste mi dan! Pusa

----------


## MASLINA1973

Evo i mene - transfer jednog 6-staničnoga. Dr. je bio zadovoljan i prilično optimističan. Eh, sad, vidjet ćemo... Možda ovaj put budemo imali više sreće nego prošli put kad su bila dva 8-stanična. Uglavnom, nema plivanja (i neka nema, samo neka bude bebač), odmaranje danas strogo, sutra malčice manje, a u srijedu može i šoping. 
Atmosfera odlična kao i uvijek dosad pa sam posve opuštena došla doma :Smile: 
Sretno svim curama koje love predgodišnje termine :Smile: 

Nina977, i mi ćemo u srijedu na more i tamo iščekivati betu.

----------


## sweety

Još jedno pitanjce, da li dr.T radi u drugoj polovici osmog mj?




*Maslina*, sretno  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke ...za vaše četvorke i šestice; te nestrpljivo čekamo veeeelike bete poskočit ćemo nas dvoje  :Preskace uze:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Curke ...za vaše četvorke i šestice; te nestrpljivo čekamo veeeelike bete poskočit ćemo nas dvoje


Hvala, IvaMia2009!

Hvala vam, cure svima. Tako ste drage. 

Ne znam radi li dr. T. u drugoj polovici kolovoza.

----------


## nina977

MASLINA,slala sam ti sinoć i jutros pp ali ne prolazi.Daj vidi da ti nije pun inbox.

----------


## MalaMa

cure,
ja odoh na more malo se brčkati. mislim na vas. nadam se da ću kad se vratim čuti samo lijepe vijesti o duplajučim betama i slatkim trudničkim mukama.  :Klap: 
čekalice- želim nam svima da nam se lista što brže pomiče i da nas u 8 mjesecu iznenadi  :Smile: 
uživajte sve koje idete na moreko!
pozdrav!  :Bye:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> MASLINA,slala sam ti sinoć i jutros pp ali ne prolazi.Daj vidi da ti nije pun inbox.


Pokušaj sada :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Maslina, sretno! Pratim te!!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Maslina, sretno! Pratim te!!!


Hvala ti, Snekice :Smile:  
Ovaj 1dnt ću pamtiti jer me takva bol rastura da je to jedva podnošljivo. A ipak, sve za smotuljak :Smile:  Hvala ti.

----------


## nina70

Cure, jučer sam na punkciji stigla pol sata ranije i odmah me primili pa voltaren nije stigao ni djelovati. U svakom slučaju nije jako boljelo jer je bilo samo 2 oocita. Na folikulikulom. mi rekli da imam samo 1 folikul na desnom j., a jučer punktirali 2 na lijevom?! Niš ne kužim (ili sam tupi-glupi?!). Bol (osrednja) trajala 20-ak sekundi, 100 x gore mi je bilo na HSG-u. U ponedjeljak u 9 moram zvati, ali ne nadam se previše tj. pokušavam ne misliti na to. Punkciju mi je radila doktorica, a dr B nisam ni vidjela - tko radi transfere?

Maslina, nek ti je sretno!!! Držim palčeve!

----------


## kiara79

super za 2 oocite i da je punkcija dobro prošla..bez brige bit će tuluma..
da,da i meni je HSG bio koma..mislila sam krepat na onom stolu...
inače kažu da dr.-ica na punkciji+ dr.na transferu dobitna kombinacija...tak da ti od srca želim uspijeh!!
nema određeno tko radi transfer..tko je tamo,taj odradi..nekad čak i dr.sa odjela..

----------


## nina70

Kiara, što misliš da i sa 2 oocita ima šanse? Meni se to učinilo kao mizerna brojčica. U svakom slučaju hvala na podršci  :Smile:  Srećom da sve ove dane radim (i danas) pa ne mislim previše na sutrašnji dan. Ti se fino odmori do 9.mj. jer kad je u glavi nirvana onda sve ide ko podmazano. Vidiš meni je od panike i stresa izostala mjesečnica i zamalo sam i ja trebala čekat 9.mj. Moj je najveći problem nestrpljivost i onda kad vidim koliko ste sve vi uporne i strpljive...posramim se  :Sad:

----------


## MASLINA1973

nina70, nije to malo i neka budu dobitni. Razmišljaj ovako, nek se obje oplode i prime - to su blizanci :Smile:  

Samo se ti zaokupiraj drugim poslom pa će ti brže proći vrijeme.
Sretno sutra i javi nam.

----------


## nina977

nina70,držim fige da sutra budu dobre vijesti,a bit će sigurno :Smile: 

kiara79, stvarno ima nešto u toj kombinaciji dr.T punk,dr.B.transfer,mojoj frendici je bilo tako i bogme ostala trudna.Vidiš,vidiš!

----------


## nina70

Curice, hvala vam. Javit ću se sutra iza 9.

----------


## nina70

Onda i ja hoću dr. B na transferu  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara, što misliš da i sa 2 oocita ima šanse? Meni se to učinilo kao mizerna brojčica. U svakom slučaju hvala na podršci  Srećom da sve ove dane radim (i danas) pa ne mislim previše na sutrašnji dan. Ti se fino odmori do 9.mj. jer kad je u glavi nirvana onda sve ide ko podmazano. Vidiš meni je od panike i stresa izostala mjesečnica i zamalo sam i ja trebala čekat 9.mj. Moj je najveći problem nestrpljivost i onda kad vidim koliko ste sve vi uporne i strpljive...posramim se


2 js.pa mizerna brojčica :Shock: ...pa ja bih im prala noge do penzije da mi ispunktiraju 2 js...
 :Grin: draga moja dovoljna je i jedna..nemoj biti razočarana,samo misli pozitivno kak su se obje lijepo oplodile i čekaju da dođeš po njih!!
meni je obje punkcije radila dr.T.i mogu reći da je žena ODLIČNA za punkcije!!do transfera nikad nisam ni došla!!
cure drage..svima koje čekate ET da vam čim prije prođe vrijeme u iščekivanju i da uskoro mazite svoje trbuščiće!! :Heart:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Nina70, sretno sutra! Javi nam se. 

Sigurno sam već napisala, ali da te još malo umirim iako sumnjam da si budna (treba se naspavati) - meni je punktirana jedna i ta jedna se oplodila. Sad je mazim i pazim i nadam se, nadam...

Slažem se s Kiarom79, svaka je vrijedna. Pogotovo kad je dobitna!

----------


## nina70

Dobro jutro cure, upravo zvala i rekli mi sutra u 9h ET...oba su se oplodila  :Smile:  (drhte mi ruke pa jedva pišem).

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Dobro jutro cure, upravo zvala i rekli mi sutra u 9h ET...oba su se oplodila  (drhte mi ruke pa jedva pišem).


*Ninaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*.....bravooooooo za mrve....oooooo jakooo dobrooo znam taj osjećaj  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Dobro jutro cure, upravo zvala i rekli mi sutra u 9h ET...oba su se oplodila  (drhte mi ruke pa jedva pišem).



Nina, ETO VIDIŠ!!! 
Jesmo li ti govorile? Za oba zametka  :Preskace uze: !
Sretno sutra i javi nam :Smile: 

IvaMia, kako vi?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Evo Maslina maštam kako ću se pokrenuti do pekare po burek...malo da se omastimo nas dvoje/dvije...nisam ni dobila ništa kg s obzirom koliko jedem i ne bljuckam...samo 2 kg ...a danas nam punih 10 tj....idući tjedan idemo na pregled pa ako Bog da na more...

Joj curke kako sam sretna zbog vas...baš mi je drago...navijamo za veeelike bete...

----------


## nina977

nina 70,toooo! Neka se sutra lijepo smjeste kod mamice! :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Evo Maslina maštam kako ću se pokrenuti do pekare po burek...malo da se omastimo nas dvoje/dvije...nisam ni dobila ništa kg s obzirom koliko jedem i ne bljuckam...samo 2 kg ...a danas nam punih 10 tj....idući tjedan idemo na pregled pa ako Bog da na more...
> 
> Joj curke kako sam sretna zbog vas...baš mi je drago...navijamo za veeelike bete...


Jedan burek i za mene/nas :Smile:  
Samo ti jedi, neće kile naškoditi, a očito ti se i ne primaju :Smile:  Držim fige da odete na more pa da se malo prošećeš s trbuščićem.

Hvala za navijanje :Smile:  Kod nas mirno - nadam se da su subotnji bolovi bili simptomi implantacije iako na portalu mpo piše da za trodnevne zametke još treba pričekati. No, vidjet ćemo. Nadamo se, nadamo :Smile: 

I - dobar tek! :Smile:

----------


## nina70

Iva Mia, Maslina, Nina 977 hvala punoooo. Ne znam kad ću se vratit sutra iz Zg, ali javit ću kako je bilo.
I ja navijam za sve vas. Pusa.

----------


## kiara79

eto draga,sutra primaš male podstanare..nadam se na 9 mjeseci...sretno!!
 :Wink: maslina mislim da je malo rano za implantaciju..ali bit će!!

IvaMia :Heart:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Kiara, ma zapravo i ja tako mislim. A opet štreberski bih voljela znati što je to bilo. Naravno, nema odgovora do bete. 
Bit će, bit će, mora biti :Smile: 

Nina70, sretno!

Svima sretno, sretno!!!

----------


## linalena

Nine i Masline puno puno vibrica 

Ja u srijedu gore ujutro na folikulometriji, uff nisam bila dugo, skoro 2 mjeseca, :Laughing:

----------


## nina977

Linalena,jel ti to krećeš sa postupkom?Kaj oni ipak rade u osmom?

----------


## Palcicazg

pozdrav, evo malo sam se isključila od svega jer mi je trebao poduži odmor od svega, slabo sam pratila kaj se događa. sad malo vrtim postove i nikako da nađem kad su na SD na godišnjem, sve si mislim možda ako rade da odradim prirodni dok čekam lijekove 
dakle kakva je situacija sa lijekovima, na kojem su broju, kad su na GO?

----------


## linalena

ne znam točno kako rade u 8om
meni dr B rekao da dođem krajem 7og na UZV da vidimo situaciju
pa onda s mengom u 8om (koja bi mi trebala doći oko 15.8) od 7og dana na folikulometrije
no ja se nadam da će mi malo produljiti kontracepciju kako bi mi punkcija bila iza 1.9

----------


## Palcicazg

nekako mi je bilo čudno da rade u 8 mj. linalena sretno  :Smile: 
ma cure svima sretno

----------


## MASLINA1973

linalena, meni je rečeno da su poslije 5. na godišnjem.
Ipak, zvat ću ih i javiti. 
A i ti nama javi.

----------


## linalena

naravno da javim,, ali vama će samo trebati za trudničke UZVe :Very Happy:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> naravno da javim,, ali vama će samo trebati za trudničke UZVe


Nek se obistini :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

pa gdje ste sve??
nina70..kako je bilo na ransferu?

ja bila jučer gore,podigla svoje pikice i sad čekamo...dr.kaže nek samo navratim kad budem spremna!!
ne znam kad će to biti..malo mi propuh u glavi..

----------


## MalaMa

pozdrav s mora!

----------


## linalena

MalaMa hvala na slanim pozdravima, nadam se da se lijepo odmarate i skupljate energiju
mi krećemo sutra pa do 15og

Ja bila jutros gore, bile smo samo 3 žemske :Very Happy: 
Ja produljujem pilule do 15.8 i onda nakon M krećem s gonalima i rekli mi da folikulometrije rade od 22.8 i ak sam shvatila dobro labos od 1.9

Svima ljepo ljeto, i neka nas bar nekoja iznenadi s prirodnjakom

----------


## sweety

> MalaMa hvala na slanim pozdravima, nadam se da se lijepo odmarate i skupljate energiju
> mi krećemo sutra pa do 15og
> 
> Ja bila jutros gore, bile smo samo 3 žemske
> Ja produljujem pilule do 15.8 i onda nakon M krećem s gonalima i rekli mi da folikulometrije rade od* 22.8 i ak sam shvatila dobro labos od 1.9*
> 
> Svima ljepo ljeto, i neka nas bar nekoja iznenadi s prirodnjakom


Hvala za info  :Heart:

----------


## nina70

Evo i mene. Na transferu bilo 100 žena (nikad do sada nije bila takva gužva). Ipak sve je prošlo brzo  i bezbolno. Dr. B. bio na transferu, adr. T.na punkciji pa se nadam da je ona teorija koju ste prije spomenuli djelotvorna  :Smile:  Beta kroz 12 dana tj. 08/08. Jooooj, ne želim misliti na to!!! Pijem sokiće od ananasa, jedem ciklu, pijem Prenatal i ono što mi je dr. propisao....jel imate još kakav savjet???
I najvažnije: Dr. B je na godišnjem od 03-28.08. (prisluškivala sam :Smile: 
Kiara, šta sama možeš odlučit kad ćeš počet s terapijom?
Pozdrav svima  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Dr. B. bio na transferu, adr. T.na punkciji pa se nadam da je ona teorija koju ste prije spomenuli djelotvorna


Kod mene nažalost ta teorija nije točna, ali možda sam ja iznimka.  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> Evo i mene. Na transferu bilo 100 žena (nikad do sada nije bila takva gužva). Ipak sve je prošlo brzo i bezbolno. Dr. B. bio na transferu, adr. T.na punkciji pa se nadam da je ona teorija koju ste prije spomenuli djelotvorna  Beta kroz 12 dana tj. 08/08. Jooooj, ne želim misliti na to!!! Pijem sokiće od ananasa, jedem ciklu, pijem Prenatal i ono što mi je dr. propisao....jel imate još kakav savjet???
> I najvažnije: Dr. B je na godišnjem od 03-28.08. (prisluškivala sam
> Kiara, šta sama možeš odlučit kad ćeš počet s terapijom?
> Pozdrav svima


joooj da,u utorak je bila užasna gužva..nikako doći na red...
mi smo se dogovorili da ću uzeti lijekove i da ću doći između 01.09.-20.12.do tad rade prije blagdana...
možda smo se i vidjele gore kad si bila na transferu..jesi imala na sebi traper suknju i bijelu bluzicu!??

----------


## nina70

> joooj da,u utorak je bila užasna gužva..nikako doći na red...
> mi smo se dogovorili da ću uzeti lijekove i da ću doći između 01.09.-20.12.do tad rade prije blagdana...
> možda smo se i vidjele gore kad si bila na transferu..jesi imala na sebi traper suknju i bijelu bluzicu!??


Hej, kako si me prepoznala  :Smile:   Zašto mi se nisi javila?!

----------


## nina70

Jesi li možda došla s mužem u kafić preko puta? Ako jesi onda smo si mahale :D

----------


## kiara79

> Jesi li možda došla s mužem u kafić preko puta? Ako jesi onda smo si mahale :D


jesam,jesam...to sam bila ja!
skužila sam kad si bila na transferu,mislim da je TM sjedio iza mene pa pričao s nekim na mob.i spominjao Ri...pa je plavuša zbrojila 2+2.. :Grin:

----------


## nina70

> jesam,jesam...to sam bila ja!
> skužila sam kad si bila na transferu,mislim da je TM sjedio iza mene pa pričao s nekim na mob.i spominjao Ri...pa je plavuša zbrojila 2+2..


He he trebale smo bit policajke. Vidiš kako se mi "Rode" prepoznajemo...i ja sam tebe zapamtila iz čekaonice jer ste ti i tm bili blizu nas - joj da sam znala svašta bih te ispitala  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

nina70 
Dr. B. bio na transferu, adr. T.na punkciji pa se nadam da je ona teorija koju ste prije spomenuli djelotvorna




> Kod mene nažalost ta teorija nije točna, ali možda sam ja iznimka.


Žao mi je da ti nije upalilo. Ja ću više znat 08/08 - naoružat se strpljenjem i čekat  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

ajoj draga...tako blizu,a tako daleko..
baš mi je sad žao što nismo malo pročakulale..al dobro ti sad mazi bušu da nam uskoro javiš lijepu betu..
imam neki dobar feeling za tebe!!

kakvi su bili embriji koje su vratili??

----------


## nina70

Pa dr je rekao da nije moglo ispasti bolje. Nisu mi rekli koliki mi je endometrij, a ja smotana nisam pitala. On je bio ful optimističan....mada mi je na prvom pregledu rekao da sam stara :D  Mogu li ti poslati privatnu poruku?

----------


## kiara79

pa naravno da mi možeš poslati poruku,to ne trebaš ni pitati!!!

----------


## nina70

Ok  :Smile:

----------


## mishica_zg

hello cure drage, jel netko upoznat s informacijom na kojem su broju???
hvala puno  :Smile: ))

----------


## kiara79

ja bila 155 i digla lijekove prošli tjedan...a gdje su stali ne znam..

----------


## sany 7

Bok cure. Evo vratila se s mora i odmah bi opet pobjegla namore. Danas bila gore i dogovoren protokol. Krećemo 23.08.11. Vidimo se

----------


## sany 7

Jedno pitanje jel mi dođe na isto ako jedem ciklu ili baš mora biti sok

----------


## bugaboo

Ja sam uvijek jela ciklu, nikad se nisam natjerala piti sok :Cool:

----------


## nina70

Ja pijem 1 l soka od 100% ananasa, ciklu papam slabo i kupila sam si prenatal tablete (valjda je dovoljna 1 dnevno?)

....mislim da ću umrijet do bete...svaki dan mi je sve teže čekat!!!

----------


## mishica_zg

Kiara79, kažeš prošli tjedan uzela lijekove......a ja sam 60 brojeva iza tebe....možda sam do idućeg tjedna imaju i za mene  :Smile: ))

----------


## kiara79

> Kiara79, kažeš prošli tjedan uzela lijekove......a ja sam 60 brojeva iza tebe....možda sam do idućeg tjedna imaju i za mene ))


da,prošli tjedan sam bila u utorak,pa odmah obavila i dogovor za protokol sa dr.B.
inače je bila iza mene još podugačka lista pristiglih lijekova,pa zvrcni gore i pitaj!!!

----------


## mishica_zg

hvala puno, zovnem ih u ponedjeljak, možda se i meni sreća osmjehne  :Smile: ))

----------


## MalaMa

> hvala puno, zovnem ih u ponedjeljak, možda se i meni sreća osmjehne ))


mishica, ima li što novo s lijekovima?
pozdrav!

----------


## mishica_zg

apsolutno ništa......boljela me oba uha od zivkanja.....al naše drage sestre ne dižu slušalicu.....
sutra opet pokušavam  :Smile: )))

----------


## nina977

nina70,kad je beta?

----------


## nina70

Eve me, vadila betu danas. Rezultat 245,3 (13.dan od ET). Nisam htjela još ništa javit dok se ne čujem sa dr., ali kad si već tu...  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

Nina977, a tvoja beta - nisam nigdje vidjela da ste se ti i Maslina očitovale po tom pitanju...briga vas , negdje ljetujete  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

nina,ženo pa to je fenomenalno!Želim ti da i dalje bude sve po špagi. :Very Happy: 
Jel ti to bio prvi ivf?

Javile smo se ja i Maslina na odbrojavanju,Maslina trudna  :Very Happy:  a ja oper nula bodova!

Svaka čast ekipi sa Sv,Duha! :Klap:

----------


## nina70

Hvala ti. Joooj užasno mi je žao zbog tebe. Vidim da se borite beć dogledno vrijeme. Ali čini se kao dobar znak što je uopće došlo od ET-a, šta ne? Meni je 1. IVF i zato sam puna straha i nepovjerenja, naročito jer je protokol počeo zbrda zdola. Provjeravala sam da li piše moje ime pored rezultata pa se mm uvrijedio jer je on podignuo nalaz  :Smile:  Nikom još isam javila.
Nisam baš neka forumašica pa se baš i ne snalazim gdje bih trebala / mogla što objaviti itd.

Želim ti od srca da ne izgubiš strpljejnje i da idući put bude bingo!!!!!

Maslini iskrene čestitke  :Smile: )

----------


## kiara79

nina draga,što da ti kažem osim čestitammmmmm.. :Very Happy: i znala sam!!!jako mi je drago!!! :Very Happy: 
maslina čestitam i tebi..
 :Very Happy: 
nina977,jako mi je žao draga! :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

trudnicama čestitke!
nina977, žao mi je

----------


## sany 7

čestitke trudnicama
nina977 sorry

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

ajmeeeeeee trudniceeeeeee....*Maslina i Nina 70* čestitaaaaaaaaaaaaaam....

*Nina 977*  :Sad:  žao mi je draga 

Pusu veeeeliku šaljemo s Jadrana  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

Cure hvala od  :Heart: 
Svim trudnicama želim da sve bude super do kraja, a onima koje to nisu da uskoro postanu. Pusa.

----------


## nina70

Imam jedno pitanje: danas mi sestra nije znala reći da li da nastavim uzimati Decortin (1/2 tabletice) jer joj se nijedan dr nije javio. Na kraju je zaključila da ga ipak uzimam. Ima li koja od Vas sličnu terapiju? Pitam jer je moja dr. opće prakse malo skeptična prema Decortinu (nije objasnila zašto)

----------


## MASLINA1973

Nina70 - čestitam, čestitam, čestitam!!!!
Nisam par dana bila uz komp pa mi je promaklo, ali od srca čestitam!!! 

Nažalost, ne mogu ti odgovoriti jer ne znam....

----------


## nina70

Maslina 1973 i ja tebi čestitam od srca. Nadam se da ćemo izdržat do kraja  :Smile: 
Žao mi je zbog druge Nine jer kad sam ja bila na punkciji, vi ste bile na transferu i mislila sam..... kad je vama upalilo onda će možda i meni.

Hm, opet jedno važno pitanje....šta je sa sexom? MM je već lud od apstinencije  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

nina 70...sa sexom još malo pričekajte...bar do prvog pregleda..još malo apstinencije.. :Grin:

----------


## nina70

Vidiš, a on misli da sam to izmislila  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Nina70 cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Sa sexom pricekajte dok ne vidis sta ce ti dr reci, za utjehu kod mene je susha vec 5 mjeseci i tako ce biti vjerojatno do kraja trudnoce :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Jesen82

> Vidiš, a on misli da sam to izmislila


ja nisam dobila zeleno svjetlo skroz do 16tt sa prakitčki urednom trudnoćom.... mislim da će ti se muž morati naviknuti da ne bude baš bilo akcije..

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Maslina 1973 i ja tebi čestitam od srca. Nadam se da ćemo izdržat do kraja 
> Žao mi je zbog druge Nine jer kad sam ja bila na punkciji, vi ste bile na transferu i mislila sam..... kad je vama upalilo onda će možda i meni.
> 
> Hm, opet jedno važno pitanje....šta je sa sexom? MM je već lud od apstinencije


Hvala ti :Smile:  I meni je žao zbog Nine i zbog još jedne cure koja nije na forumu, ali se nadala i ja skupa s njom. Nadam se da će obje uskoro ugledati plusić i visoku betu :Smile:  
Ništa od seksa... 
Sutra idem na prvi UZV pa ćemo vidjeti je li sve na svom mjestu, u redu i kako se treba ponašati dalje - što se smije, a što ne :Smile:

----------


## nina70

> Nina70 cestitam
> 
> Sa sexom pricekajte dok ne vidis sta ce ti dr reci, za utjehu kod mene je susha vec 5 mjeseci i tako ce biti vjerojatno do kraja trudnoce


Hvala ti  :Smile: 
Ajme, 5 mjeseci??? Ma nisam nikakav manijak ali......

----------


## nina70

> Hvala ti I meni je žao zbog Nine i zbog još jedne cure koja nije na forumu, ali se nadala i ja skupa s njom. Nadam se da će obje uskoro ugledati plusić i visoku betu 
> Ništa od seksa... 
> Sutra idem na prvi UZV pa ćemo vidjeti je li sve na svom mjestu, u redu i kako se treba ponašati dalje - što se smije, a što ne


E da, sve ih ispitaj. I molim te pitaj za Decortin (ako se sjetiš  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

> ja nisam dobila zeleno svjetlo skroz do 16tt sa prakitčki urednom trudnoćom.... mislim da će ti se muž morati naviknuti da ne bude baš bilo akcije..


Ma šta je najgore u tom slučaju mi ne gine drugi način zadovoljavanja potrebe mm  :Smile: ..........kako će prasac uživat!

----------


## mishica_zg

ajme meni imam osjećaj da me nema danima koliko postova  :Smile: )))
drage trudnice čestitam od srca <3 <3
a one koje to nisu...ma bit ćemo  :Smile: ))

a što se tiče lijekova...ja sam na redu idući tjedan....jupiiiiiiii
možda i ja do kraja godine pišem lijepe vijesti  :Smile: )))

----------


## MalaMa

mishica to su super vijesti!!! samo nek lijekovi stižu!  :Klap:

----------


## nina977

Cure,puno vam hvala na moralnoj podršci.Odlučila sam uzet pauzu do Maribora ,moram se malo psihički odmoriti od postupaka i negativnih beta koje su se zaredale.
Moram priznat da me lagano napušta optimizam. :Sad: 

Našim trudnica još jednom čestitke! :Very Happy: 

Pusa svima i neka bude plodna jesen! :Smile:

----------


## Mayana

Pozdrav svima!
Prvi puta sam na forumu, do prije par dana sam čitala kako se sirotice mučite, sve te potpomognute, iščekivanja, sve mi je to bilo žalosno, ali i strano..
U pon. smo saznali, nakon 2 godine braka, da suprug ima oligoasthenozoospermiju, valjda se tako piše, nebitno.. Od tada sam oči izgubila tražeći informacije šta me sve dalje čeka! Već smo našli 3 bočice vitamina koje pije, izbacio alkohol, cigarete ne uspijeva
ali to nije tako strašno.. Ja se nekako nadam da bi se nalaz idući mogao popraviti! Da li je to moguće? U 9.mj se spremamo ponovit nalaz na SD, u nadi da će biti bolje, i planiram tamo dalje tražiti savjete, kontrole jer je mama operirana tamo i sviđaju mi se na SD doktori.. U međuvremenu idem privatno u Beta Plus čuti i njihovo mišljenje..
Inače nalaz uopće ne kužim, piše progresivno pokretnih 1 mil, pokretnih 2 mil., u mjestu mislim 1 mil.. Ugl. Slaba pokretljivost, i slabi broj.. Ali na dnu piše da je min 35% morfološko ok?? Šta god to značilo.. Jako slabo sveukupno, koliko sam shvatila. Muči me dilema, mladi smo, ali ne želimo godinama pokušavati na inseminacije ukoliko su šanse stavrno nikakve! Uostalom privatno to i košta, previše, a ne znam da li je netko na sv. duhu išao na inseminaciju, koliko se čeka, koliko često se često može pokušavati godišnje? Pijem po preporuci svoje nemarne ginekologice klomid, ona je otišla na g.o., tako da moram sada privatno folikumetriju da nebi imala previše folikula, tada se za svaki slučaj moramo suzdržavati odnosa.. Tako su barem rekli na dv duhu.. Ne znam koje su mi mogućnosti na inseminaciji privatno, da li da dajem 3000-4000 kn za to, nemamo novaca za bacanje, ali ne želimo da nam to stane na put, makar dizali kredit! Šta će nam novci ako nemamo djece.. Da li čekati 9 mj na SD ili pokušati čim prije makar i platili masno..?  Uglavnom, zanimaju me iskustva, koliko su te inseminacije uspješne, sa njegovim nalazima, ja na klomifenu prošli mj imala 3 folikula lijepa, ali šta kada o njemu ovisi.. Barem sam ja zdrava, barem nešto, i mladi smo..Ali godine lete.. Nadam se da imate koji savjet za mene, tj, sigurna sam u to, i ispričavam se na ovolikom tekstu, ali to je još malo šta bi sve ispitivala  :Smile:  Pozdrav svima..

----------


## kiara79

Mayana,dobro nam došla na naše stranice..ja ne znam jesam li dobro shvatila iz tvog posta,vi odrađujete ciljane odnose ili..??
Što se tiče inseminacije ili AIH skraćeno...da li si radila HSG ili prohodnost jajovoda??ako nisi ne možeš na AIH jer ne znaš da li su jajovodi prohodni za AIH moraju biti..
inseminacija ima mali postotak uspješnosti,pa mi je glupo da bacaš novce a 9.-i mj.ti je sad na vratima..ja sam za AIH čekala 1mj..odmah po dogovoru sa dr.možeš u postupak..privatno na AIH ne bih išla nikad..
koje pretrage si ti radila,koliko imate godina...jeste već bili na SD??
I NEMOJ SE USTRUČAVATI,PITAJ SVE KAJ TI NIJE JASNO,TU SMO DA POMOGNEMO I SVE SMO U ISTOJ KAŠI!!
pozzz i sretno!!

----------


## MalaMa

mayana dobrodošla!

kao što ti kaže kiara79 svi smo u istoj kaši i samo pitaj. ni ja nisam dugo ovdje, od početka ove godine (isto uz 2,5 g braka). imamo vrlo slične nalaze, nakon nekoliko mjesece vitamina i 3 spermiograma nalaz se malo popravio po pokretljivosti i volumenu. nama na SD-u nisu ni predložili AIH. DR. je odmah rekla da idemo na postupak potpomognute (IVF).kao što kiara kaže mislim da su šanse s AIH-om male.
i ja sam razmišljala ići privatno, jedna moja kolegica je išla privatno pa me nagovarala. no došla sam do zaključka da to mogu u svakom trenutku i da želim prvo probati ovako, šta bih odmah platila kad možda uspije i bez toga. u međuvremenu mi je i kolegica otišla na SD.

sretno i pozdrav!

----------


## nina977

mayana dobrodošla!

Ja sam dvije inseminacije odradila privatno,svaka po 1500 kn.Sada mislim da je to bacanje novaca jer na Sv.Duhu možeš obaviti besplatno i ići svaki mjesec ako treba.Prije inseminacija sam radila HSG da se vidi da li ih ima smisla raditi..Vidim da planiraš ići u Beta plus na konzultacije,to je sigurno dobar izbor jer tamo radi  dr.B i dr.-ica D. koji su odlični liječnici i sigurna sam da će ti sve još dodatno pojasniti i uputiti što bi bilo najbolje za tebe.

                                Sretno i javljaj novosti!

----------


## mishica_zg

dobrodošla mayana  :Smile: ))

kako kaže moj omiljeni pjevač....princip je isti sve su stalo nijanse  :Smile: ))
tako smo ti i mi ovdje, ja sam s curama već 5 godina u istom sosu, al zadnjih par mjeseci sam se tek malo aktivirala  :Smile: ))

bit će sve ok i kako cure kažu, nemoj na inseminacije bacat novce, probaj prvo kod naših omiljenih doktora, 9 mjesec je za par dana  :Smile: ))

e da....malama...koji si broj za lijekove??? ja sam 215 i idem u utorak po lijekove  :Smile: )))

----------


## MASLINA1973

Sad sam i ja malo prolistala pa vidim da sam previdjela pitati za Decortyn... Nina70, oprosti... Znam da se uzima obavezno do bete, ali poslije... I nije neka pomoć.

Bila sam jučer na UZV, GV na svom mjestu, za 8 dana opet UZV da se vidi što je unutra. Naravno, opet prethodi iščekivanje, ali se nadam najboljem :Smile: 
Kupati se mogu, od odnosa se i dalje treba suzdržavati, i dalje Crinone gel, magnezij i FolicPlus.

Mayana, cure su ti sve točno rekle. Iznimka (barem u par slučajeva) je da se pokušalo s inseminacijom bez HSG da se ne gubi vrijeme. I sretno, sretno!!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Maslinaaaaaaaaa znam taj osjećaj .... zapravo je punooo teže živjeti od UZV-a do UZV-a .... nego onih 12 dana do bete....a što ćeš to je tako samo misli neka budu pozitivne 

Jedan morski poljubac vam šaljemo  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

mishica, ja sam 290. obzirom da si ti sad, kroz mjesec i po-dva bi i moji mogli doći. to je ranije nego što sam se nadala  :Sing: 

pozdravček!

----------


## MalaMa

drage moje,
sad sam došla sa SD-a. išla po nalaz pa odmah pitala za listu lijekova. sve koje zanima stanje moram vam reći da mi sestra nije rekla baš lijepe vijesti. 30 brojeva koje je zadnje naručila nisu potpisali (glavešine) stoga nisu ni naručeni tako da kaže da će opet imati kašnjenje. meni je rekla da računam 10-11 mjesec.
bokić.

----------


## inana

to bi taman bila moja tura ...kad nam linalena neće napisati listu ko zadnji put...to mi je bilo baš fora, nekak vidiš s kim si...sad bu ona savjesno išla posložit listu, znam ja to... ; )

----------


## nina70

> Sad sam i ja malo prolistala pa vidim da sam previdjela pitati za Decortyn... Nina70, oprosti... Znam da se uzima obavezno do bete, ali poslije... I nije neka pomoć.
> 
> Bila sam jučer na UZV, GV na svom mjestu, za 8 dana opet UZV da se vidi što je unutra. Naravno, opet prethodi iščekivanje, ali se nadam najboljem
> Kupati se mogu, od odnosa se i dalje treba suzdržavati, i dalje Crinone gel, magnezij i FolicPlus.
> 
> Mayana, cure su ti sve točno rekle. Iznimka (barem u par slučajeva) je da se pokušalo s inseminacijom bez HSG da se ne gubi vrijeme. I sretno, sretno!!!


Maslina, nema veze za decortin. Uzimam malu dozu pa valjda neće škodit. Ja se ne sjetim pitat za sebe, a kamoli za drugog  :Smile:  Znaš, još od prošli put te želim pitati kako to da si tako rano išla na UZV. Mene su naručili tek krajem mjeseca, a ET smo imale samo sa 4 dana razlike (ako se ne varam)? U svakom slučaju drago mi je da je sve super prošlo  :Smile:

----------


## modesty4

Cure znate li do kojeg se broja stiglo za lijekove?
Ja imam broj 243, pa ne znam da li već da zovem ili trebam još čekati!
Hvala

----------


## MalaMa

> Cure znate li do kojeg se broja stiglo za lijekove?
> Ja imam broj 243, pa ne znam da li već da zovem ili trebam još čekati!
> Hvala


modesty,
iznad ovog posta smo baš o tome razgovarale. danas mishica diže 215. meni je sestra u petak rekla da je za 30 brojeva stala narudžba. ne znam do kojeg broja točno su stali. zovi ih za svaki slučaj.
pozdrav!

----------


## Mayana

Pozdrav kiara79! Baš mi je teško kada čitam tvoj potpis.. nadam se da će i tebi jednog dana pokucat sreća na vrata! Šta možeš nakon samo 2 AIH tražiti odmah ICSI? Još učim.. Da li tko zna koliko AIH rade u SD? Mi imamo ciljane odnose, eto, bila sam u petak u beta plus klinici, žena kaže nemoj još na inseminacije, mlada si.. Kužim ja to sve, ali isto tako znam da vrijeme leti..Ovaj tjedan pokušavamo prirodno, pa na more, a nakon mora idem na SD , nisam još krenula tamo jer su svi na g.o.
Imate curke pravo, neću bacat lovu na to privatno, kada idem u 9.mj na SD. Imam 28 godina, M 27.. Znam mladi smo ali za čas ću imati i 30.!
Ma idem ja na HSG odmah u 9 mj, i briseve sve obaviti prije toga obavezno! I sve idem u bolnicu neću ništa plaćati, tko zna kada će mi zatrebat lova..
Blesavo mi je čekat i pokušavat prirodno, prošli mj sam imala 3 lijepa folikula, ovaj mj 5.. Ako sada ne uspije, čemu se baš ne nadam, šta imam čekati, i AIH daje male šanse.. Ne znam, ne želim naivno čekati ..MalaMa vidjet ćemo kakav će suprugu uz vitamine nalaz biti. Pazi ovo rekla mi je doktorica u beta plus klinici da ga ne mučim previše, da ništa neće previše pomagati kod poboljšanja nalaza.. To mi je čudna izjava kada vidim da je mnogima bolje uz vitamine i apstinenciju od alkohola.. Znači da se nalaz može popraviti.. Čudno da su vam odmah predložili  IVF? Vidjet ćemo šta će meni reći! Slažem se da je bezveze bacat novce na privatne klinike.. Idem dalje čitati šta pišet, pa se javim nakon godišnjeg! Velik pozdrav curke!!

----------


## Mayana

Hvala na dobrodošlici! Bila sam kod dr. Romane , navodno je to čak njezina klinika.. Eto ona kaže da možemo i prirodno uspjeti.. Valjda kada je vidjela da smo mladi se sažalila da me odmah šalje na AIH  :Smile: 
Ali čitajući vaše postove, mislim da ću ja jako brzo krenuti na AIH, još se nećkam jer su mi 2 doktora dala drugačija mišljenja, tako da su me malo zbunile, na SD su rekli odmah na AIH, u beta plusu da pričekam do kraja god... I tako, sada MM i ja idemo prirodno ovaj mj, tj uz klimifen  :Smile:  5 folikula, on se nada ja baš i ne.. Idem na more, opušteno, pa ćemo vidjeti nakon mora šta će ekipa na SD reći! Ne razumijem još jednu stvar, ona štoperica, to se daje kod AIH, da se potakne ovulacija, tj. pucanje folikula? Da li se to radi samo radi tajmiranja AIH ili zašto? Ako ja imam ovulaciju i inače, kako to povećava moje šanse?

----------


## Mayana

Razmišljam sada malo i gledam šta pišeš.. Mislim da je nada jedino što te tjera naprijed, bit će bolje, odmori pa će ti želja opet doć sama od sebe i krenut češ dalje  :Smile:  Jednom mora uspijeti!! Eh da, jedno pitanje, kako nisam pratila ništa od događanja šta se tiče MPO, jer do sada nisam znala da će mi možda zatrebati, šta je točno naš dragi ministar zabranio u RH? Zamrzavanje? Postupak potpomognute je moguć kod nas?? Pojma nemam.. a vidim da ti ideš u Maribor pa zato pitam!

----------


## Mayana

MajaMa, slabo se snalazim na forumu, ko neka neuka baba se osjećam  :Smile:  A na internetu sam par sati svaki dan, ali nisam nikada forume posjećivala.. Pitance, koliko moraš čekati na SD IVF? I šta sa tim lijekovima, zašto se piju uopće? Koliko se dugo čekaju.. prikupljam info prije godišnjeg .. Slažem se da ne treba plaćati privatno, sve smo to ionako godinama plaćale, da barem sada bude koristi od toga! Kod kojeg si doktora naručena na SD? Ja planiram kod Ujevića, dobila sam od urologa preporuku pa eto idem njemu ako uspijem..
pozdrav i sretno na 1. pokušaju!!

----------


## Mayana

uopće ne kužim odakle ova reklama na mom postu  :Smile:  .. pih..

----------


## Mayana

Hvala i tebi na dobrodošlici, toliko se slabo snalazim da moram sve po redu pročitati da uopće shvatim tko mi je sve odgovorio  :Smile: ) Uf što ne volim forume .. hihi
Imate pravo nisam plaćala ovaj mj,. inseminaciju, privatno bi brisevi, hsg i sve to koštalo preko 4000 kn! Idem ja lijepo ovaj mj prirodno pokušati, makar se ne nadam previše..Pa u 9 mj SD, dalje ću vas izvještavati..Vidim i vi čekate lijekove, puopće ne razumijem za šta su ti lijekovi.. koliko se cca čekaju? 
Hvala na pomoći, sretno sa IVF!!!!

----------


## inana

eto curke, friška vjest da nemre biti friškija, 5 min stara, prvo sam mm javila- ja sam 246, ljekići su stigli, nije problem u ljekovima nego u decapeptylu koji će mi skompletirati za 2 tjedna, mašem repićem od sreće...znači nije sve odbijeno, nego ti dec., ali i to bu stiglo kroz tjedan- dva, jeeeej, baš me razveselila sestra J.

----------


## MalaMa

> eto curke, friška vjest da nemre biti friškija, 5 min stara, prvo sam mm javila- ja sam 246, ljekići su stigli, nije problem u ljekovima nego u decapeptylu koji će mi skompletirati za 2 tjedna, mašem repićem od sreće...znači nije sve odbijeno, nego ti dec., ali i to bu stiglo kroz tjedan- dva, jeeeej, baš me razveselila sestra J.


inana, sad me ovo skroz zbunilo. meni je sestra (ne znam koja, jer ih još ne poznam, plava, kosa ispod uha, s naočalama) rekla da 290 računam za 10,11 mjesec. sad mi je to čudno da ću oko 2 mjeseca čekati 45 brojeva  :Confused:   :Shock: 
svašta

----------


## MalaMa

> MajaMa, slabo se snalazim na forumu, ko neka neuka baba se osjećam  A na internetu sam par sati svaki dan, ali nisam nikada forume posjećivala.. Pitance, koliko moraš čekati na SD IVF? I šta sa tim lijekovima, zašto se piju uopće? Koliko se dugo čekaju.. prikupljam info prije godišnjeg .. Slažem se da ne treba plaćati privatno, sve smo to ionako godinama plaćale, da barem sada bude koristi od toga! Kod kojeg si doktora naručena na SD? Ja planiram kod Ujevića, dobila sam od urologa preporuku pa eto idem njemu ako uspijem..
> pozdrav i sretno na 1. pokušaju!!


mayana,
lijekovi za IVF ti trebaju da bi folikula i jajnih stanica bilo više, dakle dobivaš hormone i određene lijekove kojima dr. kontroliraju ovulaciju itd. da ne idem u detalje. što se tiče čekanja, čekaš lijekove, o njima ovisi kad ćeš u posutpak. ja sam npr. krajem 5 zapisana na listu kao 290 i vjerojatno ću u jesen (10-11) mjesec doći na red.
što se tiče doktora U., nisam sigurna da je on MPO doktor, ja sam se naručila kod doktorice T, ona je mlađa, a stariji i iskusniji i hvaljen doktor je dr B. ( ne znam smijem li pisati imena na forumu pa ćeš morati drugačije do punog imena).

pozdrav!

----------


## aska

Mayana,negdje si spomenula ali te nisam dobro shvatila,kakav je nalaz spermiograma kad ides na ciljane i kad kazu da mozete i prirodno?

----------


## inana

> inana, sad me ovo skroz zbunilo. meni je sestra (ne znam koja, jer ih još ne poznam, plava, kosa ispod uha, s naočalama) rekla da 290 računam za 10,11 mjesec. sad mi je to čudno da ću oko 2 mjeseca čekati 45 brojeva  
> svašta


 :Razz:  a gle, ak si računaš 40- ak brojeva mjesečno, onda ti to i je tak nekak, meni je on rekao još u 6. da kak ide s brojevima, postoji šansa da idemo u 8., ali da ga ne držim za riječ, ali da svakako računam na 9... i eto... ti buš garant u 10.  :Yes:  , nemoj previše brinuti kad na to nemremo utjecati- e sad da to pročita Kiara79, bila bi ponosna kak sam sazrila do ovog postupka... :Klap:

----------


## Korny77

Pozdrav svima,

ja sam jedna od onih sretnica kojoj je iz prve uspio IVF.
Moja Lucija sada ima 7 mj.Zdravo je i veselo dijete.
Planiramo ići što prije na drugo dijete - po ovome što pišete ako mislim ići ponovno na IVF morala bi već na jesen dogovoriti termin kod dr.T. da bi došla na red pred kraj godine ili čak na proljeće....vjerujte mi nekako mi se ne da sve to ponovno prolaziti....vjerojatno ću morati jer prirodno ne bum ostala trudna...a godine idu....
Nadam se da će i druga beba doći brzo - da nećemo dugo čekati....
Sretno svima....kisss....

----------


## rozana

pozdrav!
Znam da negdje piše,jel može ukratko koje uputnice mi trebaju da odem po ljekove? Mi smo broj 210 i nisam očekivala da ćemo tako brzo doći na red :Very Happy:

----------


## sweety

Molim one koje su na SD prošle polustimulirani postupak, znači da su mimo liste čekanja, u periodu dok čekaju, dobile stimulaciju od par komada Gonala ili Menopura, da kažu, kako im se papirnato vodi to.
Da li im se to papirnato vodi kao da su odradile cijelu stimulaciju? Onu od 6 plaćenih?

----------


## Palcicazg

> Molim one koje su na SD prošle polustimulirani postupak, znači da su mimo liste čekanja, u periodu dok čekaju, dobile stimulaciju od par komada Gonala ili Menopura, da kažu, kako im se papirnato vodi to.
> Da li im se to papirnato vodi kao da su odradile cijelu stimulaciju? Onu od 6 plaćenih?


radila sam polustimuliurani postupak i kupila sam par menopura, doktor mi je rekao ako mi treba tih 4 komada da mi može dati, ali će mi se brojati kao postupak
kad je takva situacija, bolje je kupiti par komada nego da se broji kao postupak.
malo mi je sve to bezveze, al takav je protokol kod njih.

----------


## MalaMa

inana,
imaš pravo. ne vrijedi se zamarati. ionako nisam očekivala ništa prije kraja godine, tako da sve što bude prije bit će dobro. kao što je tebi u potpisu: strpljen-spašen   :Yes:

----------


## sany 7

uputnica za pregled

----------


## kiara79

> a gle, ak si računaš 40- ak brojeva mjesečno, onda ti to i je tak nekak, meni je on rekao još u 6. da kak ide s brojevima, postoji šansa da idemo u 8., ali da ga ne držim za riječ, ali da svakako računam na 9... i eto... ti buš garant u 10.  , nemoj previše brinuti kad na to nemremo utjecati- e sad da to pročita Kiara79, bila bi ponosna kak sam sazrila do ovog postupka...


i jesam ponosna,koka moja!!! :Wink:

----------


## kiara79

mayana,za MPO se ne možeš naručiti kod dr.U..
na SD MPO rade dr.Turudić i dr.Bauman,možeš se naručiti kod njih,..

sweety,što se tiče postupka sa par injekcija Palcica ti je dobro napisala..razgovarali smo sa dr.o jednoj opciji sa femaarom i menopurom što je predložio,mi bi kupili par menopura i postupak se ne računa u onih 6..
meni je to super kad se može tako iskombinirati,jer  mi je glupo da mi se zbog npr.6 menopura računa postupak,a kad će mi trebati 30 ću cviliti jer više nemam pravo..
evo meni su npr.2 postupka potrošena bezveze,sveukupno 55 gonala i10 menopura nizašto..
ali sweety ti možeš njih moliti par gonala,ako ti naravno nije žao,jer nikad ne znamo koliko će nam postupaka trebati do bebe!!

----------


## dola

Pozdrav svima
dugo čitam ovaj forum, ali se sada prvi puta javljam. Pokušavamo ostati trudni skoro dvije godine (u braku uskoro godinu dana),ja 80g.,zasad o.k.osim čestih gljivičnih upala, MM 78g. prije 6mj. dijagnoza teška oligoastenozoospermiju,dva spermiograma,  oba puta samo 2  spermija.Uskoro će na sv.duhu na biopsiju testisa pa ako išta nađu zamrznuti će i možemo u postupak,stavili su me na listu za lijekove..svega toga me prilično strah,nadam se da ćemo i ja i MM imati snage za borbu koja slijedi...

----------


## MalaMa

dobrodošla dola!
mislim da je svima prvotni šok kad saznaš dijagnozu grozan. no nekako kako vrijeme ide čovjek se privikne, informira i sve postane malo lakše. 
želim vam puno sreće!

----------


## linalena

pozdrav svim novim članicama uz žaljenje da ste uopće u ovim vodama, ali lakše ćemo zajedno njima plivati

a ja eto prijavljujem 1dc, sutra po 2 gonala i 7dc UZV, dakle slljedeći četvrtak

baš me zzanima kako ću reagirati s obzirom na smirene jajnike kontracepcijom

----------


## sweety

> pozdrav svim novim članicama uz žaljenje da ste uopće u ovim vodama, ali lakše ćemo zajedno njima plivati
> 
> a ja eto prijavljujem 1dc, sutra po 2 gonala i 7dc UZV, dakle slljedeći četvrtak
> 
> baš me zzanima kako ću reagirati s obzirom na smirene jajnike kontracepcijom



Go Girl!  :Very Happy:  

I neka je sa srećom! :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

linalena,želim ti sreću--sve znaš koka!!! :Kiss:

----------


## nina977

Linalena,sretno! :Heart:

----------


## linalena

hvala cure puno, joj jedva čekam pikicu ujutro

----------


## kiara79

> hvala cure puno, joj jedva čekam pikicu ujutro


bit će mužić zaposlen...oooo kak će guštati!! :Grin:

----------


## MalaMa

sretno linalena!

----------


## linalena

> bit će mužić zaposlen...oooo kak će guštati!!


uff kak je bio pun sebe kada je sve dobro smešal i spičil da nisam ni osjetila

Kordiceeeee????? kak ide  tebi

jel ima još ko u postupku????

----------


## MalaMa

> uff kak je bio pun sebe kada je sve dobro smešal i spičil da nisam ni osjetila
> 
> Kordiceeeee????? kak ide  tebi
> 
> jel ima još ko u postupku????


blago tebi linelena,
tvoj mužić to može podnijeti. ja zezam svog ako će on meni davati injekcije da će sigurno pasti u nesvijest pa je sebi piknuti umjesto meni, onda će on na punkciju  :Laughing: 
mislim da mi od njega neće biti pomoći kad će to trebati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sany 7

ja 23.08 uzv pa krećemo sa pikicama. preporuke šta da pijem do transfera i poslije transfera

----------


## kiara79

> ja 23.08 uzv pa krećemo sa pikicama. preporuke šta da pijem do transfera i poslije transfera


folnu obavezno,ananas,sok od cikle..to ti je dovoljno za sad,a poslije transfera će ti oni reći!!sretno!

----------


## mishica_zg

ojla drage moje
samo da vas obavjestim da nisam dobila ljekove, jer nemaju sve za mene. Pitala sam sestru J. koji fali pa mi je rekla da fali jedan.....uff kao da idem 2 dana gore....joj 
uglavnom....nema ništa do kraja 8. mjeseca.....baš su me razveselile....a da me barem nije naručila da dođem.....opet čekanje....joj neda mi se više  :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

ajme mishice,pa još nisi krenula sa MPO kak se spada,a već ti se ne da..ajde,ajde sve bude lakše kad budu lijekići u "džepu".. :Wink:

----------


## nina70

*Linalena*, sretno! I meni je mm pokazao volju da mi zapiči injekciju ali kad sam vidjela kako je drži (ko mesar nož) izgubila sam svaki strah i samu sebe pikala  :Smile: 
*Sany7*, ja sam sve radila kako ti je Kiara79 napisala.
*Mishica*, držim fige da dobiješ lijekove što prije.
*Dola*, dobrodošla! I ja sam, relativno, nova tu i bila sam izbezumljena. Odmah nakon 1. IVF-a sam došla do pozitivne bete i sada čekam 1.UZV. Želim ti puno sreće.

----------


## nina70

Korny77, iskrene čestitke na maloj Luciji  :Smile: . Kako ti se ne da sve ponovo prolaziti? Pa uspjela si iz 1.pokušaja. I meni za sada ide ko podmazano. Da nas je bar više takvih! Ajde, ajde odmah se prijavi.... vidiš da je lista čekanja poduža. Sretno.

----------


## kiara79

inanaaaaa ubit ću te!!!!napišem ti pp,pun kofer toga,a ti imaš pun inbox!!!smajlićkojitučepoguzi
briši to!! :Coffee:

----------


## inana

> inanaaaaa ubit ću te!!!!napišem ti pp,pun kofer toga,a ti imaš pun inbox!!!smajlićkojitučepoguzi
> briši to!!


 :Embarassed:  ubij me... a ja se pitam koji ti je da se nisi niš javila... ups...

----------


## kiara79

nina70,želim ti lijepu i mirnu trudnoću,savršenu i školsku..javi se na našem pod forumu imaš topic MPO trudnoća i uživaj sa curama u ovim prekrasnim trenucima!!! :Kiss:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curkeeeeeee ˘~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve trudničke prašine.....sretno curkama u novim postupcima....samo opušteno i bez brige ....jednom mora upaliti  :Smile:

----------


## mishica_zg

> ajme mishice,pa još nisi krenula sa MPO kak se spada,a već ti se ne da..ajde,ajde sve bude lakše kad budu lijekići u "džepu"..


nakon 5 godina niza AIH (ni sama neznam broj, jer je doktor do 3 mjeseca ove godine smatrao da sam ja jako mlada...mislim da nije čitao godinu rođenja) .....2 neuspješna pokušaja prirodnog IVF i 6 mjeseci čekanja na lijekove.....postala sam nervozna....mislila sam da je napokon i na mene red.....eto zato kažem da mi se neda  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

> nina70,želim ti lijepu i mirnu trudnoću,savršenu i školsku..javi se na našem pod forumu imaš topic MPO trudnoća i uživaj sa curama u ovim prekrasnim trenucima!!!


*Kiara79*, hvala na lijepim željama  :Smile:  i ja tebi od srca želim da ovaj put bude bingo! Škicam ja tu i tamo podforum, ali se još ne usuđujem bilo što komentirati dok ne riješim UZV. Od straha uopće ne uživam, ali nije ni panika prevelika jer od posla ne stignem niti paničariti  :Smile:  Pusa

----------


## dola

hvala MalaMa, vidim u potpisu da se borimo s istom dijagnozom i da isto čekate lijekove? meni su rekli da bi lijekovi trebali stići krajem godine, možda početkom slijedeće....

----------


## MalaMa

iskusne curke, 
kako ste dobivale bolovanje za postupak? daje li ga ginić ili opća dr.? koliko se dana može dobiti? prikupljam informacije da budem spremna.
kod mene je na poslu bolje (lakše im je uzeti zamjenu) da uzmem cijeli tjedan nego da me dan nema pa za par dana opet dva dana nema i slično.

----------


## bugaboo

Bolovanje ti otvara dr. opće prakse, ali po preporuci soc. ginekologa. Barem je tako moja dr., ali ako ti se dr. opće prakse ne drzi strogo pravila mozda ti  otvori bolovanje samo na temelju papira sa SD. Dr-i sa SD ti na svako otpusno pismo koje dobijes na transferu napisu mirovanje.

----------


## nina977

MalaMa,meni bolovanje uvijek otvara dr.opće prakse,nikad me nije tražio preporuku soc.gin,dok neki traže.Stavi mi šifru N98,to ti je 3 tjedna i taman mi pokrije period od punkcije do bete.

----------


## linalena

Ja nazovem telefonski soc.ginicu i ona da tu preporuku, onda moja mama skupi taj papir i odnese mojoj općoj praksi i otvori bolovanje
Dosada sam najviše bila 2 tjedna na bolovanju i to od punkcije, al ajd zbog prirode posla ipak nisam radila prije bete (2 puta sam je vadila i oba puta hmm mislim 12dnt)

Jel ima još ko sada u postupku, da se malo prebrojimo

----------


## sany 7

ja se javljam od sutra

----------


## MalaMa

cure, hvala na odgovorima.
onda ću vidjeti sa svojom općom dr. samo šta mi je ta žena čudna. al uvijek postoji druga dr. pa ću se prebacivati ako će trebati.

----------


## sany 7

Danas smo samo dvije bile.

----------


## linalena

Sany, hvala jako mi je važan taj podatak jer moram do pol9 biti u centru
znači na folikulometrijama nema gužve, ufff

kak sam ja nestrpljiva, da vidimo napredak i reakciju
makar se možda 7dc i neće još bogzna kaj i vidjeti

----------


## kordica

> Kordiceeeee????? kak ide  tebi


jel me netko tražio??  :Smile: 
nisam mogla pristupit forumu jer sam zaboravila lozinku, a i mail s kojim sam se prijavila  :Laughing:  pa dok sam to riješila sa dragim i ljubaznim administratorima.

ja sam ti trenutno na menopurima, u petak sam na folikulometriji... nadam se da ću izdržat dok se moj najdraži doktor vrati

----------


## kordica

> Sany, hvala jako mi je važan taj podatak jer moram do pol9 biti u centru
> znači na folikulometrijama nema gužve, ufff
> 
> kak sam ja nestrpljiva, da vidimo napredak i reakciju
> makar se možda 7dc i neće još bogzna kaj i vidjeti


ja sam bila jučer, bila sam sedma po redu, i taman kad sam ja trebala bit, dr. je otišla na sastanak i vratila se u 9. najbolje da dođeš rano ujutro da budeš među prvima na redu

----------


## linalena

O pa onda je već ozbiljno počelo, doći ću ja ranije  da se osiguram

----------


## Evelyn38

Drage cure, nedavno sam tek "uplivala" u ove vode pa molim pomoc oko osnovnih stvari.
Receno mi je da se javim sestri radi dobivanja lijekova za stimulaciju (vec sam neko vrijeme na listi), ali dr. na moje papire nije uopce napisao sto cu uzimati, koji lijek.Da li je to uobicajeno i kojoj sestri se treba javiti?  
Hvala!

----------


## sany 7

Jeli bilo gužve danas?

----------


## linalena

ja sam sutra gore, nadam se prije pol8 i ne prevelikoj gužvi

----------


## linalena

Ja dobivam injekcije ujutro u 7-7.15, kada idemo na uZV onda zamolim sestre da mi daju ili jurim doma.
E sada si razmišljam za sutra, da li ponjeti 2 ili 3 gonala, da li ponjeti cetrotide ili ne (imam 2)???? Ako ja nemam dosta za taj dan kako kaže dok, kaj mislite jel bi mi posudili u bolnici pa da im onda vratim????

----------


## kiara79

linalena,pa naravno da će ti dati...bez brige..javi kak je bilo!!

----------


## sany 7

Radije ti ponesi sve što ti treba, jer kad sam u pon bila rakla dr t da nemaju dec, a  možda ni drugih baš nemaju.

----------


## kordica

bil je kaos u pon gore zbog deca... mene su čak jučer zvali doma radi toga, al sva sreća ja bum ih imala dosta

----------


## kiara79

kolko ja znam imaju sve osim decapeptyla!-a znam poprilično točno! :Grin:

----------


## linalena

folikuli mali
dalje po 2 gonala
kontrola u subotu

 i da, stigla na vrijeme na posao bez nepotrebnog trošenja na taxi

bile samo Sany i ja

----------


## MASLINA1973

Kad se vraća dr. B? Jesam li dobro upamtila 29. 8.?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Kad se vraća dr. B? Jesam li dobro upamtila 29. 8.?


da,da trudnjačo  :Smile:

----------


## kordica

Ja sam sutra gore. oče bit koga od vas?

----------


## linalena

Uzimam injekcije ujutro u 7
kontrola mi je u subotu u 10 kada će mi doktorica reći koliko dalje
još sam dva dana na po 2 gonala, dakle nije sigurno da ću i u subotu biti na 2
e sada , jel će biti prekaasno uzeti injekcije nakon pregleda
dakle, negdje oko pol 11 umjesto u uobičajenih 7

A opet si mislim, baš sam ja glupača,al eto to se danas nisam sjetila pitati

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Linalena mislim da se stimulacija mora uzimati kontinuirano svakih 24 sata...eventualno s nekim minimalnim vremenskim odmakom...a ovo mi je malo prevelika razlika ... ali svakako nas dvoje ti šaljemo veeeeeliku pusu...te navijamo da budeš prava koka s veeeelikom betom  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

nazovi sutra gore i pitaj..

----------


## MASLINA1973

> da,da trudnjačo



da, da :Smile:  lijepo je ovo vidjeti, zar ne? i pročitati, i osjećati.... 
kako ti i tvoja ribica?

----------


## sany 7

Linalena jel dk T u subotu oko 10:00 gore u ambulanti

----------


## linalena

Dajte mi pliz broj od goreeeee
ostavila doma papire

----------


## sany 7

3712109

----------


## linalena

hvala Sany i Kiara - što bi ja cure bez Vas

rekla mi sestra da piknem lijekove ujutro i da kažem doktorici

----------


## linalena

9dc, folikuli 14-15, uveli cetrotide
kontrola u ponedjeljak

----------


## MASLINA1973

Super, linalena. Sretno!!!!!!!!

----------


## linalena

11dc endo 10mm 
folikuli D 17mm, L 15 mm, i dobar broj (neznam i dalje koliko, a ima sigurno više od 2)
joj i opet sutra kontrola
punkcija četvrtak ili petak

inače mogu reć da je danas bila i gužva, ono bila puna čekaona
vratio se nasmijani drB

----------


## MalaMa

linalena, ja nisam baš iskusna u ovome, niti u debljini endometrija niti veličini folikula, ali ako cure kažu da je super onda je super  :Smile:  sretno ti na punkciji i svemu ostanom što slijedi naravno  :Wink:

----------


## lberc

Linalena,sretno na punkciji,meni je do sad punkcija uvijek bila 14dc.

Dajte mi recite,kaj se sa pikanjem gonalima počinje 1 ili 3dc?

----------


## kiara79

> Linalena,sretno na punkciji,meni je do sad punkcija uvijek bila 14dc.
> 
> Dajte mi recite,kaj se sa pikanjem gonalima počinje 1 ili 3dc?


obično 2 dc

----------


## nina977

Linalena,odlično!!!Držim fige za dalje!

----------


## inana

ja zvala jutros, linija u kvaru, ali oko 2 sam ih dobila, decapeptyla još nema, zvati za dva tjedna, tad bude valjda bilo... sad je pitanje hoće li postupak biti ovaj mj., ili drugi... ali bit će kako mora biti... nema uzrujavanja...

----------


## kordica

20 dc, 7 dana uzimanja menopura, endo 8 mm, folikuli ispod 10 mm, al neznam kolko ih ima. dr. B. je bio oduševljen i zadovoljan, nastavljam sa menopurima, kontrola u sri. jako me bolio UZV danas pa me dr. zapiso za opću anesteziju za punkciju.
danas su stigli decapeptyli ali to je valjda samo za nas koji smo već u postupku i zafalilo nam.

----------


## kiara79

kordice...kako 20. dc??folikuli tako mali...ne kužim!!?? :Confused:

----------


## kordica

> kordice...kako 20. dc??folikuli tako mali...ne kužim!!??


bila sam na supresiji od 1. dc i još uvijek uzimam po pola deca

----------


## kiara79

aahhhhhhaaa..sve ok..ja sam uvijek u kratkom,pa mi ovo nije bilo ni na kraj pameti!!

sretno dalje!

----------


## linalena

Punkcija u petak i biti će nas još, koliko ja znam bar 3
i nema spavanja za mene, provjerena kombinacija normić+voltaren

----------


## kordica

kiara, hvala! i tebi sretno u kojoj god fazi jesi.

linalena, kaj je bio dr. B.? nisi mu rekla da te boli? al mene stvarno jako boli, i sad me boli dok hodam, osjećam svaki korak, možda to nije normalno  :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

> kiara, hvala! i tebi sretno u kojoj god fazi jesi.
> 
> linalena, kaj je bio dr. B.? nisi mu rekla da te boli? al mene stvarno jako boli, i sad me boli dok hodam, osjećam svaki korak, možda to nije normalno


kordice i mene užasno boli foliulometrija,a isto ko i ti dobila opću na punkciji..bez brige nisi iznimka koju boli..

----------


## linalena

ma jaukala ja, okretala okama al niš
možda da sam tražila
al niš zato, ak sam mogla prošli put sa 19js onda će mi sada biti lakše jer ih nema toliko definitivno

sutra još 3 gonala i navečer štoperica
i da, bio je drB

----------


## kordica

> kordice i mene užasno boli foliulometrija,a isto ko i ti dobila opću na punkciji..bez brige nisi iznimka koju boli..


možeš li mi, molim te, malo opisat kak to ide sa općom anestezijom? hvala

----------


## kordica

> ma jaukala ja, okretala okama al niš
> možda da sam tražila
> al niš zato, ak sam mogla prošli put sa 19js onda će mi sada biti lakše jer ih nema toliko definitivno
> 
> sutra još 3 gonala i navečer štoperica
> i da, bio je drB


mene dr. voli  :Smile: 

sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

a možda se i vidimo u petak

----------


## kiara79

> možeš li mi, molim te, malo opisat kak to ide sa općom anestezijom? hvala


ma ništa posebno..moraš biti natašte-obavezno!!uđeš u ambulantu,ko za običnu punkciju,uvedu ti braunilu u ruku,anesteziologica porazgovara sa tobom i zaspiš na 10 min..probude te i voze u onu sobu pokraj gdje podižemo lijekove,tamo odležiš 2 sata,ja sam se digla puuuno prije jer sam bila ko furija kad na zadnjoj punkciji opat nisam dobila js...
odma kad dođeš javiš se sestrama i dobit ćeš obrazac koji moraš ispuniti,tj.upitnik,za anesteziju..

----------


## sany 7

Sretno svima , da nam krene sa pozitivnim betama. JA nažalost niš ovaj mjesec, cista nikako da pukne. Tako da sad odo lijepo tjedan dana na more, pa ćemo onda opet u akciju.

----------


## kordica

hvala... danas je opet bila dr. T. i nije mi niš rekla kakvo je stanje, samo da nastavim s terapijom kao i do sad

----------


## linalena

Sany7 kvragu i cista al ajd da bude lijepo vrijeme ovaj tjedan da uživate na moru 

kordice ~~~~~~~~ 

Sinoć pala štoperica i sada jedan dan odmora (vraga odmor, nakupilo mi se posla po stanu) a i popdne na UZV štitnjače

----------


## sweety

Rade li folikulometriju sad u nedjelju?

----------


## aska

Ja sam krenula na prvi AIH..prva folikulometrija mi je u ponedjeljak na 10. dan ciklusa.Iskreno,ne ocekujem nista,jer znam da su sanse male,ali kaze doktorica da spermiogram nije los i da prvo idemo s 3-4 AIH-a!

----------


## kiara79

aska sretno...AIH ima manju stopu uspješnosti,ali ne mora biti da će vama biti neuspješan!!

----------


## MalaMa

aska sretno!!
gle, tješi se time da ti imaš i tu opciju. nama na primjer to uopće nije moguće zbog lošeg spermiograma.  AIH je definitivno manje invazivan, bolan itd. u odnosu na IVF. možda tebi bude dobitan!

----------


## aska

cure,hvala puno na podrsci  :Smile:  samo,eto nismo radili hsg pa sam u brizi,ali valjda sve bude ok!

----------


## linalena

> Rade li folikulometriju sad u nedjelju?


 ne znam zasigurno ali mislim da ne, da ne rade nedjeljom
ali možeš probati pitati sestre i samo doći na hitnu ujutro pa vidjeti kada bi ko mogaoo doći


aska ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kordice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


A ja jutros dobila 6 oocita, nakon poprilično bolne punkcije. U pon ćemo znati kada je transfer  a može biti bilo kada pon-sri 
Moramo ponoviti hepatis, hiv zbog zamrzavanja
U čekaoni bio par kaj je razgovarao na njemačkom tak da imamo na klinici i strance
I da, bilo danas dosta punkcija, 3-4 spontanih(prirodnih ciklusa) i 2-3 stimulirana
čekalo se i na konzultacije tak da je živo, živahno
I još neš, punkciju mi radio drB

----------


## MalaMa

linalena, aska i kordice sretno!

----------


## Palcicazg

Zvala sam danas sestru za lijekove došli su do broja 220, 
rekla mi je sestra da zovem za 3 tjedna 

Linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vibrice za tulum ovaj vikend u labu

----------


## kiara79

> Rade li folikulometriju sad u nedjelju?


zovi sutra gore,al ako te dr.nije naručio za nedjelju,onda ne..

----------


## linalena

> Zvala sam danas sestru za lijekove došli su do broja *220,* 
> rekla mi je sestra da zovem za 3 tjedna


kreće se kreće, biti će to tako
Palcice je na kavi nisam ni skužila odmah da se mi znamo sa SD, prvo sam mislila da si bila na kavi 39+ kada sam ja bila
sorry, više bi pričale  o našim doktorima i iskustvima
no imati ćemo prilike ić na trudničke kavice, jako brzo

----------


## MalaMa

znači još oko mjesec i po do mog broja, uh valjda će i to proći

----------


## jo1974

koji broj si ti malama,ja sam 350

----------


## anddu

Cure vrijeme je da nakon najnovijih izjava Milinovića još jednom pokažemo da nismo ovce. A za ovo zaista ne treba puno vremena (ja sam svoje pismo napisala za 10 minuta), a sve nas se tiče. Pokrenimo se i tražimo Milinovićevu javnu ispriku za protekle dvije godine, detalji na linku 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67641-T...-javnu-ispriku!

----------


## kordica

> Rade li folikulometriju sad u nedjelju?


meni je dr. B. reko da dođem u nedjelju...

----------


## kordica

> kordice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> A ja jutros dobila 6 oocita, nakon poprilično bolne punkcije. U pon ćemo znati kada je transfer  a može biti bilo kada pon-sri 
> Moramo ponoviti hepatis, hiv zbog zamrzavanja
> U čekaoni bio par kaj je razgovarao na njemačkom tak da imamo na klinici i strance
> I da, bilo danas dosta punkcija, 3-4 spontanih(prirodnih ciklusa) i 2-3 stimulirana
> čekalo se i na konzultacije tak da je živo, živahno
> I još neš, punkciju mi radio drB


 :Smile:  hvala   nadam se da će i meni radit dr. B. iako ću spavat, al bila bi mirnija kad bi mi on.   Sretno




> linalena, aska i kordice sretno!


hvala



> zovi sutra gore,al ako te dr.nije naručio za nedjelju,onda ne..


i ja tak mislim

----------


## MalaMa

> koji broj si ti malama,ja sam 350


jo1974 ja sam 290. ti bi mogla za mjesec- mjesec i po iza mene. nadajmo se samo da će lijekovi stizati kako treba

----------


## sweety

> zovi sutra gore,al ako te dr.nije naručio za nedjelju,onda ne..


Nisam stigla zvati....

Ma naručena sam sedmi dan ciklusa, a to je u nedjelju.
Ali mislim da nedjeljom rade samo stažisti i ovi zamjenski... Pa po potrebi za naputak o terapiji zovu glavne na telefon.
A ja moram na prvi uzv u ciklusu, ako se bude trebalo što dogovarat, sigurno neću moći sa stažisticom.

----------


## lberc

Linalena,super za 6 stanica. Kaj ti budu zamrzavali stanice?
Aska,Kordice, sretno u postupcima!
Ja sam bila broj 5,ljekove imam još od 5 mjeseca i još ne znam ak bum stigla u 9 mjesecu u postupak,strašno!

----------


## anddu

> jo1974 ja sam 290. ti bi mogla za mjesec- mjesec i po iza mene. nadajmo se samo da će lijekovi stizati kako treba


Cure evo vam prilike ukazati ministru da opet iznosi neistine jer po njemu nema listi cekanja. A sto su ti vasi brojevi nego liste cekanja za lijekove. Stvarno zar ne mozemo izdvojiti 10 minuta svog vremena za ukazati na ono sto se svih nas ovdje tice a ne tek nekolicine ljudi koji se za nas bore zadnje dvije godine! Napisite par recenica ako nemate inspiracije. I to je dovoljno da se opet cuje glas neplodnih parova zakinutih zakonom. Detalje pogledajte na linku koji sam ostavila.par postova povise

----------


## MalaMa

> Linalena,super za 6 stanica. Kaj ti budu zamrzavali stanice?
> Aska,Kordice, sretno u postupcima!
> Ja sam bila broj 5,ljekove imam još od 5 mjeseca i još ne znam ak bum stigla u 9 mjesecu u postupak,strašno!


iberc, pa šta se to događa da se to tako razvuklo?! o baš grozno, mogu mislit kako ti je čekati

----------


## *mare*

sweety ja sam imala fm i nedjeljom. ako je dr B dežuran primi te na ginekologiji, aj probaj zvati na ginekologiju pa pitaj tko je dežuran!

----------


## kordica

dr. B. je dežuran sutra, ja sam sutra na fm kod njega, al mene je on naručui, neznam za druge

----------


## lberc

Ma odužilo se zato kaj me je dr stavio na kontracepciju i u dugi protokol,a ja ne reagiram dobro na dugi protokol,uvijek sam u kratkom i uvijek dobim stanicem,a sad sam dobila 1 folikul i to prazan,to je bilo u 5 mjesecu,pa mi je dr rekal da su godišnji i da dođem 1 dc u 7 mjesecu.Kad sam došla 1 dc u 7 mj,nije bilo dr. samo doktorica i ona je opet pričala o godišnjima i da dođem 1dc u 8 mj. i ak mi punkcija bude iza 18 da ću u stimulirani u 8 mj. Kad sam zvala da pitam dal se trebam naručiti za taj 8 mj,sestra je rekla da ne moram ni dolaziti jer su godišnji i nema dr i o nekakvih 30 postupaka mjesečno i naručila me 12.9. Ja bi mengu trebala dobit 11.9. tak da mi se čini da od mog postupka u 9 mj opet niš. nije mi samo jasno zakaj me uporno iz mjeseca u mjesec naručuju na kontrolu 1dc,a ne gledaju me na ultrazvuk,samo mi napišu,kontrola 1dc,drugi mjesec.Nije mi baš jednostavno hodat iz zagorja svaki mjesec u Zagreb i gnjavit šeficu za slobodan dan,jer raspored je već gotov,a ja nikad ne mogu znati točno na dan kad bude taj 1dan.
Preselila sam se sa VV jer je dr otišao u privatnike,ali sam jako razočarana sa S.d,još nis pozitivno nisam tu doživjela.

----------


## kiara79

Iberc jako mi je žao kaj imaš tako loše iskustvo na SD...ja sam gore zadovoljna,mada još nisam došla do js..
ne kužim zašto zoveš da ti je  1dc i putaš jel možeš doći...ok mi je to kad su godišnji,ali inače nhe moraš zvati...nikad nismo zvali,samo smo došli kad smo trebali..

----------


## lberc

Inače ne zovem,sad sam zvala baš zbog tih godišnjih.Mislim da je dr znala da budu u 8 mj na godišnjem,mogla mi je jednostavno reći da dođem u 9 mj.Meni je sad samo žao kaj me sigurno ne budu stavili u postupak jer budem došla valjda 2dc,i rekli mi budu da je sve puno i da dođem u 10 mj...godina bude prošla,a je nebum niš obavila...da bar imam manje godina,nebi mi bilo hitno.Šteta kaj dr nije malo pročital papire sa vv nebi mi dal takav protokol i u 5 mj bi već obavila 1 stimulirani.ak sam dobro skužila kontracepcija se daje za reguliranje ciklusa,a meni su ok,normalno reagiram i na menopure i gonale,uvijek dobim stanice.Možda me ugodno iznenade,pa me prime u 9.

----------


## MalaMa

iberc baš mi je žao što ti se sve to dogodilo

----------


## lberc

Bude bolje,samo da mi se smiluju,pa da ovu godinu nekaj obavim.
Jednu večer nam je došla sova na žicu od struje i povijala,a to znači da bude neko trudan....nadam se ja!

----------


## *mare*

Ibrec, sad baš čitam i jako mi je žao što ti se sve tako loše poklopilo. Ja sam osobno jaaako zadovoljna na sd, ali valjda je to stvarno kako se kome poklopi.
moj savjet ti je daj sad u 9.mj taj 1dc samo dođi gore i reci da su ti tako rekli. godišnji su gotovi, sve se vratilo u normalu, nema razloga da se sad više nešto izjalovi.
Sada normalno primaju i u prirodne pa zašto ne bi tebe kad već mjesecima imaš lijekove.

držim fige da ovaj put ispadne kako treba. sve do kraja postupka  :Wink:  i da onda brzo zaboraviš sve ove peripetije

----------


## inana

cure, zvala me sad neka gđa sa SD, i rekla da ima poruku od dr.B., da mu moram mailati sve one hormone koji su rađeni 3-5 dc, visinu i težinu... e sad, kaj ona mislila na zadnji nalaz sa zadnjeg postupka, obzirom da kad sam ga pitala dal da ponovim za ovaj put, rekao je da samo tsh koji pravi probleme, čak ne ni prl koji je bio povišen... sad si mislim, pa kaj bum ja njemu taj nalaz mailala, kad ga ima tam u bolnici u kartonu original...
jooooj, protrnula sam kad je nazvala, i za kraj je rekla- hvala vam i sretno... jesu zvali još koga? meni postupak valjda s idućim ciklusom, a sad mi sve krivo kaj nisam ponovila nalaze... jooooj, kaj da mislim...

----------


## inana

i sad sam zvala gore, veli ženska da nema pojima za kaj on to treba, niti zna jel on treba sa zadnjeg postupka ili novije, ona samo zna da nas ima stotinjak na listi koji to moramo poslati... ja ću poslati za zadnjeg jer vjerujem da je riječ o nekoj statistici, a ne o postupku koji slijedi...

----------


## sweety

Iskustvom se uči.... Evo još jedan detalj za koji nisam znala...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Dakle, kada smo na SD radili AIH, dobili smo o trošku bolnice štopericu Brevactid 5000.
Ali sada kad idemo na prirodni IVF, kažu da ne možemo dobiti besplatno.
Varijante:
a) Da ju kupim sama, jer mi ju ne daju besplatno
b) Da mi ju daju, ali mi to zaračunaju kao jedan odrađeni postupak (od onih 6), bez obzira što smo u prirodnom IVF-u, pa Gonala i Menopura nisam niti vidjela.

Ništa, kako moram primit inekciju večeras, kupila sam ju.
I zvali smo HZZO, i sad čekamo očitovanje.


I još sestra kaže, kako, je njoj svejedno da mi ako mi već zaračunava postupak, da joj je svejedno da li mi da *1* ili *30 komada inekcija*.  :Shock:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Undecided: 
Da li to znači da kada budem išla na stimulirani postupak da budem dobila 30 komada inekcija premda mi je potrebna 1?
Jer rekla je kao pa to tako curama *ostane*, pa si ne moraju kupovat...  :Shock: 
A sad kada mi je u prirodnom postupku potrebna ta 1, sada ne mogu dobit jer oni *za nestimulirani IVF ne daju besplatno štoperice*, a za AIH daju???



Molim vas prosvijetlite me....

----------


## linalena

Hmm, ne znam ko dobije 30 gonala, koliko ja znam većinom se dobije oko 20-25 što je najčešće premalo za potpunu stimulaciju
a štoperica se dobije samo jedna

al očito još jedna nebuloza zakona

e da, meni transfer u srijedu, 5.dan

----------


## sweety

*Linalena*, govorim o štoperici BREVACTID.....

BTW, sretno  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

ja sam u prirodnjaku (IVF) kupovala sama štopericu...e sad gdje je kavaka u cijeloj priči nemam pojma...

Linalenaaaaaaaaa još jednom hop za podstanare .-)

----------


## *mare*

da, istina je. uzmeš li bilo šta od bolnice pa bila to i samo jedna štoperica ide pod postupak od hzzo-a. 
ja sam u prirodnima sama kupovala i štopericu i one dvije za poslije transfera i decapeptyl onaj jedan. čak sam bila uvijek u frci da mi ne zaračunaju i to pa nisam ni utriće htjela na recept od soc gina.

i onda me zeznu i za 4 menopura u polustimuliranom potrošim postupak  :Sad: 


Linalena, čestitam i ovdje!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aurora*

*sweety* stopericu si trebala dobiti u bolnici, a prirodni IVF u kojem nisu koristeni lijekovi za stimulaciju (Gonali ili Menopuri) se ne broji kao jedan od 6 besplatnih postupaka. Vidi ovaj, ovaj, i ovaj post i ugledaj se na forumasicu *ježić* koja se nije dala prevariti i koja se izborila za svoje pravo.  :Wink:

----------


## sweety

> *sweety* stopericu si trebala dobiti u bolnici, a prirodni IVF u kojem nisu koristeni lijekovi za stimulaciju (Gonali ili Menopuri) se ne broji kao jedan od 6 besplatnih postupaka. Vidi ovaj, ovaj, i ovaj post i ugledaj se na forumasicu *ježić* koja se nije dala prevariti i koja se izborila za svoje pravo.


Sjećam se te priče, hvala na linku.  :Smile: 

Dakle ovako: Brevactid nije na HZZO listi, barem je tako ženska iz HZZO-a rekla, tako da ga ovi sa SD ni ne mogu dati. 
A to odakle im da ga ipak daju, izgleda da je njihova neka interna donacija od same firme, jer bolnici HZZO ne daje to.
A sad, zašto na SD pacijentima ne daju Ovitrelle ili Cetrotide koji jesu na listi?.... Opet tko zna koja je sad to priča... Pojeo vuk magarca.

Nisam uzela R1 već obični račun, tako da si ga sad mogu nabit na nešto. A ionako ne mogu tražit povrat novca za nešto što nije na listi.  :Mad: 


Mislim da bi bilo u redu da kažu:
_imate soluciju
1. Da sami kupite to i to
2 Ili da vam mi damo nešto drugo to i to
Pa si vi vidite što hoćete, a mi preporučamo to i to...._
Ali to u našoj kulturnoj državi izgleda ne postoji...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kiara79

> Sjećam se te priče, hvala na linku. 
> 
> Dakle ovako: Brevactid nije na HZZO listi, barem je tako ženska iz HZZO-a rekla, tako da ga ovi sa SD ni ne mogu dati. 
> A to odakle im da ga ipak daju, izgleda da je njihova neka interna donacija od same firme, jer bolnici HZZO ne daje to.
> A sad, zašto na SD pacijentima ne daju Ovitrelle ili Cetrotide koji jesu na listi?.... Opet tko zna koja je sad to priča... Pojeo vuk magarca.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweety,baš sam to htjela reći..ja sam kod njih u postupcima 2 godine,nakupovala sam se svačega,od decapeptyla,brevactida,cetrotida...
kad su svi dijelili cetrotide ja sam ga morala kupiti 2 komada,pljunula 1000 kn i na kraju ih nisam koristila..kao sad ne treba,nećemo sa time...ma kak da velim da pop.....doduše,sad se cetrotide i na SD dobiju..

i ko što je već rečeno,u prirodnom  ciklusu imaš pravo na štopericu!!a ako oni misle dati brevactid,neka ga osiguraju,ili neka daju ovitrelle koji imaju..

----------


## kordica

Da se i ovdje javim, danas sam bila na punkciji, dobili smo 6 oocita, opća anestezija je prošla super, ali sad me bole jajnici za pop....  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> Da se i ovdje javim, danas sam bila na punkciji, dobili smo 6 oocita, opća anestezija je prošla super, ali sad me bole jajnici za pop....


bravo kordice,lijepa brojkica..jel sutra zoveš??

----------


## *mare*

> sweety,baš sam to htjela reći..ja sam kod njih u postupcima 2 godine,nakupovala sam se svačega,od decapeptyla,brevactida,cetrotida...
> kad su svi dijelili cetrotide ja sam ga morala kupiti 2 komada,pljunula 1000 kn i na kraju ih nisam koristila..kao sad ne treba,nećemo sa time...ma kak da velim da pop.....doduše,sad se cetrotide i na SD dobiju..
> 
> i ko što je već rečeno,u prirodnom  ciklusu imaš pravo na štopericu!!a ako oni misle dati brevactid,neka ga osiguraju,ili neka daju ovitrelle koji imaju..


ja sam brevactide svaki put kupovala sama, kad su mi dali na sd dobila sam ovitrelle  :Rolling Eyes: 
jeli to sigurno da u prirodnom imamo pravo na štopericu? to nisam znala.

e kakva je to nova fora gore sa prirodnima? očito je jako smanjen broj prirodnih, ja zvala i rekli mi da dođem tek u 10.mj na dogovor za prirodni  :Shock: 
do sad sam znala iz mj u mj ići s prirodnima. ovo me baš ušokiralo. plus što nemamo pojma kad bi lijekovi uopće mogli doći  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

vraćene mi 3 MORULEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, e nemrem vjerovati da smo dogurali do više od 6 stanica
3 zamrznute

----------


## inana

> vraćene mi 3 MORULEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, e nemrem vjerovati da smo dogurali do više od 6 stanica
> 3 zamrznute


bravo!

----------


## kordica

Situacija u labu je dobra, naravno nisam pitala detalje, transfer u petak

linalena bravo  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

ne bi ti ni rekli
čak ni prije transfra, sve info poslije

----------


## kordica

> ne bi ti ni rekli
> čak ni prije transfra, sve info poslije


gamad  :Smile: 
ajde odmori se, idem i ja malo, sutra treba delat

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

curke prave ste koke...... :Smile: 

Linalena mazi bušu  :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

> vraćene mi 3 MORULEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, e nemrem vjerovati da smo dogurali do više od 6 stanica
> 3 zamrznute


Bravo, bravo  :Smile:  
otvori sebi i svima nama dobre početke i dobre završetke  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

> vraćene mi 3 MORULEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, e nemrem vjerovati da smo dogurali do više od 6 stanica
> 3 zamrznute


Linalena,baš se veselim u tvoje ime!Od srca ti želim trocifrenu betu za 12 dana! :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

kordica i linalena bravo i sretno!   :Very Happy: 

iva mia, sličica avatara ti je super!!! vidi se glava, tijelo i nožice (čini mi se  :Unsure:   :Yes:  )
 :Klap:  za bebicu

----------


## Myra2

Linalena super, čestitam i sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina70

*Linalena*: Bravo, bravo
*Kordica*: sretno u petak
*Cure*: kako se zove ona nasmijana sestra (podignuta crna kosa). Koliko znam gore su samo dvije: plava (ne baš strpljiva) i crna ful simpa.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> *Linalena*: Bravo, bravo
> *Kordica*: sretno u petak
> *Cure*: kako se zove ona nasmijana sestra (podignuta crna kosa). Koliko znam gore su samo dvije: plava (ne baš strpljiva) i crna ful simpa.


Sestra Pera, meni su obje bas totalno simpaticne  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

*mare* 100% je provjerena info da u prirodnjaku MORAŠ dobiti štopericu u bolnici!!!!
isto ko i ti brevactid sam kupovala,a ovitrelle dobila..nemoj se dati preveslati pa da si kupuješ štopericu!!!

a ovo da se čekaju prirodnjaci nije ništa novo..prije si htjela u prirodnjak samo si se pojavila 8 dc gore..već neko vrijeme toga nema!!!


linalena kak sam ti obećala...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bit će duplići!!!

----------


## ana.b

Hm... ja sam isto prošli tjedan morala kupiti Brevactid (prirodni ciklus), a kad sam bila na inseminaciji prije 3 mjeseca, onda sam ga dobila...

----------


## sweety

> e kakva je to nova fora gore sa prirodnima? očito je jako smanjen broj prirodnih, ja zvala i rekli mi da dođem tek u 10.mj na dogovor za prirodni 
> do sad sam znala iz mj u mj ići s prirodnima. ovo me baš ušokiralo. plus što nemamo pojma kad bi lijekovi uopće mogli doći


Čini mi se da svakoga za ponovni/prvi ciklus prirodnjaka, prvo stave na čekanje mjesec-dva.
Ja sam isto bila čekala 2 ciklusa, bio je peti mj. kad mi je rela da dodjem u sedmom.
Moguće da puste da se čeka da se jajnici i tijelo malo odmore i pa da se ide u "čisti" prirodnjak, bez da ostaje ev. utjecaja nekakvih prijašnjih hormonskih terapija.
Pretpostavljam.

----------


## kordica

> Sestra Pera, meni su obje bas totalno simpaticne


Meni je sestra Pera simpatična, i ona mlada Kristina 
Hvala svima koji misle na mene

----------


## kiara79

> Čini mi se da svakoga za ponovni/prvi ciklus prirodnjaka, prvo stave na čekanje mjesec-dva.
> Ja sam isto bila čekala 2 ciklusa, bio je peti mj. kad mi je rela da dodjem u sedmom.
> Moguće da puste da se čeka da se jajnici i tijelo malo odmore i pa da se ide u "čisti" prirodnjak, bez da ostaje ev. utjecaja nekakvih prijašnjih hormonskih terapija.
> Pretpostavljam.


hmmm..koliko ja znam dr.B je baš volio ići u prirodnjake poslije stimulacije jer se nađe koji folikul više,baš zbog te hormonske th.jer baš čisti prirodnjak je rizičan..najčešće bježanje folikula,kod mene npr.folikul u atreziji..
ja mislim tj.znam da su im srezali sredstva,pazi se jako koliko se troši,imaju određen broj pacijentica koje mogu u prirodnjak..
npr.štoperica je 250 kn,kateter oko 1000 kn,troškovi u labu...itd..

kordice za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sweety

Možda ovisi nakon kave stimulacije se ide. Ako se ide nakon samo klomića, onda nema baš efekta.
Ja sam išla na prvi IVF ikad, niti vidila niti čula za stimulaciju.
Da je bilo nakon full stimulacije, možda bi imalo smisla.
Ali slažem se sa varijantom o štednji...
Malo je to sve skupa bolesno.

----------


## kordica

:O  ode mi dr. B. na kongres na Brijune. Pa ko će mi radit transfer sutra  :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

> Možda ovisi nakon kave stimulacije se ide. Ako se ide nakon samo klomića, onda nema baš efekta.
> Ja sam išla na prvi IVF ikad, niti vidila niti čula za stimulaciju.
> Da je bilo nakon full stimulacije, možda bi imalo smisla.
> Ali slažem se sa varijantom o štednji...
> Malo je to sve skupa bolesno.


mislim na stimulaciju,gonala,menopura,dugi,kratki protokoli...ostalo tipa klomići su bez veze to nije stimulacija... :Rolling Eyes: 

kordice,mislim da će biti dr.I.

----------


## sweety

> :O  ode mi dr. B. na kongres na Brijune. Pa ko će mi radit transfer sutra


Dr.T   :Cool: 


Sretno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kordica

> kordice,mislim da će biti dr.I.


ufff, dobro je

----------


## kordica

neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee dr. T!!! :horor:

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

:Grin: 


> neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee dr. T!!! :horor:
> 
> Hvala


zašto??! :Grin:

----------


## bugaboo

Meni je dr. T bila na 2 transfera i bilo mi je bolje nego kada ga je radio dr. B, on me nesto tamo dolje stipao, a kod nje nisam nista osjetila.

----------


## kordica

> zašto??!





> Meni je dr. T bila na 2 transfera i bilo mi je bolje nego kada ga je radio dr. B, on me nesto tamo dolje stipao, a kod nje nisam nista osjetila.


Kod mene baš obrnuto. Dr. B. je nježan, divan  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiara79

i meni je ona nježnija!!

----------


## linalena

meni je transfer radila dr I, i oduševljena sam
ma svi su oni dobri , prava ekipa
a čini mi se obučavaju i novoga biologa(gledo mi još neki mladi komad međ noge kad su transferirali)
tak da sam ih 4 u jednom trenutku  imala pod tabanima

----------


## sany 7

Vibrice svim linalena i kordice da bete budu visoke.

----------


## kordica

evo da se javim, vraćena tri zametka  :Smile:  transfer radila dr. T.

----------


## sweety

> evo da se javim, vraćena tri zametka  transfer radila dr. T.


Čestitam! Sad si PUPO!   :Grin: 

Jeli bila nježna?  :Grin:

----------


## kiara79

> Čestitam! Sad si PUPO! 
> 
> Jeli bila nježna?


X

----------


## MASLINA1973

> meni je transfer radila dr I, i oduševljena sam
> ma svi su oni dobri , prava ekipa
> a čini mi se obučavaju i novoga biologa(gledo mi još neki mladi komad međ noge kad su transferirali)
> tak da sam ih 4 u jednom trenutku  imala pod tabanima


Linalena, držim fige za betu!!! Nasmijala si me s ovim popisom ljudi pod tabanima pa sam ih i ja prebrojala - 3 sestre, dr.B., biologica i taj novi biolog (visok, crn, simpatičan) - u dobitnom postupku 6, a u onom prethodnom čak 7 jer je bila dr. I.


Kordice, čekamo betu!!!!

----------


## ines31

Sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, meni je dr.T radila transfer, potpis sve kaže!!!!
Svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za plodnu jesen na SD!!!!!!

----------


## kordica

Bila je nježna, ali i dalje si nisam dobra s njom  :Razz: 
Meni su bile samo dr. T. i biologica. Kad sam se ja oblačila onda je došo onaj mladi zgodni

----------


## nina977

Kordica,mazi i pazi svoje mrvice!Sretno!

----------


## aska

Kordice,sretno! Ja sam danas obavila prvi AIH. Je li normalno imati bolove nalik menstrualnim i krvarenje?

----------


## kordica

Kolko jako krvariš? Ja nisam nikad poslije aih-a krvarila, možda par kapi. ako je u kapljicama onda je normalno. Jesi ti ona slatkica koja je tražila kemijsku?

----------


## aska

Pa onako krvarim..nije bas u kapljicama a nije ni previse..valjda bude stalo. Da,ja sam ta koja je trazila kemijsku  :Smile:  A ti?

----------


## kordica

ma stalo bude, ne brini. ja sam ona plava koja ti je rekla da mazneš kemijsku tam kod biologinje.

----------


## MalaMa

kordica sretno! aska sretno! ma svima sretno!!! započnite nam plodnu jesen!!!

----------


## kordica

hvala MalaMa!

Imam jedno pitanjce. Da li ovo bolovanje na kojem smo kad smo u MPO postupku je 100% plaćeno ili???

----------


## kiara79

> hvala MalaMa!
> 
> Imam jedno pitanjce. Da li ovo bolovanje na kojem smo kad smo u MPO postupku je 100% plaćeno ili???


nije plaćeno 100%,vodi se kao obično bolovanje..

----------


## kordica

:Sad:  onda nejdem na bolovanje

----------


## kiara79

pa ako ne radiš posao koji iziskuje fizički napor,niti ne moraš...prije će ti proći vrijeme...
a ako radiš odi...je da ti uzmu nofčeke,ali zbog svog mira i same sebe da si poslije ne predbacuješ,uživaj doma!!

kako god odlučila,očekujem veeeeliku betu!!sretno!

----------


## lberc

> nije plaćeno 100%,vodi se kao obično bolovanje..









































































































































































































































































































































































































































































meni se je uvijek kad sam bila na bolovanju,vodilo kao 100 % bolovanje.

----------


## lberc

nekaj sam valjda stisnula kaj je takav razmak,nemam pojma

----------


## kiara79

ako ti stavi šifru bolovanja AO onda ti nije plaćeno,u pravilu tak i rade,a rijetke sretnice dobe šifru GO kak se vodi u trudnoći,s obzirom da trudnoća još nije dokazana...sve ovisi o dr.opće prakse,ali opet ponavljam,u pravilu ide AO.

----------


## MalaMa

meni su rekli da bolovanje ovisi o tome koju će šifru u bolnici napisati.

----------


## kiara79

> meni su rekli da bolovanje ovisi o tome koju će šifru u bolnici napisati.


pa ne znam,u bolnici ne pišu šifru za bo,već samo mirovanje na temelju čega opća praksa otvara bo.

----------


## kordica

ma nek se oni hebu sa svojim šiframa, mni je šef reko da nek ostanem doma kolko trebam i da mu nemoram donosit nikakav papir  :Smile:  hvala bogu na takvom šefu

----------


## kiara79

> ma nek se oni hebu sa svojim šiframa, mni je šef reko da nek ostanem doma kolko trebam i da mu nemoram donosit nikakav papir  hvala bogu na takvom šefu


kordice  :Klap:  za takvog šefa..

----------


## MalaMa

> ma nek se oni hebu sa svojim šiframa, mni je šef reko da nek ostanem doma kolko trebam i da mu nemoram donosit nikakav papir  hvala bogu na takvom šefu


šef ti je za 5!

----------


## lberc

Kordice,super ti je šef!
Meni dr opće prakse svaki put piše šifru za 100 % bolovanja,ja joj niš ne govorim.
Evo,konačno i ja u postupku,2dc počinjem sa 2 gonala i kontrola 6 dc...sad još samo da m dođe,trebala je jučer,al sad kad sam ja konačno u postupku,mora kasnit par dana,al nema veze,glavno da krećemo :Very Happy: 
Rekal mi je dr B.da mogu čekat nekih mjesec dana možda i dulje,a možda i manje,ne zna ni on točno jer nisu dobili još niš napismeno,ali bude se slobodno oplođivalo više od 3 stanice,ne znam tko bude u toj skupini,ali onaj tko ima tri postupka,a nije još bilo trudnoće,spada u tu skupinu.
Nisam se usudila čekat jer ko zna kad bude to,opet budu počeli nekakvi godišnji i opet niš od postupka,a lijekove već imam pol godine...kaj je sigurno je sigurno.

----------


## MalaMa

iberc, drago mi je da se sve dobro riješilo. sad mirno dočekaj m i sretno!!

jel znate šta s brojevima? jel se to kreće kud? ja zovem za 15-ak dana opet.

----------


## *mare*

MalaMa, zvala ja prošli tjedan, čisto onak da pitam. Rekli mi da zovem za 3 tjedna. 253 sam. I tek 05.10. idem na konzultacije za nešto, išta. barem polustimulirani. malo se opet sve usporilo  :Sad:

----------


## Mayana

Aha znači samo za to se lijekovi koriste.. Hvala na info! Dosta se dugo čeka,.. Ja idem kod U. 6.10. pa ćemo vidjeti šta kaže.. Do tada naivno pokušavamo prirodno  :Sad:

----------


## Mayana

hvala na informacijama, idem kod njega 6.10. pa će me on vjerojatno dalje usmjeriti..
pozz

----------


## lberc

Cure,zaboravila sam jučer pitat,moram počet sa 2 gonala,kak to ide,2 praška i 1 otopina?
Imam još i 4 decapeptyla,pa mi je rekal da i to potrošim,kaj to ide isto u ruku?

----------


## MalaMa

> MalaMa, zvala ja prošli tjedan, čisto onak da pitam. Rekli mi da zovem za 3 tjedna. 253 sam. I tek 05.10. idem na konzultacije za nešto, išta. barem polustimulirani. malo se opet sve usporilo


hvala ti mare na brzom odgovoru, nisu baš lijepe vijesti, ali bar siznam računati.
ah ode rujan. listopade moj, dođi čim prije...
a do tad  :Coffee:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Cure,zaboravila sam jučer pitat,moram počet sa 2 gonala,kak to ide,2 praška i 1 otopina?
> Imam još i 4 decapeptyla,pa mi je rekal da i to potrošim,kaj to ide isto u ruku?


da, da 2 praška i 1 otopina...a ne znam ti za decapeptyl što ti je rekao....ja sam sebi davala u trbuh....meni je to bilo jednostavnije  :Smile:

----------


## kordica

> Cure,zaboravila sam jučer pitat,moram počet sa 2 gonala,kak to ide,2 praška i 1 otopina?
> Imam još i 4 decapeptyla,pa mi je rekal da i to potrošim,kaj to ide isto u ruku?


ja sam sebi sve davala u trbuh, tak je najlakše a i najmanje boli. U jednoj otopini možeš pomiješat do tri praha.

----------


## modesty4

Pozdrav cure! Ja sutra krećem sa folikulometrijom, polustimulirani klomifensko - gonalski. Jednostavno nisam imala strpljenja čekati lijekove!

----------


## corinaII

Hej Modesty nisma te dugo čula, nadam se da si dobro  :Smile: .  Ali ni ja nisam bila cijelo ljeto ovdje na forumu...jednostavno mi je trebalo odmora od svega ali isto nisam mirovala 100%
Nazvat ču i ja S.Duh ovih dana da vidim kako to ide s odleđivanjem jajnih stanica pa da pokušamo i stime.....ali su mi sve nade popožene u Cito sljedeče godine u 4mj.

----------


## modesty4

Corina i meni je trebao odmor od svega (kiretaža, fijaska u Mb-u i užasnog pokušaja prirodnog na SD-u)!
Gore jutros nije bila gužva, radila je samo dr.T.
Ja sam u petak opet gore. I da, ono najvažnije, imamo 3 folikulića nakon klomifena i sad ću još pojačati sa po 2 gonala slijedeća 2 dana.
Svakako nemoj čekati 4 mj i idi po svoje smrzliće! Naša Iva Mia je upravo iz takvog ostala trudna (pusa bebaču  :Kiss: )

----------


## lberc

Hvala,cure na odgovorima,decapeptya imam samo 4 od prošli put pa je dr rekal da i to potrošim.
Modesty4,super za 3 folikula!

----------


## corinaII

Modesty draga joj nisam znala svašta ti se izdogađalo. Nadam se da je gotovo s ružnim stvarima i da dolaze samo ljepe  :Smile: .....
Zovem S.Duh ovih dana za dogovor morala sam napuniti baterije i odmoriti se od svega......sad stiže jesen i vrijeme je za nove akcije  :Smile:

----------


## inana

zvala sam, napokon stigli svi ljekovi, sutra idem po njih... ima koga sutra?

----------


## modesty4

Ja sam sutra gore inana, ali jurim odmah nakon folikulometrije na vlak! Koji si broj?

----------


## kiara79

modesty i corina,drago mi je da ste opet "u igri"..
 :Smile: 
sretno!!

----------


## jo1974

cure meni je ostalo 5 gonala od zadnjeg postupka rekli su mi da to moram vratiti a ja nikako do zgreba pa me zanima jeli ja baš to moram vratiti ako imam zakazano opet drugi postupak neda mi se da bezveze idem do zg samo radi nečega što mi je več debelo naplačeno i nije nakraju uspijelo,jeli me mogu sudski ganjati za 5 gonala  :Smile:

----------


## *mare*

Inana, ti si ono dobila sve osim menopura još u 8.mjesecu, zar ne? Kad startaš, što su ti rekli? 
 :Very Happy:  za lijekove i pomicanje s mrtve točke čekanja!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## modesty4

Cure danas sam pitala, sestra mi je rekla da su lijekovi došli do broja 250.
U ponedjeljak sam na punkciji, imali možda još netko?

----------


## linalena

super cure za napredak
i vidim da se počelo zahuktavati
ja u pon vadim betu

----------


## mala bu

svim čekalicama da im što brže prođe...linalena "držim fige" za 19.9. :Very Happy:

----------


## nina70

> cure meni je ostalo 5 gonala od zadnjeg postupka rekli su mi da to moram vratiti a ja nikako do zgreba pa me zanima jeli ja baš to moram vratiti ako imam zakazano opet drugi postupak neda mi se da bezveze idem do zg samo radi nečega što mi je več debelo naplačeno i nije nakraju uspijelo,jeli me mogu sudski ganjati za 5 gonala


Haha, ne vjerujem da će te proganjati. I meni su rekli da na transferu vratim lijekove koji su mi ostali... i ja vratila, mada sam se isto osjećala glupo jer nisam tada znala da će sve završiti sretno. Ja bih se sada na tvom mjestu malo oglušila jer to su tvoji lijekovi i sada imaš pokušaj manje. Da nismo ograničene brojem pokušaja vraćanje lijekova bi imalo smisla, a ovako mislim da to traženje lijekova natrag nije u skladu sa zakonom. Dakako, budu li inzistirali popusti im.....jer će ti još trebati  :Smile:  U svakom slučaju: sretno!

----------


## nina70

> super cure za napredak
> i vidim da se počelo zahuktavati
> ja u pon vadim betu


Držim ti fige za betu s  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  znamenke!!!

----------


## jo1974

ninice moja hvala na odgovoru ,imam ja več novi broj ali nakon fijaska koji sam imala u 7 mjesecu lučinger me je uzeo pod svoje okrilje pa sad skupljam ljekove imam ja dosta i možda bi mi baŠ TIH 5 gonala bili taman ako ostanu ja njima vratim ali tek nakon pozitivne bete,imaš potpuno pravo i potpisujem ono što si rekla

----------


## MalaMa

> super cure za napredak
> i vidim da se počelo zahuktavati
> ja u pon vadim betu


linalena, sretno u ponedjeljak!

----------


## MalaMa

> Cure danas sam pitala, sestra mi je rekla da su lijekovi došli do broja 250.
> U ponedjeljak sam na punkciji, imali možda još netko?


modesty, želim ti da punkciju ni ne osjetiš  :Smile:

----------


## inana

> Inana, ti si ono dobila sve osim menopura još u 8.mjesecu, zar ne? Kad startaš, što su ti rekli? 
>  za lijekove i pomicanje s mrtve točke čekanja!!


 :Klap:  draga moja, ja sam dobila samo menopure, ostalo sam čekala, dobili su ljekove do 250, ja sam taman 4 broja manje... joj, nesmijem puno misliti o tome... nisam išla danas, da ih ne gledam prek vikenda, idem u ponedjeljak...predpostavljam da bu me opet hitil na dugi, ali nema veze, danas mi je 7 dc, tak da bi startali za dva tjedna...., Bože, ako me čuješ... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## inana

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  ja sam 246, nadam se da bude sretan broj... mislim da bude...



> Ja sam sutra gore inana, ali jurim odmah nakon folikulometrije na vlak! Koji si broj?

----------


## thratinchica

Curke, imam pitanje....bila sam prije cca 2 godine na sv duhu, icsi, a mozda bi uskoro opet, pa me zanima koliko se ceka i koja je tocno procedura? hvala! nemam vremena za pretrazivanja foruma, ali dr B vise nije tamo?

----------


## MalaMa

> Curke, imam pitanje....bila sam prije cca 2 godine na sv duhu, icsi, a mozda bi uskoro opet, pa me zanima koliko se ceka i koja je tocno procedura? hvala! nemam vremena za pretrazivanja foruma, ali dr B vise nije tamo?


thratinchica,
ja sam krajem 5.mj zapisana na listu čekanja i vjerojatno će mi lijekovi doći u 10 mjesecu.
mi smo u 5.mj imali sve nalaze. za mene hormone, briseve, papu, za mm spermiogram, analizu ejakulata na bakt., a za oboje markere za hiv i hepatitis, e da i psihološko i pravno savjetovanje.
nama je ovo prvi put pa ne znam kakva je lista čekanja za one koji su već bili u postupcima. to će ti reči cure koje su duže vrijeme u tome.
dr. B je još uvijek na SD.
sretno!

----------


## kordica

Jutro!  Popišala sam jutros plus, 12dpo i 9dnt. Daj bože da je to to i da se održi. Sretno svima

----------


## aska

kordice,nadam se da je to to  :Very Happy:  sretno!

----------


## nina977

Kordice,bravo! :Very Happy:

----------


## sany 7

Bravo :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

jej Kordice

čestitam   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

kordice čestitam!!!!

linalena tebe čekam sutra...i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

kordice, super vijesti!!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Kordice, čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

Kordice.super :Very Happy: ,kad vadiš betu?
Linalena,~~~~~~~~~za tvoju sutrašnju betu,da bude velika!
Ja sutra na folikulometriju,nadam se da da imaj nekaj folikulića,nekak mi se čini da su mi 2 gonala premalo,bumo vidli..

----------


## kordica

U srijedu vadim betu. Hvala svima
Linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

počeo mi neki smeđi trakasti iscjedak
u glavi mi je pritisak i osjećaj onako snuždenosti nekakve kakav znam imati kada trebam dobiti M
a niš , prva stvar ujutro beta

----------


## nina70

*Kordice* juhu  :Grin:   :Klap: 
*Linalena* ne brini, to je pritisak u zraku. Sutra će bit beta od  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  brojke!!!

----------


## *mare*

Kordice čestitaaam! I držim fige da beta bude veeeelika!  :Very Happy: 
Linalena, ne brini ništa to ne mora značiti, javi nam lijepu troznamenkastu betu!!

ajde cure, da lijepo kvalitetno otvorimo jesensku sezonu!  :Klap:

----------


## Cana73

Linalena sretno danas!

----------


## špelkica

Kordice, čestitam  :Klap: 
Linalena, ti se naša sljedeća trudnica  :Yes:

----------


## linalena

eh, javila na odbrojavanje
beta je ravna 0
al već dogovorila da sljedeći tjedan krećemo sa smrzlićima
ajda sada će biti samo 1 krio

----------


## MASLINA1973

Linalena, žao mi je...

----------


## inana

:Rolling Eyes: ... ja podigla ljekove... veli dr. da joj je nekak brzo sad opet ići na IVF, a bio je zadnji u 4. mjesecu, pa je rekla da se javim u 10., zahvat bu u 11... dobro da kiša pada pa mogu reći da sam tužna zbog vremena... :Sad:  sad treba dragom reći... :Love:

----------


## nina977

Linalena,žao mi je!Držim fige za krio!

----------


## lberc

Linalena,žao mi je...super za novi postupak!

----------


## sany 7

Linalena sorry. Idemo dalje

----------


## MalaMa

linalena, što ti reći, žao mi je
sretno s krio

----------


## MalaMa

inana, izdržat ćeš ti to, drži se!

----------


## aska

Linalea zao mi je..

----------


## špelkica

Linalena, :Love:

----------


## inana

> inana, izdržat ćeš ti to, drži se!


 :Sad:  a znam, samo nekak kaj god si splaniram, uvijek nekaj drugo bude...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MalaMa

inana, znam da je teško čekati i ja sam već luda od čekanja. mislim da je u ovim našim borbama to najteže. čekaš jedno, pa čekaš drugo, samo čekanje. no gledaj to s te strane da je možda bolje za tvoj organizam da pričekaš. vjerojatno doktorica zna zašto ti je to rekla. a mjesec dana i nije tako strašno.
sretno! proletjet će vrijeme, vidjet ćeš.  :Yes:

----------


## kordica

beta 12dnt 460,90

hvala svima na podršci   :D

----------


## Palcicazg

linalena baš mi je žao
kordica bravo, bravo

curke i ja uskoro startam, čekam M, lijekovi su u hladnjaku, protokol dobiven
veselim se, ali me isto toliko i frka

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

kordice bravooooooooo čestitamo  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Kordice,čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## kordica

Hvala svima!

----------


## lberc

Kordice,čestitam,beta je super :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

Ja u petak na punkciji,nadam se da bude sve ok.

----------


## MalaMa

kordice, suuuuuuuper vijesti! čestitam!    :Klap: 

palcicazg, samo hrabro! sretno!

----------


## aska

kordice,cestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## *mare*

kordi draga, čestitam još jednom! ma sto puta!!  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy: 

cure pitala me danas frendica a ne znam odgovor: jeste li ponavljale hiv i hepatitis? moji su nalazi poprilično novi pa ja samo ponavljam hormone, papu i briseve (to sve svako malo vadim i papu jer sam u prošlosti imala cinove i kojekakva st/*anja). ona se sad sprema u novi postupak pa da ne gubi vrijeme pitala me treba li i to ponoviti.  :Confused:

----------


## MalaMa

mare, ne znam za hiv i hepatitis,
i mene brine ponavljanje nalaza, imaš pp

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> kordi draga, čestitam još jednom! ma sto puta!! 
> 
> cure pitala me danas frendica a ne znam odgovor: jeste li ponavljale hiv i hepatitis? moji su nalazi poprilično novi pa ja samo ponavljam hormone, papu i briseve (to sve svako malo vadim i papu jer sam u prošlosti imala cinove i kojekakva st/*anja). ona se sad sprema u novi postupak pa da ne gubi vrijeme pitala me treba li i to ponoviti.



ja ti to nisam ponavljala , mislim za HIV i hepatitis

----------


## linalena

Mi trebamo ponoviti, prethodni su od 10mj 2010, kažu da treba zbog zamrzavanja

----------


## sany 7

Ja sam trebala ponavljati, ako je prošlo više od godinu dana .


Kordice :Very Happy:

----------


## modesty4

Samo da vam kažem cure da SD radi punom parom. Danas je bilo 6 trasfera (i ja među njima, imamo dva 8 st zametka), a bilo jei veliki broj punkcija!

----------


## corinaII

modesty  :Smile:  čuvaj svoje mrvice i sretno s velikom betom

----------


## linalena

corina kada ćeš u krio??? Ja krećem sljedeći tjedan

modesty ~~~ za impalntaciju i bebača za 9 mjeseci. Koji si dan imala transfer i ko je radio punkciju/transfer?? E da i kaj uzimaš osim utrića?

lberc ~~~ za sutrašnju punkciju, taman koliko treba finih kvalitetnih jajčeka i vojsku sposobnih spermaća

Palcice sretno i berićetno u postupku

----------


## kika222

Dugo me nije bilo i zato čestitam svim novim trudnicama a svim ostalim puno srećice želim! Ja sam krenula sa decapeptylima 22 dan ciklusa i danas sam potrošila  sedmu injekciju. Nisam sigurna ali doktor mi je rekao da dođem u ponedjeljak na kontrolu iako možda dobim mengu??

----------


## linalena

Da, odi s time da  pitaj sestru prije dal da se skidaš ili ne!!!!
I ja sam tako bila neki 6-7 dan supresije a kako još nisam dobila M rekli mi da se javim čim dobijem kako bi odredili stimulaciju, dobila odmah sljedeći dan. Došla sam isto ujutro u pol 8 s time da se nisam skidala nego samo kada je bio moj red ušla unutra i rekla da mi je 1dc a onda su mi rekli s koliko gonala krenut od 2dc

----------


## kika222

> Da, odi s time da  pitaj sestru prije dal da se skidaš ili ne!!!!
> I ja sam tako bila neki 6-7 dan supresije a kako još nisam dobila M rekli mi da se javim čim dobijem kako bi odredili stimulaciju, dobila odmah sljedeći dan. Došla sam isto ujutro u pol 8 s time da se nisam skidala nego samo kada je bio moj red ušla unutra i rekla da mi je 1dc a onda su mi rekli s koliko gonala krenut od 2dc


 Hvala ti na odgovoru, idem u ponedjeljak gore pa ću vidjeti!!!

----------


## corinaII

Linalana draga ja ču sredinom 10mj na S.Duh po svoje jane stanice, tebalo mi je malo odmora ovo ljeto i evo sad sam se uhvatila zubara pa kad to rješim eto mene u Zagrebu. Zvala sam baš prije dva dana S.Duh i sestra mi je rekla da dodjem 7dc. na folikumetriju pa onda krečem u akciju.

----------


## lberc

Modesty,samo pazi i mazi svoje mrve!

Ja danas obavila punkciju,dobili 9 stanica,ja super zadovoljna,kak sam imala puno slabiju stimulaciju nek inače i ranije punkciju,boljelo je katastrofa,al to je najmanje važno...čekamo ponedjeljak da zovemo kakav je bio tulum u labu(ak budu tulumarili ko mm bude super,prekjučer su na poslu imali feštu za kraj sezone,otišal jeu 5 popodne a došal u 2 ponoći :Mad: )!

----------


## aska

Ja prijavljujem negativnu betu! Bio je to prvi AIH,i kako to sad cure ide? Jel pauziram ili idem odmah opet? Jel u ponedjeljak zovem sestru da javim betu? Sorry na silnim pitanjima,nova sam u svemu ovome..

----------


## modesty4

Malo kasnim, ali evo me!
Linalena od terapije moj popis je poduži, ali prije svega transfer je bio 3 dan, punkciju je odradila dr.Turudić (hvala joj na nasmijavanju i brzim i vještim rukama), a transfer dr. Ivkošić.
Terapija: estrofem, utrogestan, decortin, Fraxiparine (problemi sa trombofilijom); 1 i 4 dan nakon transfera brevactide,adrugi dan nakon transfera decapeptyl. To bi bilo to.
Zanimalo bi me i kod drugih da li je terapija slična?
Iberc čestitam na prekrasnih 9 komada (što je meni nedostižan san) i držim fige za ponedjeljak!
Aska u novi postupak se inače može odmah, naravno ovisi i kakav, da li ćeš ponovo AIH ili Ivf, ako je ovo drugo onda je to malp kompliciranije osim ako nisi u prirodnom, ali ništa bez dogovora sa dr. Javi se sestri u ponedjeljak pa će ti ona najbolje reći što dalje.

----------


## aska

Hvala modesty4! Trebala bih ici na AIH.

----------


## linalena

> Terapija: estrofem, *utrogestan, decortin,* Fraxiparine (problemi sa trombofilijom); 1 i 4 dan nakon transfera brevactide,a*drugi dan nakon transfera decapeptyl*. To bi bilo to.
> Zanimalo bi me i kod drugih da li je terapija slična?
> .


ja sam još uzimala andol100 i taj decortin i to po pol tablete
estrofem nisam uzimala, valjda zato kaj ja uvijek imam OK endo
trombofiliju nisam još provjerila
brevactide mi ovaj put nisu dali i to me baš začudilo (dal to ima veze sa transferom 5 dan)

----------


## modesty4

Mislim da brevactide nema veze sa transferom 5 dan.Čitala sam post dr. Radončića u kojem kaže da se daje i nakon transfera 5 dan. Mene bi više zanimalo koja je svrha tog brevactida nakon transfera. Koliko znam sadrži hcg, tako da ukoliko se uzima kasnije nakon transfera (5 dan i dalje) ako radiš prerano betu može biti lažno pozitivna.

----------


## lberc

Joj,cure,ja sad čitam da sam krivo napisala broj stanica....kakvih 9,daleko sam ja do 9 stanica..dobila sam 5 stanica,al ja sam ipak prezadovoljna,samo da se oplode.Bila sam još nakljukana normabelom,voltarenom,panatusom(jako kašljem),pa nije čudo da sam sve naopak napisala.
Modesty,meni je jedanput test bio lažno pozitivan jer sam ga napravila 9 dan,i bio je pozitivan zbog brevacida.
Ja sam sad dobila za terapiju utrogestan,decortin i andol.
Dajte mi još recite,u ponedjeljak moramo zvati oko 10 da vidimo ak se kaj oplodilo,transfer ne bude onda u ponedjeljak nek u utorak?

----------


## kiara79

Iberc,,da zoveš oko 10..ma bez brige,reći će ti oni kad da dođeš...ja ti puno vibram i želim da uspiješ!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Gosparka

Cure, molim malu pomoć  :Smile: 
Budući moram u Zg izvaditi jedan dio onih markera (mislim za sifilis), a u Petrovoj 3 bude užasna gužva, negdje sam pročitala da se to može obaviti i u Mirogojskoj. Malo sam zaposlila google, pa ako mi možete potvrditi jel se to vadi u Zavodu za javno zdravstvo "Dr. Andrija Štampar", Mirogojska 18, jel to to? I jel normalno ide na uputnicu, bez plaćanja? Malo sam OT  :Embarassed: 
Hvala curke i sretno u postupcima, ako Bog da, stižem vam i ja u metropolu i na SD za par dana  :Love:

----------


## lberc

Evo ja sad zvala,transfer u srijedu..tak sam sretna!
Ak je u petak bila punkcija,kaj budu to blastice?

----------


## Gosparka

morule ili blastice...super, držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Evo ja sad zvala,transfer u srijedu..tak sam sretna!
> Ak je u petak bila punkcija,kaj budu to blastice?


Super!

----------


## linalena

lberc super, naravno da će biti blastice i to 3 krasne blastice

A ja opet u krio postupku, u četvrtak 1UZV

----------


## lberc

Linalena,riječi ti se pozlatile....ma jam ti danas tak sretna kak da sam već trudna,čak sam se počastila sa malo tulipana,da ih posadim prije mirovanja(obožavam cvijeće)!

Linalena,super kaj si već u postupku,kaj imaš tri zamrznute stanice?

----------


## linalena

aha, ja se nadala malo drmanju postelje i naganjanju ovulacije al eto opet se moramo paziti prije O

----------


## MalaMa

curke, jel zna tko kakve novosti o lijekovima?

----------


## *mare*

MalaMa imaš pp.  :Wink: 

cure nema lijekova. možda iza 10.10.  :Sad:

----------


## MalaMa

> MalaMa imaš pp. 
> 
> cure nema lijekova. možda iza 10.10.


nadam se, nadam....

----------


## lberc

Evo,ja dobila na čuvanje 3 bebice,beta za 12 dana

----------


## kiara79

lberc ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu!!!

----------


## linalena

lberc sada čekamo s tobom , eto malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jel znaš kaj su ti vratili, ili i tebi ko i kordici nisu niš rekli????

Ja sutra na 1 folikulometriji u krio postupku, biti će mi 9dc

----------


## lberc

Linalena,niš ne znam,samo me je dr pital dal da vrate sva tri,ja sam rekla da može,a on je rekal ak se sva tri prime da budemo onda o tome razmišljali,i da zaboravila sam pitat za one dvije stanice,al kak niš ne piše na otpusnom pismu,valjda ih nisu zamrznuli.I biologica me je pitala(valjda 
je ona u zelenom biolog) koliko sam do sad imala transfera i da kak ih je već bilo puno moram do bete dobivat fraxiparin.

Linalena sretno na folikulometriji,da ti ovaj postupak bude uspješan!

----------


## MASLINA1973

*Iberc*, neka ti je sa srećom :Smile:

----------


## linalena

koja jutros gore pustoš, valjda 7 folikulometrija
no ajd bar smo sve brzo gotove
ja imam sljedeću kontrolu u ponedjeljak
i vjerojatno oplodnju utorak/srijeda
makar sam rekla doktoru da mi je ovo 4-ti krio i da je uvijek bilo 14 dan

Samo da se pokrenu lijekovi i naravno za uspješne postupke
pogotovo za pikalice gonalima od danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~ Sany

----------


## MalaMa

iberc i linalena sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kordica

Pozdravček! evo da se i ja javim nakon par dana. bila danas na prvom uzv kod dr. B  :Zaljubljen:  i jasno se vide dvije gestacijske vrečice, nazire se treća.  :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock:  
Kontrola za tjedan dana da vidimo kaj je točno s tim trećim.

Sretno svima!

----------


## MalaMa

draga kordice, odliiiiiično  :Klap: 
 i još i treća  :Shock: 
što mi se više približava taj moj prvi postupak sve više razmišljam o toj brojčici 3

želim ti da bude sve ok, ne znam jel si želiš trojke, ali vjerujem da ćeš biti presretna i s dvojčekima.
sretno!!

----------


## kordica

i ja i mm i dr. bi bili najzadovoljniji sa blizancima, al kak bog da tak nek bude. samo da su zdravi <3

----------


## MalaMa

kordice potpisujem tvoje želje!
kak bog da. samo nek da  :Yes:

----------


## sany 7

:-d:-d:-d

----------


## MASLINA1973

Kordice, sretno!

----------


## lberc

Kordice,sretno!

----------


## Franka 35

Pozdrav svima, prije svega poželjet ću sreću svim trudilicima i njihovim najdražima, da uspiju što je moguće prije! mi smo trenutno u fazi izbora MPO klinike, pa me zanima, obzirom da vidim da su se neki prebacili sa VV na Sv.Duh - bila bih vam vrlo zahvalna ako bi podijelili s nama, iz kojeg je to bilo razloga?

----------


## MalaMa

franka, imaš poruku
 :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Pozdrav svima, prije svega poželjet ću sreću svim trudilicima i njihovim najdražima, da uspiju što je moguće prije! mi smo trenutno u fazi izbora MPO klinike, pa me zanima, obzirom da vidim da su se neki prebacili sa VV na Sv.Duh - bila bih vam vrlo zahvalna ako bi podijelili s nama, iz kojeg je to bilo razloga?


Samo kratko jer sam i sama bila u takvim pitanjima pa sam slaba na sve "početnike" - mi se nismo prebacivali, odmah sam otišla dr. B., najprije na razgovor i dogovorili smo se da ćemo krenuti s AIH pa onda "do kraja" isprobati sve. Uglavnom, to je najsigurniji put - razgovor s dr. B., određivanje početka i sretnu plovidbu vam želim. 6,5 mjeseci poslije prvoga razgovora i susreta javila sam mu visoku betu. Po meni, naoružaj se strpljenjem (kod nas su godine učinile svoje jer je prvo dijete začeto u bračnoj postelji), imaj povjerenja u ekipu čak i u nekoj fazi pomisliš da si gubitnica i sretno!!!

----------


## Franka 35

Hvala objema na savjetima, i pomoći, kao i lijepim željama..Vjerujem da razumijete naše strahove i strepnje, da ne promašimo izborom klinike za MPO, pa po tko zna koji put ostanemo razočarani liječnicima, a godine odu..Znam, ljudi imaju različita iskustva, ali smjernice će nam dobro doći...Svaka informacija nam je hvalevrijedna..

----------


## Palcicazg

kordica Iberc sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jučer sam krenula sa pikanjem 3 gonala dnevno i u utorak prva folikulometrija  :Very Happy:

----------


## nina70

Joj, pa tu se svašta dešava  :Smile: 
Linalena, Iberc, Palcicazg: sretnooooo
Kordice, neka ti se ostvare želje....
Svim curama sretno u novim postupcima od srca!!!

----------


## Palcicazg

Dansa prva folikulomertija, super jedan vodeći folikul i dosta malih.
Sutra opet jurim gore, uf valjda bum hodočastila svaki dan gore

----------


## lberc

Palcica,super za folikul,kaj si u prirodnom?
Kaj je sa Linalenom,još nije niš javila,nadam se da bude imala transfer,danas,ili sutra.

----------


## Palcicazg

iBERC, Ja sam u stimuliranom ciklusu sa Gnalima i danas su mi rekli da su jako zadovoljni sa folukuliama 
endometri je 8mm i s time su zadovoljni
s punim osmjehom sam jurila na posao 
Linalenu sam srela gore, sigurno bu se javila..... i ja čekam Lina, možda si i ti sutra gore?

----------


## MalaMa

palčice super!
kako vi cure kombinirate posao s tim folikulometrijama? svaki dan juriti. u koje vrijeme u danu se mora doći na folikulometriju?

----------


## Palcicazg

Mene moje zlatne kolegice pokrivaju, radim od 7:30 
dojurim tramvajem dosta brzo na posao 
rekla sam šefici da moram malo kasniti i sva sreća da ima razumjevanja 

MalaMa najbolje ti je doći oko 7h (ili ranije) sjesti i čekati

----------


## linalena

idem sutra gore opet, vidimo se P.
danas sam imala folikul 12mm

----------


## MalaMa

ne mogu izdržati, zovem sutra opet za lijekove, možda me iznenade  :Smile:

----------


## sany 7

Linalena kakvo je stanje????????

----------


## linalena

nakraju bila jučer oplodnja i odmrzavanje (obrnutim redom)
sve se se odmrznule ali danas ujutro se još nije vidlo dal su se počele dijeliti
moram sutra opet zvati

----------


## Palcicazg

Linalena držim fige, meni je sutra punkcija (nemam pojma koliko imam folikula) 
hehe još će biti skupni tulum u labu  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Palcice sretno i bezbolno
i naravno plodno

načula sam da imamo trostruku trudnicu

----------


## MalaMa

curke sretno!!
ipak su trojčeki  :Smile: 

lijekovi ipak poslije 10.10. , nema iznenađenja

----------


## nina70

*MalaMa* pa to je super  :Smile:  Sad si mirna dogledno vrijeme  :Wink:  Od srca ti želim da laganini izguraš do kraja  :Heart:

----------


## Palcicazg

Cure moje, evo preživjela sam punkciju, malo me bolilo kad mi dr. stisnula jajnik  :Shock: 
ali sve u svemu bilo je super, 
sestra, dr.T. su me cijelo vrijeme animirali 

poslali smo 3 ocite na tulum u lab.  :Yes: 

bilo je danas dosta inseminacija, e pa cure sretno  :Smile:

----------


## sany 7

Sretno svima

----------


## linalena

palčice ~~~~~~~ za tulum

a moje odmrznute su ipak zatulumarile, transfer 2 embrija u ponedjeljak

----------


## corinaII

Linalena sretno,transfer dva embrija iz zamrznutih je super....to mi daje nade i da će kod mene bit nešto za vratiti.

Linalena sretno još jednom u ponedjeljak  :Smile:

----------


## sany 7

Juhuuuuu linalena

----------


## lberc

Linalena,super za transfer,sretno u ponedjeljak
Palčice~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ludi tulum
Corina kad ti krećeš?

----------


## nina977

Linalena,super vijesti,sretno u ponedjeljak!

Palčica,da bude veliki tulum u labu!

Iberc,kad je beta?

I naravno svima koji  čekaju i iščekuju,sretno!!!

----------


## lberc

Beta,tek u utorak,a nalaz nadam se u srijedu.tak ti je to kod nas u zagorju,ne vade svaki dan,a to kaj su naši živčeki već slabi,koga briga.

----------


## kika222

Ja danas bila na punkciji i imam 3 oocita... Jel to dobro žene?  Kolike su šanse da se sve tri oplode i dočekaju transfer??? Ovo mi je prvi put.. Zahvalna sam za svaki odgovor!

----------


## MalaMa

nina70 hvala na ohrabrenju!

svima sretno!!

----------


## andream

Kika, i ja sam imala tri oocite i sve tri oplođene. Rezultat vidiš u potpisu. Rekla bih odlično, samo neka se sada lijepo dijele i napreduju. Meni je transfer bio treći dan, imali smo dva osmostanična zametka i jedan sa 6 na osam stanica. Ponekad se pitam koji je bio dobitan.

----------


## Palcicazg

> Ja danas bila na punkciji i imam 3 oocita... Jel to dobro žene?  Kolike su šanse da se sve tri oplode i dočekaju transfer??? Ovo mi je prvi put.. Zahvalna sam za svaki odgovor!


kika ja sam isto danas imala punkciju 3 oocite i nadam se velikom tulumu u labu, uf ipak nas ima 

naravno da su ti velike šanse da se sve 3 oplode i da se lijepo počnu dijeliti

----------


## Palcicazg

> Beta,tek u utorak,a nalaz nadam se u srijedu.tak ti je to kod nas u zagorju,ne vade svaki dan,a to kaj su naši živčeki već slabi,koga briga.


samo ti nama lijepo javi pozitivnu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
joj baš je igra živaca..

----------


## Palcicazg

> a moje odmrznute su ipak zatulumarile, transfer 2 embrija u ponedjeljak


linalena, super da su se lijepo odmrznule 
ipak su počeli dobri tulumi u labu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~

----------


## aska

I ja danas imala AIH,za razliku od proslog puta proslo puno bezbolnije,nema krvarenja a i broj spermija nas ugodno iznenadio,povecao se broj skoro 3x vise  :Very Happy: 

Cure,sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

Ibrec draga evo čekam mengu da dođe pa idemo za Zagreb  :Smile:  hmmm kroz nekih desetak dana sam gore.

----------


## kika222

> kika ja sam isto danas imala punkciju 3 oocite i nadam se velikom tulumu u labu, uf ipak nas ima 
> 
> naravno da su ti velike šanse da se sve 3 oplode i da se lijepo počnu dijeliti


Prvi mi je put i znam da je to možda nevjerojatno ali nekak osjećam da bude neke!! Sretno i tebi i svim trudilicama!!!

----------


## kordica

> Ja danas bila na punkciji i imam 3 oocita... Jel to dobro žene?  Kolike su šanse da se sve tri oplode i dočekaju transfer??? Ovo mi je prvi put.. Zahvalna sam za svaki odgovor!


i moj rezultat sa 3 oplođene i 3 vraćene vidiš u potpisu  :Smile:  tri mala vanzemaljca

----------


## lberc

Cure,kak ide to sa javljanjem nalaza bete na sd.,kaj samo nazovem i velim nalaz,znam da se za prirodnjake naručuje,kaj se to čeka ili se može odmah iza stimuliranog kak je bilo na vv?
Kordice,super,znači ipak su se sva tri primila.

----------


## kiara79

Iberc žao mi je zbog bete..
da,javiš nalaz i probaj se naručiti odmah za prirodni,uhhh nekad je bilo na SD da si mogla iz mjeseca u mjesec samo doći bez najave,a sad se naručuje...
ja ti preporučam sutra sa nalazom otići gore..dr.B.ima ambulantu i uzet će te odmah..telefonom je malo li-la!!!

----------


## lberc

> Iberc žao mi je zbog bete..
> da,javiš nalaz i probaj se naručiti odmah za prirodni,uhhh nekad je bilo na SD da si mogla iz mjeseca u mjesec samo doći bez najave,a sad se naručuje...
> ja ti preporučam sutra sa nalazom otići gore..dr.B.ima ambulantu i uzet će te odmah..telefonom je malo li-la!!!


Zvala sam i naručena sam u ponedjeljak,tak da je dr pri volji možda bi još i stigla u prirodni,neda mi se sad baš ići u Zagreb jer me užasno boli,a curi ko na pipu,još se moram vozit autobusom,ak me ne uzmu ovaj mjesec,bude možda drugi

----------


## kiara79

> Zvala sam i naručena sam u ponedjeljak,tak da je dr pri volji možda bi još i stigla u prirodni,neda mi se sad baš ići u Zagreb jer me užasno boli,a curi ko na pipu,još se moram vozit autobusom,ak me ne uzmu ovaj mjesec,bude možda drugi


kaj si ti kod dr.T??
Ma uzet će te sigurno... idući ciklus 100%

----------


## lberc

Ja sam krenula kod dr.B,ali sam već bila i kod dr.T,samo kaj me je ona svaki put otkantala,u ponedjeljak mi bude 8dc,pa to nije prekasno za početi sa prirodnim,kaj ne?

----------


## linalena

@Iberc - meni se nekak ćini da i je 1UZV u prirodnim i krio postupcima 7-9dc

Da javim i ovjde, moj 4-ti krio dao 1 blasticu cc, opet imam bolje embrije iz zamrznutih nego iz svježih

----------


## kordica

je, 3 bebe  :Smile: 
ja sam uvijek vadila betu na SD i odma kad sam podigla nalaz sam išla gore i odma se dogovorila za dalje

----------


## kordica

LINALENA sretno ~~

----------


## sany 7

Linalena srrtno

----------


## lberc

Sad mi je rekla jedna cura kaj je bila sa mnom na punkciji,ali nije na žalost došla do transfera,dobila samo 2 stanice i ni jedna se nije oplodila(bila je u stimuliranom),da su ju naručili tek u 12 mj. ,jer se kao treba odmoriti,a ja sam mislila da rade ko na vv.,odmah iza stimuliranog prirodni...tak buju valjda i mene otkantali,pa budu godišnji i evo prođe još jedna godina  :Sad: .

----------


## MalaMa

joj iberc baš mi je žao što ti se sve razvlači
ne znam šta da ti kažem. sve je to tako sporo, a vrijeme ide
drži nam se!

----------


## Palcicazg

danas je bilo 5 transfera, nadam se uspješnih
cure sretno svima

dobila sam 2 mrvice na čuvanje  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kika222

I ja sam bila na transferu i dobila jednu mrvu i molim Boga da mi se smiluje i konačno da toliko željenu bebu! Ma svima nama da dođu bebice.... Beta za 12 dana, do tada ću se gladit po trbuhu i zamišljat da sam trudna... Sretno svima!!!

----------


## kiara79

palcica,kika sretno!!!

linalena draga..mislim da ti guzica :Ups:  još neće vidjeti Praga!!jednom turistički...znam da će ti ova beta sad biti prekrasna..uživaj!! :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

Kiara hvala puno hvala samo daj nam se ti odluči za postupak uskoro

Cure a kaj su vam vratili???

Je i u ponedjeljak je bilo 4 transfera i dosta punkcija, samo je bila velika gužva jer je bilo i neš trudnica i za konzultacije a drB zapeo na operaciji
pa su neki čekali njega a meni drI odlična, sestra me nasmijavala, preokretali su me po stolu i tak, baš mi je bilo super
još kada su mi rekli da je cc, skoro sam opala sa stola

----------


## lberc

Palcica i kika,super za mrve,samo ih čuvajte!
Linalena,kaj to znači cc, ja sam imala bc?

----------


## linalena

to su neke oznake za blastice, tvoja je mislim bila bolja od moja

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Linalena vidim ja da se ti pripremaš put Praga....i ja sam planirala....pa me jedna ledena cura zaustavila...želim ti isti scenarij kao i kod mene i bit će dosta  :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

> Kiara hvala puno hvala samo daj nam se ti odluči za postupak uskoro
> 
> Cure a kaj su vam vratili???
> 
> Je i u ponedjeljak je bilo 4 transfera i dosta punkcija, samo je bila velika gužva jer je bilo i neš trudnica i za konzultacije a drB zapeo na operaciji
> pa su neki čekali njega a meni drI odlična, sestra me nasmijavala, preokretali su me po stolu i tak, baš mi je bilo super
> još kada su mi rekli da je cc, skoro sam opala sa stola


linalena, predivno se odmrznulo i došlo do cc  :Klap: 

meni su vratili 2 zametka ˙(cc i 2st)
sad moram izdržati do bete i nadati se pozitivnom rezultatu 

kika222 sretno i mazi bušu

----------


## MalaMa

cure drage, veselim se što se gore događaju lijepe stvari. drago mi je zbog svih vas čuvalica mrvica.

dragim čekalicama lijekova moram reći da mi je danas sestra rekla da zovem za mjesec dana, da su ovaj mjesec došli do broja 250. taj se 250 već dugo razvlači. nikako da dočekam te lijekove...  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

IvaMia hvala i da tvoje je priča kraasna i biti će ih još. Kaj si uzimala poslije T ??? Ja samo utriće i heparin, nikakvog hcg bustera ili kak se to već zove. I da beta piše za 2 tjedna a ne kak inače 12dana, oke je to razlika 2 dana

Palcice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za transfer, jel to bilo 4ti dan?? Super će to biti, vidjeti ćeš!!!! Moje je bilo 5ti

MalaMa nestašica je lijekova, vidla sam neki dan je jedan par vratio par ampula, sestra je bila oduševljena

svim curama sretno i berićetno

----------


## kiara79

nestašica lijekova...ma da...pa veli Mileni da nigdje nema čekanja i sve super funkcionira!!

----------


## lberc

> nestašica lijekova...ma da...pa veli Mileni da nigdje nema čekanja i sve super funkcionira!!


kak me to ljuti,ja bi se valjda sad trebala zapisati za ljekove kaj bi došla na red drugu godinu,i to valjda pred kraj godine...užas..glupan!

----------


## MalaMa

> kak me to ljuti,ja bi se valjda sad trebala zapisati za ljekove kaj bi došla na red drugu godinu,i to valjda pred kraj godine...užas..glupan!


iberc, ovako sam i ja reagirala jučer.
došlo mi je da mu pošaljem mail. grrr  :Mad: 
vjerujem da zbog kraja godine bolnice moraju smanjiti troškove i evo kako se to radi. ovo je grozno. 
mi čekamo već 10 mjeseci, od toga 5 lijekove, već sam mogla rodit  :Shock:

----------


## inana

cure, imam pitanje... naime, zadnji IVF je bio u 4. mjesecu, sada su ljekovi doma i čeka se taj famozni 21. dan... e sad, mene muči to što sam u 7. mj. bila kod dr. B., i rekao je da samo ponovim HIV i hepatitis i TSH za ovaj postupak koji će kao biti u 9. mj., ali kasnili ljekovi, pomaknuli me mj. dana, bla-bla, i sad postupak bude u 11. mjesecu, meni će pojedini nalazi tada biti stari godinu dana...zašto me nije tražio da ih ponavljam? kaj nije bila neka fora da nesmiju biti stariji od 6 mj? dajte mi javite ako je koja imala slično, malo me to sve mota, ali gledam u onaj papir, i piše kaj piše...

----------


## kiara79

nema veze inana...meni su neki nalazi isto bili stari po godinu,dvije i nitko ništa...to ti se baš ne gleda..
i nitko baš nekaj posebno ne traži...
jedino je na tebi da samoinicijativno vadiš kaj treba..
hepatitis i HIV su nalaazi stari 2 godine..nisu tražili ja zabravila..hormoni isto tak..onda pop.....odem i izvadim,bez da me netko poslao!!nema ti druge..

----------


## sany 7

Što se tiče lijekova, namaju decapeptila. a nikako da im potpišu valjda ovi iz bolnice.

----------


## linalena

mene su jedino tražili da ponovim taj hiv i hep
kada sam ja pitala kaj da ponovim, drB izričito rekao briseve i papu, al onak ak baš hoćeš
hormone apsolutno nema potrebe zbog stimulacije
TSH kontroliraju zbog implantacija, meni je 1,3 i ne trebam ponavljati

----------


## jo1974

kod mene 3 dan ciklusa TSH JE 2,3 -dali to može utjecati na implantaciju i ako da kako ga sniziti ,koji je optimalan TSH i koliki treba biti normalna razina tog hormona

----------


## linalena

daj postavi to pitanje na temi koja je o hormonima, ne znam kak se točno zove

----------


## linalena

npr na ovoj http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55016-visok-FSH

----------


## corinaII

Evo i mene u akciji. U srijedu prva folikumetrija.

----------


## sany 7

sretno svim čekalicama i onima u postupku

----------


## *mare*

> cure, imam pitanje... naime, zadnji IVF je bio u 4. mjesecu, sada su ljekovi doma i čeka se taj famozni 21. dan... e sad, mene muči to što sam u 7. mj. bila kod dr. B., i rekao je da samo ponovim HIV i hepatitis i TSH za ovaj postupak koji će kao biti u 9. mj., ali kasnili ljekovi, pomaknuli me mj. dana, bla-bla, i sad postupak bude u 11. mjesecu, meni će pojedini nalazi tada biti stari godinu dana...zašto me nije tražio da ih ponavljam? kaj nije bila neka fora da nesmiju biti stariji od 6 mj? dajte mi javite ako je koja imala slično, malo me to sve mota, ali gledam u onaj papir, i piše kaj piše...


ja sam baš pitala dr T sada za ponavljanje nalaza da budem na čisto sa time: sama sam ponovila papu i briseve. rekla je da za hormone nije toliko bitno. Što se tiče hep i hiv sad za prirodni ne trebam ponavljati, ali za stimulirani ne smiju biti stariji od 6 mj i da njih treba uvijek ponoviti. Bolje ih je napraviti nego se kad konačno dočekamo postupak bojimo da ga ne prekinu ako se netko sjeti tog glupog nalaza.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Franka 35

Linalena, hvala za pomoć ( pun ti je inbox pa ne prolaze poruke ) vrlo vjerojatno se vidimo na SD-u!

----------


## lberc

Cure,sretno svima kaj ste u akciji...ja u ponedjeljak na dogovor,baš me zaanima za koliko mjeseci bum sad došla na red

----------


## MalaMa

> Cure,sretno svima kaj ste u akciji...ja u ponedjeljak na dogovor,baš me zaanima za koliko mjeseci bum sad došla na red


iberc sretno!!
i mene zanima što će ti reći. javi.

----------


## Palcicazg

cure sretno, da dođete što brže na red

nekidan kad sam bila gore, skužila sam da lijekova nema
ja sam vratila ostatak gonala koji su mi dali
a i vidjela sam još jednu curu koja je vratila gonale
negdje zapinje, a oni kombiniraju kako god znaju 

liste će biti sa dugim čekanjem
treba biti strpljen - spašen

----------


## lberc

Evo,da javim kaj sam obavila u Zagrebu,doktorica je bila jako iznenađena kaj nisam trudna jer su mi vratili,ne dobra nego tri odlična embrija,dali mi ljekove,i napravili sve kaj je u njihovoj moči,tak mi je rekla.MM me maltretiral da ju pitam ak mogu napravititi neke pretrage da se vidi zakaj  ne dolazi do implatacije,ali je rekla da je to i njima nepoznanica,pogledala mi nalaze hormona,rekla da su ok.Pogledala me i na ultrazvuk,na ljevom jajniku imam jedan folikul od 8mm,a na desnom od 10mm,pa me je stavila odmah u prirodni,veli šteta kad su već 2,jedino kaj je rekla das u još mali,danas je 8dc,u srijedu ponovno kontrola..bumo vidli,od prirodnog baš i ne očekujem nekaj jer od 3 kaj sam ih imala do sad samo jedan transfer,i to loš embrij....nekak sam se pomirila sa svim,i odlučila da bum iskoristila još ta 2 kaj imamo pravo prek socijala,a ak ne uspijemo,dižem ruke od svega....valjda je to sve sudbina i kak ti je suđeno,suđeno je...

----------


## linalena

lberc jesu te stavili na novu listu za lijekove

I ja sam tražila da mi daju pretrage a dr je rekao da samo ponovim briseve, i sada mi biologica rekkla da sam trebala trombofiliju naapravit

uglavnom sstavili me na heparin od transfera, pitaj za to

----------


## lberc

Nije me stavila niš na listu,to sam skroz zaboravila,ja sam sad zadnji ET bila na fraksiparinu,opet niš,a ovo za trombofiliju,budem pitala dr opće prakse,možda mi da uputnicu,žena je ok i s njom se može sve dogovorit... budem vidla,ak ne ulovimo stanicu ili je ne bude budu me stavili na listu,drugu godinu bum došla na red,ionak mi treba i odmora,nejde mi se baš svaki mjesec...

----------


## linalena

e to su i meni dali, to ti je to protiv trombofilije

AJde kolegice sa SD gdje ste??????
Kiara79, Sany7 di ste komadi

----------


## MalaMa

joj iberc kad te čitam tak si mogu zamisliti kako se osjećaš. sve me nekako u srcu stegne. nemoj očajavati. nadam se da će vam se sve nekako posložiti i da će sve biti ok.

----------


## MalaMa

linalena, ne znam gdje su druge cure, ja sam tu, ali šta da pišem kad samo čekam... mogu vam samo poslat riječi utjehe i podrške.

----------


## sany 7

draga moja linalena na čekanju smo do bete, onda ćemo se javiti sa rezultatima. za tjedan dana

----------


## lberc

> joj iberc kad te čitam tak si mogu zamisliti kako se osjećaš. sve me nekako u srcu stegne. nemoj očajavati. nadam se da će vam se sve nekako posložiti i da će sve biti ok.


možda kad se jednom opustimo i prekinemo sa postupcima,uspijemo i prirodno mm baš i nema sjajan spermiogram,ali čuda se događaju.
MalaMa,kaj već dugo čekaš lijekove,moram i ja kad završim taj prirodni,zapisat se za lijekove za drugu godinu
Sany držim fige za veliku betu za tjedan dana
Meni bi 11 mjesec trebal bit bar malo sretan,imala bum rođendan i to 35,nadam se da bum bar došla do transfera,a i bil bi već red da se nekakav bebač primi..

----------


## kiara79

i ja sam tu...al ne piše mi se..
linalena skupljam snagu da ti skačem za veliku betu!!

----------


## MalaMa

> možda kad se jednom opustimo i prekinemo sa postupcima,uspijemo i prirodno mm baš i nema sjajan spermiogram,ali čuda se događaju.
> MalaMa,kaj već dugo čekaš lijekove,moram i ja kad završim taj prirodni,zapisat se za lijekove za drugu godinu
> Sany držim fige za veliku betu za tjedan dana
> Meni bi 11 mjesec trebal bit bar malo sretan,imala bum rođendan i to 35,nadam se da bum bar došla do transfera,a i bil bi već red da se nekakav bebač primi..


joj moja iberc, da sam u 1.mjesecu znala što znam sad odmah bi ih gnjavila da nas stave na listu. tad su nam rekli da moramo najprije imati sve nalaze ok. vukla sam loše briseve do 5 mj pa smo tek onda stavljeni na listu. odmah za ivf jer nam druge nema, kao i vama loš spermiogram. a vidiš, sad moram već ponoviti nalaze koliko je vremena prošlo. kraj je godine i nema love. možda bu početkom druge bolje. "gnjavi" ih odmah da te stave na listu.
pusek ohrabrenja!

----------


## lberc

Evo da vam javim kaj sam obavila,moji folikuli baš ne rastu pa je dr prekinula postupak,htjela me je staviti drugi mjesec opet u prirodni,al sam ja rekla da nebi,pa ona da bi ipak dok čekamo ljekove probali,pa smo se dogovorile za 12 mjesec,a ljekovi buju kak ti i u 2 mjesecu možeš mislit...broj sam 432(bar se lako pamti)

----------


## kiara79

uhh lberc baš mi je žao,al ajde sad odmori pa u nove pobjede...da to je kome,kraj je godine,nema love,nema lijekova...tak je stalno..
MalaMa,od kad si na listi koji protokol imaš??

----------


## sweety

Curke, kojim ono danom Bauman drži konzultacije?

----------


## kiara79

> Curke, kojim ono danom Bauman drži konzultacije?


utorkom!

----------


## sweety

> utorkom!


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Žene moje ja sam danas 9 dpt i pojavil mi se onak smeđkasti iscjedak ko pred mengu... Tak da ništa najvjerojatnije od mog bebača... Ali mi je to čudno pošto mi je došla ranije unatoč utrićima... Ima netko kakav savjet?

----------


## kiara79

implantacija draga...nije menga...

----------


## MASLINA1973

A što je to danas gore bilo? Sve prolongiraju...
A ciklus je cijela vječnost.
Cure, držite se, a ja vam držim fige!!!

----------


## lberc

Bolje mi je da je postupak prekinut na početku,nego da sam išla na punkciju pa prazan folikul,a i u prirodni mi se nekak nejde,mm je tak uvjeren da nam i prirodni može uspjeti i da idemo čim više dok čekamo ljekove,a ja mislim da je to gubljenje vremena,a i već mi je dosta punkcija :Rolling Eyes: ...

----------


## MalaMa

> uhh lberc baš mi je žao,al ajde sad odmori pa u nove pobjede...da to je kome,kraj je godine,nema love,nema lijekova...tak je stalno..
> MalaMa,od kad si na listi koji protokol imaš??


kiara79, na listu sam zapisana 23.5.
protokol je gonali i decapeptil. jel to dugi ili kratki? šta to uopće znači? vijela sam da komentirate neke duge i kratke protokole.

----------


## MalaMa

> A što je to danas gore bilo? Sve prolongiraju...
> A ciklus je cijela vječnost.
> Cure, držite se, a ja vam držim fige!!!


maslina, nema love= nema lijekova, nažalost

----------


## MalaMa

> Bolje mi je da je postupak prekinut na početku,nego da sam išla na punkciju pa prazan folikul,a i u prirodni mi se nekak nejde,mm je tak uvjeren da nam i prirodni može uspjeti i da idemo čim više dok čekamo ljekove,a ja mislim da je to gubljenje vremena,a i već mi je dosta punkcija...


iberc, ja sam istog mišljenja. i nekako sam odahnula kad su mi u startu rekli da idemo na ivf. mislim uz oligoasteno... ne znam

----------


## modesty4

Pozdrav cure! Ja sam danas dobila lijekove i u postupke sam u 11/12 mjesecu ponovo!
Inače imala sam broj 243.
Došla sam danas u 10 sati samo je jedna ženskica čekala transfer, a jedna AIH!!
Situacija sa lijekovima je grozna, a to sam uspjela razaznati iz razgovora naših sestara. Ne znam što reći. Najrađe bih kad bi se mogla odmah zapisati za lijekove.

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje ja sam jutros bila na folikumetriji, mislila sam da ču u postupak s odleđenim ali me doktorica poslala doma, da dođem slijedeči ciklus da ovaj nije dobar.Nisam je dobro skužila u čemu je problem jer sam ostala u šoku kad mij e rekla da ništa. A ništa za tri tjedna sam opet na S.Duhu pa možda bude više sreče.

----------


## kiara79

jel ima gužve gore??

----------


## linalena

znači sada dobio lijekove broj 243
lberc je dobila broj 432
ufff

----------


## Palcicazg

znate što mene zaista zanima, kakva je situacija sa listama čekanja na drugom klinikama?! 
malo sam čitala druge postove i nisam baš naišla na čekanje/kašnjenje i da se o tome raspravlja

možda je samo trenutno zapelo ili su općenito svim bolnicama srezali troškove i liste lijekova

----------


## kiara79

mislim da samo SD i Vinogradska imaju čekanje...

----------


## andream

Mi smo čekali oko pola godine za lijekove (Vinogradska), iako sam ja  u 40-oj, nema prioriteta. Srećom pa je bilo uspješno.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Joj curke baš mi je žao vas koje čekate lijekove....izdržite i budite hrabre... :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Bravooooo za moju Modesty....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ev  o ih za bockalice  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

iva mia hvala na orabrenju!

ja sam se čula s jednom curom na VV, ona je s nalazima došla u 4 mjesecu a u 7 već na prvom IVF, i sad je bila na drugom

----------


## kiara79

onda se selimo na VV..
ovo nema smisla!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> iva mia hvala na orabrenju!
> 
> ja sam se čula s jednom curom na VV, ona je s nalazima došla u 4 mjesecu a u 7 već na prvom IVF, i sad je bila na drugom


Prirodni ili stimulirani? Koliko znam, ne bi smjela imati dva stimulirana u tako kratkom roku.

----------


## eva133

Cure, na vv nema čekanja.
Ja sam bila u 7.mj na stimuliranom, a u 9.mj na polustimuliranom. 
Sada sam na jasminu i početkom 11.mj već krećem u stimulaciju.
Napominjem da dobijem malo js pa tako nema bojazni od hs.

----------


## MalaMa

> Prirodni ili stimulirani? Koliko znam, ne bi smjela imati dva stimulirana u tako kratkom roku.


napisala je ivf oba puta, ne znam točno o čemu se radi, a obzirom da sam nova u tome nisam se to ni pitala

kiara79, mi smo birali poč godine između sd i vv. sad kad o tome mislim razmišljam kako sam već odavno mogla biti na redu, ne znam što misliti.

----------


## lberc

kiara79, mi smo birali poč godine između sd i vv. sad kad o tome mislim  razmišljam kako sam već odavno mogla biti na redu, ne znam što misliti. 						

A,evo ja sam izbjeglica sa vv,i da nema liste čekanja za ljekove,a u stimulirani se je išlo svakih 6 mjeseci,a između prirodni,i nije se trebalo niš naručivati..bar je tak bilo kad sam ja hodala.

----------


## *mare*

uh pa sad sam u šoku.. ja sam mislila onak naivno da se svuda čeka. ne kužim kako to da za vv i petrovu onda ima love za lijekove a za sd nema?
a imam i jedno pitanjce onda.. ibrec, i ostale cure "izbjeglice sa vv" zašto ste mijenjale? ja sam, osobno, super zadovoljna ekipom na sd, divni su mi svi i full im vjerujem i super mi je što su tako organzirani i nema velikih čekanja (mislim recimo folikulometrije stignem obaviti prije posla,a nisam iz zagreba) ali ako se drugdje ne čeka na lijekove po 6+ mj onda dobivam lagano dojam da mi na sd puno vremena gubimo čekajući postupke. a na žalost, ja konkretno, vremena nemam više baš puno..

----------


## kiara79

točno mare,kako se nekad otezalo na VV tako sad rade na SD,gubi se vrijeme bez veze,odugovlači tko zna zašto...
kad sam ja došla na SD situacija je bila potpuno drugačija,u postupke se išlo stalno,lijekove sam čekala 3 tjedna...

ne kužim ni ja kak Petrova i VV imaju lijekove(dobro za petrovu kužim)ali za VV ne,a SD nema..
a da je ekipa super je...al to ne pomaže puno kad nemaju sa čim raditi!

----------


## pirica

evo cure ja sam na vv u 10mj 4 postupka 2stim i 2 prirodnjaka i idući mj opet prirodnjak

----------


## MalaMa

> evo cure ja sam na vv u 10mj 4 postupka 2stim i 2 prirodnjaka i idući mj opet prirodnjak


za nevjerovat!
mislim da ću sad pričekati te lijekove, a onda ako ne uspije dobro ću razmisliti gdje i kako dalje

----------


## lberc

Ja sam otišla zato kaj je dr L otišal u privatnike,pa sam čekala da počne radit preko socijala,pa od toga opet niš i onda sam se jednostavno naručila na sd,mislila sam idemo malo promjenit,probat nekaj drugo...meni je ekipa super i na vv i na sd...važno mi je samo da uspijem,nije važno di.

----------


## kika222

Javljam vam žene drage da sam jučer dobila mengu a danas reda radi idem vadit betu... Zanima me samo dal moram zvati telefonom i dal će me staviti odmah na listu za lijekove ili moram ići gore???

----------


## linalena

Kika u istom smo govnu
i ja bi danas trebala ići gore da javim negativnu betu
no tak me boli zbog M da mislim da ću ić neki drugi dan

možeš nazvati iza 12,1 pa pitati
ali ako imaš zamrznute stanice onda ćeš prvo njih morati potrošiti
ahh sada vidim da je to bio AIH
moraš otići gore na dogovor za dalje

Palcice ajde betu na sunce ~~~~

----------


## Palcicazg

ništa od moje bete - NULA bodova, 

tako sam se nadala, imala simptome; napuhnuta, ko da ću dobiti M, cicke ko balončeki....
kika222 baš mi je žao, glavu gore i idemo dalje
sve sam mislila kako ću te sresti

ja sam odmah s nalazom otišla gore i dogovorila prirodni za 12mj
kika222 najbolje ti je da odeš osobno gore, i probaj prvo nazvati telefonom, možda nekaj i obaviš

nadam se da će biti koja pozitivna beta, cure sretno svima

----------


## linalena

ajoj Palčice, baš sam se za tebe nadala,

a jesu te stavili na listu za dalje

 baš nešto nejde svduhu u zadnje vrijeme???? em nema lijekova em rezultata, ajde ekipo mi ste nama sve dajte se pokrenite a vi iz vlade pogledajte kako stvari stvarno stoje i priznajte greške

----------


## Palcicazg

linalena toliko sam bila potonula i dobro da se nisam rasplakala pred doktoricom 
samo mi je rekla da izvadim AMH (jer ne reagiram sa puno JS na stimulaciju)
i naručila sam se za 12mj. za prirodni i ni u peti mi nije bilo da se zapišem na listu za lijekove
to to je tako kak sav jadan ideš negdje na dogovor
draga tebi stretno u Pragu~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

ja sam danas dobila i poprilično mi je loše, al ajd bar sam se psihički oporavila od petka
tako da nisam išla danas gore, ići ću u srijedu

----------


## aska

cure,i kod mene isto negativna beta..zvala danas gore doktoricu i idem opet na 3 AIH,to bi trebao biti posljednji pa da zavrsim i s njima..

----------


## Palcicazg

aska baš mi je žao, 
glavu gore i idemo dalje

----------


## aska

I meni je zao zbog svih vas,ali sta se tu moze..idemo dalje,kao sto kazes!

----------


## nina977

Palcicazg i Linalena,žao mi je da ni ovaj put nije bio uspješan. :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

joj cure, žao mi je, nedajte se i nemojte tonuti iako je teško.

----------


## mmare

Bok svima pratim Vas neko vrijeme  i evo mojih iskustava.Zelim dati svima podršku i nadu da ne odustaju..
MM oligoasthenozoospermia i koristio je Profertil,bioastin,med,cvijetni prah,selen,cink i štošta toga svega bez nekog pomaka na bolje,a za umjetnu ionako kažu da je nije bitno ,samo da ih ima...
nakon 3 neuspješne insiminacije u 9 mj.2011 na SD krenula na svoj prvi IVF na gonalima i decapetilima i imala 6 folikula od toga 5 spremnih za oplodnju..
od tri oplođene 1 se nije baš razvio a ova dva postali bastocite ( tj.super) i 5 dan mi vratili ta dva..danas 12 dan od transfera beta 277 tj. trudnoća
dok sam čekala vađenje bete imala sam strahovite grčeve,nadutost,bolne i natečene cice tek prije dva dana sve splasnulo i osjećaj kao da cu dobiti M..
tako da svi VI koji se nadate ,nemojte gubiti nadu i odustati..

----------


## inana

jel ima koja cura gore u četvrtak... ako Bog da, nakon svih odkantavanja, možda i krenemo u četvrtak s pikanjem, ali toliko sam skeptična nakon svega da nemogu opisati... od onog entuzijazma u 4. mjesecu, do ovoga sada... nemogu opisati...vidjet ćemo... pa ako je koja gore, i voljna popit kavu...  :Very Happy:  samo se javite...

----------


## kiara79

linalena,aska,kika,palcica..jako mi je žao cure.. :Love: 
inana..da napokon kreneš.. :Klap: 
mmare čestitam na lijepoj beti.. :Very Happy: 

svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## inana

Kiara79, vidiš da ja tebe čekam, milom ili silom... drž fige za start, jer me ovo napucavanje i odgađanje ubija...

----------


## MalaMa

inana sretno!!

----------


## inana

> inana sretno!!


 :Grin:  ja držim sve fige koje imam prefigane za sreću, ali me jako struh.. zadnji neuspjeh me dotukao, i sve kaj se preko ljeta izdešavalo, tak da si mislim, pa mora i nama koji put krenut...  :Klap:  samo da krenemo, da na uzv bude sve ok, i da bude zeleno svijetlo... :Heart:

----------


## ana.b

Cure, kad mogu očekivati da ću sa brojem 336 doći na red?

----------


## MalaMa

inana,
vidim da si mi danas bolje volje  :Klap:  , nedaj se floki  :Smile:  . nemoj da te strah pobjedi, možeš ti njega. ma mi smo jače od svega!!

želim ti da kreneš pa onda nek i nama ostalima krene  :Grin:

----------


## MalaMa

> Cure, kad mogu očekivati da ću sa brojem 336 doći na red?


ana.b, to ti je jako teško odgovoriti. sve ovisi o narudžbama lijekova. ako će od sada redovno stizati računaj da ide 40 mjesečno, a sad je stalo na 250, u 11 treba doći sljedeća tura (nadam se da sam ja u njoj zadnj broj). ti bi onda mogla na red u 1. ili 2. 2012.
sretno!

----------


## ana.b

Hvala na odgovoru. Sretno i tebi!

----------


## Korny77

Pozdrav,

ajme zar se toliko čeka za ljekove??
Zvati ću ovih dana da se naručim kod dr.T. na konzultacije jer bi htjeli na drugu bebu...Već sam zaboravila što me sve čeka....
Cure sretno...
Znam da vam je teško pogotovo onima koje su prošle već mnogo postupaka ali se ne predajte....kiss....

----------


## linalena

eto ja danas dobila fini broj 451
i lijepo sam prijavila pauzu tamo negdje do proljeća

----------


## inana

> inana,
> vidim da si mi danas bolje volje  , nedaj se floki  . nemoj da te strah pobjedi, možeš ti njega. ma mi smo jače od svega!!
> 
> želim ti da kreneš pa onda nek i nama ostalima krene


je, izgleda gdje god da se okrenem, da same sretne vjesti dolaze... eto, digla i nalaz problematični danas, koji je naručen za ponovit, i TSH nikada niži, tak da se nadam da je to početak neke sretnije priće... jooooj, drž fige da kimne glavom za sutra... kak znam da nebum spavala noćas...

----------


## MalaMa

fige držim inana,
eto mora neko sunčeko zasjati kroz oblake. ma bit će to dobro  :Smile:

----------


## inana

prijavak- danas bila gore, bilo nas je sve skupa 4, ne računam muževe...ili 56... uglavnom, ni sjena onoj čekaoni koju smo navikli gledati...uglavnom, dobili smo zeleno svijetlo, od danas se pikamo, za 7 dana dođemo na dogovor za dalje... koliko mi laknulo da krečemo...  :Very Happy:

----------


## MalaMa

inana, evo  :Very Happy:  za tebe

----------


## kiara79

inana~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

Inanan sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## *mare*

inana, sretno!!  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## inana

cure, hvala... kolko ovo zvuči čudno, ali tek nakon prve pikice sam stekla dojam da stvarno krečemo... jeeeej za nas...

----------


## Palcicazg

inana, sretno i da ovo bude uspješan postupak ~~~~~~~~
a što je s našom sany 7, ništa se ne javlja, ajde, ajde javi lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## sany 7

Prva beta 25 druga 55 u srijedu ponovno da vidimo šta je. eto to bi bilo to

----------


## kiara79

sany~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

sany7, držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Mayana

Pozdrav žene.. Samo da javim barem jednu dobru vijest, nakon što je mm dijagnosticirana oligoasthenozoospermija, ja sam krenula u munjevitu potragu za lijekom jer se nisam mogla pomiriti sa tim da odmah mene šalju na umjetnu! Na kraju sam shvatila da je ova država i općenito pogledi na to sve tako izopačeno, mene su već skoro predbilježili na inseminaciju, kada sam ostala trudna, jer sam naravno na svoju inicijativu našla bioastin, cink i sl.. te travara u srbiji kojeg mnogi pljuju iskreno nisam ni ja vjerovala ali rekla sam pa baš idem pokušati da znam da sam sve isprobala prije umjetne.. Na kraju ne znam kakvi su njegovi idući nalazi ovaj tj treba podići, niti me ne zanima jer sam također na svoju inicijativu naručial supruga urologu na sv duh, da bi on u minutu i pol zaključio da muž ima varikokelu.. Jadno da ni jedan doktor nije nikad rekao ajde neka suprug nalaze napravi, samo spermiogram i urinokulturu..baš m zanima da li bi iz toga saznali da ima varikokelu? Uglavnom ja sam ili čudom ili uz pomoć vitamina i pčelinjih proizvoda i čajeva ostala trudna! Još ni sama ne vjerujem da nam je uspjelo! No definitivno čuvam sve te čajeve i propolis i matičnu za idući put, nešto od toga je očito uspjelo jer prije toga smo godinu dana pokušavali i ništa.. Ne znam netko vjeruje travarima netko ne, bilo kako bilo, ja sam trudna! Samo da dalje sve bude u redu.. a na sv duhu su me odmah htjeli na inseminaciju bez čekanja!... Sretno i svim ostalim ženama nadam se da će još neka imati ubrzo neku sretnu priču!

----------


## *mare*

Mayana, prije svega čestitam ti na trudnoći i želim lijepu, urednu, školsku trudnoću! 

Moram se oglasiti na ovo o travama i čajevima, bioastinu i svim ostalim pripravcima.. naravno da je svatko od nas prvo pokušao sve to. Samo sve zavisi o dijagnozi, ja ih imam nekoliko i na žalost svi čajevi, matične mliječi, octevi, propolisi, klice i ostala čuda koje sam godinu i pol doslovce fanatično sipala u sebe nisu uspjeli otvoriti zatvorene jajovode, na žalost sada sam svjesna da i neće. moj trenutni stav je da sam taj period samo gubila vrijeme jer je u međuvremenu moja zaliha js bitno i nepovratno jako smanjena i sada mi doslovce jedan veliki sat kuca nad glavom..
da se razumijemo, ja sam svakako ZA da se pokuša sve što nam padne na pamet prije same potpomognute oplodnje, ako zbog ničeg onda da se ne zapitamo jesmo li pokušali sve. zbog čisto unutarnjeg mira.

a to što su ti na sd odmah savjetovali aih, vjerojatno zato što si došla na odjel humane reprodukcije, a ne kod urologa gdje bi se pozabavili dijagnozom tm. kada dođeš na humanu reprodukciju i očekuje se da ste prije pokušali sve. najčešće je nama svima ona zadnja stepenica i nitko ne srlja u vode potpomognute oplodnje dok nije siguran da mu je to jedini izlaz.

svaka naša situacija je individualna i na žalost ne pali nam svima isto. vi ste uspjeli prirodno i ja vam od srca čestitam, no većina nas ovdje nije te sreće i ne preostaje nam drugo nego naši liječnici na sd!

----------


## kiara79

mayana tebi iskrene čestitke na trudnoći

*mare*lijep post,potpis od riječi do riječi!!

sany..čekamo te..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## *mare*

Sany, di si sad? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
čekamo vijesti....

----------


## sweety

Evo napokon sam saznala koji sam broj  :Grin:  :Zaljubljen:  441.

Kaže žena, da zovem u Veljači da vidim kako stvari stoje  :Cool:  :Grin:

----------


## MalaMa

mayana, čestitke!!!!!!

isto tako potpisujem što je mare napisala.
mi već godinu i po pijemo sve to(bioastin, cink, selen, c vitam, folnu) pa čak smo naručili i neki lijek koji navodno pomaže pri oligoasteno. spermiogram se popravio, ostala je samo astenozoospermija, međutim još nismo trudni.
nekom uz sve pripravke pođe za rukom, ali nekom ne.
odlično što je vama uspjelo!

----------


## Gosparka

Evo da i ja razveselim ekipu sa SD...moja beta 12dpt/4d = 510 !!!!

----------


## sweety

> Evo da i ja razveselim ekipu sa SD...moja beta 12dpt/4d = 510 !!!!


Oooo čestitam, lijepa brojčica... Ima tu više od jednog  :Smile:  :Grin: , samo neka raste  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palcicazg

Gosparka, čestitam lijepo je pročitati lijepu i veliku ß  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Da i ja konačno čestitam, draga Gosparko neka se nagradi svo mpo-vrijeme prekrasnim bebačima  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Vjerujem da Sany uživa u trudnoći (e a možda ti je i pesica trudna???)

Komadi kaj se inače dela??? Jedva čekam izbore i promjenu vlasti i potpuno promjenu zakona a do tada jer netko može gore ispitati kaj ima novege??? Ja se bila nahrustila sa hrpom pitanja prošlu srijedu ali eto nakraju jedva da se ugurala na listu. Toliko sam žicala pretrage da sam zaboravila na ova druga pitanja a na kraju nisam niš ni dobila, eh morat ću plačat ili izmišljat

velka pusa i sorry tak sam se zaokupila listom da nakon kaj pređem sve klinike, pronađem sve zabludjele forumašice prođe vrijeme da vam niti ne mahnem

----------


## MalaMa

gosparka veeeeelike čestitke!!!

----------


## lberc

Mayana i gosparka čestitke!!
Linalena koji si dobila broj?

----------


## linalena

451 gonali+cetrotide

----------


## ana.b

Cure, što znači na otpusnom pismu *cc, cc, 4st*?
Dr mi je rekla da su embriji krasni, da idu prema blastocisti. ET je bio 4. dan. Sad sam sva van sebe jer meni ovo jedino znači da su 4stanični, a to je jako loše...

----------


## linalena

radi ti se o 3 embrija, 2 komada su u stanju cc (to su kao neke ocjene kvalitete embrija) a 1 je četverostanični
dakle ova prva 2 su ti odlična za 4 dan, stvarno odlična
to će biti trudnoća a možda i duplići
i usput kada vadiš betu , da te stavim na tablicu

----------


## bugaboo

Po ovom sto si napisala ispada da ti je vraceno 3 embrija, 2 cc koji su zapravo stadij prije blastociste i 1 4-stanicni koji malo kasni u razvoju jer je skolski da 3. dan budu 8-stanicni. U svakom slucaju imas 2 izvrsna embrija i 1 losiji za transfer 4. dan  :Wink:

----------


## ana.b

> radi ti se o 3 embrija, 2 komada su u stanju cc (to su kao neke ocjene kvalitete embrija) a 1 je četverostanični
> dakle ova prva 2 su ti odlična za 4 dan, stvarno odlična
> to će biti trudnoća a možda i duplići
> i usput kada vadiš betu , da te stavim na tablicu


Hvala na odgovorima! Nigdje nisam uspjela naći što znači taj cc. Sad mi je laknulo. Da barem uspije...
Betu vadim 16.11. Da li je to prerano s obzirom da moram dobiti još jedan Brevactide 08.11.?

----------


## nety

> Prva beta 25 druga 55 u srijedu ponovno da vidimo šta je. eto to bi bilo to


Sam ti fino lagano ko i do sad i nadu ne gubi Mala beta nista ne znaci...dosad je bilo nekoliko slucajeva do sad Ja sam zivce izgubila vec sam i skoro odustala jer sma bila sig da je biokemijska ali eto narasla beta sa 30 na 55 sa 55 na 190 sa 190 na 1190 Dok god beta ide gore dobro je Bilo je slucajeva da su cure imale hematom pa se malo pripazi vise odmaraj dok nebudes na cisto kaj je

----------


## kiara79

> Hvala na odgovorima! Nigdje nisam uspjela naći što znači taj cc. Sad mi je laknulo. Da barem uspije...
> Betu vadim 16.11. Da li je to prerano s obzirom da moram dobiti još jedan Brevactide 08.11.?


brevactidu treba 7 dana da se izluči iz tijela

----------


## ana.b

> brevactidu treba 7 dana da se izluči iz tijela


Onda je svakako bolje pričekati još dan-dva nakon 16.11. ...

----------


## sany 7

Sory cure, al kompjuter mi je bio u kvaru. Beta u srijedu je bila 266 u oinedeljak idem na uzv pa čemo znati više. hvala na vibricama

----------


## sany 7

Ah da i pesica mi je isto trudna

----------


## linalena

jeeeeeeeeeeeeee čestitamo   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palcicazg

sany 7 ~~~~~~~~~~ 
sretno sutra

----------


## sany 7

Vidi se GM mm kontrola iduću srijedu

----------


## linalena

Sany jeeeeeee konačno
sada polako dalje i dobro da je ovak vreme bar nemaš grižnju savjesti kaj si nutra
kakva je gore situacija????

----------


## špelkica

Sany, čestitam!!!!!!!  :Klap: 
Neko vrijeme me nije bilo na forumu, malo smo odgodili postupak, krenuli u "saniranje" endometrioze i remont cijelog zdravstvenog stanja, ali sam na iglama; ne mogu dočekati da ostanem trudna...
Svim trudilicama  sretno  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

sany supić!

špelkica dobro došla natrag  :Smile:

----------


## *mare*

Sany, čestitam!!  :Dancing Fever: 

cure kako je gore? ima li gužve? nekako mi se čini zatišje..  :Rolling Eyes: 
e i kada su nama ono rekli da možemo zvati iza 10. ili iza 15.11.  :Confused: 
nekako sam se počela prejako nadati tim lijekovima i postupku u 12.mj, moglo bi mi se obit o glavu  :Undecided:

----------


## inana

eto, samo da javim, bila prošli tjedan, i predprošli, gore nema gužve, kad se sjetim kak je bilo lijepo krcato u 4. mjesecu, a sada... predprošli tj. nas je bilo 5, ovaj tjedan možda 10...ja uredno dođem ful rano, ali nema potrebe, fakat nema puno cura, a i sve ide jako brzo... eto ja 4 dc, 3 dan menopura, gore sam u četvrtak, pa ako bude koja kavoljupka...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palcicazg

*Sany* odlične vijesti, ajmo cure sada svi za njom u veseli trudnički vlakić  :Smile: 

*inana* nije gužva jer nema lijekova, a i naručuju u prirodnjake i ne može se doći svaki mjesec 
očito imaju takav naputak kako moraju raditi određeni broj mjesečno postupaka

----------


## MalaMa

joj cure čim čujem tu riječ lijekovi odmah mi pozli od čekanja  :Cekam:  

mare, baš sam mislila na tebe, rekli su nam iz 10.11. ni ja ne mogu dočekati i strah me da opet ne kažu zovite za mjesec dana, bit ću luda ako to kažu

----------


## *mare*

MalaMa, ja zovem u petak pa kako bilo! 

Inače sam stvaaarno strpljiva i ne gubim živce, ali ovo od 7.mj traje da svaki put bude odgovor za mjesec dana, ja sam već na rubu! Žao mi je izgubljenog vremena i toga što nisam barem jedan postupak klomifen+menopur obavila u međuvremenu. Jer kad su mi ga i nudili zaključak je bio ma doći će lijekovi slijedeći mj pa da ne moram raditi pauzu sa pikicama u frižideru.  :Rolling Eyes: 

a opet se bojim i postupka u 12.mj i zbog praznika i zbog straha od ponovnog neuspjeha i opet one tuge baš za Božić?  :Sad:

----------


## *mare*

cure, koliko realno mislite da bi se situacija sa silnim čekanjima mogla promijeniti nakon izbora? 
ja sam na žalost, postala skeptik po pitanju svega. ne želim to, ali obiljno razmišljam o promjeni bolnice..  :Sad:

----------


## sweety

Ja brijem da bude na neki način teže.
Država nam je otišla u qurac, a popravit se može jedino rezovima i gadnom štednjom.
Ako novi ko god dođe krenu sa neminovnom štednjom, budemo i mi u istom nizu.

:pesimist na djelu:

----------


## *mare*

sweety i sama tako razmišljam. bojim se da će biti samo gore i gore. iako me mm uvjerava u suprotno, ja više ne vjerujem u čuda..  :Sad: 
mislim da ću nakon ove ture sa stimulacijom na sd, pokušati još koji polustimulirani, ali nekako si ne bih više priuštila skoro 9 mj čekanja (i naravno tko zna di je tome kraj) lijekova..

a možda sam samo u pesimist fazi..

----------


## sweety

Meni trenutno paše taj prazni hod dok se čeka, lista barem...
Sad sam potrošila godinu dana u praznom hodu i bez liste, e to je bilo bacanje vremena.
Sad za cca. 5mj, taman probam 2-3 puta nešto blaže, malo klomiće+gonale, malo femaru, pa će biti i božić/ng, to ću preskočit...
I brzo će proljeće  :Wink: 
Sumnjam da sad krenem ispočetka da budem igdje drugo prije došla na red. U državnim klinikama jelte. Privatno trenutno ne planiram.
A ako se do proljeća ne "ufati", budemo prilagođavali taktiku.


A sad, probat muljat i ići paralelno u dvije klinike... Prvo moj ginić mi ne bi dao uputnice za to, a ja sama nemam živaca i vremena za takve kombinacije, to mi je suludo...

----------


## *mare*

izgleda da nije više sve tako crno... da ne širim dezinformacije, javit ću sutra kad dođem sa sd, no navodno ima pomaka...  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## MalaMa

mare, hvala na pp-u  :Smile:  sretno sutra!!

curke, kak to ide s podizanjem lijekova, jel na uputnici treba pisati samo: pregled ?

----------


## linalena

jeeeeeeee
a još kada oplode sve
krenulo je

----------


## Kadauna

ajme, nisam ni znala da je tako grda situacija na S. Duhu s lijekovima, pa koliko se čeka ustvari u prosjeku?

I da, dajte cure pišite svoja iskustva vezano za zakonsku izmjenu i oplodnju svih dobivenih jajnih stanica i zamrzavanje embrija, kako to sad izgleda na S. Duhu?

Evo ovdje tema:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/69331-o...avanje-embrija

----------


## MalaMa

kadauna, ja čekam 5,5 mjeseci od kad sam zapisana na listu, mislim da su i druge cure tu negdje

----------


## MalaMa

cure, od mojih lijekova još ništa, opet moram čekati, do 12 mjeseca.
loše se osjećam  :Crying or Very sad:  baš me pogodilo

----------


## inana

:Evil or Very Mad: ... :Love:   znam kak ti je... ja sam svoje čekala od 4. mjeseca... dobila ih u 9, makar mi dr. rekao u 7. da računam na postupak krajem 8., pa smo još jedan mj. odgodili kad su ljekovi stigli, i sada se pikam... nisu oni niš krivi, i oni imaju nekoga iznad sebe, a mi smo sve tužnije... možda svako zlo za neko dobro, pa svo to čekanje bude nagrađeno...  :Grin: 


> cure, od mojih lijekova još ništa, opet moram čekati, do 12 mjeseca.
> loše se osjećam  baš me pogodilo

----------


## Palcicazg

> cure, od mojih lijekova još ništa, opet moram čekati, do 12 mjeseca.
> loše se osjećam  baš me pogodilo


Jao, pa ovo je sve gore, nisu baš neke dobre vijesti
valjda će se stabilizirati
A što su ti točno rekli, zašto sad nema lijekova? Nemoj biti tužna
Mislim da je sve skresano, čak naručuju za prirodnjake što prije nisu
znam da su svi već napeti od čekanja lijekova
i da će lagano svi mijenjati kliniku

hm, samo što će biti ako se svi sa SD preselimo recimo u Petrovu

----------


## MalaMa

curke hvala na podršci.
došla sam k sebi. dobro je kad čovjek radi pa na poslu malo zaboravi.

palcice, sestra je rekla da mora najprije podijeliti curama do 250 (jer ni to još nije sve pokrila),a da za mene nema sve. mi smo trebali biti zadnji broj u ovoj turi,ali koliko sam čula čekaju i cure 10-ak brojeva ispred mene. ništa drugo ne znam.

valjda bu bolje.

----------


## Kadauna

strašno je ovo što čitam za S. Duh, strašno dok naš Ministar tvrdi da čekanja na postupke nema od novog zakona  :Sad: (

Izjveštavajte nas cure o zakonskim izmjenama i da li se provode, da li nekima sada oplođuju SVE jajne stanice.

SRETNO!!

----------


## *mare*

i mene zanima da li je zaživjelo to sa zamrzavanjem po izmjeni. u utorak sam opet gore pa ću baš pitati. inače ja sam dobila lijekove jučer. samo nismo sigurni za protokol pa ću u utorak znati više. čini se da je sa lijekovima doista sve gore i da se kompletira kako se može  :Sad: 
bojim se samo zbog tog slaganja lijekova da nećemo dobiti terapiju koja nam treba nego onu koju nam uspiju kompletirati od lijekova koje imaju... užas!

e da i čekala sam skoro 7 mj.

----------


## inana

eto, da se malo prijavim, 7dc, folikulić 11mm, malo su doktorice zvučale razočarano, ali gledam po papirima, zadnji put na taj dan mi je bio 7mm... baš me briga, ja zadovoljna, neznam kak treba biti, ali znam kak je bilo zadnji put, znam da ne reagiram na ljekove, tak da je meni 11 bolje... ugl., ne sumnjam da oni znaju kaj rade, i vjerujem da nam daju terapiju koja nam treba, a ne koju skrpaju...doduše jedina razlika u odnosu na zadnji put je ta da sam koristila po pola decap., a zadnji put sam koristila cijeli do 8. dc, e sad, jel svima tako ili samo meni- neznam, i nemrem to promjeniti, ali vjerujem im, i sama sebi držim fige... jel ima ikakve šanse da pitam da mi dr. T. bude na punkciji?ili to kak kome dopadnem...?

----------


## sany 7

Mislim da će ti ona i biti. dk b je bolestan

----------


## MalaMa

zatišje na svim stranama sd-a.
i na forumu neka tišina vidim

----------


## inana

u ponedjeljak sam gore, i kaj sad- išla sam po uputnicu danas, u 18, nakon posla, a sestra kaže- možete ju dobiti u pon.,  doktor ide ranije doma, ugasio je komp., ja bi ju zadavila... ja kažem- ok, meni treba uputnica u 7:30, vi radite od 8, znači ja ju najranije mogu dobiti u 9, a ona hladno- da, osim toga, nebude vas nitko primio u 7:30... katastrofa... valjda me nebudu i oni špotali u bolnici...

----------


## sweety

> u ponedjeljak sam gore, i kaj sad- išla sam po uputnicu danas, u 18, nakon posla, a sestra kaže- možete ju dobiti u pon.,  doktor ide ranije doma, ugasio je komp., ja bi ju zadavila... ja kažem- ok, meni treba uputnica u 7:30, vi radite od 8, znači ja ju najranije mogu dobiti u 9, a ona hladno- da, osim toga, nebude vas nitko primio u 7:30... katastrofa... valjda me nebudu i oni špotali u bolnici...


Kažeš sestri o čemu se radi, i doneseš uputnicu na drugu folikulometriju.

----------


## Evelyn73

inana, bas tako kako ti je rekla sweety. I meni se dogodilo ljetos slicno i bilo mi je uzasno neugodno, ali nije bilo problema - rekla sam sestri i donjela uputnicu na slijedecu folikulometriju

----------


## špelkica

Imam jedan problem. Bila sam nedavno na kontrolnom ultrazvuku kod jednog privatnika i ustanovljeno je da imam cistu (imam endometriozu) ispod desnog jajnika veličine 6*2,5 cm. Piše jajnik uredne morfologije. Drugi jajnik nemam (pojela ga cista). Moj ginekolog mi je savjetovao neka ili se dogovorim za operaciju ili IVF s obzirom mi je  jajovod oštećen i kod laparo postoji šansa da mi izvade jajnik. Sad sam sva na iglama hoću li moći na IVF. Vidim da nije gužva na SD pa ću probati što prije do doktorice da krenemo sljedeći ciklus. Nadam se da me neće odbiti ako mi punkcija pada malo iza NG.

----------


## MalaMa

špelkice baš mi je žao što ti se pojavila ta cista. zovi ih gore i objasni situaciju. gužve nema jer nema lijekova. bez obzira na te probleme nadam se da će tebe nekako ugurati. zaista bi bilo fer. nadam se da ćeš uspjeti!! sretno!

----------


## špelkica

Hvala! Koji ono broj imaju sestre?

----------


## nina977

> Hvala! Koji ono broj imaju sestre?


Broj je 3712 109.Sretno!

----------


## inana

danas nas je bilo puuuuno! I vratio se dr. B., i obavjestio me da bu punkcija u srijedu... rekao je da bu punkcija koma zbog mog jajnika, i rekao je opća anestezija, ali ja sam rekla da ću odtrpit, da nebumo opću- ne bojim se ja opće, ali mislim da je bolje da sam prisutna...zdrogirala bum se sama, tak da bude i to prošlo, možda ovaj put s više sreće...  :Very Happy:  samo da mi doktorica bude na punkciji.. e sad ostaje pitanje... kaj mislite, jel si ja mogu tu štopericu sama spičit... koliko to može biti teško... nekak mi se neda na hitnu...

----------


## *mare*

Inana držim fige da punkcija što brže i bezbolnije prođe ali da bude uspješna! Sa diiivnim kvalitetnim stanicama.
Koju štopericu imaš? Jel ovitrelle? Nju si možeš sama, ako nisam pobrkala, ona ide pod kožu samo, zar ne? Lijepo na široko štipneš kožu na trbuščiću malo niže pupka u stranu i ubodeš. Nije strašno i ona ne peče pa nije problem. Meni je jedino grdo decapeptyle jer peku, to ne mogu sama  :Sad:

----------


## nina977

> danas nas je bilo puuuuno! I vratio se dr. B., i obavjestio me da bu punkcija u srijedu... rekao je da bu punkcija koma zbog mog jajnika, i rekao je opća anestezija, ali ja sam rekla da ću odtrpit, da nebumo opću- ne bojim se ja opće, ali mislim da je bolje da sam prisutna...zdrogirala bum se sama, tak da bude i to prošlo, možda ovaj put s više sreće...  samo da mi doktorica bude na punkciji.. e sad ostaje pitanje... kaj mislite, jel si ja mogu tu štopericu sama spičit... koliko to može biti teško... nekak mi se neda na hitnu...


inana,držim fige za plodonosnu i bezbolnu punkciju!
I da,dr.B ti srijedom nema u bolnici tako da će ti sigurno biti doktorica! :Smile:

----------


## inana

hvala curke... kaj se tiče štoperice, je, ovitrelle je, ali on ide u guzu, tj. u meso, do sad su sve ri išle tam... sa menopurima i decapeptxlima nemam problema, kad bi išlo u bušu, nema frke, to si piknem bez problema, ali ovo si neznam sama, mislim, teoretski bi valjda mogla, mene muči strateški dio, prvo, kak da si sama zabijem iglu, drugo- do kuda da ju zabijem... a mm to nemre sam jer njega i ove kakti obične straše i nema ga ni blizu... mislim da bu hitna ordinirala...znam tko bi mi mogao pomoći, ali onda bu cijelo selo informirano, tak da Sv.Duh- here I come...

----------


## inana

jooooj kak sam ja bedasta... ccc, ubij me odmah.. ne, štoperica nema frke, ide u bušu, nego ono dr. ide u guzu, onaj Brevactid! joooj, pa sve sam već zaboravila...  :Very Happy:  hihihi, sad mi je lakše!  :Smile: , ova mala pikanja sam nažalost položila s peticom!

----------


## inana

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKxCIQNZLYw   kak misli na 1:24, DO NOT take out the air inside the syringe... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY2m3...eature=related a tu ga istiskujemo... ja bum ga istisnula...

----------


## *mare*

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKxCIQNZLYw   kak misli na 1:24, DO NOT take out the air inside the syringe... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY2m3...eature=related a tu ga istiskujemo... ja bum ga istisnula...


draga, istisneš sav zrak. uvjek bilo kakvu injekciju kad ti daju istiskuju zrak, znam da čak znaju špricnut van i djelić otopine samo da iziđe sav zrak .  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Inana,Brevactide sam ja sebi sama davala i on ide muskularno u guzu i obavezno moras zrak istisnuti iz sprice i da ti malo prsne van..nije mi bilo jednostavno si to dati ali po zanimanju sam med. sestra pa eto,stisnula zube i uspjela,mada mi sestra Pera rekla da cu tesko sama  :Smile:  
A Ovitrelle ide supkutano i ja eto nisam istiskala zrak jer su me tako u skoli ucili,rekli su da nije potrebno,a opet neki istiscu pa mislim da nije pogresno ni jedno ni drugo..

----------


## lberc

Inana,sretno sa davanjem štoperice(i ja imam susjedu kaj mi može dat štopeicu,al sam ko i ti,znalo bu cijelo selo,sreća sestrična mi medicinska pa spašava situaciju),sretno na punkciji,da bude što bezbolnija i čim više stanica.
Ja ubijam vrijeme do postupka,pripremam sitnice za adventske vjenčiće,zapravo sad sam u najgoroj fazi.slažem kolutove od slame,puna mi je kuća slame,ko u štalici :Yes: .

----------


## inana

> Inana,sretno sa davanjem štoperice(i ja imam susjedu kaj mi može dat štopeicu,al sam ko i ti,znalo bu cijelo selo,sreća sestrična mi medicinska pa spašava situaciju),sretno na punkciji,da bude što bezbolnija i čim više stanica.
> Ja ubijam vrijeme do postupka,pripremam sitnice za adventske vjenčiće,zapravo sad sam u najgoroj fazi.slažem kolutove od slame,puna mi je kuća slame,ko u štalici.


znaš kaj, ja i muž to tak držimo za sebe, nikad nitko nezna kaj se dešava, i da se kaj dešava, meni na živce idu pitalice i zabadala, pa radije velim da idem slikati zub, ili vaditi krv... sa štopericom nebu problem, sve bum sama, ali mislim da bum ovaj put i taj brevactid sama spičila...ko i sve, stisnem zube i progrmim... za adventske radosti- blago tebi, ja sam to lani radila za lovicu, a ove godine radim čarapice- ćizmice, za neku firmu, ono za darove, ak da i kod mene sve puno maerijala!  :Very Happy:  neka, neka, malo da nam odvrati misli od svega...

----------


## MalaMa

cure sretno s pikanjima!! vidim da ste vi već prave medicinske sestre kad je to u pitanju  :Smile: 
nadam se da ću vas ja uskoro gnjaviti s pitanjima: gdje i kako izvesti to s pikanjem. moj se dragi nudi da će on, ali ne znam šta će biti kad vidi iglu  :Grin:

----------


## inana

sutra punkcija... fufka me velika... sad se pitam jesam li dobro postupila kad sam odbila opću, iako je dr. B. bio dosta odlučan... plan je krenuti u 8 od doma... oko 8:15 popiti jedan normabel od 5mg, i nekaj protiv bolova, a kad dojdem gore, čvaknuti još jedan, onak da se malo preklope... i stisnut zube...

----------


## nina977

inana,traži ih da ti umjesto anestezije daju samo injekciju protiv bolova u venu,meni je to bilo odlično,nisam ništa osijetila a također su mi htjeli dati opću a ja nisam htjela.Sretno!

----------


## inana

vratila se s punkcije.. bolilo je koma, namučila se doktorica, i dobili smo 2... razočarana sam jako, ali se nadam...

----------


## MalaMa

inana, drži se, sretno!

----------


## mishica_zg

pozdrav, ja sam bila ispred tebe, nadam se da te nisam jako splašila.....mene je bolilo i još boli za poludit....
al sretna sam, imam 8 komada i svaki put kad zaboli sjetim se da nisam išla badave  :Smile: 
uff....nadam se da više neći morat ič na to mučenje  :Sad: 





> vratila se s punkcije.. bolilo je koma, namučila se doktorica, i dobili smo 2... razočarana sam jako, ali se nadam...

----------


## kiara79

inana,mishica,sretno cure..sve ćete to zaboraviti za 9 mjeseci kad ćete nunati svoje bebice..

----------


## inana

> inana,mishica,sretno cure..sve ćete to zaboraviti za 9 mjeseci kad ćete nunati svoje bebice..


riječi ti se pozlatile... ti sve znaš, ali svaki milimetar naše priće i svega,sve stimulacije, sve prirodne, sve neuspjehe... sječaš se i tuge i jada iz travnja... užasavam se sutrašnjeg poziva...a opet, ako nam je Bog namjenio nešto, trebale bi i te dvije biti dosta...

----------


## inana

> pozdrav, ja sam bila ispred tebe, nadam se da te nisam jako splašila.....mene je bolilo i još boli za poludit....
> al sretna sam, imam 8 komada i svaki put kad zaboli sjetim se da nisam išla badave 
> uff....nadam se da više neći morat ič na to mučenje


8 komada, blago tebi, i neka ti je sa srećom... da, tebe su sterali piškit... a ja bila par minua prije ulaska, i nije mi se išlo, nisam imala kaj, ali oni mi rekli da imam malo u mjehuru... ali pošto su mi ono spičili u ruku, nisam smjela na noge... pa je cijeli događaj uveličan i sa kateterom... osječam se izmrcvareno, boli me i peče, ali molim Boga da nije badava...

----------


## Evelyn73

cure  :Smile:  kad ste obicno isle u novi postupak (u prirodnom ciklusu) nakon neuspjelog (u stimulaciji)? Odmah slijedeci? ...nadam se...

----------


## *mare*

Inana, Mishica  :Love:  sve me jeza prođe kad vidim vaše posteve! 
Cure, ono ružno je iza vas, sad držimo fige i molimo Boga za tulum u labu i prekrasne kvalitetene mrve i da nam javite za 2 tjedna velike bete pa da što prije zaboravite i punkciju i bol sve i ružno što ste morale proći!  :Love: 

Inana ježim se od same pomisli usred onog užasa još i kateter!!  :Shock:  Daj pls reci jel pomaže ta injekcija protiv bolova? Jel fakat ne boli ili je samo podnošljivije? Mishica, ako te tješi ja sam ljetos za 6 komada punktiranih toliko vikala da sam prepala cijelu čekaonu, žena iza mene jedva priznala da je i ona za punkciju kad je sestra izašla van.  :Sad:

----------


## *mare*

Dr T je bila na punkciji?

----------


## inana

> Dr T je bila na punkciji?


da, bila je ona, tj. pred mene je sjela prvo ona druga, plava, ali zahvaljujuči katastrofi od mog jajnika, dr. T. je uskočila, i tak sam molila Boga da ona bude, jer mi je bila i zadnji put...kaj se tiče tog ljeka, kaj je već, zove ti se dolantin ili tak nekak, ne ublaži ti bol uopće, al te onak zašvingla, otupi te, ali meni je tak jer mi je jajnik teško dostupan, dr. B. inače uvijek kod mene inzisira na općoj anesteziji, ali eto, htjela sam biti budna... ako ću morat opet, mislim da nebum više tak hrabra...glavno da je to prošlo....ali ja sam se i tak bila prilično zdrogirala doma  :Grin: , tak da..velim, neki to ni ne osjete, osjete nelagodu, ali za svakoga je drugačije, sada kad je prošlo, lakše je, ja npr. desni jajnik nisam ni osjetila.. ali ljevi...uglavnom, kad razmišljam o dr. T., :Heart:   najradije bi ju zagrlila i stisnula najjače, dao Bog da nemoram to ikad ponoviti, ali ako moram, želim nju... a kaj se katetera tiče  :Shock: , ja sam ti danas bila 1x piškit, i sad trpim već 2 sata jer me tak peče, da mi se nekak neide... :Very Happy:  uglavnom, punkcija dođe i prođe, ali ovo poslije je koma... ako ima koja molitvica, molim lijepo, sjetiti se mene i mm i naše dvije sirotice u labu...

----------


## *mare*

u cjelosti razumijem i potpisala bih dio koji si napisala o dr T. Ja sam zaljubljena u tu ženu, em joj potpuno vjerujem kao liječniku em joj skidam kapu što je čovjek u svakom trenutku. A i ima mi nekak ful nježnu ruku i nisam zabrijala nego me doista njene punkcije najmanje bole!  :Zaljubljen: 

Dr I (ona plava) mi je draga i simpatična ali nekak joj ne vjerujem, a i zeznula mi je jedan prirodni ivf sa full krivim tajmingom štoperice gdje sam ja odmah znala da bude to za mene prekasno  :Sad: 

Kako god bilo, to je iza tebe i nadam se da nećeš više nikada to prolaziti. U molitvama ste mi i vi i vaše mrve, i želim vam od srca najljepši Božić kada ćete već čuti srčeko koje kuca!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## inana

> u cjelosti razumijem i potpisala bih dio koji si napisala o dr T. Ja sam zaljubljena u tu ženu, em joj potpuno vjerujem kao liječniku em joj skidam kapu što je čovjek u svakom trenutku. A i ima mi nekak ful nježnu ruku i nisam zabrijala nego me doista njene punkcije najmanje bole! 
> 
> Dr I (ona plava) mi je draga i simpatična ali nekak joj ne vjerujem, a i zeznula mi je jedan prirodni ivf sa full krivim tajmingom štoperice gdje sam ja odmah znala da bude to za mene prekasno 
> 
> Kako god bilo, to je iza tebe i nadam se da nećeš više nikada to prolaziti. U molitvama ste mi i vi i vaše mrve, i želim vam od srca najljepši Božić kada ćete već čuti srčeko koje kuca!


1:0 za tebe, rasplakala si me... doduše, danas me i nije teško rasplakat...i da, ona dr. je simpa, i draga, ali dr. T. ipak nekaksve napravi brzo, precizno i nježno... idem se sada malo vrtiti po krevetu, možda zaspim... makar znam da ću misliti na one moje male mrvice...

----------


## linalena

Inana i Misicha ~~~~~  za transfer

Inana pij puno tekućine i tjeraj se stalno piškit zbog katetera, ja sam imala jako lošđe iskustvo s njim, no doduše bio je u meni 2 dana

----------


## lberc

Inana i Misicha ~~~~~  za transfer....i da sve kaj ste sad prošle prolazite stvarno zadnji put!

----------


## inana

noćas misam do 4 zaspala, vrtila sam se i pribojavala da kad nazovem danas ne dobijem poražavajuću inf. i kad sam nazvala, malo je šutila, vratila se na tel. i rekla- gospođo, sve je u redu, vidimo se u ponedjeljak.. ja sam rekla- hvala dragom Bogu, a ona se samo nasmijala... jedva čekam ponedjeljak, jedva!

----------


## MalaMa

suuuuuuuuuper inana!  :Bouncing:  
baš mi je drago! samo hrabro do ponedjeljka

----------


## inana

> suuuuuuuuuper inana!  
> baš mi je drago! samo hrabro do ponedjeljka


a zamisli kak sam bedasta... misliš da sam pitala jesu obje uspjele... bila sam srena kaj je uopće uspjelo...a rekla je sve je u redu, vidimo se, neću više razmišljati, je tu nemrem niš promjenii... sad laganini čekam pon., curke, fige i dalje držat!

----------


## inana

> cure  kad ste obicno isle u novi postupak (u prirodnom ciklusu) nakon neuspjelog (u stimulaciji)? Odmah slijedeci? ...nadam se...


ja sam ti vječni optimist, ali eto, ja sam išla odmah iduči mj. i niš od toga, pobjegla nam stanica... najbolje da nazoveš gore i dogovoriš se, oni ipak znaju najbolje.

----------


## MalaMa

inana, i jedna je vrijedna, nema veze ako je jedna. mojoj je kumi postupak bio uspješan baš kad je bila jedna mrva.  :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

> cure  kad ste obicno isle u novi postupak (u prirodnom ciklusu) nakon neuspjelog (u stimulaciji)? Odmah slijedeci? ...nadam se...


Prije se išlo odmah nakon neuspješnog stimuliranog ciklusa u prirodnjak, sada se moraš upisati, ja sam se upisala u 10mj. za 12mj.
meni odgovara jer sam bila jako tužna i tulila sam svako malo
nekako sam si napunila baterije i rekla sam mužu da bi htjela da si darujemo bebu pod bor
ne želim nikakve poklone, samo bebu (mislim prvo treba trudan ostati  :Laughing: )

inana i mišica, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

Drage cure, baš me žalosti ta jadna situacija s lijekovima!!!
Inana i Mishica želim vam svu sreću............sjećam se svog razočaranja kad su mi rekli da imam samo 2 oocita - mislila sam da je to katastrofa, ali me Kiara uvjeravala da to uopće nije loše. Na kraju se pokazalo da je bila u pravu. Kiara79, šaljem ti pusu

----------


## Evelyn73

Hvala na odgovoru. Nisam bas imala srece s telefonom ovaj tjedan pa sam jucer otisla gore, nadajuci se da cu moci odmah na dogovor kod doktora, ali nije ga bilo. Sestra mi je rekla da dodjem u ponedjeljak, al nije spomenula da bi me mogla odmah zapisati. Uf, mislim da mi steka komunikacija sa sestrama (uglavnom s onom plavom). Sad se mogu samo nadati da ce me uzeti u ovom ciklusu...

----------


## kiara79

> Drage cure, baš me žalosti ta jadna situacija s lijekovima!!!
> Inana i Mishica želim vam svu sreću............sjećam se svog razočaranja kad su mi rekli da imam samo 2 oocita - mislila sam da je to katastrofa, ali me Kiara uvjeravala da to uopće nije loše. Na kraju se pokazalo da je bila u pravu. Kiara79, šaljem ti pusu


nina draga...šaljem jednu veliku :Kiss: tebi i bebuški..
ko što vidite slabo pišem jer imam pune ruke posla sa svojim potpisom :Zaljubljen: 
da,da posvojili smo malu Tenu...

----------


## mishica_zg

hej drage moje, ja još uvijek dolazim k sebi, nikako da prestane boljet, a što je najgore i ja sam dobila kateter (curu prije mene su slali pišat, a meni su otvarali prozor da im se ne srušim od bolova  :Sad: ( ), pa sad svako pišanje sa suzama.....užas
al kad sam nazvala gore i kad mi je rekla da 3 vračamo u pon i da su ostale smrznute, zaboravim da me boli, stisnem zube i smajl  :Smile: ))
inana....ja sam naručena u 9......pošto smo skupa na transferu, ajmo kavicu popit  :Smile: )))
i da nemaš pojma kako mi je drago da su obje uspjele....mislim da nas ti trenuci sreće drže  :Smile: ))

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> nina draga...šaljem jednu velikutebi i bebuški..
> ko što vidite slabo pišem jer imam pune ruke posla sa svojim potpisom
> da,da posvojili smo malu Tenu...


Kiaraaaaaaaaaaaaaaa draga baš mi je drago zbog Vas....imate malu Tenu.....svaka vam čast..pusa tebi i Teni  :Smile:

----------


## TeddyBearz

> ko što vidite slabo pišem jer imam pune ruke posla sa svojim potpisom
> da,da posvojili smo malu Tenu...


Kiara  :Shock:  Čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## sweety

> ko što vidite slabo pišem jer imam pune ruke posla sa svojim potpisom
> da,da posvojili smo malu Tenu...



Čestitke od srca!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nina70

> nina draga...šaljem jednu velikutebi i bebuški..
> ko što vidite slabo pišem jer imam pune ruke posla sa svojim potpisom
> da,da posvojili smo malu Tenu...


Ajme *Kiara*, baš sam se pitala što znači to lijepo ime u tvom potpisu. Tako sam sretna zbog tebe i tm! Kako lijepo! Sretno vam od srca  :Kiss:

----------


## mishica_zg

draga Kiara čestitam ti od srca, kak sam sva u komatoznom stanju nisam ti ni stigla čestitati  :Smile: 

i zaboravila sam zahvaliti svima vama na pozitivnim vibricama i dobrim željama  :Smile:

----------


## inana

> hej drage moje, ja još uvijek dolazim k sebi, nikako da prestane boljet, a što je najgore i ja sam dobila kateter (curu prije mene su slali pišat, a meni su otvarali prozor da im se ne srušim od bolova ( ), pa sad svako pišanje sa suzama.....užas
> al kad sam nazvala gore i kad mi je rekla da 3 vračamo u pon i da su ostale smrznute, zaboravim da me boli, stisnem zube i smajl ))
> inana....ja sam naručena u 9......pošto smo skupa na transferu, ajmo kavicu popit )))
> i da nemaš pojma kako mi je drago da su obje uspjele....mislim da nas ti trenuci sreće drže ))


budeš sama u pon? ja bum sama jer mm radi, i nemre izmigoljiti... čekaj, ti si bila prije mene... a koja? jesmo mi bile skupa i prije, u 4. mj? jer se ne sječam nikoga, malo me frka bila, ali znam da je jedna cura morala van piškit...a kaj se mojih mrveka tiče, neznam jesu obje uspjele, zaboravila pitat od frke... nadam se...  :Very Happy: 
a niš, onda ti znaš koja sam ja, pa buš ti mene zahaltala za kavicu, jer si me sad malo zmotala...

----------


## aska

Kiara,cestitam! Ostalim curama puno srece u postupcima,meni ni 3 AIH nije uspio..pretpostavljam da me sad ceka IVF.

----------


## bugaboo

Kiara cestitam od srca na srecici Teni :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiara79

hvala vam cure drage...
al nećete me se riješiti,je nagodinu probam dalje..

----------


## kika222

Sretna sam zbog vaše Tene... A tebi kiara želim reći da si stvarno to zaslužila i od srca ti čestitam što ćeš dobiti nekoga tko će te zvati mama!!! Mnoge od nas zasad  samo mogu sanjati o tome. Jednostavno suze su mi počele padati i samo ti želim reći da sam s tobom u iščekivanju 2012...

----------


## kiara79

> Sretna sam zbog vaše Tene... A tebi kiara želim reći da si stvarno to zaslužila i od srca ti čestitam što ćeš dobiti nekoga tko će te zvati mama!!! Mnoge od nas zasad samo mogu sanjati o tome. Jednostavno suze su mi počele padati i samo ti želim reći da sam s tobom u iščekivanju 2012...


 :Kiss:

----------


## lberc

Kiara,prekrasno,čestitam....mislim da ti ovo bude najljepši božič do sad!

----------


## Palcicazg

Kiara, čestitam :Smile: 
Svakako budi uporna da dobiješ i svoje

----------


## nina977

Kiara,prekrasno! Čestitam!

----------


## frka

Prekrasno, Kiara!!! Drzim fige da sljedece godine Tena dobije bracu ili seku  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

> Prekrasno, Kiara!!! Drzim fige da sljedece godine Tena dobije bracu ili seku


Pridružujem se željama  :Heart:

----------


## inana

vratili smo se domeka, ja i moje dve mrvice! i sada čekamo!

----------


## inana

> vratili smo se domeka, ja i moje dve mrvice! i sada čekamo!


i mishca-zg sa svoje dve mrve!

----------


## mishica_zg

daaaa  :Wink: ))
sad čekamo i odmaramo uz lagane serije  :Smile: ))
i da ne zaboravim....ODMARAJ, ili u najgorem slučaju prebaci u prvu i laganica   :Smile: )))

----------


## nina70

Cure, držim vam palčeve  :Heart:

----------


## MalaMa

inana i mishica_zg juuupi za vaše mrve!!!
inana bile su to, vidim, dvije mrve, ali vrijedne  :Smile: 
sretno!
kiara79,čestitam što si postala mamica!!!
reci mi jel vam postupak posvojenja oduzeo puno vremena i peripetija?

----------


## Palcicazg

inana i mishica_zg mazite i pazite mrvice u buši 
samo se opustite i sve laganini

----------


## mishica_zg

ošmkavila se ja totalno  :Sad: 
dajte neki savjet šta da radim, svega me sad strah...bar toga da ne izgubim svoje mrve.....

----------


## inana

> ošmkavila se ja totalno 
> dajte neki savjet šta da radim, svega me sad strah...bar toga da ne izgubim svoje mrve.....


miško, probala si mi poslati pp, ali mi pun... ja imala otekle mandule i koma mi bilo tri dana prije, popila galone čaja, obučena u 100 slojeva na toplom, spavala sa šalom kolko me mandule mučile, i sad sam ko konj.. ali sve su to babski recepti, odi doktorici da ti da nekaj pametno... i popij si maxflu, ja sam popila dva i sad sam ko nova... nemoj se bojati, ko se samnom druži, tome upali! <3

----------


## sweety

ima netko danas na sd? ogromna je gužva, čudan neki kaos danas...

----------


## mishica_zg

> miško, probala si mi poslati pp, ali mi pun... ja imala otekle mandule i koma mi bilo tri dana prije, popila galone čaja, obučena u 100 slojeva na toplom, spavala sa šalom kolko me mandule mučile, i sad sam ko konj.. ali sve su to babski recepti, odi doktorici da ti da nekaj pametno... i popij si maxflu, ja sam popila dva i sad sam ko nova... nemoj se bojati, ko se samnom druži, tome upali! <3


daaa primjetila sam da ti pun inbox  :Sad: (
meni taj max flu baš i nije dobar, ja više volim aspirine šumeće, al opet neznam dal smijem...budem doktoricu zvala  :Smile: ))
hehe i da ne zaboravim, možda ti ovaj put upali, možda i ja tebi donesem sreću  :Smile: )))

----------


## aska

Ja sam jucer zvala gore i sestra me upisala kod dr T za 2 tjedna na dogovor za dalje,kaze..pretpostavljam IVF.I kako to sad ide? Znam da cu lijekove morati dugo cekati,ali mogu li u medjuvremenu traziti da idem u polustimulirani ili to oni sami odlucuju? Ne mogu docekati tih 2 tjedna da cujem sta ce mi reci,i kaze sestra da je ambulanta od dr T sad srijedom,ne vise ponedjeljkom.

----------


## Charlie

Kiara čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## ana.b

> Ja sam jucer zvala gore i sestra me upisala kod dr T za 2 tjedna na dogovor za dalje,kaze..pretpostavljam IVF.I kako to sad ide? Znam da cu lijekove morati dugo cekati,ali mogu li u medjuvremenu traziti da idem u polustimulirani ili to oni sami odlucuju? Ne mogu docekati tih 2 tjedna da cujem sta ce mi reci,i kaze sestra da je ambulanta od dr T sad srijedom,ne vise ponedjeljkom.


Ja sam sama tražila polustimulirani. Krenuli smo s Klomifenom, ali je dr dodala još i Gonal i Cetrotide. Sve sam lijekove sama platila, budući da oni nemaju niti Cetrotide niti Brevactide, pa bih ionako dio lijekova morala sama platiti... Inače, na listi sam od 6. mjeseca i rekli su mi da još 3-4 mjeseca neću doći na red...

----------


## aska

Ok,puno hvala ana.b na odgovoru,mislila sam da se ceka 5-6 mjeseci na lijekove,ali ovo sad kako ti kazes ispada 8-9 mjeseci,ma to je strasno! Ali,ti si trudna,zar ne?

----------


## ana.b

> Ok,puno hvala ana.b na odgovoru,mislila sam da se ceka 5-6 mjeseci na lijekove,ali ovo sad kako ti kazes ispada 8-9 mjeseci,ma to je strasno! Ali,ti si trudna,zar ne?


Tako kaže beta  :Smile: . Nisam još bila na pregledu, kaže sestra da je prerano...

----------


## nina70

> Tako kaže beta . Nisam još bila na pregledu, kaže sestra da je prerano...


Meni se čini da si ti itekako trudna  :Klap:  Čestitkeeee!

----------


## Evelyn73

Da li je netko mozda narucen sutra (u nedjelju)?

----------


## tanjam

Evo cure da i ja malo uskočim s novostima. Bila sam jedna od vas/nas u 02/2011 sa svim borbama, nadanjima, strahovima, padovima, uzdizanjima i kad sam već nakon 9 godina liječenja, suprugovih operacija, uzimanja preparata i hodanja kod svakojakih liječnika i neliječnika i kad sam rekla još samo ovaj put i dosta-nije nam suđeno-dogodilo se. Sada sam mama prekrasnoj curici - JANA, teška 3450, velika 53 cm, rođena 07.11.2011. u 15.26 na SD. Ima nade, ima Boga, imajte vjere i snage i upornost (znam o čemu govorim, nisu prazne riječi i fraze). Želim Vam što manje postupaka i da što prije ostvarite majčinstvo/roditeljstvo na što manje bezbolan i dugotrajan način. Sretno svima i držim palčeve svima. Držite se cure.

----------


## nina70

*Tanjam*, tužna priča sa sretnim završetkom  :Smile:  Iskreno mi je drago i želim vam svu sreću u životu.

----------


## luci07

Cure, jel možda znate koja doktorica je srijedom?

----------


## Evelyn73

luci07, cini mi se da je dr. T

----------


## kiara79

tanjam,pa zar već??!

čestitke tebi i mužiću!!!

----------


## luci07

> luci07, cini mi se da je dr. T


Hvala. A tko je dr. T? :Embarassed:  (Mislim, kako se zove?) Jel netko išao kod nje? Kakva su iskustva?

Mi smo skroz novi u tome, danas sam nas naručila na prvi pregled na sv. duh, idemo za 4 tj. :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

dr.Turudić je dr.T
svi mi koji smo na SD smo bili i kod nje i dr.Bauman
inače svi su gore super!!!

----------


## inana

> dr.Turudić je dr.T
> svi mi koji smo na SD smo bili i kod nje i dr.Bauman
> inače svi su gore super!!!


u ovom postupku su neki od nas imali sreće s onim svetoduhskim praznovjerjem, dr.T. na punkciji, dr. B. na transferu... Bogek, ak nas čuješ... ak mene neš posluhnut, daj mog mužića poslušaj... on bu najbolji tata na svijetu...

----------


## luci07

Hvala, kiara! To je ohrabrujuće za čuti.  :Smile: 

inana, ti si usred postupka sad ili? Sretno! držim fige da se praznovjerje pokaže točnim!  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

> Bogek, ak nas čuješ... ak mene neš posluhnut, daj mog mužića poslušaj... on bu najbolji tata na svijetu...


 :Heart:  ovo si jako lijepo napisala

inana, drži se!!
meni su danas rekli da moram ponoviti briseve jer su mi 10 mj.stari i da zovem iza 1.12. za ljekiće

----------


## Loly

Pozdrav svima, dugo  vas čitam, pa evo i da pišem malo.. :Smile: 
Ukratko naša priča:
Ja sve ok, moj mm AZOOSPERMIJA, ali nije sve tako crno kako se čini, nakon tonu vitamina, minerala, trava, molitvi, punkcije testisa, suza, razočaranja, pitanja zašto baš nama, odlučili se za potpomognutu u Postojni i ukratko - dobila 7 js, 2 vratili i sad imamo anđelčića od 16 mj :Zaljubljen: : Eto dragi moji uspjelo je iz prve i to s kakvom dijagnozom! Ako koga zanima nešto vezano uz ovo, samo pitajte!!
Sada se spremamo u novi postupak na SD, zvala sam jučer i naručeni smo za 21.12. na prvi pregled, pa ćemo viditi što dalje.
S obzirom da ja dobro reagiram na stimulaciju, što mislite bi li do čekanja lijekova ( sigurno 5 - 6) mj.) mogla odraditi jedan polustimulirani?
Nadam se da sam vam ulila barem malo nade i ohrabrenja, to mi je i bila namjera  :Yes:

----------


## nina70

> u ovom postupku su neki od nas imali sreće s onim svetoduhskim praznovjerjem, dr.T. na punkciji, dr. B. na transferu... Bogek, ak nas čuješ... ak mene neš posluhnut, daj mog mužića poslušaj... on bu najbolji tata na svijetu...


I ja sam ta praznovjerna kod koje je upalilo  :Smile:  Nadam se da će i tebi  :Heart: 

I dr.T i dr.B su mi bili fenomenalni, stručni i nježni, ali mi je dr.B pristupačniji /moje iskustvo/

*Loly* čestitke od srca i držim ti fige da ponoviš uspjeh u novom postupku  :Heart:

----------


## inana

> Hvala, kiara! To je ohrabrujuće za čuti. 
> 
> inana, ti si usred postupka sad ili? Sretno! držim fige da se praznovjerje pokaže točnim!


dal sam usred postupka? danas nam je 8dt, 13 dp, ali tko broji... cijeli dan imam feelimg- to je to garant...pa si mislim- ma nisam ja te sreće.... pa si mislim- majeee, kaj nebi bilo... tak da sada samo čekamo... ali lako za nas, navijali bumo mi i za nas, kad se odlučimo kad bumo betu vadili, sada navijamo za sve naše, i za M@tta i dragu mu, da sve bude ok... mantram, molim, i držim fige za sve nas!

----------


## Loly

Fala Nina!
Inana sreeeetnooo  :Smile:

----------


## sany 7

Evo samo da vam se javim da sam danas obavila kiretažu u 9tj. Blighted ovum kako to oni zovu. Sad malo odmora pa ćemo opet sve ispoćetka.

Kako sam čula dr.B nema tri tjedna

----------


## linalena

Sany   :Love:  :Love: 
strašno mi je žao draga, ima snage puno u tebi znam, tako da  :Klap:  za dalje


Čula sam da je danas na nekim Vijestima objavljeno da je SD bez para, nešto kao da je blokiran račun??????? :Shock:

----------


## Loly

Sany  :Sad: , drži se.
Meni je moj ginić rekao da će dr. B biti odsutan na 2 - 3 tjedna jer ide u Australiju!
I ja sam čula da su SD blokirani računi, cure jel to utječe što na naše postupke  :Shock: 
E samo nam još i to triba!!!

----------


## *mare*

O Bože, Sany, žao mi je  :Love:  :Love: 
Draga, drži se i koliko god bilo teško glavu gore i idemo dalje.  :Love: 

Cure SD je odblokiran. Valjda je ministartsvo podmirilo blokadu ili tako neka priča. Presudili neki spor iz osamdesetih i sjeli na račun valjda sa nekakvim ogromnim dugoma, ali odmah je riješeno.  :Heart:

----------


## *mare*

E da i Baumana nam doista nema, dođe tek za blagdane.  :Sad:

----------


## mishica_zg

hmmm a meni je obečao da sam 1.12. trudna....i šta ako bude točno....kako ću mu javiti kad je u Australiji....baš je neozbiljan :D
al...nije mi htio potpisati tu izjavu.sram ga bilo  :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

> Evo samo da vam se javim da sam danas obavila kiretažu u 9tj. Blighted ovum kako to oni zovu. Sad malo odmora pa ćemo opet sve ispoćetka.
> 
> Kako sam čula dr.B nema tri tjedna


Sany7  :Crying or Very sad:   baš mi je žao, odmori svakako, skupi snagu i opet treba pokušati!

----------


## nina70

> hmmm a meni je obečao da sam 1.12. trudna....i šta ako bude točno....kako ću mu javiti kad je u Australiji....baš je neozbiljan :D
> al...nije mi htio potpisati tu izjavu.sram ga bilo


On ti je prava gatara; i meni je rekao nakon transfera da sam, što se njega tiče, trudna....vidi potpis  :Smile: 

Sany, drži se i samo naprijed  :Heart:

----------


## MalaMa

sany7 jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
drži se!!

----------


## kiara79

meni je još prije 2 god rekao da sam trudna,poslije prvog postupka...a zaredalo ih se jošššš...
sany,žao mi je..

 pusa od mame i Tene!

----------


## linalena

Ajme da, Kiara je MAMA, ma draga , ti si MAMA

ps-imam jedan usamljeni magnetić a tako malo vremena

----------


## Loly

Cure imam jedno pitanje - na prvi pregled i konzultacije nosim nove nalaze briseva, pape, hepatits, hiv, spermiogram i potvrdu o pravnom i psihološkom savjetovanju, jeli to dovoljno ili možda trebam hormone i nešto sl.?
Oću nositi i protokol iz prvom postupka u Slo?

----------


## inana

šta napisati... nakon transfera- grčići mali, jeeeej.. 8dt- malo mrvu smečkaste krvi- jeeej, ziher implatacijsko... jučer 9dt nemrem ja izdržat, trčim vadit betu- a ona malo manja od 3... suza za suzom... da je kaj bilo, bilo bi 9dt bar prek 5, a ovak.. tak da je to to za sada... tuga je tolka, ali to samo vi razumijete...veli muž ponoviti nalaz u pon., čisto da smo ziher, makar ja ne vidim smisla... pretužna sam i grozno nam je...

----------


## MalaMa

inana draga  :Love: 
nemoj bit tužna, čekaj ponedjeljak, možda budu bolje vijesti.
mislim ako si imala sve simptome, možda i beta može pogriješiti tako rano 9dan
šaljem pusu

----------


## inana

> inana draga 
> nemoj bit tužna, čekaj ponedjeljak, možda budu bolje vijesti.
> mislim ako si imala sve simptome, možda i beta može pogriješiti tako rano 9dan
> šaljem pusu


nemre fulat, ne kod mene... mm i ja imamo sreće da imamo jedno drugo... sve više od toga očito bi bilo previše za tražiti...simptomi znaju varati, ali nalaz krvi je zlo kakvo svijet nije vidio, začas ti sruši sve snove...

----------


## MalaMa

joj inana, znam da ti je grozno,
zagrli dobro svog mužića i neka te on stisne i ne pušta
nemoj reći da je ostalo previše za tražit, zaslužili ste i vi biti roditelji, nemojte se predati.
znam da je sad sve tužno, čuvajte se

----------


## inana

> joj inana, znam da ti je grozno,
> zagrli dobro svog mužića i neka te on stisne i ne pušta
> nemoj reći da je ostalo previše za tražit, zaslužili ste i vi biti roditelji, nemojte se predati.
> znam da je sad sve tužno, čuvajte se


a mislila sam da nema više suza... ima...

----------


## corinaII

Inana draga :Love:

----------


## lberc

Inana,ma sigurno je rano 9 dan,za betu,ponovi u ponedjeljak...nije još sve gotovo :Love: .

Cure ,ja sam odlučila da nejdem sad u 12 u prirodni,neda mi se biti u depresiji i tužna za blagdane,kaj moram nazvat na s.d. da nejdem i naručit se za drugi mjesec ili se samo drugi mjesec pojaviti 7dc,kak bi trebala ovaj?

----------


## inana

> Inana,ma sigurno je rano 9 dan,za betu,ponovi u ponedjeljak...nije još sve gotovo.
> 
> Cure ,ja sam odlučila da nejdem sad u 12 u prirodni,neda mi se biti u depresiji i tužna za blagdane,kaj moram nazvat na s.d. da nejdem i naručit se za drugi mjesec ili se samo drugi mjesec pojaviti 7dc,kak bi trebala ovaj?


nije rano, taman je da me složilo... kod nas doma muk... kaj se ovog tiće, neznam, jer je on u 11. mj. rekao da sa sada za prirodni naručuju za veljaču, tak da nemam pojima... nazovi pa pitaj...

----------


## sany 7

inana žao mi je. a valjda će nam se koji put potrefiti

----------


## mishica_zg

> Cure imam jedno pitanje - na prvi pregled i konzultacije nosim nove nalaze briseva, pape, hepatits, hiv, spermiogram i potvrdu o pravnom i psihološkom savjetovanju, jeli to dovoljno ili možda trebam hormone i nešto sl.?
> Oću nositi i protokol iz prvom postupka u Slo?


pozz Loli dobrodošla  :Smile: ))
da trebaš izvaditi hormone štitnjače, bez tog nema ništa i ponekad traži E2 i PRL 
i to je to....spremna za akciju, u kojoj ti želim sreču  :Smile: ))

----------


## bubi33

Cure, molim vas, ako mi možete dati neki br. telefona na koji mogu nazvati da vidim do kojeg br. za lijekove se stiglo.
Također me zanima da li na SD se dobija kakva anestezija kod punkcije i  moram li donijeti svoju spavaćicu za punkciju.

Odgovori mogu i na pp.

Puno vam hvala!

----------


## nina70

*Bubi33*, broj ti je 01/3712-109. Meni su preporučili da prije punkcije popijem Voltaren i Normabel. Meni nije bilo ništa strašno, osjetila sam laganu bol na sekundu (ubod). Možda nisam mjerodavna jer sam imala samo 2 js za punkciju. Ako imaš više js za punktirati trebala biš im unaprijed reći da želiš anesteziju (raspitaj se telefonom) i mislim da te ne bi smjeli odbiti. Ni ja nisam iz Zg, ali me nisu zadržali na odjelu tako da mi nije trebala spavaćica. ČIni mi se da bez obzira što ne ostaješ gore moraš imati uputnicu za bolničko liječenje....Nemoj se ustručavati pitati sestru da ti naknadno ponovi ono što ti dr kaže. Ja sam uvijek bila preuzbuđena i dr bi polovično razumjela, ali zato bi mi sestre sve potanko objasnile.

----------


## bubi33

Nina70,  :Heart: puno ti hvala!Ako budem imala još pitanja, slobodno se javim na pp?

----------


## nina70

Bubi33, nema na čemu. Slobodno se javi.

----------


## mishica_zg

eto cure samo da javim, kako sam i mislila, moji grčevi i izljevi nisu dobro završili...moja beta danas 0......

----------


## MASLINA1973

Mishice, žao mi je...

----------


## MalaMa

mishice  :Love: 
žao mi je

----------


## sany 7

Linalena kako je bilo u pragu

----------


## linalena

Jako dobro
sada radim pretrage (doduše još nisam ni išla po uputnice)
pa vjeroajtno u velječi postupak

jer ko zna kada će lijekovi

inače trebali bi opet napraviti listu lijekova da bar imamo ikakav osjećaj
no kak sam ja stalno u onoj glavnoj listi već mi se sve brka
pa jer bi mogao ko to malo prebrojati

ja sam 451 na listi

----------


## nina70

Mishice, od srca se nadam da će vam slijedeći postupak biti uspješan  :Love:

----------


## Palcicazg

mišice, žao mi je, znam kako ti je  :Love:

----------


## lberc

Mishice,žao mi je :Love: 

Linalena,ja sam broj 432

----------


## sany 7

Ja idem na kontrolu 14.12..11 Valjda će mi dati neki broj

----------


## Loly

Mishice  :Sad: , isplači se i odtuguj, a onda u nove pobjede!!

----------


## mishica_zg

drage moje hvala vam od srca, ali ja sam već toliko puta izišla s tim komadićem papira razočarana i tužna da jednostavno nema više suza....a i inače sam osoba koja je uvijek vesela i nasmijana, tako da optimizam prije svega...doči će i moj dan i od srca ću ga podijeliti s vama, a za sada, odoh dalje u organiziranje i pripreme sajmova jer me to tako veseli :D
pusaaaa svima i držim vam veeelike fige da do kraja iduće godine sve budemo trudne i ovaj forum bude samo da se sjetimo kako je to nekada bilo  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Cure, oprostite na upadu. Svratite malo i na ovu stranicu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/69967-n...IZMJENU-ZAKONA

Sretno svima!

----------


## corinaII

Mishica-zg joj baš mi je žao. :Love:  
Ja se moje drage trenutno opraštam sa S.Duhom, žao mi je jer mi je ekipa gore super. Dr Bauman jedan odličan doktor i sestre su mi prva liga. Teško mi je palo ali eto ipak sam se odlučila za Split i Cito jer ubijaju me ove užasne liste čekanja na S.Duhu. 
Joj kako se nadam da če se s novim zakonom promjeniti i ove grozne liste čekanja.

----------


## nina70

CorinaII, želim ti puno sreće u Splitu. Stvarno šteta da je SD u banani; bojim se da im fantastični Bauman ne pobjegne u privatne vode...........

----------


## Loly

Cure jeli bio tko ovih dana na SD-u?
Kakvo je stanje što se tiče lijekova? Mi idemo za 10ak dana, pa javim ako saznam što novoga!

----------


## MalaMa

Loly i druge cure stigla je pošiljka lijekova. I naša tura je napokon došla  :Very Happy:  .
Ako ste oko broja 300 zovite gore.
Pozdrav svima!

----------


## linalena

jeeeeee super

----------


## aska

MalaMa bas mi je drago  :Smile:  Ja sam bila u srijedu na dogovoru i dobila broj 524..sve se nadam da ce se nesto ubrzati jer cu izluditi cekajuci.

----------


## Loly

Aska što su ti rekli za lijekove, kada da zoveš?

----------


## aska

Rekli su mi da zovem za 3 mjeseca,tek toliko da vidim kod kojeg se broja stiglo i da cu cekati barem 6 mjeseci za lijekove..ne bih htjela mjenjati bolnicu,ali izgleda da cu morati..Mogu ici jedino u prirodni u 1. mjesecu,ali kad sam rekla da putujem,rekli su mi da bolje onda ne..a ni ja nisam htjela.Nije bila dr T vec neka druga na zamjeni,simpaticna,plava.

----------


## MalaMa

drage moje, ljekići kod mene. daljnji dogovor iza nove godine. trebale ste mi reći da ponesem neku vrećicu  :Smile:  . ostala sam šokirana količinom  :Shock:  . trebale ste mi vidjeti lice. o tome uopće nisam razmišljala  :Grin:  .

----------


## Loly

Lijekovi za 6 miseci  :Shock: 
Uh, ja idem u srijedu na dogovor, pa ću vidit bili mogla jedan polustimulirani dok ne dođu lijekovi, tko će to dočekati...
MalaMa koliko si ti čekala svoju vreću lijekića?

----------


## aska

I ja sam htjela traziti polustimulirani,ali sam zaboravila,a i nisam nesto pri novcima,nazalost..i nikako mi nije jasno kako u nekim bolnicama nema toliko dugih lista cekanja,jedino Vinogradska ima kao i mi,mislim..

----------


## Loly

Aska draga to ni meni nije jasno... Mi smo prvi put bili u Slo i sad smo se odlučili za odi upravo zato što smo mislili aj imamo 6 puta besplatno, nema čekanja, a ono čekanje pola godine...

----------


## frka

Loly, mislim da si krivim ljudima vjerovala na rijec da nema cekanja... Pozdrav bivsem ministru (aleluja!)!

----------


## MalaMa

Loly, mi smo čekali točno 6 i pol mjeseci i bili već ludi na kraju. sad smo morali i ponoviti neke nalaze zbog čekanja i liječimo neke beštije iz briseva.

----------


## Palcicazg

Pozdrav curke,
molila bi ako netko ovaj mjesec ide u postupak da se malo raspita kako će raditi oko Božića i nove godine
da li rade normalno ili idu na neki kolektivni godišnji?

trebala bi ovaj mjesec ići u prirodnjak, a nikako da mi dođe M pa da krenem..

----------


## MalaMa

palcicazg,
ja ti ovaj mjesec više ne idem gore, ali ako će ti što pomoći sigurno znam da tjedan iza nove godine do tri kralja rade, jer je mene dr.naručila da dođem bilo koji dan obzirom na ciklus. ne znam što je između božića i ng.

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Cure pozdav!
Malo me nije bilo  :Smile: , ali se vraćam. 
Kakva je procedura kad se u postupak ide sa smrzlićima (prirodnjak)? Zna netko?

----------


## linalena

uff znam itekako, 4 krio postupka :Cool: 

moraš se otići gore dogovoriti s njima ako se nisi već ranije dogovorila nakon ovog neuspjeha u 6om mjessecu
probaj zvati telefonski i reći da ideš u krio postupak pa ti možda kažu tak prek telefona ili odi gore oko 12

koliko znam sada se za prirodnjak mora naručivati ali krio postupci se rade kada možeš bez narudžbe
i da, koliko imaš smrzlića? ja sam uvijek imala po 3 tak da nije ni dolazili u obbzir punkcija svježe aali koliko sam čula i da se ima manje ne punktiraju nego čisti krio
dakle, samo nekoliko UZV od 7-8dc i kada procijene odmrzvavaju , bez ikaakve medikacije, samo poslije

----------


## Loly

E toga i mene strah, napravila sam briseve i papa test, sve ok.. Ali kako stvari stoje lijekove ću dobiti u 7. misecu, pa će godišnji, pa ponoviti briseve, pa ako bude koja bešija, prođe godina uzalud.. Inače nisam crnjak po prirodi, ali me ovakve stvari baš izbace iz takta.. :Mad:

----------


## centaurea.in.spe

Thanx Linalena! Imam smrznute 3 jajne stanice tak da mislim i nadam se da me ne budu stavljali na lijekove. Planirala sam se odmah zapisati i za stimulirani postupak tokom 2012. (ako dođem na red).

----------


## jo1974

ja sad  ču nešto pitati možda če zvučati glupo ali dali može se br.kojeg imam za ljekove ustupiti nekome

----------


## Loly

Jo valjda može, ali probaj nazvati njih pa pitati.. Evo ja se dobrovoljno javljam da ga ustupiš meni.. :Wink:

----------


## MalaMa

jo1974, ja znam samo za slučajeve da parovi odustanu, ili zatrudne prirodno, ali mislim da se onda taj broj preskače i daje lijek sljedećem broju. ne znam može li se darovati broj.

----------


## MalaMa

drage moje pa gdje ste?
kakvo zatišje! :Shock: 
dajte javite kakvu lijepu vijest.
predblagdanska  :Kiss:  svima!

----------


## Loly

Ja sam gore sutra ujutro na prvom pregledu i konzultacijama, pa vam se javim, nadam se sa dobrim vijestima..  :Smile:

----------


## aska

Loly sretno,javi sta su ti rekli!

----------


## luci07

> Ja sam gore sutra ujutro na prvom pregledu i konzultacijama, pa vam se javim, nadam se sa dobrim vijestima..


Javi kako je bilo, mene prvi pregled i konzultacije čekaju sljedeću srijedu.  :Smile:  Sretno!!

----------


## MalaMa

loly i luci sretno!!

----------


## luci07

> loly i luci sretno!!


Hvala! :Smile:

----------


## Evelyn73

> Javi kako je bilo, mene prvi pregled i konzultacije čekaju sljedeću srijedu.  Sretno!!


 Slijedecu srijedu? 28.12.? Znaci li to da se na S.D. radi u tjednu izmedju Bozica i 1.1.??? Mislim da sam cula da se ne radi pa sam sada ugodno iznenadjena jer bi mi to bas odgovaralo!

----------


## luci07

Nemam pojma, naručila me još pred 4 tj., rekla je da za svaki slučaj nazovem dan ranije da provjerim. Nadam se da nisu naknadno odlučili da neće raditi taj tjedan.

----------


## Evelyn73

Hvala luci07! A zna netko jel se dr. B vratio?

----------


## luci07

To ne znam, ali mene su naručili kod doktorice, dr. B nije sestra spomenula.

----------


## applepie

je, je, dr. B se vratio!

----------


## Loly

Evo me cure moje, slijedi izvještaj...  :Smile: ))
- Jučer bili na konzultacijama kod dr. T (sve pohvale, jednostavna, draga, sve 5), mm dao uzorak za spermiogram (nalaz će poslati poštom)  i nakon toga nas je pozvala na razgovor, meni nije radila UZV, to me malo iznenadilo jer mi je sestra kod naručivanja rekla da ponesem uputnicu i za uzv. Jesu vama na konzultacijama radili uzv?? 
- Od nalaza smo nosili potvrdu od psihologa i pravnika, papa test i briseve, te hiv i hepatitis. Rekla je da opet napravimo hiv i hepatitis malo prije postupka, mm još mikrobiol. urina i ejakulata, pitala sam je tribam li hormone vaditi da imam nalaz star 3 god., rekla je ako je tad nalaz bio uredan  da nema potrebe. 
E da, dobili smo br. 536 kaže da bi mogli u 4. mj u postupak, nek zovem sredinom trećeg, čini mi se to brzo.
Za protokol se odlučila na kraći Gonal + cetrotide (kaže da nema potrebe ići na dugi decapep. + gonal - to su mi dali prošli put u Slo). Ima li ko iskustva s ovim kraćim?
Uh nadam se da nisam upilala, ali htjela sam biti detaljna, jer nam svaka informacija puno znači.
Ako sam nešto zaboravila ili vas zanima, pitajte.... :Smile:

----------


## aska

Loly ja nisam dobila nikakav protokol,samo sam stavljena na listu.Na prve konzultacije isla sam prije pola godine i dr me htjela gledati na uzv,ali imala sam menstruaciju pa nije.Na iducem dogovoru me nije ni htjela gledati,samo smo se dogovorile da krecem prvo s AIH..a sad na zadnjem dogovoru nje nije ni bilo vec zamjena i isto me nitko nije gledao na uzv,samo sam stavljena na listu i receno mi koje da nalaze ponovim.

----------


## sany 7

Sretan Božić svima i da nam se ostvari najveća želja

----------


## MalaMa

:Saint: 
i ja vam svima želim sretan Božić!!! sa željom da već sljedeći čuvamo bebice u bušici ili zagrljaju!
puse

----------


## *mare*

hej cure, veliko zatišje na našoj temi!
što se događa, ima li tko u postupku ili se sprema uskoro?
ja za koji dan startam sa pikanjem...

----------


## sany 7

Mare sretno sa pikanjem. Ja još čekam svoju prvu mengu poslije Kiretaže, zapisala me za polustimulirani za veljaču pa ćemo vidit.

----------


## MalaMa

baš je zatišje. blagdani valjda.
mi čekamo 5.1 uzv i nalaze briseva.
sretno mare, sretno sany 7 u čekanju!

----------


## *mare*

malama, konačno smo isti dan gore na uzv!  :Wink:

----------


## MalaMa

:Smile:  mare, pošaljem ti poruku pa se i vidimo. 
baš sam mislila zvati kad da im dođem na uzv. to ih nisam pitala. jel ti znaš kad je najbolje? ili da ih zovem?

----------


## nina70

Drage cure, želim Vam od srca sretnu i plodnu Novu 2012. godinu  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever:  
a svemu lošem u 2011. recimo  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## MalaMa

nina 70 hvala ti na željama!
i ja vam svima želim trudničke trbuhe i lijepe male smotuljke!!

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje evo svratila sam malo do vas da vam zaželim sretnu novu 2012, da nam se zakon što prije promjeni i da u ovoj godini postanemo mame  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Pridružujem se željama svojih prethodnica!! Sretna nam nova, osječam da je konačno došlo i naše vrijeme!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Drage forumašice, aktivne upravo na ovoj i sličnim temama (ali i ne samo vama  :Smile: ,

želim sretnu Novu, uspjeh u skorim postupcima i do sljedećih jaslica - slatke, male, mirišljave bebače koji će vam iduće Silvestrovo učiniti najveselijom ludom noći u životu. 
Od srca, Maslina

----------


## RuzicaSB

Sretna vam Nova 2012 i neka nam donese sto vise bebica!!

----------


## *mare*

Drage moje,

želim Vam sretnu 2012.godinu. neka nam donese visoke bete, posjet rode svima i da slijedeću dočekamo trbušaste ili grleći male misišljave smotuljke!
Ukratko: želim Vam svima ono što i samoj sebi želim!  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Curke moje svima sve naj naj u Novoj!!!
Mare jesi krenila sa pikanjem, koji si protokol dobila?

----------


## *mare*

Loly ja sam ti lr, u kratkom protokolu gonal+cetrotide. Danas 2.dc, danas prvo pikanje!  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

Mare, sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Loly

Mare sretnooo... takav je i meni protokol dr. dala kad dođu lijekovi, nadam se 4. ili 5. mj.!
E da došao nalaz spermiograma što smo ga radili na SD prije 2 tjedna i imali smo što viditi, sve same 000000000, nema pomaka ni mrve, opet azospermia.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## *mare*

Loly draga o hebem mu sve i lošem nalazu!  :Love: 
znam da da vam je grozno to vidjeti, pogotovo tm, njih to sve na žalost jače dotuče nego nas, ali držite se...

frendovi imaju takav slučaj i kod zadnjeg ivf-a on je čak morao dva uzorka davati  :Rolling Eyes:  ali našli su 3 pokretna živa i zdrava plivača! naći će se i kod vas pokoji borac!  :Klap:

----------


## dola

loly ne očajavaj, i mm ima istu dijagnozu, u rujnu je radio biopsiju na SD i nisu našli ništa, a neki dan je ponovio spermiogram pa su našli 4 spermija...zvala sam sad SD i kažu da su s lijekovima došli do broja 350 ako koga zanima..da li tko ima iskustva da su na SD uspješni u postupcima icsi sa dijagnozama azospermije..mi smo inače iz Rijeke, ali bili smo i na SD i čekamo lijekove...ni sama nisam pametna da li pokušati možda na obje klinike...

----------


## *mare*

350?  :Very Happy:  pa to su divne vijesti, znači da ipak nešto ubrzalo, ono u jesen je bila grozna situacija! 

Dola pitala si za icsi kod azoo, nije li u takvim slučajevima najvažnije znanje i iskustvo biologa? koliko znam naša biologica je vrlo hvaljena pa mislim da možete imati puno povjerenje u nju.  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

> loly ne očajavaj, i mm ima istu dijagnozu, u rujnu je radio biopsiju na SD i nisu našli ništa, a neki dan je ponovio spermiogram pa su našli 4 spermija...zvala sam sad SD i kažu da su s lijekovima došli do broja 350 ako koga zanima..da li tko ima iskustva da su na SD uspješni u postupcima icsi sa dijagnozama azospermije..mi smo inače iz Rijeke, ali bili smo i na SD i čekamo lijekove...ni sama nisam pametna da li pokušati možda na obje klinike...


Ima nade. Pogledaj ovdje: http://www.trudnoca.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43005 http://www.24sata.hr/znanost/nada-za...-tijela-248297

----------


## MalaMa

loly, nemoj očajavati, toliko ima primjera da su parovi ostali trudni i kad je to bilo "nemoguće".
to je samo dokaz da je sve moguće, nema nemogućeg dok god se nadamo i mislimo da ćemo uspjet.
drži se i samo hrabro  :Love: 
sretno!

----------


## nina70

Tako je. Ja imam totalno neprohodne jajovode, a mm 1. spermiogram super, 2. oligo....bla bla (možda je razlog bio što je 3 dana prije feštao), ja u ranim, a on u kasnim 40-ima i uspjeh iz prvog pokušaja (SD - dr Bauman.....šaljem mu pusu  :Smile:

----------


## darci

> 350?  pa to su divne vijesti, znači da ipak nešto ubrzalo, ono u jesen je bila grozna situacija!


ne znam baš da su to jako ubrzalo jer je u 2010 upisano preko 550 žena za lijekove....i pitanje je kad će doći na red

----------


## *mare*

Darci razveselilo me jer ovo ipak znači da sada lijekovi dolaze, obzirom da od 15.07. do kraja 11 mjeseca nije dolazilo ništa, a sada su dva mjeseca za redom ipak opet stigli lijekovi.

----------


## Loly

Fala cure na riječima podrške.. :Love: 
Mi smo našu bebu prije godinu ipo dobili u Slo isto sa dijagnozom azoo i to iz prve, ali sam ja mislila da se nalaz nekim čudom popravio, ali što je tu je, već sam ja puna elana i želje za novim pikanjem, punkcijom, transferom, čekanjem bete..  :Smile: ))
E ja sam br. 536 i dr. rekla da zovem kroz 3. mj da bi u 4. mogli doći lijekovi!

----------


## linalena

hellou curke, nisam se javljala sorry mala gužva

ja sam (ak se ne varam) broj 415 a moći ću ga iskoristit (makar se nadam da ga neću trebati) tek početkom 5og-6og mjeseca tak da će mene nakraju lista preskočiti i evo jedna manje 

sretno svima

----------


## MalaMa

> hellou curke, nisam se javljala sorry mala gužva
> 
> ja sam (ak se ne varam) broj 415 a moći ću ga iskoristit (makar se nadam da ga neću trebati) tek početkom 5og-6og mjeseca tak da će mene nakraju lista preskočiti i evo jedna manje 
> 
> sretno svima


linalena, jel to zbog praga? vidim u potpisu da je plan 2 mjesec.
sretno ti!

----------


## sweety

vi o brojevima... meni se cini da ne ide bas najkrasnije...
ja imam 441, a rekli su da zovem u veljaci, a po ovome vidim da je to blize ljetu...
ja se nadam da kod nas ne bude iznenadjenja i da cu fino preskocit tu dodjelu... i da se barem za jedno mjesto ubrza...

cure, zelim vam da vam ova godina bude najplodnija i da sve sto planirate zavrsite sretno u njoj!

----------


## MalaMa

cure, evo friških novosti sa SD-a.
jutros samo 7 žena, totalno zatišje. bile smo gotove do 8 sati.
mare, nadam se da si i ti stigla sve brzo obaviti.
mi još stojimo, opet e-coli u nalazu mm. ne znam kak ćemo to riješit. luda sam  :Mad:

----------


## luci07

Ja sam bila jučer- prvi put.  :Smile:  

Dr. T je stvarno jako draga, dogovorile smo se za nalaze i papire koje moramo još nabaviti pa krećemo u prvi aih.  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Luci koji si br. dobila, što ti je rekla kad da zoveš za lijekove?

Mare kako ide pikanje, imaš li kakvih nuspojava?

----------


## luci07

Nisam dobila broj. Nije još spominjala ivf, niti lijekove, samo da idemo na aih kad prikupimo nalaze i dokumentaciju koja nam još treba. Što se tiče lijekova, dala mi je recept za klomifen koji će mi trebati za aih.

----------


## sany 7

Zapisana sam za veljaču. e sad mengu trebam dobiti krajem ovog mjeseca, dali idem s tom ili moram čekat onu u 2. mjesecu, al će mi pola postupka biti u 3. mjesecu???????

----------


## applepie

pozdrav Sany 7. ako si zapisana u 2. mj, onda to znaci da je punkcija planirana za 2. mj. i ja sam u slicnim problemima ali meni treba m doci negdje oko 20. pa me frka da ovaj ciklus ne urani. ti samo 7-8 dan ciklusa otidji na folikulometriju ako si u pripodnom postupku ili kako su ti rekli, ako si u stimuliranom.     

                                                                                                                                                           sretno nam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mala bu

samo da vam javim kakva je situacija sa dijeljenjem lijekova...zvala neki dan, imam broj 418, rekla sestra da će vjerovatno za mjesec dana...eto!
sretno svima u postupcima i iščekivanju bete... :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Curke jel zna tko koliko misečno dobiju lijekova? Mala bu ako bi ti sa br. 418 došla na red za misec dana, možda i ja dođem u četvrtom kako mi je i rekla doktorica.. uh uh.. ko će iščekati!!!

----------


## applepie

sestra Pera mi je krajem 12. mj. rekla da mjesečno dobe 30 kompleta lijekova i da su došli do broja 300, tako da mi je ovo nešto novo, osim ako neke cure ne čekaju novi zakon pa su svoje brojeve prepustile nekom drugom (ali ipak, možda je to previše brojeva). tko zna možda je došlo do kakvih izmjena!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MalaMa

curke, slažem se s applepie.
ne želim biti negativna, ali ja sam u 9.mj čula da su došli do 250, a u 11. mj s brojem 290 još nisam bila na redu i sestra mi je rekla da još kompletiraju brojeve do 250. mi smo lijekove dobili u 12.mj.
ne bih vas htjela rastužiti, ali i ja sam se tako nadala, kad god bi netko javio o brojevima, pa sam se onda u 11. užasno razočarala i bilo mi je koma. 
želim vam samo reći da budete oprezne.
nadam se da će se lijekovi ubrzati i od  :Heart:  vam želim da je ovo o brojevima istina!

----------


## sany 7

Mare kakvo je stanje?

----------


## kika222

Ja danas bila kod dr.B i došlo se do  broja 400!!!

----------


## lberc

> Ja danas bila kod dr.B i došlo se do  broja 400!!!


ovo je super,znači da se nekaj ubrzalo...po tome bi ja dobila ljekove u veljači,nisam se tome nadala

----------


## *mare*

:Very Happy:  jako me raduje ovo s lijekovima. situacija prošle godine je bila blago rečeno nehumana sa tim čekanjima.  :Shock: 

inače: meni 3.dan vraćene 2 6st mrve. sad smo na čekanju...  :Cekam:  :Raspa:

----------


## lberc

Mare,sretno...da ti ovaj 6 postupak bude stvarno uspješan!

----------


## *mare*

hvala Ibrec  :Love: 
koji si ti broj? sve si mislim ako su došli do 400 to znači da su u mj i pol podijelili 150 setova lijekova, kakva bude to gužva sad kad krene..  :Zaljubljen:  i nadam se baby boom!  :Klap:

----------


## lberc

Ja sam broj 432,bar tak mislim,već sam zaboravila...nekak mi je to brzo,ja sam očekivala da budu ljekovi negdje oko 5 mjeseca...mislim da bi tak brzo i trebali dolaziti i da nebi trebalo biti liste čekanja

----------


## aska

Cure,da vas pitam sto se tice ponavljanja testiranja na HIV i hepatitis..da li to moram opet obaviti u Petrovoj 3 ili mogu u zavodu za javno zdravstvo?

----------


## *mare*

aska, možeš bilo gdje. ja nisam iz zagreba pa mi je bilo jednostavnije vaditi kod nas u bolnici i naravno da su mi priznali te nalaze.

----------


## aska

Hvala puno na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## mala bu

mare, sretno u iscekivanju... da ti ova 2012-a donese srecu!!!
Iberc, mislim da mozes svakako ocekivati svoje lijekove u veljaci, osim sestre mi i dr B potvrdio da oko 10.2. mogu zvati za svoje, a tu smo negdje... ja sam 418...  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

ja sam 451 al i ne mogu iskoristiti prije 5og mjeseca, a nadam se naravno ni tada

to je možda zaslužan početak godine i novi nofci  :Laughing:  samo neka tako ide
i naravno da se radi po novim naputcima

----------


## MalaMa

joj cure to je super ako se s tim lijekovima ubrzalo. nadam se da se nikad neće vratiti na onu sporost od prošle godine. možda se ove godine ponovno sve pokrene pa na kraju ni ne bude liste čekanja. sretno svima!!!
mare  :Wink:  čuvaj mrvice

----------


## Loly

Mare sretno, nadamo se lipim vijestima od tebe.. :Smile: 
Fala Bogu da se napokon malo ubrzalo to s brojevima. Evo mm dobio nalaz bakter. ejakulata i piše enterococcua faecalis, jel ima ko iskustva s tim? Ide u utorak kod urologa pa ćemo vidit što on kaže,nadam se da ćemo to izliječiti do ulaska u postupak..

----------


## lberc

Loly,mm je imao to isto, i dr opće prakse mu je dala antibiotik,ne sjećam se više koji,ponovio je nalaz,onda je imal neku drugu bakteriju i opet na antibiotik,onda smo krenuli u postupak na vv i dolje su mu rekli da je ta bakterija normalna i da ne treba niš lječiti.
Poslije 4 godine sad kad smo krenuli na sd.više nije imal nikakvih bakterija,nalaz mu je bio skroz ok.

----------


## MalaMa

loly i mm je imao isto to. liječili smo s tri ture antibiotika i nije otišla. onda je doktorica rekla da to nije tak ozbiljno i da se više ne kljuka s antibioticima. sad je više nije bilo, ali je tu e.coli.

----------


## tanjam

Loly ne očajavajte zbog te bakterije. Ona je normalna u probavnom traktu i ponekad se preseli drugdje gdje nebi smjela biti. MM se snjom borio 2 godine, na VV smo pod njom odradili 3 postupka i kad smo došli na SD još uvijek ju je imao. Ništa nije pomoglo-ni antibiotici ni antibiotici direktno u venu što je hodao na Zaraznu 2 tjedna svaki dan. Kad smo došli na konzultacije kod dr. B ja mu rekla što je sa suprugom i rekao da ga ne zanima što je njemu jer da je sve ok nebi bili tu. Važno je samo da žena bude potpuno čista za postupak. I kako vidiš iz potpisa sve je urodilo plodom. Bakteriju ima i dan danas. To nije prepreka za postupak. Sretno svima.

----------


## Loly

Fala cure, sad ste me utješile :Love: 
E u petak dr. B dolazi kod mog ginekologa (oni i inače surađuju) pa nas sestra naručila na razgovor, pa ako ima ko kakvih pitanja recite, da saznam iz prve ruke.. :Smile:

----------


## nati

ovdje sam nova pa me zanima da li se netko ovaj mjesec upisao za lijekove na sd i koliko će čekati

----------


## Loly

Bili kod dr. B., imamo smo sve nalaze, još samo HIV i hepatitis, nadam se postupku u 4. mj., ali mi prominija protokol, pa mi dao decapeptyl, gonal + menopur.
Kakvo je stanje kod vas, ima li što novoga?
Mare kako je kod tebe?

----------


## inana

nakon tuge i razočaranja, i 3 mjeseca posustajanja, sutra idemo gore, da nas savi na listu, pa ćemo znati kak je stanje s brojkicama... znam, trebali smo odmah ići da nas stavi na listu, ali preteško je to bilo... i sad valjda ima vjetra da nas malo pogura... ništa, idemo dalje!  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Inana sretnooo..

----------


## MalaMa

inana želim vam sreću i hrabrost!

----------


## inana

eto, bili smo danas- dobili broj, kaže dr. da ljekovi idu ludom brzinom, da on misli da bi mogli startati u travnju, ali mislim da se to može mačku o rep okačit, ja nikom niš ne vjerujem... tak da u ožujku idemo na jedan prirodni, pa onda kak već dođu ljekovi... samo je rekao da u 8. mjesecu niš nebudu radili, i da netrebam ponavljati nalaze dok ljekovi ne dođu, ali ja ipak budem, da si skratim čekanje i koju brigu s popisa jer su mi svi ostarili  :Very Happy:  i sada opet čekanje... ah...

----------


## nati

jel to znači da se čeka tri mjeseca za lijekove?..to je stvarno brzo ja čekala prvi puta 5mj.

----------


## Loly

Inana koji si br. dobila? Ja ću isto neke nalaze ponoviti, jer imam osjećaj da sam bliže postupku kad bar radim nalaze, a ne čekam i brojim dane do lijekova.. :Smile:

----------


## inana

> jel to znači da se čeka tri mjeseca za lijekove?..to je stvarno brzo ja čekala prvi puta 5mj.


ja ti velim kaj je on meni jučer rekao, ja sam zadnji put čekala lani od 4. mjeseca do 10., a sad jučer on meni kaže da kak je krenulo, da tko zna, da im puno stiže, spomenuo je neko financiranje, nemam pojima, uglavnom, sad vi sve znate kak i ja, kak je on rekao, tak sam ja prenesla... doduše, on mi lani u 6. mjesecu rekao da računam 8. ili 9. mj, pa smo u postupak išli u 10,,, neznam, tak mi je rečeno, a ja se nadam da bude tak!  :Very Happy:

----------


## MalaMa

inana super  :Very Happy: 
daj Bože da je sve krenulo.
super je što ćeš si ranije ponoviti nalaze. nek oni budu spremni kad dođu lijekići. sretno!!

----------


## inana

> inana super 
> daj Bože da je sve krenulo.
> super je što ćeš si ranije ponoviti nalaze. nek oni budu spremni kad dođu lijekići. sretno!!


da, 2011. je bila katastrofa.. i onda dođu ljekovi, i opet čekati dva ciklusa...bljak... ko da nije katastrofa da to uopće i prolazimo... ali dr B. je zvučao tak optimistično kaj se ljekova tiče, da čak počinjem sumnjati u svoju sumnju... eh, jesam šašava... uglavnom, držim fige svima... a najviše nama..  :Very Happy:

----------


## *mare*

curice moje, samo da javim da je i naš 6. prošao neuspješno. Beta 0  :Mad: 
Jučer smo je odtugovali. Danas je već bolji dan i idemo dalje..

----------


## MalaMa

Draga mare,jako mi je zao.  :Sad:  ne znam sto ti reci za utjehu. Drago mi je da hrabro krecete dalje. Vjerujem da ce se i vama nasmjesiti sreca.

----------


## sweety

> curice moje, samo da javim da je i naš 6. prošao neuspješno. Beta 0 
> Jučer smo je odtugovali. Danas je već bolji dan i idemo dalje..


 :Love: 

Jesi bila na dogovoru?
Što, kako dalje?

----------


## inana

jučer ste možda plakali, odtugovali nise, uzmi si malo vrenema, pa onda lagano gore na dogovor... ja sam predzadnjio put pojurila gore- plakala sam od kad mi se dr obratila dok nisam sjela u autu... ovaj put sam išla nakon 3 mjeseca, odmorenom uma i tjela, i nije mi bilo koma... tako da- odmakni se mali, razmisli, i kreni...

----------


## Loly

Mare...  :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

mare,žao mi je.. :Love: 
inana sretno...
 :Wink: 
svima koji se spremate u postupak puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## *mare*

inana, ne mogu ja tako. ja sam se dogovorila sa sobom da me neuspješni postupci ne smiju više dotući. iako je svima nevjerojatno ja dosita tugujem jedno jutro nad betom, a onda je jedino što me diže i gura dalje plan za novi pokušaj. ja sam isti dan sa nalazom bila gore i žicala odmah dalje. uglavnom startam upravo 7.put!  :Wink:  trenutno me jedino može spriječiti snijeg koji najavljuju jer bih u petak trebala na prvu fm, a najavljeno pola metra snijega  :Shock:

----------


## Palcicazg

**mare** nebude te snijeg spriječio, samo hrabro u petak gore
budeš već utabala i meni stazu prema bolnici  :Smile:  ja startam sa folikulometrijom u ponedjeljak
bum valjda nekak doklipsala do gore
i ja idem 7. put pokušati 



svim curama sretno ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## applepie

pozdrav cure, želim da vam ovaj postupak brzo i uspije.
zanima me zna li tko do kojeg su broja došli s ljekovima?

----------


## applepie

:Rolling Eyes:

----------


## applepie

ma, željela sam napisati da postupak brzo prođe i da beta bude visoka!!! :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Mare svaka čast, samo hrabro naprid i sritno. Jel sad ideš u prirodni ili..?
Palcice sritno da bude 7. sreća!
Mene isto zanima do kojeg se broja došlo, jel zna tko?

----------


## mala bu

*Loly*, evo odgovora za lijekove: zvala maloprije, rekla sestra da zovem u petak i da ću ih moći podignuti već u pon ili uto sljedeći tjedan...btw, imam broj 418...
ipak se to dosta ubrzalo...
sretno svima u iščekivanju pozitivne bete i postupaka... :Wink:

----------


## Loly

Mala bu fala... :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Evo ,samo da vam javim,i ja mogu drugi tjedan po ljekove,broj sam 432.
Sretno svima u postupcima!

----------


## linalena

cure sretno

----------


## Palcicazg

sutra mi je 6DC znam da mi neće nešto specijalno reći, 

nadam se uspjehu, znam da prirodnjaci nisu neka srećica, ali znam bebice rođene iz prirodnjaka  :Smile: 
pa se možda i nama posreći 

ovo sm lijekovima su puno bolje riješili i nema više dugačkih lista čekanja

cure sretno svima sa postupcima  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Palcicazg

*linalena* draga sretno ti bilo u Pragu ~~~~~~~~
i da nam javiš pozitivnu betu  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Plačice super za prirodnjak i TI ćeš nam (isto) javiti veeelikuuuuuu betu

a oni gore (na bregu svDuha) samo neka zadrže ovu politiku koju sada vode a još kada se promijeni zakon, nadam se da ćemo se pojaviti na Listi

----------


## MalaMa

cure moje, 
moram vam se malo izjadat. 
već 2 mjeseca imamo lijekove kod sebe i već dva mjesece liječimo bakterije. sad sam mjesec dana na antibiotiku (još desetak je ostalo) i imam osjećaj da opet neće biti ok. ne znam, od jednog antibiotika poremeti se drugo i tako u krug.  :Sad:  
kad se sjetim koliko smo čekali lijekove, a sad čekamo ovo.

drago mi je da su lijekići brže krenuli. samo neka tako ostane.

----------


## *mare*

*MalaMa* mooolim te nemoj tako crno razmišljati  :Love: 
zašto misliš da opet neće valjati, ja bih rekla da je vrijeme da i vas i krene i da hoće.
Molim te misli pozitivno. Kad vadite kontrolne briseve?

držim fige da budu dobri i da konačno kreneš!  :Klap: 
*
Linalena*, draga, sve znaš! Željno čekamo tvoju veeeliku Prašku betu!  :Zaljubljen: 

*Palčice*, a ajmo mi popraviti statistiku tih prirodnih!  :Grin:

----------


## applepie

evo cure i ja se spremam u svoj 4. prirodni, nadam se krajem ovog mjeseca. baš bi bilo super da zajedno popravimo statistiku!!!!!  :Klap: 

super je ako se situacija s lijekovima popravila

sretno svima!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sany 7

Cure sretno svima, da nam prestupna bude dobitna

----------


## Palcicazg

lagano zatišje na ovom PF, ali u čekaonici baš i nije,
cure, gdje ste???
iako je zapadao snijeg, iako je hladno, bilo nas je puno u čekaonici  :Smile: 

moj folikulić na 9DC je 12mm, i nadam se punkciji u petak

----------


## MalaMa

palčice i ja sam jutros bila gore. baš je bila gužva. trebali smo dr samo za savjet i mm je čekao od 7.30 do 12 sati da ga dr. primi.  :Shock:

----------


## Palcicazg

strašno, pa kaj nisi malo ugnjavila da ga prije primi? jeste barem riješili i dobili sve odgovore?

----------


## MalaMa

ugnjavila ja u 8.30 kad je došla sa sastanka, no nije znala što bi s nama pa je tražila da pričekamo i otišla na punkcije i nikako završit. al dobili smo odgovore, bar to.

----------


## lberc

cure samo da vam javim,dobila sam ljekove,od danas sam na decapeptylu,moram se javit prvi dan menge,nadam se da bude u ponedjeljak,jer sam si uzela slobodno
Sretno svima!

----------


## Loly

Iberc jesi krenila s decap. 21 dan ciklusa? I s čim onda nastavljaš s gonalom ili.. ?
Sretno s pikanjem.. :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Danas mi je 22 dc,i prva pikica,poslije krećem sa gonalima,ne znam koji se dan počne s njima,bumo vidli

----------


## MalaMa

iberc sretno!

----------


## kiara79

cure sretno...
ja krećem na proljeće,a do onda će valjda promijeniti i zakon...ne da mi se trošit postupak po ovom starom!

puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kleopatra

Curkice pozdravlajm vas...nova sam opčenito na forumu..ne snalazim se još...i inače ne pričam baš o svemu ovome kroz što prolatimo ja i muž....danas mi je 22 dc....jučer dobila ljekove (Decapeptyl....bila sam 364 broj ......(2011)  ... jučer mi je prvu pikicu dala sestra u domu zdravlja,a danas sam si dala sama...znaći nakon lijekova bi treblio ići prvi put na ICSI....molim vas pomoć , malo objašnjenja o svemu tome,ja se ne raspitujem baš i kao što sam rekla ne pričam baš o tome ..slušam što mi doktori kažu i tak činim...velika hvala na svakoj pomoći i objašnjenju...

----------


## kleopatra

Pleaseee pomoć....21dc i prva pikica (decap.)dala mi ju doktorica u domu zdr.   sinoć sam u isto vrijeme dala sama i tak još pet puta i onda na pregled....što mi onda slijedi??????? znam da samo za ICSI....ali neznam točan slijed jer nam je to prvi put...bili smo na jednom prirodnom ali se to jajašce nije dalo van.....nisam baš u toku sa svime jer nikog niš ne pitam,ne pričam o tome s nikim i sad sam već luda ko šiba......ugl,sedmi dan je pregled ali taj dan još si nebudem dala zadnju pikicu jer si dajem u 21 sat?????? hvala svima na pomoći unaprijed   :Sad:

----------


## lberc

Kleopatra,i ja sam jučer 22 dc počela sa pikanjem Decapeptyla,ali ja ga dobivam ujutro oko osam,i moram se javiti prvi dan menge,ne sjećam se više kad se počinje sa gonalima 1 ili 3dc,
Koje ti imaš injekcije?

----------


## Loly

Kleopatra dobro došla!
Ja sam u prošlom postupku isto krenila 21 dan s decapeptylom, svaki dan po jedan, a dugi dan ciklusa sam uz decap. počela i s gonalima, 3 dana po 3 gonala, onda 2 dana po 2 gonala i uzv 7 dan ciklusa. Ništa ne brini, sve ćeš doznati  na vrijeme, što i kako dalje, kad će folikulometrije, punkcija, transfer, samo polako korak po korak, želim ti puuuno sreće..  :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

*Kleopatra* dobro nam došla
ne znam da li si ti ona cura koja je došla među prve 3? ja sam došla četvrta..

što se tiće decapaptyla pikaj si ga u isto vrijeme i taj dan nakon pregleda, taj dan će ti dati protokol 
za ostatak lijekova koje si dobila (gonal ili menopur) ako već nisi dobila protokol

uglavnom sve će ti dr. objasniti, a ako ti je nešto promaknulo uvijek pitaš ovdje
meni ti isto u početku ništa nije bilo jasno pa sam pitala i dan danas pitam

----------


## sweety

*Palcice*, samo da te kissnem  :Love:

----------


## Palcicazg

swetty drži mi fige za ovaj postupak..... pusa tebi i cici molester  :Bye:

----------


## kleopatra

Iberc...imam isto te Decapeptyl , Gonal i onu "štopericu"....moram doć sedmi dan gore...što znaći zadnji dan pikice.....i ona budem vidjela što dalje.... :Kiss:

----------


## kleopatra

Loly hvala puno !!!!!!!

----------


## kleopatra

Palcicazg...jesam ja sam  :Smile: 
hvala ti na odg. ..da,da dobila sam Gonale.......super znači u utorak budem saznala šta dalje ....ufff

----------


## Palcicazg

kleopatra, baš mi je drago kaj si se uključila u forum, ma sve će biti ok
što se tiće tvog prvog stimuliranog icsi, probiti češ led i daj bože da ti upali iz prve 

ma sve će biti ok

----------


## luci07

Cure, jel tko bio na inseminaciji na sd? Jeste li hsg obavili na kod njih ili se treba ići negdje drugdje?

----------


## kiara79

luci ja sam radile AIH na SD i HSG sam radila kod njih..naručit će te dr.B.ili doktorica,ne znam tko te vodi!

----------


## luci07

Kod doktorice sam. Bila sam jednom kod nje na konzultacijama, rekla je da ćemo ići na aih i dala mi popis pretraga koje još moram napraviti. To smo napravili i uskoro idemo opet kod nje. Ali nije mi ništa taj prvi put spominjala hsg, vjerojatno će me onda sad poslati na to. A baš sam se ponadala da ću sa sljedećim ciklusom krenuti...  :Sad:

----------


## grimm

Pozdrav svima!  :Smile: 
Relativno sam nova, prvi put bila sam na Sv.Duhu u 10.mj. prošle godine. Odmah su me stavili na listu čekanja za ivf (broj 397/2011). Do tada sam na duphastonu za izazivanje menstruacije i klomifenima - za tempirani odnos. Prvi ciklus bila ovulacija, dva folikula ali ništa. Sad sam na drugoj turi, u pon idem na folikulometriju. Inače imam "školski" pcos i cikluse nemam po dvije godine..
e, sad, imam par pitanja pošto sam još totalno zbunjena od svih informacija, još mi nije sve sjelo....prošli mjesec sam bila na konzultacijama i doktor mi je rekao da bi lijekovi mogli doći u 3. ili 4.mjesecu....a čitam vaše postove, ispada da je već jako blizu tog broja ili su ga prešli? ....Pa kako to ide, da li bi ja trebala zvati za to svakih par dana ili oni to jave ili nešto treće.....i kad dobijete te lijekove, jel si to same dajete (injekcije) ili idete u ambulantu ili kak?
oprostite unaprijed na možda glupim pitanjima....al tek sam jučer naletila na ovaj forum i još uvijek istražujem...
hvala puno i želim svima sreću!  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> Kod doktorice sam. Bila sam jednom kod nje na konzultacijama, rekla je da ćemo ići na aih i dala mi popis pretraga koje još moram napraviti. To smo napravili i uskoro idemo opet kod nje. Ali nije mi ništa taj prvi put spominjala hsg, vjerojatno će me onda sad poslati na to. A baš sam se ponadala da ću sa sljedećim ciklusom krenuti...


ne znam,mene dr.B.odmah poslao na hsg..
ma gle sad jedan ciklus ti ništa ne znači,znam da si nestrpljiva i ja sam bila,al kad jednom upadneš sve ide jako brzo..

----------


## Palcicazg

*grimm* odmah u ponedjeljak zovi SD, koliko znam dijele brojeve iznad broja 400, pitaj da li ti prilikom preuzimanja lijekova treba uputnica i u koje vrijeme je najbolje da dođeš i ponesi vrećicu  

pikanje možeš obaviti na SD ili u tvojoj najbližoj ambulanti ili se probajte sami doma pikati (mene muž bolje pikne nego sestra)
probajte se sami pikati, ako možete, nije teško

----------


## aska

Luci07,ja sam isla kod doktorice i obavila 3 AIH-a,ali me nitko nije slao na HSG sto je meni isto bilo jako cudno pogotovo sto sam ja imala 3 operacije i imam priraslice najvjerojatnije..pitala sam doktoricu za HSG zbog straha od izvanmaternicne trudnoce(jer su mi rekli nakon operacije da sam jako rizicna za to),ali ona mi je rekla da se i zdravim zenama desi izvanmaternicna..blago receno,bila sam razocarana.

----------


## kleopatra

......OMG....MOLIM VAS POMOĆ CURE  :Sad: (((    dala sam si dala pikicu..krenula s desne strane malo zarila pod kožicu i počelo boljeti pa sam se prebacila na lijevu stranu trbuha di sam davala i prethodna četiri dana..... al sad mi nabubrilo nešto (kao kad vas "MALO VEĆI" komarac ubode)...oko 1cm široko i oko1 cm dugačko.....zvala sam dežurnu u domu zdravlja ona kaže da sam NAJVJEROVATNIJE  previše plitko piknula pa zato ????????  jel kome tak bilo..hoće mi upće djelovat ova pikica.....joooj .. zeznula sam stvar sa tim premještanjem pikice

----------


## luci07

> Luci07,ja sam isla kod doktorice i obavila 3 AIH-a,ali me nitko nije slao na HSG sto je meni isto bilo jako cudno pogotovo sto sam ja imala 3 operacije i imam priraslice najvjerojatnije..pitala sam doktoricu za HSG zbog straha od izvanmaternicne trudnoce(jer su mi rekli nakon operacije da sam jako rizicna za to),ali ona mi je rekla da se i zdravim zenama desi izvanmaternicna..blago receno,bila sam razocarana.


Znači, možda me ni ne pošalje na to? Idem uskoro na pregled pa ću vidjeti što ćemo dalje. Nestrpljiva sam već.  :Sad:

----------


## lberc

Kleopatra,mislim da se ne bude niš dogodilo,al budu ti se javile cure koje s tim imaju više iskustva,meni danas mm dao deca.,malo je peklo,i niš drugo.
Ja se danas nadam da bum dobila m,pa da sutra idem u zagreb,inaće moram u srijedu žican dan godišnjeg,a šefica mi nije baš puna razumjevanja,zadnji put je bila ko zmaj,baš me zanima kak bu sad,za sad je skroz fina.

----------


## Palcicazg

*kleopatra*, da li ti se povuklo to crvenilo i da li je splasnulo sve jako brzo od uštrcavanja decapeptyla. 
ne bi trebalo biti problema jer je ušlo potkožno i lijek bi se trebao absorbirati u tijelo
ako je još nešto bilo svakao reci dr. što ti se desilo

nama su objašnjavali da se pikamo kao da imaš u ruci strelicu za pikado, negdja na 45°
i polako uštrcavašp injekciju, i da si opuštena kad se pikaš
katkada zna malo peći 

dr. T je danas odustala od mog prirodnjaka jer folikul ne raste kako bi trebao
baš sam tužna jer sam se ipak nadala da će se nekaj razviti i nadala sam se uzaludno  :Sad:

----------


## lberc

Palcicazg,znam kak ti je, i meni je u prirodnom odmah poslije stimulacije dr prekinula postupak jer je folikul prestal rasti.
Kaj te je sad stavila na listu za ljekove?

----------


## Palcicazg

Iberc svakako ti želim uspješan ovaj stimulirani postupak
zapisala sam se još u 12 mj. i čekam 4 mj. lijekove (tak i tak trteba 6 mj. pauze)

----------


## Loly

Cure zanima me kad se ide po lijekove da li je potrebna uputnica i ako je što treba pisati na njoj?

----------


## lberc

Loly,treba ti uputnica,meni je pisalo pregled i mišljenje.
Dajte mi recite,sad kad idem opet 1dc,kaj to čekam samo ko za folikulometriju,da se ne guram preko reda, sestra mi još niš nije rekla da donesem uputnicu?

----------


## grimm

Palcicazg, hvala puno na info....sad sam zvala, rekla mi je sestra da dođem s uputnicom na kojoj piše, citiram - "bilo što" - znači pregled, kontrola itd....svaki dan iza 10 sati, ali najkasnije do 14:00.....i, da, treba svakako doći osobno da vam se točno objasni što dalje... eto to je najsvježija informacija ako još kome treba..
pozdrav!  :Smile:

----------


## Medicandy

Hej, ja sam nova, također sam s vama na SD i zanima me, je li netko od vas bio već na ovakvom postupku.... Počeli smo svoj prvi IVF nakon 3 neuspješna stimulirana AIH, izabran je dugi protokol radi PCOS:
25.DC (začudilo me jer svi počinju 21 DC?) - 32. DC 1 x Decapeptyl (7 dana)
prekinuli radi kašnjenja m (pauza 5 dana)
3. DC - 9. DC 2 x GonalaF
danas 10. DC pojačali Gonal na 3 + dodali Cetratide 1 x 0,25 ml
ono što sam uspijela saznati po netu jest da taj Cetratide radi kod low respondera u koje ja spadam, i kao smanjuje potrebu za stimulacijom - treba manji broj ampula a dobije se dobar broj js. Naišla sam da inače ne miksaju u istom postupku Deca + Gonal + Cetratide tim redom već da obično Cetratide odigra ulogu supresije u kratkom postupku Menopur + Cetratide...
Koji su kaos meni onda smiksali..? Pomagajte... Znam da oni sada uče jer nama je 1. IVF ali nitko ništa ne kaže, samo dobiješ lijekove i nitko te ništa ne pita. 
 Još me naviše muči što jutros na pregledu, a meni je tako uvijek s njom, dr. T vrti glavom kao nezadovoljna napretkom a na kraju mi na papirima nije napisala ni koliki su i broj folikula... zadnje što imam je dan prije m endometrij 5 mm i to je jedina mjera koju imam od kad smo počeli 
Poludit ću

----------


## kleopatra

Iberc...ja sutra idem na Sv.Duh..meni su rekli da dođem sedmi dan(što je sutra)....što se tiče crvenila sve je prošlo super ....panika bez veze ...al šta mogu  ... ukočili se od straha i ja i muž  :Smile: )....btw...što se tiče ovog sa šeficom znaaam kako ti je ,ja sam danas bila kod šefa na razgovoru al prošlo je ok...tako da sutra slobodno imam ....tako isto želim i tebi !!!!

----------


## kleopatra

Palcicazg.....sve je prošlo super sa tim crvenilom...povuklo se par minutica iza pikice....najvjerovatnije je točno što je sestra rekla...previše sam plitko gurnula pikicu.....danas j sve bilo normalno.....Žao mi je zbog tvog folikulića...bude drugi put ...ja ti želim svu sreću !!!nemoj biti tužna ... moraš se smijati da bi folikulići rasli ..tak razmišljaj i sve če bit ok !!!!!

----------


## lberc

Od moje menge ni m,danas sam doma,a nemam po kaj ić u zagreb,užas.
 Decapeptyl mi piše dobivat 7 dana,a 7 dan mi bude sutra,tak da si mislim da bi ja u četvrtak ipak morala put zagreba,došla m ili ne,kaj vi mislite?

----------


## kleopatra

Iberc....ja sam jutros bila...dr.T  mi je rekla da dođem dan iza m...ak NE dobijem,,,,do petka se još pikam..i u petak dolazim...dobila il ne ...tak mi je rekla..

----------


## lberc

Kleopatra,ma ja sam odlučila da u četvrtak idem,došla m ili ne...koji sam ja pehista,uvijek dobim točno na minutu,a kad treba u postupak kasni,to je valjda zbog decapeptyla.
Nije mi drugo nek mi je zbog rasporeda,za ovaj tjedan je već napravljen,a sutra se radi za drugi tjedan,sad za četvrtak moram molit dan godišnjeg,a za drugi tjedan joj sutra nemrem reći kad idem u zagreb,a ni sama ne znam.

----------


## MalaMa

drage cure, vidim da se zahuktalo s pikanjima. sretno svima!!!!!
palcice  :Love:

----------


## kleopatra

Iberc..znam točno kako ti je...ja ak dobim sutra ...nemam pojma kak ču šefu reči da trebam četvrtak slobodan...to je užasno kad čovjek   nezna    ništa unaprjed a na poslu nisu baš susretljivi...joooj držim ti figice  :Smile: )

----------


## *mare*

nije me bilo par dana i sada tek vidim, Palčice  :Love:  :Love:  tako mi je žao...
kakav je sada plan, čekaš do lijekova ili idete pokušati još? 
kako god bilo drži se, draga!!  :Love:

----------


## Palcicazg

mare tebi šaljem puno pozitivnih vibrica i da nam javiš pozitivnu ß  :Yes: 
idem slijedeći mjesec opet u prirodnjak, čekam lijekove u 4 mjesecu bi trebali doći, ako ne i prije

----------


## *mare*

ma bravo za upornost draga!  :Klap: 
i molim dragog Boga da lijekove u 4. ne budeš trebala!!
ja sam danas 5.dnt i nekako sam najmanje opterećena od svih postupaka do sad. ne zamaram se, samo čekanje..  :Cekam:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke svima puno uspjeha...naravno da čim prije dodete do ove moje faze...nestrpljivo čekajući da ovo malo čudo odluci izaći van...puse svima...budite samo uporne  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

mare bravo za strpljenje i upornost!  :Very Happy: 
čekamo lijepe vijesti

----------


## MalaMa

> Curke svima puno uspjeha...naravno da čim prije dodete do ove moje faze...nestrpljivo čekajući da ovo malo čudo odluci izaći van...puse svima...budite samo uporne


iva mia, nek ti porod prođe što brže i lakše!

----------


## antesa

Ja sam ovdje nova i molim vas ako mi neko može pomoć da mi pomogne...plizzzz
 Jućer sam bila kod doktorice 22 dan ciklusa dobila sam trapiju Decapeptyla 2 kutije,i rekla mi je da dođem 22.02. to bi trebao bit 2 dan ciklusa,al ja sam ćula da od Decapeptyla zna malo kasnit menga,i sad neznam šta da radim,osjećam se 100% glupo kao da me netko sa neba bacijo... A ovo mi je drugi IVF,samo što je prvi bijo Klomifen+2gonala,popi klomifen dođi na folikulometriju pa punkciju i transfer i to je to. Ovo mi je nešto novo ako netko zna šta da napravim,molila bi pomoć !!!! pozzz

----------


## antesa

Ja sam jućer podigla ljekove,bez uputnice. Imala sam samo uputncu za pregled i mišljenje,i sad kako krećem sa postupkom kojeg je doktorica odobrila samo su mi dali ljekove!!!!!1 :Very Happy:

----------


## antesa

:Confused:

----------


## kata.klik

A da malo pogledate topic kampanja za izmjenu zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji, trebalo bi se malo aktiirati da svima vama bude bolje u postupcima

----------


## sany 7

Nakon 4ivf, mi ostali trudni prirodnim putem. danas smo 6+4 i kuca nam srce. Svima želim sreću u postupcima kao i kućnoj radonosti.

----------


## kiara79

ajme sany 7..ovo je preeekrasna vijest..čestitam draga od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!
samo školski dalje..~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

> Ja sam ovdje nova i molim vas ako mi neko može pomoć da mi pomogne...plizzzz
> Jućer sam bila kod doktorice 22 dan ciklusa dobila sam trapiju Decapeptyla 2 kutije,i rekla mi je da dođem 22.02. to bi trebao bit 2 dan ciklusa,al ja sam ćula da od Decapeptyla zna malo kasnit menga,i sad neznam šta da radim,osjećam se 100% glupo kao da me netko sa neba bacijo... A ovo mi je drugi IVF,samo što je prvi bijo Klomifen+2gonala,popi klomifen dođi na folikulometriju pa punkciju i transfer i to je to. Ovo mi je nešto novo ako netko zna šta da napravim,molila bi pomoć !!!! pozzz


antesa dobro došla..
ne kužim kakvu konkretno pomoć tražiš,ako dobro kužim pitaš da li da ideš gore 22.2,tj.2.dc.
ići ćeš gore 2.dc,bez obzira koji to datum bio..da i istina je da ponekad od decapeptyla kasni M..a i ne mora biti..
nemoj se opterećivati unaprijed..rješavaj kora po korak..pikaj decap.dobi M pa ćeš vidjeti kad moraš gore..
nitko ti ništa neće reći ako nisi došla 22.2.ako još nećeš dobiti M.

sretno..inače,s obzirom da si nova postovi ti kasne jer su na provjeri kod moderatora,pa kad ih oni puste..sad će ti se i to regulirati,pa će se vidjeti odmah!

sretno i ako te što zanima,pitaj tu smo!!

----------


## MalaMa

sany 7 pa to je preeeedivno!!!! čestitam! kako lijepa vijest. čuvaj bebicu

----------


## linalena

sany 7 predivno predivnooooo
uživajte , mazite se, pazite :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palcicazg

*sany7* predivne vijesti, bravo, mazi i pazi bušicu i bebača  :Klap:

----------


## *mare*

ajme Sany7 diiivno!!  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  čestitam od srca!!

----------


## antesa

> antesa dobro došla..
> ne kužim kakvu konkretno pomoć tražiš,ako dobro kužim pitaš da li da ideš gore 22.2,tj.2.dc.
> ići ćeš gore 2.dc,bez obzira koji to datum bio..da i istina je da ponekad od decapeptyla kasni M..a i ne mora biti..
> nemoj se opterećivati unaprijed..rješavaj kora po korak..pikaj decap.dobi M pa ćeš vidjeti kad moraš gore..
> nitko ti ništa neće reći ako nisi došla 22.2.ako još nećeš dobiti M.
> 
> sretno..inače,s obzirom da si nova postovi ti kasne jer su na provjeri kod moderatora,pa kad ih oni puste..sad će ti se i to regulirati,pa će se vidjeti odmah!
> 
> sretno i ako te što zanima,pitaj tu smo!!


   hvala ti.... :Very Happy:

----------


## anddu

Evo cure i dečki poslužite se na linku iz mog potpisa novim avatarima,  to je najmanje što možete učiniti za sebe i sve one kojima će MPO  trebati, podsjetite vladajuće na obećanje koje su davali prije izbora -  novi, pravedan MPO zakon uz oplodnju SVIH stanica!

----------


## kleopatra

Cure..ja sad čekam da dobim m...onda prvi dan pikam Decapeptyl..e onda šest dana tri Gonala + Decapeptyl,pa sedmi dan na Sv.Duh....e sad me zanima jel to pikam sve te četiri pikice u isto vrijeme ili radim razmek između njih...(tipa ja se pikam u 21 sat,jer sam tad tek doma...onda sve četiri u 21sat ili kak??   :Sad:       HVALA!!

----------


## applepie

bok Kleopatra, ja sam ti tako kombinirala decapeptyl i menopur. možeš ih pikati u isto vrijeme. jesu li ti rekli da do 3 gonala možeš zajedno smućkati u jednu injekciju pa se manje puta pikaš. meni je mm decapeptyl pikao u jednu ruku, a menopur u drugu,  isto oko 21 sat. sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## antesa

> Hej, ja sam nova, također sam s vama na SD i zanima me, je li netko od vas bio već na ovakvom postupku.... Počeli smo svoj prvi IVF nakon 3 neuspješna stimulirana AIH, izabran je dugi protokol radi PCOS:
> 25.DC (začudilo me jer svi počinju 21 DC?) - 32. DC 1 x Decapeptyl (7 dana)
> prekinuli radi kašnjenja m (pauza 5 dana)
> 3. DC - 9. DC 2 x GonalaF
> danas 10. DC pojačali Gonal na 3 + dodali Cetratide 1 x 0,25 ml
> ono što sam uspijela saznati po netu jest da taj Cetratide radi kod low respondera u koje ja spadam, i kao smanjuje potrebu za stimulacijom - treba manji broj ampula a dobije se dobar broj js. Naišla sam da inače ne miksaju u istom postupku Deca + Gonal + Cetratide tim redom već da obično Cetratide odigra ulogu supresije u kratkom postupku Menopur + Cetratide...
> Koji su kaos meni onda smiksali..? Pomagajte... Znam da oni sada uče jer nama je 1. IVF ali nitko ništa ne kaže, samo dobiješ lijekove i nitko te ništa ne pita. 
>  Još me naviše muči što jutros na pregledu, a meni je tako uvijek s njom, dr. T vrti glavom kao nezadovoljna napretkom a na kraju mi na papirima nije napisala ni koliki su i broj folikula... zadnje što imam je dan prije m endometrij 5 mm i to je jedina mjera koju imam od kad smo počeli 
> Poludit ću


  I meni ti je draga moja Medicandy isto tako dr.T puhala i okretala glavom,takva je bila sve dok nisam krenula na folikulometriju pa me je viđala svako jutro,a što se tiće toga kako ti kažu da se pikaš ništa ti skoro nekažu moraš izvlaćit iz njih,bilo bi najbolje da sve prostudiramo medicinu prije nego što krenemo u postupak!!!!!! Muka mi je od svega,al držim svim curama palćeve da svakoj ovo bude zadnji IVF,Tj:da nam se ispune želje i da gore više nemoramo ići,jer ovo je meni jedno od stresnijih razdoblja u životu !!!!! pooozzzzz

----------


## kleopatra

ne nisu mi ništa tak spomenuli....ja ih još nisam ni raspakirala (gonale) ..znači smučkam ih sve tri u jednu i pikam...ee to je već dobra vijest  :Smile:   ja si pikam u trbuh..hvala ti puno applepie  !!!

----------


## modesty4

Sany 7...ti si melem za tužna srca! Svu sreću vam želim do kraja.

Cure svima pozdrav, novima i starima.
Trebalo mi je malo odmaka od svega, pa se nisam duže javljala, ali sad krećemo u nove pobjede. Lijekove imam od 11 mjeseca, borila sam se sa cistom nakon klomifena, ali nadam se da idući tjedan krećemo!

----------


## kleopatra

applepie...kako si mislila to da zmučkam u jednu pikicu sva tri Gonala...ja sam konačno dobila m ,pa sam danas piknula Decapeptyl..sutra moram ta tri Gonala i Deca.  ja kad sam to otvorila muka mi došla...pa tu ima svega...dve pike one i prah i injekcija ..neznam ja šta ču s tim svim  :Sad: ((

----------


## lberc

Kleopatra u špricu smučkaš jednu otopinu i tri praška,mućkaš onom većom iglom,a kad smućkaš,staviš onu manju i sa njom se pikaš,ja ti se ne pikam sama,pa ni ne pratim kak to sestra radi,bude ti se još sigurno javila koja cura koja to zna bolje objasniti....držim ti fige.

----------


## kiara79

kleopatra,uzmi otopinu na špricu stavi najveću iglu i svu otopinu uštrcaj u 1.prah,kad se otopi navuci u špricu,pa u štrcaj u 2.prah i tako dok se ne potroši 3 komada..
sve nsvuci u špricu,skini iglu i stavi onu najmanju..
i spremno je za pikanje!!
sretno...

----------


## antesa

Draga Kleopatra, meni ti moj M miksa bocke,i mi ti to ovako radimo... odlomimo na ampuli vrh,povućemo tekućinu i ispustimo je u ljek,to napravimo sa sve 3,malo protresemo kružnim pokretima,i onda sve povućemo u špricu,zamjenimo igle,ispustiš zrak iz šprice dok ti nedođe prva kapljica na iglu,bodeš se pod kutom od 90,a prije toga mjesto uboda oćisti malo alkoholom.Dobro bi ti bilo da sa svakim bockanjem mjenjaš iglu,jer istupi se i može ti bit poprilićno bolno bockanje. A bodeš se 3-4 prsta ispod pupka na doljnjem dijelu trbuha!!!! Meni drage moje kreće folikulometrija,zatim punkcija i onda ono najbitnije TRANSFER,molim vas držite mi palćeve,kao što to i ja ćinim vama,lijep pozzz i ćujemo se  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Drage Kleopatra i Antesa držim vam palačeve i želim svu sreću da bude uspješno i naravno očekujemo detaljne izvještaje.. :Smile:  
Jeste li imali kakvih nuspojava od decap. i gonala? Ja krećem za mjesec dana...  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

> Draga Kleopatra, meni ti moj M miksa bocke,i mi ti to ovako radimo... odlomimo na ampuli vrh,povućemo tekućinu i ispustimo je u ljek,to napravimo sa sve 3,malo protresemo kružnim pokretima,i onda sve povućemo u špricu,zamjenimo igle,ispustiš zrak iz šprice dok ti nedođe prva kapljica na iglu,bodeš se pod kutom od 90,a prije toga mjesto uboda oćisti malo alkoholom.Dobro bi ti bilo da sa svakim bockanjem mjenjaš iglu,jer istupi se i može ti bit poprilićno bolno bockanje. A bodeš se 3-4 prsta ispod pupka na doljnjem dijelu trbuha!!!! Meni drage moje kreće folikulometrija,zatim punkcija i onda ono najbitnije TRANSFER,molim vas držite mi palćeve,kao što to i ja ćinim vama,lijep pozzz i ćujemo se


sa svakim bockanjem se i MORA mijenjati igla...
sretno svima i što prije ostale trudne...~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

pozdrav svima i čekalicama i u postupcima, budite strpljive i sretno vam!
mi čekamo srijedu, da vidimo jesu li beštije otišle, ako ćemo imati sreće možda smo već u četvrtak u postupku  :Smile:

----------


## luci07

*MalaMa,* i mi čekamo srijedu da vidimo što dalje. Možda se i sretnemo gore.  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

luci bilo bi to baš lijepo, da napokon krenemo  :Smile:

----------


## luci07

Da, bilo bi super.  :Smile:  
Mi bi trebali krenuti s inseminacijom, bar se nadam. 
Držim fige da ste se riješili beštija!  :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

luci7 i Malama, i ja sam u srijedu gore na konzultacijama, možda se i sretnemo

----------


## luci07

Oho, bit će veselo u sri!  :Smile: 

Kad idete? Ja sam naručena malo iza 11.

----------


## MalaMa

cure, ja sam gore u četvrtak, vama sretno u srijedu  :Yes:

----------


## Palcicazg

ja sam u srijedu gore oko 13h, ipak bumo se više družile ovdje na forumu  :Smile:

----------


## sany 7

Sretno svima i hvala vam na željama

----------


## kleopatra

hvala svima curke moje !! ...al eto mene s još par pitanjaca  :Sad:   šta mogu ,sve mi je ovo ..ufff .....ovako..danas sam kasno došla s posla ( šta se može..kad su i Nedjelje radne   :Sad:   )   tako da sam oko 45min  zakasnila s pikicama..koliko je to loše?  i još jedno pitanje ...trebam se pikati do utorka a imam još jedan decapeptyl....znači jedan če mi faliti..dali mi to može podignuti npr..mama ili muž ???' ja radim. HVALA VEEELIKAA SVIMA ...I NARAVNO SVIMA SRETNO!!!

----------


## applepie

Kleopatra, ne brini za tih 45 min, a može li ti netko drugi podignuti ljekove ne znam, ako ti se nitko od cura ne javi probaj nazvati sestre.

----------


## linalena

kleopatra a kada imaš folikulometriju?
koliko znam teško izdaju lijekove kome drugome, ali ipak probajte

sretno komadi

----------


## kiara79

mome mužu nisu htjeli dati pikice za mene..morala sam doči osobno..probaj zvati gore.

----------


## nina70

*Kiara* draga, vidim da si u postupku u 5.mj. Baš mi je drago i od srca vam želim da ovaj put bude bingo. Kako se snalaziš s lijepom Tenom? Pusa.

*Cure*, sretno s pikanjem!!!

----------


## kiara79

> *Kiara* draga, vidim da si u postupku u 5.mj. Baš mi je drago i od srca vam želim da ovaj put bude bingo. Kako se snalaziš s lijepom Tenom? Pusa.
> 
> *Cure*, sretno s pikanjem!!!


da,odlučili smo nakon pauze od malo više godine dana,da probamo ponovno..moram zvati gore idući mjesec da vidim što s lijekovima s obzirom da sam ih dobila u 7.mj.a vratila u 11.-om..
Tena je suprer curetak,vesela i razigrana..sunce moje malo..snašli smo se bolje nego smo mislili...
vidim po tickeru ti napreduješ...jaaaaaakooo mi je drago zbog tebe!!

----------


## nina70

Drago mi je da vam je curica unijela u život veselje i pozitivne vibre. Vidjet ćeš, kad jednom krene nabolje onda se sve posloži u životu.
Hm, ja sam ti  fino dogurala do 3.tromjes. i onda hospitalizacija zbog kolestaze. Valjda će sve završiti sretno.

----------


## kiara79

sretno draga!!!!

----------


## sany 7

Linalena kad si to vadila betu?

----------


## kiara79

> Linalena kad si to vadila betu?


mislim da ju nije vadila..da treba 6.3.

----------


## linalena

a nisam nisam al hvala za brigu
trebam vaditi tek 6.3

kak je gore kod nas stanje s brojem liječnika i biologa, koliko ja znam imamo 3 liječnika i 2 biologa
valjda će to biti uredu za ove gluposti u novom zakonu

----------


## sany 7

Krivo sam protimačila

----------


## sany 7

Krivo sam protumačila

----------


## MalaMa

cure trebam pomoć,
ja bih u četvrtak jurila gore jer mi je 21dc. ako će mi biti dobri nalazi mislim da bi mogli krenuti s pikanjem jer su mi rekli da čekamo dobre briseve. obzirom da sam u 12.mj odradila UZV 21.dc koji je bio uredan hoću li opet morati na uzv? 
brine me jer ne znam koju uputnicu trebam za četvrtak. kako ste vi dolazile prvi dan pikanja, s kojom uputnicom?
danas sam ih od 10 do 14 sati zvala i nisam nikog uspjela dobiti.

linalena sretno!!!
kiara79 samo hrabro!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

mala ma kaj ideš u dugi protokol?
ja sam nosila prvo za folikulometrij(1 uputnica vrijedi za 3 pregleda),a onda za punkcija + transfer koja mora biti za bolničko liječenje i to je to kroz cijeli postupak..ne znam za drugo..

----------


## kleopatra

Hvala curke!!!!  dali su mužu pikicu !!! linalena...u srijedu imam folikulometriju !!! HVALA!!!!!!

----------


## MalaMa

kiara79, mislim da jesam na dugom protokolu, dobila sam decapeptil i gonale.
zvat ću opet sutra uporno.

hvala ti!

----------


## MalaMa

cure provjereno trebam donijeti uputnicu za folikulometriju, baš kao što si ti kiara rekla

----------


## Loly

Evo cure malo se zahuktalo, neka neka  :Very Happy:  Svima Vam želim puno sreće i sa pikanjem, folikulometrija, punkcijom, transferima a čekalicama puno strpljenja i pozitive..  :Smile:

----------


## mala bu

cure, sretno svima!!! :Yes:

----------


## MalaMa

cure, ja i dalje na ledu, ni 4 nalaz nije dobar, još uvijek e-coli, a sad i enteroccocus, niš od mene ni ovaj ciklus

----------


## kiara79

http://www.coolinarika.com/recept/li...herichie-coli/

mala ma...mene ti je ovo spasilo od e-coli..probaj!!!

----------


## luci07

*MalaMa,* žao mi je što te tako muče beštije! Nadam se da ćeš se brzo toga riješiti!

----------


## MalaMa

kiara i luci hvala vam! i ja se nadam da neće još dugo beštije.

kiara, koliko si tih doza pojela? ja sam to u 12 napravila ali smo mm i ja podijelili jednu staklenku i očito nam je to bila mala doza jer nije otišla.

----------


## kiara79

1 staklenku sam pojela sama...možda vam je premalo po pola...

----------


## kleopatra

Curke moje ! ja sam danas bila gore..7dc...napisala mi je dr.T  lijevo nekoliko od 11mm i desno 12/13 (mm valjda)  .. sad nastavljam sa pikanjem  i u Petak opet gore...ovo nam je prvi susret s tim svim pa sam vas drage moje htijela pitati za mišljenje....jer čula sam da je najbolje kad su fol. 21...neznam kad bi uopće mogla očekivati tu punkciju  :Sad:    gore ne kažu baš puno, pa me sve neka nervoza pere   :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

kleopatra,super je nalaz..nemoj biti tužna,sve je kak treba biti..po ovome bi punkcija mogla biti rano,al treba čekati petak da se vidi kak će folikuli ići dalje..
samo hrabro i polako sve će biti super---znaju oni kaj rade..

----------


## luci07

Bok, cure! 
I ja sam bila gore danas na dogovoru- sljedeći ciklus idemo na aih!  :Smile:  

Samo sam se zbedirala kasnije jer sam dobila nalaze od štitnjače- dosta mi je visok tsh. Jel netko ima iskustva s time? :Unsure:

----------


## MalaMa

kleopatra slušaj našu iskusnu kiaru  :Smile:  ja ti želim sreću. i ja sam bila danas gore, ali samo na konzultacijama za terapiju. i baš je danas bilo mirno, skoro pa nigdje nikog

----------


## luci07

*MalaMa,* u koje vrijeme si bila? Meni se činila dosta veća gužva nego prvi put kad sam bila. Valjda taj put nije bilo zbilja nigdje nikog.  :Smile:

----------


## kleopatra

juhuuu..baš ste me razveselile curkice!! hvala ti kiara ..hvala MalaMa...sad jedva čekam Petak.. :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> kleopatra slušaj našu iskusnu kiaru  ja ti želim sreću. i ja sam bila danas gore, ali samo na konzultacijama za terapiju. i baš je danas bilo mirno, skoro pa nigdje nikog


a vjerojatno je mirno jer se čeka promjena zakona,pa nitko neće sada iči..

luci ja sam već par godina na Euthyroxu koji je lijek za štitnjaču...operirala sam prije par godina tumor štitnjače i TSH mi je stvarno jako divljao,al uz pomoć tableta se sve riješi..
koliki ti je TSH?

----------


## luci07

5,4. Prije 4 mj. je bio 2,86 i na to nije nitko reagirao. Danas sam ga vadila onako na svoju ruku i dobila nalaz kad sam došla već doma pa nisam mogla pitati dr za to. Ma muči me sad to jer bih za koji dan trebala dobiti M i krenuti s klomifenom, a ne znam koliko će taj tsh smetati. :Unsure:

----------


## kiara79

tsh ti je definitivno previsok za bilo kakav postupak..trebala bi kod endokrinologa i sa minimalnim dozama euthyroxa će ti pasti...
ne preporučujem ti da počinješ sa klomifenom dok to ne riješiš...
nazovi dr.na SD pa se dogovori..tebi bi doza od 25 mcg bila dovoljna da tsh padne na normalu.

----------


## luci07

Hvala. Kad misliš da bi bilo najbolje da nazovem gore?

----------


## MalaMa

Lucy, bili smo oko 8.15 dosli i oko 9 otisli.Za razliku od prije 3.tj kad smi ceksli od 7.30 do 12 ovo je super.

----------


## luci07

7.30-12?! :Shock: 

Ja sam onda super prošla oba puta. Danas sam bila kasnije od tebe, čekala sam od negdje 10.30-12.

----------


## frka

cure i dečki, javite se na http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71767-Jesmo-li-zadovoljni

samo DA ili NE - potrebna je samo koja sekunda vremena... Hvala!!!

----------


## *mare*

Mala Ma, draga, nisi li ti danas gore? Ima li kakvih novosti? :nestrpljiva:

držim fige do neba da ovdje krenu lijepe vijesti!! 

i cure, dajte fakat, molim vas odite tamo na temu "jesmo li zadovoljni" , ovaj link od Frke, malo vremena vam samo treba, a znamo da nas čitaju pa može puno značiti. opet ćemo nagrabusiti ako ne reagiramo  :Sad:

----------


## MalaMa

> Mala Ma, draga, nisi li ti danas gore? Ima li kakvih novosti? :nestrpljiva:
> 
> držim fige do neba da ovdje krenu lijepe vijesti!! 
> 
> i cure, dajte fakat, molim vas odite tamo na temu "jesmo li zadovoljni" , ovaj link od Frke, malo vremena vam samo treba, a znamo da nas čitaju pa može puno značiti. opet ćemo nagrabusiti ako ne reagiramo


draga moja mare,
ja ti još s e coli ratujem, a i moj mm. sad 4 turu antibiotika pijemo. jučer smo počeli. neke grozne, nisam baš sama svoja od njih, mučno mi je malo cijeli dan. al bumo zgurali 7 dana. 

nestrpljivo čekam da se ti javiš. vidim u potpisu da mi nisi baš happy  :Sad:

----------


## *mare*

o Bože MalaMa kako mi je žao što te toliko dugo već muče te beštije  :Sad:  baš grozno. kad se samo sjetim da smo skupa čekale lijekove, a ja svoje već tako davno potrošila.. Nemojte mi se obeshrabriti, držim fige i molim dragog Boga da se ovaj put riješite toga jednom zauvijek pa da konačno krenete!  :Love: 

Ja ti ovaj mjesec pauziram pa slijedeći u polustimulirani. Trenutno me pretjerano ljuti taj novi zakon jer se uuužasno bojim ovog vraćanja samo 2 zametka. moji su ionako uvijek jadni i nikakvi i nikada neću biti kandidat za zamrzavanje pa se užasavam pomisli da će, kako su do sada od punktiranih 6 js čudom preživljavale taman 3 tako po novom koliko god da ih dobijem (ja max 4) oplođene biti uvijek samo dvije. a meni i ta jedna više jaaako puno znači.  :Rolling Eyes:  zato je potpis takav.

----------


## MalaMa

mare, više me ne pogađa sve to kao na početku. u početku sam još bila u zabludi da će sve ići glatko, pa me sve loše jako streslo, a sada... valjda čovjek ogugla nekako. ovaj put me nalaz uopće nije rastužio. idemo dalje...  :Smile:  idem danas opet homeopatkinji da vidim šta ona kaže.

jako se nadam da se ovaj zakon neće još dugo održati i da ćemo postati "normalna" država po tom pitanju, napokon!
sretno ti!

----------


## *mare*

MalaMa bravo za stav!  :Smile: 

a što se zakona tiče.. ma najgore od svega je što ćemo očito i sa ovim novim koji nam spremaju ostati nenormalna država i dalje će nam se ostatak svijeta čuditi i smijati, a mi ostajemo zakinuti za optimalno liječenje i individualni pristup koji nam treba. a tako smo se nadali.. ma joj ljuta sam i tužna istovremeno!

----------


## kleopatra

Danas sam bila gore curke. fol  D- 15/16..u Ponedjeljak imamo punkciju !!!! danas se još pikam a sutra u 22h štoperica ...jedino što sam zaboravila je..šta trebam popiti prije punkcije.. apaurin 5mg..i nešto što uopče ne kužim pročitati na nalazu...i još samo nešto ..KOJE UPUTNICE TREBAM IMATI...ZA MUŽA ZNAM DA TREBAM UPUTNICU ZA SPERMIOGRAM..A ŠTO ZA MENE ?  i...dali je to bolno ili ne ? <3

----------


## *mare*

kleopatra, ja prije punkcije uvijek pijem normabele i voltarene. Treba ti uputnica za bolničko liječenje za tebe i kako si i rekla, uputnica za spermiogram za tm.
da li je bolno.. je. ali nije neizdrživo i ono najbitnije brzo je gotovo! jedan je folikul ili više?

----------


## antesa

Alooo curice moje... evo nije me bilo 4 i pol dana bila sam vam u Zg= folikulometrija!!!! kod vas vidim ima svašta,a i da su neke curke bile gore kad i ja.
 Svaki drugi dan bila mi je folikulometrija i do danas sam si dala 50 inekcija (Decapeptyl+Menopur) pucam po šavovima od bockanja.
  I ovako vam stvari stoje Dr.T rekla mi je da je prezadovoljna i da mi folikulići prekrasno izgledaju,danas 11 dan ciklusa mjere su ove D=16mm i malo više,L=15mm,sutra u 22h štoperica a u ponedjeljak punkcija,moram se ugruvat sa Ketonalima(onim jaćima) i Normabellom od 5mg!!!! e sad ona je rekla u Pon punkcija,al nisam sigurna u koliko sati,pa vas molim drage moje što mi vi mislite kad je najbolje da budem tamo????? Ja sam planirala da budem gore oko 8h¨??? I što mi vi predlažete???  Eeee da nisam vam se pohvalila imam ukupno 14 folikula,s tim da su mi na desnom njih 13,a na lijevom samo 1 :Very Happy: ,malo je lijen!!!! eto Dušice moje nadam se uspjehu i vašem i svome  :Very Happy:  pozzzzz

----------


## kiara79

punkcije su rijetko kad prije 9,jer obično u 8 i 30 odu na sastanak..


eto ti zakona kad cura ima 14 folikula,pitanje koliko će dobiti js,oplodit će tri na eci-peci-pec..uhhh kakva nam je država jadna..

antesa,nadam se tvom uspjehu..sretno..

----------


## kleopatra

*mare* nije mi napisala koliko imam folikulića  :Sad:   brijem taj 1 napisala je samo 15/16  brijem da je to ipak mm a ne broj folikulića  :Sad:     ... a joooj kak ja tak malo imam  ...i hvala ti *mare*  !!!!

----------


## kleopatra

Antesa i ja sam gore u Ponedjeljak na punkciji...meni je rekla da dođem o  oko devet.. pa tak vjerovatno i ti ... sretnooo!!!!!

----------


## antesa

Kiara... pa imam li ja pravo na smrzavanje jajnih stanica,ili što se već smrzava???? nadala sam se tome! U slućaju da mi ova oplodnja nedaj Bože neuspije,mislila sam ono imam smrzliće pa ću po njih,dok mi se tjelo oporavi od ovih hormona,ova stimulacija u ovoj oplodnji raznjela mi je jajnike...tako su bolni da ih osjećam sa svakim korakom...iseee...  :Sad:  Kleopatra nadam se da ćemo se vidjeti gore,i molim za uspjeh svih parova koji prolaze kroz sve ovo,jer nezna nitko kako je to,ko to neproživljava, al na ovom forumu svi smo isti i nema osude samo podrške i ljepe rijeći O :Smile:  !!!!! Još jednom hvala što ste mi odgovorile na moje pitanje i hvala za podršku,i ja vama želim sve najjjj...  :Smile:  Velika pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

cure puno uspjeha i veliki zagrljaj, vjerujete u krasne doktore, duše od sestrica i profesionalne ruke biologa

Ja ću samo ponoviti, gore sam imala 2 stimulirana i 4 krio postupka, niti jedan prirodni (čak su mi ga odbili), u potpisu vidite detalje
dok se zakon ne promijeni, bolje da nemate više stanica od 6-8 jer vas inače čeka višemjesečna agonija, ne kažem da u svim tim postupcima nisam imala vjere i nade, ali na kraju (a uvijek je najlakše biti pametan na kraju) bolji mi je bio onaj postupak sa 6 js za razliku od onoga sa 19js

Da li se čeka za polistimulirani dulje od 3 mjeseca i kolika bi trebala biti pauza nakon stimulacije i između polustimuliranog????

----------


## sweety

> Da li se čeka za polistimulirani dulje od 3 mjeseca i kolika bi trebala biti pauza nakon stimulacije i između polustimuliranog????


Ti si sad bila u full stimulaciji, i teoretski bi pasalo napravit prirodnjak nakon stimuliranog, jer je tijelo puno hormona, dobiješ sigurno 1js, a s obzirom na tebe ko tebe, možda čak i 2. A sobzirom na novonastalu normo kod TM, to je već wow.
Na polustimulirani misliš Klomići+Gonali? Mislim da sam čitala da ide nakon 3mj (ako ne i više), dok se tijelo barem malo počisti, a za samo klomiće, negdje 2-3, ovisi naravo o organizmu, da li se nakupilo cisti ili ne... bla bla, dobro je proć par UZV-ova, prije/poslije O da se vidi kako tijelo funkcionira.


Nego, ja držim fige za sad...  :Wink:  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

mene nisu htjeli prije u prirodnjak, valjda zbog godina
pitala ja al ne ne ne


a to za normo, ne možemo mi na to nešto računati, eto taj jedan put se desilo, možda 5dana apstinencije, možda ugodna soba za te stvari, možda ne stresna situacija jer smo na konzultacijama zamrznuli uzorak pa sada nije imao onaj preitisak moraš, i tako to

----------


## sweety

> mene nisu htjeli prije u prirodnjak, valjda zbog godina
> pitala ja al ne ne ne
> 
> 
> a to za normo, ne možemo mi na to nešto računati, eto taj jedan put se desilo, možda 5dana apstinencije, možda ugodna soba za te stvari, možda ne stresna situacija jer smo na konzultacijama zamrznuli uzorak pa sada nije imao onaj preitisak moraš, i tako to



Više vjerujem da vas nisu u prirodnjak puštali zbog TM, jer je s takvom dijagnozom češće slab postotak fertilizacije, pa se išlo na veću količinu (zakon i kontradikciju bolje da ne spominjem).
A gle, budeš vidjela u pon/uto, kad već misliš vadit betu.
Sad ne znam više, ali mislim da je dr.B gore utorkom, pa vidi, ako bude neg. možda te i pusti u prirodnjak baš zbog normo.
Ono, čisto rekreativno u postupak, jer sad ionako ne možeš u ikakvu stimulaciju ovako odma nakon full stimulacije, a možda se zaleti koji dobar spermić  :Wink: 



Meni nije jasno, zašto ti nakon prvog onako obilatog dobivanja JS, i loših transfera/nehvatanja, odmah nisu nudili polustimulirani?
Ionako dobiješ dosta JS, a manja je makljaža i organizma i vremena....

----------


## *mare*

> Da li se čeka za polistimulirani dulje od 3 mjeseca i kolika bi trebala biti pauza nakon stimulacije i između polustimuliranog????


linalena, ja sam sada odmah nakon stimuliranog žicala polu (klomifen+menopur) dr B rekao 2 ciklusa pauze pa startamo. ja sam mj nakon stimuliranog uspjela užicati prirodni (da skratim čekanje) i sad ovaj mjesec ništa pa startam sa klomifenom. ja sam se isto bojala da ću morati dugo čekati.

----------


## linalena

> Meni nije jasno, zašto ti nakon prvog onako obilatog dobivanja JS, i loših transfera/nehvatanja, odmah nisu nudili polustimulirani?
> Ionako dobiješ dosta JS, a manja je makljaža i organizma i vremena....


kada sam u prvom postupku u 12.2010 imala nakon 1mj pauze 3 kria, dakle 2,3 i 4 mj
ja u 5 i 6 nisam mogla zbog posla, kada sam tražila da nam daju krajem 6og početkom 7og prirodni rekli su ne ja nisam ni stigla pitati za polustimulirani već je drB rekao 2 mjeseca kontracepcije pa u 9om drugi
a onda smo odmah nakon stimuliranog u krio koji me uništio, u mjesec dana (ono oko 30 dana, 2 ciklusa) 2 obećavajuća transfera, 2 nule. Fakat sam pukla, u onom najgorem smislu kada nejdu suze i počneš samo misliti kako mi se to desilo, što sam kriva  i padneš u glupost samosažaljenja

ako ću morati idem u utorak gore, kaj mislite kada da dođem da me primi drB??? Imati ću uputnicu za kontrolu

----------


## *mare*

ja kad tako idem na blef njega hvatati onda dođem kasnije, oko pol 11 recimo, uhvatim na hodniku sestru Peru i kažem da trebam njega. jest da se najčešće načekam jer ima ambulantu pa moram čekati da se izredaju naručeni i trudnice, al na tu foru uvijek uspijem doći do njega.

----------


## linalena

eto sigurno je da se vraćam na kliniku
sada si razmišljam dal ići gore u utorak ili u srijedu u Betu privatno kod njega na konzultacije???

Palčice pomagaj????

----------


## Palcicazg

linalena ja bi na tvom mjestu otišla na SD preko uputnice, 
jedino ako dr.B ima jako veliku gužvu pa da te se ne može detaljno konzultirati s tobom
u Beti je svakako elegantnije i ima puno više vremena
sutra ti radi popodne, nazovi još za provjeru
ja sam samo jedamput bila privatno kod njega
u zadnje vrijeme sam češće kod dr.T

----------


## linalena

ovo sutra popodne to na SD ili u Beti???

----------


## Palcicazg

popodne je u Beti, 
draga ja sam sigurna da će ß biti pozitivna i da će se lijepo duplati
~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kleopatra

Curke ! u pon bili na punkciji...izvađene 4.....danas sam zvala i u četvrtak transfer...doktorica kaže da se ZA SADA primila jedna ...koliko je moguće da se još koja oplodi ???...koliko je uopće moguće da dođe bebitos s jednom oplođenom???? jako me struh !!!!!!!

----------


## *mare*

kleopatra, moguće je da sve bude u redu sa jednim embrijem, zašto ne? pa ako je dobar i kvalitetan jedan je upravo ono što ti treba. ne brini, bitno je samo da se ta jedna nastavi lijepo razvijati. držim fige da ti baš ta mrva bude dobitna!  :Wink:

----------


## antesa

Jućer je bila punkcija! (jako bolna) Danas sam zvala,rekli su mi da dođem u ćetvrtak na transfer,al nitko mi nije rekao koliko ih se oplodilo????  :Sad:  
  Kleopatra dali si ti njih pitala koliko ima oplođenih??? ili su ti je sama doktorica rekla??? zbunjena sam !!!!
    dali se mora nešta popit prije transfera?? Prošle godine kad sam išla morala sam doć turbo punog mjehura,(tako mi je rećeno) a sad ništa,nitko mi nije ništa rekao...
      puno se toga promjenilo,dal netko zna,dal je potrbno što???

----------


## *mare*

antesa, ne trebaš ništa piti prije transfera. transfer ne boli, zapravo ga i ne osjetiš. da, mjehur mora biti pun, to piše na svim vratima gore  :Wink:

----------


## antesa

*mare* hvala ti!!! znaći da se malo nažburam vodom kad budem išla ???

----------


## MalaMa

> koliko je uopće moguće da dođe bebitos s jednom oplođenom???? jako me struh !!!!!!!


kleopatra, mojoj kumi je prošle god. iz 4. upalilo kad su joj vratili samo 1 oplođenu. ona je grintala i prigovarala, a upravo je ta bila dobitna. sad sam kuma jednoj malo curki  :Smile: 
sretno!!! ~~~~~

----------


## luci07

antesa i kleopatra, sretno!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja sutra idem opet gore na konzultacije zbog tsh.

----------


## kleopatra

Antesica ,ja sam pitala koliko ih je... i ja idem u četvrtak gore !!! ma sve je super ak su ti rekli da dođeš  :Smile: ) svu sreću svijeta šaljem svima curke...antesica držim figice !!!
MalaMa...jooooj baš si me razveselila s ovom porukom !!!!! puseee curkeee!!!!!
luci07....hvala ti i tebi sretnoooo!!!!!!
Antesa koje su tebi tabletice prepisali??

----------


## kleopatra

*mare* hvala ti na odgovoru .. hvala Bogu da sam se prikljućila na ovaj forum ...HVALA VAM DRAGE MOJE I SVIMA SRETNO !!!!

----------


## Palcicazg

antesa i kleopatra sretno i da se sve lijepo i školski podijeli
svakako treba imati puni mjehur, ja si obično popim vode još u čekaonici
prije samog transfera, samo se opusti i neka transfer dobro prođe
držim vam svima fige  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Pozdrav žene, ja sam jučer dobila lijekove i na kraju mj počinjem s pikanjem, moje pitanje je dal mogu otvoriti bolovanje onaj tjedan prije punkcije pošto svaki dan moram biti gore (a radim malo ujutro malo popodne pa ne mogu bit ujutro svaki dan gore) i nisam iz zg.. Jel se uopće može dobiti bolovanje za postupak i jel mi ga mora odobriti ginić ili dr opće? Pomagajte!!! Hvala i držim nam fige svima... Opet...

----------


## Loly

Antesa i Kleopatra sreeetno..  :Smile: . Jeste li popile što prije punkcije, voltaren, normabel ili oni daju kakav koktelčić??
Kika i ja na kraju mjeseca počimam s pikanjem! U mom prošlom postupku moja dr. opće prakse mi je otvorila bolovanje, šifra N98 - komplikacije povezane s potpomognutom oplodnjom (21 dan)!

----------


## antesa

Hvala curke svima na podršci,i ja tebi kleopatra želim svu sreću ovog svijeta!!!!!
   Dobila sam Andol100 1/2 tablete,Decortin 1×1,Utrogestan 3×2,ja ti klepatra uzimam i Pregnital,to sam uzela sama u ljekarnoj,on ti ima i folnu i omegu 3,i kojekakve vitamine. Loly ja sam ti popila Normabell od 5mg,i Ketonal od 150mg to sve si sama moraš pribavit,osim ako ti tvoj ginekolog to nepropiše! Moja šifra steriliteta je N97!
    I bolovanje Kika dobiješ ćim ti krene folikulometrija,bolovanje ti daje Dr.opće pr., a uputnice za postupke ti daje tvoj ginekolog! Za suprugovu uputnicu kad dođeš do spermijograma tražiš kod njegovog Dr.opće pr.!!! eto tako- Klepatra i ja sutra krećemo u nove pobjede,nadam se da je svoj ovoj muci došao kraj,i da nas više gore neće morat gledat,nadjmo se samo onom dobrom što dolazi.... Svim curama koje tek kreću u postupak ili nešta sl. želim vam da budete jake,pozitivne i sve da prođe sa što manje trauma!!!! Ćujemo se poslje transfera,sve vas ljubim i još jednom SRETNO SVIMA!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

Bok,komp mi je bio u kvaru,pa ne mogu poloviti tko je u kojoj fazi,ali sretno svima u kojoj god fazi bili. 

Ja nažalost u ovom stimuliranom nisam ni došla do transfera,dobila samo 1 stanicu i ta je bila nezrela.Izgleda da je stres opet napravio svoje....odlučila sam da se sad nejdem ni zapisati za ljekove ili možda prirodni. Ostao mi je još 1 socijalni stimulirani,ali nisam sigurna dal ga budem uopće iskoristila,kak stvari stoje ovo mi je bio zadnji pokušaj.

----------


## inana

> Bok,komp mi je bio u kvaru,pa ne mogu poloviti tko je u kojoj fazi,ali sretno svima u kojoj god fazi bili. 
> 
> Ja nažalost u ovom stimuliranom nisam ni došla do transfera,dobila samo 1 stanicu i ta je bila nezrela.Izgleda da je stres opet napravio svoje....odlučila sam da se sad nejdem ni zapisati za ljekove ili možda prirodni. Ostao mi je još 1 socijalni stimulirani,ali nisam sigurna dal ga budem uopće iskoristila,kak stvari stoje ovo mi je bio zadnji pokušaj.


micek, znam da ti je grozno... ja sam u 11. pomalo posustala... i 2 mjeseca sam tvrdila- ma neidem više, ak nije suđeno, nije.. i prošla dva mj. i mislila sam si- kak sam bedasta, već sam mogla biti na pola pua s ljekovima... ipak, uzmi vremena, odmori se, i kreni dalje, na kraju se svaki trud isplati, pa tako i tvoj... nemoj odustati..  :Kiss:  osim toga, piši se, i kreni kad i ja.. do sada, koja god je krenula samnom, završila je trudna... mislim da je ključ uspjeha da jednu folikulometriju čekaš samnom, i jednu kavu popiješ... i ziher buš trudna...  :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

lberc   :Love:  :Love:  draga nemam ti šta za reč već da trebamo dalje, 
ajde idemo zajedno i dogovorimo kavu s Inanom

----------


## Palcicazg

> Pozdrav žene, ja sam jučer dobila lijekove i na kraju mj počinjem s pikanjem, moje pitanje je dal mogu otvoriti bolovanje onaj tjedan prije punkcije pošto svaki dan moram biti gore (a radim malo ujutro malo popodne pa ne mogu bit ujutro svaki dan gore) i nisam iz zg.. Jel se uopće može dobiti bolovanje za postupak i jel mi ga mora odobriti ginić ili dr opće? Pomagajte!!! Hvala i držim nam fige svima... Opet...


bolovanje možeš dobiti na šifru n97 u trajanju 14 dana, postoji još jedna n98 za koju se dobije 21 dan
ja je nisam nikada koristila, moraš pitati ginekologa da li možeš na tu šifru n98, ako ne,  
probaj dogovoriti sa dr. opće prakse da ti otvori bolovanje na upalu uha ili već nekaj
ja koristim bolovanje na n97 od dana transfera
katkada kombiniram sa godišnjim par dana najčešća od punkcije do transfera


pusa i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

> osim toga, piši se, i kreni kad i ja.. do sada, koja god je krenula samnom, završila je trudna... mislim da je ključ uspjeha da jednu folikulometriju čekaš samnom, i jednu kavu popiješ... i ziher buš trudna...


inana, jel primaš predbilježbe?  :Yes:

----------


## inana

> lberc   draga nemam ti šta za reč već da trebamo dalje, 
> ajde idemo zajedno i dogovorimo kavu s Inanom


e viš, to nisam probala, možda da ja idem s dvije na kavu, možda bi sreća prešla malo na mene... ma vidi Bog, dat će nam, samo se mi moramo malo više mučit... zato će nagrada biti dva puta slađa..  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

Iberc, nemoj odustat. to te sad trenutno drži tuga pa ti se neće,al proći će. samo se ti zapiši za lijekove, uvijek možeš odustat (nadam se da nećeš) al nek si ti na listi.

----------


## inana

> inana, jel primaš predbilježbe?


ma primam, primam sve dobre volje... da bar vama upali, pa makar meni zadnjoj... eto, na prvom postupku cura došla ko s plaže, imala manje folikulomerija od mene, sve nekak ležerno bilo, stimulaciju neku malu, folikuli predivni, i eto, u 1. mjesecu sam išla pogledati malenu, prošli mj. smo bile u prvoj šetnji... malo bucmasto čudo.. tako da u svakom slučaju primam predbilježbe, i fige držim svakoj!  :Kiss:

----------


## MalaMa

o super inana

----------


## luci07

*inana,* mogu i ja na tu kavu?  :Smile: 

Inače, cure, ja bila opet kod dr.T na dogovoru. Naravno, odgađamo aih dok ne reguliram štitnjaču.  :Sad:

----------


## kiara79

luci ne biti tužna..gledaj na to tako da si regulacijom hormona štitnjače povečavaš šansu za trudnoću..
jel te stavila na euthyrox,ili ideš kod endokrinologa??
tebi je dovoljna i doza od 25 mcg euthyroxa i za mjesec dana štitnjača ko nova i možeš u postupak..

----------


## kiara79

> Bok,komp mi je bio u kvaru,pa ne mogu poloviti tko je u kojoj fazi,ali sretno svima u kojoj god fazi bili. 
> 
> Ja nažalost u ovom stimuliranom nisam ni došla do transfera,dobila samo 1 stanicu i ta je bila nezrela.Izgleda da je stres opet napravio svoje....odlučila sam da se sad nejdem ni zapisati za ljekove ili možda prirodni. Ostao mi je još 1 socijalni stimulirani,ali nisam sigurna dal ga budem uopće iskoristila,kak stvari stoje ovo mi je bio zadnji pokušaj.


lberc draga,jako mi je žao...i točno znam kak ti je..ja nikad ni u kojem postupku nisam dobila jajnu stanicu i mislim da je to i gore od negativne bete..
mislila sam 10000 puta odustati,ali..
zadnji postupak sam imala u ožujku 2011,zapisala se za lijekove,oni došli,ja ih vratila i eto tek sam odlučila u 5/12 ići dalje.u međuvremenu posvojili curicu..
.trebalo mi je vremena, i ti si ga uzmi i kreni dalje..hodaj,nebo strpljive voli..

----------


## luci07

> luci ne biti tužna..gledaj na to tako da si regulacijom hormona štitnjače povečavaš šansu za trudnoću..
> jel te stavila na euthyrox,ili ideš kod endokrinologa??
> tebi je dovoljna i doza od 25 mcg euthyroxa i za mjesec dana štitnjača ko nova i možeš u postupak..


Nije me stavila na euthyrox, rekla mi je da idem kod endokrinologa. 
Ma znam da si tako povećavam šanse, ali bedira me to čekanje. Baš kad se poveselim, iskrsne neka nova prepreka. Mislila sam da za koji dan krećem s klomifenom, a sad ispada bar mjesec dana dok se štitnjača sredi, pa dok opet dobijem M (a to samo nebo zna kad će biti)...

----------


## kleopatra

curke šta mislite da je bolje da se uzme bolovanje nakon transfera???..ja sam sad za ovo koristila godišnji..pa u pon počinjem raditi a sutra mi je transfer...neznam ni sma šta bi..na poslu ne radim fizički ništa al bi od gruntanja mogla malko psihićki oslabiti,već sad si mislim kak će to proč..i šta će biti . :Smile:   :Sad:      e da koliko nakon transfera mogu znati jel uspjelo ili ne...ja neznam baš o ništa o tome...pratim ja postove ..al nekako ne kužim baš !!! kad i kako se vadi ta Beta?  ljubim vas sve i želim svima sreću !!!!!!!!

----------


## Palcicazg

*kleopatra* ako možeš raditi i nije ti naporno na poslu, odi raditi
znam par cura koje su išle raditi i ostale su najnormalije trudne
ako možeš na bolovanje i da ti to ne utječe na posao ostani doma
miruj, lagane šetnice, čitaj knjige, sve laganini
nakon transfera će ti napisati koji dan vadiš betu
najčešće 12 dan od transfera

pusa i dfžim fige

----------


## Palcicazg

betu možeš vaditi na SD ili petrovoj na uputnicu od ginića

----------


## kika222

> curke šta mislite da je bolje da se uzme bolovanje nakon transfera???..ja sam sad za ovo koristila godišnji..pa u pon počinjem raditi a sutra mi je transfer...neznam ni sma šta bi..na poslu ne radim fizički ništa al bi od gruntanja mogla malko psihićki oslabiti,već sad si mislim kak će to proč..i šta će biti .      e da koliko nakon transfera mogu znati jel uspjelo ili ne...ja neznam baš o ništa o tome...pratim ja postove ..al nekako ne kužim baš !!! kad i kako se vadi ta Beta?  ljubim vas sve i želim svima sreću !!!!!!!!


Ja sam i sama u nedoumici, prvi postupak sam bila na g.o. a sad ga nemam. Mislim da bi trebala ići na bolovanje da ne budeš pod stresom.  12-ti dan nakon transfera ideš vaditi krv da ti pogledaju vrijednost beta hcg-a, negdje je gotova isti dan, negdje se čeka.. U svakom slučaju, budi strpljiva i puna vjere u pozitivan rezultat. Sretno!

----------


## kika222

> bolovanje možeš dobiti na šifru n97 u trajanju 14 dana, postoji još jedna n98 za koju se dobije 21 dan
> ja je nisam nikada koristila, moraš pitati ginekologa da li možeš na tu šifru n98, ako ne,  
> probaj dogovoriti sa dr. opće prakse da ti otvori bolovanje na upalu uha ili već nekaj
> ja koristim bolovanje na n97 od dana transfera
> katkada kombiniram sa godišnjim par dana najčešća od punkcije do transfera
> 
> 
> pusa i sretno


Hvala ti palčice... Kak si ti? Kad ti ideš u postupak? Svima vama trudilicama hvala i sretno...

----------


## linalena

cure svima velika pusa i neka nam ovaj Dan Žena bude veseo i opušten


Ja inače uzimam bolovanje od punkcije pa mi nakraju uvijek fali koji dan do tog 12dnt i vađenja bete, jer moja ginica ne zna za tu šifru za 21dan bolovanja, radim u školi pa mi iskreno nije frka (zamjena osigurana, nije neka razlika u plaći, ravnatelj kuži) a inače mi se dan na poslu svodi na 4-5 (OK školskih :Cool: )sata na nogama i  gore dole po štengama. A kako predajemm matematiku još i stalno mašem po ploči gore ddole. Tak da sam ja beez grča na licu na bolovanju ali uff vratiti se, eto sada se vraćam PETI put. 

Jedva čekamm ponedjeljak da vidim kaj će nam reč drB i kada i kako idemo dalje??? S obzirom na poboljšanje u spermiu možda nas i pusti u kakav prirodni ili polustimulirani, ja bi to najrađe. Jer na stimulaciju bi mogla tek u 5-6 a onda ne mogu zbog posla, pa ljeto .... i eto jeseni 

Jel mi može koja napisati malo detaljnije kako izgleda polustimulirani na SD s time da kakvu imate dijagnozu i odgovor inače na stimulaciiju, da vidim jel bi to bilo za mene i da se nabrusim znanjem prije konzultacija

----------


## MalaMa

linalena,
i ja radim u školi i razmišljala sam da ne uzimam bolovanje, al, kao što ti kažeš, mislim da je pametnije na bolovanje. samo si nekak mislim da ću manje misliti na sve to dok čekam betu ako radim. ali opet...

----------


## lberc

Cure,sretan vam Dan Žena i da vam svaki dan bude sretan!
Baš ste me nasmijale i rado bi išla sa vama na kavicu,nažalost ipak se nejdem još zapisat.
Dok si neću moći priuštiti ipak manje stresa i svakodnevnu borbu s novcima,mm produživanjem ugovora,bezbrižnim odlaskom na bolovanje od prvog dana pikanja,ništa od postupaka...moram se oporaviti i psihićki i fizički...bacam se na cvijeće,vrt,dekupaž...još sam na godišnjem jer sam tak planirala da budem doma do bete,vani je ljepo vrijeme..
Čitat ću vas i držat fige...uživajte u današnjem sunčanom danu,a ja odoh "zubljat" dvorište!

----------


## sany 7

Cure želim vam svima da vam upali što prije.
Mi jučer bili na UZV i sve je ok, reako dk mirovenje, pa ću sad malo na go pa ćemo vidit dalje.

I naravno sretan nam dan žena

----------


## Mare 85

Pozdrav drage cure!
Nova sam na forumu i na SD.
U 1 mj sam bila kod dr B. i stavio me na listu za IVF 23/2012.
Jel mi može netko reci kad da se nadam lijekovima?

----------


## Palcicazg

> Hvala ti palčice... Kak si ti? Kad ti ideš u postupak? Svima vama trudilicama hvala i sretno...


sad vrtim prirodnjake, i čekam pikice u 4mj. naravno da se nadam čudu, jednom malom čudu
malo padnem i opet se dignem za nove pobjede  :Smile:  

svima želim sretan Dan žena  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

cure drage!
u utorak sam dobila uputu privatnice da se u iducem ciklusu izvadim spolne hormone/MM spermiogram napravi i da se javimo u neki od centara za mpo. moze neka dobra dusa (moze i na pp) objasniti koji je sistem za SD? hvala!

----------


## antesa

Heee cure Kleopatra i ja danas smo se upoznale,i imale transfer!!!!  :Very Happy:  Dr.Erceg mi je radila transfer!!!! I ovako stvari stoje od 4 izvađene ocite oplodila se samo jedna i nju su mi vratili (3st) sad se nadam da će moja mrva uspjet izdržat narednih 9mj dok se neupoznamo.... znam da su mi šanse male,al sama sebe hrabrim...  :Sad: 
 Kleopatra nisam sigurna,jesu li tebi oplođene 2 ili 3??? eto curke od 14 folikula koliko sam ih imala imam oplođenu samo jednu,ćinjenica je ta da PRAVILA NEMA...
  pusa svima.....  :Kiss:  Klepoatra ćuvaj mi se !!!!

----------


## luci07

> cure drage!
> u utorak sam dobila uputu privatnice da se u iducem ciklusu izvadim spolne hormone/MM spermiogram napravi i da se javimo u neki od centara za mpo. moze neka dobra dusa (moze i na pp) objasniti koji je sistem za SD? hvala!


Ako mislite na sd, bilo bi dobro da napravite spermiogram kod njih. Uzmi onda uputnicu i nazovi sd gore na odjel i naruči se, meni su rekli da donesem od nalaza sve što imam. Na tom prvom dogovoru mi je dr rekla što još od nalaza i dokumentacije trebam nabaviti.

----------


## kleopatra

Antesa meni su vratili 2(8st) .... i dalje isti lijekovi samo moram 11.3 dat si decap. a sutra brevact...Antesa držim ti figice i molim se !!!!! Baš mi je drago što smo se upoznale i ovak !!!! Punooo pusaa i ne brini ... !!!!!!!  svim curkama sretno !!!!  ja si još uvijek brijem dal ću na BO ili ne .. možda bar ovih 12 dana da si otvorim bolovanje dok čekam kao na iglicama :Sad: ( uffff

----------


## MalaMa

> cure drage!
> u utorak sam dobila uputu privatnice da se u iducem ciklusu izvadim spolne hormone/MM spermiogram napravi i da se javimo u neki od centara za mpo. moze neka dobra dusa (moze i na pp) objasniti koji je sistem za SD? hvala!


bubekica, ja imam isto iskustvo kao i luci. njihov spermiogram ti je uvijet ako ćeš kod njih u postupak. mi smo imali dva iz petrove ali smo na sd morali ponoviti. no na njega ne čekaš dugo tako da to nije problem. 
naruči se na sd na dogovor pa će ti oni reći što sve još trebate.
sretno!!

----------


## MalaMa

kleopatra i antesa sretno!!! javite nam visoke bete!

----------


## Mare 85

zašto nema moga posta?  :Sad: (

----------


## kiara79

mi nikad nismo radili spermiogram na SD,a kod njih smo 3 god.

----------


## MalaMa

> mi nikad nismo radili spermiogram na SD,a kod njih smo 3 god.


Nisam znala da i tako moze. Mislila sam da za sve vrijedi isto. Ocito ne.

----------


## kiara79

> zašto nema moga posta? (


zato kaj si nova pa je na provjeri kod moderatora,prvo moraju oni odobriti pa će se vidjeti...
samo ti piši,sad bi se trebali pojavljivati odmah.

----------


## Mare 85

hvala na odgovoru!
Jek zna tko šta znači IVF 23/2012 i kad bi trebala doći na red?

----------


## kiara79

znači da si na listi za lijekove broj 23 u 2012.godini za IVF..
a kad bi trebala doći na red ne znam,mislim da još rješavaju prošlu godinu..
kaj su ti rekli,kad da zoveš?

s obzirom da si nova malo nam se predstavi,ono,godine,dijagnoza,kolko pokušavate...
želim ti sreću i da čim prije ostaneš trudna.

----------


## antesa

Heee... curke mene svi ljudi okolo blamiraju  :Sad:  pa vas ja molim odgovor na ovo moje pitanje... Ovako vratili su mi samo jednu bubicu i to (3st) i sad kažu mi svi da to što je trostanićna spada u najlošiji oblik zametka,jako sam tužna  :Sad:  molim vas.... dali znate vi šta o ovom??? 
  Nvodno da je dc,cc,8st... najbolje kad ti piše na odpusnom pismu... meni je zadnji put vraćeno 4 Zametka i bili su dc,svi al nisu uspjeli se zadržat  :Sad: 
       Jel moguće,dal znate koga da je nekom bilo taj 3st,kao meni a da je sve bilo OK???

----------


## applepie

čuj Antesa, nemoj si sada razbijati glavu s tim! to je bio transfer 3 dan nakon punkcije ako sam sve dobro polovila? jasno je da su zameci cc ili 8st kvalitetniji, ali ja ti znam jednu curu koja je baš sa 3st ostala trudna i to na SD. odmaraj se, uživaj, a beta će reći svoje!!! jesu li ti dr. ili biologica sto rekle?

----------


## applepie

e a u kojoj si klinici bila prošli put da su ti vratili 4 zametka ( oprosti ako si to već napisala, nisam ulovila tu inf.)?

----------


## Mare 85

Naša dijagnoza je sekundarna neplodnost!
Porod je bio 2005. zdrava i vesela curica!
Već 4 godine se borimo s neplodnošću,pokušavamo, testovi ovulacije, klomifen i ciljane, folikumetrije, hsg...itd..itd...
Ja 85. MM 76. Trenutno idiopati  :Sad: 
Moj primarni ginekolog me šalje u Zg kod dr B na konzultacije.
Dr B. me šalje na vađenje raznih hormona (štitnjača,prolaktin,progesteron i sl)-sve ok
Muž spremiogram-srednja vrijednost progresivno pokretnih, kaže B. ništa strašno, ako je jednom napravio dijete opet će..
Stavlja me na listu za IVf i u međuvremenu mi radi prva AIH u ponedjeljak 5.3. i sad čekam i stavljam utriće....

----------


## antesa

applepie bijologinja i Dr. Erceg,rekle su mi da pozitivno razmišljam,i da normalnim putem žena rađa jedno po jedno... da sam mlada,budi uporna,razmišljaj pozitivno i sl.
   Prošli IVF sam također imala na Duhu,al tad mi je rađen ICSI, a sad samo IVF!!! rekla mi je bijologinja da su se tek u srijedu spojili i to taj 1!! i da terapija nije bila pogođena ovaj put,a bijo je Decapeptil+Menopur,a prvi put Klomifen+2 Gonala,al i 3 ciste od Klomifena!!!
  Ništ ne kužim,al se strašno bojim,ova mi je oplodnja sa ovom terapijom najteže pala,imala sam 14 folikula al šta vrijedi??? 
   Cura mi je gore u ćekaoni rekla da je možda bolje da se sad taj zametak razvija prirodno... neznam... umorna sam od razmišljanja,baš sam vjerovala da će ovaj put upaliti.... Hvala ti Applepie na podršci... nadam se da ću bit te sreće kao tvoja poznanica!!!!!

----------


## kiara79

antesa,ne treba generalizirati..embrij od 3 stanice nekad uspije,a onaj od 8 neće..sve je to relativno,nemoj odustati već sad i okupirati se crnim mislima..polako,treba doći do bete..
ok.sad znaju da je za tebe terapija deca.+menopur promašena i treba probati nešto drugo..
normalno da ti je teško,znam kako je imati dosta folikula i niti jedna jajna stanica na punkciji...svaki put mi se desilo,al glavu gore,možda će se baš taj mališa izboriti za život.

----------


## kleopatra

Antesice moja.....nemoj mi se sad zbedirati...nemoj ni slušati ak ti se u ovim trenucima govore negativne stvari..pa to je tako relativno....možda ti je baš ovaj malac suđen!!!!!vidiš što ti je i applepie napisala curka je baš sa 3st ostala trudnaaa !!!! GLAVU GORE MALENA..KAK SI GORE BILA VESELA I NASMIJANA  TAK I NASTAVI DALJE!!!!!!

----------


## Morin

curke imam jedno pitanje...nova sam u ovoj priči i sad se spremam kod dr. B na prvi postupak. Zanima me koliko ste folikulometrija imale prije punkcije? Pokušavam izračunati koliko moram izostajatti s posla pošto mi i nije situacija da baš mogu izostajat..

----------


## kiara79

nekad su ti dovoljne 3 do punkcije,ja sam jednom imala 8..to ti je skroz relativno,mislim nitko ti to ne može točno reći..sve ovisi o tome kako će s stvari razvijati..
sretno!!

----------


## Pticica

Kome treba imam kutiju i pol Utrogestana. Pošaljite PP.

----------


## linalena

sljedeći tjedan idem po ljekiće, jejejejeje
najvjerojatnije postupak u 7om
baš sam jjako sretna jer me bilo frka da ćemo čekati do jeseni

----------


## Mare 85

koji ste na listi bili linalena?

----------


## linalena

450

----------


## Mare 85

koliko si čekala od datuma upisa na listu? ja isto čekam... :/

----------


## mala bu

Mare 85, ja sam čekala cca 3 mjeseca od upisa na lijekove...
sretno! :Smile:

----------


## nina977

> 450


Linalena,isprazni inbox!

----------


## linalena

jesam, hvala

----------


## Mare 85

pa to je super brzo!!! Ja sam čula da se čeka od 6- 9 mj!!!
Ja čekam tek nekih mjesec i pol..znači mogu se nadati da će biti uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

ja čekam od 10mjeseca

cure sretno.

----------


## kiara79

> pa to je super brzo!!! Ja sam čula da se čeka od 6- 9 mj!!!
> Ja čekam tek nekih mjesec i pol..znači mogu se nadati da će biti uskoro


super brzo je bilo kad smo lijekove dobivale za 3-4 tjedna..o da bilo je i toga..
ovo sad je katastrofa!!!

----------


## antesa

Eiii curke,da vas pitam nešta.
   Tenperatura mi je malo povišena(37) jel moguće da je od Utogestana????
    I imam povrmeno bolove u doljnjem dijelu trbuha i jajnika,kao neni svako malo grć.. il neka laganija bol.
     Danas mi je 5 dana od Transfera,ako nebrojimo sam dan kad je bio Transfer,jel nekom nešta slićno već bilo???
P.S - Tnx cure na podršci,i ja se nadam da će se trostanićni  izborit za sebe !!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

> Linalena,isprazni inbox!


a sada ti  :Laughing:

----------


## nina977

> a sada ti


Jesam! :Smile:

----------


## linalena

a ja zaboravila kaj sam ti htjela napisati  :Laughing: 

da ne spemamo bez veze, kaj ima novoga gore????
jel su stavili aparat za kavu bliže čekaonici???
ima kaj dobroga za pojesti??
kakva je to priča o odlasku biologice??

----------


## kleopatra

Antesa...pogledaj u inbox  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

x

----------


## Mery13

bok Antesa i Kleopatra, upoznale smo se na transferu, ja sam bila posljednja na transferu. kako se osjećate? Antesa da li i dalje osjećaš bolove ja imam slučaj kao i ti lagani bolovi u donjem djelu trbuha, povišena temperatura koja varira između 36,9-37,5 i sad sam već tolko nestrpliva što se tiće ß da ću u ponedeljak ić obaviti test bez obzira što je tek 11 dnt.

----------


## Mery13

bok curke, već par dana se pokušavam uključiti u rasprave s vama ali jednostavno moji postovi nisu objavljeni ne znam iz kojeg razloga. pozdrav antesi i kleopatri od mery upoznale smo se na transferu ja sam bila posljednja. vidim da ti antesa imaš iste simptome kao i ja, lagani bolovi u donjem dijelu trbuha nešto kao pred mengu, lagano povišena temperatura od 37-37,5, ja se iskreno nadam da je to sve ok i da će nam ß biti baš onoliko koliko treba. ja sam tolko uzbuđena ovo mi je prvi put da nešto osjećam nakon transfera ma da nemora nista značiti. u ponedeljak idem izvaditi ß znam da je to 11dnt ali stvarno više ne mogu čekati pa šta bude bude. sretno svim curkama u iščekivanju pozitivne bete.

----------


## kleopatra

Hej curke...sutra vadim betu....pitanje je trebam li biti na tašte ..ili kava dolazi u obzir ?  tnx ...kiss

----------


## Palcicazg

*kleopatra* ne trebaš biti na tašte, popij si kavicu i izvadi betu
ako ideš na SD vaditi labos ti radi do 9 i isti dan iza 13h dobiješ rezultat
sretno

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ne moraš biti na taste...ja bih uvijek nesto klopala ili pila kavu

----------


## linalena

kleopatra sretno i mora biti pozitivna, već dugo nije bilo na SD trudnica (na forumu milsim)

a ja ću po lijekove, kad ono oko 12-13, uff sve sam pozaboravila, zapravo nisam niti pamtila jer se uvijek nadam ovo je zadnji put

pusa svima i da nam malo živne

----------


## antesa

eiii Samoborćekk.... postove ti ne objave odmah zato što si nova,tako ti je i meni bilo,ja betu vadim sutra,danas idem po uputnicu i još Utrića...
 Nadam se svima pozitivnim betama,meni je danas 29 dan ciklusa,kasni mi 2 dana,znam i ja da to nemora niš znaćit,al u meni ćući nada!!!!!
 I onda ljudi moji kad nam beta svima bude pozitivna svi gore,da se ponovo onako nasmijemo kao na dan transfera!!!!!  Želim vam svima visoke bete,  :Kiss:  i oćekujem izvješće sutra.... ćuvajte se curke <3

----------


## kleopatra

Danas 11 dan..beta 2.08..KOMA,,dr Bauman mi je rekao da ponovim betu u srijedu premda ja nevidim razloga.Pusa!!  :Sad:

----------


## kleopatra

Antesice drzim ti fige!!meni bez obzira na sve jos tinja nada,nemogu si pomoći.PUSA!!!!!!!

----------


## Mery13

11 dan beta 0,4. antesa sretno sutra i zelim ti veliku betu. ja opet krećem u prirodni ciklus. sretno svima!!!

----------


## linalena

kleopatra :grli: :grli:

trenutno nema lijekova, trebali bi doći oko Uskrsa

----------


## kleopatra

Mery13...pozdrav..i želim ti  od srca svu sreću kod rezultata bete....!!!!!..ja sutra opet idem vaditi betu .. pa kod njih gore , najvjerovatnije na daljnje konzultacije..i tak...
Linalena..kiss !!

----------


## Loly

Mery i Antesa sretnoooo!
Kleopatra  :Love: 
Ja sutra kod svog ginića na ultrazvuk, ako nema nikakvih cista, krećem u nedilju sa decaeptylom.... Jedva čekam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mery13

kleopatra, ja sam ti izvadila betu kao i ti u ponedeljak ali nažalost ništa, postovi mi kasne dan ali bar su počeli stizati.
antesa kakva je beta, daj nas bar ti razveseli s lijepiv vijestima!
loly sretno!

----------


## kleopatra

Mery13..evo sad sam vidjela tvoj post...a neznam kaj bi rekla...žao mi je svih kojima je mala betica.želim ti srećicu s prirodnim...veliku srećicuuu!!!!!..i ja ću sigurno u prirodni.....neznam .... htjela sam još pitati samo nešto:  sutra ću vaditi betu u Petrovoj jer mi je bliže (mislila sam u privatnoj poliklinici jer su kao brže nalazi gotovi,al kad  sam čula cifru..mozak me zabolio  :Smile:   ) al eto.Petrova mi je blizu..pa kad skupim nalaze idem na sv.duh...jer dr.B  mi je rekao na kontrolu kao.s nalazom...e sad..kaj ima gore nekog uopće poslije dva????? ... Loly...kiss !!  i hvala curke unaprijed na odgovoru!

----------


## antesa

Šmrc,šmrc i opet šmrc >0.100 eto to vam je moja beta manja od 10,još nisam dobila gđ.M,pa zato moram u petak ponovo na betu,Dr. misli da nema ništa,al ako nedobijem do petka da odem još jednom,i ako bude i dalje niska onda će me pregledat.Pitala sam je zašto mi kasni kaže da je moguće da sam dobila ciste,uz sve zlo ništa dobro,puknit ću!!!!
 Zvala sam Zg i on mi kažu da bi trebala doć idući tj. da se dogovorimo i upišemo za novu turu ljekova,i da, odlazi jedan bijolog tako da 4 i 5 mj. neće tako intenzivno radit!!!!! Ugl. niti jedna dobra vijest,da imam pušku odmah bi se upucala  :Razz:  , ni jedna od nas 4 koje smo onaj dan imale transfer nije uspjela,ni jedna,da bar jedna je,da se imam ćemu veselit,al ni jedna,nemoš vjerovat koje smo mi sreće???? ćekam jesen i ponovo ispoćetka....trššššš.... jakooo sam ljuta  :Undecided:

----------


## Mery13

Antesa stvarno mi je žao! kak oni to misle neće tako intenzivno raditi, stvarno neznam sto bi rekla izgleda da će morati naše bebice potražiti u nekoj drugoj klinici, ja ću ovaj ciklus još probati u prirodnjaku jer iza toga me čekaju ljekovi, ako ni to ne uspije ja ću krenuti na vuk vrhovec, drugo mi ne preostaje a i čula sam da tamo nema liste čekanja za ljekove. cure moje ljubim vas.

----------


## nina977

Cure,pa šta se to događa gore?! Grozno,nema lijekova,pa ne rade vikendom a sad još i odlazak biologice?Da li znate koja biologica odlazi?

----------


## kiara79

> Cure,pa šta se to događa gore?! Grozno,nema lijekova,pa ne rade vikendom a sad još i odlazak biologice?Da li znate koja biologica odlazi?


glavna

----------


## mare41

Ide u beta plus?

----------


## mala bu

i ja sam čula da odlazi s 1.4....da, na žalost glavna...u betu plus, mare... :Sad:

----------


## mala bu

jel mi može netko reći, budući sam pročitala da na SD-u ne rade vikendom, što ako mi punkcija bude padala na Uskrs ili Uskrsni ponedjeljak???

----------


## kika222

> jel mi može netko reći, budući sam pročitala da na SD-u ne rade vikendom, što ako mi punkcija bude padala na Uskrs ili Uskrsni ponedjeljak???


 Mene muči isto pitanje, čini mi se da će mi punkcija pasti na veliki petak...

----------


## Loly

Curke kod mene sve čisto, nema cisti, u nedilju krećem s pikanjem..  :Very Happy: 

Mala bu i Kika i mene isto to zanima, jer bi meni prva folikulometrija trebala biti na Uskrs ili Uskrsni poediljak?

----------


## mala bu

od sto gasa, glasa čuti nije...ako niš drugo, ja u uto idem kod dr B na dogovor pa vam javim... :Rolling Eyes: 
novopečene trudnice, čestitam od srca, a čekalicama koječega držim fige...sretno!!! :Wink:

----------


## kiara79

nema veze koji dan je punkcija..meni je predzadnja bila 1.11.
doći će oni ne brinite!!
sretno...

----------


## nina977

Punkcije i transfere više ne rade vikendom i praznicima,već sve naštimavju kroz tjedan. Vikendom rade samo folikulometrije ako su dežurni ili iz dežurstva.

----------


## linalena

ja u 2 stimulacije sa 2 transfera + 2 transfera u krio postupku bila samo jednom prek vikenda i to na folikulometriji
čak su me uvijek rastezali sa transferom do petog dana, od 4 transfera samo je jedan bio 3 dan, sada me baš zanima dal je to bilo ono u petak??? idem pogledati

----------


## nina977

Prije su normalno radili vikendom punkcije i transfere a u nazad odprilike pola godine-godinu više ne rade.

----------


## mala bu

> Prije su normalno radili vikendom punkcije i transfere a u nazad odprilike pola godine-godinu više ne rade.


cure, hvala na odgovorima...ma, neću se unaprijed živcirati...kako bude- bit će! :Grin:

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje eto ja se odselila sa S.Duha južnije u Split ali vas svakodnevno pratim i mislim na vas. Na S.Duhu sam bila u tri postupka i svi su mi bili super....doktor ...sestre...iskreno nedostaju mi svi. Navikla sam na gužvu ujutro u 7 na folikumetriji. Sjedneš, pa malo čekaš pa uvijek upoznaš nekog pa poslije odeš na kavicu u onaj bolniči kaffe odmah preko puta bolnice. Želim vam svima koje ste na S.Duhu da vas vežu lipe uspomene na doktore i sestre a i na cure u postupku koje tamo upoznaš. Linalena, Kiara, Inana........i sve ostale neka vam je sretno i neka je ovaj put dobitni :Kiss:

----------


## inana

:Kiss: 


> Drage moje eto ja se odselila sa S.Duha južnije u Split ali vas svakodnevno pratim i mislim na vas. Na S.Duhu sam bila u tri postupka i svi su mi bili super....doktor ...sestre...iskreno nedostaju mi svi. Navikla sam na gužvu ujutro u 7 na folikumetriji. Sjedneš, pa malo čekaš pa uvijek upoznaš nekog pa poslije odeš na kavicu u onaj bolniči kaffe odmah preko puta bolnice. Želim vam svima koje ste na S.Duhu da vas vežu lipe uspomene na doktore i sestre a i na cure u postupku koje tamo upoznaš. Linalena, Kiara, Inana........i sve ostale neka vam je sretno i neka je ovaj put dobitni

----------


## kiara79

čini se da SD nije što je nekad bio...tj.ni sjena onoga što je nekad bio..
možda je vrijeme da se preselimo na druge klinike...nažalost.. :Sad:

----------


## MalaMa

o cure,
pa to je žalosno. kad smo krenuli nismo htjeli VV jer nije bio kao što je nekad bio. sad kad smo, nadam se napokon, na vratima postupka SD-a sad SD nije kao što je nekad bio. ne znam šta reći.

baš me to sve malo  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

već dugo nisam na Listu trudnica upisala SD, nemojmo posustati
naša klinika na brijegu će se pokazati, naši doktori su još uvijek tu, dobiti ćemo novog mladog poleetnog biologa
možda kao i na Vinogradskooj uvede i neke nove metode, PICSI npr

pusa svima i sretno

----------


## Loly

Uh cure i mene sve ovo kad čitam malo baci u depru, ali ne smimo tako crno misliti,
ajmo malo optimizma, evo šaljem vam svima  :Love: 
Ja sam od jučer krenila sa pikanjem i stvarno se nadam najboljem!

----------


## MalaMa

evo cure od mene radosnih vijesti: nema više e-coli   :Very Happy:  nakon 4 mjeseca liječenja. ostao je enteroccocus koji je i zadnji put bio prisutan, ali za njega mi dr. nije dala ništa pa valjda neće oko njega piliti. sutra idem vidjet što ćemo, u petak mi je 21 dc.

----------


## kika222

Samo da vam se javim... Zvala danas sd i preporučili mi da odgodimo postupak za sljedeći mjesec.. Punkcija bi mi trebala biti na Uskrs a onda ne rade... Sad moram čekati još mjesec dana... Mala bu kako je kod tebe? Pozdrav žene!!

----------


## linalena

sada ću ja uletiti, ajd javite u kojim ste fazama sa postupcima za Listu na Odbrojavanju

ima još puno nickova u listi postupaka za ožujak a i mjesta u listi trudnica

----------


## Loly

Ja pikalica!!!!

----------


## Palcicazg

ja čekam pikice u 4.mj možda ulovim i postupak u 4mj. sve ovisi o m. kad dođe

----------


## MalaMa

ja čekam utorak da se doktor i doktorica dogovore idemo li s enterococcusom u postupak ili ne. doktor me pušta, a dr.treba odlučit kad dođe s puta.
eto!

----------


## luci07

Ja čekam vjerojatno 4. ili 5. mj. za aih, štitnjača je pokvarila planove za ovaj mj.  :Sad:

----------


## Mery13

Evo da se i ja javim, odlučila sam i ovaj mjesec u prirodni ciklus danas mi je peti dan pm u petak će bit sedmi dan pm otići ću na folikumetriju ali sam zabrinuta vidim da su neke djevojke napisale da ne rade za Uskrs. Izračunala sam da bi mi štoperica mogla biti u utorak a onda bi punkcija usljedila u četvrtak. Do sada sam svak put imala transfer trći dan a ovo pada toćno na Uskrs. Da li je neka od vas trenutno u takvoj situaciji? Nadam se da će sve završiti dobro jer nikako nebi željela propustiti ovaj ciklus. Jako sam nestrpljiva meni je 37 lagano se približavam 38.

Sretno svim čekalicama!

----------


## Loly

Uh Mery ne znam što da ti kažem, meni će prva folikulometrija pasti najvjerojatnije na Uskrs i nemam pojma di ću to obaviti. Dr. B mi je rekao da prvi uzv mogu kod svog ginekologa, ali on je privatnik i neće raditi taj dan, a ni ponediljak, a neće ni ovi na SD pa ne znam ni sama..  :Sad: 
A ti se lipo strpi do petka pa ih pitaj, sretnooooo  :Love:

----------


## mare41

meni je zanimljivo da ti isti djelatnici koji ne rade u bolnici preko vikenda-privatno rade!

----------


## *mare*

cure, moram pitati jeste li čule.. šeta jedna informacija, doduše ne znam koliko provjerena, da odlaze zapravo obje biologice sa SD? jel zna netko nešto o tome?

----------


## linalena

meni je rečeno da odlazi jedna i da se obučava novi, tako da će biti mali zastoj početkom 7og mjeseca

----------


## inana

pitanjce malo mršavo... jel se zna kaj o brojevima, do kud se stiglo? mislim, i tak sam znala da bum se načekala, kao i svaki put prije, i prilično sam ravnodušna za ovaj prirodni koji mi sljedi, ali stimulirani.. a tko zna... ako itko zna išta o brojčekima.. .-)

----------


## *mare*

navodno još 150 brojeva od prošle godine čeka  :Sad:

----------


## darci

meni se čini da još nekih stotinjak brojeva čeka. prošle godine se došlo do cca broja 550, a koliko se sjećam s foruma išle su cure sa brojevima oko 450 po lijekove

----------


## Mery13

Nema ljekova, ne rade vikendom, ne rade blagdanima, stvarno ne znam kako oni misle da mi to sve uskladimo, ne razumijem zašto na vuk vrhovcu rade uvjek i nema takvih problema a koliko sam čula ni za ljekove ne postoji nikakva lista. Stvarno se ovdje na SD osjećam kao kod kuće, svi su super počevši od doktora, biologica, sestara tako da mi je stvarno žao da se sve ovo događa i da moram razmišljati o drugim klinikama.
Loly sretno i tebi, javim što su mi rekli u petak.

----------


## kleopatra

Curke...prvo da vas sve redom pozdravim  :Smile: ) ja bi trebala sad prvi put ić u prirodni...danas mi je 7 dan ciklusa...sutra idem gore...ja neznam kak vi znate kad bi vam trebale biti punkcije i transferi..kak da ja to sebi računam....neznam koji dan je to uopće.....?   vidim da se vi tu puno kužite u to sve..ja to još nisam polovila...   :Sad:   pusa svima drage moje !!!!

----------


## nina977

> Nema ljekova, ne rade vikendom, ne rade blagdanima, stvarno ne znam kako oni misle da mi to sve uskladimo, ne razumijem zašto na vuk vrhovcu rade uvjek i nema takvih problema a koliko sam čula ni za ljekove ne postoji nikakva lista. Stvarno se ovdje na SD osjećam kao kod kuće, svi su super počevši od doktora, biologica, sestara tako da mi je stvarno žao da se sve ovo događa i da moram razmišljati o drugim klinikama.
> Loly sretno i tebi, javim što su mi rekli u petak.


Mery13,ja sam isto baš tužna zbog svega što se gore događa.Potpisujem sve pohvale šta si rekla za osoblje,stvarno su svi prekrasni ali mi je žao da ću zbog tih svih "tehničkih" stvari  najvjerojatnije mijenjat kliniku. :Sad:

----------


## linalena

ja sam 450 i još ih nisam dobila, iza Uskrsa a postupak tek u 7om mjesecu
ali ja  zadovoljna sa time

----------


## kiara79

> Mery13,ja sam isto baš tužna zbog svega što se gore događa.Potpisujem sve pohvale šta si rekla za osoblje,stvarno su svi prekrasni ali mi je žao da ću zbog tih svih "tehničkih" stvari  najvjerojatnije mijenjat kliniku.


na\alost  i ja moram potpisati to kaj se ti;e mijenjanja klinike..mislim da gore nemam vi[e [to tra\iti..ode biologica,lijekova nema dr.B.malo,malo nema..jadno i \alosno ya na[u malu kliniku..
samo sad treba izabrati kamo..to mi je ve' problem..

----------


## Loly

Cure evo i mene s lošim vijestima, danas 5. dan pikanja i sve prolazi mirno, ali mm vadio hormon fsh i on je 34,2  :Shock: 
 a ref. vrijednost je do 12, što bi moglo znači da nam možda na dan punkcije neće naći niti jednog plivača..  :Sad:

----------


## Mery13

Bok Kleopatra! Ja ti imam uredne cikluse svakih 28 dana i do sada sam u principu svaki put imala punkciju negdje 13 dan ciklusa i u prirodnom postupku i postupku s ljekovima, ne znam da li će to biti i sada ali izračunala sam od prilike stim da mi je transfer uvijek bio treći dan. Jedino mi je ovaj ciklus bio malo duži 31 dan, nisam odmah dobila mengu zbog utrogestana. Kad ćeš ti ponovo na folikumetriju? Ja ću sutra 7 dan pa ponovno u ponedeljak 10 dan, možda se vidimo gore.

----------


## Mery13

Loly ma neće sigurno biti tako, vjeruj u to da će se plivači izboriti i da će sve biti u najboljem redu. sretnooooooo!!

----------


## Mery13

Nina977, i meni se teško odlućiti za odlazak od dr.B pokušat ču još ovaj mjesec i onda još jednom s ljekovima ja se nadam najboljem, u slučaju negativnih nalaza odoh na VV kod dr.Alebića, moja prijateljica je oduševljena njime a i svim osobljem na VV i upravo očekuje svoju prvu djevojčicu!

----------


## kleopatra

Mery13 !  ja sam bila u čet gore na folikulometriji i opet moram u pon ..onda se možda i vidimo u pon!! hvala na objašnjenju,i nadam se da je ovaj put veća sreća !!  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

> Nina977, i meni se teško odlućiti za odlazak od dr.B pokušat ču još ovaj mjesec i onda još jednom s ljekovima ja se nadam najboljem, u slučaju negativnih nalaza odoh na VV kod dr.Alebića, moja prijateljica je oduševljena njime a i svim osobljem na VV i upravo očekuje svoju prvu djevojčicu!


I ja ću na VV!

----------


## kiara79

> I ja ću na VV!


i ja razmišljam o VV..

----------


## inana

> i ja razmišljam o VV..


ironija... a mi s vv došli sim jer bude kao brže i bolje.. niti je jedno, niti drugo, jednostavno je sporo i neuspješno... a opet, nada... ah...

----------


## Mery13

Evo curke samo da javim ja danas bila na SD, folikumetrija, 7dc , endometrij rekao doktor super, folikul 15, dobila štopericu za sutra, ponedjeljak punkcija, nadam se da moj folikul bude spreman ko i svaki put do sada i da će usljediti transfer.

Kleopatra vidimo se u ponedjeljak, kolki ti je bio folikul i ti si ovaj mjesec u prirodnom ciklusu?

Pusa svima i sretno ma što radile!!!!

----------


## kleopatra

Mery13...rekla mi je da su mi mali folikulići i da lijevo imam cisticu..al da nam ona neće smetati  :Sad:  hmm..a valjda neće .... ja nemam pojma kad ću na punkciju u pon mi je opet folikulometrija...

----------


## Mery13

Kleopatra vidjet ćeš u pon. u stvari bilo bi bolje da je što kasnije. ako ti u pon daju štopericu za utorak onda bi ti punkcija mogla biti u četvrtak i kad bi ti radili transfer 5 dan onda bi ti to bilo poslje Uskrsa, jer za Uskrs i Uskrsni pon ne rade ali vidjet ćeš sve u pon, nadam se da će to oni sve dobro istempirati. Vidimo se!

----------


## *mare*

pa eto cure baš zbog njihovih tehničkih problema ja sam usred postupka morala hitno tražiti drugu kliniku! imam krasne folikule koje su oni htjeli pustiti da propadnu jer ne rade vikendom. ne moram vam reći kako sam se osijećala. hvala dragom Bogu došla sam do divnog privatnog doktora i evo spremam se krenuti na punkciju. jest da nisam imala u planu toliki trošak, ali moji folikuli meni mogu vrijediti daleko više pa jednostavno nisam mogla pustiti da propadnu, ne bih si to mogla oprostiti.

užasno mi je žao što se sve to događa Svetom Duhu, bila sam prezadovoljna i doktorima i cijelim osobljem, ali ja tamo prvenstveno idem zato da mi pomognu, a ne zato što su oni dragi. na žalost, trenutno njihovi tehnički problemi stavljaju nas pacijente u drugi plan..  :Sad:

----------


## Mery13

Mare, to je stvarno strašno, ne razumijem zašto dovode žene u takve stresne situacije. Ja sam ovaj mjesec u prirodnom postupku bez ljekova i misla sam da ću se nać u tvojoj situaciji ali sva sreća jućer sam bila na folikumetriji 7dc, folikul 15, dobila štopericu u pon punkcija tako da sam ovaj put uspjela izbjeć takvo razočaranje.

Tebi Mare želim svu sreću u daljnjem postupku i dao Bog da nam se javiš s velikom betom!

----------


## inana

> Mare, to je stvarno strašno, ne razumijem zašto dovode žene u takve stresne situacije. Ja sam ovaj mjesec u prirodnom postupku bez ljekova i misla sam da ću se nać u tvojoj situaciji ali sva sreća jućer sam bila na folikumetriji 7dc, folikul 15, dobila štopericu u pon punkcija tako da sam ovaj put uspjela izbjeć takvo razočaranje.
> 
> Tebi Mare želim svu sreću u daljnjem postupku i dao Bog da nam se javiš s velikom betom!


7 dan ciklusas, folikul 15- prekrasno, nemam kaj reći... držim sve fige!

----------


## Mery13

Hvala Inana!

----------


## kiara79

Mery13  sretno!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

ne znam je li se pisalo ovdje o tome već ali čujem da ipak obje biologice odlaze sa S. Duha, jel istina?? ne znam, provjerite same s vašim liječnicima gore, SRETNO!

----------


## *mare*

Koliko sam ja čula nazivaju cure i otkazuju postupke jer *kao* ne rade za Uskrs, ali bojim se da je priča veća i ružnija. Ako je sve to istina mislim da je neoprostivo što ne kažu lijepo i otvoreno nego nas puštaju da se nadamo i planiramo postupke.

----------


## bubiloo

Pozdrav svima!
Nova sam ovdje i upravo skupljam dokumentaciju potrebnu za početak svoje mpo priče.
U 2 mjescu sam operirana na SD, operirao me dr. B-dijagnoza uznapredovala endometrioza.
Super sam se oporavila i prije 10-dana sam bila na SD na dogovoru, doktor me upisao na listu
za ljekove-dobila broj 144-kaže da bi u postupak išla u 9 mjescu a do tada u 6 i 7 mjesecu bi probali sa inseminacijom.
Uglanmom trebam sejaviti u 5 mjesecu sa svim nalazima i ostalom dokumentacijom.
Ništa mi nije spominjao da će biti nekih promjena ili nešto tome slično......tako da me ovo sad poprilično šokiralo.
Sad čitam ovo i ništa mi nije jasno i pitam se da li sam odabrala dobru kliniku i da li da dok još nisam niti krenula u postupak
potražim drugu kliniku??
Iskreno htjela bih ostati kod dr. B jer me on operirao i dobro zna moju situaciju koja je složena i imam puno povjerenje u njega.

----------


## Mery13

> Mery13  sretno!!!!!!!!


hvala Kiara!

----------


## Loly

Mery13 sretno na punkciji, ajde nam bar ti vrati malo optimizma.. :Love:

----------


## BigBlue

Držimo fige Mery13!

Daj nam javi ako ima kakvih vijesti sa SD oko odlaska biologica i odgađanja postupaka; ti si nam friško gore!

Mare, ovo što pišeš je horor - pustiti da postupak propadne samo zato što punkcija pada za vikend!!!! Pa šta nisu išli u odvjetnike, a ne u doktore. Zna se što te čeka u medicini. Prijateljica mi je trebala od Uskrsa krenuti gore u postupak, ali sad će vjerojatno preći na VV da joj se ne ponovi tvoje iskustvo i traženje pod mus doktora koji će obaviti punkciju u pravo vrijeme...

----------


## darci

> Koliko sam ja čula nazivaju cure i otkazuju postupke jer *kao* ne rade za Uskrs, ali bojim se da je priča veća i ružnija. Ako je sve to istina mislim da je neoprostivo što ne kažu lijepo i otvoreno nego nas puštaju da se nadamo i planiramo postupke.



ovo je katastrofa, konačno se odlučimo i dogovorimo za postupak i onda odu biologice, a pitam se tko je idući

----------


## mare41

> a pitam se tko je idući


ako će se držati ove vijesti-idući su svi: http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...a-duznika.html

----------


## darci

> ako će se držati ove vijesti-idući su svi: http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...a-duznika.html


na žalost,da tako je, i to je bilo samo pitanje vremena kad će se desiti

----------


## Palcicazg

cure, da li netko zna do kojeg brioja su došli i koliko će se čekati nova isporuka

a sve me strah čitati ovakve članke o dužnicima...

----------


## *mare*

još 150 brojeva od prošle godine. bojim se što će i sa time biti. ja jesam na listi kod njih za ovu godinu, ali ja sam nakon ove katastrofe od Svetog Duha potpuno odustala. Meni je nedopustivo da se netko tako igra mojim zdravljem. 
Ponavljam da mi je iskreno žao, jer sam stvarno voljela osoblje gore, ali ja imam premalo stanica da bih zbog njihovog nemara puštala da propadaju. A i preteška mi je to igra živcima..

Ne želim nikome da prolazi ovo što sam ja prošla kad si našopan gonalima i odjedno ti kažu da sve propada. Ja sam doslovce plakala i zvala redom privatne poliklinike, a nije baš jednostavno uletiti tako nenadano u zadnji čas i to baš za vikend. Skidam kapu dr Škvorcu i diiivnoj biologici Kniewald! Moje stanice su spašene, i ne samo to, lijepo se razvijaju! 

Cure, provjerite kakvo je stanje gore, ako je istina ovo što se priča, odite na vrijeme drugdje.

----------


## BigBlue

mare, drago mi je da je ovako dobro na kraju završilo, pa makar u konačnici platila! vibram da se sve lijepo razvija i dalje i da ćeš nam se uskoro javiti s lijepom betom.

ali SD cure, stvarno vas ne kužim  :Confused: ... da meni netko kaže da mi je postupak upitan zbog toga što nema liječnika i/ili biologa koji će pravodobno obaviti punkciju i obraditi dobivene stanice, pa makar bila i glasina, ja bi logorovala pred bolnicom dok ne dobijem potvrdu da će se sve obaviti kako treba. vidim da vas je nekoliko pod stimulacijom, planirate punkcije, folikulometrije i transfere za uskrs, mada je drugim curama rečeno da neće nikoga biti tamo.

----------


## linalena

ja danas zovem gore da pitam za lijekove (450/11) i telefon mi priča da je linija u kvaru
sutra se zaletim gore, ak niš drugo samo da pitam kaj je sa svime time

----------


## Mery13

Evo drage moje samo da javim danas je trebala biti punkcija mog folikula ali ništa od toga do punkcije nije došlo jer je folikul već prsnuo, katastrofa, jako sam tužna, sad si sama sebi govorim da se ovo ne bi dogodilo da sam na VV oni rade i nedeljom i uspjela bi dobiti ono što sam priželjkivala. Razmišljali su da mi odrade inseminaciju ali je doktor odustao jer sam prošla već dvije vanmaternične trudnoče. Stvarno ne znam što bi rekla ali što je tu je idemo dalje.

BigBlue danas je gore bila biologica Sanja nadam se da se tako zove i mislim da ona za sada nigdje ne odlazi ali pitat ću u četvrtak doktora rekao je da ga nazovem zbog daljnjeg dogovora.

----------


## BigBlue

Draga Mery, od srca mi je žao što je ovako završilo. Nemoj sad sebi predbacivati trebalo je ovako ili onako; skupi snagu za dalje i odluči se za kliniku na kojoj ćeš dobiti optimalno liječenje, jer u prirodnom ciklusu ovulacija neminovno nastupa 36-38 sati nakon štoperice. Ako si je primila u petak, onda nije ni čudo što se ovo nažalost dogodilo  :Sad: ... A liječnika, koji ti je štopericu dao u petak i naručio te u ponedjeljak, može biti sram...

----------


## tonili

> Evo drage moje samo da javim danas je trebala biti punkcija mog folikula ali ništa od toga do punkcije nije došlo jer je folikul već prsnuo, katastrofa, jako sam tužna, sad si sama sebi govorim da se ovo ne bi dogodilo da sam na VV oni rade i nedeljom i uspjela bi dobiti ono što sam priželjkivala. Razmišljali su da mi odrade inseminaciju ali je doktor odustao jer sam prošla već dvije vanmaternične trudnoče. Stvarno ne znam što bi rekla ali što je tu je idemo dalje.


Mery jako mi je žao... Zaista ne mogu vjerovati. Meni je ovo za tužbu, špot u javnosti...pa to je nesavjesno liječenje!

----------


## *mare*

Mery, strašno mi je žao  :Love:  :Love: 
Znam kako se osijećaš, znam kakav je očaj kad ti sve nade padnu u vodu odjednom  :Sad: 

Ali dobro ti kaže BB, odtuguj ovu propuštenu priliku i kreni dalje. Baš gledam u petak si napisala da je folikul bio 15mm i da si dobila štopericu, jesi tu štopericu primila odmah u petak ili u subotu navečer? Ako je bila u petak.. Tonili je u pravu, to je nesavjesno liječenje i debelo kršenje Hipokratove zakletve!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ja to od svega srca želim snagu za nove pobjede i već u slijedećem postupku da nas razveseliš velikom betom!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mery13

Drage moje u petak sam bila na folikumetriji a štopericu primila u subotu, sve je bilo regularno ali evo dogodilo se ono najgore moguće.

Hvala vam drage moje što ste uz mene, i hvala na svim dosadašnjim savjetima.
Pusa velika!!!

----------


## Inesz

Mary13, jako mi je žao. Kako Sd ne radi vikendima?! MPO je kontinuiran proces, ne trpi odlaganja ni nekoliko sati a kamoli dva dana vikenda! Treba priupitat Ministarstvo zašto je to tako, a i novinarima bi ovo bio dobar štof.
Još jednom Mary, žao mi je. Drži se.

*mare, ti si bila u stimuliranom postupku? onako nafilana hormonima si morala tražiti drugu kliniku? 
sramota od doktora i organizacije na SD!

----------


## Mery13

Drage moje u petak sam bila na folikumetriji a štopericu primila u subotu, sve je bilo regularno ali evo dogodilo se ono najgore moguće.

Hvala vam drage moje što ste uz mene, i hvala na svim dosadašnjim savjetima.
Pusa velika!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

a šta reći Mery imala si bed luck, ovo što ti se dogodilo mislim da nije bila greška liječnika, to se u prirodnim postupcima jednostavno dešava, ali da ne rade vikendima uopće i tako uprskaju ne znam koliko ciklusa mi nije baš jasno, tko se misli ozbiljno baviti ovim poslom trebao bi znati te stvari.

----------


## bubiloo

Mery13 jako mi je žao što je sve ovako završilo.
Kao što sam napisala u svom prvom postu ja sam nova u mpo vodama i jednostavno nemogu vjerovati ovo što čitam
i šta se dešava na SD-u.
Ja sam bila gore prije 10 dana i sa dr. B sam se sve lijepo dogovorila. Stavio me na listu za lijekove broj sam 144/2012 ali
po ovome vidim da na red mogu doći za godinu dana ili možda nikad (zbog duga koji bolnica ima prema veledrogerijama)
Ni sama neznam šta da mislim da li da mijenjam kliniku prije nego šta sam se upustila u svoju mpo priču. 
Ja sam prije nepuna dva mjeseca operirana na SD-u , operirao me dr. B i prezadovoljna sam kako je doktor odradio posao
i imam puno povjerenje u njega ali sad kad ovo čitam neznam šta da radim?!!!
Zar ne postoji neki pravilnik ili odredba da bolnice tj. klinike koje se bave mpo-postupcima moraju imati dežurstva vikendom.....to
mi je nezamislivo i ne mogu vjerovati da ostale klinike rade vikendima a oni ne.......zar nebi za sve trebala vrijediti ista pravila?

----------


## Mery13

> a šta reći Mery imala si bed luck, ovo što ti se dogodilo mislim da nije bila greška liječnika, to se u prirodnim postupcima jednostavno dešava, ali da ne rade vikendima uopće i tako uprskaju ne znam koliko ciklusa mi nije baš jasno, tko se misli ozbiljno baviti ovim poslom trebao bi znati te stvari.


Znam Mala Mimi ja ni ne sumljam u grešku mog doktora ja u stvari smatram da je on jedan od največih stručnjaka u svom poslu. Jednostavno tako je trebalo bit, sreća je na mojoj strani tako da mene moja mrvica čeka samo moram bit strpljiva...ali da posoji veliki problem na SD definitivno je tako.

----------


## Mery13

Kleopatra što su ti danas rekli na folikumetriji? Otišla si...ja se zapričala s prijateljicom i nisam te pitala što je bilo.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Čitam vas i prisjećam se našega prošlogodišnjeg Uskrsa. Bio je to najnapetiji Uskrs otkako smo u braku i samo mogu reći - ne ponovilo se. U ponedjeljak sam bila naručena na folikulometriju, ali je dežurni ginekolog utvrdio da je netom prije folikul prsnuo. Potekle su mi suze, dr je bio divan (dr. Vasilj) i samo nas je savjetovao da ipak pokušamo u kućnoj radinosti. Moram li vam reći da je to bila pljuska koju smo "muški" otrpjeli jer smo oboje znali da su šanse minimalne, zapravo nikakve?

Eto, nisu nam se poklopili dani jer tih nekoliko svima kratkih dana blagdana nama je u postupku to uvijek cijela vječnost.

Ipak, ostala sam na SD i sad čekamo ovaj Uskrs u nadi da će smotuljak već biti s nama doma.

Naravno, ni na što vas ne nagovaram jer znam kako je teško pogoditi dane i datume kad se ne radi, ali htjela sam s vama podijeliti svoju priču. Možda makar malčice za utjehu. Sretno vam svima i nek vam se svima posreći kao što se nama.

----------


## kleopatra

hej Mery..a niš novoga...ciste nema više..al kao folikuli su mali pa nek dođem u petak....e sad..tko će biti gore nemam pojma jer je doktor rekao da njega nema ....vidjela sam što si napisala i fakat mi je žao...mogu misliti kako ti je .. ma koma,ali drži se bit će to sve ok,samo treba biti jak za sve ovo ...  :Sad:

----------


## antesa

Evo i mene pozz svim curkama,a posebno dragoj Kleopatri i Mery 13, vidim vi ste mi bile vrijedne,draga moja Meriy jako sam se razoćarala kad sam vidjela da ti je prsnuo foluikulić u P.m, mogu mislit kako si se osjećala,nezzz curke šta da vam kažem moja frendica je išla jućer na Petrovu,upisala se za ljekove i oplodnja bi joj trebala bit u 10mj,prije toga išla je u Os kod dR. Popovića,kaže da se doktor u Petrovoj zgrozijo kad je vidijo što su joj radili i kojim su naćinom išli,mislim drage moje da je sve to isto i da svi oni vjeruju za sebe da su najbolji,znam nekoliko cura koje su bile gore na Sv.Duhu i uspjelo im je od prve,mislim da sve ovisi o našem tijelu i nićem više (možda se varam,neznam više ) i ja sam luda od svega od silnih Menopura,Decapeptyla i 14 folikula izvade mi 4 koje nisu bile kvalitetne,i od sve 4 oplodi mi se samo jedna,ma znate šta pukla sam kad sam to ćula,i sad 29.03. ila vam ja gore kod Dr.B. i kaže premlada si da bi ovako loše reagirala na terapiju,izvadi hormone FSH,LH,PRL,E2,TSH I CJENJENI AMH,i sad AMH mogu vadit samo u Zg,pa ću ga citijem poslat u Zg,a u Os idem da mi ga izvade iz krvi,suprug mora na bakterijološki i kod urologa, i 05.06. javit se sa nalazima kod Dr.B. a u 9mj. trebala bi ponovo na IVF ako bude sve ok,i kako da se sad odmorim ovih 6 mj. kad imam svaki mj obaveza,uffff... Curke držite se,jer ni jednoj nije lako,i šta je tu je kažu TREBA BIT UPORAN!!!!!  :Kiss:  pusa svima,ćuvajte mi se i trudite se bit smirena kažu da je to jako važno,al nekažu da je to i jako teško....

----------


## MalaMa

mery13, žao mi je što je sve tako završilo. mogu zamislit kako se osjećaš.

cure, ne znam što reći na situaciju gore, zaista ne zanam. kako i što će od toga svega biti?

ja danas krenula s postupkom. napokon nakon godinu i 4 mjeseca čekanja... napokon

----------


## Mery13

> Evo i mene pozz svim curkama,a posebno dragoj Kleopatri i Mery 13, vidim vi ste mi bile vrijedne,draga moja Meriy jako sam se razoćarala kad sam vidjela da ti je prsnuo foluikulić u P.m, mogu mislit kako si se osjećala,nezzz curke šta da vam kažem moja frendica je išla jućer na Petrovu,upisala se za ljekove i oplodnja bi joj trebala bit u 10mj,prije toga išla je u Os kod dR. Popovića,kaže da se doktor u Petrovoj zgrozijo kad je vidijo što su joj radili i kojim su naćinom išli,mislim drage moje da je sve to isto i da svi oni vjeruju za sebe da su najbolji,znam nekoliko cura koje su bile gore na Sv.Duhu i uspjelo im je od prve,mislim da sve ovisi o našem tijelu i nićem više (možda se varam,neznam više ) i ja sam luda od svega od silnih Menopura,Decapeptyla i 14 folikula izvade mi 4 koje nisu bile kvalitetne,i od sve 4 oplodi mi se samo jedna,ma znate šta pukla sam kad sam to ćula,i sad 29.03. ila vam ja gore kod Dr.B. i kaže premlada si da bi ovako loše reagirala na terapiju,izvadi hormone FSH,LH,PRL,E2,TSH I CJENJENI AMH,i sad AMH mogu vadit samo u Zg,pa ću ga citijem poslat u Zg,a u Os idem da mi ga izvade iz krvi,suprug mora na bakterijološki i kod urologa, i 05.06. javit se sa nalazima kod Dr.B. a u 9mj. trebala bi ponovo na IVF ako bude sve ok,i kako da se sad odmorim ovih 6 mj. kad imam svaki mj obaveza,uffff... Curke držite se,jer ni jednoj nije lako,i šta je tu je kažu TREBA BIT UPORAN!!!!!  pusa svima,ćuvajte mi se i trudite se bit smirena kažu da je to jako važno,al nekažu da je to i jako teško....


Bok Antesice, da ja i Kleopatra smo išle opet u prirodni ciklus, ali evo ga dogodilo se ono što nisam željela ali nisam ni prva ni zadnja moram razmišljati da će sljedeći put bit bolje. Samo da isprićam priću s mojom sestrom ona je bila kod doktora B. dva puta na umjetnoj oplodnji i oba dva puta uspjela, tako da ja vjerujem dr.B. idealan doktor, zna svoj posao vrhunski i ne znam s kim bi ga uopće mogla usporediti. Jedina stvar što me smeta što ne rade vikendom i praznikom, ja sam do sad bez obzira uvjek uspjela sačuvati folikul preko vikenda ....još se i svima hvalila kako se uvjek održi i dočeka punkciju ali eto uskočila si ja u svoja usta, katasrofa ali nisam ja trenutno bitna, tako je kako je.... jaka sam i izdržim svašta pa tako i ovaj neuspjeli pokušaj ostaje iza mene.

Antesa a zašto i vi ne probate u prirodnom ciklusu ili već jeste?
Pusa

----------


## Mery13

> hej Mery..a niš novoga...ciste nema više..al kao folikuli su mali pa nek dođem u petak....e sad..tko će biti gore nemam pojma jer je doktor rekao da njega nema ....vidjela sam što si napisala i fakat mi je žao...mogu misliti kako ti je .. ma koma,ali drži se bit će to sve ok,samo treba biti jak za sve ovo ...


Još uvjek su mali, pa koji ti je dan pm, pa zar ti nisu rekli kolki su, stvarno ne razumijem....sretno, javi što su ti rekli u petak!

----------


## Mery13

> mery13, žao mi je što je sve tako završilo. mogu zamislit kako se osjećaš.
> 
> cure, ne znam što reći na situaciju gore, zaista ne zanam. kako i što će od toga svega biti?
> 
> ja danas krenula s postupkom. napokon nakon godinu i 4 mjeseca čekanja... napokon


Hvala MalaMa!

Tebi želim svu sreću u postupku i da nam se ubrzo javiš s velikom betom~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

kleopatra i ja sam u petak gore. valjda će bit doktorica ako dr. nema

----------


## BigBlue

Hej Mery, drago mi je da si imala hrabrosti ostaviti iza sebe ovaj neuspješan postupak i da si skupila snagu za dalje. Držim fige da ćemo te uskoro gledati na trudničkoj listi ~~~~~

Nadam se da ne zvučim grubo, jer mi to nije namjera, ali ti kao pacijentica u MPO postupcima i sama znaš kakva je situacija kod nas i s koliko se predrasuda, što zakonskih, što kulturoloških, borimo. Jedna od tih predrasuda je i izraz *umjetna oplodnja*. U medicinski (pot)pomognutoj oplodnji ili asistiranoj reprodukciji nema ništa umjetnog, kao što su i djeca rođena iz MPO postupka djeca kao i svaka druga, a ne genetski manipulirane reprogramirane lutkice. I dok mi svi to okolo trubimo do iznemoglosti, boli me kad ovdje na forumu koji okuplja nas s problemima plodnosti pročitam taj izraz.

----------


## linalena

Mala Ma super za postupak i sretno

i slažem se sa BB, ne NE neee  izrazu "umjetno"


Ja bila danas gore ali nisam niš saznala, doktora nisam našla samo jedno mladu novu sestricu
po lijekove probat iza 10.4 ali s obzirom na blokadu to je upitno, no nadam se da odjel mora nekako funkcionirati
o ostanku/odlasku doktora niš ne znam, na vratima labosa još uvijek stoje oba 2 imena

javljajte novosti

----------


## Mery13

> Hej Mery, drago mi je da si imala hrabrosti ostaviti iza sebe ovaj neuspješan postupak i da si skupila snagu za dalje. Držim fige da ćemo te uskoro gledati na trudničkoj listi ~~~~~
> 
> Nadam se da ne zvučim grubo, jer mi to nije namjera, ali ti kao pacijentica u MPO postupcima i sama znaš kakva je situacija kod nas i s koliko se predrasuda, što zakonskih, što kulturoloških, borimo. Jedna od tih predrasuda je i izraz *umjetna oplodnja*. U medicinski (pot)pomognutoj oplodnji ili asistiranoj reprodukciji nema ništa umjetnog, kao što su i djeca rođena iz MPO postupka djeca kao i svaka druga, a ne genetski manipulirane reprogramirane lutkice. I dok mi svi to okolo trubimo do iznemoglosti, boli me kad ovdje na forumu koji okuplja nas s problemima plodnosti pročitam taj izraz.


Oprosti draga BigBlue nisam nikoga htjela uvrijediti tim izrazom....neće se više nać u mojim postovima, nisam toliko daleko razmišljala o tom izrazu i slažem se u potpunosti s tobom!!!

Za 10.04.~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BigBlue

hvala na dobrim vibricama  :Love: 

nisi nikoga uvrijedila, pogotovo ne mene, ali ako ti nitko ne kaže, nećeš ni znati. i to je bio jedini razlog zašto sam to napisala.
drago mi je da nisi pomislila/protumačila kao zlonamjerno  :Kiss:

----------


## Tomek1221

Imam jedno pitanje zena i ja idemo na potpomognutu oplodnju na Sveti duh u pon ili utor bi trebala biti punkcija,od danas vice nemamo ni decipeptyla ni onog drugo sta se mjesa neznam naziv,a u bolnici isto navodno nemaju.pa me zanima sta dalje moramo to kupit ili jeli ide to na recept?i koje su cijene?hvala na odgovoru :Smile:

----------


## mare41

tomek, pa jeste provjerili u bolnici? moraju vam dati kad ste u postupku, pa zar je već pipa zatvorena na sv duhu? ovo još nismo čuli

----------


## Tomek1221

Pa bili smo gore u utorak,i nisu imali nista nego su nam rekli da kupimo.jucer uzo 2 decipetyla za danas sta trebamo ,a sutra smo opet naruceni na ultrazvuk.pa zato i pitam jer navodno gore nemaju vise nista.

----------


## BigBlue

tomek, kao što je mare41 rekla, oni su vam morali dati.
jedino što mi pada na pamet je da vam danas napismeno daju kako lijekova nemaju i da morate sami kupiti i da onda tražite povrat novca od HZZO-a.

ali ovo je užas  :Shock:

----------


## mare41

BB, to si se super sjetila-Tomek-zaista imate na to pravo, a do tad, nažalost negjde kupite

----------


## Tomek1221

A neznam sta rec o tome svemu.a kako ide sad dalje jel mora zena primat decipeptyl do punkcije ili?znam da ce nam rec sutra kad idemo ali volim se informirat malo :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

cure što se lijekova tiče znam da gonala nemaju. prijateljica je lijekove dobila u 1 mj. ali je išla u prirodni pa ih nije odmah podigla. sad kad se spremala na postupak dali su joj menopur jer gonala više nisu imali. eto...
mislim da svakako treba tražit povrat novca.

----------


## Loly

Kad pomislim da ne može gore, a ono neki novi post o ne baš sjajnom stanju na SD, čini mi se da je gori pravo rasulo!
Meni danas 2dc i počimam s gonalima, 1. folikulometrija tribala biti u ponediljak, a kako tada (vidi čuda) ne rade, bit će u utorak, ah valjda će sve biti kako triba.
Svim curama i njihovim mužićima sreeeeetno  :Love:

----------


## antesa

> Bok Antesice, da ja i Kleopatra smo išle opet u prirodni ciklus, ali evo ga dogodilo se ono što nisam željela ali nisam ni prva ni zadnja moram razmišljati da će sljedeći put bit bolje. Samo da isprićam priću s mojom sestrom ona je bila kod doktora B. dva puta na umjetnoj oplodnji i oba dva puta uspjela, tako da ja vjerujem dr.B. idealan doktor, zna svoj posao vrhunski i ne znam s kim bi ga uopće mogla usporediti. Jedina stvar što me smeta što ne rade vikendom i praznikom, ja sam do sad bez obzira uvjek uspjela sačuvati folikul preko vikenda ....još se i svima hvalila kako se uvjek održi i dočeka punkciju ali eto uskočila si ja u svoja usta, katasrofa ali nisam ja trenutno bitna, tako je kako je.... jaka sam i izdržim svašta pa tako i ovaj neuspjeli pokušaj ostaje iza mene.
> 
> Antesa a zašto i vi ne probate u prirodnom ciklusu ili već jeste?
> Pusa


 Draga sa mojim mužekom je sve OK,al moji jajovodi su skrozzz,al skokroz zaćepljeni i oni mi govore da samnom nevrijedi ništa pokušavat osim IVF-a,tako da šta je tu je,borim se!!!!  :Smile:  a i sad kad izvadim taj hormon baš mi Dr. kaže da će bit bolje jer će Dr.B odmah znat koja mi terapija paše i nju će primjeniti!!! 
Nisi ti sebi dušo uskoćila usta nešta je u klincu u ovom zraku,sve je svima nešta što netreba...drž se ti meni mala moja i samo se dobro nasmij onako kako ti znaš i sve će krenit glatko. Seku sam ti upoznala a i bebu sam vidjela na tvom mobu,ja vjerujem da će nešta krenit nabolje.... Kleopatra dragićka moja drž se oni valjda rastu lagano i sigurno,ja vjerujem u tebe  :Kiss: !!!! Curke moje mile šaljem vam hrpu pusa iz sunćane Slavonije (sad je mrak al sutra će bit sunce  :Razz: ) Pazite se,i najbitnije držite tu glavu gore,i meni je teško al borim se da drugi ne primjete da se lomim,jer onda samo žale!!! JA SAMO SMIJEM SE,I SMIJEM SE....  :Very Happy:

----------


## BigBlue

*tomek*, javi nam kako je prošlo na SD!

Imaju li lijekova? Jesu li vam dali potvrdu za HZZO?

----------


## Tomek1221

Kako sam i mislio decipeptyla nema morali smo ga kupit,reko joj je doktor da u desnom jajniku ima 2 komada po 14mm u ljevom vise i da su u ljevom svi iste velicine i da mu se to svidja,u sub smo ponovno naruceni na kontrolu,jednostavno mi nije jasno da se bolnica dodvede u tu situaciju da nemaju ljekova za zene koje su u postupku,sta sa onima koji mozda nemaju novaca za ljekove?

----------


## Tomek1221

Stanje je ovakvo,bili gore ujutro i rekli da ima zena u desnom jajniku 3 komada po 13-14mm u ljevom ima vise komada ali kao svi iste velicine i da mu se to svidja,od ljekova nazalost nista,samo mozete kupit decapeptyl,to mi je malo neodgovorno od bolnice da nemaju neku zalihu za zene u postupku,u sub smo naruceni na folikolimetriju ponovno.znaci nema druge nego kupit jos 7 komada injekcija :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## BigBlue

jeste li možda pitali za povrat novca od HZZO-a, potvrdu?

----------


## Tomek1221

Ma nismo nista bio sam malo ljut zbog svega pa sam zaboravio,ma nema veze za to,racunamo da bi mozda isla na punkciju u utorak posto za vikend i pon ne rade pa cu onda vidit za potvrdu.

----------


## BigBlue

*tomek, to je vaše pravo!* nemojte im to pustiti, pa niste bedaki da vas tako vozaju! a kaj bi bilo da nemate u tom trenutku tisuću, dvije kuna (niti ne znam koliko košta)? propao bi vam postupak? 
da ste htjeli plaćati lijekove i postupak, otišli bi u privatnu (poli)kliniku i znali bi u startu na čemu ste!

----------


## Tomek1221

Ma necu pustit u utorak kad idemo gore cu trazit potvrdu da napise.nekad mi je zao sta nemam koju kn vise da odemo privat jer ovo je uzas,kako se radi.to ide gore ko na traci koda imaju neku normu koju moraju ispunit.

----------


## BigBlue

držite nas se tomek!

sva sreća da privatna klinika nije uvijek recept za uspjeh, jedino je odnos prema pacijentu ipak neusporediv. nadam se da će vam ovaj postupak biti dobitan i da ćete zaboraviti sve ove stresove koje su vam priuštili...

ostani s nama, javljaj nam vijesti, pitaj ak te/vas što zanima ili trebate pomoć.
lijepo je (za promjenu) imati dečke na forumu!  :Wink:

----------


## Tomek1221

Hvala,budem.

----------


## BigBlue

ups, sad vidim tipfeler - trebalo je pisati držite nam se, a ne držite nas se  :Rolling Eyes: 

ok, i ovo drugo ne zvuči loše...  :Wink:

----------


## Tomek1221

Ma skuzio sam sta si htjela napisat.u svakom slucaju tu smo i nedamo se nikamo :Smile:

----------


## Tomek1221

Imam jedno pitanjce ili vise.trenutno smo na terapiji decapeptilima i menopur sveukupno 21 decapeptil i 24 menopur.to nam treba bit do ponedjeljka.u utorak ce bit 14 dan ciklusa,vjerovatno je onda punkcija(nadamo se)u slucaju neuspjeha kolko se ponovno mora cekat za drugi pokusaj?dali je ista terapija ili idu druge injekcije?

----------


## BigBlue

još ni punkcija nije bila, pa kud odmah po neuspjehu...

koliko vidim supruga ti je u punom stimuliranom, znači pauza od barem 6 mjeseci

protokol ovisi o reakciji tvoje supruge i odluci liječnika

----------


## Tomek1221

Ma nije nego sam objektivan,nadam se da ce iz prve uspijet,ali boze moj.vec dugo ja i zena pokusavamo pa nista,zajedno smo 12 god,sve uredu kod mene i kod nje.pa se malo raspitujem za svaki slucaj :Smile:

----------


## Tomek1221

Evo opet mene,kako sam gore napiso zeni je folikul na cca 12-13 mm u desnom i vise komada u ljevom nekakvih poredanih. Danas joj 9 dan ciklusa u utorak ce bit 14 dan jel to ok? s kojom se velicinom inace vade jajasca?i zbog cega mora bit pun mjehur kod punkcije?hvala na odgovorima.

----------


## modesty4

Tomek potpuno krivo! Kod punkcije mjehur treba biti prazan. To da li će punkcija biti u utorak reći će vam dr na pregledu u subotu kao i ostale informacije vezano za lijekove. 
To da su svi jednake veličine je odlično, a kada je punkcija sve ovisi o njihovom rastu. Ja sam jednom dolazila 3 dana za redom na pregled jer je dr htio biti siguran što sa mnom i kada se odlučiti za punkciju. Meni je jedna punkcija bila 12, druga 17 dan ciklusa, nema pravila, sve ovisi o reakciji na lijekove.

----------


## Tomek1221

Ok puno ti hvala :Smile:

----------


## Tomek1221

Znima me jeli kod nas ko zamrzava jajne stanice i koliko to dodje uopce?hvala

----------


## linalena

Tomek ja sam gore imala 2 stimulirana i 4 krio postupka, postupka sa zamrznutim jajnim stanicama, vidi u potpisu detalje ili pitaj kaj treba
s obzirom da se radi o državnoj klinici zamrzavanje je besplatno no i lijekovi bi trebali biti besplatni.......

----------


## Tomek1221

To gore treba trazit ili sta?jer niko to ne nudi ili da te bar informira.jer po tome ako ima vise folikula dobrih veca je mogucnost i netreba cekat ljekove recimo za drugi put i slicno,bar mislim da je tako :Smile:

----------


## kika222

> Pa bili smo gore u utorak,i nisu imali nista nego su nam rekli da kupimo.jucer uzo 2 decipetyla za danas sta trebamo ,a sutra smo opet naruceni na ultrazvuk.pa zato i pitam jer navodno gore nemaju vise nista.


Ja sam bila gore danas i dobili su lijekove!!!! Živnite ljudi... Nije sve tak crno...

----------


## Tomek1221

ajde fala bogu onda mozda se situacija popravlja :Smile:

----------


## linalena

kika koji si broj????

ništa oni ne nude, nakon punkcije ćete vidjeti. ovisi o broju stanica i prema kojem zakonu/protolkolu trenutno rade
ako rade po starom, 3 će oploditi a ostalo zamrznuti, neće vas niš pitati

----------


## Tomek1221

Pa super ako je tako,jer onda za dalje nedaj boze ne trebalo nam :Smile: netreba nista nego doc opet gore,netreba pikanja i slicno.

----------


## linalena

ne, kada imate taj krio postupak, samo žena dolazi 2-3-4 puta na UZV da se pogodi ovulacija i provjeri endometrij  , tada ti daješ svoj uzorak i j.s se oplođuju, i onda je dalje isto kao i u stimuliranom...transfer...čekanje....

----------


## Tomek1221

To je kudikamo jednostavnije nego stalno mucit zene sa punkcijama.

----------


## linalena

samo da nam usvoje ove promjene pa da mogu sve (ili bar više) stanica oploditi i pustiti prirodu da napravi selekciju
vidiš  moj prvi postupak: 19js, odmah oplođeno 3, 9 zamrznuto za 3×3 krio postupka
od tih 12 j.s samo mi je 1 embrij bio dobar po broju stanica i danu nakon oplodnje, i tada sam imala biokemijsku trudnoću

Tomek a koje je vaša dijagnoza? godine, staž

----------


## Tomek1221

Mi smo ti 12 god zajedno od toga recimo radimo nekih 5-6 god.makar iskreno nikad nismo pazili i gledali tocno kad je ovulacija i slicno.bili smo na 3 insjemenacije od toga 0 bodova,zena je bila nesto bolesna(operirala zuc)i nakon 2 god krenuli smo sad na prvi IVF moja dijagnoza je oligoasthenozoospermia a zenina je sve u svemu ok jajnici prohodni jednio je kod zene AMH rezultat je 11 kao smanjena plodnost,drugo sve ok.ja sam 76god zena 81.3d nalaz uredan AMH11-TSH 1.85-FJH 7-LH 7-PRL 7.7-B2-220.Sta god to znacilo.papa i i drugo uredno.

----------


## linalena

nadam se da ćete postati roditelji, što prije, zar ne  :Cool: 
i da će naša klinika opet nizati uspjehe

moje detalje imaš u potpisu a pitaj kaj vas zanima

e da, tko obavlja folikulometrije?? doktor ili doktorica

----------


## Tomek1221

Doktor B.

----------


## linalena

A KAKVE SU GUŽVE UJUTRO?? sorry na capslock, slučajno stisla

----------


## Tomek1221

Nisu guzve,mi smo bili do sad 3 put bilo je 8-10 zena i sve su rijesili kroz sat vremena.a i mi smo gore vec oko 7 ujutro da smo medju prvima.sutra smo naruceni u 10 na hitnoj jer gore ne rade.

----------


## Tomek1221

Ti si isto gore?u postupku?

----------


## linalena

čekam lijekove i nadam se postupku krajem srpnja
bila sam u veljači na postupku u Pragu pa sam sada u pauzi

----------


## Tomek1221

A nadam se da ces uspit ovaj put :Smile: mi smo sad prvi put pa jos nista neznamo ni kako to ide ni kolke su sanse da uspije.

----------


## kleopatra

curke....meni je danas 16 dan ciklusa.....eee još sam jučer imala zadnje kapi???? jel to tak dugo trajalo zbog pikica ..(imali smo postupak(neuspjeli) )  ..... i još par pitanja...ja sam sad broj 156....jel zna netko kad bi mogla bit ja na redu....tko je manji broj od mene ......i da folikulići su mi još mali i niš mi ne pišu koliko mali....koma  :Sad:     ... sutra također folikulometrija na hitnoj .....   :Undecided:

----------


## linalena

kleo ja sam ti 450 od lani!!!!! mislim da je oko 100 ostalo od lani
recimo 50 brojeva mjesečno, ali to je sada sve upitno

----------


## kleopatra

ooOooOo...znači čekaona  :Smile:   :Coffee:             hvala LiLe ...hehe  :Smile: )

----------


## Mare 85

ja sam 23 u 2012 i sad zadnji put kad sam bila na konzultacijama, dr B nije bilo pa me primila doktorica ( ona mi je i radila inseminaciju)
Pitala sam ju za te brojeve i kad bi trebala doći na red, rekla mi je dok obavimo još ovu jednu inseminaciju na koju idem u 5 mj da ću doći na red, e sad.... ???

----------


## bubiloo

Ja sam broj 144 u 2012.......dr B. mi je rekao da bi u 9 mjesecu išla na IVF ako ne uspiju inseminacije koje 
su u planu u 6 i u 7 mjesecu. U 5 mjesecu se moram javiti sa svim nalazima pa ćemo se sve detaljnije dogovoriti.
Mislite li da bih mogla sa tim brojem doći na red u 9 mjesecu?

----------


## kika222

Linalena,  ja sam ti 454 i dobila sam lijekove još prošli mj, ali jučer sam bila gore da se dogovorim za postupak za sljedeći mj., pa mi je sestra Pera rekla da su došli lijekovi. Ali ne znam ti do kojeg br su došli... Pozz Tomek, i mm ima istu dijagnozu kao i ti, a i ja sličnu onoj tvoje žene... Nadam se da će nam uspjeti!!!

----------


## inana

ja bila jučer, folikuli mali, ali nije strašno... ali je sesra Pera rekla maloj praktikantici- mi danas imamo puno posla, moramo po ljekove u apoteku, e sad... tko zna, možda su stigli...   :Smile:

----------


## Tomek1221

Navodno su stigli ali nama ih nije imo ko dat danas.mi mi moramo sutra ujutro opet gore u 8.folikuli su svi na 14-15 mm.sutra folikulometrija i vjerovatno u pon stoperica.

----------


## inana

> Navodno su stigli ali nama ih nije imo ko dat danas.mi mi moramo sutra ujutro opet gore u 8.folikuli su svi na 14-15 mm.sutra folikulometrija i vjerovatno u pon stoperica.


držim fige!Ajd onda pitaj ti do kojeg broja su stigli...  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

uf ja baš imam gužvu i mogu tek sljedeći ponedjeljak 16.4, sada me frka da će dati moje lijekove, al opet ipak ja imam postupak tek u srpnju, imam vremena

sretno svima

inana super za postupak

----------


## Tomek1221

Evo mi danas u 22 sata na stopericu i u utorak u 8 punkcija.

----------


## Mery13

> Evo mi danas u 22 sata na stopericu i u utorak u 8 punkcija.


sretno u utorak

----------


## Tomek1221

Hvala

----------


## kiara79

sretno Tomek i zena...za bezbolnu punkciju i lijepe folikule..

----------


## Loly

Tomek nadam se da je punkcija super prošla! Meni danas 8dc, popodne imam 1. folikulometriju, a prehlađena, imam temperaturu, kašljem, glava puca, kljukam se lekadolima, nadam se da to neće utjecati na moje folikuliće..

----------


## mala bu

[QUOTE=Loly;2114592]Tomek nadam se da je punkcija super prošla! Meni danas 8dc, ali već odrađena 1. folikulometrija ujutro...Baš je bila gužva...Moram još i sutra pa vjerojatno punkcija u petak-13.!!!!
Sretno svima cure!!!
Loly, možda ćemo zajedno odbrojavati.... :Smile:

----------


## mala bu

kak sam brza...zaboravih napisati i da smo 1. put u isto vrijeme "imale sreće"- i moj dečkić je 10/2009.
SRETNO!!! :Razz:

----------


## Loly

E mala bu, neka nam se opet posreći, pa da naši dečkići dobiju bracu ili seku, ili oboje..  :Yes: 
Koliki su ti bili folikuli? Ja ću danas uzv napraviti kod svog ginića, onda javljam stanju dr. B, pa ćemo viditi kad opet.

----------


## Tomek1221

Mi smo danas bili 12 komada izvadjeno sutra ujutro zovemo da vidimo kako je proslo.

----------


## kiara79

Tomek super..navijamo za sutra..ehhhh da nam je sad jos normalan zakon .....

----------


## mala bu

[QUOTE=kiara79;2114678]Tomek super..navijamo za sutra..
Loly, na oba jajnika su mi oko 14-15 mm...da, i nama je svejedno samo da bude.... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Loly

Tomek sretno za sutra!
Mala bu krasni folikulići, sreeetno!!!

----------


## inana

> curke....meni je danas 16 dan ciklusa.....eee još sam jučer imala zadnje kapi???? jel to tak dugo trajalo zbog pikica ..(imali smo postupak(neuspjeli) )  ..... i još par pitanja...ja sam sad broj 156....jel zna netko kad bi mogla bit ja na redu....tko je manji broj od mene ......i da folikulići su mi još mali i niš mi ne pišu koliko mali....koma     ... sutra također folikulometrija na hitnoj .....


u petak skupa, danas skupa, u petak opet skupa...   :Very Happy:  ajde markaj s posla pa da pijemo kavu!

----------


## MalaMa

tomek sretno vam, da sutra budu lijepe vijesti ~~~~~
mala bu i loly nek vam folikulići lijepo rastu!!
meni danas 1dc, sutra počinjem s gonalom, a za tjedan dana kontrola

nek nam svima bude plodno i lijepo proljeće!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Klap:

----------


## Tomek1221

Hvala.javim kolko je oplodjeno.

----------


## Palcicazg

pozdrav, da li je netko možda zvao SD, ako imate informaciju da li su stigli lijekovi sa liste od prošle godine

svima sretno u postupcima ~~~~~~

----------


## Loly

Danas 8dc folikuli samo na desnom jajniku, njih par oko 11 mm, a na livom samo jedan od 9 mm, endometrij 6,6 mm.
Cure što vi mislite, čini mi se da su folikuli mogli biti i veći?!

----------


## kleopatra

20dc...folikulić na desom 10mm...Loly...znači možemo  uzv napraviti i kod svog ginića ( mislim na folikulometriju) .. jer ja bi trebala gore sutra a nikako nemogu uskladiti s poslom  :Sad:

----------


## Tomek1221

Evo zvali gore 5 kom zamrznuto,a za sad 2 oplodjene neznam jel to konacno ili se stigne jos koja oplodit?a u pet transfer

----------


## MalaMa

tomek super, super. sretno vam!!

----------


## mala bu

ma Tomek to bu super-držim fige da se ugnijezde u petak!!!
mi u petak na punkciju...nek nam je svima sretan taj 13.-i PETAK!!!! :Wink: 
i svima ostalima naravnoooo...... :Yes:

----------


## mima32

Žene, evo ja se upravo prijavila na ovaj forum i sve vas lijepo pozdravljam. Mislim da je ovo najbolje mjesto gdje mogu pitati nešto o dr. Baumanu. Trebala bih njemu na laparoskopiju zbog velike ciste (pa ćemo nakon toga vidjeti koje su mogućnosti za začeće). Ono što mene muči je da sam načula da on odlazi sa Sv. Duha i da će isključivo biti privatnik. Imate vi kakvih pobližih informacija? Nadam se da to nije istina...

----------


## kiara79

tomek te dvije koje su se oplodile je i konačan rezultat,po još starom zakonu samo 3 js idu u oplodnju,zato su vam 5 nžalost zamrznuli..

sretno u petak svima ~~~~~~

----------


## BigBlue

dobrodošla mima32!

ne znam ima li itko kakvu konkretnu informaciju o tvom doktoru na SD, ali šuškanja se čuju stalno; prvo biologice sa SD u privatnike, sad dr. B, pa sve je moguće. nemam ti kaj pametnog reći osim čisto logičnog odgovora da ako odlazi postoji otkazni rok od najmanje mjesec dana (jedino ako nema godišnji za iskoristiti), pa se požuri i probaj to obaviti čim prije. u protivnom ti se možda stvarno može dogoditi da ćeš tražiti novog liječnika ili ići njemu privatno.

javi ako čuješ što novoga!

----------


## tonili

> Žene, evo ja se upravo prijavila na ovaj forum i sve vas lijepo pozdravljam. Mislim da je ovo najbolje mjesto gdje mogu pitati nešto o dr. Baumanu. Trebala bih njemu na laparoskopiju zbog velike ciste (pa ćemo nakon toga vidjeti koje su mogućnosti za začeće). Ono što mene muči je da sam načula da on odlazi sa Sv. Duha i da će isključivo biti privatnik. Imate vi kakvih pobližih informacija? Nadam se da to nije istina...


mima32 bok! Nažalost i mi smo tako nešto načuli i zapravo su sve glasnija šaputanja o odlasku dr.B. i biologica sa SD.... E sad, točnu  i provjerenu informaciju mislim da nemamo...jedino da ga neka od vas koje ste kod njega trenutno u postupcima direktno pita...

----------


## nina977

Cure,odlazi jedna biologica(S.V),a  dr.B i druga biologica ne idu nikud.Dr.B  je jedino srijedom u Beta plus.

----------


## kiara79

> Cure,odlazi jedna biologica(S.V),a dr.B i druga biologica ne idu nikud.Dr.B je jedino srijedom u Beta plus.


super ako će biti tako..

----------


## bubiloo

Ja sam nedavno bila kod njega na dogovoru i sve smo se dogovorili za odraditi inseminacije 6 i 7 mjesec i ako nebude uspjeha onda IVF u 9 mjesecu i niti u jednom trenutku mi dr. B nije spominjao da ga neće biti tada, tako da mislim da za sada on ne odlazi isključivo u privatnike. 
Ja sam neke preglede obavljala u Beti plus a neke u bolnici tako da mislim da odlazi da bi mi rekao tj. nebi planirali to sve da on ne ostaje na SD-u!

----------


## kleopatra

Pozdrav drage moje...danas sam bila gore...22 dc lijevo-mali fol.  desno-13mm...moram kupiti brevactid5000  i dat si ga u subotu u 22..u pon. pregled pa ak je još tu ..punkcija....samo molim Boga da se taj folikulić zadrži ... :Confused:

----------


## inana

eto, onak, informativno... moj jajnik je ljenčina... nije mrdnuo od srijede, još smo na 11mm, i rekao mi dr. da dođem u pon., možda bude kaj od ovog drugog... mislim da u ponedjeljak idem bezveze gore, ali eto, kud sve, tuda i to...

----------


## Mery13

Kleopatra pa naravno da će bit tu...držim fige za pon....sretno :Smile: 

Mojoj prijateljici danas vratili osmostanični....beta za 12 dana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno Ani i neka nam ti bila trudnica

----------


## Tomek1221

Evo  mi bili danas gore ,dosli u 8 otisli u 12,stavili 2 komada nisu rekli kolko stanicni zena nije pitala,samo je reko doktor B da su se razvili vise nego su trebali za 3 dana,sad cekamo.

----------


## linalena

svima sretno i plodno
ja moram sljedeći tjedan gore po lijekove, valjda ću ih dobiti

----------


## Mery13

Sretno Tomek i draga za prekrasnu betu~~~~~~~

----------


## MASLINA1973

Sretno vam Tomek. POgledajte na otpusnom pismu što piše pa ćete znati  :Smile: 

Sretno svima :Smile:

----------


## Tomek1221

pise samo da su stavili 2 komada cc.cc

----------


## Loly

Jučer na folikulometriji dr.kaže da su folikuli malo narasli, endometrij 9, nastavljam s pikanjem do ponediljka tad opet gori, pa ćemo vidi što će biti, mada nisam baš previše optimistična..  :Sad:  
E baš me iznenadilo kako je dr. B grub, baš me bolilo kad me gledao na uzv, a inače nisam mimoza i sve je skupa trajalo čak minut ipo i bez puno objašnjenja  :Mad:

----------


## kiara79

> pise samo da su stavili 2 komada cc.cc


tomek to su odlične!!!

----------


## Tomek1221

a sta znaci to cc.cc koliki su kolko stanica ili kaj vec?

----------


## kiara79

> a sta znaci to cc.cc koliki su kolko stanica ili kaj vec?


cc je faza iza blastica

----------


## Tomek1221

znaci to je odlicno?i to nakon 3 dana

----------


## kleopatra

MOLIM VAS BILO TKO ..TKO JE TRENUTNO AKTIVAN......danas mi je 24 dan ciklusa ... trebm u 22h dat si brevactid......al vidjela sam nesto crveno...neznam šta radim.....čekam s uloškom i ništa ..al kaj ak dođe.... dal da dam pikicu il ne...zovem gore bilo koga al ništa.... :Sad: ((((((((((((((((((    a ineče su mi ciklusi 40 dana...LUDIMMMM !!!!! A 22 SE BILŽI!!!!!!!

----------


## frka

> cc je faza iza blastica


meni se čini da je cc ispred blastica, ne iza. bc je blastica, a cc valjda morula...

----------


## Gabi25

> MOLIM VAS BILO TKO ..TKO JE TRENUTNO AKTIVAN......danas mi je 24 dan ciklusa ... trebm u 22h dat si brevactid......al vidjela sam nesto crveno...neznam šta radim.....čekam s uloškom i ništa ..al kaj ak dođe.... dal da dam pikicu il ne...zovem gore bilo koga al ništa....((((((((((((((((((    a ineče su mi ciklusi 40 dana...LUDIMMMM !!!!! A 22 SE BILŽI!!!!!!!


Ajde malo nam pojasni o čemu se točno radi- zašto trebaš dobiti brevactid? U postupku si? Čekaš punkciju?

----------


## mare41

> Pozdrav drage moje...danas sam bila gore...22 dc lijevo-mali fol.  desno-13mm...moram kupiti brevactid5000  i dat si ga u subotu u 22..u pon. pregled pa ak je još tu ..punkcija....samo molim Boga da se taj folikulić zadrži ...


evo, tražila sam, to je štoperica, za punkciju, pa oćemo se složit da si slobodno daš štopericu? Gabi?

----------


## Gabi25

To je štoperica ali ona kaže da joj je 24. dan ciklusa i da ima neko krvarenje? Da čeka s uloškom?
Niš mi nije jasno

----------


## frka

da nije zamijenila brevactid s decapeptylom?

----------


## frka

zanemarite prethodni post - nisam skužila što je mare citirala na vrijeme.

----------


## mare41

> To je štoperica ali ona kaže da joj je 24. dan ciklusa i da ima neko krvarenje? Da čeka s uloškom?
> Niš mi nije jasno


kleopatra, ja sam shvatila da su ti  duži ciklusi i da folikul ide polako (prirodnjak?), mi ti sad zaista ne možemo ništa drugo reći nego da napraviš ono što ti je dr rekao-da ide štoperica, u najgorem slučaju-folikul može pobjeći prije punkcije, a možda je cista pukla, ne možemo sad nagađati od čega je crveno (ipak je prerano za mengu, al ni to ne možemo znat)

----------


## Gabi25

joj mare sorry ni ja nisam dobro čitala što si citirala, sve radim na brzinu
kleopatra, ja mislim da si svakako trebaš dati brevactid a u ponedjeljak ćeš vidjeti što i kako

----------


## mare41

kleopatra, sretno!
Gabi, big kiss!

----------


## Loly

Potpisujem gabi i maru, kleopatra sretno u ponedjeljak  :Love:

----------


## Tomek1221

> meni se čini da je cc ispred blastica, ne iza. bc je blastica, a cc valjda morula...


to je dobro ili lose?

----------


## inna28

Pozdrav,odlučili smo da više ne idemo u privatnu kliniku pa smo u velikoj dilemi gdje dalje?  Kako ste zadovoljne s dr.Baumanom?Jel mi može netko napisati broj na koji se  mogu naručiti na konzultacije......unaprijed hvala

----------


## kleopatra

Drage moje  hvala vam svima na odgovorima...jučer sam ipak otišla na merkur( tamo mi med.sestra daje pikice) i sve je ok..u pon. ako Bog da ,da se zadrži fol.  je punkcija u prirodnom .  Hvala vam svima još jednom i svima sretno u postupcima i čekanjima <3    INNA28...Opća bolnica Sv. Duh Mpo (pogledaj si na tu stranicu sve ti je detaljno objašnjeno) sretno... a ovo ti je brojćek 01/3712-109

----------


## kiara79

inna28 broj ti je 3712 109
mi smo svi jako zadovoljni sa dr.B.ali SD je jako losa opcija u zadnje vrijeme..uhhhh kak mi je to tesko napisati,ali nazalost to je tako..nema lijekova,liste cekanja su preeeduge,odlazi biologica...
hmmm,cak je i nas koji smo jako dugo na SD i jako zadovoljni sa osobljem ponukalo da si traazimo novu kliniku..
odluka ju samo vasa mi ti mozemo napisati samo iskustva..sretno..

kleopatra sretno u ponedjeljak..

----------


## inna28

Joj ako je tako,onda ništa.hvala vam i sretno

----------


## Mery13

Kleopatra sretno u pon....i da punkcija prođe što bezbolnije...popi si ketonal i normabelček mislim da će ti bit lakše meni je svaki put pomoglo...sretno

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> a sta znaci to cc.cc koliki su kolko stanica ili kaj vec?


Tomek to je super za treći dan...samo optimisticno..eno moj mali cc sada spava sve u 16..i ima blizu cijelih 6 kg..prema tome sretnoooo

Ma cure sretno svima i držim palceve ...puse vam  :Smile:

----------


## mala bu

Evo prijavljujem i ovdje embriotransfer u srijedu.... Cekam.... :Cekam:

----------


## kleopatra

bili gore spremni za punkciju kad ono..folikulića nema  :Sad:  ... veli dr.B bacite se na kućne radinosti  dan D je   :Smile:   eee pa sad bumo vidli .....pusa svima i također sretno svima

----------


## Mery13

Mala bu sretno na ET~~~~~~~~~
Kleopatra kako je prošlo draga?

Evo da i ja javim opet sam u postupku od jučer krenula s pikicama :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> bili gore spremni za punkciju kad ono..folikulića nema  ... veli dr.B bacite se na kućne radinosti  dan D je    eee pa sad bumo vidli .....pusa svima i također sretno svima


znači da je friško puko folikul, i da je ono crvenkasto bila lažna uzbuna, sretnoooooo!

----------


## Mery13

> bili gore spremni za punkciju kad ono..folikulića nema  ... veli dr.B bacite se na kućne radinosti  dan D je    eee pa sad bumo vidli .....pusa svima i također sretno svima


Tek sad vidjela tvoj post baš mi je žao ali vrijedi pokušati ovo u kućnoj radinosti....sretno Kleopatrić :Smile:

----------


## linalena

ja zvala i nema lijekova za mene, kažu nema sada u 4om, trebali bi doći u 5om
hmm tako su mi rekli i prošli mjesec
a opet sada sam već malo ljuta jer vidim da su i neki brojevi iza mene dobili (ja 450, zadnji stimulirani u 9/11)
e dobro da sam imala postupak vani jer ajd bar mi je malo lakše s obzirom da trebam pauzu 

Mery u kakvom si ti postupku??? 

Kleo samo udriti u kućnoj, kaj se može mora se

malu bu da se lijepo dijele

----------


## Palcicazg

linalena strašno je ovo s lijekovima, ja sam isto zvala i rečeno mi je da se javum u 5mj. hehe kak je sve krenulo budemo skupa u postupak
ne znam kako je po drugim klinikama, ali ovo je prestrašno, ovdje čeka se duže od 6mj. 
ili nas je neplodnih parova sve više i više  :Unsure:

----------


## Mery13

Menopur + cetrotide

----------


## inana

> bili gore spremni za punkciju kad ono..folikulića nema  ... veli dr.B bacite se na kućne radinosti  dan D je    eee pa sad bumo vidli .....pusa svima i također sretno svima


i ja bila jutros... folikul je za divno čudo od petka mrdnuo, i narasao, ali, očito i puknuo, pa je rekao da je sad na nama, i kako Bog da... i da idemo dalje, mislio mi za dr. mj. dati d... tablee, neznam kaj to je, i još nekaj, ali vidio je koji sam br., pa da dođem krajem 5., da planiramo stimulirani za 6. mj... tako da sam tužna jako jako, i samim time, nemam volje za niš.. a sa druge strane, sutra idem na konzultacije kod dr. R., privatno, pa da vidim kaj on ima za savjetovati...  :Sad:

----------


## linalena

inana a koji si ti broj??

----------


## MalaMa

Cure moju folikuli danas 7dc 10 i 11mm. Valjda je to ok. Nemam pojima. Valjda bude nesto od njih. Kleopatra i inana zao mi je sto su stanice pobjegle. Jel se to moze dogodit u stimuliranom? 
Cure nadam se da ce vam brzo lijekovi. Znam kako je uzas cekati ih.

----------


## zlo28

Pozdrav cure... evo suprug i ja smo krenuli na SD u nadi da ćemo uskoro imati bebu. Nakon godinu i pol dana pokušaja doma, shvatili smo da nemamo što čekati (ja 28 on 31) i da što duže čekamo biti će nam teže.

Osim što je meni jedan jajnik operiran zbog puknuća ciste i što imam upale, nikad nisam bila teže liječena, ali kažu da su mi jajovodi preuski i neprohodni  :Sad:  Suprug je na spermiogramu saznao da ima ukp broj spermija 28, a PP 11,11 što nije baš nadahnuće na sve skupa ....

dr. Ivkošić mi je dala smjernice što sve obaviti prije nego li se ponovo vidimo pa sam sada sva u uputnicama i gdje što napraviti.... ali dok nam ne dođu kartice od dopunskog ne možemo ništa... jer sve se naravno plaća  :Sad: 

Trebam preporuke gdje napraviti
HPV tipizaciju
Spolne hormone uključujući i AMH
Cervikalne briseve...

----------


## Loly

MalaMa meni su 8 dc bili tolike veličine, danas je 14 dc i folikuli su 19 mm, ali imam samo 3 folikula, čini mi se nekako malo, večeras štoperica, u sridu punkcija.
Mala bu sritno u sridu!

----------


## mala bu

Hvala, Loly, i tebi sretno u sri!!!!mozda se i sretnemo... :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## luci07

> Pozdrav cure... evo suprug i ja smo krenuli na SD u nadi da ćemo uskoro imati bebu. Nakon godinu i pol dana pokušaja doma, shvatili smo da nemamo što čekati (ja 28 on 31) i da što duže čekamo biti će nam teže.
> 
> Osim što je meni jedan jajnik operiran zbog puknuća ciste i što imam upale, nikad nisam bila teže liječena, ali kažu da su mi jajovodi preuski i neprohodni  Suprug je na spermiogramu saznao da ima ukp broj spermija 28, a PP 11,11 što nije baš nadahnuće na sve skupa ....
> 
> dr. Ivkošić mi je dala smjernice što sve obaviti prije nego li se ponovo vidimo pa sam sada sva u uputnicama i gdje što napraviti.... ali dok nam ne dođu kartice od dopunskog ne možemo ništa... jer sve se naravno plaća 
> 
> Trebam preporuke gdje napraviti
> HPV tipizaciju
> Spolne hormone uključujući i AMH
> Cervikalne briseve...


Pozdrav, zlo28!
Cervikalne briseve možeš napraviti kod svog ginekologa. AMH se radi, koliko znam, u vinogradskoj i u još jednoj bolnici, ali nisam sigurna kojoj. Pretpostavljam da tamo možeš napraviti i spolne hormone, ako radiš sve zajedno. Za hpv tipizaciju ne znam.
Nadam se da sam malo pomogla, sigurno će se javiti netko upućeniji, ja nisam radila amh ni hpv tipizaciju.

----------


## frka

zlo, briseve ti radi tvoj ginekolog, kao i što ti daje uputnicu za spolne hormone. AMH možeš obaviti u Vinogradskoj i tamo ne ide na uputnicu već se plaća oko 250kn. Na Vuk Vrhovcu AMH ide na uputnicu. 
za spolne hormone se u pravilu svugdje naručuje (Vinogradska, Petrova, VV), ali ako ideš vaditi AMH u Vinogradsku, možeš odmah obaviti i spolne hormone s uputnicom bez naručivanja (3.-5. dan ciklusa).

----------


## Laki

Pozdrav društvo!
Javljam se nakon dugo, dugo vremena sa jednim malim pitanjem...
U koliko sati ujutro počinju folikulometrije na SD? Da li je još uvijek sastanak u pola 8, pa se dio folikulometrija odradi prije, a nastavi nakon sastanka? Tako je barem bilo prije 3 godine...
Nakon 6 mjeseci čekanja lijekova, nadam se uskoro krećemo...
Svima u postupku puno sreće...

----------


## MalaMa

> Pozdrav društvo!
> Javljam se nakon dugo, dugo vremena sa jednim malim pitanjem...
> U koliko sati ujutro počinju folikulometrije na SD? Da li je još uvijek sastanak u pola 8, pa se dio folikulometrija odradi prije, a nastavi nakon sastanka? Tako je barem bilo prije 3 godine...
> Nakon 6 mjeseci čekanja lijekova, nadam se uskoro krećemo...
> Svima u postupku puno sreće...


laki,
folikulometrije počinju u 7.30, a na sastanak odlaze u 8 i nema ih do otprilike 8.30 ili malo duže. do 8 odrade dio folikulometrija, negdje 10-15.
sretno!!!

----------


## Laki

Hvala MalaMa!
Znači ipak su raspored malo pomaknuli...
Jel mi možeš okvirno reći kada bi trebala doći gore da uspijem obavit folikulometriju do sastanka jer jurim poslje toga na posao u drugi grad....
Znam da ovisi o danu i gužvi, ali onako odprilike...
Ili netko drugi, sa svojim iskustvom...
Tebi vibrice za rast folikulića...

----------


## darci

> Pozdrav cure... evo suprug i ja smo krenuli na SD u nadi da ćemo uskoro imati bebu. Nakon godinu i pol dana pokušaja doma, shvatili smo da nemamo što čekati (ja 28 on 31) i da što duže čekamo biti će nam teže.
> 
> Osim što je meni jedan jajnik operiran zbog puknuća ciste i što imam upale, nikad nisam bila teže liječena, ali kažu da su mi jajovodi preuski i neprohodni  Suprug je na spermiogramu saznao da ima ukp broj spermija 28, a PP 11,11 što nije baš nadahnuće na sve skupa ....
> 
> dr. Ivkošić mi je dala smjernice što sve obaviti prije nego li se ponovo vidimo pa sam sada sva u uputnicama i gdje što napraviti.... ali dok nam ne dođu kartice od dopunskog ne možemo ništa... jer sve se naravno plaća 
> 
> Trebam preporuke gdje napraviti
> HPV tipizaciju
> Spolne hormone uključujući i AMH
> Cervikalne briseve...


cure su ti odgovorile, ali samo da znaš ako ove pretrage radiš s osnove neplodnosti, piše ti se šifra čini mi se N97 za tebe, i neka za supruga - sve pretrage su ti besplatne (one koje inače zdravstveno pokriva - ne znam za AMH )

----------


## darci

> Hvala MalaMa!
> Znači ipak su raspored malo pomaknuli...
> Jel mi možeš okvirno reći kada bi trebala doći gore da uspijem obavit folikulometriju do sastanka jer jurim poslje toga na posao u drugi grad....
> Znam da ovisi o danu i gužvi, ali onako odprilike...
> Ili netko drugi, sa svojim iskustvom...
> Tebi vibrice za rast folikulića...


zadnjih par dana je bilo ako dođeš do 7 stići ćeš do 8 obaviti folikulometriju

----------


## MalaMa

laki,
ja ti obično dođem oko 7, malo prije toga i često sam 3 na redu, a jučer sam bila 7 i bila sam gotova u 7.45.
mislim da ti je oko 7 doć ok.

----------


## darci

kad treba doći za punkciju, pola 9?

i da li MM može svoj doprinos donijeti od doma (mi smo na SD za 15-20 minuta)? ako da, kad može ostaviti u laboratoriju, kad one dolaze?

----------


## inana

28...


> inana a koji si ti broj??

----------


## Mery13

> kad treba doći za punkciju, pola 9?
> 
> i da li MM može svoj doprinos donijeti od doma (mi smo na SD za 15-20 minuta)? ako da, kad može ostaviti u laboratoriju, kad one dolaze?


Darci, MM je do sada uvjek to obavljao gore a pošto svaki put dođemo u pola osam jer on mora žuriti na posao zadnji put biologica rekla da bi mogli donjet od kuće samo da posudicu držimo negdje na toplom tj. prislonjenu uz grudi ili takvo što da ne nosimo u torbi nazovi pa za svaki slučaj pitaj, laboratori počne raditi od pola osam, punkcije počinju neki put u pola devet a nekad i kasnije kako koji dan, najbolje da si ti tamo oko pola devet. Sretno

----------


## darci

hvala

----------


## mare41

evo promjene od 1.5. -odlazi biologica, uči li neko novi? http://www.betaplus.hr/arhiva-vijest...ja-vujisi.html

----------


## zlo28

Hvala cure na odgovorima. Dogovorila sam HPV i cervikalne na Merkuru, a za spolne su me uputili na Vuk Vrhovec.

Nadam se da neće naći ništa i da sam zdrava ko dren :D

----------


## Loly

Jutros bila punkcija, dobila samo 3 js, a mm u ejakulatu nađena samo 3 spermija  :Sad:  tako da se ne nadam previše.

----------


## Kadauna

Sretno Loly, možda vam se i ovaj put posreći............. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*cure, samo da vas pitam, evo stvarno se čini da biolog odlazi, a ima i priče da bi trebali slijediti Bauman i druga biologica/biolog, da svi odlaze navodno u privatnike. Htjedoh pitati, jeste pitale gore sestre ili liječnike ili biologe kakva je situacija vezana za to? Očito neki problem s lijekovima imaju čim se toliko dugo čeka? Ako im se još dogodi razlaz tima, onda je bolje cure put pod noge i neka druga klinika!*

----------


## Mery13

Loly draga znam da je to stvarno malo ali ipak su tu....ma bit će to uredu....javi nam sutra kako je prošlo

----------


## linalena

ja se stvarno nadam da ne odlaze jer me je prije mjesec dana dr B naručio za postupak u 7om još govoreći da odlazi jedna biologica ali da se obučava novi pa kao dok se obuči u 7om bi trebalo biti sve uredu
ne znam, jednostavno ne znam

----------


## Inesz

ako odlaze svi biolozi, to je katastrofa za potupke. jer novi ljudi su bez iskustva i dok oni dobro nauče poso proći će dosta vremena. 
kako linelena kaže, dr B. misli da je 6 mjeseci obučavanja dosta da se novi biolog nauči poslu. meni se čini da biologu treba puno više da postane dobar u svom poslu .... ne znam, ovo situacija na sv duhu  nimalo ne ohrabruje...

----------


## applepie

pozdrav Zlo 28, cure su ti već uglavnom sve rekle, ali evo i moje iskustvo. mm i ja borimo se s neplodnošću par godina i od početka (i prije mop-a) i moja ginekologica i dr opće prakse pišu mi na uputnice šifru za neplodnost (i meni i mm), mislim N97 i sve nam je besplatno i bez dopunskog (hpv tipizaciju nisam radila pa ne znam, ali po nekoj logici i to bi trebalo). 
sretno dalje!

----------


## kiara79

> Sretno Loly, možda vam se i ovaj put posreći............. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> *cure, samo da vas pitam, evo stvarno se čini da biolog odlazi, a ima i priče da bi trebali slijediti Bauman i druga biologica/biolog, da svi odlaze navodno u privatnike. Htjedoh pitati, jeste pitale gore sestre ili liječnike ili biologe kakva je situacija vezana za to? Očito neki problem s lijekovima imaju čim se toliko dugo čeka? Ako im se još dogodi razlaz tima, onda je bolje cure put pod noge i neka druga klinika!*


X ovo debelo potpisujem i isto to tvrdim...ovo je baš jadno..

----------


## MalaMa

loly sretno!!! i ne predaj se, nada umire posljednja.

mene je počelo brinut to što imam samo dva folikula. u dva dana su se povećali s 10 i 11 na 17 i 18mm. duboko se nadam da će naći jajne stanice i da ovih godinu i po čekanja lijekova i postupka nije bilo uzaludno.
večeras štoperica, u petak punkcija

nada umire posljednja...

----------


## Loly

Transfer u ponediljak, imamo oplođenu samo jednu jajnu stanicu  :Sad:

----------


## Mery13

Loly nemoj bit tužna i jedna jajna stanica je dovoljna da nam ti ostaneš trudna...sretno od :Heart: 

Ja danas bila na folikumetriji nakon četri dana menopurax3 na L folikul 13 na D folikul 13, endometrij 8, u subotu ponovno folikumetrija pa možda u pon. punkcija...možda se pojavi još koji folikul do subote....ja zadovoljna :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

> Transfer u ponediljak, imamo oplođenu samo jednu jajnu stanicu


loly nemoj biti tužna. i jedna je dovoljna. vidiš ja bih s današnjeg stajališta bila sretna kad bi mi to rekli za koji dan.
ako je suđeno i ta jedna će biti dovoljna.
drži se!

----------


## Laki

Curke, da li mogu saznati nalaz spermiograma preko telefona? Da li dobre tete u labu imaju naviku nalaz reći preko telefona? Ima li koja od vas da je zvala?
Ne planiram skoro za Zagreb po njega, a znatiželja je tu...
MalaMa, sretno danas na punkciji, neka bude uspješna sa lijepim stanicama...

----------


## geceta

dizem http://forum.roda.hr/threads/72927-O...78#post2122878 ako tko želi biti na listi

----------


## MalaMa

cure hvala na podršci!
meni su danas punktirali 6 js, nisu bile samo dvije, to sam ih ja krivo razumjela. u ponedjeljak zovem radi vijesti o oplodnji.

----------


## Laki

Pa to su odlične vijesti MalaMa, vjerujem da si i ti zadovoljna s obzirom na prethodni nesporazum...
Jel bila bolna punkcija? Što si popila protiv bolova?
Za tulum u labu preko vikenda   :Very Happy:

----------


## MalaMa

Laki prezadovoljna sam! Punkcija je bila bolna. U par navrata me znoj oblio. Popila sam ketonal 100mg i normabel od 2 mg. Drugi put cu poduplat doze. Ovo mi nije puno pomoglo.

----------


## BigBlue

Linalena više nije u mogućnosti voditi listu koju je preuzela *geceta*, a ja ću uskočiti gdje i kad mogu. 

S obzirom da su se i kod naše gecete promijenile okolnosti, pa će imati puno manje vremena i nije u mogućnosti pratiti vas po svim pdf-ovima klinika, lijepo vas molim da joj pomognete i da se za uključivanje na liste javite na odbrojavanje ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/72927-Odbrojavanje-2-2012.

Hvala!

----------


## Loly

Cure fala na podršci  :Heart: 
MalaMa sretno!

----------


## *mare*

MalaMa pa ovo su divne vijesti!! Vibram do neba za kvalitetan tulum u labu!! 
I svima ostalima u postupcima želim kvalitetne stanice i uskoro veeelike bete, dajte cure, treba malo podići prosijek SD!!  :Wink:

----------


## MalaMa

Loly i mare hvala vam!  :Heart:

----------


## Mery13

MalaMa sretno

Danas bila na folikumetriji, L folikul 19 i 14, D folikul 19,19 i 14, večeras štoperica u pon. punkcija :Very Happy:

----------


## Palcicazg

dok ja čekam lijekove koji kasne, sve Vas pratim, držim svima fige koje ste u postupcima i da javite lijepe bete

----------


## Tomek1221

imam pitanjce zena je imala transfer 13-04 vracena su dva komada cc.jeli prerano sutra ic vadit betu?to bi bilo 11 dan nakon transfera?ili da radje probamo test pa kasnije malo betu?

----------


## linalena

a tu si podijeljena mišljenja, u principu se može vaditi već nakon 10dnt a i prije milsim od 8dnt ako se radi o blasticama

u svakom slučaju sretno

----------


## Mery13

Ja danas obavila punkciju, dobila 4 oocite..sutra zovem lab....prije punkcije popila normabel 5mg i ketonal duo...nije bilo ništa strašno osjetila samo šest pikica, više me boli sada nego za vrijeme punkcije.

Sretno svim pikalicama, svim čekalicama punkcije i svim čekalicama bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

Nama se nesto oplodilo. Sutra transfer. Sretno svima!

----------


## MalaMa

Mery13 super sto nije boljelo. Vis meni je bilo bolno a poslije samo lagano zatezanje.Skoro nis.

----------


## Mery13

Sretno MalaMa i da nam se što prije javiš s prekrasnom betom~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ajde nek i sa SD krenu lijepe vijesti...stvarno je vrijeme

----------


## Tomek1221

Mi sutra idemo vadit betu to bi trebo bit 12 dan poslje transfera sad smo probali napravit test i pokazo je nista negativan.

----------


## Loly

Evo me sa transfera di su mi tribali vratiti onu jednu oplođenu jajnu stanicu, kad kaže dr. B vraćamo dva prekrasna zametka  :Shock: , ipak se još jedna mrvica oplodila, fala Bogu  :Very Happy: 
Beta je za 12 dana, do tada laganini.
MalaMa i Mery sretno!
Tomek ipak vi napravite sutra betu, to je najbolji pokazatelj, držin vam fige!
Sretno svima!

----------


## MalaMa

odlične vijesti Loly!! 
~~~~ za veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

Hvala Loly :Smile: 

Eto vidiš Loly da je na kraju ipak dobro prošlo :Very Happy: .... želim ti da ti ovih 12 dana brzo prođe i da nam se javiš s velikom betom~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mery13

Tomek i draga držite se još ništa nije gotovo....za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~bez obzira na testić, da vam budem iskrena ja nikad ne pišnem taj test nekako mi je to bačen novac a i na kraju tako svi napravimo betu i to je onda pravi rezultat....sretnoooooooo

----------


## mala bu

> Tomek i draga držite se još ništa nije gotovo....za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~bez obzira na testić, da vam budem iskrena ja nikad ne pišnem taj test nekako mi je to bačen novac a i na kraju tako svi napravimo betu i to je onda pravi rezultat....sretnoooooooo


Slazem se... Ja prvi put radila test 8dnt 2 blastice i bio negativan, a beta 2 dana kasnije pozitivna i sad imamo djecacica, tak da ne odustajte Tomek- sretno... :Yes: 
Loly, bas si me razveselila... Super...sad krizaj dane, ko i mi ostali... :Cekam:

----------


## kleopatra

Cure moje drage ... svima puno puno puno sreće , mislim na vas.... ljubim vas sve i sa strpljenjem  i mirom neka prođu svima tih 12 dana ...!!!!!!!!  Mery13 ljub-ljub  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  !!

----------


## Mery13

Kleopatrić imaš PP :Smile:

----------


## Tomek1221

za kolko je nalaz gotov za betu ako dodjemo gore malo ranije jel zna ko?

----------


## *mare*

ako se dobro sjećam, na sd su nalazi iza 13h.
Sretno!!!

----------


## Tomek1221

Ok hvala ti.a na taste netreba bit za betu?

----------


## Palcicazg

ne treba biti natašte 

može vaditi krv na SD od 06.30 do 9.00 sati

		nalazi od 10.00 do 14.30 sati isti dan

sretno!!!

----------


## luci07

Ne treba biti natašte. Sretno!

----------


## luci07

Pisale smo istovremeno.  :Smile:

----------


## Tomek1221

a jel to sigurno za nalaze od 10.00 do 14.30 sati isti dan jer sam nesto cuo da tek poslje 13:00 su nalazi a ne isplati mi se vracat doma radi par sati

----------


## applepie

ja sam par puta čekala gore nalaze i bili su gotovi oko 11 -11.30

----------


## Mare 85

cure jel ima što novo gore?
Jel ima lijekova?
kakva je situacija sa štopericama, ja u ponedjeljak idem po svoju, strah me da ih nema....

----------


## MalaMa

cure drage,
danas su mi vraćene 3 cc. kažu da su odlične. i dr. B je bio zadovoljan. sad je sve na mojoj bušici.

što se lijekova tiče sestra je u petak govorila dr. da ima za one koje su u postupcima. ja danas vratila 1 gonal.

----------


## Evelyn73

Cure, pratim vas iz prikrajka zadnjih par mjeseci u kojima jedva da sam dosla do jedne punkcije, a do transfera nikako, jos od stimuliranog u 10. mjesecu  :Sad:  A razlozi redom: zakasnjela odluka o odmrzavanju j.s./ praznici / j.s. se nisu dobro odmrznule / ovulirala preko vikenda / oplodjena j.s. se nije razvila (to je taj "sretni" ciklus samo s punkcijom) ... a prosli ciklus nisam ni krenula u prirodnjak jer sam izracunala ovulaciju opet prek vikenda. Ljekove naravno cekam s proslogodisnjim brojem - navodno bi ipak trebala doci na red iduci mjesec, a sad jos jedno razocaranje - prirodnjaka nema do daljnjega!!! Da li ste to znale? Sestra je rekla radi odlaska doktorice - hm, da li je mislila na biologinju ili je jos netko otisao? 
Ne moram ni reci da nakon 6 mjeseci tapkanja na mjestu razmisljam otici drugdje  :Sad: 

Mare 85 - nemoj se deprimirati ako nema stoperice, kupit ces, to nije opet tako strasno (mozda mozes dobiti povrat tog novca) - za sada budi sretna da si u postupku, nadam se uspjesnom!

----------


## Tomek1221

evo mi dosli sa SD i nalaz bete 2.5 nista nazalost

----------


## Loly

MalaMa sad samo laganini, sreeetno!
Tomek žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

*Dođite u ZG 28.04. na ovu akciju koja se tiče upravo vas i sve nas:

ajmo cure pokazati svoje neslaganje sa zakonom, ajmo pokazati da nas NEPLODNE ima, ajmo dati neplodnima podršku!

akcija ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST JE  u subotu, 28.04. u ZAgrebu/Trg Bana Jelačića + Cvjetni Trg, daljnje pojedinosti ovdje: 
*
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/73032-A...reb-28-04-2012

 i šaljite na facebook, šaljite obavijest mailovima, povedite mame, tate, bake, sestre, braću, prijatelje, kumove, susjede......

----------


## *mare*

šaljem dalje i dolazim definitivno! 
i veselim se druženju!  :Smile:

----------


## kleopatra

Zbilja mi je žao Tomek i ženica  :Sad:   :Sad:       Cure sreća svima od srca

----------


## Mery13

> cure drage,
> danas su mi vraćene 3 cc. kažu da su odlične. i dr. B je bio zadovoljan. sad je sve na mojoj bušici.
> 
> što se lijekova tiče sestra je u petak govorila dr. da ima za one koje su u postupcima. ja danas vratila 1 gonal.


MalaMa sretno....samo ti mazi svoje malene u bušici....odmaraj i javi nam se s velikom betom~~~~~~

Ja danas zvala u lab u četvrtak transfer u svoj onoj sreći što su se oplodile nisam pitala koliko vidjet ću u četvrtak....meni ostalo 7menopura i 2cetrotide, vračam to u četvrtak...

----------


## Mery13

> evo mi dosli sa SD i nalaz bete 2.5 nista nazalost


Tomek i draga stvarno mi je žao

----------


## MalaMa

Tomek zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Mery13

> *Dođite u ZG 28.04. na ovu akciju koja se tiče upravo vas i sve nas:
> 
> ajmo cure pokazati svoje neslaganje sa zakonom, ajmo pokazati da nas NEPLODNE ima, ajmo dati neplodnima podršku!
> 
> akcija ZAJEDNO ZA PLODNOST JE  u subotu, 28.04. u ZAgrebu/Trg Bana Jelačića + Cvjetni Trg, daljnje pojedinosti ovdje: 
> *
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/73032-A...reb-28-04-2012
> 
>  i šaljite na facebook, šaljite obavijest mailovima, povedite mame, tate, bake, sestre, braću, prijatelje, kumove, susjede......


I ja bi se rado pridružila ovoj akciji ali u četvrtak imam transfer...jako mi je žao što neću bit dio akcije ali bit ću u mislima s vama

----------


## kleopatra

> MalaMa sretno....samo ti mazi svoje malene u bušici....odmaraj i javi nam se s velikom betom~~~~~~
> 
> Ja danas zvala u lab u četvrtak transfer u svoj onoj sreći što su se oplodile nisam pitala koliko vidjet ću u četvrtak....meni ostalo 7menopura i 2cetrotide, vračam to u četvrtak...



Mery...sreća do neba !!!! šaljem ti puse i sretnooo!!!!!!

 :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## MalaMa

Mery sretno ti danas!  I ti mazi bušicu i javi kako je prošao transfer.

----------


## Loly

Mery sreeeetno  :Heart:

----------


## Mare 85

Evelyn  :Shy kiss: 
Tomek žao mi je! Budite ustrajni!
U ponedjeljak i ja na Sd,imam grč kao nikada do sada!
Mislim da su se me hiperstimulirali!

----------


## MalaMa

> Evelyn 
> Tomek žao mi je! Budite ustrajni!
> U ponedjeljak i ja na Sd,imam grč kao nikada do sada!
> Mislim da su se me hiperstimulirali!


Mare 85 zašto to misliš?

I ja sam bila u strahu nakon punkcije da sam napuhnuta zbog hiper. ali čini mi se da se neke stvari uzimaju pod normalno.

----------


## Mare 85

Za inseminaciju pijem 2x2 klomifen i muka mi je od njih, nikako da mi
  menga stane, blaga sukrvica 7 dan. Inače mi završi sve do 5 dana. Imam kao neke iskrice u očima, nešto mi blješti stalno.
Za prošlu sam AIH pila duplo manje klomifena, imala sam jedan folikul, sad me strah.. kažu ako bude puno folikula da ne rade inseminaciju! Jel imao netko sličan slučaj?

----------


## MalaMa

mare mislim da je produžena menga normalna u ovakvim uvijetima. za iskrice ne znam. možda ti je jaka doza, ali ne mora značiti da je hiperstimulacija.
ne znam puno, neka ti netko iskusniji pomogne.
sretno!

----------


## Mery13

Kleopatric, MalaMa i Loly....hvala vam....evo meni danas vratili moje tri mrvice, 2x8st i 6st....mazim si bušicu i očekujem veliku beturinu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

pusa velika :Shy kiss:

----------


## MalaMa

To je odlicno Mary! Navijam za veliku betu!!  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

Mery  :Smile:  ne Mary, he he

----------


## Mery13

Hvala MalaMa :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

> Za inseminaciju pijem 2x2 klomifen i muka mi je od njih, nikako da mi
>   menga stane, blaga sukrvica 7 dan. Inače mi završi sve do 5 dana. Imam kao neke iskrice u očima, nešto mi blješti stalno.
> Za prošlu sam AIH pila duplo manje klomifena, imala sam jedan folikul, sad me strah.. kažu ako bude puno folikula da ne rade inseminaciju! Jel imao netko sličan slučaj?


Ja sam jedamput uzimala klomiće 2x2 i isto mi se bljeskalo pred očima te sam imala velike promjene raspoloženja, od plakanja do umiranja od smijeha
pitataj dr. da ti možda napravi ISCI ili već nekaj ukoliko insemenacija propadne radi velikog broja folikula
šteta bi bilo da jajca propadni radi odustajanja od insemenacije

svakako javi kako je prošlo, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## antesa

Cure & dećki pozzz... od mene,jako mi je žao svih koji nisu uspjeli znam toćno kako se osjećate al glavu gore,netko to gore vidi sve i samo iskušava naše strpljenje,zato budite strpljivi i dobri rezultati sve ove patnje će doći  :Very Happy: ...A drage curke sve što ste uspjele i one koje se sad nadaju uspjehu držim vam palćeve,da uspijete,držite se i samo hrabro<3 !!!!
 Mery mila moja,šta sam ti rekla bit će sve draga OK,ćuvaj mi se mazi i mazi svoje mrvice  :Kiss: ,Kleopatrice  :Kiss:  .... non-stop ste mi u mislima i u mojim molitvama!!!!!
  Svima lijep i sunćan pozdrav :Bye:  .....

----------


## Mery13

Hvala Antesa.. posebno mi je drago kad se ti javiš i daš mi svoju podršku...kleopatrić i ja smo se srele na SD par puta samo si nam još ti falila...nadam se da ćemo uskoro sve tri postati mamice svojih mrvica i da se sretnemo u nekom ljepšem okruženju s našim pišuljincima :Kiss:

----------


## kleopatra

.

----------


## kaja26

> za inseminaciju pijem 2x2 klomifen i muka mi je od njih, nikako da mi
>   menga stane, blaga sukrvica 7 dan. Inače mi završi sve do 5 dana. Imam kao neke iskrice u očima, nešto mi blješti stalno.
> Za prošlu sam aih pila duplo manje klomifena, imala sam jedan folikul, sad me strah.. Kažu ako bude puno folikula da ne rade inseminaciju! Jel imao netko sličan slučaj?


ja sam pila isto 2x2 ja sam imala reakcije znojenja imala sam 3 folikla i radili su mi inseminaciju

----------


## adria13

molim vas za pomoć....trebam na sveti duh u gin. ambulantu da mi daju štopericu, pa ako mi može tko objasniti gdje se u sklopu bolnice nalazi ginekologija

----------


## applepie

ja sam ti se javila na hitnu ginekologiju (tamo gdje je prije bilo hitni prijem) i zamolila sestru da me pikne kada sam trebala dobiti prvi menopur i napravila je to bez problema. mislim da je gin.amb nasuprot gin hitne.

----------


## adria13

da, u biti moram na gin hitnu jer ambulanta sigurno ne radi u 23, samo sam se krivo izrazila 
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## applepie

sretno!!!

----------


## Mare 85

Bila jučer na Sd, d 2x2 klomifena mi je narasto samo jedan folikul toliko imam i bez stimulacije... čudno
danas u 18 štoperica, u četvrtak inseminacija!

----------


## Loly

Ja prokrvarila 8 dnt  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MalaMa

Joj Loly kako mi je zao! Tesko mi je dok to citam! Drzi se.  :Sad:

----------


## Mery13

Loly žao mi je :Love: ..drži se

----------


## Mery13

Drage moje kakvo je to zatišje...pa zar nema novih čekalica bete???????? ili pikalica????ili čekalica puncija????

----------


## Mery13

> Bila jučer na Sd, d 2x2 klomifena mi je narasto samo jedan folikul toliko imam i bez stimulacije... čudno
> danas u 18 štoperica, u četvrtak inseminacija!


Sretno Mare~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

sretno svima
ja danas zvala al još nema lijekića a bliži se dan dogovora za postupak

----------


## Laki

Pozdrav ekipo!
Jel mi može netko reći friške informacije kakva je situacija sa gužvama ujutro na folikulometrije?
Sutra mi je 21.dc i idem gore da mi dr.B. da zeleno svjetlo za start!
Kad bi znala da će novi zakon uskoro na snagu možda bi pričekala slijedeći ciklus, ali ovako dosta mi je više čekanja...
Svima puno sreće u kojoj god fazi bili....
Kiss

----------


## MalaMa

Laki, ja ti mogu reći kako je bilo prije kojih 2 tjedna. u pravilu ti najveći dio žena riješe do 8 sati, 10-15 žena.
sve ti ovisi o danu. neki dan nije bilo gužve, a nekih dana je bila ludnica. mislim da ti je najbolje doći nakon sastanka. sretno!

----------


## Laki

E draga, došla bi ja nakon sastanka da ne jurim na posao u drugi grad.
Zato mi je i bitno da dođem što ranije gore pa da budem među prvima...
Mislim da ću kampirati gore već prije 7 pa kako bude....
Hvala na info...
Tebi želim uspješan 1 IVF kakav sam i ja imala prije 3 godine....

----------


## MalaMa

dođi Loly onda prije 7 svakako.
Meni je danas koma. Imam osjećaj da niš ne bu od ovog i plačem svakih pola sata cijelo jutro.

----------


## Mery13

MalaMa drži se...zašto misliš da neće bit ništa od toga...nemoj negativno ražmišljati...draga moja samo pozitiva...znam da ti je teško ovo iščekivanje i meni je katastrofa al nema nam druge...ima li kakvih simptoma kod tebe...ja stalno govorim sebi kako neću tražiti simptome jer ih u stvari baš ovaj put i nešto nemam ali stalno iznova tražim stare postove onih koje su ostale trudne ne bi li u kojoj od njih pronašla sebe...ali izdržat ću nekako do utorka....ti vadiš betu u pon?

----------


## Mare 85

Eto odradila ja svoj drugi Aih i sad lagano čekanje kojih 14b dana-ono najgore
Imam novosti sa Sd, dobili smo veliki Tv na zidu u čekaonici, danas su ga dvojica montirala dok sam ja čekala koktel iz laboratorija..
kaže dr B da možemo gledati sapunice dok nam folikuli rastu,heheh

----------


## Mery13

Sretno Mare 85~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu i da ti vrijeme prođe što brže u ovom iščekivanju :Smile:

----------


## mishica_zg

drage moje suborke  :Smile: 
danas sam bila gore i nemam nikakvu dobru informaciju  :Sad: 
nažalost prema riječima našeg dragog dr.b. nema prirodnjaka....nemaju novaca za ništa...preskupo im to raditi i to više ne rade do daljnjeg  :Sad: 
lista lijekova im je koma....još dijele prošlu godinu, tako da ako ste na ovogodišnjoj listi nema nam ništa do 8. mjeseca...makar je on optimističan i planira sve riješiti do 6. mjeseca (ja sam 50)
eto...nadam se da sam i vas razveselila kao sebe...otišla sam odozgo kao da me netko pljusnuo mokrom krpom...rekla sam dr nek mijenja bolnicu da možemo i mi koji nemamo novaca za privatne postupke doći na red za bar jedan postupak godišnje...dobila sam osmjeh i doviđenja  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

A jooooj mishice baš si me rastužila  :Sad: 
Mi planirali odraditi bar jedan prirodni, dok ne dođemo na red za stimulirani, a na red ćemo doći pitaj Boga kad!
Uff ufff, sad ni sama ne znam to učiniti!
Ne bi mijenjala dr B, ali mi se čini da ću morati potražiti sriću negdi drugdi.
MalaMa i Mery čekam lipe vijesti o betama, još malo cure  :Love:

----------


## Mare 85

uuuu mishice... koma
ja sam isto čula da nema štoperica, da nema gonala..a onda ovaj tj ja dobijem od njih štopericu, jučer neka ženska dok sam ja čekala Aih izađe od sestre sa hrpom kutija lijekova...-pretpostavljam za IVF. Pitam za listu dokle su došli..kažu na sami kraj 2011 i da će sad krenuti sa 2012. Meni su rekli da sam iza ovog AIh (ako ne uspije) mjesec dana pauza i da krećem s prvim IVF (20 n alisti 2012)...

----------


## Mery13

Hvala Loly...više ću poludit...ništa me ne boli...cicke još uvjek velike...trbuh napuhan...temperatura 37.1(opet sam počela mjeriti temperaturu) nemogu si pomoć...vruče mi za popiz...još 4 danaaaaaaaaaaaaa....uf

----------


## MalaMa

> MalaMa drži se...zašto misliš da neće bit ništa od toga...nemoj negativno ražmišljati...draga moja samo pozitiva...znam da ti je teško ovo iščekivanje i meni je katastrofa al nema nam druge...ima li kakvih simptoma kod tebe...ja stalno govorim sebi kako neću tražiti simptome jer ih u stvari baš ovaj put i nešto nemam ali stalno iznova tražim stare postove onih koje su ostale trudne ne bi li u kojoj od njih pronašla sebe...ali izdržat ću nekako do utorka....ti vadiš betu u pon?


joj mery13 i ja sam tisuću simptoma već vidjela i onda zanijekala, pripisala lijekovima i sl.
danas mi se čini da više nemam niti jedan simptom, da nisam ni napunana, ni cicke, a probada me od jučer kao da ću dobit, što bi trebalo biti ovaj vikend. išla sam jutros 10dnt privat izvaditi betu tako da ako je išta nekakva mala bi trebala biti.
cure ako mi je beta 0 vjerojatno nema smisla u ponedjeljak 13dnt uopće ići vaditi, zar ne? šta mislite?
a mislim da bi onda trebala i dobiti tjekom vikenda mengu.

sretno tebi!!! nadam se da će biti sretan kraj!

----------


## Mare 85

MalaMa javi nam lijepu beticu  :Smile: ))

----------


## MalaMa

cure moja beta 10 dnt 0.1. dakle ništa.
ima li smisla ponavljat ju u ponedjeljak?

----------


## Mery13

MalaMa danas ti je 10 dan srednja vrijednost bete bi ti trebala bit 16

dan poslje                      10   11    12     13      14       15   
ovulacije

srednja vrijednost          16    24    37     63      101     136
bete

Vidim sad tvoj nalaz, strašno mi je žao :Love:

----------


## Loly

MalaMa žao mi je, ako ćeš biti mirnija ponovi u ponediljak, mada nažalost mislim da je to to  :Sad:

----------


## tonili

MalaMa - nažalost sve ispod 5 se smatra negativnom betom  :Sad:

----------


## MalaMa

cure hvala na podršci. dobro sam. jučer sam otplakala svoje. znala sam da je 0, jednostavno sam znala.
svima sretno!
kako bi svijet bio lijep kad ne bismo morale razgovarat o negativnim betama, ali šta je tu je. doći će i naša pozitivna beta.

----------


## kleopatra

> cure hvala na podršci. dobro sam. jučer sam otplakala svoje. znala sam da je 0, jednostavno sam znala.
> svima sretno!
> kako bi svijet bio lijep kad ne bismo morale razgovarat o negativnim betama, ali šta je tu je. doći će i naša pozitivna beta.



MalaMa zbilja mi je žao  :Sad: (           .......... i naravno da će doči  i pozitivna beta ..mora i hoče !!!!  :Love:

----------


## bubiloo

> drage moje suborke 
> danas sam bila gore i nemam nikakvu dobru informaciju 
> nažalost prema riječima našeg dragog dr.b. nema prirodnjaka....nemaju novaca za ništa...preskupo im to raditi i to više ne rade do daljnjeg 
> lista lijekova im je koma....još dijele prošlu godinu, tako da ako ste na ovogodišnjoj listi nema nam ništa do 8. mjeseca...makar je on optimističan i planira sve riješiti do 6. mjeseca (ja sam 50)
> eto...nadam se da sam i vas razveselila kao sebe...otišla sam odozgo kao da me netko pljusnuo mokrom krpom...rekla sam dr nek mijenja bolnicu da možemo i mi koji nemamo novaca za privatne postupke doći na red za bar jedan postupak godišnje...dobila sam osmjeh i doviđenja


ove vijesti su me baš rastužile.......ja se tek spremam za prvi postupak tj. spremna sam ali sam u 3 mjesecu dobila broj 144/2012.......da li da se nadam uopće da bi na red mogla doći ove godine?? Meni je dr. B rekao tada da bi to bio 9 mjesec ali vidim da se lista gotovo uopće ne pomiće.
Mislila sam dok čekam ljekove barem onda odraditi neki prirodnjak ali vidim da niti od toga ništa  :Sad: 
Neznam šta da mislim o svemu tome.......neznam kako neke klinike dobivaju sva sredstva i nema prevelikih čekanja a u nekima se postupci odgađaju zbog nedostataka sredstava.....ne bi li svaka klinika trebala mjesečno dobivati jednaka sredstva tj. za jednaki broj postupaka ili se na SD liječi puno više parova nego u drugim bolnicama u gradu Zagrebu??

----------


## kleopatra

> Hvala Loly...više ću poludit...ništa me ne boli...cicke još uvjek velike...trbuh napuhan...temperatura 37.1(opet sam počela mjeriti temperaturu) nemogu si pomoć...vruče mi za popiz...još 4 danaaaaaaaaaaaaa....uf



još maaaalooo Meryć ... ne nerviraj se , samo polako i opušteno ( koliko možeš biti opuštena ) !!! pusa~~~~~~~pusa ....  čuvaj mi se !!!!!

----------


## Mery13

Ej Kleopatric...da još malo ali ovi zadnji dani dugi ko vječnost :Smile:  pusa

----------


## Mery13

Drage moje ja još sitno brojim još samo jedan dan :Very Happy:  a onda slijedi ono velika betaaaaaaaaaaaa :Smile: 

pusa svima

----------


## milasova8

Mary,obraduj nas sutra sa velikom betom :Smile: 
Ne ocekujem nista manje

----------


## Mery13

Hvala Milasova!

----------


## MalaMa

Mery s nestrpljenjem išćekujem tvoju veeeliku betu!!  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

MalaMa hvala...samo još ovaj dan i sutra sam prva u labosu :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Evo da vam sei ja malo javim... Danas sam bila na punkciji i dobili smo 4 jajne stanice.. Sad strepim i nestrpljivo očekujem da se oplode ... Sretno vam bilo svima, a tebi mery želim lijepu  betu danas!! Pozdrav!

----------


## Mare 85

Kika...daj BOže da bude sve kako treba!
Jel te boljelo?

----------


## mala bu

Mery i ovdje vibram za sutra- S R E T N O !!!! :Yes:

----------


## Mery13

Hvala cure :Smile: 

kika za tulum u labu, za sto više malih mrvica~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kika222

> Kika...daj BOže da bude sve kako treba!
> Jel te boljelo?


Prvi put nije tak strašno bilo, radila je dr. T, ali danas me boli više, dr. B je bio a on  je ipak muško... Nema veze, sve se izdrži kad znaš da ti to može donijeti jednu malu bebicu!! Ne brinite žene, srećica čeka i nas negdje...

----------


## MalaMa

curke, ja u srijedu idem na dogovor za dalje. baš me zanima koji ću broj za lijekove dobit?!
sve sam se nadala kako bi ih gnjavila za koji Aih jer se mm popravio spermiogram, a kad ono sad to ne rade zbog love. ah,ah uvijek nas nešto snađe. čut ćemo u srijedu.

kika sretno!!!
mery ~~~~~~~

----------


## Palcicazg

Mery javi nam lijepu betu!i Kika neka bude dobar tulum u labu! vibriram za vas!!!  :Very Happy: 

ja još čekam lijekove, zapisala sam se u 12/2011 i valjda sam među zadnjima na listi od lani
M je pred vratima i nadam se da će uskoro stići tako da ulovim ovaj ciklus

----------


## bubiloo

> curke, ja u srijedu idem na dogovor za dalje. baš me zanima koji ću broj za lijekove dobit?!
> sve sam se nadala kako bi ih gnjavila za koji Aih jer se mm popravio spermiogram, a kad ono sad to ne rade zbog love. ah,ah uvijek nas nešto snađe. čut ćemo u srijedu.
> 
> kika sretno!!!
> mery ~~~~~~~


MalaMa koliko ja znam nisu ukinuli Aih-mislim da to i dalje rade.
Koliko ja znam ne rade IVF u prirodnom ciklusu jer su im ograničili sredstva koja su potrebna za laboratorij- a kod IVF/ISCI-a je laboratorijski dio najskuplji, skuplji nego ljekovi pogotovo kad je riječ o prirodnom ciklusu jer su za njega lijekovi gotovo zanemariva stavka.

Ja sam broj 144/2012 i doktor mi je rekao da bi morala doći na red u 9 mjesecu, najkasnije 10. Rekao je da su počeli dobivati ljekove ali problem je da je SD gradska bolnica a sve druge su državne i grad ima svako malo šteka sa isplatom sredstava za rad ili kako to već funkcionira.

----------


## kika222

Zvala sam gore i imam samo jednu oplođenu ko i prvi put... Rekla mi je biologica da su mi ostale bile nezrele... Jel mi može koja objasniti kak je to moguće i zašto se to dogodi?? Pitala me na kakvoj sam stimulaciji bila... U četvrtak idem na transfer pa me zanima kakvu uputnicu trebam?? Sve sam već zaboravila... Hvala vam na odgovoru unaprijed...

----------


## Mare 85

kika veseli se i toj jednoj..
Slučaj moje šogorice 2 js 1 nezrela 1 vraćena-rezultat jedna prekrasna djevojčica!

----------


## Palcicazg

kika, koji dan ciklusa su radili punkciju? nemoj se bedirati i ta jedna neka je vrijedna!!!

----------


## kika222

Ne gubim ja nadu... Jučer mi je bio 13 dan... U četvrtak transfer, jel trebam uputnicu za transfer???

----------


## Mery13

:Very Happy: Drage moje moja beta 12 dan 372 :Very Happy:

----------


## kika222

> Drage moje moja beta 12 dan 372


Od srca ti čestitam!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Laki

Čestitke Mery13! Lijepa beta  :Very Happy: 
Eto što znači imati pozitivan stav i od početka vjerovati u dobar rezultat....
Sretno ti dalje!

----------


## Loly

Mery jeeeeeeeeeee, čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## Laki

Kika222, ako si kod punkcije predala uputnicu za bolničko liječenje onda je to to i ne treba ti ništa posebno za transfer. Prethodna uputnica obuhvaća postupak do kraja...
Držim fige za ovu jednu stanicu da se dalje lijepo dijeli...

----------


## milasova8

Mary13,evo da ti i ovdje čestitam!!!!
Vjeruj mi da sam cijelo vrijeme imala osjećaj da si trudna,ne znam zašto ali me pratila ta intuicija cijelo vrijeme tako da stvarno nisam očekivala u negativnu betu..
to je valjda moć pozitivnog razmišljanja!!
stvarno si mi uljepšala dan

----------


## milasova8

Mozda su i dvojceki!!! Juuuuuppppiiiiii

----------


## Palcicazg

Mery jeeeeeee! Kika ova jedna neka bude vrjedna, i neka se lijepo podijeli i implantira u bušu..

----------


## Mery13

Hvala vam drage moje...mi smo u transu...presretni...hvala na podešci...ljubim vas :Kiss:

----------


## bubiloo

Mery13 čestitam od srca!!!! Ovo su prekrasne vijesti koje su mi uljepšale dan!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Mi nestrpljivo iščekujemo 7 mjesec kada krećemo u naš prvi postupak.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MalaMa

> Drage moje moja beta 12 dan 372


bravo mery bravo!!!
na rubu sam suza! čestitke!! želim vam svu sreću do kraja!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kleopatra

Meeeeryyy još jednom čestitaaammm.....weeeeeeeee !!!!! ma ljubim te 10000 putaaa!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## luci07

Bravo, Mery!!!! Čestitam!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## nina977

Mery,čestitke od srca!!!

----------


## mishica_zg

meryyy od srca čestitam  :Smile: ))
koja dobra vijest prije spavanja  :Smile: )

----------


## kleopatra

Drage moje imam jedno pitanje.... nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog (transfer je bio 8.2 ) dobila sam "m" 22.3 .... tada samo 16.4 došli na punkciju(za prirodni) koja je odgođena zbog ovulacije i rekao je dr.B da doma radimo  :Razz:    ... e pa sad je 9.5.  a ja još nisam dobila ...no 3 negativna testa za trudnoću i ginokolog mi je jučer radio test i ništa ... dali se nekom tak poremetio ciklus nakon pikica ili slično... jer ginekolog mi je rekao da pijem neke tabletice  za poticanje "m" ...(neznam kak se zovu više..idaem danas to dignuti pa se javim .... (inače najduži ciklus mije bio 41 dan, a najkrači 21 dan)  al ovo je sad već 50 dan   :Sad: (((  samo mi još to fali da mi se nešto prikaći,pa da jašem po pretragame opet  :Sad: ((

----------


## MalaMa

Kleopatra ja sam citala da je jednoj curi izostala 60 dana nakon ivf. I to je bilo pod normalno. Drugo ti ne znam.

----------


## kika222

Drage moje trudilice,ja sam se danas probudila sa tolikim kamenom na srcu da vam se jednostavno moram izjadat. Znam da vas ima dosta koje već jako dugo pokušavate i koje već imate barem jedno dijete, ali nekako smatram da vaša tuga poslije još jedne negativne bete nije i ne može biti jednaka nama ostalima koje nemamo niti jednu jedinu mrvicu sreće doma. Oprostite mi što pišem ovako, ne bih htjela nikog povrijediti ali jednostavno tako osijećam. Zato sam sva u suzama zbog tebe mery jer bih žarko htjela biti na tvom mjestu!! Toliko žarko da ti i zavidim... Mislim na tebe cijeli dan i molim Boga da jednom u životu i ja imam pozitivnu betu... Čuvaj i mazi trbuščić jer imaš neprocijenjivo blago u njemu.. A ja od samo jedne stanice svaki put teško da se mogu nadat ičemu... Da barem jednom u životu budem trudna, to je moj san. Znam da imam šansu i sa tom jednom, ali prošli put je bila jedna pa ništa! Nisam pesimist, samo me strah još jednog neuspjeha!! Nisam htjela nikog povrijediti i stvarno mi je žao ako se netko nađe povrijeđen, ali jednostavno sam morala svoju tugu podijeliti sa vama jer većina vas zna kako neplodnost boli!! Moj šećer i ja idemo dalje sa prazninom u srcu i nadom koja ja veća od života!!!

----------


## linalena

Kika draga razumijem te, o kako te razumijem

ali znaš, tako je i ne može drugačije, drž se i izjadaj se samo (no ipak su za to bolje druge teme)

Jel ti imaš lijekove???

----------


## linalena

Mery čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , jel to djelo nove biologice?? Ljubim joj oko :Cool: 

Kleo eto ja ti sada več gulim negdje oko 65dc, već 2 cikklusa prošla; s time da moja ginica neda nikakve tablete, normalno je to, nažalost

----------


## mala bu

*Mery*- znala sam, cestitam!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Laki

Kika draga, sretno sutra na transferu i glavu gore, čeka i tebe mala srećica...
Danas neko zatišje na folikulometrijama, prazna čekaona, bile svega 4 žene.
Meni danas 2 dc i krećemo sa kratkim protokolom, napokon dočekala i ja start!
Svim čekalicama, pikalicama, trudilicama i ostalima puno sreće...

----------


## Mare 85

kika  :Love:  :Love: 
neću ti reći da znam kako ti je! Ne, ne znam kako ti je! Suosjećam s tobom i mogu te uključiti u svoje molitve... 
Ne smiješ gubiti nadu... jedna js je sasvim dovoljna kao i jedan spremij..moraš vjerovati u to-drugačije ne ide!
Dokazano je da psiha diktira organizmu... zato mazi svoju 1 js, tepaj joj, češkaj trbuščić i ponašaj se kao trudnica.. jer na pola puta već jesi!
Prošetaj, jedi voće, popdne zadrijemaj, pjevuši i smij se... Ovulacija je prošla, jajna stanica ti je bila zrela, oplodila se  i podijelila, sutra dolazi tebi..svojoj mami ...samo joj trebaju tvoje pozitivne vibre da se osjeća sigurno i ugnijezdi.
Baci taj kamen sa svog srca..Moli se sv Marti do bete. Ljubim te

----------


## Mery13

> Mery čestitam , jel to djelo nove biologice?? Ljubim joj oko
> 
> Kleo eto ja ti sada več gulim negdje oko 65dc, već 2 cikklusa prošla; s time da moja ginica neda nikakve tablete, normalno je to, nažalost


Hvala draga, ma nije to nova biologica to je naša "stara" Hafnerica ona je tu i kolko ja znam neide nikud.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Dobro je rekla Mare molite se sv. Marti...imate onu snaznu molitvu koja se moli devet utoraka...ja sam se to molila i moja želja je ispunjena...imate to na fejsu ...curke moje sretno i navijam za SD da bude sto vise veeelikih beta  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

Kika draga stvarno mi je žao što se osjećaš  tako ali jednostavno moraš vjerovati u sebe i u svakom trenutku mislit na to da je to onaj trenutak koji će donjeti toliko željenu sreću i ni ne pomišljat na nekakv drugi ishod jer sve mi ovdje imamo samo jednu želju, želju za majčinstvom. Draga moja ja već godinama hodam s tom željom u sebi i ni u jednom trenutku se nisam našla u ovakvoj tuzi kao ti jednostavno toj tuzi nisam dozvolila da napravi takav trag u meni. Draga moja skupi snage i sa osmjehom na licu sutra po svoju mrvicu, ti u takvoj nevjerici a ona te tamo u bolnici čeka spremna, jedna ali vrijedna nemoj sada klonut u trenutku kad bi trebala prštat od optimizma i vjere u tu svoju mrvicu koja se izborila i želi ti dat do znanja da je ona vrijedna. Draga moja Kika želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta i da ti ovih dugih 12 dana prođe u veselju i optimizmu i da dočekaš troznamenkastu betu. grlim te

----------


## Mery13

Hvala vam drage moje na podršci...hvala, hvala, hvala, sve vas ljubim :Kiss:

----------


## kika222

Linalena draga isprazni inbox!! Hvala vam žene na suosjećanju, podršci i lijepoj riječi. Inače nisam neki vjernik ali potražit ću ovu molitvu sv. Marti... Hvala vam što ste još jednom dokazale da ste prave prijateljice iako se ne poznajemo!!! Sretno vam bilo svima!!

----------


## antesa

Draga moja najdraža Meryy.... sretna sam,presretna sva drhtim i treperim od sreće,oći su mi pune suza od sreće,uspjeli ste mila !!!!! Uh kako sam sretna,neznam kako da napišem ni kako se to piše ono kad ti želim sve najbolje na svijetu,plaćem evo od sreće a vidjela sam te svega jedanput,al tako sam sretna!!!!! Jesam ti rekla da će sve ići bolje poslije Uskrsa,i evo ga tvoja upornost je uspjela!!!! Ispred tebe je 9mj, mazi svoju pupicu (pomazi je i za mene) i uživaj zaslužila si!!!! Iseee sva se tresem,da te bar mogu zagrlit da vidiš kako sam sretna,mila moja molim te pazi na sebe,molit ću se za tebe.....u mom si srcu i u mojim mislima!!!!!
  Kleopatra mi nastupamo u 9mj, i bit će to sve OK!!!! Pozzz svima!!!!   :Very Happy:  :Dancing Fever:  :Shy kiss:  :Love:  :Bye:

----------


## Mery13

Antesić hvala ti draga evo čitam tvoj post i plaćem, hvala ti na ovim lijepim rijećima, hvala ti od srca....ljubim te :Kiss:

----------


## linalena

prazan inbox

dobila lijekiće i sva hepi, jako hepi čekam postupak u 7om
sada imam ludnicu na poslu pa će čekanje proletiti

sretno svima i plodno

----------


## Mare 85

linalena koji si bila brojćek na listi?

----------


## bubiloo

> prazan inbox
> 
> dobila lijekiće i sva hepi, jako hepi čekam postupak u 7om
> sada imam ludnicu na poslu pa će čekanje proletiti
> 
> sretno svima i plodno


linalena i mi idemo u postupak u 7 mjesecu (polustimulirani) i ja već sad nemogu dočekati  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Po proračunu ja bih trebala na prvu folikometriju u drugoj polovici 7 mjeseca pa se možda i vidimo  :Smile: 
Doktor je rekao da je samo bitno da to nije prvi tjedan u 7 jer taj tjedan vjerovatno neće raditi (zbog ćega neznam)
Nama je to prvi postupak i sva sam zbunjena kako to sve ide ali imam 2 mjeseca da se dobro informiram i pripremim.

----------


## inana

ja sam danas zvala gore...rekla mi je da u najboljem slučaju dođu za 2mj... a ja sam u prvoj turi od ove godine...užas.. rekao mi je ziher postupak u 5. mj, a sad je pitanje kad... valjda u 8. mj... užas...

----------


## Mare 85

inana koji si broj?

----------


## MalaMa

cure evo mog izvještaja s kontrole nakon neuspjelog IVF-a:
dr.se čudi i ne može načuditi kako nije uspjelo uz tako krasne 3 stanice, ah što da ja kažem na to.
ponovno sam na listi za lijekove, ali ovaj put kratki protokol. kako mi se čini lijekove neću dobit ovu godinu. uspjela sam dogovorit prirodni ivf za 6.mjesec. s lijekovima je koma i ništa ne znaju za sigurno. sve su im srezali.

kika222 razumijem te i znam kako se osjećaš. budi hrabra i drži se. od tuge i očaja nema ništa. znam da je teško, znam da je. 

iva mia hvala na informaciji za molitvu. nisam za nju znala. vjernica sam i sad odmah idem googlati i tražiti tu molitvu.  :Smile:

----------


## kleopatra

linalena  ... ahaa...znači "đabe" sam doktora izgnjavila da dva testa napravi uvjeravajuči ga da mu je sigurno prošao rok trajanja testovima , al oba su bila negtivna  :Sad: ...   ...... btw..meni je moj ginekolog prepisao Duphaston ,moram pit 2x1 sedam dana..pa bi trebala dobiti .... Kika222....naravno da imaš šansu sa tom jednom malom mrvicom, vidiš svi čemo se moliti za tebe mila samo hrabro !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Evelyn73

MalaMa - molim te reci kako si uspjela dogovoriti prirodni ivf!? Svaka cast! Meni je sestra rekla da do daljnjeg nema prirodnjaka i ja (glupaca) nisam ni pitala doktora. Sad mi je naravno zao  :Sad:  Sljedeci postupak smo dogovorili tek za 9. mjesec, a nisam imala transfer jos od 10/2011  :Sad: 
+ dr. B. je bio dosta pesimistican glede situacije i financiranja klinike.

----------


## MalaMa

Evelyn73,
nemam pojima kako. Najprije mi je rečeno što i tebi. onda se dr.čudila kako sam ja tek prvi put na ivf, a kao da se već dugo gore motam. objasnila sam da je to zato jer god.i pol čekam prvi ivf zbog raznoraznih stvari. ja sam ju pitala jel ne bi mogli bilo što skombinirat dok opet čekam lijekova i onda je rekla da bi mogli probat jedan prirodni. eto i mene je šokirala.
znam kako ti je s čekanjem. nadam se da ćeš izdržati do 9.  :Love:

----------


## Mery13

Drage moje moja beta 14 dan 949, ne da se je poduplala nego je još za 200 veća nadam se da je to uredu...pusa svima

----------


## milasova8

Mary13, čestitam!!!!! Beta ti je prekrasna i uživaj u toj srećici koju nosiš!!!!!!!

----------


## ljubav mamina

curke, pozdrav! od danas sam rodina forumašica  :Smile:  i mene čeka ivf, i to u 9. mj. imam 20-mjesečnog dječaka začetog prirodnim putem. muževi nalazi loši, i odlučili smo se na postupak.

----------


## Laki

Ljubav mamina dobro nam došla!
Kakav je ratni plan? U 9 mjesecu stimulirani ili? Jesi na listi, imaš lijekove?
Neka ti brzo prođe ljeto da startaš na jesen....
Ili da te do tada prirodnim putem iznenadi + na testiću......

----------


## ljubav mamina

na listi sam. lijekove bih trebala preuzeti početkom 6. mj. (ako stignu, ako ne, onda u 7. mj.). 
i onda početi s postupkom u 9. mj. 
joj, prvi put se dogodilo čudo jer su mi i tada muževi nalazi bili loši, ali ne tako kao sad. pa nemamo što čekati. 
i tada sam već bila pred postupkom, ali dogodio se +
s obzirom na muževe nalaze, jedino što nam daje nadu trenutno je ivf.

----------


## Laki

Kika222, ništa se ne javljaš, nadam se da je transfer dobro prošao......
Da ti čekanje do bete prođe brzo i u optimizmu...

----------


## Mery13

Kika draga nadam se da je transfer obavljen uspješno i da nam čuvaš svoju mrvicu u bušici... sretno i za troznamenkastu betu~~~~~~

----------


## kika222

Žene, komp mi šteka nešto pa vam se nisam mogla javiti... Da, vratili su mi jednu mrvicu, sad odmaram i trljam bušu.. I pokušavam misliti pozitivno.. Hvala vam što mislite na mene!!! Šaljem vam svima puse!!!!

----------


## bubiloo

Kika samo pozitivno!!!! Odmaraj i mazi i čuvaj svoju mrvicu u buši!
Svi navijamo za troznamenkastu betu!!  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

kika222~~~~~ i jedna je vrijedna i bit će dobitna!!  :Smile:  čuvaj ju i pazi.

mery13 divim se tvojoj beti!  :Klap:  
ma bila nam svima takva uskoro!!!  :Yes:

----------


## Palcicazg

Kika, cijelo vrijeme očekujem objavu kako je prošao transfer. ta jedna neka bude vrijedna  :Yes: 

meni su stigle pikice, dobila sam M i krenula sa pikanjem

trenutno dijele prošlu godinu i valjda će ubrzo krenuti sa listom od ove godine

----------


## Evelyn73

Mery13 - bravo! Takve vijesti zaista ohrabruju i nas ostale. Mozda su blizanci ak se dupla vise???
MamaMa - hvala na odgovoru. Drzim palceve za prirodnjak!

----------


## ljubav mamina

hmmm... odgovorila sam popodne, al vidim da nije objavljeno  :Smile: 
pa evo ponovno
na listi sam. lijekove bih trebala podići u 6. mj. (ako ne stignu, onda u 7. mj.), od 9. mj. počinjem s postupkom
sumnjam na prirodni +, nalazi su mu znatno lošiji
malo me strah posljedica tih lijekova, ne znam zapravo kako će se to na mene odraziti - jeste vi imale kakvih nuspojava, debljina, nervoza itd.?







> Ljubav mamina dobro nam došla!
> Kakav je ratni plan? U 9 mjesecu stimulirani ili? Jesi na listi, imaš lijekove?
> Neka ti brzo prođe ljeto da startaš na jesen....
> Ili da te do tada prirodnim putem iznenadi + na testiću......

----------


## Mare 85

Ljubav mamina koji si brojćek na listi? 
Nemoj misliti da te obeshrabrujem ali... pripremi se na duuugo čekanje.
Lijekovi štekaju, nema ih...bolnica dužna..
Još dijele lijekove od 2011. tako da mi u 2012 evo već sad u 5 mj 2012 nismo došli na red..  Meni su rekli da će do 7 mj riješiti 2011. pa da od jeseni kreću s 2012... koma je to

----------


## ljubav mamina

35

bila sam prošli tj. kod baumana, rekao mi je 6., event. 7. mj. - za lijekove
hmmmm.... 
pretpostavljali smo da se dugo čeka, zato nismo htjeli dugo čekati s pripremama








> Ljubav mamina koji si brojćek na listi? 
> Nemoj misliti da te obeshrabrujem ali... pripremi se na duuugo čekanje.
> Lijekovi štekaju, nema ih...bolnica dužna..
> Još dijele lijekove od 2011. tako da mi u 2012 evo već sad u 5 mj 2012 nismo došli na red..  Meni su rekli da će do 7 mj riješiti 2011. pa da od jeseni kreću s 2012... koma je to

----------


## Laki

Mare 85, ljubav mamina je vjerojatno na listi od kraja 2011. sama će nam točnije reći...
A da lijekovi sporo dolaze, živa istina, a kaj je najgore ne nazire se poboljšanje, odnosno ubrzanje...
Ja čekala 5,5 mjeseci, dočekala i sada sam pikalica....  :Very Happy: 

Ljubav mamina, ne brinio oko nuspojava, sve je individulano i nepotrebno se još i time opterećivati.... sve se izdrži.... 

Kika222, mazi slatku bušicu....

----------


## ljubav mamina

da, bojala sam se da je tako
jedno kažu, praksa drugo
zato sam se i uključila tu na forum, da vidim kako stoje stvari "na terenu"  :Smile: 





> Mare 85, ljubav mamina je vjerojatno na listi od kraja 2011. sama će nam točnije reći...
> A da lijekovi sporo dolaze, živa istina, a kaj je najgore ne nazire se poboljšanje, odnosno ubrzanje...
> Ja čekala 5,5 mjeseci, dočekala i sada sam pikalica.... 
> 
> Ljubav mamina, ne brinio oko nuspojava, sve je individulano i nepotrebno se još i time opterećivati.... sve se izdrži.... 
> 
> Kika222, mazi slatku bušicu....

----------


## marijakr

Nisam dugo pratila temu. Odlucili smo se za drugu bebu pa opet posjecujem sv. Duh.  Trenutno hodam na folikulometriju,par zena svega ima,pusto. Zsto nema dr. ,turudic? Prije dvije g kad sam ja bila u postupku ljekove sam dobila za ,2mj.

----------


## MalaMa

marijakr dobro došla natrag.
sada ti je sve ovo druga priča. prošle godine smo lijekove čekali 6 mjeseci, a sad će se čekati i 9 mjeseci. da, da, i ja sam čula da su to bila vremena, eh da. mislim da smo sad u najgorem trenutku za postupke zbog krize.
dr.turudić je još uvijek gore. valjda si došla dan kad je nije bilo. 

sretno!

----------


## MalaMa

:Sad:

----------


## MalaMa

cure jel moguće da mi je povišeni prl zeznuo ivf?
sad mi je došlo iz guzice u glavu.
dr. mi nije ništa dala za prl,jer kao nije visok,a povišen je za oko 150 iznad granice. 
kak me to ljuti da mi moramo bit doktori i otkrivat što je grrrr.

----------


## Mare 85

J


> 35
> 
> bila sam prošli tj. kod baumana, rekao mi je 6., event. 7. mj. - za lijekove
> hmmmm.... 
> pretpostavljali smo da se dugo čeka, zato nismo htjeli dugo čekati s pripremama



ja sam broj 23!tako da javim kad me budu zvali za lijekove!

----------


## ljubav mamina

super! thnx!

kad su tebe stavili na listu?






> J
> 
> 
> ja sam broj 23!tako da javim kad me budu zvali za lijekove!

----------


## Mare 85

početkom prvog mjeseca

----------


## Mare 85

u iščekivanju bete u četvrtak...
bazalna mi je 37,1 .. nekad izmjerim i poslijepodne iz znatiželje bude oko 36,6 :/
imam osjećaj kao da ću dobit,grudi bezbolne ali za broj veće i lijepo popunjene..
umor ogroman... i jutros od kad sam oprala zube mučnina..
psiha je jeb... stvar..možda umišljam,ne bi bilo prvi put!

----------


## Mery13

Uh Mare znam kako ti je to čekanje je strašno, osluškuješ svoje tijelo u svakoj sekundi i stalno tražiš nekakav simptom trudnoće...znam da si nemožeš pomoć ali to je normalno...ma mora to bit dobro...drži se i neka četvrtak bude dan tvoje najveće sreće :Smile:

----------


## antesa

Pozdrav drage moje,ovako stvari stoje,stigao mi je nalaz AMH hormona i slabo ga razumijem,pa bi vas molila ako ga je koja od vas vadila da mi kaže dal je OK???
 Ovako piše na nalazu: Rezultat     Jedinice        Usporednice ili objašnjenja
                                10.3          pmol/L         neumjerljive/niske konc. 0.0-2.1
                                                                  smanjena plodnost   2.2-15.6
                                                                  zadovoljavajuća plodnost  15.7-28.5
                                                                    optimalna plodnost  28.6-48.4
                                                                  povećane koncentracije >48.5
  U Zg kod dr.B idem 05.06. i znam da će mi on sve objasnit,al nestrpljiva sam. Pa eto ako neka od vas razumije proćitat ovaj nalaz bila bih joj jako zahvalna,bar da znam jel Ok,tj. koliko je prihvatljiv ???? :Undecided:  :Confused:   hvala

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Mare i ja sam imala na početku T povisenu tt..tako nekako 37,1 ...to je dobar znak...nema bas previše razlike između menge i početka T...Antesa to ti je pokazatelj na smanjenu plodnost...al mislim da to nije nesto strašno

----------


## linalena

Iva mia pusa velka  :Zaljubljen: 

čekalicama ~~~~~~~ (tu samo malo stane)

Antesa prema referentnim vrijednostima ti je to smanjena plodnost, ali zapravo najbolje govori tvoja reakcija na stimulaciju
Kakve si do sada imala rezultate? ja imam AMh oko 9 pa jako dobru reakciju, glavno da ima antralaca

----------


## antesa

Iva Mia & Linalena hvala nisam baš oduševljena istinom al što je tu je,rado bi zamjenila i jajnike i jajovode pa da sve ide prirodno al trenutno u ovom životu nemam tu priliku pa ću se morat pomirit sa istinom  :Nope: 
 Linalena prvi IVF ICSI sam imala Klomifenom sve savršeno ispunktirali mi 3folikula,dobila 3 zametka (bc,bc,bc) sve sjajno i na kraju prokrvarim.
 Drugu sam imala u Ožujku terapija : Decapeptil+ Menopur = KATASTROFA!!!!! Dr.B. kaže da sam jako loše reagirala na terapiju na punkciji 3 folikla jako loše kvalitete, imala sam samo IVF, i vraćen mi je jedan zametak (3st) na samom transferu su me dr.Erceg,bijologinja i ostali tješili da se sa oplodnjom mora ić polako,da rezultati nisu uvjek onakvi kavie mi želimo da moram bit uporna i nenadat se nićemu nego ako bude da se onda veselimo.... i eto ubile mi ravnicu još na transferu
 3 IVF trebo bi bit u 9mj,Dr.B. tražijo je da izvadim AMH da zna kakvu bi mi terapiju trebo primjenit na slijedećem postupku,rekamo mi je da sam premlada da bi ovako loše reagirala na Decapepti i Menopur i da nešta sigurno neštima,i eto bez nalaza bijo je upravu.
Kako su mi organi razjebani u p.m (sory na izrazu al pucam)
Neznam šta će sad bit od Klomifena sam dobila ciste,na ove neragiram nikako pa da se ubijem uf.... :facepalm:  On je doktor ja vjerujem da će nać neko riješenje i za mene! Moj Bože netražim te brdo para,ni dvorac ma nikakav luksuz sretna sam sa ovim ovim što imam,samo te tražim 1 bar 1 bebicu,zbog koje bi sav moj život imao smisla,al nije lako.... tako bi nekad odustala od svega i sama svima rekla predajem se nemogu više,al srce mi nedozviljava ono se još nada.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mery13

Draga moja Antesa čitam sve ovo i nemogu vjerovati baš me rastužilo ali nemoj zbog nalaza gubiti nadu, bilo je ženica i sa gorim nalazima pa su ostvarile svoje tako željeno majčinstvo a i tebe to čeka,  zato je tu naš dr.B on će napraviti sve što je u njegovoj moći da usreći ženu kao što si ti...bit će to sve dobro samo se naoružaj strpljenjem...želim ti da što prije dođe tvoj dan...velika pusa...grlimo te ja i moje mrvice

----------


## luci07

Drži se, antesa! :Love:  Vjerujem da će naći terapiju koja ti odgovara i da ćeš uskoro držati u naručju svoju bebicu. Samo hrabro i strpljivo!

----------


## antesa

Hvala mery,hvala luci i ja se nadam da će doktor znat šta je najbolje,evo danas je već bolje prespvavala sam i sad ide već nekako.
poneki dan padnem sve me zgazi,a onda se opet dignem i krećem naprijed :Smile: 
 Luci hvala ti što vjeruješ u mene,tako i ja sam nekako sigurna da će svaka od nas jednoga dana dobiti svoje malo <3 ,samo je pitanje vremena srpljenje....i doći će...
 Meryyyyyyy...... šaljem puse i zagrljaje tvojim  :Preskace uze:  mrvama  :Smile:  , malo sam samo pala dobro samIDEMO DALJE.... Ćuvaj se mila,nadam se da se dobro osjećaš???
  Velika pusa svima iz oblaćne i prohladne Slavonije :Kiss:  pozzzzz... :Bye:

----------


## Mery13

Drage moje evo ja obavila svoju prvu kontrolu...za sad je sve dobro...imamo jednu mrvicu koja se čvrsto drži uz svoju mamicu...kontrola za deset dana a onda bi mogli čut i naše malo srčeko...ljubim vas sve :Kiss:

----------


## Mare 85

:Smile: )))) Mery super! Čuvaj se! PUSE

----------


## MalaMa

Mery, odlične su vijesti  :Yes:

----------


## MalaMa

antesa, ponekad nas dotuče to što nam se događa, al kad prođe ljutnja, tuga i suze dignemo se i idemo dalje.  :Smile:  velika je snaga koju imamo, mada nam se ponekad čini da ne možemo više. budi hrabra! idemo naprijed! drago mi je da si bolje. bit će sve ok. samo moramo biti strpljive. to je ponekad teško, al vjerujem da će nam se isplatiti. 
puse svim hrabricama u kojoj god da ste fazi  :Heart:

----------


## Loly

Mery čuvaj se, neka tako dobro i ostane!
Antesa  :Love:

----------


## ljubav mamina

Mery, super super super!!!!
pazi se i mazi  :Smile:  i svoju mrvicu!

----------


## ljubav mamina

antesa, znam dosta parova koji su u postupku i onih koji su bili. nekoliko njih je imalo strašne dijagnoze, i ipak su postali roditelji.
tako da nas takvi slučajevi drže u nadi da ćemo svi mi postati (ponovno ili po prvi put) roditelji

drž' se! bit će sve ok.

----------


## Laki

Cure, prijavljujem punkciju u petak i užasno me strah.
Danas na folikulometriji više folikula do 18mm, endometrij 14mm, večeras štoperica.
Zadnja punkcija mi je bila prije 3 godine (8 oocita) i iako nisam pekmez, bolilo me ko sam vrag...
Koje ste sve tabletice pile kako bi punkcija što bezbolnije prošla?
Još poneki savjet za petak?
Hvala, srce ste....

----------


## Mery13

Hvala vam drage moje :Smile: 

Laki ja sam ti svaki put popila ketonal duo i normabelić...nije da nije boljelo ali sasvim izdržljivo...sretno u petak

----------


## MalaMa

Laki, ni ja nisam pekmez, al me boljelo. Popila sam ketonal, al nije bio duo. Mislim da je duo bolji. I jedan normabel. Mislim da ću drugi put ketonal duo i 2 normabela.

----------


## Laki

Hvala cure, podebljat ću dozu i bit će to ok. Zadnji puta tabletice nisu ništa djelovale, nakon punkcije sam bila bljeda kao krpa i sestre me nisu pustile van pa sam odležala 10tak minuta. 
I to u sobi gdje su nastavili sa punkcijama.... uh...
Imam sad još jedno pitanje...
Dakle, punkcija u petak, a kako ne rade vikendom ako sam dobro shvatila, neću znati ništa do ponedjeljka? Jel ima kakve šanse da biologica dođe u subotu i provjeri stanje...
Ako ne, bit će to duuugi vikend....

Sretno svima!

----------


## MalaMa

laki i ja sam imala punkciju u petak, a transfer u utorak. morala sam ih zvati u ponedjeljak TEK da provjerim stanje. međutim ja nisam ni pitala ima li koga u subotu. pitaj ih.
sretno ti!

----------


## Mery13

Laki draga dođu ti oni u lab ali se nitko ne javlja na telefon tako da do pon. ništa, meni je tako bilo dva puta...drži se sutra i sretno :Smile:

----------


## Mare 85

eto od nas tri koje smo bili isti dan na AIh niti jedna s pozitivnom betom... prošli put smo bile u 3 mj i isto niti jedna nije trudna ostala a bilo nas je 8 taj dan...
poražavajuća statisstika!
Moja beta danas 0,100

----------


## Mery13

Mare stvarno mi je žao :Love:

----------


## Loly

Mare žao mi je, drži se  :Love:

----------


## Palcicazg

Mare85 baš mi je žao 
digni glavu gore i kreni dalje. 
Da li si dogovorila slijedeći termin?

----------


## Mare 85

nisam ništa dogovorila, čekam mengu pa ću jedan dan kad stignem otići gore na sd da vidim što ćemo dalje, dokle su došli s listom za ivf..jesu li više riješili tu 2011.

----------


## MalaMa

Mare85 žao mi je

----------


## Palcicazg

danas lagana gužvica u čekaonici, i sve je lijepo išlo bez stajanja
još danas piknem gonal, sutra štoperica i u ponedjeljak punkcija  :Very Happy:

----------


## Laki

Drage moje samo da javim...
Punkcija dobro prošla, doduše fest bolno, ali najvažnije da je prošla....
Dobili smo 6 oocita i u ponedjeljak zovem da vidim stanje i da se dogovorimo za transfer...
Svim čekalicama bete puno sreće, svim pikalicama također i svim curama u bilo kakvom postupku puno pozitivnih vibrica...

----------


## kika222

> danas lagana gužvica u čekaonici, i sve je lijepo išlo bez stajanja
> još danas piknem gonal, sutra štoperica i u ponedjeljak punkcija


Sretno ti bilo palčice! I tebi Laki, nadam se da će zbilja biti laki!! Ja javljam da mi je danas 8dnt i imam smeđe crveni iscjedak i napravila sam test koji je naravno negativan... U pon ću reda radi napraviti betu... Želim Vam svima puno sreće !!!

----------


## Palcicazg

Kika nije još sve tako crno, svakako izvadi betu i držim fige da beta bude lijepa i velika 
očekujem pozitivan rezultat i vibriram za tebe ~~~~~~

----------


## Mare 85

Kika na forumu sam naišla na puno cura kojima se pojavilo nešto smeđe i ipak su bile trudne! Možda je zakašnjela implantacija..ne gubi nadu draga! Bilo bi prerano da procuriš...

----------


## Laki

Palčice, sretno danas na punkciji, da te boli manje nego mene.... i da bude lijepih stanica....
Kika, hoćeš vaditi betu? Držim fige da te ipak lijepo iznenadi....
Svima šaljem veliki zagrljaj...

----------


## Mare 85

ima li kakvih pomaka s brojkicama? jesu koga zvali u zadnje vrijeme da dođe po lijekove? Zna li itko puzdano nešto o tome?

----------


## Mery13

Kika222 za veliku troznamenkastu betu...
Laki da li si zvala lab kakva je situacija, kad je transfer?

----------


## Laki

Joj više sam luda, zovem i nitko mi se u labu ne javlja... čak ni sestre...
Valjda im je velika gužva...
Svim curama koje su trenutno na SD sretno....
Ja čekam dalje..... držite fige....

----------


## linalena

Palcice sretno na punkciji i da bude plooodnaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Laki

Uspjela dobit lab na telefon.......
Biologica zadovoljna, danas 3.dan imamo 3 osmostanična embrija. Dogovorila transfer za srijedu, dakle 5.-ti dan...
Nadam se kojoj lijepoj blastocisti...

Usput molim info o embriotransferu... znam za pun mjehur i dr. B. rekao utrogestane ujutro popiti...
Jesam nešto bitno propustila?

----------


## Laki

I da, čekamo info od cura sa današnje punkcije...... :Very Happy:

----------


## kika222

> Uspjela dobit lab na telefon.......
> Biologica zadovoljna, danas 3.dan imamo 3 osmostanična embrija. Dogovorila transfer za srijedu, dakle 5.-ti dan...
> Nadam se kojoj lijepoj blastocisti...
> 
> Usput molim info o embriotransferu... znam za pun mjehur i dr. B. rekao utrogestane ujutro popiti...
> Jesam nešto bitno propustila?


Nisi niš propustila, samo ja sam utriće stavljala vaginalno.. Sretno ti bilo!! Tri osmostanična!!! Wow!! T je meni samo san!! Ja sam danas vadila betu ali sam i danas dobila m ali biologica mi je rekla da se odmah javim za prirodnjak ovaj mjesec dok su jajnici još malo stimulirani, u srijedu idem po nalaz bete  pa ću zvat gore da vidim šta će reć.. Palčice drž se!! Sretno vam bilo svima!!

----------


## Palcicazg

Cure, danas je bila gužva, jedno 6 punkcija i insemenacije, ali nisam polovila koliko ih je bilo
bila sam u općoj anesteziji i sve je prošlo OK
imamo 5 JS sutra zovem da vidim kako se oplodilo i kad će transfer

laki imaš predivne embrije, nadam se da ću tvojim stopama. svima držim fige  :Bye:

----------


## Nela84

Pozdrav svima koji čekaju svoje bebice i onima koje su dočekale..pozdrav i tebi Mare iako se s tobom cujem svakodnevno ,pa ti razmisljaj tko sam :Smile: nova sam na forumu čitam vas često pa reko da se pridružim bit ce nam svima a i meni lakse ..ja i MM odradili 2 aiha od kojih oba negativ..nazalost, ali se ne predajemo..na listi čekanja sam za ovu god broj 148 a koliko vidim sporo to sve ide na sd, neznam kako ćemo to dočekati ali moramo nema nam druge ..eto toliko za sada javite se ako znate kad ce krenuti sa ljekovima za ovu god..pozz i ljubim vas :Smile:

----------


## bubiloo

Evo da podijelim sa vama svoju sreću ali i strahove.
Kao što sam pisala mi smo u 7 mjesecu trebali krenuti na naš prvi IVF-polustimulirani (ja:uznapredovala endometrioza-operirana prije 3 mjeseca, on: asthenozoospermia).
U subotu sam ugledala svoj prvi plus u životu,  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  dva dana prije očekivane menstuacije, jednostavno sam se osječala drugačije i odlučila sam napraviti test.
Šok i nevjerica još uvijek traju i svako malo provjeravam te dvije crtice jesu li još uvijek tu!  :Smile: 
Jutros sam odmah prije posla išla vaditi betu i onda novi šok: vrijednost bete na 15dno iznosi 454,6 prvo sam mislila da ne vidim dobro koja je decimala ali stvarno vrijednost je takva a danas mi je točno 4+0 tj 28 dan ciklusa-danas sam ne trebala dobiti menstruaciju.
Molim vas da li mi netko može reći na šta bi mogla upućivati ovako visoka vrijednost bete jer prema svim tabelama koje sam gledala to je previsoko za 15dno.
Isprika ako pitanje nije u pravoj temi.

Mery13 vidim da je i tvoja beta bila prilično velika koji je to dan nakon punkcije tebi bio?
Ono čega je mene jako, jako strah je vanmaternična trudnoća, u srijedu idem opet vaditi betu a u ponedeljak na pregled, tada će biti 5+0 i nadam se da bi se trebalo nešto vidjeti.

----------


## Laki

Palčica, kako to da si dobila opću anesteziju? Jesi imala neke indicije za to ili je samo stvar dogovora? Meni je punkcija bila pre bolna...
Sretno u iščekivanju informacije iz laba... za lijepe embriće i što više oplođenih stanica...
Javi nam sutra dobre vijesti...

Bubiloo, iskrene čestitke i draga nemoj previše brinuti, izvadi ponovno betu u srijedu i bit će sve ok!
Ne znam kolika je beta u prirodnoj trudnoći na koji dan nakon ovulacije, ali nemoj se zamarati raznim tablicama, uostalom ti sa sigurnošću ni ne možeš znati točno koji ti je dan bila ovulacija tako da beta ne mora nužno biti prevelika. Sigurna sam da je baš taman i da je trudnoća upravo tamo gdje i treba biti.......

Sretno curo, uživaj i ne brini......

----------


## MalaMa

laki odlično za stanice. super su!!! sretno!
bubiloo prekrasno!!! vjerujem da beta nije previsoka i da će sve bit ok. nek ti iskusnije cure još pomognu. baš divno!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palcicazg

mene je zadnji puta punkcija prošla tako da su mi punktirali samo sa desnog jajnika (to nije bolilo), a na lijevom su folikule bile daleko.
stisnuli su mi jajnik i doktorica nije uspjela ništa tada punktirati jer sam zvijezde vidjela od bolova.
sad nisam htjela da mi se to ponovi pa sam tražila anesteziju
jer mi je opet na lijevom jajniku folikul bio daleko 
doktor je i sam valjda vidio moju situaciju pa sam dobila anesteziju

ujutro me nakon punkcije nije toliko bolilo, ali sad me jajnici bole, valjda bu sutra sve malo splasnulo

----------


## Mery13

bubiloo draga ma beta ti je prekrasna i meni je to bio 15dnp tako da samo mirno evo kod mene u bušici jedna mrvica...sretnooo

----------


## bubiloo

Hvala vam svima na lijepim rječima.......puno mi to znači i puno ste me umirile!!  :Heart: 
Ja još ne vjerujem, kao da sam u nekom snu, jednostavno sve manje sam vjerovala da će nam to uspjeti prirodno......vjerujem da ću nakon prvog pregleda biti puno mirnija!

Svima koje ste bile na punkciji želim super tulum u labu i da što prije mazite svoje mrvice u bušici!!

Mery13 molim te reci mi koji dan nakon transfera si ti bila na prvom pregledu......da li si bila kod dr. B ili kod svog primarnog ginekologa?

----------


## frka

bubiloo, visoka vrijednost bete ne mora značiti apsolutno ništa - vjerovatno se samo mrvica dobro ugnijezdila! kod ET-a više zametaka često znači da je u pitanju višeplodna trudnoća, ali u tvom slučaju, s obzirom na to da se radi o spontanom začeću, teško da je to u pitanju (mada ne i nemoguće  :Smile: ). moja je beta po svim tablicama premašila prosječne bete za trojke, a na kraju se rodila jedna bebica... u svakom slučaju ČESTITAM! opusti se i uživaj!

----------


## modesty4

I moja beta je 12dnt bila 1181, što je dosta visoko, pa je dr. odmah rekao da se nada dvojkama, ali ostali smo na jednom bebaču!

----------


## kleopatra

Cure...ja još nisam dobila....znači zadnju M sam imala 22.3. ..... od tad ništa...popila sam te dupahstone kaj mi je prepisao moj ginekolog i prošlo je već 5 dana od toga... al opet ništa  :Sad:    dal da ja odem na sv.Duh da vidim s njima kaj da radim..... btw..testovi su mi naravno negativni  :Sad:

----------


## Mery13

bubiloo ja sam ti bila na prvom pregledu 20dnt, da kod dr.Baumana i dalje ću nastavit vodit trudnoću na SD samo ne kod dr.B nego kod dr.Hafnera

----------


## linalena

Kleopatra idi gore i javi se doktoru ili doktorici, uzmi uputnicu za kontrolu 
neka te pregleda stručnjak
ja nisam dobila od početka 3.mjeseca i sada sam na estrofemu a od srijede i na duphostanu

nemrem vjerovati da se nadam M, e šta ti je sudbina

Palčice javi seeeee javi seeeee

----------


## grimm

> Cure...ja još nisam dobila....znači zadnju M sam imala 22.3. ..... od tad ništa...popila sam te dupahstone kaj mi je prepisao moj ginekolog i prošlo je već 5 dana od toga... al opet ništa    dal da ja odem na sv.Duh da vidim s njima kaj da radim..... btw..testovi su mi naravno negativni


ja sam na duphastonima već peti ciklus, obično dobijem 3-4 dana nakon zadnje tablete, ali jednom sam dobila točno deset dana nakon....tako da nemoj se brinuti, vjerojatno je sve ok

----------


## ljubav mamina

mene zanima jel netko tko je na listi od ove godine u postupku? jel neka otišla po lijekove?

----------


## Laki

Ljubav mamina, sviđa mi se tvoj optimizam, ali bojim se da je teško da je tako...
Neka te usreći koja cura sa točnom informacijom, ja samo pretpostavljam...
Sretno u iščekivanju svog brojčeka...

----------


## Laki

Ja sutra imam transfer, za sada su 3 lijepe morulice i nadam se kojoj lijepoj blastici....

----------


## Mery13

Laki sretno sutra na transferu

----------


## luci07

Laki, sretno sutra!!!

Ja sam isto sutra gore, sredila sam štitnjaču, nadam se da ću konačno dobiti zeleno svjetlo za aih. :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

laki sretno!!!!

----------


## ljubav mamina

a pitam... 
i ja mislim da nije krenulo s ovogodišnjim




> Ljubav mamina, sviđa mi se tvoj optimizam, ali bojim se da je teško da je tako...
> Neka te usreći koja cura sa točnom informacijom, ja samo pretpostavljam...
> Sretno u iščekivanju svog brojčeka...

----------


## ljubav mamina

sreeeeeeeeetno!




> Ja sutra imam transfer, za sada su 3 lijepe morulice i nadam se kojoj lijepoj blastici....

----------


## Mare 85

sretno svima na punkcijama, transferima, folikumterijama, aih-icama, ivf-icama...
Pusa mojoj neli 84  :Wink: 
Nije još krenulo s lijekovima iz 2012. Još su kako kažu gore na Sd na samoj kraju 2011....

----------


## Laki

Curke samo da javim, ja i moje dvije blastice došle kućici...  :Heart:   :Heart:  
Doma sam do kraja tjedna i onda se vraćam na posao.
Beta u ponedjeljak 04.06. a do tada šta dragi Bog da...

Doktorica T. rekla kako su jajnici jako veliki, a kako non stop piškim nadam se da bude sve ok što se tiče eventulne HS...
Dobila decapeptil za sutra i ostala terapija po starom...
Svim curkama šaljem pusu i puno sreće u kojoj god fazi bile...

----------


## bubiloo

Laki mazi i pazi svoje mrvice  :Heart:   :Heart:  i 04.06. očekujemo veliku betu!!

Evo ja sam danas bila na drugom vađenju bete i više se nego uduplala, prekjučer je bila 454,2 a danas je 1120  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ......presretna sam i jedva čekam ponedeljak i prvi pregled pa ću biti puno mirnija i opuštenija.  :Cekam:

----------


## luci07

*Laki,* držim fige za lijepu betu za dva tjedna!

----------


## MalaMa

laki šaljem ~~~~~~~ za veeeeliku betu!! sad mazi i čuvaj mrvice.  :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

vraćene su mi 3 mrvice, doktor i biologica su jako zadovoljni 
sad mazim bušicu i za 14 dana idem vaditi ß

----------


## Laki

Curke, hvala vam, doma smo i odmaramo... koliko možemo...

Palčica čestitam na 3 mrvice i neka nam beta bude velikaaa...kako se osjećaš, jel odmaraš?

MalaMa, 6.mjesec je pred vratima, za uspješan prirodni....

Bubiloo, sretno u ponedjeljak na 1.UZV za junačko  :Heart: 

Luci07, držim fige za uspješan AIH...

----------


## ljubav mamina

lijepe vijesti, cure!

puno sreće svima  :Smile:

----------


## antesa

Laki & Palcice.... puno sreće vam želim..... javite nam se sa velikom betom....
 Pusa svima.... držte se cure  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

Laki i Palcice da što prije prođu ovi dani iščekivanja i da beta bude troznamenkasta :Smile: 

Evo mi danas vidjeli naše malo  :Heart: ....veliki smo 4mm....7tt....presretni smo....ljubim vas

----------


## Mare 85

Mery to je predivno  :Smile: )))

----------


## Nela84

Mery čestitam od srca  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

mery baš lijepo!  :Smile: )
laki, da 6.mj je pred vratima  :Smile:

----------


## luci07

MalaMa, mi onda obje iščekujemo 6.mj. Nadam se da će nam objema biti sretan!  :Smile:

----------


## ljubav mamina

mery, divno!!!

----------


## Mery13

Hvala vam drage moje :Smile:

----------


## Nela84

Bokić curke samo da vas obavjestim ako netko nezna kolegica mi danas bila na inseminaciji..pa kaze da su joj gore rekli da  6 i 7 mj još rade a u 8 mjesecu ih nema ..tako da cu ja jo  1 insem..proći daj boze ovaj put uspjesnu ..3 sreća  ..držite mi fige :Smile: a onda čekanje lijekova za ivf  :Smile:

----------


## bubiloo

Evo samo da se javim ovdje, obavila sam prvi pregled i imamo jednu malu mrvicu!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Još je prerano da bi se išta drugo vidjelo jer mi je tek 4+77 tt.......sad sam puno mirnija ali
opustit ću se tek nakon 13.6 kad idem opet na pregled i kad bi se sve trebalo vidjeti.
Nemogu vam opisati koliko sam sretna......još ne vjerujem a dr. B je bio presretan.......mislim
da se više veselio od mene jer se ja još bojim veseliti.......još uvijek mislim da sanjam  :Heart: 

Mery13 čestitke na malom kucajučem  :Heart: .

Svima koje ste trenutno čekalice držim fige za velikeeeeee bete!!!

----------


## mima32

Cure cestitam svima. Redovito va citam i pomalo informiram. Bubi cestitke. Mozda smo se isrele danas. I ja sam bila kod dr. B  :Smile:

----------


## mima32

Cestitke trudnicama a ostalim curama sretno. Redovito vas citam i zasad se pomalo informiram. Bubi mozda smo se danas i srele. I ja sam bila kod dr. B  :Smile:

----------


## mima32

Čestitam svim trudnicama, a ostalim curama sretno. Ja vas redovito čitam i pomalo se informiram, al zasad još nemam o čemu pisat. Bubi čestitke. I ja sam danas bila kod dr. Možda smo se i srele  :Smile:

----------


## Laki

Mima32 dobro došla... u kojoj si fazi?
Bubilo odlično za 1.UZV  :Very Happy: 

Mery13 sada samo laganini do kraja...

----------


## mima32

Jao, pa jučer pišem i neće objavit i sad odjednom objavi sva tri posta...

A mi smo u fazi prikupljanja...

Ja 1980., mm 1975., 5,5 godina u braku. Na početku i nismo pokušavali dobit klince, ja nisam imala posao i neki drugi zdravstveni problemčići. Sad ja imam endometriozu i moram na LPSC uklonit dosta veliku cistu na lijevom jajniku, vjerojatno sactosalpinx na desnom i hidrotubacija. MM je radio spermiogram, nalaz će uskoro bit gotov. Tako da ništa još ne znamo dok ne vidimo kako će proć moja operacija i kakav je njegov nalaz. Al eto počeli smo se informirati...

----------


## Laki

Mima32, super da ste krenuli... korak po korak..
Držim fige da laparoskopijom riješe sve što treba! I sama sam operirala endometriom na lijevom jajniku prije 9 godina i bogme bih mogla opet s obzirom da mi je endometrioza aktivna.
Također držim fige da suprugov nalaz bude dobar...
Sretno i samo hrabro....

----------


## kleopatra

Bubiloo prekrasne vijesti ... bravo !!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:     mery 13 tebi još  jednom pusa i čuvaj bušku ...svim curkama koje čekaju sretno i puno pusa !!!!! btw...ja još čekam da dođe M .. već je prošao i drugi mjesec bez nje... koma  :Sad:      ...i dali netko zna koji je brojček na redu sad za lijekove , jer ja sam 154  /2o12
 ?   :Kiss:

----------


## Mare 85

draga kleopatra.. naoružaj se strpljenjem.. lijekovi idu poooolako puževim polukoracima! Navodno da je gotova 2011. i da ih je dobilo 2-3 iz 2012 lijekove... Ja sam 23/2012. i čekam s velikim grčemu želudcu! Ne znam što i kad da očekujem... išla sam na 2 AIH, na treći nisam htjela.. čekam te lijekove..

----------


## Palcicazg

Mare85 kad su ti rekli da ponovno zoveš za lijekove? Kleopatra jesi li nešto popila da dobiješ M?

Meri13 čestitam draga  :Smile:  laki držim fige za lijepu betu!!!

svima sretno!!!!

----------


## Mare 85

Rekli su mi da nazovem iza 10.6. neki lijekovi trebaju do tada stići..ali ne znaju do kojeg broja! Javim ja ovdje kakvo je stanje čim budem znala!

----------


## antesa

Iseee..... :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock: 
Kleopatra kad ćemo mi onda doć na red??? Ja sam 170/2012...uf... trebat će puno strpljenja i puno ćekanja
Laki želim ti da uspiješ,jako to želim a beturina nek` bude veća i od oćekivanog
Mery presretna sam,ćuvaj se draga i pomazi i za nas svoje malo.... :Kiss: 
mima i Nela dobro došle curke,nek svi problemi koje vjerujete da imate ovdje nađu odgovor i riješenje
 Ja ću u Utorak lagano kod predivnog dr.B na pregled nalaza držite mi fige!!!Lijep pozdrav svima  :bye:

----------


## ljubav mamina

čestitam!!!!




> Evo samo da se javim ovdje, obavila sam prvi pregled i imamo jednu malu mrvicu!!   
> Još je prerano da bi se išta drugo vidjelo jer mi je tek 4+77 tt.......sad sam puno mirnija ali
> opustit ću se tek nakon 13.6 kad idem opet na pregled i kad bi se sve trebalo vidjeti.
> Nemogu vam opisati koliko sam sretna......još ne vjerujem a dr. B je bio presretan.......mislim
> da se više veselio od mene jer se ja još bojim veseliti.......još uvijek mislim da sanjam 
> 
> Mery13 čestitke na malom kucajučem .
> 
> Svima koje ste trenutno čekalice držim fige za velikeeeeee bete!!!

----------


## ljubav mamina

eh, htjela sam pitati jel neka od vas prijavljena u još neku bolnicu
mislim, ove brojke su mi stvarno velike  npr. 170/2012!!! pa koliko je žena u svakoj bolnici samo u zagrebu prijavljeno za ivf???
znam da je jako puno parova iz raznoraznih razloga u postupku

frendica me jučer pitala pa zašto se nisam prijavila u još neku bolnicu, možda negdje brže dođem na red za ljekove

iskreno, ja bih jedino u postupak na sv. duh
imam divno iskustvo s prvom trudnoćom i porodom (prirodnom)
prije toga sam na sv. duhu operirala endometriozu
dr. baumana sam već u toj fazi upoznala jer mi je mužu bio već tada nalaz loš
u međuvremenu, dok je on rješavao svoje probleme, ja dobila endometr.
riješila se endometr., ostala trudna (iskreno, na opće čuđenje sviju)
nekako imam povjerenja u doktore na sv. duhu
a velim, s baumanom sam još od tih dana 2009.
jeste li i vi došle "ciljano" na sv. duh? kakva su vam iskustva s doktorima tamo?
pretpostavljam da se dalje u postupku dogovarate s različitim doktorima (ili vas vodi samo jedan dr.)?

jako jako sam sretna što eto čitam da je neka od vas ostala trudna i da još jedno malo srce kuca

----------


## Mare 85

Hej Ljubav mamnina!
Mene je moj soc gin poslao na Sd, sad kad razmislim i sagledam cijelu situaciju, žao mi je! Ja bih osobno na VV..sve je brže i imam par cura oko sebe s VV bebama i to 2 s blizancima  :Smile: 
Što se tiče dr i samog rada nemam zamjerki,ali eto taj bolnički dug zbog kojeg svi ispaštamo.. spori lijekovi itd.
Već danima proučavam Cito i IVF Centar, cijene, postupke... mislim da mi ne gine to!
A o tome da se još negdje predbilježim sam i sama razmišljala...

----------


## inana

> draga kleopatra.. naoružaj se strpljenjem.. lijekovi idu poooolako puževim polukoracima! Navodno da je gotova 2011. i da ih je dobilo 2-3 iz 2012 lijekove... Ja sam 23/2012. i čekam s velikim grčemu želudcu! Ne znam što i kad da očekujem... išla sam na 2 AIH, na treći nisam htjela.. čekam te lijekove..


mi smo u istoj turi, plačaš kavu! hahah ili ja.  :Smile:

----------


## Mare 85

inana  :Smile: )))) Ma ne plaćam samo kafu...cijeli gablec!  :Smile:  Samo da budemo u istoj turi!

----------


## Evelyn73

Da li jos netko ceka IVF u 9. mjesecu, s ljekovima u frizideru, kao i ja?
Izgleda da su radi manjka novca smanjili i broj postupaka mjesecno,... ili se radi smo o cekanju novog zakona?
Inace, ja sam se u medjuvremenu isla raspitati i na VV, no ni tamo ne mogu prije doci na red. Trazi se androloska obrada za mm sto se dugo ceka i kad se sve zbroji dosla bih na red tek u 10 mj. Mozda bi dalje islo brze, ne znam. Poludjet cu do 9. mj  :Sad:

----------


## ljubav mamina

a kao, kod mene je bio načelan dogovor da ću prije ljeta preuzeti ljekove, a postupak u 9. mj. 
ali s obzirom da je s 2012. tek krenulo, ne nadam se tim terminima




> Da li jos netko ceka IVF u 9. mjesecu, s ljekovima u frizideru, kao i ja?
> Izgleda da su radi manjka novca smanjili i broj postupaka mjesecno,... ili se radi smo o cekanju novog zakona?
> Inace, ja sam se u medjuvremenu isla raspitati i na VV, no ni tamo ne mogu prije doci na red. Trazi se androloska obrada za mm sto se dugo ceka i kad se sve zbroji dosla bih na red tek u 10 mj. Mozda bi dalje islo brze, ne znam. Poludjet cu do 9. mj

----------


## luci07

> eh, htjela sam pitati jel neka od vas prijavljena u još neku bolnicu
> mislim, ove brojke su mi stvarno velike  npr. 170/2012!!! pa koliko je žena u svakoj bolnici samo u zagrebu prijavljeno za ivf???
> znam da je jako puno parova iz raznoraznih razloga u postupku
> 
> frendica me jučer pitala pa zašto se nisam prijavila u još neku bolnicu, možda negdje brže dođem na red za ljekove


Nisam pokušavala nigdje drugdje.
 Inače, sad pred desetak dana me dr zapisala za lijekove, dobila sam broj 250 i nešto. Rekli su mi da računam eventualno u 12.mj. Ali ja ionako tek krećem s inseminacijama.

----------


## kleopatra

Dobilaaa saamm M !!! kak mi se čudno veseliti zbog toga  :Smile: )) pusa curkice moje !!!!!!

----------


## luci07

Super, *kleopatra!*  :Smile: Ja svoju isto nestrpljivo iščekujem ovih dana.

----------


## Mare 85

Evelyn neka tvojih lijekova kod tebe u frižideru, brzo će i taj 9 mj! Ti si isto iz kraja 2011 ili? Kad si dobila lijekove?




> Da li jos netko ceka IVF u 9. mjesecu, s ljekovima u frizideru, kao i ja?
> Izgleda da su radi manjka novca smanjili i broj postupaka mjesecno,... ili se radi smo o cekanju novog zakona?
> Inace, ja sam se u medjuvremenu isla raspitati i na VV, no ni tamo ne mogu prije doci na red. Trazi se androloska obrada za mm sto se dugo ceka i kad se sve zbroji dosla bih na red tek u 10 mj. Mozda bi dalje islo brze, ne znam. Poludjet cu do 9. mj

----------


## Mare 85

A to za VV mi se čini sasvim uredu... Čekam dok se naprave te daljnje pretrage... znači nekih 4 mj samo do IVF-a! Zvuči odlično! Ovdje je već proletilo 6 mj a ne znam ni na čemu sam :/

----------


## Mery13

o konačno Kleopatrić da je stigla! Drži se, mislim na tebe, pusa :Kiss:

----------


## Evelyn73

Mare, ljekove sam cekala 0d druge pol. 10 mj. 2011.
Dobila ih u 5. 2012.

----------


## Mare 85

aj aj aj Evcelyn! Hvala ti! Sad definitivno ... ne nadam se postupku do Božića!

----------


## Laki

Drage moje cure sa SD!
Danas plus na testiću, 10 dnt 2 blastociste
Ne veselim se previše s obzirom na neko slabo smeđkasto krvarenje koje već traje 3.dan
Poludit ću do ponedjeljka kad vadim betu...
Držite fige da se ovo brljavljenje smiri i da ne dođe M...
Pusa svima i puno sreće vam želim.......

----------


## Mare 85

Draga Laki  :Smile: )))))
PLUSSSSSSSSS  čestitam!!
Ništa ne brini za to brlljavljenje,miruj,odmaraj  i javi u ponedjeljak beturinu!

----------


## Laki

Draga Mare85, ja sam bila broj 408 10/2011, ljekovi stigli početkom 3.mj. ali ih ja nisam mogla odmah podići pa su lijepo podijelili i moj paket, tako da sam čekala drugu turu i digla ih negdje poslje Uskrsa.
Jedino mi nije jasno, netko je bio rekao da će sestre zvati kad se dođe na red, mene nisu i da nema ovog foruma ne bi ni znala da dijele brojeve oko mog...
Ako su sad rekli da su počeli dijeliti 2012, onda bi mogla skoro doći na red... (kakav Božić, ne bit pesimistična, pa već dugo čekaš)
Želim ti da uskoro stignu ljekići u frižider i da napokon kreneš...

----------


## Mery13

Laki čestitam na plusiću i da sutra ugledaš ogromnu betu....sretno

----------


## inana

> inana )))) Ma ne plaćam samo kafu...cijeli gablec!  Samo da budemo u istoj turi!


daj zamisli... kolko čekanja... ovog puta sam znala, dok je izgovarao- računajte 4. mj, ako ne 4., onda ste u 5 sigurno u postupku- i ja zađem van, i velim mužu- pazi kaj ti velim, dok ih ja dignem, dok se izredaju go, dok dojde 21. dan, ja bum tam u 9. mj., i sad mi se sve čini da sam u pravu... grrrr... ali ajde, bar imam gablec...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mare 85

Hvala ti draga  :Love: 




> Draga Mare85, ja sam bila broj 408 10/2011, ljekovi stigli početkom 3.mj. ali ih ja nisam mogla odmah podići pa su lijepo podijelili i moj paket, tako da sam čekala drugu turu i digla ih negdje poslje Uskrsa.
> Jedino mi nije jasno, netko je bio rekao da će sestre zvati kad se dođe na red, mene nisu i da nema ovog foruma ne bi ni znala da dijele brojeve oko mog...
> Ako su sad rekli da su počeli dijeliti 2012, onda bi mogla skoro doći na red... (kakav Božić, ne bit pesimistična, pa već dugo čekaš)
> Želim ti da uskoro stignu ljekići u frižider i da napokon kreneš...

----------


## Mare 85

ha ha ha bleso  :Razz: 
ma gablec imaš sigurno, samo da mi dobijemo naše lijekove i neka ih u hladnjaku do 9 mj, nek su oni namam na oku  :Wink: 





> daj zamisli... kolko čekanja... ovog puta sam znala, dok je izgovarao- računajte 4. mj, ako ne 4., onda ste u 5 sigurno u postupku- i ja zađem van, i velim mužu- pazi kaj ti velim, dok ih ja dignem, dok se izredaju go, dok dojde 21. dan, ja bum tam u 9. mj., i sad mi se sve čini da sam u pravu... grrrr... ali ajde, bar imam gablec...

----------


## kika222

Čestitam Laki na plusiću... Nadam se velikoj  beti sad negdje.... Ja sutra imam transfer jedne mrvice  iz prirodnjaka! Molim Boga da se primi... Sretno svima!! Palčice još par dana do  pozitivne bete... Vidjet ćeš... Sretno ti bilo!!!

----------


## Laki

Curke, da i ovdje javim lijepu troznamenkastu betu *259,80 


*Kika222, pitala sam se gdje si, sretno sutra, super za prirodnjak...

----------


## antesa

*LAKIII.... čestitam ti draga svu sreću ovog sijeta ti želim!!!!!* Kika držim palćeve da uspiješ,samo hrabro !!!!! :Very Happy: 
 Baš mi je uljepšan dan,sutra kod Dr.B.....viaa Zg  :Klap:

----------


## Mare 85

Laaakiiii!!!  :Smile: )))) Čestitam od srca! Dalje polako i lagano! Puse

----------


## Mery13

laki predivne vijesti....čestitam....sretno do kraja :Smile:

----------


## inana

> ha ha ha bleso 
> ma gablec imaš sigurno, samo da mi dobijemo naše lijekove i neka ih u hladnjaku do 9 mj, nek su oni namam na oku


PS Tvoj bleso danas zvao gore... i kaj je bleso saznao? Blesi je sestra J. rekla- nazovi me drugi tjedan, kad vidimo kaj su podpisali... ne usudim se veseliti, ali, tvoj bleso, a time i ti, možda napune frižider doma drugi tjedan sa blagom!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mare 85

Ma ljubim ja svog blesu  :Razz: 
Meni su rekli da ih zovem iza 10.6. tako da u ponedjeljak zovem ranom zorom  :Smile: )) Ma bit će sigurno  :Smile: ))




> PS Tvoj bleso danas zvao gore... i kaj je bleso saznao? Blesi je sestra J. rekla- nazovi me drugi tjedan, kad vidimo kaj su podpisali... ne usudim se veseliti, ali, tvoj bleso, a time i ti, možda napune frižider doma drugi tjedan sa blagom!

----------


## Palcicazg

laki čestitam na lijepoj beti :Very Happy:  

kika držim fige za današnji transfer


a ja sam jučer 12DT i danas 13DT radila test doma i imam plusiće 
sutra idem u lab vaditi betu

----------


## Laki

Palčica, suuuuper za plusić  :Very Happy: 
Da ti beta sutra bude velika....

Kika222, javi kako je prošao transfer, puno sreće ti želim za ovaj prirodnjak!

Mare i inana, želim vam ljekiće što prije u frižideru......

I naravno curke, hvala Vam na čestitkama, sutra ponavljam betu i nadam se dobrom rezultatu...

Pusa svima

----------


## Mare 85

Palčice prekrasno!!! Ajme napokon dobre vijesti sa SD. Dugo smo stagnirali, a vidi sad trudnica, lijekova i puno dobrih vibrica! Baš sam sretna  :Smile: 
Laki hvala i mi se nadamo!

----------


## Mery13

kika za današnji transfer i da se mrvica čvrsto primi za svoju mamicu 
Palčice čestitam na plusiću....za lijepu troznamenkastu betu :Very Happy:

----------


## Mery13

Antesić da li mi ti to ideš u novi postupak....želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta.....ljubim te :Kiss:

----------


## marijakr

Danas sam bila na svetom duhu i dosla do broja 30 a ja danas dobila broj 262, ne kuzim uopce tu proceduru jer meni lojekovi trebaju za 8 mj.

----------


## kika222

Palčice došlo je i tvoje vrijeme!! Meni danas vraćena 1 blastica...Moram reći da mi je ovo dosad najbolji zametak tak da se stvarno nadam da će biti treća sreća... Hvala vam svima na podršci i lijepim željama!! Pusa

----------


## Palcicazg

Kika, predivne vijesti, bravo, baš sam sretna radi tebe  :Smile: 

Mare85 i inana da vam što prije stignu ljekići i da što prije krenete u uspješan postupak

svima šaljem pozitivne vibre ~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljubav mamina

joj, cure, počelo je s lijepim vijestima!

meni bauman rekao da nazovem 6.6. (sutra  :Smile:  za lijekove pa ću vam odmah javiti što sam saznala!

puseeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Mare 85

hvala ti na obavijesti, sad sam zvala gore i kažu dođite u petak u pola 11 po svoje lijekove  :Smile: ))))))))))




> Danas sam bila na svetom duhu i dosla do broja 30 a ja danas dobila broj 262, ne kuzim uopce tu proceduru jer meni lojekovi trebaju za 8 mj.

----------


## Laki

Juhuuu Mare85 i tvoj bleso, stigli ljekići.....  :Sing:  
Super cure, a sad brzo gore na dogovor!

Kika222, odlično za blasticu, nek ti donese sreću kao i meni....

Palčica, još jednom  :Very Happy: za plusić

Sutra vadim 2.betu i nadam se duplanju, a mirna ću biti tek za 2 tjedna kad čujem srčeko...

Pusa svima

----------


## ljubav mamina

Mare, suuuuuuuuuuuperrrrr!

joj, i ja se nadam da će meni isto reći sutra  :Smile: )))

javim!

----------


## Nela84

Draga Laki iskrene čestitke na beti  :Smile:  moja  Mare evo stigli tvoji ljekići  ..što je bilo daleko ,blizu je ..ja čekam svoj brojček 148 ma i to ce ubrzo  :Smile: svim ostaim curama želim srecu u bilo kojim smjerovima  :Smile: pusee

----------


## Mery13

Kika ma to je super....sad samo mazi bušicu...i samo pozitiva....bit će to prekrasan lipanj :Smile:

----------


## luci07

*laki,* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu!

*palčica,* čestitam na plusićima!

*kika222,* super za blasticu, čekamo dobru vijest za 2 tj!

Svima koji čekaju lijekove, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije dođu!

----------


## luci07

> Danas sam bila na svetom duhu i dosla do broja 30 a ja danas dobila broj 262, ne kuzim uopce tu proceduru jer meni lojekovi trebaju za 8 mj.


Ja sam dobila br. 253, ako se ne varam, i rekli su mi da neće biti prije 12.mj.

----------


## sany 7

Čestitke svim pozitivnim betama i da sve ide školski i plusićima.
Počele pozitivne bete na sv.duhu

----------


## Laki

Curke, ujutro sam vadila 2.betu i uspjela sam već dobiti rezultate preko telefona...
Od silnog uzbuđenja sam čula samo 800  :Very Happy:  , a žena mi je rekla 800 i nešto......

Sretna sam....

Krenulo je na SD, super

----------


## Mare 85

Laki baš si lucky  :Smile:  Čestitam i sreto dalje, mirno plovi ovo ljeto  :mama:

----------


## linalena

Palčice, Laki ajme drage moje, koje sreće veselje

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  sretno i da, doista je krenulo, nadam se da se to neki novvi mladi biolog/biologica obučava pa ima sretnu ruku/bistro oko

ja konačno nakon 3 mjeseca dobila M, lijekovi u frigu i čekamo kraj mjeseca da idemo po zeleno svjetlo za postupak u 7om, jedino me frka kaj ak se ne  promijeni zakon

----------


## Palcicazg

plusići su potvrđeni betom 209,30  :Very Happy: 

laki, lijepo ti se dupla!!!! šaljem vibre svima!!!

----------


## Mare 85

palčice  :Smile: ))) čestitam
stvarno same lijepe vijseti sa SD
SREEEETNA!!!

----------


## inana

> palčice ))) čestitam
> stvarno same lijepe vijseti sa SD
> SREEEETNA!!!


super vjesti, evo čitam i ne vjerujem da su došli... i cmoljim se naravno.. i nemrem vjerovati... e da, i cmoljim se...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mery13

Palčice čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubav mamina

danas mi se nitko nije javio na tel., tako da ne znam jesu li i za mene stigli lijekovi
bojim se da ništa neću saznati prije ponedjeljka 

super super cure! nadam se da ćemo i dalje čitati lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## antesa

Isuse ovdje dok ovo sve ćitam osmjeh mi ne silazi sa usana,sve prekrasne vijesti....*ĆESTITAM SVIM CURAMA!!!!!*bravo uspjele ste....sad se ćuvajte i mazite svoje mrvice!!!!!! Mery :Shy kiss:  tebi i bebici!!!!!
05.06. bila sam kod dr.B. u 9mj krećem u postupak Klomifenom,smanjena mi je plodnost a svim pacijenticama kojima je AMH hormon nizak bolje reagiraju na tablete nego na bocke tako kaže dr. ide odlićno i sa bockama al terapija mora bit puno agresivnija.
I eto dok ćekam ljekove a broj sam 170/2012 Dr. kaže da probamo sa Klomićima,ako upali super,a ako ne,do tad će mi stić ljekovi pa bi mi u 12mj,.napravijo postupak ljekovima,ugl; Curke ja sam broj 170 i Dr. je rekao da je gužva oko ljekova al do kraja godine i moj broj mora doć na red,znaći sve vi koje ste prije mene na redu nemojte brinit,jer sve će bit OK.... :Yes:  malo je gužva,al nije se teško i strpit....
Pusa svima...  :Kiss:

----------


## elizabeta

Evo ima još plusića sa SD. 
Danas, 10 dnt (dva 4dn zametka) plus  :Very Happy:  i opet plus.  :Very Happy: 
Nadam se da će sutra beta potvrditi plusiće. 

Čestitam svim plusićima i velikim betama!
Svim čekalicama puno sreće!

----------


## Loly

Cure moje drage evo i mene nakon kraćeg izbivanja, čitam vas redovito, ali vam nisam imalo što pametnoga napisati. 
Za početak* Laki i Palčice* čestitke od srca :Love:  :Love: 
Moj problem je sljedeći - nakon što sam prošli misec dobila mengu 8 dnt, ovaj ciklus mi kasni evo već 10 dana, prije 5 dana sam popodne napravila test, negativan, smada znam da bi trudnoća u našem slučaju bila čudo. Sad već lagano ludim, napuhnuta sam, imam lagane bolove, ma ništa konkretno. Nadam se da se nije nešto poremetilo.
Ima li tko slična iskustva, jeli i vama kasnila menga nakon neuspjelog stimuliranog postupka?
Ajde cure malo utjehe, stvarno mi treba, ljubim vas..  :Smile:

----------


## luci07

Loly, ne znam iz osobnog iskustva, ali mislim da sam vidjela da cure pišu da su im M znale kasniti nakon stimulacije. U svakom slučaju, nadam se da se nije ništa ozbiljno zbrčkalo. :Love:

----------


## linalena

Loly meni ti je kasnila 3 mjeseca i dobila tek nakon terappije estrofem+duphostan

----------


## Loly

Fala cure... Znači ne preostaje ništa nego čekati, u ponediljak sam kod svog ginića pa ću vidit što će mi on reći!
Puse svima i sreeeeetno  :Heart:

----------


## Mery13

Elizabeta bravo za plusić  :Very Happy:

----------


## ljubav mamina

elizabeta, čestitam!!!!!

----------


## Mare 85

evp curke moje vratila se ja iz Zg, pokupila svoje lijekove i budno ih čuvam u hladnjaku!
Mislili su me staviti u postupak u 7 mj, budući da trebam dobiti 21.6. neće moći, jer iz laba ode biologinja na neke konvencije i nema je do 10.7. Rekli su mi da je zadnja punkcija 20.6. i onda kreću opet 10.7. Tako da mi se ne poklapa s ciklusom. Ipak smo se odlučili za postupak u 9 mj! Jel ima još netko da ide  u postupak u 9 mj. Danas mi nitko nije nište detaljno objasnio..imam par pitanja
Ako ima tko da ide u 9 mj u postupak, molila bi da mi se javi na pp! Puse

----------


## kleopatra

Palćiceeeeeeeee  ajme meni što sam sretna zbog  tebe !!!!  weee... tisuču pusa ti šaljem !!!! konačno pozitiva na rodici !!!!!! jeeeeee !!!!!!  :Sing:  :Sing:  :Sing:  :Sing:  :Sing:

----------


## kleopatra

Elizabeta i Laki čestitkeee ........... želim i ja sad odmah u postupak .... ovo je ludiloooo... koliko pozitivnih beticaaaa !!!!!!! konačno je i u mene malo optimizma ušlo , jer kukam non- stop da meni nikad neče bit plusić  :Smile: ... samo tako nek se nastaviii!!!!!  ljubim vas sve !!!!!!!

----------


## kleopatra

> Fala cure... Znači ne preostaje ništa nego čekati, u ponediljak sam kod svog ginića pa ću vidit što će mi on reći!
> Puse svima i sreeeeetno


Loly meni je kasnila M ... odnosno posatupak (neuspjeli) sam imala u 2 mj ...treči mj sam dobila , ali mi je zato 4 i 5 mj  izostala ...dobila sam 1.6.  ...nadam se da sam ti bar malo pomogla !!

----------


## luci07

elizabeta,čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## elizabeta

evo plusići potvrđeni u petak (11 dnt) s veeeeeeeeeeelikom betom 917!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
sad jedva čekam uzv. kao da još ne vjerujem dok mi dr ne potvrdi.
evo meni je uspjelo iz prvog postupka  - tako da drage moje ... čuda se događaju!

----------


## Palcicazg

elizabeta, čestitam i bravo za pozitivnu ß iz prvog postupka  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mare 85

Elizabeta čestitiam! Koje si lijekove koristila u postupku!  Beta ti je prekrasna  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> evo plusići potvrđeni u petak (11 dnt) s veeeeeeeeeeelikom betom 917!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sad jedva čekam uzv. kao da još ne vjerujem dok mi dr ne potvrdi.
> evo meni je uspjelo iz prvog postupka  - tako da drage moje ... čuda se događaju!


Čestitam  :Smile: 
sretno dalje!

E, da... Čudda se događaju!
 :Smile:

----------


## Tomek1221

mi danas bili drugi put vraceni 3 komada 4.6.8 stanicni.

----------


## ljubav mamina

dobila sv. duh: u četvrtak idem po ljekove!  (35. na listi)

 :Smile:

----------


## Mare 85

:Kiss: ******* 





> dobila sv. duh: u četvrtak idem po ljekove!  (35. na listi)

----------


## elizabeta

Hvala svima na čestitkama.  :Smile: 
Terapija:
Koristila sam Decapeptyl (od 22. dana prethodnog ciklusa do 9. dana novog ciklusa), 
Menopur (3 ampule dnevno od 2. do 9. dana ciklusa), a 10. dan 2 ampule Brevactida (tzv. štoperica). 
12. dan ciklusa bila punkcija (dobivene 4 jajne stanice, dvije se oplodile i vraćene 4. dan). 
Dva dana nakon transfera jedan Decapeptyl.
Evo meni je to bila dobitna kombinacija.  :Smile: 

Sretno svima u bilo kojoj fazi postupka ili trudnoće.
 :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## Loly

Elizabeta čestitam!!
Tomek sretno!!!

Cure imam jedno pitanje, kako menga kasni evo dva tjedna, ginić mi je prepisao 10dana duphastona po dvi tablete dnevno, malo me muči što mi je to rekao telefonski, nisam bila ni na pregledu ni na ultrazvuku. Što da radim, da ih počnem piti ili da ipak inzistiram da prije napravi pregled?

----------


## Mare 85

Ja sam dobila drugačiju terapiju, ali se nadam isto dobitnu! 20 ampula menopura, 2 cetroide i 1 ovitrelle. Ne znam kako ću ih uzimati taj dio nismo još ustanovili! Jel netko imao ovakvu terapiju?

----------


## Mery13

elizabeta čestitam :Very Happy: ....ajde svoju betu javi na odbrojavanje pa da te stave na listu trudnica....nek se statistika o SD promjeni
tomek i draga sretno i za veliku troznamenkastu betu~~~~~~~

----------


## Laki

Mare85, al si nestrpljiva draga...
Dobila si više manje standardan kratki protokol, imala sam sve isto osim druge štoperice (valjda nisu tada imali ovitrele pa sam dobila brevactide)
Meni je još trebao jedan menopur pa su mi ga sestre dale u toku postupka...
Na pregledu 2.dc će ti dr. reći s koliko ampula menopura krećeš, ali mislim da sada svima daju 3 komada dnevno i tako nekih 5 dana, nakon toga 1.uzv, uvid u stanje endometrija, folikulića i daljnja uputa o broju menopura dnevno i cetrotide, za dan dva opet uzv, štoperica i to ti je draga sva filozofija...
Jel se planiraš pikati sama? Moj savjet je go for it....lakše i jednostavnije je to obaviti u komociji svog doma...
Ako imaš još pitanja tu sam...

Tomek i draga, drago mi je da ste opet tu, sretno ovaj puta...

Elizabeta  :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

> Cure imam jedno pitanje, kako menga kasni evo dva tjedna, ginić mi je prepisao 10dana duphastona po dvi tablete dnevno, malo me muči što mi je to rekao telefonski, nisam bila ni na pregledu ni na ultrazvuku. Što da radim, da ih počnem piti ili da ipak inzistiram da prije napravi pregled?



ja bi ti preporučila da ideš na pregled
meni tako nisu htjeli dati duphostan jer se on daje samo nakon O ako ne dođe do M
pregled UZV jje potvrdio da sam u prvom dijelu ciklusa (bila sam u njemu valjda 2.5 mjeseca)
nakraju sam dobila estrofem za zadebljavanje endometrija pa onda duphostan

Svim SD trudnicama velika česttitka  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mare 85

uhh da nestrpljiva  :Smile:  uzbuđena,euforična, zabrinuta i s grčem straha treba preživjeti još puna 3 mjeseca dok ne krenem u postupak! Jer trebam dobiti tek oko 20.9. :/
Hvala ti draga na iscrpnim informacijama,sad mi je puno toga jasnije... Znači 2 dc se zaputim gore na daljne dogovore i onda lagano s pikanjem. Planiram se sama pikati,pogledat ću koji filmić na youtubeu da vidim kako ide. Ali svi kažu da nije teško i kud i kamo jednostavnije nego tri puta dnevno ići u bolnicu.  
Ja sam mislila da se ide puno više puta na folikumetrije ili preglede, znači ne... Dogovor,2 folikumetrije i punkcija. Čak sam mislila da ću svki dan morati visjeti gore pa sam se raspitivala o smještaju oko bolnice da nešto unajmim na par dana, da ne putujem toliko.  Ali izgleda da nema potrebe.   Jedva čekam da to sve bude iza mene,  a onda opet do bete ufffff... nije lako-nikako!




> Mare85, al si nestrpljiva draga...
> Dobila si više manje standardan kratki protokol, imala sam sve isto osim druge štoperice (valjda nisu tada imali ovitrele pa sam dobila brevactide)
> Meni je još trebao jedan menopur pa su mi ga sestre dale u toku postupka...
> Na pregledu 2.dc će ti dr. reći s koliko ampula menopura krećeš, ali mislim da sada svima daju 3 komada dnevno i tako nekih 5 dana, nakon toga 1.uzv, uvid u stanje endometrija, folikulića i daljnja uputa o broju menopura dnevno i cetrotide, za dan dva opet uzv, štoperica i to ti je draga sva filozofija...
> Jel se planiraš pikati sama? Moj savjet je go for it....lakše i jednostavnije je to obaviti u komociji svog doma...
> Ako imaš još pitanja tu sam...
> 
> Tomek i draga, drago mi je da ste opet tu, sretno ovaj puta...
> 
> Elizabeta

----------


## Palcicazg

> mi danas bili drugi put vraceni 3 komada 4.6.8 stanicni.


bravo, bravo, samo neka se lijepo razvijaju, da li je to bio stimulirani? polustimulirani?

----------


## Laki

Mare85, nije baš da budu 2 folikulometrije, nekome se poklopi manje, a nekome više, ovisno o razvoju folikula ali i o dužini ciklusa... 
Nisam skužila ovaj dio 3 puta dnevno u bolnicu na pikanje, ako si mislila na 3 kom menopura oni ti se smućkaju zajedno i jedanput se pikneš kao od šale...
Ne znam od kuda putuješ pa te ne znam savjetovat u vezi smještaja, folikulometrije ti počinju u pola 8 i zapravo si brzo gotova...

Ja da prijavim današnji posjet dr.B. na 1.uzv poslje bete, tek sam 5+0 i vidi se jedan gestacijski mjehur od 7,5mm, drugi tjedan u srijedu sam opet gore...
Za sada je sve ok, još je rano za ŽV i EO

----------


## Laki

Palcicazg, kad ti ideš na 1.uzv?

----------


## Mare 85

da, mislila sam da se tri puta pikam..ma vidiš da nemam pojma, morat ću si na konzultacije ponijeti notes da sve zabilježim  :Smile: 




> Mare85, nije baš da budu 2 folikulometrije, nekome se poklopi manje, a nekome više, ovisno o razvoju folikula ali i o dužini ciklusa... 
> Nisam skužila ovaj dio 3 puta dnevno u bolnicu na pikanje, ako si mislila na 3 kom menopura oni ti se smućkaju zajedno i jedanput se pikneš kao od šale...
> Ne znam od kuda putuješ pa te ne znam savjetovat u vezi smještaja, folikulometrije ti počinju u pola 8 i zapravo si brzo gotova...
> 
> Ja da prijavim današnji posjet dr.B. na 1.uzv poslje bete, tek sam 5+0 i vidi se jedan gestacijski mjehur od 7,5mm, drugi tjedan u srijedu sam opet gore...
> Za sada je sve ok, još je rano za ŽV i EO

----------


## Palcicazg

> Palcicazg, kad ti ideš na 1.uzv?


sutra idem na 1.UVZ  :Smile: 

vidim da je kod tebe sve OK  :Klap:

----------


## Laki

Palcicazg, sretno danas na UZV, obavezno javi kako je prošlo... ja držim fige da sve bude super!

Mare85, sad vidim da si napisala da bi trebala dobit M krajem 9.mjeseca, pa kaj ne bi probala otići gore ciklus ranije, krajem 8.mjeseca na 2dc. (doduše ne znam koliko su ti dugi ciklusi)
Treba provjeriti kad počinju raditi nakon godišnjeg, a možda ti se baš poklopi da startaš krajem 8.
Jedino ako su rekli da ne rade cijeli 8.mjesec...

Ljubav mamina, vidim da sutra ideš po ljekove, javi nam plan za postupak...

----------


## MalaMa

drage moje, evo da na brzinu javim da nećemo u prirodni ovaj mjesec jer nam je sve palo na one praznike od 22.do 25. tako da se nadam da ćemo prebacit to za rujan. za tjedan dana idem na dogovor.

elizabeti čestitke!!!
tomek sretno!!

i svima ostalima držim palčeve  :Smile: 

lijepo je vidjet da su počeli dijeliti brojeve od ove godine, napokon.

----------


## inana

šta je ogromno, bijelo i od jučer zauzima cijelu policu u našem frižideru? jeeeej, ljekići! a dobra vjest za cure koje su iza br 30 je ta da su jučer opet išle po ljekove u apoteku, tak da zovite!  :Very Happy:  mi čekamo m, i krečemo... uh... možda bude ovaj put urodilo plodom...  :Very Happy:

----------


## inana

> da, mislila sam da se tri puta pikam..ma vidiš da nemam pojma, morat ću si na konzultacije ponijeti notes da sve zabilježim


bude tebi tvoj bleso sve pokazao, ako želiš, pikam te!  :Very Happy:  naravno, poslije gableca  :Very Happy:

----------


## luci07

Super za lijekove, inana!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubiloo

Nije me bilo neko vrijeme ovdje i razveselilo me toliko dobrih vijesti  :Very Happy:  
Laki, Palcicazg i Elizabeta velike čestitke na troznamenkastim betama  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  i držim fige da što prije ugledate mala srčeka na uzv-u  :Heart: 
Svima koji su čekalice bete želim da im beta bude lijepa troznamenkasta a ostalima da što prije krenu u postupak!

Ja sam danas obavila 2uzv........imamo 1cm i srceko kucka ko veliko  :Heart: .....presretna sam i konačno
počinjem vjerovati da se to meni stvarno događa.......presretna sam i stalno gledam slikice sa uzv-a......danas sam ušla u 8-mi tjedan.

----------


## luci07

Čestitam, bubiloo! Uživaj!

----------


## ljubav mamina

čestitam! 

vjeruj i uživaj !




> Nije me bilo neko vrijeme ovdje i razveselilo me toliko dobrih vijesti  
> Laki, Palcicazg i Elizabeta velike čestitke na troznamenkastim betama   i držim fige da što prije ugledate mala srčeka na uzv-u 
> Svima koji su čekalice bete želim da im beta bude lijepa troznamenkasta a ostalima da što prije krenu u postupak!
> 
> Ja sam danas obavila 2uzv........imamo 1cm i srceko kucka ko veliko .....presretna sam i konačno
> počinjem vjerovati da se to meni stvarno događa.......presretna sam i stalno gledam slikice sa uzv-a......danas sam ušla u 8-mi tjedan.

----------


## milasova8

bubiloo,prekrasna vijest..

----------


## Mare 85

ha ha ha,može može!  Krećeš sad u postupak? Ja čekam 9 mj! 





> bude tebi tvoj bleso sve pokazao, ako želiš, pikam te!  naravno, poslije gableca

----------


## Palcicazg

prvi UVZ i veliki smo 8mm  :Zaljubljen: 
idući tjedan opet kontrola

----------


## nana0501

da vam se i ja pridruzim ja krecem na SD 20.6 i mm je narucen isti dan. jedino su moji nalazi hormona stariji od 6mj jer sam imala spontani u 12mj tako da nisam nakon to vadila više. nadamo se najboljem. jel mi moze netko reci kakva je procedura i koliko se ceka otprilike da se krene sa postupkom.

----------


## luci07

*nana,* ovisi što ćete morati raditi od nalaza. Za aih se ne čeka ako je sve ok, meni se otegnulo zbog štitnjače, ali naručila nas je odmah kad smo skupili nalaze. A za ivf se nažalost čeka dugo, duga je lista za lijekove, a ide sporo.

Kod koga si naručena?

----------


## Laki

Palcicazg, izvrsno....
Kaj su ti rekli da se vidi, gestacijski mjehur ili i žumančana vrećica...
Za srčeko nam je nažalost još prerano... ali bit će drugi tjedan  :Very Happy:

----------


## elizabeta

Nana, ja sam čekala od 11. mjeseca, u travnju dobila lijekove, a u svibnju bila u IVF postupku. Da, čeka se dosta dugo. Za aih neznam.
Bubiloo čestitam na otkucajima  :Smile:  i ja jedva čekam da ih čujem. Do onda kao još ne vjerujem.
Palcicazg i Laki, kad ste došle ujutro na uzv? To je odmah nakon što dr obavi folikulometrije?
Meni je sestra J u petak kad sam joj javila betu rekla da dođem u četvrtak (sutra) pa ne znam u koje vrijeme je najbolje. 
Inana sretno!  :Bye:

----------


## nana0501

naručena sam kod dr.Turudić. sve od nalaza imamo jedino su hormoni stariji od 6mj
a bila sam na ciljanima sa klomifenom pa nisam reagirala cak ni na 200mg tako da se nadam da me nece stavit opet na klomifen

----------


## inana

> Nana, ja sam čekala od 11. mjeseca, u travnju dobila lijekove, a u svibnju bila u IVF postupku. Da, čeka se dosta dugo. Za aih neznam.
> Bubiloo čestitam na otkucajima  i ja jedva čekam da ih čujem. Do onda kao još ne vjerujem.
> Palcicazg i Laki, kad ste došle ujutro na uzv? To je odmah nakon što dr obavi folikulometrije?
> Meni je sestra J u petak kad sam joj javila betu rekla da dođem u četvrtak (sutra) pa ne znam u koje vrijeme je najbolje. 
> Inana sretno!


joooj, hvala!  <3

----------


## Palcicazg

bubilo bravo za srćeko!

elizabeta ja sam ti danas došla oko pola 10, nije bila gužva
na UVZ se vidio gestacijski mjehur i sad samo čekam da se čuju otkucaji  :Smile:

----------


## ana123

Na SD radi dr. Turudić, jel ima netko možda njen mail?

----------


## ljubav mamina

evo samo da javim da sam jutros bila na sv. duhu

preuzela lijekove, razgovarala s baumanom

čekamo 9. mj.  :Smile:

----------


## Mare 85

:Smile: )) Čekam s tobom  :Wink: 





> evo samo da javim da sam jutros bila na sv. duhu
> 
> preuzela lijekove, razgovarala s baumanom
> 
> čekamo 9. mj.

----------


## sutka

> )) Čekam s tobom


Bok cure... 
Evo da Vam se i ja pridružim, pratim već duže vrijeme, što se događa i kako se razvija situacija na SD jer sam i sama u postupku.

U devetom mjesecu naručeni za IVF.
Što se lijekova tiče stavljeni smo na listu 02.02.2012. , a podižemo ih početkm 7.mj.

To će biti prvi postupak.


Vidim da je krenulo lijepo, i drago mi je baš.
Želim Vam puno sreće svima .......  :Smile:

----------


## Mare 85

Sutka dobrodošla  :Smile: 
Znači i ti si s nama u 9mj!  Želim ti da uspije iz prve!

----------


## MASLINA1973

svim trudilicama i novim be(a)tama želim puno puno sreće!

I sama sam prije godinu dana bila u ovoj fazi i gotovo nevoljko pristala na priejdlog dr. Baumana da pokušamo u srpnju u prirodnom ciklusu. I - beta 222, a čudo upravo spava i uskoro će napuniti dva mjeseca. Sretno vam svima bilo :Smile:

----------


## sutka

Hvala Mare ... 

I ja želim tebi također. Ne mogu dočekati 9 mj.   :Smile: 

Sad će to brzo ...

----------


## tonili

*Cure ajde mi pliz napišite aktualne brojeve telefona za naručivanje!
TNX*

----------


## nina977

Tonili,broj je 3712 109

----------


## kleopatra

Cure jel zna netko do kad su Turudić ili Bauman gore ... kad bi nekog mogla uloviti u popodnevnim satima  :Sad:    HVALA!!!

----------


## MalaMa

kleopatra, ja sam naručena sutra kod dr.T malo prije 13 sati, dakle ona ce tada biti, a za kasnije ne znam

----------


## lberc

MalaMa,i ja sam sutra naručena u  13 i 15 kod dr.T....odlučila ipak krenuti zapisat se za ljekove,pa kad budu,ionak nemrem u stimulirani prije 9 mjeseca

----------


## Laki

Drage moje, samo da javim da imamo jedno malo treptajuće  :Heart: 

Sretno svima!

----------


## MalaMa

iberc ja tek sad vidjela što si napisala.  :Smile:  jesi bila danas? ja sam bila i bila brzo gotova samo smo prebacili prirodni za 9 mj. možda smo se i vidjele. br. lijekova mi je 232 i mogli bi oko Božića.

----------


## MalaMa

> Drage moje, samo da javim da imamo jedno malo treptajuće 
> 
> Sretno svima!


laki evo ja ću  :Very Happy:  za to malo srce i nek postane veeeliko!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## bubiloo

Laki čestitke za malo treptajuće  :Heart:  ........prekrasno  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Kada ti je iduća kontrola i da li ćeš od sada ići svom primarnom ginekologu na kontrole ili ostaješ na Sd-u?

Meni je iduća kontrola tek 18.7.-tada ću biti punih 12tt i to mi se čini tako daleko.......vrijeme mi tako sporo prolazi.

----------


## lberc

Laki,čestitke za srčeko!
Malama,bika sam,dobila sam broj 308,i dr mi je rekla da izvadim amh i da dođem sa nalazom u 10 mjesecu i da joj napišem sve stimulacije do sad,ljekovi,koliko stanica i koliko oplođenih.
Kaj taj amh,to se samo vadi krv?

----------


## elizabeta

Laki, čestitke za srčeko.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Palcicazg

Laki bravo za srčeko!!!!!!!!
bubilo i ja ti tako iščekujem iz dana u dan, ma samo neka je sve ok

Iberc AMH vadiš na uputnicu, najbolje na Vuk Vrhovcu, tu se ništa ne plaća 
laboratorij Vuk Vrhovec za AMH tel.    2353-883 

svim curama čekalicama  :Bye:

----------


## ljubav mamina

laki, čestitam! super super super...

nego, htjela sam pitati cure koje su bile na ivf-u i koje su tada bile zaposlene...
kako s bolovanjem?
i na koliko dugo se ide (da znam zbog posla)...
tj. koji je postupak

----------


## Mery13

Laki čestitke za malo  :Heart: ....sretno do kraja :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

> nego, htjela sam pitati cure koje su bile na ivf-u i koje su tada bile zaposlene...
> kako s bolovanjem?
> i na koliko dugo se ide (da znam zbog posla)...
> tj. koji je postupak



ljube ajd malo pročitaj ostale teme, ima hrpa informacija
dobiti ćeš odgovore i na pitanja koja ti još nisu ni pala na pamet

no da ja odgovorim na postavlljeno: tvoj soc.gin ti daje jedan papir s kojim ideš općoj praksi, i ona otvara bolovanje
nekako smo *najčešće* 2 tjedna na bolovanju, problem je to rastegnuti od punkcije do 12dnt
moraš razgovarati sa svojim dokktorima, jer i tu svaki vodi svoju politika

drage moje SD trudnice, čestitam vam svima i  velika pusa i figa i vibra i sve sve najbolje komadi moji mali (hehehe ne još zadugo)

ja u srijedu gore, 25dc da vidim jel ću u srpnju u postupak

----------


## nana0501

ja sam jucer bila kod dr i stavila nas je na listu za ljekove br 304 sam. vjerojatno smo se srele  :Smile:  u 9mj mi je rekla da dodem na kontrolu

----------


## elizabeta

Evo i kod mene kucaju dva srčeka. Laki i Palcicazg i ostale koje znate: pliz pomoć - jeste nastavile s terapijom nakon srčeka? ja sam koristila pola decortina i andola dnevno te 3x2 utrogestan. danas bio dr koji nema puno veze s MPO pa nije bio siguran, al sestra mi rekla da kasnije nazovem da će pitat, al mi se zadnjih sat vremena ne javlja. Sad sam u neznanju. Pliz help!!!

----------


## Mery13

Draga Elizabeta, meni je dr.B ukinuo decortin nakon ultrazvuka, kad smo vidjeli srčeko a utrogestane stavljam i dalje sad sam u 10tt....sretno

----------


## Palcicazg

*Elizabeta*, meni je doktorica napisala da nastavim sa terapijom pola decortina i pola andola (prošlu srijedu mi je taman bilo 5TT)
i nadam se da će mi ukinuti decortin nakon što obavim kontrolu idući tjedan

----------


## reny123

Cure, svratite na pdf Kampanja za hitnu izmjenu Zakona o medicinski  potpomognutoj oplodnji. Pročitajte što nam se sprema, aktivirajte se!

----------


## lberc

Palcicazg,hvala za broj,zvala jučer,al mi je rekla da zovem u srijedu jer su radili skračeno.

----------


## Tomek1221

Imam jedno pitanje za malo iskusnije.mi smo bili u pon na transferu 11-6.i rekli su nam da je jajasce puknulo.sta to nije onda prekasno za transfer vec?jer ako je puknulo ovulacija je prosla?vratili du nam 3 komada odmrznutih.i danas je zena dobila pms 12 dan nakon transfera.isto malo prerano.pa se pitam jrl oni gore uopce pogode dan za vracanje tih oplodjenih jajasca?

Tapatalk u trku HTC hd2

----------


## Mery13

> Imam jedno pitanje za malo iskusnije.mi smo bili u pon na transferu 11-6.i rekli su nam da je jajasce puknulo.sta to nije onda prekasno za transfer vec?jer ako je puknulo ovulacija je prosla?vratili du nam 3 komada odmrznutih.i danas je zena dobila pms 12 dan nakon transfera.isto malo prerano.pa se pitam jrl oni gore uopce pogode dan za vracanje tih oplodjenih jajasca?
> 
> Tapatalk u trku HTC hd2


Bez ljutnje Tomek ali" oni gore "kako ih ti zoves znaju jako dobro svoj posao!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tomek1221

Pa nisam reko da neznaju.nego sam pito da mi neko objasni jer mi bas nije jasan postupak taj.kaj bi se ljutio,pa forum je zato da se razmjenjuju iskustva.

Tapatalk u trku HTC hd2

----------


## elizabeta

Mery, Palcicazg hvala na odgovoru. Nisam prije stigla odgovoriti. 
Danas sam dobila i službeno dopuštenje od dr da prekinem s decortinom, ostatak terapije po starom.
Sretno svima u bilo kojoj fazi postupka!
Pozz od mene i moja :Heart:   :Heart: !  :Bye:

----------


## kleopatra

cure koji je broj na redu ? ja sam 156??   :Kiss: *

----------


## ljubav mamina

ja sam prije cca 2 tj. preuzela ljekove, a bila sam 35. na listi




> cure koji je broj na redu ? ja sam 156??  *

----------


## nana0501

a ja sam 305  :Sad:

----------


## MalaMa

curke ja sam 323, zadnji obračun  :Smile:  je da će to biti oko Božića

----------


## linalena

ja otkazala postupak u srpnju
prebacila ga na 9/10 mjesec

----------


## inana

od utorka pikalica... sve mi je kao u nekom snu...  :Very Happy:  ali ne odustajemo... stariji, zreliji, realniji.. ali nada je tu...  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Pozdrav svima! Imam pitanje pa ako je koja od vas imala sličnu situaciju molim da mi pomognete! Naime, ja sam u 6 mj imala prirodnjak, 8dnt počela sam imati smeđi iscjedak prva tri dana a onda je još dva bio krvavi, ja mislila menga. Onda mi je 8dc počeo opet smeđi iscjedak, znači nakon tzv.  menge.. I traje mi već tjedan dana i zadnja tri dana je jako tamno smeđe kao krvarenje, danas je malo slabije. No, ja sam prije tri dana napravila  test i bio je blijedi plusić ! Sutra ujutro idem kod dr pa vadit betu ali me muči to smeđe krvarenje...

----------


## Laki

Draga Kika222, meni je isto nakon ET blastocisti 8 dnt krenulo smečkasto brljavljenje koje je nakon 2 dana bilo i krvavo i potrajalo je sigurno 4-5 dana. Slično mengi ali puno slabije. Bila implantacija.
Nakon toga nisam imala nikakvo brljavljene kao što ti navodiš zadnja 3 dana. 
Brzo doktoru i javi što kaže... držim fige da bude sve ok...

----------


## Evelyn73

Cure, da li ste ovih dana isle u kliniku? 
Pitam jer sam bila za danas narucena za kontrolni pregled / dogovor za 9. mj. kod dr B. medjutim, kad sam nazvala, receno mi je da njega nema... i navodno ga nema do cca 15.7. - mogu pokusati poslije, ali nema termina za narudzbu... ali, nekako sam jedva izvukla tu informaciju (za koju se pitam da li je uopce tocna) i zapravo je sve ostalo nedoreceno... kao "nista se ne zna"  :Sad: 
Nije mi ovih dana bas sjajna situacija na poslu da bih trcala gore ako ga doista nema pa pitam vas ovdje, zna li netko sto se dogadja? Da li je jos netko narucen kod dr. B. ovih dana ili do kraja mjeseca?
Hvala!

MamaMa - kako to da ides na prirodni. Ja sam shvatila da prirodnjaka nema do daljnjega!?

Svim curama koje su imale srece i objavile divne vijesti - veeelike cestitke!!!

----------


## MalaMa

evelyn za dr. b ti nemam pojima i tu ti ne mogu pomoći. ali ako su ti gore tako rekli onda vjerojatno je tako. ne znam zašto misliš da je ostalo nedorečeno.
što se prirodnog tiče to smo dogovorili u 5 nakon neuspjelog IVF-a. ne znam kako. ja pitala i dobila pozitivan odgovor. mada sam i ja čula isto da toga nema. možda se dr.smilovala jer smo mi godinu i pol čekali za 1.IVF i do tad nismo ništa probali drugo.

----------


## luci07

Cure, sretno svima koje se spremate u postupak! Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Od moje inseminacije ipak ništa jer sam u međuvremenu prirodno zatrudnila!  :Very Happy:

----------


## inana

danas su pale prve pikice, nadam se da će ovaj put biti uspješan...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mery13

luci07 prekrasne vijesti....čestitam.....sretno do kraja :Very Happy: 
inana sretno s pikicama i da bude puno dobrih jajnih stanica :Smile:

----------


## Palcicazg

*luci07* predivne vijesti. bravo za lijepu betu  :Klap:

----------


## Vrci

Malo upadam u temu, išla bih na sv.duh na hitnu večeras da mi daju štopericu

dobila sam ampule i vodu, dr mi rekao da mogu iskoristiti igle od gonala... jel trebam sve to nositi, ili tamo imaju svu opremu, a ja uzmem samo lijek?

----------


## Mare 85

Prekrasno! Čestitam,čuvaj se draga  :Kiss: 




> Cure, sretno svima koje se spremate u postupak! Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Od moje inseminacije ipak ništa jer sam u međuvremenu prirodno zatrudnila!

----------


## Mare 85

Imaju oni sve  :Wink:  Ponesi samo lijek!



> Malo upadam u temu, išla bih na sv.duh na hitnu večeras da mi daju štopericu
> 
> dobila sam ampule i vodu, dr mi rekao da mogu iskoristiti igle od gonala... jel trebam sve to nositi, ili tamo imaju svu opremu, a ja uzmem samo lijek?

----------


## Vrci

Hvala, znači uzmem te 2 ampule i vodu i to je to?

Nadam se da bude ok  :Smile:

----------


## Mare 85

Ja kad god idem na štopericu ponesem samo ampule i otopinu jer ne dobijem ostali pribor uz štopericu. U Bolnici toga bar imaju,zašto bi kupovala!?!

----------


## Mare 85

Imam pitanje za sve moje drage koje sa mnom čekaju postupak u 9 mj.
Što su vam rekli,odnosno napisali kad da dođete?
Meni na povijesti bolesti piše da dođem 1dc u rujnu s uputnicom za pregled, da li je potrebno da odem i prije pa obavim detaljne konzultacije i dobijem protokol ili se to sve odradi taj 1 dc!?????!
U velikoj sam dilemi,ako mi netko pouzdano može odgovoriti bila bih zahvalna.

----------


## MalaMa

Mare85 mislim da ćeš sve dogovoriti 1 dc. to je moje mišljenje. meni su rekli da dođem 7dc na folikulometriju, međutim ja idem u prirodni.

Luci07 ne može biti ljepših vijesti od ove! čestitam i sretno!!!

Inana boc, boc, pa onda veeeelika beta prijavljena ovdje!  :Smile:  tako ja vidim tu situaciju  :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## Laki

Mery13, ako se ne varam sada si negdje u 12tt, do kada ti je rečeno da koristiš utrogestan? Jesi bila skoro na SD-u ili si kod svog ginekologa?

Drage pikalice i čekalice želim vam puno sreće....

Vrci, sretno sutra na punkciji....

----------


## Mery13

Draga Laki ja sam ti u 12tt po mom izračunu ali po njihovom sam već zakoračila u 13tt (po veličini ploda), utrogestane stavljam i dalje ali se nadam da od sljedeće kontrole 18.07. više neću morat. Ja sam ti ostala na SD samo dalje me vodi dr.Hafner.
Kako si ti? Osjećas li se dobro? Ti si sad negdje u 7tt? Ideš i ti kod njih na SD?

----------


## Vrci

Hvala Laki
Evo doktorica na hitnoj ginekološkoj (valjda je bila dr) je bila jako ljubazna, i nije bilo problema  :Smile:

----------


## inana

> Mare85 mislim da ćeš sve dogovoriti 1 dc. to je moje mišljenje. meni su rekli da dođem 7dc na folikulometriju, međutim ja idem u prirodni.
> 
> Luci07 ne može biti ljepših vijesti od ove! čestitam i sretno!!!
> 
> Inana boc, boc, pa onda veeeelika beta prijavljena ovdje!  tako ja vidim tu situaciju  sretno!


iz tvojih usta u Božje uši!  :Kiss:

----------


## Laki

Mery13 imaš pp

----------


## anny5

Lijep pozdrav svima!!
Spremam se na mpo na sv. duhu pa kad vec pratim situaciju ovdje na forumu, dolucila sam se i registrirati.

Cestitam svim trudnicama, a ostalima zelim puno srece u postupcima!





> curke ja sam 323, zadnji obračun  je da će to biti oko Božića


malama, ako je tvoj podatak tocan, uljepsala si mi ne samo dan nego i cijelo ljeto. ja imam broj 311 i meni je dr. turudic rekla da mogu ocekivati lijekove u travnju iduce godine  :Sad:

----------


## MalaMa

> Lijep pozdrav svima!!
> Spremam se na mpo na sv. duhu pa kad vec pratim situaciju ovdje na forumu, dolucila sam se i registrirati.
> 
> Cestitam svim trudnicama, a ostalima zelim puno srece u postupcima!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> malama, ako je tvoj podatak tocan, uljepsala si mi ne samo dan nego i cijelo ljeto. ja imam broj 311 i meni je dr. turudic rekla da mogu ocekivati lijekove u travnju iduce godine


joj anny5 oprosti,morat ću te razočarati  :Sad:  ja sam 232, a ne 323. nisam vidjela da sam krivo napisala, pomiješale mi se brojke  :Confused: 
mislim da je travanj bliži istini, sorry!

----------


## Inesz

drage cure,
zar se toliko dugo čeka na ljekove na SD? pa što se to događa tamo?
 :Sad:

----------


## anny5

malaMa, e to se vec poklapa s ovim sto su meni rekli... koma! 
ja cekam nalaze hormona i da se moj gin vrati s godisnjeg pa cemo razmotriti i druge varijante, dugo mi je cekat 4. mjesec. 

jel ide neko u prirodni postupak na sv. duhu? ja sam pitala pa mi je dr rekla da nisu bas neki rezultati i da ne moze...

----------


## inana

prijava- danas štoperica, petak punkcija... držite figice!

----------


## luci07

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve prođe super! :fige:

----------


## kiara79

inana draga...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba ..

----------


## Kadauna

ajmo ljudi slati letak laži i istine o potpomognutoj oplodnji kako bismo   širili istine kontra laži koji se šire ovih dana o nama pacijentima  MPO  - da smo ubojice i slično!!!

Proslijedite jednostavno mailom niže navedeni tekst i linkove, dižite na FB! Ovo se ljudi tiče svih nas!




> Svatko od nas može pomoći u širenju istine i  zalaganju za prava   svih   građanki i građana ove zemlje, a osobito onih  kojima je  potrebno    liječenje kako bi ostvarili najljepši dar  roditeljstva.  
> 
> Pročitajte *   ovdje* http://www.roda.hr/article/read/isti...nutoj-oplodnji 
> i podijelite ovaj *letak* http://www.roda.hr/uploads/neplodnos...5%BDI_2012.pdf 
> 
> Pomozite prenijeti istinu o tome što medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja uistinu jest!  
> 
> Pomozite demantirati neistine te skandalozne, lažne i neutemeljene      optužbe koje se šire u javnosti na štetu pacijentica i pacijenata koji      imaju stvaran medicinski problem i potrebu za liječenjem!  
> 
> ...

----------


## Mare 85

Draga sretno i neka sve prođe kako treba!




> prijava- danas štoperica, petak punkcija... držite figice!

----------


## inana

> inana draga...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba ..


hvala svima na lijepim željicama, a posebno tebi...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## inana

> Draga sretno i neka sve prođe kako treba!


od gableca se nebuš izvukla!  :Very Happy:

----------


## MalaMa

inana sretno sutra!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## inana

imam jedno pitanjce... jel se kome od vas desilo da u stimulaciji gonal i cetrotid, ovo drugo uopće ne dobije? meni su samo gonale dali, ovo drugo čubi doma, i nisam ga primila...  :Sad:  hvala svima na lijepim željama, a sada opet stisnite fige srećice, i ne puštajte tak nekig 2-3 tjedna  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mare 85

Ha ha ha! Ne bum, ne bum! Pojest ćemo mi i janje cijelo samo daj Bože razloga za slavlje! Kad uhvatiš vremena napiši mi na pp kako si podnijela stimulaciju i cijeli protokol,koliko folikumetrija i sve sve ostalo.. pusa




> od gableca se nebuš izvukla!

----------


## inana

[QUOTE=Mare 85;2183620]Ha ha ha! Ne bum, ne bum! Pojest ćemo mi i janje cijelo samo daj Bože razloga za slavlje! Kad uhvatiš vremena napiši mi na pp kako si podnijela stimulaciju i cijeli protokol,koliko folikumetrija i sve sve ostalo.. pusa[/Q

imaš dugačku i iscrpnu pp!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiara79

> imam jedno pitanjce... jel se kome od vas desilo da u stimulaciji gonal i cetrotid, ovo drugo uopće ne dobije? meni su samo gonale dali, ovo drugo čubi doma, i nisam ga primila...  hvala svima na lijepim željama, a sada opet stisnite fige srećice, i ne puštajte tak nekig 2-3 tjedna


meni se desilo..2 x sam imala protokol gonal+cetrotide,etrotide nikad nisam dobila,a imala sam ih doma..
prvi put sam ih sma morala kupiti..
rezultat 0 js..

----------


## inana

> meni se desilo..2 x sam imala protokol gonal+cetrotide,etrotide nikad nisam dobila,a imala sam ih doma..
> prvi put sam ih sma morala kupiti..
> rezultat 0 js..


nada umire zadnja...

----------


## nana0501

koje brojeve dijele sad za ljekove? dokle smo stigli?

----------


## kiara79

> nada umire zadnja...


nažalost ne bih se složila sa time...moja je i pokopana.

----------


## Mare 85

inana draga, kako je prošla punkcija ??? Ljubim!

----------


## MalaMa

inana čekamo izvještaj  :Smile: )

----------


## inana

punkcija nije bila nikad bolnija, a oni nisu bili nikad miliji... unatoč promjenjenoj terapiji, i jakoj stimulaciji, dobili smo 3 čvrgice. Nisam uspjela čuti kaj biologica priča, i mislim da nije najsretnija, ali, ja se nadam, i veselim, i čekam... ko za vraga, vikend je pa nemrem zvati gore, ali rekao mi je da dođem u pon., i da kaj bude, to vračamo... kakvi god bili rezultati, ja se nadam... nisam još nikad tolko krvarila nakon punkcije, i dosta me buba, ali ne uzimam niš za bolove, i vjerujem da bude do jutra sve tip- top.. mojim navijačicama molbica- ako ima koja molitvica da ju izgovorite za nas i naše tri mršavice... nisam se stigla javit, do sad mi šogica tu visila, a kak nitko niš nezna, a sama sam doma, nemrem joj reći- gle, raspadam se daj odi doma... uglavnom, sretna sam da je to iza nas...

----------


## luci07

*inana,* drži se, odmaraj, nadam se da ćeš se oporaviti brzo. A vibram iz sveg srca za uspješan tulum u labu i da te mrvice u pon ugodno iznenade.  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Mare 85

Draga molit ću za tebe sv Riti i sv Marti. Umotaj se u dekicu i legi..ljubim

----------


## inana

eto, naspavana, odmorena, ne boli više jako, onak blago mengasto boli, i dalje nebum niš za bolove uzela, sve bu ok... a kaj se malih čvrgica tiče... nadam se jako, strah me je, i cijeli dan sam u mislima u čekaonici pred onim vratima, i mislim si kaj je s njima... valjda bude sve ok, hvala kaj mislite na nas i navijate. Nadam se da bumo pojeli tu janjetinu koju nam je Mare 85 obečala...   :Kiss:

----------


## Mare 85

joooj nadam se.... volim janjetinu jako  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

inana  :Kiss:  te da prestane bolit i krvarit. nek što brže prođe vikend i dođe ponedjeljak da te to iščekivanje ne gnjavi dugo. izmolit ću navečer molitve i za tebe! ~~~~~~~

----------


## inana

> inana  te da prestane bolit i krvarit. nek što brže prođe vikend i dođe ponedjeljak da te to iščekivanje ne gnjavi dugo. izmolit ću navečer molitve i za tebe! ~~~~~~~


 :Kiss:

----------


## Laki

Inana sretno danas, javi lijepe vijesti......

----------


## Mare 85

inana darling  :Love:

----------


## inana

eto.. od uzbuđenja nisam mogla spavati, jer idem po mrveke... sumnjala sam da su svi uspjeli jer su po mom prerano čupali, ali... i dođem tam, javim se da sam za transfer, a ona- vi neidete danas na transfer- ja koza pomislim da budu ih držali do blastica ili kaj, a kad tamo šok- niti jedna se nije oplodila, jedna bila nezrela a dsvije kvalitetne, te dvije su injekcirane i ništa se nije desilo... slomljena sam.. trebala sam čekati otpusno pismo i dogovor, ali niš od toga...nisam mogla, možda sutra... zuji mi u ušima, plačem i u komi sam, toliko tuge da je nemrem opisati... i veli mi ona da je iznenađena tim rezultatom... kao da ja nisam.. mislim da bum malo plakala, i neznam kaj bum i kak dalje, toliko mi je jadno sve onak iznutra da nemrem opisati... Mare 85,  niš od janjetine... suze mi pune oke i nemrem se koncentrirat, srce kao da mi je izčupano iz prsa...  :Sad:

----------


## luci07

Ajme, inana, tako mi je žao! :Love:

----------


## nana0501

inana  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Palcicazg

inana čitam i ne vjerujem, baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## inana

ni ja ne vjerujem... ni ja... i kaže mi biologica- svi se čudimo.. oni se čude a meni srce raspadnuto, nisam to očekivala, nikako... nemam riječi, samo suze... nisam ni otpusno pismo čekala, jednostavno sam se raspala od jada, i muž me doma odveo... možda odem ovaj tj., možda ne, neznam..

----------


## M@tt

> ni ja ne vjerujem... ni ja... i kaže mi biologica- svi se čudimo.. oni se čude a meni srce raspadnuto, nisam to očekivala, nikako... nemam riječi, samo suze... nisam ni otpusno pismo čekala, jednostavno sam se raspala od jada, i muž me doma odveo... možda odem ovaj tj., možda ne, neznam..


Inana draga sve sam ti već rekao na pm. Ne znam, ja bih mijenjao mjesto liječenja. Jer nešto takvo da se desi nakon punkcije i svega onog što prethodi transferu??  :Crying or Very sad:  Katastrofa živa...

----------


## inana

M@tt, nemaš frke, opet se plačem... kaj misliš da ne mislim sve kaj si mi napisao? Pa grizla bi od jada i tuge... užas...

----------


## MalaMa

O inana zao mi je  :Sad: ( dodjoh vidjrt kako je proslo i evo sto ugledah,tugu i bol. Bad mi je zao! Ne znam sto ti reci. Placi i isplaci se da malo srcu olaksas.  :Sad:

----------


## lberc

Inana,točno znam kak se osjećaš,i ja sam to prošla(nakon 30 gonala jedna stanica i ta se naravno nije oplodila)...osjećala sam se gore nego da sam dobila nalaz negativne bete...
Isplači se,napravi plan za dalje :Love:

----------


## nana0501

cure znate od kad dr Turucic ide na go?

----------


## Inesz

inana, baš mi je žao da je tako ispalo.  :Love: 

ništa za transfer? baš se pitam imaju li oni na sv Duhu još onu staru ekipu biologa, ili su kako se već pričalo neki od biologa otišli?


Iberc, vidim da nakon pune stimulacije si imala samo jednu stanicu, jesi provjerila amh?

cure, sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Mare 85

inana...nema te riječi kojom bi te sada utješila... istuguj,isplaći...
plaćem s tobom..svi naši strahovi i sumnje se ostvaruju i mene to čeka osjećam i bojim se. Ljubim te!
Nadam se iz dna duše da će nam kad-tad uspijeti!

----------


## ljubav mamina

Inana, drž' se! 
tu bol i tugu ne mogu niti zamisliti... pazi se, ne odustajte....

----------


## lberc

> Iberc, vidim da nakon pune stimulacije si imala samo jednu stanicu, jesi provjerila amh?
> 
> cure, sretno


Dr mi je tek sad dala da izvadim amh,jučer došao nalaz.amh je 16.9,mislim da je to dosta malo,bumo vidli kaj bu dr rekla na to...zanimljivo je kaj ja sa  istom stimulacijom reagiram sa 6 i to dobrih stanica,a drugi put dobim jedva jednu i ta se ne oplodi.

----------


## kiara79

> Dr mi je tek sad dala da izvadim amh,jučer došao nalaz.amh je 16.9,mislim da je to dosta malo,bumo vidli kaj bu dr rekla na to...zanimljivo je kaj ja sa  istom stimulacijom reagiram sa 6 i to dobrih stanica,a drugi put dobim jedva jednu i ta se ne oplodi.


lberc moj AMH je 15 i u full stimulacijama ništa jajnih stanica,u prirodnjaku,ništa,sa klomifenom ništa...
hmmmm..a duuuugo vremena su navodili kak imam pcos,a niti jedne ciste na jajnicima,omjer LH i FSH odličan..
ne znam ko je tu lud--uglavnom sad sam već malo više od godinu dana na pauzi jer nemam snage za još jedno razočaranje...

----------


## Inesz

@Iberc,
to nije nizak amh.
razlog slabog odgovora na stimulaciju trebalo bi tražiti negdje drugdje.

----------


## lberc

ne znam više,ni ja nikad nisam imala nijedne ciste,pcos mi niko nije spominjal,hormoni su mi isto bili dobri..baš me zanima kaj mi bu dr rekla,ja mislim da to kaj jedanput reagiram super,drugi put ne,ima veze sa stresom.
A,kaj su tebi uopće rekli zakaj tak reagiraš,možda da promjeniš bolnicu...ne znam...uživaj u svojoj Teni,i to ti je veliki uspjeh,sigurno je preslatka,i ja bi posvojila da je to malo jednostavnije :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jan

Pozdrav drage moje.Evo mijesecima čitam forum i nikako se ućlaniti.Prošle godine sam bila prvi put na umijetnoj(IVF)ali sa klomifenima,i nažalost beta 0.0.Sada sam na gonalima i decaptilu,8dc.Sutra na sv.duh na folikumetriju pa cemo vidjeti kako napredujem.Nemam baš nešto iskustva u svemu ovome ali drago mi je da ste tu i da možemo razmijeniti iskustva i pomoći jedna drugoj koliko se to može.Pusa svima i velika želja da svi mi uspijemo ispuniti svoje snove :Yes:  :Heart:

----------


## BHany

> Pozdrav drage moje.Evo mijesecima čitam forum i nikako se ućlaniti.Prošle godine sam bila prvi put na umijetnoj(IVF)ali sa klomifenima,i nažalost beta 0.0.Sada sam na gonalima i decaptilu,8dc.Sutra na sv.duh na folikumetriju pa cemo vidjeti kako napredujem.Nemam baš nešto iskustva u svemu ovome ali drago mi je da ste tu i da možemo razmijeniti iskustva i pomoći jedna drugoj koliko se to može.Pusa svima i velika želja da svi mi uspijemo ispuniti svoje snove


Pripojila sam postojećoj temi, sukladno pravilima foruma.

Dobro došla, jan. Možeš nastaviti ovdje postavljati pitanja :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> Pozdrav drage moje.Evo mijesecima čitam forum i nikako se ućlaniti.Prošle godine sam bila prvi put na umijetnoj(IVF)ali sa klomifenima,i nažalost beta 0.0.Sada sam na gonalima i decaptilu,8dc.Sutra na sv.duh na folikumetriju pa cemo vidjeti kako napredujem.Nemam baš nešto iskustva u svemu ovome ali drago mi je da ste tu i da možemo razmijeniti iskustva i pomoći jedna drugoj koliko se to može.Pusa svima i velika želja da svi mi uspijemo ispuniti svoje snove


draga jan dobro došla nam,a još prije ošla na drugi topic o trudnoći..
kao prvo moram te upozoriti,nije umjetna oplodnja nego potpomognuta...
nema apsolutno ničeg umjetnog ni u tvom jajašcu,ni u spermiću niti se išta umjetno radi u laboratoriju,već se samo pomaže da se spoje dvije stanice koje se prirodno ne mogu...
sorry,ali morala sam ti na to skrenuti pažnju.

želim ti svu sreću u ovom postupku i da ostaneš trudna..
piši nam malo o sebi,kolko imate godina,dijagnoze.. :Smile: i javi nam se češće..

----------


## nana0501

dobro došla i slazem se sa ovim o umjetnoj oplodnji i smatram da si u pravu potpuno i potpomognuta oplodnja je puno puno prikladniji naziv

----------


## Laki

Pozdrav cure sa Sd-a!
Vidim da je nastupilo maksimalno zatišje...
Na jesen svima želim dobitne postupke i ljetne bebice...

Ja imam pitanjce za moje trudnice...
Cure, do kojeg ste tjedna koristile utrogestane, molim Vaša iskustva i preporuke dr.-a
Hvala i pusa svima...

----------


## ljubav mamina

da, i ja primijetila zatišje
skupljamo snagu za jesen  :Smile: 

ugodno ljeto svima!

----------


## jan

Da,u pravu ste.Malo sam izgubljena.Nisam bila na ivf nego na amh.Danas sam bila na punkciji i izvađene su ćetri stanice i u ponedjeljak idem na ivf.Nemogu vam opisati koliko sam uzbuđena.

----------


## Sneki41

Curke moje drage, imam pitanje...koliko se ceka na postupak na Sv. Duhu? U Petrovoj narucuju za svibanj/2013.

----------


## Inesz

Sneki
evo, tu smo pisale:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/74721-L...a-po-klinikama

----------


## kiara79

> Da,u pravu ste.Malo sam izgubljena.Nisam bila na ivf nego na amh.Danas sam bila na punkciji i izvađene su ćetri stanice i u ponedjeljak idem na ivf.Nemogu vam opisati koliko sam uzbuđena.


super,želim ti sreću i da ti uspije iz prve!!

sneki,lista je preeeeduga...mislim da je bolje sreću potražiti drugdje..

----------


## Sneki41

> Sneki
> evo, tu smo pisale:
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/74721-L...a-po-klinikama


Hvala Inesz...citam i ne vjerujem, ja sam mislila da je samo u Petrovoj duuuga lista...uzas!

----------


## nana0501

meni je dr turudic rekla da su im obecali kad prode novi zakon veci broj ljekova pa da ce se ubrzat sve malo. naravno ako se obecanje odrzi

----------


## jan

Ej drage moje.danas bila na ivf-u.dvije stanice vracene.rekao mi je doktor da su predivne.samo ne kuzim kaj znaci da su se podijelile na osam'dali mi moze netko dati odgovor.puno vam hvala

----------


## Inesz

Jan,
dobro nam došla i brzo postala trudnica.  :Smile: 
Jako nam je drago da si se javila i da tražiš objašnjenja i pomoć oko razumijevanja procesa medicinski potpomognute oplodnje. Ovdje nas je puno koje smo spremne dati koji savjet, ali molim te pokušaj se i sama educirati oko nečeg što ti je tako važno. Nije teško naučiti najprije osnove biologije, a onda malo i oko procesa izvantjelesne oplodnje. Ima na netu puno dobrih izvora, samo ubaci u tražilicu ključne riječi. Uvijek se meni možeš privatnom porukom obratiti, rado ću ti pomoći,

Vraćena su ti dva zametka (embrija). Nisu ti vraćene stanice.
Embrij (zametak) nastaje spajanjem muške spolne stanice (spermija) i ženske spolne stanice (jajne stanice). To se u prirodnom procesu oplodnje događa u jajovodu, a kod izvantjelesne oplodnje događa se u laobratoriju tj. izvan tijela žene.

Nakon oplodnje tj. spajanja ženske i muške spolne stanice, počeo se je razvijati zametak. Zametak se razvija tako da se oplođena jajna stanica dijeli. Najprije se oplođena jajna poijeli na dvije stanice, onda te dvije stanice se opet podjele pa zametak ima 4 stanice. Nakon toga se te 4 stanice podijele pa nastane 8 stanica.
Takva dva zametka od 8 stanica su tebi vraćena.
Sada bi se zametci stari 3 dana (kako je bilo kod tebe)u sljedeći dan-dva trebali implantirati tj. ukopatati u sluznicu maternice kako bi se mogli dalje i razvijati. 
Ako se zametci ili zametak uspješno implantira i dalje razvija, ti si TRUDNA!

Sretno!

----------


## lberc

Cure,kaj se zna do kojeg broja su dosli?
Ja polako prkipljam nalaze da budem spremna za jesen.

----------


## Mare 85

ibrec što prikupljaš? Jesu te tražili što dodatno ili? Meni su napisali samo da dođem 1 dc u rujnu. Lijekovi su u hladnjaku i čekaju!

----------


## lberc

Ma ja jos nemam ljekove,al se nadam da budu na jesen ak se kaj ubrza.od nalaza skupljam hormone,papu,briseve.....tak da imam friske nalaze kad stignu ljekovi....samo papu i briseve cekam po mjesec i vise.

----------


## nana0501

mene isto zanima koji broj je sad?

----------


## jan

Draga Ines.Hvala ti na ovako lijepom obrazloženju.Naravno da znam da su to embriji ali eto izražavam se ko.. :Laughing: .Znam da se dijele,ali nisam shvatila doktora dali mi se svaki podijelio na osam.No nebitno je sada.Sve mi je ovo novo pa učim sa svih strana.I drago mi je da imam vas od kojih mogu puno toga naučiti.Još sedam dana imam do vađenje bete,ali sve me boli kao da ću dobiti menstruaciju.Neko kaže da je to normalno neko kaže da nije.Neznam...Vidjet ćemo za sedam dana.Hvala ti najljepša na pomoći draga.

----------


## Nela84

> mene isto zanima koji broj je sad?


drage moje curke,svima želim puno sreće i bebica koje krecete u postupak sad u 9 mj(izmedu ostalog i ja )a dali netko zna koji broj lijekova dijele? molim vas da javite ,zovem al se nitko gore ne javlja ..hvala

----------


## nana0501

ja sam danas zvala i od prve dobila sestru na 013712109
a broj je vec sigurno presao 320

----------


## lberc

Nana kak to mislis da je broj sigurno presal 320?

----------


## MalaMa

i meni je to čudno? to je prevelik broj.

----------


## Mare 85

Jan, daj mi molim te reci koje si sve uputnice trebala i koliko?? Punkcije,folikumetrije,pregled, bolničko liječenje,spermiogram??? Da znam koje da pribavim za 9 mj!




> Draga Ines.Hvala ti na ovako lijepom obrazloženju.Naravno da znam da su to embriji ali eto izražavam se ko...Znam da se dijele,ali nisam shvatila doktora dali mi se svaki podijelio na osam.No nebitno je sada.Sve mi je ovo novo pa učim sa svih strana.I drago mi je da imam vas od kojih mogu puno toga naučiti.Još sedam dana imam do vađenje bete,ali sve me boli kao da ću dobiti menstruaciju.Neko kaže da je to normalno neko kaže da nije.Neznam...Vidjet ćemo za sedam dana.Hvala ti najljepša na pomoći draga.

----------


## Mare 85

> Nana kak to mislis da je broj sigurno presal 320?


ma nikako nije prešao 320!  Ja sam bila 23 i lijekove sma dobila polovinom svibnja i čekam ivf u 9 mj! Nisu došli niti do 60!

----------


## lberc

zvala sam danas i sestra mi je rekla da nisu djelili ljekove 6,7 ni 8mjesec i da zovem početkom 9 mjeseca...do kojeg broja su došli mi nije znala reći

----------


## MalaMa

iberc ajme meni. ako u 9 ne nadoknade to što nisu dijelili 3 mjeseca loše nam se piše. pa zar ćemo godinu dana čekati lijekove?!  :Shock:  ovo više nije normalno

----------


## nana0501

mislila sam da stavljaju na listu pod tim br. zvat cu ja sutra moram zvat dr pa cu pitat koji br ide

----------


## nana0501

pa netko je pisao da je u 7mj bio po ljekove hmm nesta mi tu sad ne stima. a i 20.6 kad sm ja bila gore bile su neke cure ujutro po ljekove

----------


## lberc

Nana zovi,bas me zanima kaj budu tebi rekli

----------


## BigBlue

Draga Jan,
Inesz ti je sve rekla, a ja mogu samo ponoviti kako je tebe radi izuzetno bitno znati osnove postupka kroz koji prolaziš u vašoj želji za djetetom. Imati povjerenja u liječnika je važan korak prema uspjehu, međutim ponekad ćeš sama morati donijeti neku odluku za sebe i tada je itekako važno baratati s osnovnim činjenicama.

Osim na forumu, koji je uistinu nepresušno vrelo informacija, postoji i web stranica posvećena činjenicama u medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji. U svakom slučaju, samo pitaj što te zanima.

Stavila sam te na listu čekalica ßHcg-a na temi Odbrojavanje, pa se možeš i tamo javiti, odnosno javiti rezultat. Držimo  :fige:  za pozitivu  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

ma biti će cure sve u redu, koliko može ali biti će bolje

Ja se više točno ne sjećam kada sam ja podigla svoje lijekkove ali nisam odmah kad su došli, tako da takve stvari mogu stvarati pomutnju

----------


## nana0501

zvala sam danas i narucila se za 29.8 i kaze sestra da u pon trebaju doc ljekovi ako se nista ne promjeni i da im je obecana veca kolicina

----------


## lberc

Nana,daj probaj saznati kad budes isla do kojeg su broja dosli

----------


## nana0501

budem svakako i mene zanima

----------


## Nela84

> budem svakako i mene zanima


 Ma nikako nije moguce da su došli do broja 320 ..ja sam broj 148 i rekla mi je dokt..turudic u 9 mj ,čak i polovicim 9 mj..tako da nesto tu ne stima ..

----------


## ljubav mamina

ja sam podigla ljekove u 6. mj., tako da su u 6. mj. dijelili sigurno za 2012.

----------


## lberc

LJubav mamina,ajd napiši koji si bila broj da se znamo bar otprilike ravnat do kojeg su došli broja.
Ja jedva čekam jesen da se opet nekaj počne događati,ovj 8 mi se tak sporo vuče...

----------


## nana0501

nela gore sam objasnila da mislim da na listu stavljaju pod br 320 vec  :Wink:  a bas me zanima do kojeg su br stigli

----------


## ljubav mamina

ja sam bila 35. na listi za 2012. 
ali to ne treba ništa značiti, možda su dobili lijekove za 100 žena, možda za 50, 150...
ja ću ići u 9. mj. u postupak pa mogu pitiati ako ne saznate nešto više ranije

----------


## nana0501

ja sam gore 29.8 i ne odustajem dok mi ne kazu na kojem su broju  :Wink:  ja sam 254 nadam se da to bude ove god

----------


## lberc

Samo ti budi uporna. I ja se nadam da bum ove godine dosla na red

----------


## Isabel

Drage cure,
ja sam danas ujutro znala gore i porpilično se rastužila. Rekla mije doktorica da sada do 9.mj. ne djele ništa,a  da će se u dijeliti sljedeći ljekovi od broja 50-100 samo ako im potpišu za njih. Naknadno mi je još rekla da Bauman ne radi do idućeg tjedna i da zovem tada za termin za konzultacije, no odmah mi je rekla da sigurno nema termina prije 10. - 11.mj. Isuse, pa to je strašno! Kaj za konzultacije moram čekati 3-4 mj?!?!?!! 
Jel tko zna koliko se sada uopće čeka na postupak kada napokon skupim sve nalaze, ljekova i sve potrebno...
Btw ja sam broj 109 koji sam dobila 01.3.. Stravično i tužno...

----------


## lberc

Je,strašno i žalosno...baš sam razmišljala da bi možda trebale opet slat mailove ministru,al ovaj put u vezi tih čekanja i ljekova.
Kaj mislite,bi to pomoglo kaj?

----------


## Isabel

> Je,strašno i žalosno...baš sam razmišljala da bi možda trebale opet slat mailove ministru,al ovaj put u vezi tih čekanja i ljekova.
> Kaj mislite,bi to pomoglo kaj?


Pa škoditi nemre  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

iberc, mislim da bi trebale. nismo u ravnopravnom odnosu s onima koji su u drugim klinikama. jednostavno nije normalno da toliko dugo moramo čekati za lijekove. ja sam za pismo.

----------


## milasova8

cure,pišite..Otvorila sam temu lista čekanja,pisala ministru glede toga,ali nema odgovora..
trebale bi udružiti snage i bit će efekta..
lista čekanja se jako otegla i u Petrovoj do godine dana se čeka na postupak,evo i na SD ista stvar,možda još i gora..
Nije rješenje ni promjena klinike, jedino aktivna borba da te liste budu kraće..
SD je u službi grada Zagreba,love nema nažalost i sve je teža situacija..ne znam kako će se naš problem rješiti ,ali u svakom slučaju pišite,jer nije normalno da od posupka do postupka čekaš i po godinu dana,a i više..

----------


## nana0501

definitivno da je groznno i treba pisati jer ovo je preslo mjeru dobili smo novi zakon a ljekova nema i sta nam to onda vredi

----------


## nana0501

cure kako ide sa aih dali se isto cekaju ljekovi ako se ide sa još necim osim klomifenom ili ide brze ipak?

----------


## mishica_zg

hello drage moje  :Smile: 
ja sam broj 50 i rekla mi je sestra prije mjesec dana da ne očekujem lijekove do 10 mjeseca.....pošto sam i mislila da od toga neće bit ništa tako skoro otišla sam u vinogradsku u 5-tom mjesecu i u 9-tom sam na redu za ivf...sad moram podići lijekove.
eto...za one koje čekaju imate jedan broj manje, meni se doista nije dalo čekat tolike mjesece, a ne rade ni prirodnjake....užas
volim ekipu gore, al ipak sam otišla
javim vam nakon postupka u vin kak je prošlo  :Smile: 

sretno svima :D pusa od mene  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

mishica sretno!!!
ovo je zbilja prestrašno. zadnje lijekove su podijelili u 5-6 mjesecu i to do 50 samo!!!!! prestrašno!

----------


## kleopatra

ja sam broj 156 .... Dr.B mi je rekao na konzultacijama u 6mj ... da se javim u devetom za lijekove .... zvala sam gore jučer .. i etogac....sestra mi kaže da nema lijekova ..pa da se dođem samo konzultirati u 9mj....koma

----------


## lberc

Ovo je stvarno uzasno...pa ja nebum dosla na red ni ovu godinu.

----------


## Mare 85

Draga za AIh dođeš samo na konzultacije i kreneš s klomićima koje si sama kupiš ili ih dobiješ na zelenu uputnicu od svoga gina (može se i to) ne čekaš ništa samo ti odrede u kojem ciklusu ideš..to možeš ići iz mjeseca u mjesec..Ja sam išla na dva i ne znam šta bi ti rekla..po mome tu i nema uspjeha!





> cure kako ide sa aih dali se isto cekaju ljekovi ako se ide sa još necim osim klomifenom ili ide brze ipak?

----------


## nana0501

ja necu moci samo klomice jer ne reagiram rekla je da cemo pojacat morat. vidjet cu sta ce sad u srijedu rec

----------


## Mare 85

meni je zadnji put doza bila 2x2 klomifena i nije mi bilo dobro..osjećala sam se kao da padam u nesvjest,mutio mi se vid..a ono 1 folikul od tolike doze. Isto kao kad sam pila 2x1. Aiha se ne moraš bojati to ti je kao papa test, ne osjetiš ništa... opusti se i bit će sve ok.

----------


## nana0501

ja sam na 250mg klomifena imala jedan folikul i o na 30dc tako da je rekla dr bez pomoci merionala, gonala ili jos neceg nece ni pokusavati

----------


## MalaMa

cure, vi koje imate iskustva s prirodnim ivf, ako je sve ok, uhvati se stanica, oplodi i vrati, jer se dalje miruje/ponaša kao i kod ivf-a s lijekovima? kombiniram šta ću s bolovanjem, ako dođe do prirodnog, dal da ga uzmem ili da radim?

----------


## Bubzi

> cure, vi koje imate iskustva s prirodnim ivf, ako je sve ok, uhvati se stanica, oplodi i vrati, jer se dalje miruje/ponaša kao i kod ivf-a s lijekovima? kombiniram šta ću s bolovanjem, ako dođe do prirodnog, dal da ga uzmem ili da radim?


MalaMa ne treba ti bolovanje. Ako se dobije stanica, čekaš da se oplodi, onda transfer i to ti je to. Dobit ćeš uputstva za terapiju poslije transfera. Nije dokazano da mirovanje išta pomaže.

----------


## MalaMa

bubzi hvala ti na odgovoru.

----------


## antesa

Evo i mene,redovito sve ćitam al dugo se nisam javila ja vam u utorak idem do dr.B na informativan razgovor,ljekova nema al meni je dr.B preporućijo da napravimo postupak IVF Klomifenom dok ljekove ćekamo,to bi trebalo bit sad u 9mj,strah me je svega ovo mi je 3IVF i samo se nadam da će biti TREĆA SREĆA!!!! Puno pozdrava svima,Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

evo me bila sam danas gore
kaze dr t da nije problem to sto nema ljekova vec da oni nisu medije dobili i da ce se ljekovi dkjelit oko 15.9 najvjerojatnije

----------


## lberc

Moram i ja sutra zvati da se naručim kod dr T. da joj pokažem nalaz AMH-a i da joj dam popis svih stimulacija i koliko sam dobivala stanica pa da mi odredi koje bum dobila ljekove.Drugi tjedan sam na god. pasalo bi mi da to obavim da ne moram molit slobodno,

----------


## lberc

Zvala sam sad da se narucim...sestra je mislila da zovem da pitam ak su dosli ljekovi a kad je cula koji sam broj smijala se ko luda.....

----------


## BigBlue

> sestra je mislila da zovem da pitam ak su dosli ljekovi a kad je cula koji sam broj smijala se ko luda.....


uopće nije smiješno. dapače, žalosno je! ako sam dobro shvatila, ne samo da nema lijekova, već nema ni medija za postupke, koji se generalno odgađaju.

lberc, kaj buš sad? ostala na SD ili se prijavila i u drugu bolnicu?

----------


## nana0501

da big bsas tako nema ni medija ni ljekova ali nadaju se da ce ljekovi i mediji doci do 15.9 kaze dr i onda dijele ljekove i idu postupci i obecana im je veca kolicina ljekova mjesecno e sad dali ce tako biti ili ne nezna se

----------


## lberc

Ma narucena sam i u petrovu 20 a na sveti duh 19...ne znam nejde mi se u petrovu...bum vidla mozda di dojdem prva na red

----------


## nana0501

sretno ibrec ~~~~~~~~~~~~
ja cekam da dobijem nalaze ß u utorak da u srijedu zovem dr t i da vidimo sta i kako dalje. jer sad ona sumnja na t jer nesto vidi u maternici a ß bila neg ali trazila je da ju ponovim u pon i javim u sijedu

----------


## MalaMa

nana0501 iskreno ti želim da je trudnoća  :Smile:  daj bože!

i ja razmišljam što ću i kud ću. idem u utorak na folikulometriju jer mi je rekla da dođem 7 dc u 9 mj zbog prirodnog. spremna sam se na to da će me otpilit zbog nestašice.
slažem se s BigBlue, uopće nije smiješno. al čini mi se da je mnogima to sve što mi prolazimo smiješno i nebitno. žalosno!  :Sad:

----------


## nana0501

ibrec ma ja nekako ne vjerujem u to i nadam se da ce se u srijedu kad javim nalaze sve nekud pokrenuti ubija me ovo a ni ne ceka mi se 5 mj još  :Sad:

----------


## lberc

Ma i ja se nadam da se bu nekaj ipak promjenilo i da bum stigla u postupak prije zime....nekak sve nade polazem u tu jesen....valjda zato kaj volim jesen

----------


## nana0501

draga akoji si ti br? mene ubija ovo vec sve i pomalo gubim volju i nadu jer 3 god je proslo otkad se trudimo i 2 god hodanja oko dr i nikud sa mijesta  :Sad:

----------


## lberc

Joj ja sam ti broj 308,zato se i sestra smijala...kao kaj bi ja vec u postupak.
Mi smo ti u mpo vodama vec vise od 5 godina i vec gubimo nadu

----------


## nana0501

i ja kad se sve zbroji sam oko 5 ali sad vec pomalo posustajem a ti si iza mene a meni je rekla oko 3 mj iduce god jer nece biti vise nego za 50 brojeva ljekova mjesecno

----------


## Morin

Medij bi trebali dobiti uskoro jer sam ja pocela s pikanjem, valjda me nebi stavili u postupak da nisu sigurni. A sto se lijekova tice.. frizider je totalno prazan

----------


## lberc

Cure znam da bu pitanje glupo ali kakvog to medija nemaju?

----------


## Inesz

IBerc, mediji su tekućine u kojma se drže najprije jajne stanice, onda nakon oplodnje zametci. Postoji više vrsta tih medija, jer nije isti sastav tekućine u kojima se drži jajna stanica i onog u kojem se drži dvodnevni ili onog u kojem se drži 5-dnevni zametak...
 :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Inesz,hvala ti na odgovoru....sad bi stavila onaj smajlic kaj ima glupu facu al ga nemrem najti na mob.

----------


## luc

Bok cure. Trebala bi do doktora B da mi popuni tiskanicu za liječenje u inozemstvu. Citam da nema lijekova ni medija pa kaj onda uopce i rade? Mozda je glupo pitanje al ništa mi to nije jasno a i nisam u toku jer sam prije dvije godine bila u postupku. Znam da radi utorkom al sam zaboravila u koje vrijeme je najbolje doci, poslje devet ili dest?

----------


## nana0501

draga ja znam da dr t bude iza 9 tamo za za dr b neznam zbilja mozda najbolje sestru sutra pitas

----------


## ljubav mamina

meni je B rekao da dođem na folikulometriju dan-dva prije ciklusa, kao da vide dal je sve u redu (ne znam, još nisam čula za primjer da se na folikul. ide neposredno prije ciklusa; ali dobro, nisam baš 100% o svemu informirana). to bi trebalo biti sredinom ovog mjeseca. tako da ću biti gore i saznat valjda imaju li i sve ostalo za postupak (lijekovi čekaju u friđu)

----------


## linalena

ja sam uvijek išla nekoliko dana prije ciklusa na folikulometriju da se vidi da nema cisti, i naravno da nikada ni nije bilo - koliko sam povatala pogotovo za duge protokole
ja se spremam ići negdje oko 20.9

cure svima nam sretno , biti će sve uredu vidjeti ćete, vjerujmo u ekipu

----------


## Mare 85

Ja sam gore 18.9. isto zadnji dogovori pred postpak, nadamo se najboljemu. Cure sretno svima i vibram za plodnu jesen nakon duuge ljetne suše. ljubim vas sve!

----------


## lberc

A ja sam 19 . 9. i ja se nadam najboljem.

----------


## MalaMa

cure, ja idem sutra gore. rekla dr. da dođem 7-8 dc u 9 mj.,a to je sutra. nadam se da ćemo krenuti. wish me luck  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

MalaMa,super,znači krenulo je...javi sutra kaj bude

----------


## MalaMa

evo cure prva jutarnja  :Coffee:  pa se poslužite. meni je već druga jer sam skoro već 5 sati budna. odradila jutros SD. nisu me vratili s vrata, tj pustili su me u prirodni, eto prva prepreka savladana. folikuli su mi još jako mali pa moram doći u petak da vidimo situaciju. što se ljekova tiče nema ništa novo, međutim ekipa se skuplja, jutros je sestra P. došla s godišnjeg i čini mi se da polako sve kreće. čekaonica nije baš bila zgužvana ali ima nekoliko žena koje su lijekove dobile u 6 pa sad kreću. 
eto ipak po malo nešto ide. nadam se da će biti bolje. javim u petak novosti.

----------


## ljubav mamina

ohrabrujuće  :Smile: 




> evo cure prva jutarnja  pa se poslužite. meni je već druga jer sam skoro već 5 sati budna. odradila jutros SD. nisu me vratili s vrata, tj pustili su me u prirodni, eto prva prepreka savladana. folikuli su mi još jako mali pa moram doći u petak da vidimo situaciju. što se ljekova tiče nema ništa novo, međutim ekipa se skuplja, jutros je sestra P. došla s godišnjeg i čini mi se da polako sve kreće. čekaonica nije baš bila zgužvana ali ima nekoliko žena koje su lijekove dobile u 6 pa sad kreću. 
> eto ipak po malo nešto ide. nadam se da će biti bolje. javim u petak novosti.

----------


## darci

žene, good luck svima!
prijavljujem trudnoću iz jednog  :Cool:  incognito postupka u 7.mjesecu. bila sam u full stimulaciji, taman prije nego je novi zakon donešen.
transfer 2 embrija 4.dan, 1  :Heart:  kuca i sad smo u 9.tjednu, bez nekih većih poteškoća i nadamo se sretnom dovršetku priče.
isti scenarij želim svima  :Heart: 

navodno je dosta cura koje su bile u stimulaciji/punkciji tih par dana ostalo trudno, tako da želim iste scenarije i svima vama. i naravno da lijekovi stignu što prije  :Smile:

----------


## luci07

*darci,* čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

Darci,čestitam,ovo je odlična vijest!
Mala Ma,super za postupak...da nam bar u petak javiš nekaj novog kaj se tiče ljekova..

----------


## Bubzi

> Bok cure. Trebala bi do doktora B da mi popuni tiskanicu za liječenje u inozemstvu. Citam da nema lijekova ni medija pa kaj onda uopce i rade? Mozda je glupo pitanje al ništa mi to nije jasno a i nisam u toku jer sam prije dvije godine bila u postupku. Znam da radi utorkom al sam zaboravila u koje vrijeme je najbolje doci, poslje devet ili dest?


luc, dr bauman ti utorkom ima ambulantu i najbolje ti je doći oko 13 h. Ujutro ima postupke pa nećeš baš moći razgovarat i dogovarat kako bi htjela. Ipak provjeri sa sestrom da se nešto nije promijenilo poslije ljeta.

----------


## Mare 85

Curke moje, ovo se samo meni moglo dogoditi!
Imam zakazane konzultacije 18.9 kod dr B., 20.9. je očekivana menga s kojom krećemo u postupak...Noćas šok i nevjerica-MENGA!
Sva sam zbunjena, uplašena i ljuta. Ovo mi se nikada nije dogodilo..sad bi trebala biti u plodnim danima a ja dobijem mengu.
Ne znam šta da radim sad!
Mislim d aću zakazane konzultacije obaviti, doktoru objasniti situaciju i krenuti u postupak ako dobijem zeleno svijetlo s mengom u 10 mj.
Jel ima netko savjet? Iskustva?

----------


## nana0501

ima kakvih novosti? ja danas zovem dr t gore ak sta novog saznam javim

----------


## nana0501

mare  :Love:  sretno na konzultacijama

----------


## lberc

Mare,baš mi je žao...probaj dogovorit postupak za 10 mjesec...brzo će to
Nana,budi uporna..

----------


## darci

mare85, imaš pp

----------


## andream

Darci, čestitam, tek sad vidim, jako lijepa vijest! Neka je školski do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

evo ga cure, prva jutrošnja  :Coffee:  skuhana, možda bih vam trebala poslužiti i nešto žešće jer vam se neće svidjeti vijesti koje nosim sa SD-a.
razgovarala ja jutros sa sestrom dobrih 10 min vezano uz lijekove. od lijekova još ništa ovaj mjesec. rekla mi je da će ovu godinu podijeliti samo za nekim 80-90 brojeva (ovogodišnjih). smanjili su im kvotu i tako sada dobivaju za 30 brojeva mjesečno, naravno izgovor je kriza. ni oni nisu sretni. svih ih zovu, a one nemaju što lijepo reći osim da lijekova nema.
žao mi je što nosim ovakve vijesti i ne znam što reći.  :Sad:  po ovoj računici kad to podijele još ima oko 150 brojeva do mene. dijeljeno to s 30 ja bih mogla doći na red tek u 5.mj.
ostaviti SD ili ne, pitanje je sad!  :Sad:

----------


## lberc

MalaMa,baš užasne vijesti...moram opet poslat mail,našem dragom ministru..
mislila sam otkazati termin za konzultacije u petrovoj,al izgleda da bum ipak išla da vidim kaj tam vele

Kaj si ti obavila,jesu narasli folikuli?

----------


## Nela84

Drage curke kad sam vidjela poruku od MalaMa  pobjesnila sam,ja sam sad trebala dobiti uskoro ljekove, a na ovaj nacin nista  od mojih lijekova kao ni od mnogih cura ,pa to je da poludiš..treba nam mnogo strpljenja ali imamo ih sve manje koliko vidim..neznam sto bih reci osim da  se nadam da ce se to s lijekovima sto prije riješiti ,,ubrzati pa da i mi krenemo u postupak ..Želim vam svima mnogo srece ,,darci :čestitam od srca neka bude sve ok do kraja ..mare moja nista za to,mjesec ce brzo proci i evo i tebe na sv..duhu,a neka ti mi cure koje cekamo još lijekove budemo utjeha da vidis da si ipak blizu uspjehu..a mi cemo još malo cekati a onda i mi u nove pobjede..pozzz

----------


## MalaMa

Mojih folikula ima nekoliko ali su svi mali. Nema vodeceg. 10dc mi je. Nekad mi je ciklus preko 30 dana,ne znam jel to slucaj. Zadnjih par mj su bili 26-28. Sta vi mislite? U pon idem opet gore.

----------


## Evelyn73

MalaMa, mislim da ne trebas brinuti. I meni su obicno bili jos mali 10og dana, do 15-16. su se razvili dovoljno. Ov mi je obicno kasnije pa je i punkcija bila tek tada.

Inace, da li se punkcije i transferi rade sada opet i vikendom? Cini mi se da pocetkom ove godine to nije bio slucaj, ili samo ja nisam imala srece  :Sad:  ??

----------


## MalaMa

evelyn ne znam što je s vikendom. nisam imala slučaj da mi je tako padalo, a sad ne znam što je.

----------


## MalaMa

evo brzinski izvještaj. moj folikul je 16. večeras u 22 štoperica, u srijedu punkcija. Bože pomozi!

----------


## Loly

*Evelyn* kad sam ja u 4. mj bila na SD u postupku, nisu mi radili transfer vikendom morala sam čekati ponedjeljak!
*MalaMa* sretnooooo!

----------


## Evelyn73

Hvala *Loly* na odgovoru... Nisam bas sretna radi toga...
*MalaMa* Jej!  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## MalaMa

hvala cure  :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

da i ja prijavim novosti idemo na aih ovaj ciklus krecem 3dc sa klomicima i 8dc fm gore kod njih no to meni pada za vikend pa mi je sestra rekla danas doc ili petak ili pon

----------


## lberc

nana,super

----------


## Nela84

malaMa sretno..znaci nesto je krenulo na sv.duhu..samo još ništa neznamo sta je sa lijekovima ..?

----------


## ljubav mamina

darci, čestitam! bravo!

mare, i mene je toga strah. trebam ići na folikulometriju u petak, valjda neće prije menga. doduše, b. mi rekao da mogu doći i prvi dan mestruacije, ali to bih svakako izbjegla. otkako sam rodila (1. dijete prirodnim putem), menge mi traju kraće ali su obilne, tako da se ne mogu zamisliti na pregledu.

nego, zanima me je li gužva kod pregleda za folikulometriju, koliko se ujutro čeka? da znam zbog posla. rekli mi da dođem u pola 8.

----------


## MalaMa

nana0501 super da ste krenuli.  :Smile:  sretno!

ljubav mamina ja sam ovaj i prošli tjedan odradila 3 folikulometrije i bile su po 2-3 žene svakog jutra. gužve nema, nije se još zahuktalo. a ni lijekova nema, možda je to razlog.
ja ti dođem do 7 i budem prva.

----------


## ljubav mamina

hvala ti! mislim, dobro da nije gužva, ali razlog zašto nema gužve je jako  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MalaMa

Uspjeli smo dobit jednu stanicu. Oplodila nam se i sutra je transfer. Svima ~~~~~ da se pokrene sve.

----------


## lberc

malama,super,da se mrva čvrsto primi

----------


## Loly

MalaMa sretno!!!

----------


## bubiloo

MalaMa sretno i šaljem puno ~~~~~ da se mrvica čvrsto primi za mamicu!!  :Heart:

----------


## MalaMa

Cure moje najprije hvala na podrsci. Ja sam od danas trudna i gotovo!  :Smile:  Rekle su mi dr.ovako:sve je savrseno,stanica,oplodnja i endometrij,ali to je 30%,ostatak je pozitivno misljenje. Zato sam ja od danas trudna!  :Smile:

----------


## ljubav mamina

braaaaaaaaaaaaaavo!
jesi ti jutros oko pola 8/8 bila na sv. duhu? 
bila sam i ja kod baumana

ja sinoć dobila mengu, tako da od sutra uzimam menopur. sestra mi objasnila kako, nadam se da ću sve dobro napraviti.
20.9. sam ponovno gore




> Cure moje najprije hvala na podrsci. Ja sam od danas trudna i gotovo!  Rekle su mi dr.ovako:sve je savrseno,stanica,oplodnja i endometrij,ali to je 30%,ostatak je pozitivno misljenje. Zato sam ja od danas trudna!

----------


## Nela84

MalaMa sretno i držimo fige,,samo pozitiva i to je to  :Smile: cure gdje smo stali sa lijekovima dali netko zna?

----------


## MalaMa

> braaaaaaaaaaaaaavo!
> jesi ti jutros oko pola 8/8 bila na sv. duhu? 
> bila sam i ja kod baumana
> 
> ja sinoć dobila mengu, tako da od sutra uzimam menopur. sestra mi objasnila kako, nadam se da ću sve dobro napraviti.
> 20.9. sam ponovno gore


ljubav mamina, mm i ja smo ti došli malo iza 8.30. ne znam jesi li ti još bila tamo. 
to ćeš se sama pikat? nije ti to problem. ja sam u 1.ivf-u sve sama obavila. na kraju sam u isto vrijeme telefonirala,usput mučkala prasak i pikala se  :Grin: 
najteže je prvu zabost, a kasnije mačji kašalj. nakraju si ti sama bolje daš nego sestra. sretno!!

----------


## MalaMa

Nela84, nek ti cure potvrde, ali mislim da se stalo oko broja 50.

----------


## ljubav mamina

da, sama ću
rekla mi je sestra da mogu sutra (pošto je sub. i oni ne rade) mogu doći dolje u hitnu trudničku da mi oni daju, ako neću biti sigurna
al mislim da ću sutra sama
ne, ja sam otišla malo prije 8






> ljubav mamina, mm i ja smo ti došli malo iza 8.30. ne znam jesi li ti još bila tamo. 
> to ćeš se sama pikat? nije ti to problem. ja sam u 1.ivf-u sve sama obavila. na kraju sam u isto vrijeme telefonirala,usput mučkala prasak i pikala se 
> najteže je prvu zabost, a kasnije mačji kašalj. nakraju si ti sama bolje daš nego sestra. sretno!!

----------


## ljubav mamina

cure, pomoć... 
sutra uzimam prvu dozu menopura
med. sestra mi danas objasnila kako i mjesto, cca 2-3 cm od pupka. e sad, zanima me dal se izmjenjuju strane, tj. dal jedan dan lijevo od pupka, drugi dan desno, ili to nije bitno.
nije mi to rekla, a sad gledam na netu neku uputu i kaže da se strane mijenjaju

----------


## linalena

izmjenjuj, neke čak pikaju po satima, sa pupkom u sredini - kužiš onak 12h-3-6-9-12....
ali i da je sve na istom mjesto uredu - zapravo ti ovisi o tvojoj reakciji na njih, milsim na kožu

----------


## ljubav mamina

hvala ti na brzom odgovoru!
naravno, sad mi 100 pitanja pada na pamet. a valjda ću se snaći i sve uspješno obaviti ujutro  :Smile: 




> izmjenjuj, neke čak pikaju po satima, sa pupkom u sredini - kužiš onak 12h-3-6-9-12....
> ali i da je sve na istom mjesto uredu - zapravo ti ovisi o tvojoj reakciji na njih, milsim na kožu

----------


## MalaMa

ljubav mamina kako je prošlo pikanje?  :Smile:

----------


## ljubav mamina

pa dobro... igla je dovoljno tanka i kratka da ne boli  :Smile: 
samo što mi se taj menopur nekako brzo rastopi. mislila sam da je to kao tabl., da će duže trebati. ali čim sam uštrcala tekućinu iz ampule, odmah se rastvorio. to je valjda normalno
čim sam spojila 3 menopura, odmah sam pik pik, bez prevelikog razmišljanja i uvoda, da me ne uhvati frkica







> ljubav mamina kako je prošlo pikanje?

----------


## MalaMa

ljubav mamina odlično za pikanje!  :Smile:  nisam muckala menopur već gonale ali prašak se rastopio te sekunde kad je došla tekućina,štoviše ako ostane zamućeno onda ne valja. pretpostavljam da je i s menopurom isto. samo hrabro dalje!

----------


## mishica_zg

hej drage moje, vidim nešt se događa...Napokon  :Very Happy: 
Nana...ima li kakvih novosti??
ljubav mamina..prvi put je teško sama sebe piknut, kasnije je to rutina, nadam se da nećeš morati ponovno prolazit i da je ovo dobitni  :Yes: 
malama....držim fige za +  :Klap:

----------


## MalaMa

mishica hvala ti!  :Grin:  i ja tebi šaljem puno vibrica za tvoje dvije mrvice. dao Bog da nam kroz koji mjesec trbusi budu kao lopte  :Wink: . evo za mishicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za sve ostale hrabrice i upornice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

MalaMa ~~~~~~~da je ovo dobitni..sretno!

----------


## MalaMa

> MalaMa ~~~~~~~da je ovo dobitni..sretno!


draga, hvala ti puno. drago mi je da nam navratiš iako su ti ruke pune Tene  :Heart:

----------


## lberc

tu opet neko zatišje,cure pišite ak ima kaj novosti u vezi ljekova....ja idem danas gore s nalazom amh i da odredimo terapiju,nažalost za drugu godinu,kak je krenulo
jučer sam razmišljala kaj je sa prirodnima,možda bi mogla probat jednog dok čekam ljekove,moram pitat dr

----------


## lberc

Evo ja obavila dogovor,zapisala mi je cijeli mix ljekova al je rekla da je stanje gore užasno od ljekova još niš tak da kaj se mog broja tiće niš ovu godinu ali idemo drugi mjesec u prirodni...kaj se tiće amh rekla je da je relativno dobar.

----------


## MalaMa

iberc da  :Very Happy:  za prirodni. želim ti da bude zadnji postupak i da lijekove nećeš ni trebati.  :Yes: 

jel znaš kada su gotovi nalazi bete na SD?
ja sam ju prošli put vadila privatno, a sad bi išla gore.

----------


## Inesz

nalazi bete su obično oko 13 h.
na SD se ja prije godinu dana mogla beta izvaditi uz plaćanje, bez uputnice za 50-ak kuna.

----------


## MalaMa

Inesz hvala ti.

----------


## ljubav mamina

bila jutros na folikulometriji. 
doc. kaže da su folikuli nešto manji od očekivanog  :Unsure:  (s obzirom da sam uzela 5 dana menopur)
sutra moram ponovno na folikulometriju 
jel ima netko sa sličnim iskustvom?

----------


## nana0501

ljubav mamina i ja sam bila danas mozda smo se i srele i ja sam sutra tam. mogle bi se srest

----------


## ljubav mamina

pa jesmo  :Smile:  pričale smo u čekaonici (skužila sam te jer si spomenula da si došla iz virovitice  :Smile:  - imala sam tirkizno plavu majicu

vidimo se sutra! dođem u pola 8




> ljubav mamina i ja sam bila danas mozda smo se i srele i ja sam sutra tam. mogle bi se srest

----------


## nana0501

> Evo ja obavila dogovor,zapisala mi je cijeli mix ljekova al je rekla da je stanje gore užasno od ljekova još niš tak da kaj se mog broja tiće niš ovu godinu ali idemo drugi mjesec u prirodni...kaj se tiće amh rekla je da je relativno dobar.


super draga tako je i kod mene krenulo napokon sad sa ovim aih

----------


## nana0501

onda se i sutra vidimo pa da sad se sjecam

----------


## nana0501

curke kako ide na sd ta fm kad se ide vikendom u hitnu ambulantu? jel bude guzva?

----------


## MalaMa

cure, ja sam danas otišla privat vadit betu. nisam mogla izdržat. beta 7 dnt odnosno 9 dno iznosi 17.13.
šta vi mislite? 
znam da se mora duplat pravilno, a to ću vidjet 12 dnt kad ju i moram izvadit. al šta mislite? ja drhtim i strah me povjerovati.

----------


## lberc

nana,ja sam bila jednom,ali nije bila gužva
malama,kaj nije ipak malo rano za vadit betu...ja mislim da je to dobro čim je tak rano tolika,al budu ti rekle cure koje imaju više s tim iskustva,moja još nikad nije bila takva.
kad je opet vadiš,12 dnt,bude srijeda?
ajd,znam da se tu ne vibra,al ja bum ipak malo~~~~~~~~~da je to to!!!

----------


## lberc

malama,zaboravila sam te pitat,to si imala prirodni bez ičega,ništa klomifena?

----------


## MalaMa

iberc, da to je bio potpuno prirodni ciklus, ništa nisam dobila osim štoperice.

----------


## MalaMa

eh da znam da je rano, ali bilo je to ili test, pa sam si mislila ovo je pouzdanije. 
da u srijedu je 12 dnt. htjela sam vadit u utorak jer sam rekla da ću u srijedu doći radit, međutim mislim da ću sad pričekat srijedu pa izvadit.

----------


## lberc

ma beta bude sigurno velika kad je tak rano tolika,mislim da test i nebi niš pokazal
drugi mjesec te bum malo gnjavila sa pitanjima jer sam već zaboravila kak izgleda prirodni postupak...a i ti buš trudnica,pa buš imala vremena :Yes:

----------


## laky

ako se bude duplala 9dan-35,11-70,13-140 i to je super

----------


## MalaMa

> ma beta bude sigurno velika kad je tak rano tolika,mislim da test i nebi niš pokazal
> drugi mjesec te bum malo gnjavila sa pitanjima jer sam već zaboravila kak izgleda prirodni postupak...a i ti buš trudnica,pa buš imala vremena


ma  :Shy kiss: 
samo ti gnjavi, neće mi bit teško odgovarat na pitanja  :Grin:

----------


## MalaMa

> ako se bude duplala 9dan-35,11-70,13-140 i to je super


da tak bi se nekak trebala duplat, nadam se da i bude. s tim da je meni zametak vraćen 2dno. čitala sam da 12 dnt treba biti oko 100.

----------


## Evelyn73

Sutra pocinje pikanje. Stavila bih smajlica jer napokon pocinjem, al sam malo zabrinuta ... Pokusat cu sama, vidjet cemo... Pikala sam si pred godinu dana fragmin. Cini mi se da je igla ista kao za menopur?? Isto ide potkozno, moze u trbuh? Provjeravam jer su mi prvi puta na S.D. sestre davale menopur u ruku... ako se dobro sjecam.
Ako mi ipak ruka zadrhti moze mi netko reci u koliko sati se pika gore, na odjelu, da mogu uskladiti vrijeme? Cini mi se da sam pred godinu dana dolazila gore oko 8, ali to mi je malo kasno. Da li netko dolazi u 7 na pikanje?? Hvala!

----------


## Loly

*MalaMa* sretno u srijedu  :Smile: 
*Evelyn* može menopur potkožno, ja sam ga sebi davala u trbuh, sretnoooo!

----------


## ljubav mamina

evelyn, menopur si dajem u trbuh. mislim da su ti sestre na odjelu već oko 7, viđala sam ih kad sam dolazila na folikulometriju od pola 8. dođu ranije, samo što doktora nema prije pola 8. 
ako gore nema nikoga, sigurno su dolje na hitnoj.
meni su rekli, isto sam počinjala u subotu, da mogu doći u hitnu ako mi nešto ne bude jasno
ali danas si već prošla prvu. javi kako je bilo

----------


## Evelyn73

Jucer sam otisla na hitnu da mi ipak smiksaju pravu, da se malo ohrabrim  :Wink:  ...sestra mi je dala da se sama piknem, u trbuh. Ujutro sve sama (pod sigurnosnim nadzorom m.m.). Samo, ne znam kak cu u ponedjeljak - krenula sam s pikanjem u 9:30 (bila je guzvica na hitnoj pa sam cekala) pa ne znam jel problem ak si dam dva i pol sata ranije, prije posla? Ma, necu ipak ici gore.  :Wink:  Hvala vam!

----------


## MalaMa

Cure meni su od petka grudi nabrekle i osjetljive su užas. Bolove kao pred mengu sam imala cijeli vikend. Danas se tek malo smirilo. S nestrpljenjem čekam srijedu!!!

----------


## kleopatra

Cure molim vas da mi netko opiše taj prirodni postupak onak laički ... please... ja sad idem prema tome... bez ičega..... trenutno idm na folikulometrije jer su još skroz mali folikuli a već je 16dc....hvala puno !!

----------


## nana0501

kleopatra ja nti nemrem pomoc ali nadam se da ce bit bolje
ja cekam 22h da si piknem stopericu

----------


## ljubav mamina

jesu se popikale sve stoperice veceras?  :Smile: 
mislim da nas ima...
sretno!

----------


## MalaMa

> Cure molim vas da mi netko opiše taj prirodni postupak onak laički ... please... ja sad idem prema tome... bez ičega..... trenutno idm na folikulometrije jer su još skroz mali folikuli a već je 16dc....hvala puno !!


kleopatra, kod mene je bilo ovako:
išla sam na folikulometrije-dvije odradila i folikuli bili mali. nakon 2 dana došla na treću foli. i jedan folikul je bio 16. dali su mi štopericu brevcitida s uputom da taj dan navečer u 22h dođem u hitnu ginekološku ambulatnu da mi to daju. to je bio ponedjeljak, a srijedu moram doći na punkciju. srećom u srijedu je stanica još bila tu, tj.nije došlo do ovulacije pa su mi ju ispunktirali. (rizik kod prirodnih je što ne mora doći do zrele stanice, a ako dođe opet je rizik da ovuliraš prije reda) taj dan je mm dao svoj doprinos i stanicu su nam oplodili.
dan nakon-četvrtak ujutro sam zvala da vidim kako je prošla oplodnja i u petak (2 dana nakon punkcije) sam došla na transfer. na punkciji dobiješ uputu da odeš ginekologu po uputnicu za utrogestan, njega stavljaš do bete. zatim čekaš betu 12-ak dana.
nadam se da sam pomogla. sretno!!! ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

jutro cure,vidim da se zahuktalo...
MalaMa,brzo bu srijeda,jesi možda napravila koji testić u međuvremenu?

----------


## MalaMa

jutro svima.
evo iberc baš sam ga sad napravila. pojavila se blijeda jedva vidljiva crtica. uzela sam najjeftiniji test koji su imali i koji je navodno najlošiji od svih  :facepalm:  (prema podacima s neta),druge jeftine nisu imali. crtica se pojavila valjda je to znak da beta raste.  :fige: 

evo jedna  :Coffee:  za dobro jutro.

----------


## nana0501

jutro evo ja dosla sa sd i dogovorila sa dr da punkcija bude pod anestezijom i sad me nalo manje strah!
kleopatra sve smo rekle nemoram tu ponavljati

----------


## ljubav mamina

jel treba nešto specijalno donijet za punkciju? mislim, sve idemo redom u istu prostoriju? samo se skinemo?
(možda glupa pitanja, ali samo provjeravam...)
za punkciju mi je sestra rekla da donesem uputnicu za bol. liječenje, treba li isto i za transfer(da danas tražim kad već idem do gin.)

----------


## MalaMa

ljubav mamina uputnica ti vrijedi i za punkciju i za transfer tako da ti je jedna dovoljna. tvoj dragi treba uputnicu za spermiogram. to će vam trebati na punkciji. ništa drugo ne trebaš. uđeš u čekaonicu, pripremiš se i to je to. i daš im naravno onaj papir na kojem sve vode i uputnicu.

----------


## ljubav mamina

hvala ti na info! naravno, svega se ne sjetim gore pitati...





> ljubav mamina uputnica ti vrijedi i za punkciju i za transfer tako da ti je jedna dovoljna. tvoj dragi treba uputnicu za spermiogram. to će vam trebati na punkciji. ništa drugo ne trebaš. uđeš u čekaonicu, pripremiš se i to je to. i daš im naravno onaj papir na kojem sve vode i uputnicu.

----------


## Inesz

Mala Ma,
raste tvoja beta sigurno :Smile:  onaj rezutat od 17 7dnt je odličan rezultat! kad ponovno vadiš betu?

cure sa SD  ako treba uputnica za sermiogram u samom postupku, je li se dobije i nalaz sprmigrama?

----------


## Inesz

:Smile:  je li se dobije nalaz spermiograma?
(nisam stigla editirat)

----------


## linalena

> je li se dobije nalaz spermiograma?
> (nisam stigla editirat)



ne, nažalost -možda da se baš traži, ali ono automatski ne

----------


## Inesz

linalena, hvala!

ako već traže uputnicu za spermigram prilikom aspiracije, trebali bi i izdati nalaz za spermiogram.


jasno je da  se prilikom MPO-a radi se posebna priprema ejakulata, postupci su ovisni o tome o kojoj se  metodi mpo-a radi, ali pri mpo se ne radi spermiogram onakav kakav se dobiva kao poseban nalaz. zato ne vidim razloga da se od muškaraca traži uputnica za spermiogram ako već ne rade spermiogram i ne izdaju nalaz. 

sve  postupke  pripreme i odabira muških spolnih stanice pokriva uputnica koju donosi partnerica, i na temelju te uputnice svi se postupci naplaćuju kod HZZO-a.

u VG nisu tražili posebnu uputnicu za spermiogram. ne znam kako je u ostalim klinikama, ali ovo posbno traženjue uputnice za spremiogram mi je vrlo vrlo čudno....

----------


## lberc

ni na vv nismo trebali uputnicu za spermiogram,čak ni za folikulometrije,donesli smo samo uputnicu za ivf i to je to...i mene je uvijek zanimalo kakav je nalaz spermiograma na dan punkcije

----------


## Argente

U Ri se traži posebna uputnica za spermio kod svake punkcije, i dobije se nalaz.

----------


## MalaMa

inesz uputnica je potrebna,ali nalaz ne dobiješ. mi za to nismo pitali. možda da jesmo, možda bi ga dali.

joj nadam se da ta beta raste jer ja imam natečene, bolne i osjetljive grudi još od petka (taj simptom jednostavno ne mogu krivo protumačiti) nikad takve nisu bili, pa čak ni od hormona na prošlom stimuliranom ivf, i probada me kao pred mengu, jučer malo manje, ali ipak da.

nadam se da ću i ja za 9 mj imati avatar kao i ti, jednog malog/malu bebolinu  :Grin:

----------


## Inesz

> U Ri se traži posebna uputnica za spermio kod svake punkcije, i dobije se nalaz.


to je u redu. ali tražiti uputnicu za spermiogram i ne izdavati nalaz spermiograma?! to mi nije jasno...
cure i dečki, pitajte da vam izdaju nalaz ako ste već donijeli uputnicu.




malama, kad beta?  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

beta je u srijedu. to mi je 12 dnt dvodnevnog zametka

----------


## kleopatra

MalaMa hvala ti puno si mi pomogla ! al sad stvari stoje ovak::: ja sam danas bila gore.. i folikuli su mali jedan je 5mm a jedan 9 mm . a s obzirom da mi je 18 dc  doktor je rekao da mogu doć u Čet ili Pet  ali dr.T sam pitala za savjet i ona mi veli da je možda bolje da dođem u idučem ciklusu ...šta da sad radim??  :Sad:   i ja mislim da bi bilo bolje da čekam idući ciklus ..šta vi cure moje mislite?  Hvala!

----------


## lberc

i meni je doktorica jednom prekinula prirodnjak jer su folikuli bili mali,ne znam možda je bolje ići drugi mjesec,al budu ti se javile iskusnije cure...ija se toga bojim drugi mjesec

----------


## nana0501

kleopatra vec sam ti sve rekla danas drzi se draga  :Love:  ja idem u krpe dosla sam pitati ono sta je ljubav mamina vec pitala tako das odgovor imam jedino ko mi moze reci nakon anestezije koliko se ostaje tam?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

MalaMa samo da ti jos malo snage dam..moja beta je 10 dnt bila 23..eno sad cijelih 10 kg čvrsto spava u kinderbetu..prema tome držim palceve 
Svim curama punooooo sreće...isplati se "muciti"..
Puse vam saljemo nas dvije  :Kiss:

----------


## MalaMa

jutro cure! evo ranojutarnja  :Coffee: 

hvala iva mia na podršci, hvala svima  :Heart: 
jutros sam nervozna, išla na vc i više nisam mogla zaspat, pa evo već kavicu pijem. gledam cicke da se nisu ispuhale (još su tu), osluškujem trbuh...oni menstrualni bolovi su se utišali. joj samo da se beta poduplala.
sutra ćemo vidjeti, uh!

----------


## MalaMa

> MalaMa hvala ti puno si mi pomogla ! al sad stvari stoje ovak::: ja sam danas bila gore.. i folikuli su mali jedan je 5mm a jedan 9 mm . a s obzirom da mi je 18 dc  doktor je rekao da mogu doć u Čet ili Pet  ali dr.T sam pitala za savjet i ona mi veli da je možda bolje da dođem u idučem ciklusu ...šta da sad radim??   i ja mislim da bi bilo bolje da čekam idući ciklus ..šta vi cure moje mislite?  Hvala!


moguće je kleopatra da nećeš imat ovulaciju ovaj mjesec. i ja sam bila na to spremna kad su bili mali, također sam planirala onda doći sljedeći ciklus. možda bi ti to bilo najpametnije. kad do sad nisu narasli (naravno važna je i duljina tvog ciklusa) vjerojatno ni neće. sretno!

----------


## lberc

malama,evo ja tek sad pijem kavu(ja sam spavalica),al evo i tvoju ću
al ćemo sutra skakat od veselja,kad ti budu nalazi?
ja sam tak nestrpljiva koda ja vadim betu
nana,ti danas imaš punkciju,javi kak je bilo
kleopatra,znam kak je još jedan mjesec čekati...al brzo to prođe

----------


## lberc

nana,kak je prošla punkcija?

----------


## BigBlue

> nana,kak je prošla punkcija?


Da željno iščekujemo vijesti. Uvijek me oduševljava kad se netko uspije izboriti za punkciju u anesteziji  :Grin: 

Ali, traži se jedna svetoduhovka izgubljena u postupku; ima li tko vijesti od Morin? Zadnje je da se sprema u pikalice...

----------


## ljubav mamina

bile smo nana i ja danas zajedno na punkciji. ja sam bila nešto malo ranije gotova
kod mene 3 kom. iskreno, mislila sam da će biti više, ipak sam bila na punoj stimulaciji.
sutra ujutro zovem lab. drž'te fige!

----------


## mishica_zg

mala ma....di ideš vadit betu??
nana...nadam se da je sve prošlo dobro  :Smile: 
mamina ljubav....držim fige da sve 3 uspiju  :Smile: 

a što se tiče spermiograma, da oni traže uputnicu ali nemaju naviku davati nalaz, mada možete otiči tamo i dat će vam bez ikakvih problema  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

jutro
malama,držimo ti danas fige da se  beta lijepo duplala,u kaj ne sumnjam..javi nam odmah rezultate
ljubav mamina,nek se samo te tri oplode,pa bude dosta
nana,nadam se da si dobro,niš se ne javljaš..

----------


## Inesz

> kod mene 3 kom. iskreno, mislila sam da će biti više, ipak sam bila na punoj stimulaciji.
> sutra ujutro zovem lab. drž'te fige!


je li  ti ovo prvi postupak? 
*sretno danas kad budeš zvala lab.!!!* 
sjećam kad sam zvala lab da čujem je li se js oplodila... bila sam na putu za posao, izašla na Kvatriću iz tramvaja, sjela na klupu i tresla se kao prut od uzbuđenja i straha dok sam zvala biologa... i oplodila se  :Smile:  i eno je spava u krevetiću.
i dan danas kad vidim tu klupu na Kvatriću sretno se osmjehnem...

sretno svima danas!

----------


## MalaMa

jutro svima!!
hvala na palčevima  :Smile: 
vađenje krvi obavljeno. u 13 sam gore po nalaz. vadila sam na sd-u. uh nadam se da bu sve ok.
ljubav mamina sretno!

----------


## ljubav mamina

zvala lab: kaže da u petak dođem na transfer  :Smile: ))))
nije mi znala reći koliko, doc. na punkcijama
samo da je sve u redu i da se vidimo u petak!

pitala sam u koliko sati, kaže 9, pola 10.
transfer, koliko sam čula, ne boli. al jeste uzimale neku tabl. protiv bolova ili sl.?

da, inesz, prvi postupak
malama, nadam se da beta raste

----------


## nana0501

evo me nisam mgla do neta jucer tek u 5 sam dosla kuci
nakon sto je ljubav mamina otisla ja sam još sat vremena lezala jer je sestra zaboravila na mene
sad zovem lab pa se nitko ne javlja. ja još malo krvarim onako u tragovima i bio mi je put kuci dosta naporan ipak 2.5 sata voznje ali sve je super

----------


## MalaMa

ljubav mamina  :Very Happy:  .
dođi u 9 jer sad kad nema gužve možda te u to vrijeme prime.
prvi put transfer nisam ništa osjetila. ovaj put mi je bilo neugodno samo guranje onog instrumenta u rodnicu (ne znam kako se zove). mislim da ti ne treba tableta. kažu da bi transfer trebao biti što brži i što bezbolniji- prirodniji pa vjerujem da ni tebe neće bolit. sretno!

----------


## Inesz

MalaMa, jedva čekam tu beturinu!

Nana, sretno. Koliko si imala stanica? Kako si se osjećala nakon opće?

Ljubav mamina, oplodile su se... super. Bila si u punoj stimulaciji? Što kaže doktor zašto samo 3 jajne stanice?

----------


## ljubav mamina

nana, javi koliko ih je bilo
ja zvala u pola 10 i otprve dobila. sada su punkcije u tijeku pa im je vjerojatno gužva u labu
ma, sigurno se vidimo u petak!

----------


## nana0501

evo me bilo ih je 2 samo od 10 folikula i neznam koliko se oplodilo ali je transfer u petak u 9

----------


## MalaMa

Beta 227  :Smile:  .pozdravi i poljupci slijede kad dojem kuci.

----------


## lberc

Jeeee,znala sam...beta ti je super...nadam se da bum drugi mjesec i ja išla tvojim stopama.

----------


## Inesz

MalaMa, odlično!!!  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

> Beta 227  .pozdravi i poljupci slijede kad dojem kuci.


pa čestitam draga!!!!
želim ti sve školski do kraja!

----------


## MalaMa

evo sada najprije hvala svima s foruma na potpori i vibricama!!  :Heart: 

a onda VEEEEELIKO HVALA ekipi sa sd- dr.T, dr.H, dr.B, sestrama J i P. Neka se ne uvrijedi netko ako ga nisam spomenula. Naaaajbolji ste! Svima vam šaljem veliku pusu!  :Kiss:   Evo  :Very Happy:  cu za vas i za puno uspješnih postupaka.

Svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ i sreće želim!

----------


## Palcicazg

MalaMa predivne vijesti. čestitam i neka se lijepo ß dupla

danas sam bila na kontroli na SD, u ambulanti za visoko rizičnu trudnoću te sam prošla kroz našu čekaonu jer se tamo ide na wc
sad sam u 20 TT i sve je super sa bebicom
uglavnom sam se rasplakala kad sam se sjetila koliko sam jurila na SD, čekala u čekaonici, isčekivala, nadala se, slinila svaki puta kad bi prošla neka trudnica..
onda mi je muž rekao da odem u čekaonicu i kažem curama da budu uporne i hrabre i da će doći dan kad će beta pokazati lijepu brojku 
i da će trudnoća lijepo teći iz tjedna u tjedan
nisam bila u čekaonici ali sam sada tu na forumu i svima šaljem trudnićke vibre te se nadam da čete sve jako brzo ostati trudne

----------


## ljubav mamina

MalaMa predivne vijesti!!!
super, super!

----------


## elizabeta

MalaMa čestitam!!!!!
Sad se sjetim kako sam bila izvan sebe od sreće na dan kad sam vidjela betu (sad smo u 20 tj. :Heart:  :Heart: )! Uživaj i sretno!
Hrabro i sretno svima!
 :Bye:

----------


## kleopatra

MalaMa čestitaaam!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Loly

MalaMa čestitke i sretno dalje!

----------


## sany 7

MalaMA čestitke i sretno do kraja

----------


## BubaSanja

Pozdrav, cure!

Prije 2 i pol godine dobili smo sineka začetog na SD i sad me srce nekako vuče da pokušam još jednom. Već sam izašla iz štosa kako to gore ide, može li mi netko pomoći? Za početak trebam pregled i dogovor, je li dovoljno samo nazvati i naručiti se? Kako brzo se dolazi na red za pregled i dogovor?

Hvala na pomoći i savjetima i sretno svima!

----------


## ljubav mamina

nazovi za dogovor. nemam broj pri ruci ali imaš na web stranicama bolnice
mislim da se čeka oko mjesec dana (tako je barem bilo)
sve će ti onda reći na dogovoru 
sretno!




> Pozdrav, cure!
> 
> Prije 2 i pol godine dobili smo sineka začetog na SD i sad me srce nekako vuče da pokušam još jednom. Već sam izašla iz štosa kako to gore ide, može li mi netko pomoći? Za početak trebam pregled i dogovor, je li dovoljno samo nazvati i naručiti se? Kako brzo se dolazi na red za pregled i dogovor?
> 
> Hvala na pomoći i savjetima i sretno svima!

----------


## BubaSanja

Isprike ako se ovo već pitalo, vjerujem da je, ali nemam baš prilike puno rovati...može li se kupiti lijekove pa da se uđe u bolnički postupak IVF-a bez čekanja?

----------


## Mare 85

MalaMa  :Smile:  
Iskrene čestitke do neba i nazad! Presretna sam zog tebe i što se napokon nešto prekrasno događa na Sd-same lijepe vijesti!
Ja sam svoj postupak iz 9 mj ipak zbog preuranjene menge 16 dc morala odgoditi za 11 mj. Čekam sad iduću mengu koja bi trebala biti idući tj pa se dogovorim s dr. B. za konzultacije i daljnje korake. 

SVIMA želim puno sreće i uspjeha i neka nam je plodna jesen i zima! Puse

----------


## linalena

ja ću prije prosvirati na dupe nego uspjeti odraditi postupak inkognito od foruma

dakle, ja sam jelte u postupku  :Cool: 
danas 1.folikulometrija 5dc, folikulčeki maleni i idemo polako dalje

----------


## linalena

upsi dupsi


MalaMa čestitammmm   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

linalena,
e, pa dugo si izdržala!  :Smile:  sretno!
kakva je protokol?

----------


## linalena

gonali + cetrotide, za početak po 3 komada

----------


## MalaMa

> ja ću prije prosvirati na dupe nego uspjeti odraditi postupak inkognito od foruma
> 
> dakle, ja sam jelte u postupku 
> danas 1.folikulometrija 5dc, folikulčeki maleni i idemo polako dalje


dobro si se zamaskirala  :Cool:  .bez brige nitko ne bu znal da si u postuku, držat ćemo to u tajnosti. pssst!  :Wink:  hvala na čestitkama  :Kiss: 
sretno ti u inkognitu!!

----------


## MalaMa

Mare85 hvala na čestitkama!!
Ja tebi želim strpljenja do 11 i onda uspješan ivf.  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

joj, sad vidim da ima još čestitki.
hvala i loly i sany i svima kojima još nisam zahvalila. želim i vama uskoro troznamenkastu betu i školsku trudnoću.

----------


## Inesz

Linalena,
takvu je stimulaciju meni bio namjenio prof K u Vinogradskoj, ali mi na sreću nije trebala.
Folikulići su ti počeli su rasti,  :Smile:  želim ti da bude velik broj kvalitetnih js i embrija.
Sretno draga vršnjakinjo (tu smo negdje po godinama)  :Smile:

----------


## BubaSanja

Evo, zvala sam danas i naručena sam 10.10. na konzultacije i pregled kod dr. Turudić, što me jako veseli jer sam na zadnjem, uspješnom postupku, imala baš nju i na punkciji i na transferu, a sreća je htjela da baš ona bude dežurna u noći kad sam rađala, tako da me ona i porodila i opet bih ju birala da mogu za sve to!
Moramo prije toga napraviti spermiogram, sad se i to naručuje, toliko novosti....koliko se čeka na nalaz? Valjda ćemo ga dobiti do 10-og ako muž pretragu obavi idući tjedan. 

Joj, baš sam uzbuđena....  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

linalena,sretno :Smile:  
Imamo isti protokol-dobitna kombinacija :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

> Evo, zvala sam danas i naručena sam 10.10. na konzultacije i pregled kod dr. Turudić, što me jako veseli jer sam na zadnjem, uspješnom postupku, imala baš nju i na punkciji i na transferu, a sreća je htjela da baš ona bude dežurna u noći kad sam rađala, tako da me ona i porodila i opet bih ju birala da mogu za sve to!
> Moramo prije toga napraviti spermiogram, sad se i to naručuje, toliko novosti....koliko se čeka na nalaz? Valjda ćemo ga dobiti do 10-og ako muž pretragu obavi idući tjedan. 
> 
> Joj, baš sam uzbuđena....


BubaSanja sretno!!!
Isto mišljenje dijelimo. Dr.T je predivna osoba, pažljiva i brižna. Cijela ekipa sa sd je odlična. Imam samo riječi hvale. I meni je ona bila dobitna kombinacija. Još samo nek i porod bude kao i kod tebe  :Wink:

----------


## BubaSanja

MalaMa, u pravu si....i zato mi se i ne ide sa SD iako su ogromne liste, baš zbog ljudi i povjerenja koje imam u njih.

----------


## ljubav mamina

BubaSanja, neka ti se muž što prije naruči za spermiogram. čeka se oko 2 tj. (barem je tako oba puta bilo s mm), a nalaz se čeka još tjedan dana 

inače, bila danas na trasferu
od 3 JS, vraćene 2 oplođene  :Smile: )) (samo su se dvije i oplodile)
i biologica i doc turudić bile jako zadovoljne kako se dijele
tako da se nadm lijepoj beti za 12 dana
jel netko vadio betu u petrovoj? gdje je lab i koliko se čeka nalaz? to mi je malo bliže od sv. duha

----------


## Inesz

ljubav mamina
laboratorij za betu u Petrovoj je u onoj zgradi u dvorištu iza glavne zgrade, iza zapadnog krila glavne zgrade, dakle kad ulaziš na glavni ulaz u Petrovu, ideš lijevo iza zgrade i na prva vrata u dvorišnoj zdgradi.  
ja nisam išla, ali sam išla po prvu betu prijateljici-17 dana nakon 1. aih-a, bila je 1400. neka i tvoj broj bude lijep!  :Smile: 

a gdje nam je linalena?

----------


## sany 7

Linalena sretno

----------


## nana0501

I meni su dvije vracene i cekamo betu. Ljubim vas sve i dr i biologica su rekle da su velike sanse da uspije iz prve

----------


## antesa

Eiii evo i mene od 5 izvađenih,oplodile su se 2 jedna 6st,i 8st.,Dr. Erceg mi je radila transfer i ona se nada da bi sve trebalo bit Ok!!! A sad ko zna????

----------


## Inesz

*antesa,* sretno!  :Smile: 

jesi pitala doktoricu kako to da se nije oplodilo više jajnih stanica nego samo dvije?

*nana*, sretno!
 :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> dobro si se zamaskirala  .bez brige nitko ne bu znal da si u postuku, držat ćemo to u tajnosti. pssst!  hvala na čestitkama 
> sretno ti u inkognitu!!


tako je, nećemo nikom reći :Smile: , sretno, lina!

----------


## antesa

Inesz ak mene pitaš zašto nije nih više,poima nemam,znam da 2ocite lijeve stane nisu baš bile ok,a što se desilo sa ovom jednom još sa desne stane...nebi znala,presjeklo me kad su mi rekli da mi je endometrij 6mm,i ako su rekle da nebrinem i da to niš nemora znaćit,meni cijelo vrijeme u glavi odzvanjaju njihove rijeći: ENDOMETRIJ 6MM,I LAGANO SAVINUT,uf kad sam pitala zašto je savinut rekle su mi da je valjda takav,al da će to sve bit OK,al ja se tako bojim,trudim se da nemislim,al nemogu!!!! :Undecided:

----------


## ljubav mamina

hvala ti!
znaš li možda jel nalaz gotov isti dan?




> ljubav mamina
> laboratorij za betu u Petrovoj je u onoj zgradi u dvorištu iza glavne zgrade, iza zapadnog krila glavne zgrade, dakle kad ulaziš na glavni ulaz u Petrovu, ideš lijevo iza zgrade i na prva vrata u dvorišnoj zdgradi.  
> ja nisam išla, ali sam išla po prvu betu prijateljici-17 dana nakon 1. aih-a, bila je 1400. neka i tvoj broj bude lijep! 
> 
> a gdje nam je linalena?

----------


## ljubav mamina

nana, antesa, super! nadam se da ćemo se uskoro seliti na "trudnički" dio!

----------


## tetadoktor

> ja ću prije prosvirati na dupe nego uspjeti odraditi postupak inkognito od foruma
> 
> dakle, ja sam jelte u postupku 
> danas 1.folikulometrija 5dc, folikulčeki maleni i idemo polako dalje


sretno!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## nana0501

Ljubav mamina jel odmars i mirujes? Ja koliko mogu uz malog jer smo sami
Svima sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljubav mamina

pa nije da ležim. krećem se, izađem van
da, i ja jutros bila sama s malim, ali sam mu nekako objasnila da nema nošenja
različita su iskustva i mišljenja po pitanju ležanja nakon transfera
ja ne ležim, samo nema nošenja težih stvari, fizičkog napora itd. 
prošetam se, bila na kavi






> Ljubav mamina jel odmars i mirujes? Ja koliko mogu uz malog jer smo sami
> Svima sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nana0501

Tako i ja nemogu lezati cijeli dan zboz malog. Sutra smo sami do 4 barem pa normalno da moram i skuhat. Jel tebe sta bolucka?

----------


## MalaMa

dobro jutro.
izvolite  :Coffee:  poslužite se!  :Grin:  kuham ju samo za vas jer ju ja više ne pijem. već mi je nekoliko dana bljutava i uopće ne guštam pa sam odustala pit ju.
kao što vidite moj niz ranog buđenja se nastavio. do 6 maksimum. al zato sam po danu umorna i već sam u 9 u krpama i ne mogu si pomoć. 

nana i ljubav mamina šaljem ~~~~~~ i niš ne brinite oko poslova. ja sam samo dan transfera jako mirovala. dan nakon sam kuhala ručak, spremala i tako se nastavilo dalje. lagani poslovi su ok, samo nemojte klince dizat i planinarit na Sljeme (kako je meni jednom dr. rekao)  :Grin: 
ma bit će to naše sljedeće lijepe bete. uh kako će ova jesen biti plodna!  :Klap:

----------


## Inesz

MalaMa, kad opet vadiš betu?

----------


## lberc

Malama,evo ja baš pijem :Coffee: ..da bar meni ne paše,ja bi ju pila stalno,al se suzdržavam...nadam se da će m sutra ili prekosutra da čim prije krenem  u postupak,baš sam nestrpljiva...moram si još ići dignut uputnicu,molit šeficu za slobodan dan...to mi je ono najgore.
Malama koje si dane išla na folikulometriju,ak se sječaš,da znam otprilike prije molit šeficu jer ona već sutra radi raspored za drugi tjedan?

----------


## Evelyn73

MalaMa, oprosti sto jos nisam cestitala pa to cinim sada! Ohrabrujuce je citati tako dobre vijesti. Nek ih bude jos.
Jesli li vadila opet betu?
Ja sutra idem na punkciju, pod anestezijom. U tom slucaju ne treba nista uzeti prije protiv bolova??

----------


## Evelyn73

I, mozete li mi reci koliko dugo se lezi gore nakon anestezije... Racunam da li bih se vracala na posao ili ne.

----------


## Inesz

Evelin,
ništa ne smiješ uzimati od lijekova ako ćeš imati anesteziju, ne smiješ jesti, piti... nazovi da ti sestre daju upute.

----------


## nana0501

*iberc* ide se obicno 8dc prvi put i svaku fm ti kazu kad je iduca ja sam recimo isla na 3 zaredom budes gore oko 7-pol8 i do pol 9 je gotovo tako da si znas plan praviti
*evelyn* lezi se u pravilu 2 sata ali racunaj da punkcije pod anestezijom idu zadnje i da neces uci prije 10 sati unutra i nadam se da te nece ko mene zaboraviti i da neces umjesto 2 sata istati 3  :Laughing:

----------


## lberc

za 8dc znam,tad sam prvi dan gore,ma ja si budem odmah uzela slobodno i 10dc...a bum vidla,moja luda šefica bude galamila zakaj nisam to obavila sad kad sam na godišnjem,rekla mi bu da sam se doma luftala

----------


## MalaMa

Evelyn hvala!
Inesz ne vadim betu više. Tako su mi rekli. U srijedu idem na ultrazvuk i to je to. Vidim da si ju ti vadila više puta, a i druge cure su. Ja pitala i rekli da ne treba, da dođem samo na uzv.

----------


## MalaMa

Iberc ja sam ti išla u utorak 7dc, petak 10 dc pa ponedjeljak 13 dc. Al to ti sve ovisi o razvoju folikula.

----------


## Evelyn73

Hvala cure!
Znam da moram biti nataste i ostalo, al nekako mi je proletjela ta misao o tabletama protiv bolova. Imala sam pred par god. operaciju u opcoj anesteziji pa mi se cini da su nam dali prije nesto za popit, mozda je bilo nesto za smirenje...
Za svaki slucaj jos pitam, ako ne dobijem sestre na telefon - zar se ne smije popiti ni voda? Ne mogu bez vode ujutro!  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

ne vodu nikako. ništa.

----------


## linalena

evo da se javim, sve super, tako je reakcija, tak sam ja
baš se dobro osjećam
sutra ponovo UZV i možda uvodimo cetrotide
danas 8dc, 7dan stimulacije sa po 3 gonala = 12 i 13 mm folikuli na obje strane, ima ih dovoljno

sada već 2 dana maltretiram sestre gore da me pikaju, al zato kaj bi u protivnom jako prekoračila naše inače vrijeme pikica

i da, ima nas, iako je nešto inseminacija i prirodnih ima i bar jedno 5 stimulacija (daleko od inače, ali s obzirom na lijekove još je super)

----------


## Inesz

linalena, super vijesti.

ti si uvijek imala dosta js. jesi pitala za zamrzavanje embrija?

----------


## milasova8

linalena,super vijesti-neka ti je sa srećom i dalje :Smile: 
e i htjedoh te pitati(budući da imamo isti protokol)  jesu ti gonali  već smućkani ili si morala sama mućkati?

----------


## antesa

MalaMa ćestitam  :Kiss:  nadam se da ćemo i mi ostale imat takvu sreću!!!! Ja vam curke moje od četvrtka kad je bio transfer ležim,pa malo hodam al većinom ležim!!!! Nemam nikakve baš sad simptome,ponekad malu napetost u doljnjem dijelu trbuha,i malo su mi bradavice osjetljive,al tome pripisujem terapiju!!!!
A Ljubavi , Nano šta ima kod vas????

----------


## nana0501

Ja ne lezim strogo jer ni nemogu moram malom i skuhat jer mi svi rade dopodne. No nema bas simptoma nekih mene isto malo strecne dolje ali vise u predjelu jajnika i mislim da je to od.punkcije ali pazim da ne dizem nista tesko, ne cucim i izbjegavam dugo sjediti tako mi je dr rekla. Ali danas me je peh pratio  cijeli dan. Prvo me osa ugrize za vrat pa za par min za nogu o to bas dok sam rezala i porezem si prst do kosti uzas jedan

----------


## mishica_zg

drage moje SD trudilice, ja sam nakon dugo godina i neuspjelih postupaka i zbog činjenice da nikako nisam uspjela dobiti lijekove...otišla u Vinogradsku  :Smile: 
eto moram se pohvalitit da sam od prvog pokušaja dobila + i 18 dan imam ß1554  :Zaljubljen: 

još uvijek ne vjerujem i mislim da su mi zamjenili krv, al za 10 dana idem na uvz da se uvjerim jel to stvarno moje  :Unsure: 
~~~~~svima i želim i vama ovakvu zbunjenost  :fige:

----------


## ljubav mamina

suuuuuuuuuuuuuper! čestitam!





> drage moje SD trudilice, ja sam nakon dugo godina i neuspjelih postupaka i zbog činjenice da nikako nisam uspjela dobiti lijekove...otišla u Vinogradsku 
> eto moram se pohvalitit da sam od prvog pokušaja dobila + i 18 dan imam ß1554 
> 
> još uvijek ne vjerujem i mislim da su mi zamjenili krv, al za 10 dana idem na uvz da se uvjerim jel to stvarno moje 
> ~~~~~svima i želim i vama ovakvu zbunjenost

----------


## ljubav mamina

ja ne ležim. krećem se.

ma mene zanima u kojem trenutku pitaju koliko hoćeš da ti zamrznu, vrate i sl. jer, meni su dvije oplođene i dvije vraćene, nitko me nije pitao bi li jedan zamrznula. 
jer, s mužem sam se dogovarala, budu li sve 3 oplođene, 2 vraćaju, 1 zamrzavamo. a ako su 2, 1 vraćamo,1 zamrzavamo. neke su statistike da je nešto veći postotak trudnoće od zamrznutih (mada se u to ne možeš pouzdati). jel ima neka iskustva oko dogovora?
ok, možda kad je puno više JS, ali mislim da se svejedno treba dogovoriti.





> MalaMa ćestitam  nadam se da ćemo i mi ostale imat takvu sreću!!!! Ja vam curke moje od četvrtka kad je bio transfer ležim,pa malo hodam al većinom ležim!!!! Nemam nikakve baš sad simptome,ponekad malu napetost u doljnjem dijelu trbuha,i malo su mi bradavice osjetljive,al tome pripisujem terapiju!!!!
> A Ljubavi , Nano šta ima kod vas????

----------


## MalaMa

> drage moje SD trudilice, ja sam nakon dugo godina i neuspjelih postupaka i zbog činjenice da nikako nisam uspjela dobiti lijekove...otišla u Vinogradsku 
> eto moram se pohvalitit da sam od prvog pokušaja dobila + i 18 dan imam ß1554 
> 
> još uvijek ne vjerujem i mislim da su mi zamjenili krv, al za 10 dana idem na uvz da se uvjerim jel to stvarno moje 
> ~~~~~svima i želim i vama ovakvu zbunjenost


mishice bravo!!!

meni je malo krivo što nisam išla ponovit betu, ali sad je gotovo. ovaj put sam bila strpljiva i nisam poklekla pa napravila na svoju ruku. sutra idem na ultrazvuk, a osjećam se kao da idem na presudu. nadam se da bu sve ok.

----------


## Inesz

naravno, sve strepimo od jednog do drugog ultazvuka. ja sam se tresla kao šiba prije svakog ultrazvuka.
MalaMa, sretno sutra! to će biti 19dnt? jesi već ušla u 6 tjedan trudnoće?

----------


## linalena

Meni u petak punkcija, biti će jedno 5-6 komada
i dalje po 3 gonala + 1 menopur + 1 cetrotide - zapravo samo danas i sutra, sutra navečer štoperica

i da, menopur se može rastopiti sa vodicom od gonala, to mi je super one ampule od menopura nikako da svladamo
a gonal isto i menopur je tabletica u koju ide ta vodica - pa in jekcija i pik-pik

ja jutros molila sestru da mi to sve zmuti, jer dok bi ja došla doma prođe malo previše vremena - 3 komada (gonal, menopur, cetrotide) - bila sam nutra 10 min - sorry žene iza mene

a onda sam još ostala u bolnici jer mi je gore tetak od nedelje, imao je aneurizmu neke trbušne žile i bori se za život,  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lberc

mishica,super,brzo bude i ultrazvuk
malama,držimo fige za sutrašnji ultrazvuk
linalena,da ti punkcija prođe što bezbolnije....žao mi je za tetka,al probaj se smirit,i misli na sebe

ja danas dobila m,tak da sam u utorak gore..jedva čekam

----------


## MalaMa

> naravno, sve strepimo od jednog do drugog ultazvuka. ja sam se tresla kao šiba prije svakog ultrazvuka.
> MalaMa, sretno sutra! to će biti 19dnt? jesi već ušla u 6 tjedan trudnoće?


hvala inesz!
sutra ulazim u 6 tjedan. ma sve bu ok. mora biti.

iberc za sretan start~~~~~
linalena sretno i drži se! ~~~~~ da sve bude ok s tetkom.

----------


## marijakr

Bok cure. Zovem vec dva tjedna za lijekove dr baumana i sestra uvjek vjesto izbjegava da mi ga neda na telefon a kad ju pitam dal ima lijekova kaze da pitam doktora. Neznan kako da ga pitam kad ga neda a nisam iz zagreba da dezuram pred bolnicom. Jel ima tko br moba od doktora?

----------


## Mare 85

Draga Marija,
mi svi telefoniramo isključivo sa sestrama i vjeruj mi što se tiče lijekova su bolje informirane od doktora..jer one dijele lijekove za sve njih.
Reci nam koji si br na listi pa ćemo ti okvirno reći kad da se nadaš.




> Bok cure. Zovem vec dva tjedna za lijekove dr baumana i sestra uvjek vjesto izbjegava da mi ga neda na telefon a kad ju pitam dal ima lijekova kaze da pitam doktora. Neznan kako da ga pitam kad ga neda a nisam iz zagreba da dezuram pred bolnicom. Jel ima tko br moba od doktora?

----------


## marijakr

202 ali ja trebam lijekove sad i to svega par komada jer idem na inseninaciju sa donorom a hzzo mi to placa. Ne nislim se ja gurat preko reda,samo slijedim upute od hzzo a. Ja niti sam sestri rekla da idem u cesku ni koji sam broj samo sam pitala za doktora i dal ima uopce lijekova pa ne kuzim zasto svima hoce dat informaciju a mene otpilila vec triput.

----------


## antesa

Draga Marijakr ja koliko znam i mislim,ti nemoš dići lijekove na KBC Sv.Duh i ići u drugu kliniku,to tako ne ide 100% sam sigurna,u klinici u kojoj ćeš imati postupak tamo dogovaraš i za ljekove,
raspitaj se još al mislim da nisi upravu  :Undecided:  , ja ti želim puno sreće !!!!

----------


## marijakr

Imam pravo jer je dr bauman moj mpo doc al posto je moj suprug neplodan mi idemo na oplodnju van s donorom i to nam placa hzzo i imamo ista prava ko i parovi koji se lijece u hrvatskoj. 100 posto sam ja sigurna da je tako jer mi pise na rjesenju koji sam dobila od hzzo da lijekove za stimulaciju dignem na svetom duhu.

----------


## MalaMa

cure,obzirom da se super osjećam ja danas imala jače čišćenje stana. prvi put nakon postupka. između ostalog prala sam pod. sad mi se na dnevnom pojavila lagani roskasti trag  :Sad: . jel moguće da je to od napora? niš me ne boli, al me taj trag brine. šta mislite?

----------


## antesa

E onda kad nazoveš reci sestri koji si br, i tko si,i reci joj nek te odmah spoji sa Dr.B on ti je tamo utorkom tad radi anbilantno,al zovi poslije 13h,i nemoj biti ni mila ni draga,nego gruba,ako opet neš kao nebudu mogle e onda im reci da ćeš doć osobno i doktoru koji je upoznat sa tvojim slućajem da ćeš mu reć za ponašanje njihovo!!! mislim stvarno nije uredu da te zavlaće!!! Stisni zube i hrabro naprijed !!!!

----------


## marijakr

Ici cu u petak ujutro za vrijeme folikolumetrije pa cu ga valjda ulovit.
Ja imam vec jednu curu iz prve mpo trudnoce i prva tri mj nisam nista radila sa naporom. Sve laganini a kasnije vec sama osjetis kad je dosta. Mislim da trebas malo pripazit sta radis i kojim tempom. Sretno!

----------


## Mare 85

Marija, ja sam ti bila broj 20 i neki i lijekove sam dobila u 6 mj, 7 i 8 mj nisu dijelili .. čitala sam po forumu da su oko broja 50 sad. Imaš pravo na lijekove sa Sd ali morat ćeš čekati svoj broj. Znam jednu curu koja je br 160 i neki i rekli su joj nek nazove u ožujku 2013 i pita dokle su  došli..tako da situacija nije bajna. Opet bi ti savjetovala da se naručiš na konzultacije kod dr B, nazovrš i naručiš se ne moraš se sestrama pravdati zbog čega se naručuješ-kaži zovem da se naručim za konzultacije kod dr B radi dogovora za postupak i daju ti termin, tako si najsigurnija da ćeš ga vidjeti i da će imati vremena za tebe da mu sve objasniš. Ovako između folikumetrija i postupaka teško da će te saslušati kako treba.

----------


## marijakr

Ja sam bila kod doktora prije cetiri tjedna i dogovor je da ce mi dat ako ih bude. Ja u postupak idem u slijedecem ciklusu jer i hzzo ima svoj rok u kojem placa tak da to da ja cekam broj 202 propast ce mi lova od hzzo a. Ma sve je to tolko komplicirano da poludis.

----------


## Evelyn73

*marijakr*, mislim da dr.B. zaista nije bio gore prosli tjedan, barem nekoliko dana, a danas mi se cinio nekako "leteci" + poslije 10 je otisao na sastanak u ministarstvo. Pokusaj ti otici na dogovor kako si mislila, ako se i ne uspijes naruciti tako rano. Ja sam pred mjesec dana dosla nenarucena i bez uputnice na 5minutni dogovor i primio me bez problema. Vjerujem da ako sestrama objasnis o cemu se radi da ces i od njih moci dobiti konkretniji odgovor.

----------


## MalaMa

cure kod mene sve ok. samo je završeno razdoblje čišćenja stana,ono više ne smijem ponovit  :Mad: 
na uzv se vidi samo gestacijska v. što je, kažu, normalno, nešto je manja nego tjedni trudnoće. nadam se da to ne znači niš posebno. danas sam punih 5 tj.trudna.  za tj. dana opet uzv. onda ćemo vidjet pravo stanje.
podrav svima!

----------


## ljubav mamina

MalaMa, baš mi je drago da je sve u redu

----------


## Evelyn73

Da li je netko postavio pitanje u vezi zamrzavanja zamataka?? Ja jesam, no mozda ne pravoj osobi, a odgovor takodjer nije bio konkretan. Sada citam na temi druge bonice o licenci za zamrzavanje koja je potrebna, a koju navodno nema ni jedna bolnica!! Znate li ista o tome??  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Evelyn i ja pokušavam doznati je li zamrzavaju...
što su ti rekli oko zamrzavanja?
tnx

----------


## Evelyn73

Inesz, receno je otpilike - pa vidjet cemo prvo koliko se j.s. oplodi. U nastavku nije receno ni da ni ne, a ja nisam inzistirala na odgovoru jer sam, naivno i ocito nedovoljno informirano, uzela zdravo za gotovo da se zametci zamrzavaju. Teziste pitanja i daljnjeg toka razgovora je bilo na broju zametaka koje bih vratila i u kojem trenutku to moram dogovoriti s dr. 
Ne bih htjela raditi paniku, mozda sam u krivu... Zato i pitam - da li je netko dobio konkretan odgovor ili su malci vec nekom zamrznuti ovaj mjesec?

----------


## ljubav mamina

ja sam neki dan pitala u vezi zamrzavanja

ne znam nikog kome su u zadnje vrijeme zamrznuti oplođene js

kad smo bili na transferu prošli tj., bila je jedna cura kojoj su vraćali zamrznute, ali njoj su zamrznuti davno, prije nekoliko mjeseci (ne sjećam se točno, ali mislim da je u proljeće)

----------


## nana0501

njoj su js zamrznute bile ne embriji

----------


## ljubav mamina

aha, sori, to nisam skužila

----------


## linalena

report: 8 oocita, sve idu na oplodnju - transfer u srijedu 5.dan, zovem u utorak da vidimo napredak 

zamrzavanje ovisi o broju, 2 vraćaju a ostale embrije zamrzavaju ako su uredu

uglavnom ekipa je danas bila super, smijali se, objašnjavali, tetošili, zezali - je da me bolilo i onda sam još i krvarila no sve mi je nekao super, sada će tako i dalje

----------


## MalaMa

linalena  :Very Happy: . šaljem ~~~~~ za dobar tulum ovaj vikend  :Yes:

----------


## nana0501

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu

----------


## kiara79

linalena~~~~~~

imaš pp još od prije koji dan!!

----------


## ljubav mamina

lilalena super!

----------


## linalena

joj da zaboravih, ako hoćete spermiogram nakon postupka morate samo zatražiti

mi smo opet OA s 2 milijuna komada

----------


## Bab

Lina, bravo za tebe, tvoja "jajčeka" i ekipu gore...
sad mantramo za ludi tulum noćas :Smile: 

a jel bi ja smjela tebe pitati kakvu si imala stimulaciju? Ja uskoro krećem pa si nekaj gruntam oko jačine stimulacije.
puno hvala i sreetnoo!!!
Može i na pp...

----------


## nana0501

cekalice moje ima kakvih simptoma?

----------


## antesa

> cekalice moje ima kakvih simptoma?


Ja nano nemam niš,i doktorica mi je sinoć rekla da je to normalno,ponekad samo pritisak kao da ću dobit i to je to,M mi kasni 8 dana al to pripisujem utrogestanu!!! kako ti ima li kod tebe šta??? jesi test radila??

----------


## ljubav mamina

meni je danas trbuh jako napuhnut
inače do sada ništa
kad ste mislile raditi test?

antesa, kad radiš betu? zar nisi već trebala?




> cekalice moje ima kakvih simptoma?

----------


## antesa

> meni je danas trbuh jako napuhnut
> inače do sada ništa
> kad ste mislile raditi test?
> 
> antesa, kad radiš betu? zar nisi već trebala?


 Pa betu bi trebala radit u ponedjeljak,al pošto je pon neradan idem u utorak,rekla sam mužiću da mi kupi test,ujutro ću ga napravit pa di puklo,nemože me niš iznenadit,na negativne sam navikla,a ako bude pozitivan past ću u nesvjest!!! Moj ti je trbuh ogroman pogotovo navečer,i napuhnut a šta ja znam valjda i to tako mora.
Ljubavi mamina,nano daj mi recite koliki vam je endometri bio na dan transfera?? moj je 6mm to je jako malo i doktorica mi je to rekla,al da ne brinem jer nemora bit da neće uspjeti,bitno je samo da stavljam utrogestan. Kad vas dvije trebate vadit betu???  :Kiss:  iz Slavonije

----------


## ljubav mamina

pa ja se pitam nije li rano za test.  ali neg. rezultat ne mora značiti da je točan. jesu li ti testovi dovoljno osjetljivi za tako rane nalaze?

nije mi ništa prokomentirala, samo piše za svaki 8 st.

----------


## Morin

Ljubav mamina, meni je test bio pozitivan od 8 dnt, blijeda crta al je postojala

----------


## nana0501

jutro
meni je endo bio 11mm i rekla je dr da su svi uvjeti za trudnocu tu
ja cu danas u dezurnoj ljekarni kupit test oi ujutro ga napraviti

----------


## kleopatra

Curke moje držim figice svima !! antesa ,  nana ... mislim na vas !!!! :Heart:      ... ja čekam da dobim pa da krenem gore .... sve si nešto gruntam .. probala bi sa klomifenima..nemam pojma kaj bi .... ja sam tek 156 za ljekove.. uff. nemam pojma :/

----------


## nana0501

kleopatra ako trebas ja ti ih saljem odmah sutra!
ja jutros imam + na clearblue compactu

----------


## Inesz

čestitam Nana!!!  :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

nemoj jos cestitati dok beta ne potvrdi ja testovima bas i ne vjerujem a i na cb ovom sam vec imala jedan lazni + ali drugog nije bilo sad u dezurnoj ljekarni

----------


## lberc

Nana super,ma sigurno nije lažan test...

----------


## nana0501

iberc hvala ali kazem dok ne vidim crno na bijelo ne vjerujem

----------


## Mare 85

ajme nana  :Klap: 
 :Love:   bit cce i crno na bijelo! Same lijepe vijesti sa SD!
SREETNA!

----------


## nana0501

istina mare bas nam je gore lijepo krenulo neka tako i nastavi

----------


## kleopatra

ma nije problem u tome....al mene muči to što neznam kak ću reagirat na to ...a broji se pod postupak ..mislim tak mi je dr.T rekla :/ .....budem se još s njima gore posavjetovala :/   javi nam velku betu  :Smile: )) kiss  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

cure svima puno puno sretnih željica
ja danas zovem da vidim stanje naših bebica

----------


## nana0501

ß 75.29 na 11dnt

----------


## Loly

*Nana*  :Very Happy: 
*Linalena* kakvo je stanje?

----------


## ljubav mamina

već sam podijelila radost s tobom, ali ću još jednom  :Smile: 




> ß 75.29 na 11dnt

----------


## MalaMa

nana čestitke za betu!!!

----------


## linalena

Nana  prekrasna beta, prekreasanaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

danas gore guuzva , ko nekada, no čini mi se hrpa komzultacija

I tako sam ja trudna , imam jednu krasno kompaktiranu cc bebicu i malo zaostalog 8st klipana

----------


## nana0501

linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice i lijepu betu

----------


## nana0501

ljubav mamina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju betu sutra

----------


## ljubav mamina

lilalena super!

----------


## lberc

Nana super beta
Linalena,ajd nek se bebači samo prime
Meni danas na ultrazvuku dr vidio jedan lijepi folikul i za endometrij je rekal da je odličan,sutra štoperica u petak punkcija...malo mi se čini rano al se valjda boji da bi u ponedjeljak bilo prekasno...bumo vidli.

----------


## nana0501

Iberc nek i tebi uspije u ovom postupku!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mare 85

> ß 75.29 na 11dnt


Nana  :Heart:  :Heart:  imas predivnu betu! Lljubim te! Imas dvije mrvice u busi,mazi ih i pazi!

----------


## MalaMa

Linalena neka se mrvice ugnijezde kod mamice na sljedećih 9 mj  :Klap: 

iberc zašto misliš da je prerano? sretno!!! neka ti bude uspješan prirodnjak!

----------


## nana0501

Mare rijeci ti se pozlatile da je barem tako

----------


## lberc

Pa nisam još nikad imala punkciju 11 dc....a jučer sam se tak prehladila,užas,sad se kljukam čajem i medom

----------


## nana0501

Iberc popi lupocet  njega smijes nece biti nista. Vjerojstno si dobro reagirala kad je tako rano punkcija

----------


## linalena

ja danas pobjegla sa stola nakon transfera kaada su me ostavili ležati koliko je bilo hladno
na punkcijii sam se smrzla i preehladila (jedino su mi prekrili khm dijelove), popila 1 lupocet i nalijevala se sa čajem s puno meda i limuna i non stop pila vodicu, cuclala c vitamin

----------


## lberc

I meni je gore danas bilo nekak hladno. Mi smo jučer cijelo popodne pješačili po zagorju i navečer kad sam došla doma bolilo me grlo i curio mi nos,izgleda da mi škodi friški zrak,a o kondiciji da ne pričam..danas ne osječam noge,nadam se da bum sutra bolje

----------


## nana0501

I kod nas u bolnici je zima  jucer sam se smrzla kod gina kaze mi kum koji radi na odrzavanju da grijanje ne pale do 1.11. I da je tako u svim bolnicama

----------


## mishica_zg

iberc ne brini za zbog punkcije da je kakti rano....meni su sad prvi put radili punkciju 11 dan i transfer 13 i primilo se  :Smile: 
do sada sam imala punkciju 13 ili 14 a transfer i do 18 pa ništa  :Smile: 
možda je to i tebi dobitna kombinacija  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Joj da je bar dobitni..već je vrijeme

----------


## MalaMa

Iberc za dobitni ~~~~~~. Ne mora značit da je rano. Oni će najbolje procijeniti. A mislim da će i štoperica učiniti svoje. Mislim da ona malo pomaže i oko dozrijevanja stanice. Tako pročitah.

Cure moram s vama podijeliti svoju sreću. Danas na uzv 6 tj.trudnoće imamo malo srčeko koje kuca.  :Very Happy:   :Heart:  Totalno sam se iznenadila jer sam mislila da je još rano. Za sad je sve ok i nadam se da će tako i ostati.
Želim vam svima da je brzo, brzo osjetite ovakvu sreću. Pusa ogromna svima vam bez kojih sve ovo ne bi bilo isto.  :Kiss:  Velika ste podrška!! Velika pusa i ekipi sa SD!!  :Kiss:

----------


## nana0501

i meni je rano bila punkcija s obrirom na to da sam inace sa klomifenom imala o na 18-20dc sad punkcija na 12dc

----------


## Nela84

Bokić drage moje ..čestitke svima od srca na lijepim vijestima  ..ja sam broj 148 i kolegica  mi je rekla da je dobila lijekove a ona je broj 60 i neki ..pa sam isla nazvati da pitam kakvo je stanje ..pa da i vas sve koje cekate obavjestim da zovete jer evo mene su narucili krajem 10 mj na kontrolu i na neke dogovore ,dalje vam neznam reci jer ni sestra nezna ,uglavnom nesto se događa a sta točno neznam..mogu samo reci da se krenulo ipak nesto i koliko vidim uspjeha ima isto dosta ..držim vam fige svima pa tako i sebi da sto prije dobijemo nase lijekove i bebache :Smile: pusaa

----------


## MalaMa

joj kak sam smotana,  :facepalm:  zaboravila sam vam reći da je jedna cura došla danas po lijekove pa sam ju pitala koji je br. ona je 80 i neki i dobila je lijekove. rekoh pitat ću je da vam znam reći, a na kraju zaboravim. oprostite zaboravnoj i uzbuđenoj trudnici.  :Embarassed:

----------


## nana0501

Napokon je krenulo sa ljekovima bilo je i vrijeme

----------


## BigBlue

neka je i sd krenuo s lijekovima, možda će ići brže sada.

antesa, ljubav mamina, gdje ste nam curke?
hrabro i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ß

----------


## ljubav mamina

ja maloprije saznala rezultate:

beta 295! skoro sam pala u nesvijest kad mi je muž javio!

malama, iz mog iskustva iz prethodne trudnoće: kad sam vidjela srce koje kuca u 6 tt, to mi je bilo nešto najdojmljivije... samo su suze krenule

----------


## MalaMa

ljubav mamina predivna beta! čestitam!!!!!  :Very Happy: 

joj ja sam tak zablokirala da nakon srčeka nisam pitala dr. smijem li putovati autom na put od sat vremena. što mislite? to nije dugo, uostalom i neke od vas koje su izvan zg moraju doputovati na kontrolu pa putuju. pretpostavljam da smijem. 
molim vaše mišljenje. ili da zovem sutra gore i nekako dođem do dr. da je pitam?

----------


## BigBlue

bravo naša svježa trudnice!  :Very Happy: 
čestitam ljubav mamina i sretno za dalje  :Kiss:

----------


## BigBlue

MalaMa - nikakav problem za vožnju.

Ja se drugi mjesec spremam na turu od jedno 2000-2500 km  :Wink:

----------


## ljubav mamina

MalaMa, ako ti gin nije naglasio da moraš mirovati, slobodno putuj!
i uživaj!  :Smile: 

hvala na čestitkama!

----------


## MalaMa

Pa nije niš rekla. Samo da je sve ok i da nastavim s terapijom. Nikakvih posebnih napomena nije bilo. A ja zablokirala. Hvala vam na savjetu.

----------


## nana0501

Ljubav i ovdije cestitam predivna beta

----------


## lberc

Ljubav mamina čestitam,prekrasna beta...super je krenulo sa pozitivnim betama..nadam se da se bude tak nastavilo

----------


## antesa

Pusa i ćestitke Ljubavi i nanai,pa da vam i ja kažem moju betu, jućer sam je vadila iii....105 jeeee..... pusa svima,i veliko hvala na podršci

----------


## BigBlue

Bravo antesa! Prekrasno!!  :Very Happy: 
Kako se nisi javljala poslije testića, a ni bete, mislila sam da je negativno - sad me sram  :Embarassed: 

Čestitam ti, želim školsko duplanje i mirnu trudnoću!

----------


## nana0501

Antesa cestitam! Jos je moja beta najmanja nadam se ds ce rast sutra

----------


## linalena

Jubav mamima i Antesa   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  prekrasno komadi, prekrasno

----------


## BubaSanja

Evo da se i ja javim. Bila danas na dogovoru, stavilo me na listu, broj 407, Bože dragi, taman oko ljeta 2013 ako bude sreće.
U međuvremenu ćemo već idući ciklus pokušati u prirodnjaku dobiti js. E sad, malo me muči što bih ja trebala dobiti mengu u narednih par dana, trebam doći na prvu folikulometriju 7. dc, a trebam i donijeti nalaze testa na hepatitis i HIV za mene i muža, što me malo muči jer nisam baš sigurna da ću do tad dobiti te nalaze (zna li tko koliko se čekaju u Petrovoj?).
Muž tek 17.10. ima naručen termin za spermiogram, ni njegovi nalazi neće biti gotovi do eventualnog postupka, ne znam kak si je dr. to zamislila.

----------


## nana0501

U petrovoj budu za tj dana nalazi a i on ce avoj dobit bez brige

----------


## nina977

BubaSanja,njima je bitno da nalaze doneseš do punkcije,stići ćeš-ne brini.

----------


## nina977

Nana,Antesa,Ljubav -čestitam,prekrasno!
MalaMa-super za srčeko,neka bude sve školski i dalje!
Linalena-da ovaj put bude dobitni!
Stvarno sve super vijesti sa SD....

----------


## milasova8

Cestitam trudnicama sa SD :Smile:  predivno..
Zelim svima ostalima da nastave ovaj niz :Smile:

----------


## ljubav mamina

antesa, super super super!
čestitam!
javljaj vijesti i dalje

----------


## BubaSanja

I jučer je, dok sam ja čekala, jedna žena došla s pozitivnom betom! Baš je neko dobro razdoblje!
Čestitke svima, zaboravila sam napisati!

----------


## nana0501

Danas beta 166

----------


## lberc

Nana super..lijepo se poduplala
Antesa čestitam
Ja sutra na punkciji..nadam se da budemo ulovili stanicu...još da me ne muči ta prehlada,a počela sam i malo kašljati.

----------


## antesa

Hvala vam svima na ćestitkama,i ja još jednom ćestitam svim trudnicama i onima koje će to uskoro biti  :Yes:  
Nano prešišala si me,i to je odlićno mrva se udobno smjestila tamo gdje treba biti i samo hrabro naprijed,jesi zvala S.D kad moraš doć na pregled????
Ljubavi mamina javi se,kad dođe nalaz!!!!
Svima ostalima puno sreće i lijep jesenski pozdravćek iz oblaćne Slavonije  :Bye:

----------


## BubaSanja

> Danas beta 166


Odlično!

Baš sam se jučer čudno osjećala tamo u čekaoni, nakon više od 3 god na istom mjestu, iste sestre, doktori, miris u zraku...na tren uzbuđena na n-tu, na tren se pitam treba li mi ovo opet prolaziti. Pokažem sestri Peri sliku malenog, pita ona Jel naš? Ja kažem Naravno! a ona zamaše slikom prema curama što su čekale, kaže Pogledajte, naš je!!! i zamolila me da donesem slikicu za pano. 
Kažem dr. Turudić da mi je radila i punkciju i transfer i porod i da mi je ostala u lijepom sjećanju, kaže ona Super, ajdemo ponoviti!  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

cure drage,iskrene čestitke da vas ne nabrajam svaku posebno...bete su vam super!!

Iberc~~~~za sutra

linalena,a tebi je već i vrijeme da brišeš na drugi podforum... :mama: želim ti jednu lijepu ogromnu betu za 10 dana!
(morat ćemo to zalit jednom dobrom kavom,a ja ću i :pivo:

----------


## nana0501

hvala curke ja sam dogovorila i kontrolu za iduci petak i bas se veselim da cu vidjet *ljubav maminu*  i ostale curke koje su bile samnom na transferu i nadam se da su sve uspjele

----------


## Mare 85

> ja maloprije saznala rezultate:
> 
> beta 295! skoro sam pala u nesvijest kad mi je muž javio!
> 
> malama, iz mog iskustva iz prethodne trudnoće: kad sam vidjela srce koje kuca u 6 tt, to mi je bilo nešto najdojmljivije... samo su suze krenule


Ajme draga!!!!   O ovome smo pricale  :Smile: 

Presretna sma zbog tebe! Ljubim te!

----------


## ljubav mamina

:Smile: )))

veselim se!




> hvala curke ja sam dogovorila i kontrolu za iduci petak i bas se veselim da cu vidjet *ljubav maminu*  i ostale curke koje su bile samnom na transferu i nadam se da su sve uspjele

----------


## ljubav mamina

:Smile: 
hvala!
i javi nam se s lijepim vijestima!!!!!






> Ajme draga!!!!   O ovome smo pricale 
> 
> Presretna sma zbog tebe! Ljubim te!

----------


## lberc

Jutro cure..držte mi fige da ulovimo lijepu stanicu...zanimljivo da me je prije uvijek bilo strah punkcije a sad me je više strah da nebu stanice

----------


## nana0501

Iberc ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~… za stanicu

----------


## linalena

lberc držim fige ručno-nožne :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## MalaMa

iberc ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

Evo punkcija gotova,dobili smo stanicu u nedjelju ujutro zovemo da vidimo ak se oplodila da nejdemo bez veze u ponedjeljak u zag...boljelo je tak da sam se čak i cmizdrila kaj nisam još nikad,dr i sestre su bile super i tješile me....sad idem da si kupim neke čizme za pretrpljenu bol

----------


## nana0501

Draga zao mi je sto te bolilo i nadam se lijepim vijestima u nedjelju. Koju terapiju si dobila?
Kupi lijepe cizmice ali gledaj da ih mozes i kao trudnica nosit

----------


## ljubav mamina

Iberc, držim palčeve za ponedjeljak!!!!

----------


## Inesz

Iberc sretno! 

Cure moje, meni se plače svaki put kad pročitam da vam aspiracije rade bez odgovarajuće terapije za bol.... ne samo da mi se plače od žalosti, već mi se plače i od bijesa jer to žene moraju prolaziti.
Ima li kakvog načina/mogućnosti da se na SD dođe do anastezije ili do odgovarajućeg koktela lijekova prilikom punkcije?


________________________________________




> Kupi lijepe cizmice ali gledaj da ih mozes i kao trudnica nosit


Dobar savjet  :Smile:  Iberc, pazi da ti čizmice imaju dovoljno široke sare, jer draga moja listovi u trudnoći znaju se povećati za broj ili dva pa najdraže čizmice ne idu na nogice  :Smile:

----------


## ljubav mamina

pa samo se traži anestezija. ja sam tražila i dobila






> Iberc sretno! 
> 
> Cure moje, meni se plače svaki put kad pročitam da vam aspiracije rade bez odgovarajuće terapije za bol.... ne samo da mi se plače od žalosti, već mi se plače i od bijesa jer to žene moraju prolaziti.
> Ima li kakvog načina/mogućnosti da se na SD dođe do anastezije ili do odgovarajućeg koktela lijekova prilikom punkcije?
> 
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## MalaMa

> Evo punkcija gotova,dobili smo stanicu u nedjelju ujutro zovemo da vidimo ak se oplodila da nejdemo bez veze u ponedjeljak u zag...boljelo je tak da sam se čak i cmizdrila kaj nisam još nikad,dr i sestre su bile super i tješile me....sad idem da si kupim neke čizme za pretrpljenu bol


hrabrica iberc, srećom sad je to gotovo. uživaj u šopingu! šaljem ~~~~ za lijepu vijest u nedjelju.

----------


## linalena

da, anesteziju treba samo zatražiti
ja sam je iskreno ovaj put odbila, kada sume na to uputili na zadnjoj folikulometriji

lberc supr za stanicu a i za to da će ti dati informaciju u nedelju, a narvno da ćemo zajedno odbrojavati do bete

----------


## nana0501

I ja sam trazila anesteziju i dobila. A cura koja se predomislila dobila.nesta u venu i jedino morala odlezat jer je bila osamucena

----------


## BubaSanja

Moja menga stigla, izvadila sam krv za HIV i hepatitis. Dakle, u idući petak krećemo!  :Smile:

----------


## ljubav mamina

super.

možda se i vidimo. dođem na uzv u petak!




> Moja menga stigla, izvadila sam krv za HIV i hepatitis. Dakle, u idući petak krećemo!

----------


## nana0501

Bubasanja super da si sve obavila i da krecete. Mozda se u petak i vidimo i ja sam gore na uzv

----------


## BubaSanja

aaaa, bravo! Ja moram doći oko pol 8, tako je napisala. Kad vi trebate doći?

----------


## nana0501

Mi pol 10 prvo od pol 8 budu fm pa od od pol 9 punkcije pa transferi a onda tek mi dodemo na red

----------


## nana0501

I ja sam izvadila hiv i hep nadam se da ce do petka bit gotov ic cu u cetvrtak vidit

----------


## ljubav mamina

zašto si ponovno vadila?





> I ja sam izvadila hiv i hep nadam se da ce do petka bit gotov ic cu u cetvrtak vidit

----------


## nana0501

Nalaz star 9mj a treba bit 6 max pa morala ponovo

----------


## antesa

Evo i mene jućer sam vadila još jednu betu rez je 562,Zg sam zvala al nitko mi se nije javijo pa ću pokušat ponovo u ponedjeljak!!!!

----------


## nana0501

Antessa kolika je bila prosla? Najboljje zovi u pon jer mislim da gore nema danas nikog

----------


## lberc

Evo ja sam sad zvala stanica se oplodila sutra je transfer...tak sam sretna

----------


## nana0501

Draga predivno sretno

----------


## ljubav mamina

super! sretno!

----------


## mima32

Redovito va citam i bas mi je drago da je tako lijepo krenulo na SD. Cestitam svima.

Ja 30.10.imam pregled kod dr.B.pa cemo vidjeti sto dalje. Inace  me on u 7.mj.operirao. Laparotomija. Uklonjena mi je ogromna endometrioticna cista zajedno s lijevim jajnikom i jajovodom. Desni pokuso hidrotubirat al tad je bio bez prolaska kontrasta. Mm radio spermiogram i dijagnoza je oligoasthenozoospermija. Nemamo djece, ja imam 32g. a dragi 37. Dr.je na zadnjem pregledu rekao da bismo prvo  obzirom na operaciju i sve prvo pokusali prirodni IVF. S obzirom da smo novi u svemu ovome redovit vas citam i puno mi pomaazu informacije koje ovdje saznajem. Hvala svima na tome.

----------


## nana0501

Mima dobro nam dosla i sretno na konzultacijama

----------


## ljubav mamina

mima32, sretno!
mislim da će ekipa na sv. duhu napraviti maksimum
osobno imam odlična iskustva!

----------


## antesa

[QUOTE=nana0501;2246017]Antessa kolika je bila prosla? Najboljje zovi u pon jer mislim da gore nema danas nikog[/Q
prva beta mi je bila 105,zvat ću danas poslije 13h da se narućim na pregled!!!
Mima32 dobro došla,puno sreće na konzultaciji,tu smo sve da si međusobno pomažemo tako da raćunaj na nas!!!!!

----------


## lberc

Moj transfer danas prošal još bolnije nek punkcija,veli dr da kao da je nekaj sraslo i nije mogla pro it kateter bila sam unutra skoro pol sata...sad me boli cijeli trbuh,nikad do sad nisam imala takav transfer kak je krenulo ni krv mi ne buju mogli izvaditi...naj olje u svemu tome je kaj imama.na čuvanju jednu lijepu osmostaničnu mrvicu...moju malu elenu...odoh sad u krpe...čitamo se poslije

----------


## nana0501

Antesa super mozda i ti budes u petak sa nama gore

----------


## ljubav mamina

ajoj! nisam ni računala da bi transfer mogao biti bolan!

što su ti rekli, što dalje?




> Moj transfer danas prošal još bolnije nek punkcija,veli dr da kao da je nekaj sraslo i nije mogla pro it kateter bila sam unutra skoro pol sata...sad me boli cijeli trbuh,nikad do sad nisam imala takav transfer kak je krenulo ni krv mi ne buju mogli izvaditi...naj olje u svemu tome je kaj imama.na čuvanju jednu lijepu osmostaničnu mrvicu...moju malu elenu...odoh sad u krpe...čitamo se poslije

----------


## nana0501

Mene je malo bolili i nije bilo bas ugodno i dosta dugo sam bila unutra ali poslije me nije vise bololo nakon sto samm otisla na wc

----------


## Mare 85

I ja sam danas bila na Sd na konzultacijama. Dobila sam zeleno svijetlo za postupak u 11 mj! Nadam se da mi na uzv 2 dc nece biti nikakva cista ili sl ... krecem s pikanjem od 2 dc po 2 menopura tako mi je dr rekao ! Sreeetna!

----------


## nana0501

Bas same lijepe vijesti sa SD u zadnje vrijeme

----------


## ljubav mamina

Mare, super!

da, samo lijepe vijesti...

----------


## lberc

mare super za postupak
ne znam ak sam dobro skužila al mi se čini da danas nije bilo ni jedne punkcije..mi smo došli gore čekaona je bila skoro prazna i kak meni nije dr mogla napravit transfer bila sam već tak izmučena da sam joj rekla neka ide napravit punkcije da ja malo dojdem k sebi al je rekla da danas nema ni jedne punkcije
iskreno nemam pojma kaj se to danas dogodilo,al bilo je gore od punkcije,rekla je dr da je unutra kao nekaj sraslo,ne zna kaj i jednostavno nije išlo dok nije to nečim probila,ne znam čim,al znam da je boljelo strašno,dosta sam i krvarila i rekla je dr da mogu popit bilo koju tabletu protiv bolova,al sam popila samo normabel,i da nisam dobila ama baš nikakvu terapiju osim utrogestana kaj mi je malo čudno
moram još pohvalit doktoricu i sestre jer su stvarno bile strpljive,tješile s me,dr se stalno ispričavala kaj me boli i kaj me mora mučit.pa nije ona kriva kaj je to danas tak išlo ,bila sam već na dosta transfera i uvijek su bili kao da idem na običan ultrazvuk...ma sad je to sve iza mene i moja osmostanična mrva je sa mnom a to je najvažnije,to briše sve suze i sve boli..betu vadim 26.10,normalno pal bi prije i neki testić,nabavila sam ih već,danas sam užasno pospana,dr je rekla za mirovanje da mirujem i radim onak kak se osječam...oprostite na dugom postu

----------


## lberc

mare jesi ti bila ona kratko ošišana i sretno izašla od dr baumana?

----------


## Mare 85

> mare jesi ti bila ona kratko ošišana i sretno izašla od dr baumana?


Nisam draga, ja sam ona sa smedom kosom imala sam visoki rep. Bila sam od 10 do 11 u cekaoni.

----------


## nana0501

Curke ima kakvih novosti odozgora?

----------


## Evelyn73

Meni je sutra 15 dnt i trebala sam vaditi betu. Danas, sada - spotting, ...za sada samo u tragovima, ali   :Sad: ((  Mislim da se ne mogu vise nicem nadati?  :Sad:  Zna li netko iz vlastitog iskustva?

----------


## lberc

A da napraviš danas jedan test?

----------


## BubaSanja

Sutra prva folikulometrija.....oprao me takav strah i panika da je to prestrašno.....živci su mi našpanani na N-tu potenciju, ufffffffffffffffffffff..................

----------


## nana0501

Evelyn napravi test ili izvadi betu. Mene isto panika uhvatila znog uzv sutra

----------


## kleopatra

cure koji je broj na redu za pikice ??
 ... hvala...

----------


## mishica_zg

> Meni je sutra 15 dnt i trebala sam vaditi betu. Danas, sada - spotting, ...za sada samo u tragovima, ali  ((  Mislim da se ne mogu vise nicem nadati?  Zna li netko iz vlastitog iskustva?


izvadi betu pod obavezno, ja sam imala lagani spot u tragovima i beta pozitivna, ne odustaj  :Smile:

----------


## Evelyn73

Hvala Vam... iscjedak se pojacao. Mislim da nema smisla ni vaditi betu.  :Sad:

----------


## lberc

evelyn,žao mi je...a da ipak izvadiš betu?

----------


## BubaSanja

Cure koje ste bile danas na pregledu, kako je bilo?
Ja opet u ponedjeljak...

----------


## Tomek1221

Jel zna mozda ko na koje su trenutno broju gore na duhu?

----------


## ljubav mamina

kod mene gastacijski mjehur 8 mm  :Smile: 

ponovno u srijedu na pregled




> Cure koje ste bile danas na pregledu, kako je bilo?
> Ja opet u ponedjeljak...

----------


## nana0501

Kod mene gm 6 mm i kontrola u iduci pon jer nemogu u srijedu ic u zg

----------


## lberc

ljubav mamina,super
evelyn,kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## lberc

nana,super i za tebe..nek se samo tak nastavi

----------


## nana0501

Hvala draga sad tvoju betu cekamo.   Od nas 6 koje smo imale transfer pred 3 tj samo nas dvije smo cini se uspjele jer samo smo mi bile jucer gore

----------


## lberc

imam osjećaj da se jedno vrijeme zaredaju same pozitivne bete,a onda jedno vrijeme negativne...ja sam nažalost uvijek među ovim drugima

----------


## nana0501

Nemoj tako negativno razmisljati

----------


## Evelyn73

Ibrec, ja nisam vadila betu. Obilna M u tijeku. Ne dam si tugovat vec planiram dalje. Jbg, ...oprostite, psuje mi se jako... razmisljam da nabavim vrecu za boks za rijesavanje stresa.
Ti nemoj bit tako negativna - ja sam izuzetak od ovih dobrih vijesti na SD! Vidim da imas jos barem 6 dana mislit pozitivno!  :Wink:

----------


## Mare 85

ljubav mamina i nana super! Samo pazite i mazite svoje mrvice!
Evelyn zao mi je! Skupi snage za dalje.. Ljubim te!

----------


## BubaSanja

Danas na pregledu endometrij 10 mm, no folikul 12 mm. Dr B kaže da je endometrij zrel, no folikul nije, ako sam dobro razumjela, te da dođem sutra opet na pregled pa da vidimo jel ćemo punkciju za srijedu ili čet/pet. 

Koliki bi folikul trebao biti za punkciju? 15-16 mm cca?

E, da vas pitam, kod prirodnjaka, u kojem se trenutku smatra da se iskoristio jedan od 2 na teret HZZO? Jel to nakon punkcije ili?

----------


## linalena

i ja se pridružujem negativnom nizu

sljedeći tjedan dogovor za dalje

pusa svima i sretno sretnoooo

----------


## ljubav mamina

ajoooooooooooooooj!

----------


## MalaMa

cure moje, nije me bilo tjedan dana i vidim svašta nova. mislim, škicnula sam ja vas preko moba povremeno, al nije mi to to.
ljubav mamina i nana baš mi je drago da je sve ok, sad će vas i srčeko razveselit sljedeći put  :Yes: 

evelyn i linalena žao mi je što vam nije uspjelo  :Love:  . želim vam da smognete snage i prebrodite ovaj poraz jer to nikako nije kraj bitke i vjerujem da i vaš čeka vaše malo sunce  :Heart: 

ja sam jutros išla na uzv dva dana prije reda jer sam jučer točkasto prokrvarila i jutros mi se ponovilo. s bebicom je sve ok, veliki smo 13,9 mm.




> Danas na pregledu endometrij 10 mm, no folikul 12 mm. Dr B kaže da je endometrij zrel, no folikul nije, ako sam dobro razumjela, te da dođem sutra opet na pregled pa da vidimo jel ćemo punkciju za srijedu ili čet/pet. 
> 
> Koliki bi folikul trebao biti za punkciju? 15-16 mm cca?
> 
> E, da vas pitam, kod prirodnjaka, u kojem se trenutku smatra da se iskoristio jedan od 2 na teret HZZO? Jel to nakon punkcije ili?


buba sanja jesi ti jutros od 9 čekala folikulometriju? čini mi se da sam s tobom razgovarala.
moj folikul je bio 16 kad sam dobila štopericu. jednom mi je gin rekla da se ovulacije događaju kad je folikul oko 22. a folikuli obično rastu oko 2 na dan.

----------


## BubaSanja

> buba sanja jesi ti jutros od 9 čekala folikulometriju? čini mi se da sam s tobom razgovarala.
> moj folikul je bio 16 kad sam dobila štopericu. jednom mi je gin rekla da se ovulacije događaju kad je folikul oko 22. a folikuli obično rastu oko 2 na dan.


Ooo, jesam, jesam, leđa o leđa, hahahahahaa....Žao mi je da nisam znala da si to ti. Al jako mi je drago da je sve ok i da bebačica raste  :Heart:

----------


## MalaMa

BubaSanja čim sam u potpisu vidjela da imaš dvogodišnjaka nekako mi se lampica upalila  :Smile: 
Ja sam ti svoje rekla što se brojanja prirodnog postupka tiče pa nek još druge cure kažu svoje.
Možda se koji put sretnemo gore, al onda nek to bude gledajući u vrata s uzv-om  :Klap: . Sretno!!

----------


## BubaSanja

Hvala MalaMa, bilo bi super sresti se opet  :Smile:

----------


## Mare 85

> i ja se pridružujem negativnom nizu
> 
> sljedeći tjedan dogovor za dalje
> 
> pusa svima i sretno sretnoooo


aaaa draga, zao mi je jako! Odtuguj, isplaci, ojacaj i kreni dalje! ljubim i grlim!

----------


## BubaSanja

Danas je dr. T izmjerila 16 mm folikul i večeras u 22h štoperica, a u četvrtak ujutro punkcija, aBd!

Već me sad strah.....

----------


## nana0501

Sretno kad je onda punkcija?

----------


## nana0501

Sad sam skuzila da si napisala da je u cetvrtak. Ja sam cure bolesna ko pas lezim vec dva dana hB nemam visoku temperaturu

----------


## MalaMa

> Danas je dr. T izmjerila 16 mm folikul i večeras u 22h štoperica, a u četvrtak ujutro punkcija, aBd!
> 
> Već me sad strah.....


BubaSanja odlično!!! Nemoj se brinuti. Šaljem dobre ~~~~~~~~~~~~.  :Smile:  I pjevam ti: Nek ti bude kao meni.....  :Grin:

----------


## BubaSanja

> BubaSanja odlično!!! Nemoj se brinuti. Šaljem dobre ~~~~~~~~~~~~.  I pjevam ti: Nek ti bude kao meni.....



Može, možeeeee  :Smile: 

Nadam se samo da će me dr. T punktirati.

----------


## Sonja29

Buba Alt Gr+1 za uspješnu punkciju i još uspješniji transfer

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke moje škicnem s vremena na vrijeme na ovaj topic....meni izuzetno drag...jer sam ovdje prije 2-3 godine provodila punooooo vremena...vidim da ima dosta pozitivnih beta...a vidim da neke cure nisu uspjele; eh da cure moje sve to ide u naš staž...samo se ne predajte...i ja sam sama prolazila negativne bete, padajuće i svašta nešto...al nisam se predala i na kraju kad smo se najmanje nadali dobili smo smotuljak iz zamrznute j.s....znate i same kakve su nam šanse bile..a klipara koja danas ima preko 10 kg i korača 9 mj....zeza nas po cijele dane...al mi uživamo u tome...

Eh da što mene zanima jel netko možda zna info kad bih se ovih dana pisala za lijekove kad bih npr.mogla dobiti...vidim da to sada ide dosta sporo...al mi bih kroz godinu dana pokušali ići u još jedan postupak...možda malo zvuči nezahvalno al bi ovoj našoj ljepoti podarili bracu ili seku!?!

Puse svima od nas troje  :Kiss:

----------


## lberc

Ne znam do kojeg su broja došli ali odi dolje i zapiši se...ja mislim da bi trebala doći na red do godinu dana mislim da je zadnje pisalo da su se počeli djeliti.
Super kaj idete po još jedno,ja nažalost ne budem stigla ići po dvoje zbog godina.

----------


## ljubav mamina

bila danas na uzv-u. nema nekih pomaka u odnosu na petak. samo se povećala gastacijska vrećica
sad je 10 mm
i naručila me ponovno za ponedjeljak
pa ne znam zašto svakih par dana??? mislim, malo prečesto za takve preglede na početku
frendica koja je bila u postupku tjedan dana prije mene, nju je gin (ne na sv. duhu) naručio tek početkom 11. mj. (ok, to bi mi bilo malo predugo, ali onda se barem vidi neki pomak)
ovako si mislim da možda nešto nije u redu

----------


## Inesz

ljubav mamina koji ti je dan nakon transfera?

----------


## mare41

ljubav mamina, sad je to negdje 27dnt? pa jel ti kaže dr nešto?

----------


## ljubav mamina

da, sutra će biti 4 tj. od transfera
jučer mi je samo rekla da se moramo ponovno vidjeti i da dođem u pon

jučer joj je bila užasna gužva, na pregled sam čekala 2,5 sata
a ništa, pitat ću ju u pon

----------


## Inesz

samo gestacijska? nema žumančane v.?
~~~~ za ponedjeljak!

----------


## ljubav mamina

da, nema
to je i mene zabrinulo

----------


## BubaSanja

Bila na punkciji, nije bilo strašno, začas gotovo. Dobili smo jajnu stanicu, presretna sam. Sutra iza 9 trebam zvati da vidim jel se oplodila, držite fige, šaljite vibrice sretnice, što god nudite dobroga primam.

MalaMa, baš mi je drago da smo se opet srele!

LjM, nadam se da bude sve ok na kraju.

----------


## BubaSanja

IvaMia, da se sad zapišeš, računaj dobiti lijekove u ljeto cca, ako se ništa ne ubrza. Možda i jesen. U svakom slučaju, odi se upiši. Razumijem te, i ja sam u novom pustupku jer želim svom sinu dati bracu ili seku  :Heart:  jer kad ga gledam, znam da se sve ovo isplati, sva muka i boli.
Sretno!

----------


## MalaMa

BubaSanja ~~~~~~ za dobru vijest sutra!!
Mi smo na kraju otišli zbog gužve i jer nije bilo dr. Ići ću sutra,možda bude manja gužva nego danas.

Ljubav mamina ~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti sljedeći tjedan.

----------


## nana0501

hej ja bila danas na uzv vidi se gestacijska 10 mm i zumanjcana sa embrionim odjekom u pon opet uzv ali na sd
Ljubav mamina nemoj se nervieati meni gin kaze eano je pa po uzv ste tek 5 tj tako da i ovo je sve ok i misli da ce se u pon vidjet i otkucaji

----------


## BubaSanja

Niš ovaj mjesec, loša jajna stanica  :Sad:

----------


## nana0501

Bubasanja bas mi je zao  :Love:

----------


## lberc

Bubasanja,a joj baš mi je žao..to mi je bilo nekaj najgore kad nismo došli do transfera

----------


## ljubav mamina

Bubasanja, žao mi je
Hrabro dalje!

----------


## MalaMa

> Niš ovaj mjesec, loša jajna stanica


A BubaSanja žao mi je. Baš sam vjerovala da će biti dobro  :Love: . Drži se.

----------


## antesa

Jućer smo obavili i drugi pregled stari smo 4tj, imamo jedno <3 koje lijepo kuca,trudnoća je uredna i zdrava i ostale preglede možemo nastavit kod našeg ginića!!!!!!
Svim curama želim puno sreće,strpljenja nemojte odustat jer to se može uvjek,hrabro naprijed.....

----------


## ljubav mamina

super, antesa!!!! baš mi je drago!

----------


## nana0501

Super antesa!!!!!!!! 
Valjda ce i nasa srceka u pon kucati

----------


## BubaSanja

Cure, jel se i vama događalo da je loša jajna stanica? Nadam se da je to normalno da se dogodi i da se nije nešto pokvarilo kod mene u međuvremenu.

----------


## Inesz

BubaSanja, je li bila nezrela j.s.? nije se oplodila?
jesi pitala biologa/biologicu što to znači "loša" jajna stanica?

----------


## TeddyBearz

> Cure, jel se i vama događalo da je loša jajna stanica? Nadam se da je to normalno da se dogodi i *da se nije nešto pokvarilo kod mene u međuvremenu*.


 :Laughing:  Sorry Bubo, baš mi je ovo bila smiješna formulacija.  :Embarassed:   :Grin: 


Ne znam hoće li ti pomoći moj odgovor, ali meni je jedan jedini put kad smo u prirodnjaku uspjeli doći do punkcije j.s. bila loša, međutim to su mi rekli odmah nakon punkcije, očito je bila stvarno grozna kad se odmah vidjelo.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lberc

i meni je dva puta u prirodnom bila loša stanica,jedanput su nam rekli odmah poslije punkcije,a drugi put se ipak oplodila,ali nam biologica nije davala nikakve šanse za trudnoću..ovaj je put bila lijepa stanica i oplodila se,pa ipak nije trudnoća,tko bi ga znao od čega to zavisi
meni m počela skroz,a kak me pak trbuh boli,užas,sreća kaj idem radit tek u utorak

----------


## BubaSanja

Znači hoće se to dogoditi....ok, lakše mi je sad.

Da li se Klomifen još uvijek može dobiti na recept u ljekarni ili je i do njega sad prekomplicirano? Razmišljam predložiti dr da idući put probamo s njim ako je to još uvijek lijek koji nije na čekanje.


Teddy  :Razz:  :Love:

----------


## nana0501

Napise ti gin tvoj recept za klomifen ali onaj papirnati plavi i predas u apoteci i dobis klomice naravno besplatno

----------


## BubaSanja

Pretpostavljam da se stimulacija Klomifenom ubraja u ona 4 postupka u stimuliranom ciklusu, jel tak?

----------


## nana0501

Nebi ti znala ali klliko sam ja skuzila meni su sad prirodnjak pisali jer nisam  od njih dobila ljekove nego imals svoje

----------


## antesa

Draga buba ako ideš u postupak Klomifenom i od njih dobiješ (1,2,3 inekcije) Gonal,Menopur ili neš sl. to ti se broji u postuak,i oduzima ti se od ta ćetiri na koja imaš pravo ići,ja sam sad bila u postupku Klomifenom + Gonal f (3kom) i dr.B mi je rekao da se oduzima od ova ćetiri postuka,al nemoj to tako gledat meni je ovo bijo treći postuak,prvi je bio klomifen+gonal dobili smo 3bc,al nije uspjelo,u drugom postupku sam se izbola ko idijot menopur+decapeptil da bi dobili jednu js koja kad se oplodila bila je 3st, zatim sam vadila hormon Amh i smanjena mi je plodnost,a kod smanjene plodnosti bolje se reagira na tablete nego na bocke,bar tako kaže dr.B tako da je meni dr.B predložijo postupak Klomifenom dok mi lijekovi dođu jer sam prvi put dobro reagirala pa se nado da ću i sad i naravno nije pogriješijo vraćene su mi dvije mrvice jedna 6st, i 8st,ušli smo u 5 tj trudnoće za sad je sve OK polako se borimo zajedno i zahvaljujemo na svakom danu koji dobro prođe :Very Happy:  imamo jedno :Heart:  koje lijepo i uredno kuca.
Draga BubaSanja vidiš da pravila nema ako će bit biti će!!!!
E sad ja da vas moje trudnice pitam nešt i naravno one koje znaju nešta o ovom trbuh me tako zaboli kao da ću dobit Mengu,neznam jel vama tako al dr. kaže da je to normalno,mene zaboli svaki dan i bol traje po 10-15min nekad boli samo jednom a nekad ćešće,i evo sad je poćelo i ponoći probudi me bol u trbuhu oko 02h i boli 10ak min i prođe,grudi bole al to znam da mora brine me trbuh.... :Confused:  do kojeg tj obićno boli??? Sory na ovoj silnoj opširnost,i hvala unaprijed na odgovoru!!!!

----------


## nana0501

Antesa tako i mene isto. I meni je i moj gin rekao da je to ok i dr t isto. Bad me zna zabrinut ta bol ali me vise pate mucnine i slabost. Evo recimo danad cijeli dan ocajno, nista ne mogu jesti, ne povracam samo mi je muka
A i to ce sve proci bitno da je mrva tu

----------


## BubaSanja

> Nebi ti znala ali klliko sam ja skuzila meni su sad prirodnjak pisali jer nisam  od njih dobila ljekove nego imals svoje


Nana, ja sam dr pitala mogu li ja kupiti svoje lijekove a da radim postupak kod njih i rekla mi je da su im to zabranili.

----------


## laky

> Pretpostavljam da se stimulacija Klomifenom ubraja u ona 4 postupka u stimuliranom ciklusu, jel tak?


kao prirodni se računa

----------


## nana0501

Ja sam imala klomifen,  tri menopura i dva cetrotida i dr je rekla da moze a pisali su klomifenski postupak tj prirodnjak jer je bilo samo dvije stanice a u prirodnom se moze samo dvije dobiti

----------


## MalaMa

dobro jutro!!!!
evo jutarnje kavice, čaja, kakaa pa se poslužite!!

----------


## ljubav mamina

:Smile: 
dobro će mi doći




> dobro jutro!!!!
> evo jutarnje kavice, čaja, kakaa pa se poslužite!!

----------


## ljubav mamina

bila na uzv jutros
potvrđen gastacijski mjehur sa žum. vrećicom
kaže da su otkucaji "u dubini", nisu valjda još onim intenzitetom da se potvrde 
pa da dođem u srijedu
uf...

----------


## BubaSanja

LJM, super da se ipak nešto pomaklo, iako znam, igra sa živcima, uh.....

----------


## ljubav mamina

da samo igra sa živcima...

imam toliko želučane kiseline da kroz mene može bez problema proći i vreća čavala!

----------


## Inesz

ljubav mamina,
postoji li embrionalni odjek?

----------


## nana0501

I ja bila na uzv i kuca srceko i sve je ok kaze dr

----------


## BubaSanja

> I ja bila na uzv i kuca srceko i sve je ok kaze dr



Jeeej!!!!

07.11. imam termin za novi dogovor pa ćemo vidit što dalje.

----------


## nana0501

Buba sanja brzo ce to i nadam se da ce uspjeti

----------


## lberc

nana,super za srčeko
ljubav mamina,super da je sve dobro
buba sanja,brzo bu taj dogovor

ja danas prvi dan na poslu..bljak

----------


## ljubav mamina

vratila se s pregleda

sve ok! srce lijepo kuca   :Smile: ))

----------


## MalaMa

> vratila se s pregleda
> 
> sve ok! srce lijepo kuca  ))


čestitam ljubav mamina!!! drago mi je da je završila tvoja igra živaca i da je sve uredu  :Klap:

----------


## Mare 85

Ljubav mamina  :Smile:  Grlim grlim!
Ja bila na uzv kod svog lokalnog gina i veli mi cista žutog tijela, hmmm.. što je to?
Moram opet doći za tj dana da vidimo jel nestala pa da mogu krenuti s pikanjem. S njom ne mogu ili??? Neće me valjda sad još i ona zezati :/

----------


## kika222

Pozdravljam Vas sve žene moje drage... Čestitam svim trudnicama sa nadom da ću i ja jednom osjetiti ovu radost koja vama tuče ispod srca... Javljam Vam da sam jučer bila na dogovoru kod dr. B i saznala sam da su stigli do br.150... Ja sam 264 pa sam mirna tamo negdje do ožujka.. Samo da znate!!!

----------


## lberc

Kika to su super vijesti,ja sam broj 308,znači da ja mogu računat tek na peti mjesec ak se malo ne ubrza.

----------


## kleopatra

Cure do koliko su doktori gore popodne ...mene je naručila sestra za pol dva  (7.11)  al ja radim do pol dva ..tak da ak se požurim mogla bi do dva stić....al neznam hoće li biti gore.....to sam rekla i sestri al naravno rekla mi je ..U POL DVA I DOVIĐENJA  :Sad:   hmmm  :Undecided:  hvala ...

----------


## BubaSanja

> vratila se s pregleda
> 
> sve ok! srce lijepo kuca  ))



Jeeeeej!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## BubaSanja

Hm...ako su stigli do broja 150, a prošli mjesec su bili oko 80, onda se to malo ubrzalo....ili mi se čini?

----------


## lberc

I meni se čini da se ubrzalo...joj di sam još ja..

----------


## ljubav mamina

nikad nisam tako kasno bila na pregledu, niti su me naručili
nazovi dan prije ponovno, pa pitaj isto
možda dobiješ neki konkretniji odgovor





> Cure do koliko su doktori gore popodne ...mene je naručila sestra za pol dva  (7.11)  al ja radim do pol dva ..tak da ak se požurim mogla bi do dva stić....al neznam hoće li biti gore.....to sam rekla i sestri al naravno rekla mi je ..U POL DVA I DOVIĐENJA   hmmm  hvala ...

----------


## nana0501

Kleopatra mislim da su do dva onda imaju sastanak koliko se sjecam da je seatra rekla a najbolje da budes u pol dva gore za svaki slucaj pokusaj malo ranije izac aa posla i sretno javi nam kako je proslo

----------


## Mare 85

Drage moje, izvolite jednu finu  :Coffee:  !
Nekakvo zatišje je na našem Sd forumu!
Jučer sam dobila zeleno svijetlo za svoj 1 IVf, cista je nestala ili kako je doc rekao regradirala, ako sam dobro zapamtila  :Smile: 
Imam pitanje za svoje iskusnije suborke.. negdje sam pročitala da menopur izvadim iz hladnjaka, tj da si ga ne pikam dok je hladan jer onda peće. Jel to istina?
Drugo pitanje .. vezano za naše muževe.. kad sam ja na punkciji, on taj dan isto daje svoj doprinos, jel? Koliko mora biti sperma stara, tj koji je optimalan dan? Jel ima tu kakvo pravilo?

----------


## Snekica

1/ menopur vadi van barem pola sata prije bockanja i kasnije ispuštaj tekućinu lagano, manje će peći
2/ Na dan punkcije TM daje svoj doprinos
3/ Optimalno je 3-4 dana apstinencije

----------


## ljubav mamina

sretno, mare!

kad točno krećeš?

----------


## Nela84

Bok drage moje,,i ja dobila svoje lijekove .(.br148),cekaju u frizideru mengu :Smile: i krecemo..danas kupila iglice i šprice heheh..sretna :Smile: još samo čekati nalaze hepatitisa i hiv i to je to.Svima trudnicama ,curama u postupku i onima koje cekaju puno sreće i uspjeha..

----------


## BubaSanja

Evo da se i ja javim....od danas Klomifenka pa ako bude.

MalaMa, kako je kod tebe? Baš sam sretna da sam te opet srela, brijem da mi donosiš sreću  :Smile:

----------


## sami_os

Cure molim vas informaciju..Da li se na SD rade postupci vikendom? Bitno mi je jer  trebam ići na prirodni IVF a tako se ne  može utjecati koji dan ćeš šta morati raditi. Inače sam iz Os. Hvala!

----------


## ljubav mamina

nela, buba... sretno!

----------


## Mare 85

Čekam mengu...oko 10. Uzbuđena  :Smile: 




> sretno, mare!
> 
> kad točno krećeš?

----------


## Mare 85

Koliko ja znam ne rade ništa vikendom!




> Cure molim vas informaciju..Da li se na SD rade postupci vikendom? Bitno mi je jer  trebam ići na prirodni IVF a tako se ne  može utjecati koji dan ćeš šta morati raditi. Inače sam iz Os. Hvala!

----------


## nana0501

Ne rade nista vikendom smo na fm naruce u hitnu ginekolosku ako je bas potrebno

----------


## Inesz

kako ne rade vikendom?
zar folikuli mogu čekati?

----------


## MalaMa

Cure moje, slabo se javljam jer mi je stalo zlo pa nekako nemam volje pisati.
Kad već buba pita, mada ona sad već sve zna  :Smile:  samo da javim, da smo mi u 11.tj, da imamo 3,4 cm i sve je uredu: srčeko kuca, čak se i mičemo.
drugi tjedan radimo nuhalni i krvni probir i toga nas je strah, ali nedamo se!!!
sretno svima!

----------


## sami_os

> kako ne rade vikendom?
> zar folikuli mogu čekati?


 Zato i pitam jer mi nije jasna procedura. Da li se taj ciklus onda preskače ili...?

----------


## Inesz

draga, zaobiđi ako možeš kliniku koja ne radi vikendom, jer folikuli ne mogu čekati ni dva sata a kamoli dva dana.

----------


## sami_os

To mi je vrlo bitan podatak pa se zato i raspitujem..Mislila sam možda postoji neko rješenje što u takvom slučaju..U svakom slučaju sad mi je na 1. mjestu ne gubiti vrijeme

----------


## Evelyn73

sami_os - ako sada kreces i trebas izabrati, ja bih ti savjetovala isto sto i Inesz. Iako sam i sama na S.D., u zadnjih godinu dana sam "izgubila" 3-4 prilike za vjerojatnu punkciju, radi vikenda ili praznika. Ne znam ima li nas jos dosta s istim nesretnim timing-om...

----------


## Loly

Ja sam u prošlom postupku, u punoj stimulaciji imala dobila samo 2 js, a transfer radili tek 5. dan (ponediljak) zato što ne rade vikendom  :Sad:

----------


## Mare 85

Draga kakve su to pretrage? Mazi i grij svoju mrvicu u ovo hladno jutro!




> Cure moje, slabo se javljam jer mi je stalo zlo pa nekako nemam volje pisati.
> Kad već buba pita, mada ona sad već sve zna  samo da javim, da smo mi u 11.tj, da imamo 3,4 cm i sve je uredu: srčeko kuca, čak se i mičemo.
> drugi tjedan radimo nuhalni i krvni probir i toga nas je strah, ali nedamo se!!!
> sretno svima!

----------


## MalaMa

Mare85 joj to su ti pretrage za strašit trudnice. Tako ja to vidim. Kad je moja mama mene nosila nija znala ni p od tih pretraga. Da ih bar nema. Ovako se ja ne mogu odlučiti da ne napravim (da si poslije ne predbacujem), a najradije ne bih jer nisu pouzdane- 5% lažno pozitivnih, užas!!

----------


## Mare 85

Kad sam ja bila trudnica daaavne 2005. toga nije bilo!
Nemam pojma o čemu je riječ.

----------


## Mare 85

Sad ste me zabrinuli s tim danima punkcije i transfera... Uporno računam ako dobijem 10.11. kojim danom bi bila punkcija...
S kratkim protokolom stimulacije mislim da je punkcija 14 dc, neka me netko ispravi ako griješim. Ili to sve ovisi kakvi folikuli budu.
Mislim da bi nekoga gore pojela kad bi mi nakon godinu dana čekanja postupka, upropastil tajming punkcije jer oni vikendom ne rade... Pa čekaj opet godinu dana idući postupak .. i moli Boga da nije vikend! Ufff

----------


## MalaMa

> Kad sam ja bila trudnica daaavne 2005. toga nije bilo!
> Nemam pojma o čemu je riječ.


Mare, to je relativno nova pretraga. Moguće je da je 2005. nije bilo, a moguće je i da si ti 2005. bila mlađa od 30 pa nisi to morala ići. Sada je navodno preporučljivo nakon 30 godine obaviti, ali tvoj je izbor. Nitko te ne tjera na to.

----------


## Inesz

zbilja, kako to cure ide kad ste u stimuliranom postupku a punkcija treba biti u subotu ili nedjelju?

kako oni misle provoditi postupke ako ne rade vikendom?

pa nije žensko tijelo stroj da mu se kaže-čekaj sa sazrijevanjem jajnih stanica, vikend je-mi ne radimo!

kao da je sitnica nafilati žensko tijelo hormonima i reći-sorry, ništa od toga jer ne radimo vikendom...

stvarno ne razumijem...

----------


## Mare 85

Nisam imala 2005. 30 godina, a nemam niti danas.
Moja šala je da u ovim svojim dvadesetima nisam za ništa! Jer sam kćer zanijela s 19, rodila ju s 20. I od tada ništa, pa ništa... Sad idemo po bracu ili seku ako Bog da  :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

Sve ovisi o folikulima jer mogu biti za punkciju 11 dc a mogu tek 15 dc. Vjeruj nece oni pustit da postupak propadne a tu je i stoperica koja ipak ima funkciju sprecavanja pucanja folikula a ja sam i cetrotid dobila da sprijeci prerano pucanje folikula

----------


## linalena

eto ja dobila broj oko 450, ko zna kada bi to moglo biti
a do tada radimo prirodnjke, ova 2 po zakonu - i potvrđeno od doktorice niti klomifen nejde, ništa baš prirodni
dakle, kakva god bila stimulacija to je stimulacija i ubraja se u 4 stimulirana

prirodnjak u veljači, mogli bi i prije ali neka se meni malo organizam oporavi od stimulacije, a za novu godinu putujemo na 3 tjedna, pa ja nemogu krajem 1og i početkom 2og zbog posla

pusa svima

----------


## Mare 85

linalena brzo će i to! Do tada se opusti, putuj, odmori i uživaj  :Kiss: 

Ja od danas pikalica! Upravo sam si sama smiksala i dala svoju prvu  piku  :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

Mare i jel bilo strasno?

----------


## Mare 85

nikako! ubod je najmanji problem, više sam se zadržala na mućkanju menopura  :Smile: 
Sutra sam već uhodana. Dok sam ja istisnula zrak iz šprice i sl. he he Da me je bilo snimiti  :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

Meni je trebalo vise pol sata da se psihicki pripremim zs pikanje to mi je prvu dan bilo koma. Pislije ko id sale

----------


## Mare 85

he he! Ja sam mislila da će me boljeti, međutim nisam niti osjetila! Kaže muž imaš debelu kožu  :Wink:  Čitaj sala  :Wink:

----------


## ljubav mamina

cure, jel neka sutra ide na sv. duh? zna li koji je doc sutra? trebam doći na pregled, al mi je sestra jučer rekla da provjerim još danas. al ne javljaju se

----------


## BubaSanja

Cure, zbunjena sam: kad sam dogovarala sa dr. T, napisala mi je da popijem Klomifene, dođem danas na prvu folikulometriju i napisala Menopur te spomenula da će mi nakon Klomifena i to uvesti, no danas je na pregledu bila ona plava doc i samo je pogledala i rekla da dođem u petak, neka druga (pripravnica?) je pogledala napisano, napisala novo stanje i to je to. Ni spomena što s Menopurom....ja se nisam snašla u trenutku, sjetila sam se Menopura kad sam već debelo izašla. 
Ima li tko iskustva s tim? Jesam li trebala danas možda dobiti injekciju?

----------


## ljubav mamina

bubasanja, ne mogu ti pomoći, nisam uzimala klomifen.
dobila ih napokon. idem sutra oko 10

----------


## MalaMa

ljubav mamina, ja sam bila danas i sutra bi trebala doći s nalazima krvi ako će bit gotovi. dr. T je rekla da slobodno dođem da je ona tamo. drugo ti ne znam.

bubasanja ne mogu ti pomoći jer nemam iskustva. možda da sutra odeš pitati samo. ne znam.

----------


## ljubav mamina

u koliko sati ti je rekla da dođeš?

----------


## MalaMa

nije mi ništa rekla jer ovisi kad će biti gotovi nalazi, ali sestra je rekla da i u 13 h slobodno još dođem.

----------


## Mare 85

> Cure, zbunjena sam: kad sam dogovarala sa dr. T, napisala mi je da popijem Klomifene, dođem danas na prvu folikulometriju i napisala Menopur te spomenula da će mi nakon Klomifena i to uvesti, no danas je na pregledu bila ona plava doc i samo je pogledala i rekla da dođem u petak, neka druga (pripravnica?) je pogledala napisano, napisala novo stanje i to je to. Ni spomena što s Menopurom....ja se nisam snašla u trenutku, sjetila sam se Menopura kad sam već debelo izašla. 
> Ima li tko iskustva s tim? Jesam li trebala danas možda dobiti injekciju?


Koji ti je dc danas?

----------


## Mare 85

MalaMa imaš prekrasan avatar  :Kiss:

----------


## MalaMa

Hvala Mare  :Kiss: . I tebi uskoro želim ovakav. To smo danas pozirali. Igleda da smo mali pišonja, al bumo još vidjeli  :Grin: .

----------


## Mare 85

:Smile:  Ajme prekrasno! Vjerujem da si ispunjena skroz! Ljubim te!

----------


## BubaSanja

> Hvala Mare . I tebi uskoro želim ovakav. To smo danas pozirali. Igleda da smo mali pišonja, al bumo još vidjeli .


aaaaaawwwww!!!  :Heart: 

Danas mi je 11dc, zvala jučer, sestra rekla da niš nije kasno nego da ću sutra vidit s doc.

----------


## nana0501

Buba sanja ja sam pila klomifen do 8 dc 9 dc prva fm bio dr B i ta mlada plava i oni je reko odmah taj dan prvi menopur. Mozda za se danas zaletis gore prvo provjeri jel  dr tamo i pokussj ju dobit na tel i pitat ili direkt gore u pitaj ju

----------


## Mare 85

BubaSanja kad si ujutro gore?

----------


## antesa

drage moje mi smo jućer imali prvi pregled kod našeg ginića i dogodilo se ŠOK,imamo jednojajćane blizance,jedno je dugo 23 mm,a drugo 23,2 mm u 10 tj trudnoće smo... za sad sve ide odlićno,mućnine su uduplane pa traju cijeli dan,trbuh se već dobro nadzire.....bujamo  :njam: 
Svim ćekalicama,i budućim trudnicama želim isto ovako ugodno iznenađenje,veliki pozzz od nas troje  :mama:  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Mare 85

Antesa  :Smile: 
Kakve prekrasne vijesti odmah ujutro!
Čestitam ti od srca! Uživaj u svakoj minuti! Mazi svoje mrve !

----------


## lberc

Antesa pa ovo su stvarno prekrasne vijesti..uživaj

----------


## nana0501

Ajme predivno antesa! A na proslom uzv nista nisu vidjeli?

----------


## antesa

Drage moje pošto su oboje u jednoj poseljici nije se vidjelo da ih je 2,i srce im je jednako kucalo tj.u isto vrijeme sad smo već poprilićno veliki narasle su nam i ruke i noge....sve ide kako treba i samo da tako ostane
termin nam je 19.06. dug je put još prednama...al zajedno smo jaći  :Very Happy:

----------


## MalaMa

Antesa kako divno!!!

----------


## BubaSanja

Antesa, predobro!!!  :Heart: 

Bila sam jutros na SD na folikulometriji, baš se sve oteglo ovaj put. Na  lijevom jajniku imam folikul 16 mm, a na desnom se izdvojio još jedan  koji je sad 14 mm. Sutra idem opet gore pa pretpostavljam da ću navečer  sutra primiti štopericu i punkcija u srijedu, u nadi da će oba folikula  biti dobra.
Endometrij je 7,5 mm, jel to prihvatljivo?

Dobila sam 3 Menopura u petak tak da sam ih primila ova 3 dana. Očito nije bilo prekasno.

----------


## Mare 85

Vidimo se onda ujutro  :Smile:

----------


## BubaSanja

> Vidimo se onda ujutro


Deal, sad znaš i koja sam  :Grin:  (ja se sjećam svih nabrojanih, al tebe ne)

----------


## Mare 85

Kad sam neprimjetna  :Razz:

----------


## BubaSanja

Prije bih rekla da si se izgubila u masi  :Laughing:

----------


## ljubav mamina

antesa, čestiiiiiiiiiiiiitam!!!! predivne vijesti!
ja bila u srijedu, bebica 27 mm. bauman jako zadovoljan  :Smile:

----------


## BubaSanja

U srijedu punkcija! Malo sam nezadovoljna jer je usprkos svemu samo jedan folikul. B veli da se ovaj drugi "smežurao", što god mu to značilo. 
Mislim, i jedan je dovoljan ako valja, al to sam i sama mogla proizvesti....  :Undecided:

----------


## Mare 85

> antesa, čestiiiiiiiiiiiiitam!!!! predivne vijesti!
> ja bila u srijedu, bebica 27 mm. bauman jako zadovoljan


Draga prekrasne vijesti! Uživaj i čuvaj se! Ljubac  :Kiss:

----------


## Mare 85

> U srijedu punkcija! Malo sam nezadovoljna jer je usprkos svemu samo jedan folikul. B veli da se ovaj drugi "smežurao", što god mu to značilo. 
> Mislim, i jedan je dovoljan ako valja, al to sam i sama mogla proizvesti....


 :Sad:  Znam tako si i ja mislim. Endometrij mi je dobar kaže dr B. ali nadala sam se većem broju folikula. Danas mi je 8dc. U srijedu sam ponovno gore, pa ćemo vidjeti jel se još koji pokrenuo. Držim fige da ti punkcija bude bezbolna i da dobiješ kvalitetnu js!

----------


## BubaSanja

> Držim fige da ti punkcija bude *bezbolna* i da dobiješ kvalitetnu js!


Muahahahahaha, to mi je rame uz rame sa "bezbolnim" bušenjem ušiju.....

----------


## MalaMa

Buba ~~~~~~~~~ za srijedu. Jedna ali vrijedna!!

----------


## BubaSanja

Evo me, ispunktirali jednu js  :Smile: 

E sad, valja li i hoće li se moći i htjeti oploditi, znat ću sutra. Punktirala me moja "sretna doktorica" pa sam sva puna pozitive iako me boli i neću danas na posao, zalegla sam u krevet, tako mi je najlakše.

----------


## MalaMa

Joj BubaSanja ja ti šaljem 1000 ~~~~~~~~~~~ i da draga doktorica bude sretne ruke i ovaj put urodi plodom. Želim ti sreću od srca!!!!! Evo mene je danas otpustila sa sd svom giniću i rado prepuštam svoje mjesto tebi  :Grin:

----------


## Mare 85

BubaSanja  :Wink: 
Bit će sve onako kako treba. Samo nastavi dalje s dobrim feelingom  :Kiss:

----------


## BubaSanja

Oplodila seeeeee!!!!! 

Sutra transfer!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mare 85

Draga da i ovdje naškrabam da sam jako jako sretna zbog tebe! 
Samo sutra ponesi čepiće za uši jer dok ti budeš sa smiješkom čekala svoju mrvu ja ću biti unutra na punkciji, bit će blagi potres oko Sv. Duha :/

----------


## BubaSanja

Ma ti si hrabra cura, izdržaćeš ti to svjetski!!!

----------


## MalaMa

Mare85 ma šta je to za tebe! Sretno! Za bezbolnu punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~
Buba Sanja juuuuhu!! Živjela mala oplođena mrvica! Sutra nek se lijepo smjesti kod mamice  :Smile:

----------


## BubaSanja

Cure, jel se još uvijek dobije mirovanje do bete ili se to promijenilo?

----------


## ljubav mamina

buba, super super!

----------


## nana0501

Dobije se mirovanje
Ja bila na uzv veliki smo 29 mm i sve je super

----------


## BubaSanja

Bravo nana!!!!

----------


## ljubav mamina

super, nana!!!

----------


## BubaSanja

Evo mene i, prema riječima biologice, odličnog 4-staničnog zametka  
Transfer napravila moja "sretna" doktorica, dakle svi preduvjeti za uspjeh su ispunjeni. Još sam srela i doktora koji me je porodio zajedno sa doktoricom, nisam ga vidjela od poroda..... baš sam optimistična!

Naša hrabra Mara85 je obavila punkciju sa odličnim rezultatom, čekamo da se javi! Sretno, draga!

----------


## Mare 85

evo me BubaSanja preživjela ja  :Smile: 
Prezadovoljna sam dobili smo 5 jajnih stanica..pred nama je duuugi vikend, čekamo ponedjeljak da vidimo jel se išta oplodilo.
Tebi želim sve naj naj i ovo je definitivno tvoj bingo postupak  :Smile: 
Kakve si upute dobila? Mirovanje ili?
Jel znaš možda koliko je imala ona cura što je ušla poslije mene?

----------


## BubaSanja

Maro, ja nju uopće nisam vidjela da je izašla, ne kužim....jedino ako je imala anesteziju pa su ju prebacili u sobu do da leži, pojma nemam, zbilja se ne sjećam da je izašla....posve sam na nju zaboravila, da.
Baš čudno, popapala maca.....

Dobila sam 14 dana mirovanje, al neš ti mirovanja kad im je procedura da moraš nakon transfera prvo kod svog ginića da ti napiše preporuku za mirovanje pa onda s tim kod doc opće prakse da otvori bolovanje i onda još u firmu dostaviti otvaranje bolovanja, ono, našetaš se samo tako.
Al vidim na topiku Nakon transfera da nije to više tako rigorozno, to mirovanje....svejedno budem ostala doma svo vrijeme, ako niš a ono radi utrića jer mi ih je jako nespretno stavljati na uredskom wc-u.

Čekamo ponedjeljak i vibramo da su se oplodile sve!

----------


## BubaSanja

Sram me reć da svaki put kad odem na wc strahujem da zametak ne ispadne.... :redface:

----------


## Mare 85

pa daj, nema ispadanja  :Smile: 
nemre on nikuda više!

----------


## MalaMa

Buba i mare baš mi je drago zbog vas, ~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## Mare 85

> Buba i mare baš mi je drago zbog vas, ~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!


Hvala  :Smile: )))

----------


## kleopatra

pozdrav...imam pitanje...pila sam duphastone 10 dana...trebam se javiti 1ili 2 dc na folik...međutim..ja sam jučer imala neku smeđu FLEKICU....pa malo veću do kraja dana...jutros ništa.... ne kužim sad..strah me ak danas ful prokrvarim kaj da računam 2 ili već treći dan da mi je sutra......jer trebam početi sa injekcijama....kaj da danas odem gore nakon posla i vidim sa dr.....meni se sve nešto pošeremetilo nakon prošlog postupka...ciklusi po 50-60-čak 72 dana jednom ....koma ..

----------


## linalena

krvarenje se počinje računati od prave crvene krvi, dakle još čekaj (nadam se da ne predugo)
a s obzirom da su ti rekli 1 ili 2dc bude to sve OK
a i ja kada sam išla tako nisam se skidala već obučena ušla samo reći da sam dobila da mi napišu terapiju

Kleo prije koliko si uzela zadnji duphić?

----------


## kleopatra

23.11 navecer zadnja tableta...jer pila sam 2x1 dnevno deset dana(od 16 do 26 dc)

----------


## MASLINA1973

Drage mpovke, znane i neznane,
sretno vam svima i želim vam da što prije držite svoje mirišljave smotuljke u naručju!
I sama sam, i ne tako davno, hranila svoju dušu na ovom mjestu, upijajući svaku informaciju o doktorima i svaki savjet tada već prilično iskusnih ženica. Hvala Bogu, odličnoj SD ekipi, posebno dr. Baumanu, sestri Peri i dr. Akšamiji i svim forumašica na potpori - u sobi spava jedna bebolina koju smo duuuugo čekali. I dočekali! 

Neka i vama tako bude :Smile:

----------


## Mare 85

> Drage mpovke, znane i neznane,
> sretno vam svima i želim vam da što prije držite svoje mirišljave smotuljke u naručju!
> I sama sam, i ne tako davno, hranila svoju dušu na ovom mjestu, upijajući svaku informaciju o doktorima i svaki savjet tada već prilično iskusnih ženica. Hvala Bogu, odličnoj SD ekipi, posebno dr. Baumanu, sestri Peri i dr. Akšamiji i svim forumašica na potpori - u sobi spava jedna bebolina koju smo duuuugo čekali. I dočekali! 
> 
> Neka i vama tako bude


 Maslina prekrasno !  
Uživaj u svakom trenutku sa svojim malim anđelom.
Kod mene u buši na čuvanju 2 mrvice, čekamo betu za koji dan..

----------


## BubaSanja

Cure koje ste ostale trudne, da li vam je dr B ili T preporučili daljnji ostanak na mirovanju ili ne? Znam da je mene zadnji put B najurio doma s posla kad sam javila pozitivnu betu, ali to je bilo prije 3 god pa ne znam je li to još uvijek tako.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Mare85, za visoku betu i osmijeh na licu  :Smile:

----------


## ljubav mamina

divno!




> Drage mpovke, znane i neznane,
> sretno vam svima i želim vam da što prije držite svoje mirišljave smotuljke u naručju!
> I sama sam, i ne tako davno, hranila svoju dušu na ovom mjestu, upijajući svaku informaciju o doktorima i svaki savjet tada već prilično iskusnih ženica. Hvala Bogu, odličnoj SD ekipi, posebno dr. Baumanu, sestri Peri i dr. Akšamiji i svim forumašica na potpori - u sobi spava jedna bebolina koju smo duuuugo čekali. I dočekali! 
> 
> Neka i vama tako bude

----------


## ljubav mamina

ja i dalje radim...




> Cure koje ste ostale trudne, da li vam je dr B ili T preporučili daljnji ostanak na mirovanju ili ne? Znam da je mene zadnji put B najurio doma s posla kad sam javila pozitivnu betu, ali to je bilo prije 3 god pa ne znam je li to još uvijek tako.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Maslina prekrasno !  
> Uživaj u svakom trenutku sa svojim malim anđelom.
> Kod mene u buši na čuvanju 2 mrvice, čekamo betu za koji dan..


Mare, čekamo s tobom :Smile: 
Ljubav mamina, iz srca je :Smile: 

BubaSanja, nakon stimuliranog sam ležala bez mrdanja. Beta - 1, nakon prirodnjaka - bila doma dva dana i krenula na put od 500 km u jednom danu. I bebolina je tu :Smile:  Nema pravila, ponašaj se kako osjećaš da je najbolje. I sretno :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Jutro,nekak mi se čini zatišje na sd kaj se tiće postupaka....ima kakvih novosti u vezi ljekova,još su uvijek oko broja 150?

----------


## nana0501

Ja sam na bolovanju ali zbog prirode posla her sam bila 8 sati u autu na dan a i m konstantne mucnine tako da ni ne mogu radit

----------


## mima32

Pozdrav cure,

evo i ja se polako spremam za svoj prvi postupak (IVF). Informiram se i čitam po netu ali nekako mi je opet najbolje pitat vas iskusne. Bila sam danas na dogovoru kod dr. B. Trebala bi započeti s ciklusom u 12 mj. (prvo Lyndinette 30 od 1. do 14. dana ciklusa, a od 15. do 24. dana po 1 amp Decapeptyl s.c.. Folikulometrija 24. ili najkasnije 25. dan ciklusa radi daljeg nastavka s Menopurom. Ciklusi su mi 24-30 dana. Nekako mi se ove folikulometrije čine relativno kasno... I još sam samo dobila uputu da mm napravi bakteriologiju ejakulata jer zadnji put nalaz nije bio sterilan i da se oboje testiramo na HIV i hepatitis te da donesemo vjenčani list. Zar zaista nije potrebno ništa više? Hormonski status (to nisam radila), cervikalni brisevi (moji su stariji od 6 mjeseci)? Što se inače sve treba napravit od pretraga? Oprostite što gnjavim s ovako banalnim pitanjima. Čitam o ovoj temi i informiram se al opet bi bila sigurnija da mi netko konkretno odgovori da ja ne bi donijela neke krive zaključke iz pročitanog.

Puno puno vam hvala i sretna sam što postoji ovaj forum i drage osobe koje su uvijek spremne pomoći

----------


## Mare 85

mima 32 dobrodošla!
Folikumetrije se i meni čine kasno.. ali to ćete se još u hodu dogovarati. Nalaz Hiv i hepatitis i vjenčani list- to je obavezno i to svi moramo donijeti na dan punkcije i ostaviti u laboratoriju, to će te sestra tamo taj dan tražiti.
Ovisno o tvojoj dijagnozi i uvidom u nalaze doktor zna tražiti još daljnu obradu..ali možda nije potrebno jer je kod tebe možda muški faktor u pitanju. Briseve napravi kod svog lokalnog gina jer ti neće nikako škoditi da znaš da ideš bez ikakvih beštija u postupak, bilo koja bakterija bi ti mogla poremetiti ishod postupka. Nadam se da sam pomogla, još će ti se javiti iskusnije cure.
Šta reći, želim ti da što prije isplivaš iz MPo voda!

----------


## nana0501

Mima briseve ponovi i da te upozorim hiv i hepstitis se nalaz ceks olo 7 dana tako da znas a neksko mi je cudan taj protokol pitaj ti jos jednom jer nakon lindynetta ces dobiti mengu mislim da tu nesta ne stima znam da su cure dobivale decapiptyl ali uz to su do kraja popile kontracepciju i ova fm na 24 dc mi ne stima. Na tvom mjestu bi otisla kod dr utvrdit protokol da ne zbrljas ciklus

----------


## nana0501

Citam opet tvoj post i mislim da je dr mislio uz kontracepciju decapiptil ali OBAVEZNO makar nazovi i pitaj jer od zadnje kontracepcijske tbl ces 5 dan najkasnije dobiti m tako da mislim da je ovo 24 dc uzv da se vidi stanje jajnika a ne fm

----------


## mima32

Cure hvala vam puno. Svakako cu jos ic gore jer lijekove jos nisam dobila. Plan je sa sljedecim ciklusom krenut a pise planirani postupak 2/13. Mozda je ovo 24.stvarno provjera stanja jajnika. Svakako cu jos pitat kad odem. Sutra trebam zvat za lijekove vidit dal su dosli. I trebat cu svakako ic po njih kad dodju pa cu pitat. Hvala vam jos jednom

----------


## Mare 85

koji si br za lijekove?

----------


## mima32

185

----------


## mima32

evo mene opet. danas ću zvat pitat za lijekove pa javim što su mi rekli ao vas zanima?  :Smile: 
Imam još jedno pitanje. Jel znate gdje se na Sv. Duhu rade brisevi? Isto tamo di idem kod dr. B il negdje drugdje? Nikad ih nisam radila ondje pa pojma nemam

----------


## MalaMa

mima32 ja sam na SD radila briseve sad u trudnoći. napravila mi ih je mlada dr. isto tamo gdje dr. primaju na dogovore ali sam ih morala nosit u Rockefellerovu (Hrvatski zavod za javno zdravstvo, Rockefellerova 7) jer na SD nisu imali medij za klamidiju. Možda ti je najbolje da ti ih uzme tvoj socijalni ginić ili odi pitat u laboratorij na SD dolje u podrumu imaju li medij za klamidiju.

----------


## mima32

Hvala MalaMa. Samo da javim da su dobili lijekove. Al nisam pitala koliko...

----------


## MalaMa

mima i treba ti uputnica za cervikalne briseve ako ćeš radit na sd, a s njom ideš dolje u podrum po štapiće pa ih nosiš gore dr.

----------


## mima32

Briseve inace radim kod svoje gin. U DZ al ona ide na GO pa mi dala uputnicu za SD. Iako mi sad sestra gore kaze da ih ne rade jer nemaju sredstava. A u utorak ionako idem gore pa cu pitat dr.dal da ih uopce ponavljam iako bi ih ja rado ponovila pa makar privatno. U svakom slucaju hvala

----------


## kleopatra

cure ovak..pila sam u 10mj utrogestane .11mj.. sam pila duphastone...e sad je 12 mj i ja već dvanaest dana pijem cileste......ovak moje pitanje je dali itko im iskustva s tim . pilulama...jer ja sam već dobrih 20-ak dana luda ko šiba....brijem da me ljudi već lagano sve teže podnose ..mjenjam raspoloženje onak užasnoo...to je kao normalno od tih tableta ..al opet ..baš da cvilim bez nekog velkog razloga ... :Undecided: .trebam se javiti oko 20.1. dr.T ..pikice su frižideru i čekaju.(trebali smo krenuti ovaj mj al je po izračunu ispalo da baš na dan D nema biologa )tak je odlučeno da pijem to i da se javim...ali prije toga moram popiti 2xpo 21 tabl. cileste....btw...to se sve događa jer mi se ciklus poremetio ...jedan je bio  72 dana,pa 51 dan itak...ugl...neču valjda izluditi  :Mad:  :Confused:

----------


## nana0501

Kleopatra je to je normalno od tbl a tvojim jajnicima ce dobro doc pauza pod konttacepcijom

----------


## kleopatra

hvala ti nana ... evo ostalo mi je još četiri za popiti u prvoj turi ..a ja već dobila M... pa sad? ja ću ih popiti do kraja ... pa pauza od 7 dana ..i onda opet 21 dan pijem i ideemo na sv.Duh..i nadam se početku pikanja !!!  :Very Happy:  .... i sad čestitam svima koji su uspjeli i uživaju u lijepim trenucima..i molim za sve koje čekaju...pusa svima !!!!

----------


## miumiu

pozdrav curke,

nova sam na forumu ali evo u srijedu sam dobila lijekove, bila sam broj 153, samo za info!

----------


## nana0501

Kleo hoce to tak kod prvog ciklusa na pilulama dobro si napravila sto ne prekidad so popi do kraja i nadam se.da.posrajes pikalica za mj dana

----------


## Nela84

Pozz curke,evo čitam vas redovito,nisam bas zadovoljna nema baš puno lijepih vjesti sa sv.duha ,al nadam se da bude i da cemo sa novom godinom uci i u puno pozitivnih trudnica sa sv,,duha..ja sam trebala krenuti ovaj mj sa pikanjem ali sam zvala gore i rekli su mi da su sada godisnji pa nista od pikanja ..tako da planiram krajem prvog mj na punkciju i ostalo..Svima želim srecu u kojim god postupcima bili..ljubim vas i vibram za pozitivne bete  :Smile:

----------


## miumiu

> Pozz curke,evo čitam vas redovito,nisam bas zadovoljna nema baš puno lijepih vjesti sa sv.duha ,al nadam se da bude i da cemo sa novom godinom uci i u puno pozitivnih trudnica sa sv,,duha..ja sam trebala krenuti ovaj mj sa pikanjem ali sam zvala gore i rekli su mi da su sada godisnji pa nista od pikanja ..tako da planiram krajem prvog mj na punkciju i ostalo..Svima želim srecu u kojim god postupcima bili..ljubim vas i vibram za pozitivne bete


Nela84,

ja isto počinjem s 14.01.2012., dobila sam lijekove. Želim ti puno sreće, kao i svima. Meni će ovo biti prvi put i iskreno sad kad je to blizu, malo me strah svega....ali to je valjda normalno.

----------


## mima32

Ima nas puno novih. Sretno nam svima  :Smile:

----------


## Nela84

miu miu nema te sta biti strah nije to nista strasno ,izdrzi se sve ..samo neka bude vrijedno truda i muke i živaca i sveg ostalog..svima zelim srecu  :Smile: nek nam iduca godina donese punooooo bebaća ..da imamo i mi sta slaviti :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

Pozdravljam naše nove forumašice  :Bye: 

Možete se javiti i na Odbrojavanje, koje je namijenjeno podršci u MPO postupcima, i gdje će vam cure pomoći savjetima i odgovorima na sva pitanja oko postupka. U svakom slučaju, staviti ću vas na našu listu, s nadom se da ćete se uskoro prebaciti na trudnički forum  :Yes:

----------


## Evelyn73

Svim curama koje zeljno iscekuju postupke na S.D. evo, nadam se, malo ohrabrenja. Moj 5. postupak (2 stimulirana i 3 prirodna), sa transferom 5.11. (iz prirodnjaka), bio je uspješan!  :Smile:  
Prošli tjedan se vidjelo srceko i sa strepnjom iscekujemo slijedeci pregled za 3-4 tjedna.
Naravno, jos smo uvijek u strahu kako ce se sve odvijati, jos je rano za pravo veselje, ali stvari su se, napokon, pomakle u dobrom smijeru, zahvaljujuci ekipi gore.
Zelim vam puno strpljenja i hrabrosti i vjerujem da ce i vasi rezultati doci!

----------


## ana.b

Cure, koliko se dugo sad čeka na lijekove?

----------


## lberc

Bok..tu skroz neko zatišje,ja sam danas zvala da vidim ak ima kakvih novosti u vezi ljekova,rekla mi je sestra da bi sad trebali dobit ljekove možda do broja 250 i da nazovem za mjesec dana..ja čekam od sedmog mjeseca.

----------


## nana0501

Pa to bi bilo super! A jel ti rekla do kojeg br su stigli?

----------


## lberc

Nije niš rekla,ali mislim da su oko 150 i sad budu valjda dobili 100 brojeva,jer je rekla da budu dijelili do 250...mislim da ne budem stigla u 2 mjesecu,ali u 3 se nadam da krećem,jedva čekam

----------


## Inesz

cure,
je li se klomifenski postupak na SD računa kao stimulirani?

----------


## linalena

DA, ja pitala, bilo kakvi dodatni lijekovi su po njima već stimulacija.
Dakle prirodni je onaj postupak u kojem nema nikakvih medikamenata prije punkcije

----------


## ljube

A kako pcos-ovke koje imaju anovulatorne cikluse onda odrađuju postupak u prirodnom ciklusu kada nemaju ovulaciju bez klomifena?

----------


## linalena

Ljube dobro pitanje, neka nam se javi netko sa tim iskustvom
Jer opet ako gledaju dijagnozu onda bi trebali uzeti u obzir moje godine (jer je i to dijagnoza :Cool: )npr pa mi dati koji lijekić da imam kakvu šansu

----------


## mima32

Pozdrav cure,

mislim da su još prije NG podijelili lijekove do broja 200. 

Mi smo na čekanju, jer mm ima enterococcus spp pa moramo to riješit. Pa sam mislila dok čekamo da provjerim spolne hormone za svaki slučaj iako me dr. nije tražio. Gdje je najbrže? VV? Jel još vrijedi da se tamo ne naručuje da li možda znate? Hvala

----------


## lberc

Nek se jave cure koje su preuzele ljekove da znamo točno do kojeg su broja došli...ja svoj broj nikak dočekat.

----------


## anny5

Samo da prijavim jedan uspjesan prirodnjak sa sv. Duha. Jos smo jako mali, tek 6 tjedan, al ako bude sve ok nas broj 311 za lijekove dobit ce netko drugi  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

*anny5* bravo, bravo. Sad će zakucati i malo srčeko!

----------


## ljubav mamina

anny5, čestitam!

----------


## linalena

anny5 čestitam i hvala na ponudi, svaki broj manje puno znači
a i ja se nadam tvojem scenariju jer sam cca broj 400

----------


## MASLINA1973

anny5 - čestitam od srca!!!

I naše malo srce je iz prirodnjaka na SD-u! 

Sretno i dalje! Javljaj nam.

----------


## anny5

Hvala vam cure  :Smile:  
U zadnje vrijeme im je krenulo sa prirodnim ciklusima, stvarno su maheri kod tempiranja punkcije i ostalog! Linalena, nadam se da ce i tvoj postupak biti uspjesan, a svima koje cekate lijekove zelim da ih sto prije dobijete i ugledate svoje plusice!

----------


## kika222

Žene ja zvala gore i sestra mi rekla da bi mogla dobit lijekove u veljači... Ja sam br 264...Čestitam anny5!!!!

----------


## BubaSanja

> anny5 čestitam i hvala na ponudi, svaki broj manje puno znači
> a i ja se nadam tvojem scenariju jer sam cca broj 400


Linalena, mi ćemo možda skupa, ja sam 407  :Smile:

----------


## maku

Pozdrav svima!
Zanima me da li tko ima iskustva s  ICSI/TESE postupkom. Mi smo naruceni krajem 2. mjeseca kod doktora Baumana na prvi pregled, a vec su urolozi sugerirali mm da napravi biopsiju testisa jer ima azoospermiju. Da li se slazete, obzirom na vasa iskustva, da se upustimo u postupak ovdje na Sv. Duhu?

----------


## kleopatra

Pozdrav cure ...evo mi smo opet u postupku...ovaj put nadamo se uspjehu ... imam pitanje vezano za pikice ... dobila sam onaj "PEN GONAL" i cetrotid  pa me zanima jel se tko pikao s tim već?.... za sada se pikamo tek dva dana jućer  i danas ... zanima me nešto ...ja imam m ....znaći jučer 3dc sam počela sa pikanjem pa sam mislila da će zaustaviti i m ali nije ...to je normalno??   onak ... molim vas bez vrištanja onih koji znaju ful sve o ovome ... samo sam se malo zabrinula  :Undecided:  i moram priznati da me jako boli trbuh , ali i inače su mi bolne menstruacije...

----------


## linalena

Buba ja sam oko 450 zapravo, nadam se prije ljeta 

Maku j sam samo čula da gor rade u muušku punkcije ali ne znam detalje

KLeopatra neka ovaj postupak bude uspješan - ja sam imala cetrotide i sa njima mi je bolje nego sa deceepeptylom; a što se tiče stimulacije on ti ne djeluje na M, čak nekada supresija može produžiti mengu - no  m,islim da si sada samo na gonalima a da ćete cetrotide uvesti tek kasnije, oko 10dc

----------


## kleopatra

je hvala ti Lilalena  ..pikamo se do 20.o1 ..21 idemo na gore i tad slušamo što dalje... ma mene ovaj pen malo mući ... neznam više jesam li trebala na čepiću šta vrtiti...iako mi je sestra Pera rekla da mi je sve namješteno i da samo pikam... ja naravno kopala po netu i vidla nešto malo drukčije pa se malo uspaničarila ...dakle iskustva s pen gonalom ?????

----------


## linalena

probaj na drugim temama, još iskreno nisam na S čula da je netko to koristio
jel su ti kaj rekli o toj promjeni

----------


## Lotta81

gonal pen
ako stalno imaš npr. po dva gonala ( na penu ti je to 150IU) onda ne trebaš ništa mjenjati jer nakon što se pikneš  onaj gore "čepić" se sam vrati na mjesto.
Ali ako nakon nekoliko dana mjenjaš količinu gonala, (npr. moraš si dati tri gonala – na penu ti je to 225) onda onaj čepić odvrtiš do 225 i to je to.

Uglavnom čepić vrtiš samo ako ti se mjenja količina gonala.

----------


## kleopatra

> gonal pen
> ako stalno imaš npr. po dva gonala ( na penu ti je to 150IU) onda ne trebaš ništa mjenjati jer nakon što se pikneš  onaj gore "čepić" se sam vrati na mjesto.
> Ali ako nakon nekoliko dana mjenjaš količinu gonala, (npr. moraš si dati tri gonala – na penu ti je to 225) onda onaj čepić odvrtiš do 225 i to je to.
> 
> Uglavnom čepić vrtiš samo ako ti se mjenja količina gonala.


svaki dan mi je isti...po tri gonala si pikam (225)...puno hvala na odgovoru ...upravo idem obaviti pikanje... bitno da znam da se "čepić" sam vraća na mjesto  :Smile:

----------


## kleopatra

> probaj na drugim temama, još iskreno nisam na S čula da je netko to koristio
> jel su ti kaj rekli o toj promjeni


neznam linalena...ja mislim da će sad to bit umjesto onih "na staru foru" koliko sam shvatila .....

----------


## linalena

ako su ti penovi jeftiniji pa brže dobivamo naše ljekove onda super, pa presuper, superiška

----------


## kleopatra

hehe čisto sumnjam...ja brijem da su ipak skuplji ali puno je lakše s njima ... sam bockaš ..nema mučkanja i to  :Smile:   ja se nadam da će lijekovi ići brže i da ih bude puunoo i da  svi uspijemo u svom putu k cilju !!! <3 <3

----------


## Lotta81

Koliko znam pen je jeftiniji od onih klasičnih(koje sam slažeš). 
Pen je puno praktičniji jer je sve već složeno, ne trebaš mućkati ništa sam. Samo treba namjestiti jedinice i  piknuti se. Ima jako dobrih filmića na you tubu kako ga upotrijebiti.
Inače ako bude trebalo ostalim curama upotrebljava se na na slijedeći način ako ga ne dobe već pripremljenog za pikanje)
Maknuti zaštitnu foliju (izgleda  kao ona koja je  ispod čepa na mlijeku samo manja) sa dna pena. Prebrisati alkoholom taj donji dio i staviti iglu(igla se "prišarafi"). Ako se koristi prvi put, onaj gore vrh gdje su brojevi staviti na 37,5 i stisnuti vrh. Mora izaći kap, dvije jer na taj način se provjerava je li sve ispravno. Nakon toga namjestiti mjerač jedinica  odvrtiti ga do propisane doze. Npr. jedan gonal je 75, dva gonala 150, tri gonala 225 i tako dalje.  I piknuti se.  Sam se vraća na mjesto nakon pikanja. Mjerač se pomiče samo ako se mijenja količina gonala. 

Sorry što sam odužila,  nadam se da je jasnije.
pozz

----------


## Lotta81

I cure sretno u postupcima :Smile:

----------


## inana

eto, prijavak nakon dugo dugo.... od početka 8. mjeseca nisam bila na stranicama rodinog foruma, zašamarao me zadnji postupak i skoro pobjedio... i kad sam mislila da me dotukao postupak, SD, i sve.... došla neka nova snaga, i neki novi put... nažalost, ili na sreću, promjenila sm kliniku... užasno mi je žao, jer sam im poklonila povjerenje koje nije imalo pokrića, i pustili su me u postupke kada to nije bilo izvedivo.. i otišla sam u V, i tamo, nakon operacije maternice, sad sam u postupku, postupku koji nije serijski, koji je napravljen za mene, u skladu s mojim dosadašnjim rezultatima, gdje je moj doktor detaljno pregledao svaki papir.. i sada se pikamo, i čekamo, još jednom, žao mi je da sam mjenjala, ali, mislim da je to potpuno ispravan postupak, i u meni se probudila neka nova nada...  :Very Happy:  a nadamo se već 13 godina istome  :Very Happy:  U svakom slučaju, svim curama na SD želim svu sreću, i bez obzira na moj put, i na dugo izbivanje, ja ću i dalje pratiti ovu temu, sa ove klinike  :Kiss:

----------


## kleopatra

> eto, prijavak nakon dugo dugo.... od početka 8. mjeseca nisam bila na stranicama rodinog foruma, zašamarao me zadnji postupak i skoro pobjedio... i kad sam mislila da me dotukao postupak, SD, i sve.... došla neka nova snaga, i neki novi put... nažalost, ili na sreću, promjenila sm kliniku... užasno mi je žao, jer sam im poklonila povjerenje koje nije imalo pokrića, i pustili su me u postupke kada to nije bilo izvedivo.. i otišla sam u V, i tamo, nakon operacije maternice, sad sam u postupku, postupku koji nije serijski, koji je napravljen za mene, u skladu s mojim dosadašnjim rezultatima, gdje je moj doktor detaljno pregledao svaki papir.. i sada se pikamo, i čekamo, još jednom, žao mi je da sam mjenjala, ali, mislim da je to potpuno ispravan postupak, i u meni se probudila neka nova nada...  a nadamo se već 13 godina istome  U svakom slučaju, svim curama na SD želim svu sreću, i bez obzira na moj put, i na dugo izbivanje, ja ću i dalje pratiti ovu temu, sa ove klinike


Draga inana u ovoj klinici ili u bilo kojoj drugoj svi težimo istom cilju...prema tome...svu sreću svijeta ti želim !!!!!!! <3 <3

----------


## luci07

inana, lijepo te vidjeti opet ovdje.  :Smile:  Drago mi je da je krenulo u boljem smjeru, nek ovaj postupak bude zadnji koji će ti trebati (bar za prvu bebu)!  :Smile:

----------


## inana

Hvala od srca.... znam da je san isti, ali eto, pristup nije tako da...  svima držim fige srećice  :Very Happy:

----------


## kleopatra

cure molim pomoć...od16.1 sam počela pikati po 225(tri gonala) dnevno iz pena...  dakle sutra je 24.1 i ja trebam piknuti također 225 ...ali bojim se da nema toliko... bar po mom izračunu ...ima li tko iskustva .. ja sam zbilja već izludila od računanja...imala sam 2 pena sad koristim ovaj drugi i ostalo je tekućine ali neznam koliko...bojim se da ne 225...??? :Sad:

----------


## nina977

> cure molim pomoć...od16.1 sam počela pikati po 225(tri gonala) dnevno iz pena...  dakle sutra je 24.1 i ja trebam piknuti također 225 ...ali bojim se da nema toliko... bar po mom izračunu ...ima li tko iskustva .. ja sam zbilja već izludila od računanja...imala sam 2 pena sad koristim ovaj drugi i ostalo je tekućine ali neznam koliko...bojim se da ne 225...???


Šta piše na ampulici, kolika je ukupna doza jedne?

----------


## kleopatra

nina977 ... piše 900 ui ... u jednoj je 14 ampula.... ja sam odlučila sutra otići gore pa nek oni vide koliko imam još i dali mi još treba ... jer i onako ide vikend a meni su folikulići još mali (9mm) 9dc a 8 dan pikanja..... tak da ipak idem na sigurno... al opet ak tko zna pomoć oko tog izračuna bilo bi lijepo...  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Po mom izračununu onda u jednoj ampuli ima 12 Gonala (75x12=900) a pošto ti je danas bio 8.dan terapije taman si onda sve potrošila (225X8=1800).Jesam te dobro shvatila?
Ništa,sutra gore po nove doze.Javi kako je bilo... :Smile:

----------


## kleopatra

jesi točno si sve pohvatala...tak i ja razmišlajm...no rečeno mi je da je u jednom penu 14 gonala ...tak da ne kapiram ja to....zato me i čudi višak tekućine u penu ... a bojim se da neče bit za 3 ,već eventualno za dva gonala...al eto ... fala Bogu bar vidim da razmišljam kao i drugi (u ovom slučaju ti   :Smile:  .. pa mi je lakše... sutra ću ispitati ... hvala na pomoći i razumjevanju nina  :Smile:  javljam stanje naravno  :Smile:

----------


## nana0501

Kleopatra sretno

----------


## Nela84

Cure evo da se i ja malo javim,iako vas redovito čitam..pikala menopure 6 dana,slabije reag,,na njih ,pa jucer na punkciji 1 folikul,danas zvala oplodio se,sutra transfer,,pa cemo vidjeti dalje..kazu dokt..da je i jedan dovoljan..javim se iza bete,,svim curkama u kojem god postupku bile želim puuuunno strpljenja ,srece i puno visokih beta..jer to nam je svima cilj ,a on nam daje snagu za sve.. :Smile: )

----------


## inana

sretno draga  :Very Happy:

----------


## kleopatra

Sretno nela... <3  ... hvala nana ... ja sam bila danas gore i naravno da nisam bila u krivu...ipak su ostala dva gonala a ne tri u penu...tak da sam dobila jednu mučkalicu ..i nastavljam s njima..sutra folikulometrija ...tako da se nadam punkciji iza vikenda ...

----------


## nana0501

Kleo super sto si.dilemu rijesila javi mi kako  je bilo na fm i kad je punkcija

----------


## kleopatra

dakle..za danas sam još dobila tri gonala(mučkalice),sa subotu 3 gonala i cetrotid..te u nedjelju ujutro u 10 na sv.duh dolje na ginekologiju..ali i za nedjelju sam dobila gonale i cetrotid...tak da za delje neznam što ....jer pikam se inačeu 11 pa ću vidjeti što će mi u 10 reći  ....javljam  :Smile:  btw...nana <3...  sretno svim curkama ... kleopatra se raspisala  :Smile: )

----------


## nana0501

Kleopatra drzim fige i jedva cekam izvjestaj u nedelju

----------


## kleopatra

dans bila na fm...D-18,17mm L-više njih od 17,18mm,E-11mm...dr.B zadovoljan...danas 2gonala i jedan cetrotid u 20h...sutra štoperica(ovitrele) u 22h ...a onda u četvrtak punkcija u 8:30... jedino me zbunilo to što u  utorak pikam štopericu a tek u četvrtak idem na punkciju...zadnji put sam odah dan iza štoperice imala punkciju...to je normalno????   :Unsure:

----------


## nana0501

Draga sve je to super ja u ned navecer stopericu a u uto punkcija super rast folikulica

----------


## kleopatra

ej curke moje...opet ja s pitanjem  :Smile:  sutra idemo na punkciju ... dali mi netko zna reći kad bi mi mogao biti transfer...u petak ili ponedjeljak....meni se taj ponedjeljak čini tako predaleko  :Sad:

----------


## ljubav mamina

ja bih rekla - ponedjeljak
to mi je realno
u čet punkcija, u pet transfer... to znači za 24 sata
znam da je razmak barem 48 sati 
da se vidi dijeljenje stanica
možda netko ima drugačija iskustva

----------


## nina977

> ej curke moje...opet ja s pitanjem  sutra idemo na punkciju ... dali mi netko zna reći kad bi mi mogao biti transfer...u petak ili ponedjeljak....meni se taj ponedjeljak čini tako predaleko


Najranije ti može biti u ponedjeljak jer oni vikendom ne rade.Sretno sutra! :Smile:

----------


## kleopatra

a i mislila sam si tak ...hvala curke <3 <3

----------


## kleopatra

danas bili ..dobiveno 5 oocite ..sutra zovemo...od koliko do koliko se može zvat gore?' to sam propustila pitati  :Undecided:

----------


## linalena

Kleopatra super i da ise i dalje tako

zovi ne prerano, recimo oko 10-11

----------


## kleopatra

4 oplođene..u utorak transfer..jel moram imat pun mjehur il to više nije potrebno ? .... jako sam sretna cure..jakooo   :Very Happy:

----------


## nina70

Super kleopatra  :Klap:  Njima je valjda lakše kad je mjehur pun.

----------


## ljubav mamina

super, kleopatra!
sretno

----------


## anny5

Kleopatra, super! Ja sam imala pun mjehur, nisu nista komentirali...i cim sam izasla kroz vrata odjurila na wc...bas sam se bojala za mrvicu  :Wink:  neka se tvoja ili tvoje dobro priljepe za mamicu!

----------


## kleopatra

hvala vam curke...  :Dancing Fever:   daj Bože da bude pozitivno !!!

----------


## BubaSanja

još uvijek traže pun mjehur. Ja sam jedva uspjela izdržati transfer da se ne popiškim, hihihihi. Zna li netko do kojeg su broja stigli?

----------


## nina977

> 4 oplođene..u utorak transfer..jel moram imat pun mjehur il to više nije potrebno ? .... jako sam sretna cure..jakooo


Kako je prošao transfer,kolko su ti vratili?

----------


## kleopatra

hej cure...vračena je 1bc ... i ja sam očekivala više ali do trasfera 5 dan ova je jedna izašla u bc. :Smile: .. molim Boga da mi ju ostavi !!!  cure...kako ste vi provodile ili provodite tih 12 dana....ja sam jučer ležala cjeli dan osim što sam na wc i pojest nešto išla...zato nisam na komp išla jer tu moram sjediti  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

kleopatra,
ponašaj se normalno, nema koristi od ležanja. obavljaj uobičajene aktivnosti (osim ako ne radiš u polju, na građevini, u rudniku i sl)

----------


## kleopatra

.hvala Inesz ......pa ne radim baš u rudniku ....pitam jer prvi put nisam uspjela sačuvati ništa...pa ipak se volim posavjetovati .. .... i ležanje po cjeli dan je komatično..pogotovo kad čekaš da dani što prije prođu da saznaš rezultat.

----------


## ljubav mamina

kleopatra, ležanje nije garancija uspjeha

normalno živi, naravno, bez nekog prevelikog naprezanja

sretno!

----------


## Nela84

pozz cure moje...evo da vam i ja javim svoju betu 12 dan nakon transfera vračen 1 četverostanični zametak..beta negativna,,odplakala svoje i idemo dalje tesko je ali nisam sama ..ima nas mnogo na žalost..iza mene su 2 inseminacije i prvi neg  ivf..sad idemo dalje ..svima velike puse i držite se ..zajedno smo jace..kleopatra držim fige.. :Smile:

----------


## nina977

> hej cure...vračena je 1bc ... i ja sam očekivala više ali do trasfera 5 dan ova je jedna izašla u bc... molim Boga da mi ju ostavi !!!  cure...kako ste vi provodile ili provodite tih 12 dana....ja sam jučer ležala cjeli dan osim što sam na wc i pojest nešto išla...zato nisam na komp išla jer tu moram sjediti


Super,jedna ali vrijedna :Wink: !!Želim ti da za 12 dana ovdje slavimo....

----------


## nina977

> pozz cure moje...evo da vam i ja javim svoju betu 12 dan nakon transfera vračen 1 četverostanični zametak..beta negativna,,odplakala svoje i idemo dalje tesko je ali nisam sama ..ima nas mnogo na žalost..iza mene su 2 inseminacije i prvi neg  ivf..sad idemo dalje ..svima velike puse i držite se ..zajedno smo jace..kleopatra držim fige..


Nela84,žao mi je.Malo odtuguj pa u nove pobjede!

----------


## nana0501

Kleopatra samo uzivaj sad i ne misli na to zasto, kako i o tome sto se nisu sve razvile bitno da se ova cvrsto  primi i jedva cekam betu
Nela  :Love:  znam da nije lako

----------


## Evelyn73

Cure, ne dajte se i ne posustajte radi neuspjeha!!! Ja sam ih imala 4 (mnoge cure ovdje i vise - divim im se radi upornosti i hrabrosti, a koju su i ne znajuci poticale i kod mene)... ALI,  5-ti puta su se isplatila sva nadanja i sada smo usli u 17.tjedan, napokon malo opusteniji! I to u postupku u kojem sam zapravo nade imala najmanje (prirodnjak, ja u strci i pod stresom oko posla itd.). Kao sto kaze nina977 - odtugujes i u nove pobjede, odmah iduci dan. 
Nadam se da ce ovdje biti jos puno dobrih vijesti (kao od anny5 kojoj cestitam) i od srca vam zelim uspjeh - sigurno ce doci, prije ili kasnije!

----------


## anny5

Slazem se, samo se ne smije odustati... a i ta nada da ce doci bebica daje snage za d

----------


## anny5

Na mobu sam pa sam slucajno postala...
Htjela sam reci da nada daje snage za sljedeci postupak.
Kleopatra, ne treba lezati, bolje je da se kreces i zbog cirkulacije...samo dok ti nije naporno. Sretno!
Evelyn, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

pozivam vas da nam se pridruzite na odbrojavanju  :Smile:

----------


## BubaSanja

Zna li tko do kojeg su broja gore došli s lijekovima?

----------


## kleopatra

Cure dali je neka od vas pila u vrijeme transfera(odnosna u čeknju do bete)FOLIKplus...ili što drugo ...čula sam da je to dobro pa sa neznam jel to i u ovom slučaju čekanja  :Undecided:   .....

----------


## nana0501

Slobodno pijes draga

----------


## lberc

BubaSanja ja kad sam zvala krajem 1 mjeseca rekli su mi da bi trebali dobiti do broja 250 pa sam očekivala da bi mogla dojti na red u 3 mjesecu a kad sam opet zvala početkom 2 rekla mi je sestra kakav 3 mjesec 4 i to možda. Ak ima neko novije informacije nek napiše...ja sam već zak nestrpljiva da je to strašno

----------


## Evelyn73

kleopatra, Folic plus (ili bilo koju drugu folnu) slobodno pijes cijelo vrijeme, a pozeljno je kontinuirano i tri mjeseca prije postupka

----------


## inana

> Cure dali je neka od vas pila u vrijeme transfera(odnosna u čeknju do bete)FOLIKplus...ili što drugo ...čula sam da je to dobro pa sa neznam jel to i u ovom slučaju čekanja   .....


draga, meni su poslije transfera na otpusno napisali pod terapiju i folacin 2x1 tabletu, tako da da, svakako ju uzmi. I želim ti ovaj put svu sreću!

----------


## kleopatra

još 4 dana do bete ... niš ja ne osječam... čitala sam tu da su neke cure imale neki osječaj ,neke se bolile cicke..neke imale pritisak..ja ništa od toga nemam...osim što sam imala "zatvor" četiri dana..al jučer sam i to riješila pod prisilom  :Smile: )))))) i jedino kaj sam se pokočila od usporenih pokreta ovih dana..i pazi kak češ leći,kak češ hodat po stanu u snu se okrenem na bok i poludim kad se probudim jer sam kao odlučila spavati samo i isključivo na leđima....i sad nek neko veli da nisam luda  :Undecided:   ahhh... :Smile: ))) btw..htjela sam pitati jel se beta može vaditi drugdje osim na Sv.Duhu? mislila  sam na merkuru jer se nadm da će nalaz prije bit gotov(teta mi tam radi pa zato :Smile:   ) pusa curke i držite mi fige   :fige:  !!!!

----------


## nina977

Cure samo da se javim,očajna sam.U stimuliranom sam postupku i 13dc folikuli damo 11mm,malo mi ja danas pojačao terapiju ali mislim da ništa od toga.Uvijek neka nova iznenađenja...pucam po šavovima.

Kleopatra,možeš vaditi betu bilo gdje.Sretno!

----------


## kleopatra

hvala nina977...što se tiće folikula ne brini ..i meni su bili maleni toliko da mi nisu ni pisali velićinu već samo folikuli mali i to 13 dc...ne brini ..doći će oni na svoju veličinu...i ja sam brilnula pa je na kraju bilo ipak sve u redu..

----------


## nina977

Mene brine što se od petka nisu pomakli nikud,a vidim da brine i dr.Koji dan ciklusa si imala punkciju?

----------


## kleopatra

18dc  sam imala punkc...i meni je dr. svaki put kad bi došla pitala "kaj je ovo ,jel se ti uopće pravilno pikaš".."još su mali" itd...kad sam si uz gonal prvi put dala i cetrotid išla sam na pregled iduće jutro bila je nedjelja...i doktorica mi je tad prvi put rekla ..odlično..e sad zašto i od čega su narasli ..neznam ali jesu ...ne brini  nina... nadam se da će sve biti u najboljem redu ...,ima cura sa više iskustva pa možda one znaju više...ti se drži   :fige:

----------


## nina977

Ajde,sad si mi dala malo nade jer do sad nisam nikad imala ovakvu situaciju.Vidjet ćemo sutra šta će biti,javim se....Thanks

----------


## Evelyn73

Kleopatra, evo da te utjesim, ni ja nisam prije pozitivne bete imala bas nikakvih simptoma - u prirodnom ciklusu. U ciklusu sa stimulacijom sve simptome mogu pripisati istoj. Ne brini. A betu mozes vaditi bilo gdje - gdje se vadi.

----------


## mima32

Cure, sretno svima. Javite nam vesele vijesti i pozitivne bete  :Smile: 

Evo da se i ja malo javim. Ja sam trebala počet pikanje još oko Božića, ali mm imao enterococcus spp. (drugi put zaredom). Nakon toga sam ja za svaki slučaj išla još jednom radit briseve pa E.coli u brisu. Sad je dr. reko da mm ne radi više ništa, jer enterokok nije otišao ni nakon tri antibiotika, a ako ja sad ne riješim E.coli idemo u postupak tako kako je. Ja nikako na zelenu granu s bakterijama. Ista situacija kao i prije operacije.
Sad razmišljam da počnem uzimat folnu. To se može kupit bez ikakvog recepta/preporuke u ljekarnama? Koju da kupim i kako da pijem, imate kakve preporuke?

----------


## ljubav mamina

sad u trudnoći uzimam folacin, to dobijem na recept (ne znam može li i bez)
prije trudnoće sam uzimala folnu - n.wealth ili kal

mislim da je kal bolji

sretno!

----------


## Inesz

Cure,na SD se najduže čeka na postupak. Ma, predugo se čeka. Mislim da neke privatne klinike imaju slobodne termine na račun HZZO.
Evo teme:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/78787-P...=1#post2343591

----------


## lberc

Evo najnovije o ljekovima,došli su do broja 260,u trećem mjesecu bi trebali dobiti do 290,meni je sestra rekla da zovem oko 10.4...broj sam 308,,po takvom bi ja u postupak tek krajem četvrtog mjeseca..jedva čekam.

----------


## kika222

Ja sam bila gore u utorak.. Br sam 264 i nije mi dr htio dati lijekove, reko mi je da dođem u 3 mj. U postupak ću u travnju.. U svibnju će biti godina dana od zadnje stimulacije... Koma.. Mislim da  ću put VV poslije... Sretno vam žene!!!!!

----------


## kleopatra

slažem se da se jako dugo čeka...meni je također prošla godina dana od prošlog do ovog postupka...strašno....hvala Inesz na info....

----------


## BubaSanja

Ja nazvala u Polikliniku IVF vezano za ovu obavijest od Inesz i dobila sam termin i mogućnost za postupak preko HZZO! Totalno sam uzbuđena. Ako i niš ne uspije, taman ću dobiti lijekove na SD u ljeto (taman za postupak u rujnu), a ako uspije, nekog ću obradovati tko je iza mene na listi  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Odlično BubaSanja!
 :Smile:

----------


## kleopatra

beta mi je 183.5 .....ja nemogu vjerovatiiii !!!!!!!!! bila sam i na sv.Duhu u utorak imam kontrolu...ili šta već  :Smile: )) Bože dragi pa jesam li ja fakat trudna!!!!??? nisam došla k sebi još .... :Dancing Fever:

----------


## lberc

Kleopatra to su prekrasne vijesti..čestitam!

----------


## nina70

Super *kleopatra*. Trudna si  :Very Happy:  Čestitke !!!

----------


## nina977

> beta mi je 183.5 .....ja nemogu vjerovatiiii !!!!!!!!! bila sam i na sv.Duhu u utorak imam kontrolu...ili šta već )) Bože dragi pa jesam li ja fakat trudna!!!!??? nisam došla k sebi još ....


Draga,čestitke od srca!! :Very Happy:

----------


## inana

Kleopatra, lani smo bile skupa u postupku.. i odplakale... sada smo skupa u postupku.. i ja se veselim tvom uspjehu, dok strahujem za svoj ishod  :Very Happy:  ljubim te, i srce mi poskakuje. <3

----------


## kleopatra

> Kleopatra, lani smo bile skupa u postupku.. i odplakale... sada smo skupa u postupku.. i ja se veselim tvom uspjehu, dok strahujem za svoj ishod  ljubim te, i srce mi poskakuje. <3


to je možda pozitivno...prošli put smo plakale..a ovaj čemo se put obje smijati...vjerujem i želim ti svu sreću!!!!!!!!  :Heart: ....svim curama hvala !!!!

----------


## Evelyn73

Kleopatra  :Very Happy: 
Jesu ti rekli da vadis jos jednom betu prije utorka, da vidis dal se pravilno dupla (a vjerujem da hoce... mora!)?

----------


## kleopatra

pitala sam al rekla mi je dr. da nije potrebna ponovna beta..već da dođem u utorak na pregled...rekla mi je da je za 10dnt to lijepa beta...nadam se da sve bude u redu .. :Smile:

----------


## Lindy

Pozdrav curkama!
Dobila sam lijekove na SD početkom veljače-broj 244!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kleopatra

Inana mislim na tebe.... :fige:  ....čekam ...pusa velika !!!!!

----------


## kleopatra

> Pozdrav curkama!
> Dobila sam lijekove na SD početkom veljače-broj 244!


 :Very Happy:  odlično !!!!

----------


## Sonja29

lindy bravo i sretno!

----------


## inana

ovaj borac se tužno i teško povlači s bojnih crta... još jedna bitka izgubljena, beta je nebeta, 0,6, teške, hladne brojke su nas zgromile, tužni smo, slomljeni, i nemoćni... do daljnjeg se povlačimo, da se tjelo, duše i srca malo oporave, 6 izgubljenih bitaka je iza nas, i nekako se neda izdržati... sada si moramo dati vremena... trebamo biti zahvalni da imamo jedno drugo, i to će nam morati biti dosta... možda nam nije suđeno da grlimo za sada išta drugo, ostali smo jedno drugome... treba to cjeniti... ali eto, za sada smo slomljeni i tužni...i sami... bit će bolje, ojačat ćemo, ali za sada je tako... naša srca već vole, ali kaže moja kuma da se naša ljubav nesmije potrošit na bilo što, i da će nam stići kad tad nagrada za dobrotu koju širimo, i ljubav koju sijemo oko sebe... iz njenih ustiju u Božje uši.. ali za sada su rukavice skinute, i malo se povlačimo iz utrke... 


> Inana mislim na tebe.... ....čekam ...pusa velika !!!!!

----------


## BubaSanja

Inana, odmorite, ohrabrite se, čudni su putevi Gospodnji pa eto, tko zna što se za vas sprema lijepoga negdje u budućnosti  :Smile:

----------


## inana

> Inana, odmorite, ohrabrite se, čudni su putevi Gospodnji pa eto, tko zna što se za vas sprema lijepoga negdje u budućnosti


Nema nam druge...

----------


## monika 55

bok tajci,ha ha ha javi se

----------


## kleopatra

> ovaj borac se tužno i teško povlači s bojnih crta... još jedna bitka izgubljena, beta je nebeta, 0,6, teške, hladne brojke su nas zgromile, tužni smo, slomljeni, i nemoćni... do daljnjeg se povlačimo, da se tjelo, duše i srca malo oporave, 6 izgubljenih bitaka je iza nas, i nekako se neda izdržati... sada si moramo dati vremena... trebamo biti zahvalni da imamo jedno drugo, i to će nam morati biti dosta... možda nam nije suđeno da grlimo za sada išta drugo, ostali smo jedno drugome... treba to cjeniti... ali eto, za sada smo slomljeni i tužni...i sami... bit će bolje, ojačat ćemo, ali za sada je tako... naša srca već vole, ali kaže moja kuma da se naša ljubav nesmije potrošit na bilo što, i da će nam stići kad tad nagrada za dobrotu koju širimo, i ljubav koju sijemo oko sebe... iz njenih ustiju u Božje uši.. ali za sada su rukavice skinute, i malo se povlačimo iz utrke...


mila moja...neznam što bi ti rekla u ovom trenutku osim da mi je iskreno žao...predahni,odmori,okrijepi i dušu i tijelo a onda kreni dalje......u pobjedu....!!!!

----------


## MalaMa

inana baš mi je teško čitat tvoj post. pomolit ću se Bogu da vam izblijedi svu tugu i bol koju sad osjećate i da vam snage da pokušate ponovno. dobro se odmorite i čuvajte!  :Love:

----------


## kleopatra

> bok tajci,ha ha ha javi se


monika55...hej dragićka.....dobro došla  :Smile:

----------


## miumiu

cure, beta mi je na 12dpt 19,50. Po referentnim vrijednostima je povišena, ali ipak preniska za trudnoću ili? Transfer mi je bio 3 dan.

----------


## inana

> inana baš mi je teško čitat tvoj post. pomolit ću se Bogu da vam izblijedi svu tugu i bol koju sad osjećate i da vam snage da pokušate ponovno. dobro se odmorite i čuvajte!


užas.. baš užas...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drage zenice samo da vam malo hrabrosti dam...mi smo jučer proslavili prvi rođendan ..ljepotica je bila smrzlic ...znate i same kakve su nam šanse bile...hoću vam samo reci da neodustajte jer i mi smo prošli dosta padova..a evo sreća je s nama već 367 dana..prema tome hrabrice i tuznice skupite snage i borite se..mi smo do neba i kraja života zahvalni ekipi sa SD a posebno dr.B  :Smile:

----------


## username

Samo da ohrabrim sve cure, moj ivf na Sv.Duhu je uspio iz prve. Puno hvala dr.Baumanu i osoblju bolnice.

----------


## bubekica

*drage suborke i suborci, pridruzite nam se na KAVICI*

----------


## kika222

Malo nam je zatišje na temi, pa da se ja onda javim... Ja sam 264 na listi i došla prije tj dana po lijekove a kad ono čorak... Dr.T mi je promijenila lijekove i rekla nek dođem u travnju.. Tak da onda krajem travnja počinjem sa bockanjem.. Inače jel koja od vas imala kad krvarenje 18, ili 19 dan ciklusa i onda normalnu mengu?? To mi se dogodilo prvi put dosad, iskreno mislim da je to prekasno da bi bilo ovulacijsko pošto ovuliram oko 12og dc...

----------


## kleopatra

moje suborkice  :Sad:  naše malo srćeko više ne kuca pod mojim velikim  :Sad:  to je bilo najdražesnijih 8 tjedana u našem životu , al u ponedjeljak se rastajemo  :Sad:  kiretaža je u petrovoj u 8h.....hvala vam svima na uvijek spremnim odgovorima,podrškama,iskrenim veseljima za sreću bilo koje od nas...divne ste sve....ja trenutno nisam u fazi da imama čvrst stav i volju za dalje.....ali i to će se valjda vratiti   :Sad:

----------


## kika222

Kleopatrice, svaka riječ je suvišna... Stvarno mi je žao, suosjećam sa vama i nadam se da će  vrijeme jednom zaliječiti i vaše rane!!!

----------


## nina977

Kleopatra,jako mi je žao što vam se to desilo,grlim te.. :Love:

----------


## ljubav mamina

kleopatra, nema riječi utjehe u ovom trenutku...
drž se! želim brzi oporavak i nastavak borbe za još jedno srce...

----------


## mima32

Kleopatra, baš mi je žao... Odmori, dođite k sebi pa dalje u nove poodjede.

Ja napokon dobila sterilan bris i danas pijem zadnji odnosno 14. Lindynette 30 i od sutra bi trebala počet s Decapeptylom pa 10 dana. S obzirom da mi je prvi put, namjeravam ić na Sv. Duh da mi one daju. To mogu odma ujutro? I jednom kad krenem ujutro, moram svaki dan u isto vrijeme? Nakon toga bi išle po 3 ampule Menopura. On se mućka. To bi isto išla njima. A trebam li kupit nešto za ubrizgavanje? Joj ja pojma nemam. Sva sreća pa vi postojite...

----------


## kika222

Mima kad se počneš bockati onda svaki dan u isto vrijeme.. A za menopur će ti sestra dati šprice i igle koliko se ja sjećam... Pitaj sestre kad dođeš gore!!! Sretno

----------


## maja@dmin

Neka ti sestra pokaže kako se pikati, vrlo je jednostavno, tako ti je puno lakse nego dolaziti na SD svaki dan

----------


## mima32

Danas sam bila na prvoj i čini se baš jednostavno. Sutra ću otić kod sestre kod svoje dr. jer mi je bliže i zamolit da mi pokaže. Danas sam dobila u ruku nadam se da ću ja moć nastavit u trbuh jer mi se čini lakše nego u ruku ako ću se sama pikat.

----------


## Palcicazg

rodila sam carskim rezom, beba 3330 i 49 cm, kako sam okupirana malenim, nisam baš redovita na forumu 
jer uživam u čarima roditeljstva punih mjesec i pol, malo sam neispavana, ali zato dojim svog sina koji lijepo napreduje 

svakako svima držim fige da što prije uspijete i da dobite najljepši dar, maleni mirišljavi smotuljak 


kleopatra, baš mi je žao, šaljem ti virtualni zagrljaj  :Love: 

kika222 držim ti fige za slijedeći postupak

----------


## maja@dmin

Curke ja procurila jedan dan prije bete, ovo mi je bio prvi pokušaj na SD, jel znate kako ide dalje sa cekanjem na lijekove i novi postupak?

----------


## kika222

Nažalost čeka se i do godinu dana ... Mislim da na VV to ide puno brže!!!

----------


## kleopatra

ako netko zna ...do kojeg su broja došli? ja znam da moram napraviti pauzu od nekih 6mj da bih išla u stimulirani (tak bar kažu dr. ) , zato vas pitam kad mogu početi pokušavati doma(mislim zbog kiretaže) moj gin kaže da možemo nakon prve menstruacije? ..... možda nam se sreća nasmješi u kućnoj radinosti  :Razz:

----------


## BubaSanja

I mene zanima do kojeg su broja došli. 
Btw. skužila sam posve slučajno da sam upisana za krivu terapiju!!! Naime, na dobitnom postupku upisali su mi da sam stimulirana Menopur/Decapeptyl, a ja sam uzimala Gonal/Decapeptyl. Naravno, nakon 3 godine, kad sam došla s papirima, dr. T je samo prepisala sa otpusnog pisma o kojim se lijekovima radi, meni se nije uključila lampica i to sam skužila tek kad sam pripremala papire za postupak u IVF poliklinici (još jedan ćorak, btw.). 
Jel mi treba uputnica za konzultacije sa dr, budući da samo trebam pokazati da je krivo upisala i da baci oko na ovaj neuspjeli postupak, što sam uzimala i kakva je bila reakcija?

Navodno se sad smatra da ne treba čak 6 mj. između 2 stimulirana postupka, kako sam čula u mariboru se tome smiju. Ajd sad znaj....

----------


## Inesz

Buba Sanja,
to čekanje od 6 mjeseci je više kao neka priča za malu djecu. Naši o tome trube radi toga jer je dugačka lista za lijekove.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Bubo, mislim da to možeš kad dođeš gore po lijekove kad dođu do tvog broja. Jer ionako prije nego dobiješ lijekove još ideš kod dr da potvrde terapiju, pa ti ih tek onda sestre daju (bar je tako bilo kad sam ja zadnji put išla, ne vjerujem da se promijenilo, jer onda oni točno na papir napišu sestrama koliko ampula čega ti trebaju dati).

----------


## kika222

Žene ja sam br 264 i prošli mj sam trebala dobiti lijekove ali mi je kad sam došla po njih dr T promijenila terapiju i rekla da nema sad lijekova za mene i da dođem 8.4 po njih... Danas zvala gore i rekla mi sestra J da zovem poslije 10-og... Samo nas zavlače i već mi je tog dosta i vjerojatno ću nakon ovog u VV ... Samo da vas pitam jel trebam imati nove papire od psihološkog i pravnog savjetovanja ili trebam nove ??? Moji su iz 2011.. I da buba sanja, treba ti uputnica za sve nažalost..

----------


## bubekica

*kika222* po novom zakonu psiholosko-pravno savjetovanje vise nije potrebno, tako da ti taj papir ne treba, bio stari ili novi. jako puno vas se sa SD seli na VV, vidim po papirima u cekaonici.

----------


## BubaSanja

Nda....sva sreća pa mi sad odgovara čekanje od nekoliko mjeseci, nekako sam si u glavi smjestila novi postupak oko rujna, do onda bi trebali doći do 407.

----------


## kleopatra

do kojeg se uopće broje djeli u jednoj turi  :Undecided:   jer ja sam na listu stavljena 107 /2013  ...a sestra J  mi je rekla da još nije podjeljena 2012....tak da vidim da si ti Buba 407...neznam do kojeg idu uopće broja ?

----------


## BubaSanja

ja sam 407/2012 i taj broj sam dobila negdje u 10/2012 tako da ih sigurno ima ohoho iza mene još.

----------


## veronika27

Pozdrav svima!
Nova sam u svemu ovome...pa molim malu pomoć  :Smile: 
Za tjedan i pol dana smo naručeni za prvi pregled na sv.Duh,problem je u spermiogramu (2 god pokušavamo).  :Sad: 
Moj ginić mi je rekao da smo vrlo vjerojatno kandidati za ivf. Malo me brine ovo čekanje o kojem pričate.

Moje pitanje je: Budući da su moji nalazi odlični, ako bismo išli na prirodni ivf, bez lijekova, koliko se onda čeka? Ili se ide odmah u postupak sljedeći ciklus? 
Hvala svima na odgovorima i fascinirana sam koliko se međusobno podržavate!!!!  :Smile:  Svaka čast!

----------


## luc

Tako vas malo skicnem tu i tamo. Kaj opce ide tko u postupak,jako mi to izgleda sporo.
Jek zna tko je ona mlada doktorica,mislim da stazira gore? Ima repic,smedu kosu,visoka,vitka i jako draga.

----------


## ljubav mamina

svakako ćete morati ponoviti neke nalaze na sv.duhu
i spermiogram ponovno - obavezno sa sv. duha (naručuje se! nalaz se čeka 10-ak dana )
mi nismo išli na prirodni, ali koliko znam da se i na to nešto čeka
(dok ti stignu nalazi, pa tempiranje za ciklus, biolog itd.)
najbolje da ti odgovori neka cure s iskustvom s prirodnim

SRETNO!






> Pozdrav svima!
> Nova sam u svemu ovome...pa molim malu pomoć 
> Za tjedan i pol dana smo naručeni za prvi pregled na sv.Duh,problem je u spermiogramu (2 god pokušavamo). 
> Moj ginić mi je rekao da smo vrlo vjerojatno kandidati za ivf. Malo me brine ovo čekanje o kojem pričate.
> 
> Moje pitanje je: Budući da su moji nalazi odlični, ako bismo išli na prirodni ivf, bez lijekova, koliko se onda čeka? Ili se ide odmah u postupak sljedeći ciklus? 
> Hvala svima na odgovorima i fascinirana sam koliko se međusobno podržavate!!!!  Svaka čast!

----------


## MalaMa

veronika dobrodošla!
ja sam bila u prirodnom međutim nakon jednog neuspjelog ivf-a. no ono što ti mogu reći da sam u prirodni mogla odmah sljedeći ciklus iza ivf-a, no mi smo iz drugih razloga to odgodili. ne vidim razlog da čekaš. naravno, sve ovisi kako ćeš se dogovoriti s dr. pitaj za prirodni. meni ga nisu ni spominjali nego kad sam pitala rekli da može, bez problema, i to odmah.
sretno!

----------


## anny5

pozdrav svima, a evo da odgovorim veroniki.
za prirodni ivf ne trebas cekati, krenes na folikulometrije 7-8. dan ciklusa. mi smo od nalaza trebali spermio, hormone, briseve, hiv i hepatitis... zelim ti puno srece! mada neki kazu da prirodni nisu bas uspjesni, evo mi smo dokaz da ipak ponekad uspiju...cekamo bebicu pocetkom 9. mjeseca.

----------


## veronika27

Hvala!!!! Sad si me utješila anny, i naravno čestitam na bebici! sve nalaze imam,vjerojatno ćemo samo ponoviti spermiogram...i ja se nadam da će prirodni biti uspješan! koliko sam skužila na folikulometriju se ide svaki drugi dan,jel da?...bit će mi to veselo budući da nisam iz ZG.

----------


## ljubav mamina

da, gotovo u pravilu se ide svaki drugi dan





> Hvala!!!! Sad si me utješila anny, i naravno čestitam na bebici! sve nalaze imam,vjerojatno ćemo samo ponoviti spermiogram...i ja se nadam da će prirodni biti uspješan! koliko sam skužila na folikulometriju se ide svaki drugi dan,jel da?...bit će mi to veselo budući da nisam iz ZG.

----------


## MalaMa

veronika i naša buba, koja treba doći za koji mjesec je iz prirodnog  :Smile:  sretno!!!

----------


## mima32

Pozdrav svima. Malo nam se uspavala tema... Slabo pisemo.
Ja napokon docekala svoj postupak i u utorak imam punkciju. Kako se pripremiti? Sto ponijeti od osobnih stvari? Sto sve trebam napraviti? (upute da popijem Normabel 5mg i Ketonal DUO, te uputnice za spermiogram i IVF snevnu bilnicu, kopiju nalaza i vjencani list vec znam) Sto jos? I jel znate sto je s dr. B.? Ja sam inace kod njega al ga uopce nije bilo, sve sam bila kod dr. T.
Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima. Ja sam vec pomalo uzbudjena...

----------


## kika222

Mima ne brini, samo polako ... Moraš imati prazan mjehur i to je to!!! Ništa od stvari ne trebaš ponijeti...Sretno ti bilo!!!

----------


## mima32

Hvala  :Smile:  A prvi put, pa bezbroj pitanja...

----------


## MalaMa

dobro jutro!!!! evo jedne mirišljave kavice ili toplog kakao. nije ih dugo ovdje bilo pa se poslužite.

mima popij si to kako su ti rekli i ponesi uputnice, a kad budeš išla na transfer ponesi utrogestane da ti ih stave pa ih nećeš morat popit. oni često imaju nuspojavu- omamljenost. osim ako se želiš poslije omamiti i zaleći.  :Grin: 

sretno!

----------


## bubekica

*mima32* sretno sutra!

----------


## mima32

Hvala cure  :Smile:  
Bubekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice

----------


## kika222

Evo dobila lijekove... Krećem sa pikanjem za dva, tri dana!!! Baš sam sretna,nakon godinu dana... Sretno svima!!

----------


## BubaSanja

Kika222, koji si bila broj?

----------


## kika222

> Kika222, koji si bila broj?


Bila sam 264.. Ali sestra je nešto govorila da su došli do br 330.. Ali nemaju gonala.. Pa mi dali puregon, ne znam jel to bolje ili gore ali možda baš to bude dobitna kombinacija...

----------


## lberc

Kika super...i ja sam dobila ljekove,terapija po 2gonala i 2 menopura od 2dc,kontrola i od 6 dc cetrotide,trebala bi početi s pikanjem drugi tjedan. Bila sam broj 308.

----------


## kleopatra

kika222 i iberc sretno sa pikanjem i neka ovo bude dobitni postupak !!!!  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## kiara79

kika i lberc~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kika222

Hvala vam trudilice moje!!!!

----------


## lberc

Cure,zaboravila sam pitat,za folikulometriju trebam uputnicu?
Hvala vam

----------


## kika222

Da, vrijedi ti za tri pregleda..... Sretno iberc!!!

----------


## MalaMa

cure u postupcima sretno!!!!

----------


## lberc

Hvala vam i sretno nam svima!
Ja sutra prvi dan pikanja.

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi ja vas sve skupa još jednom pozivam da nam se pridružite ovu subotu u našoj šetnji po centru.
Evo, imamo otvoren i facebook event gdje možete vidjeti par fotki od prošle godine, čisto za inspiraciju i motivaciju!
https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/526745720701549/
Vidimo se!

A popisati se i eventualno dogovoriti za društvo možete i ovdje:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79293-Z...ost-27-04-2013

----------


## anny5

cure, puno srece zelim i saljem more vibrica svima koje ste u postupcima ili se pripremate... sad vas malo citam i vidim da se dijele lijekovi oko mog broja (imala sam 311). da nam nije uspio prirodnjak, sad bi se i ja pripremala...
nek vam svima bude uspjesno!!!

----------


## kika222

Ja danas na prvoj fm, folikuli već 14mm, sutra opet a u pon najvjerojatnije punkcija... Sva sreća jer sam se bojala da će možda biti na 1.5... Crvenkapice to ti je gotova stvar trudnice naša !!!! Svima u postupcima sretno!!!

----------


## lberc

Kika super,u ponedjeljak već pukcija..koji je to dc,10?
Kaj budeš dobila anesteziju?

----------


## Kadauna

*kika222,* koliko su ti folikula izbrojali? tko radi gore uglavnom? Bauman?

Puregon i Gonal ti je gotovo isto, tako da ne mijenja ništa u tvojoj reakciju, istu bi imala i na isti broj gonala. Kakvu si dozu primala? Kako ti se snašla s puregon penom? ON je u penu, zar ne?

Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Kika222 i Iberc* i ostale, dolazite li nam na *Trg Bana Jelačića u* subotu?

----------


## lberc

kadauna,ja bi došla,ali u subotu i nedjelju još radim,od ponedjeljka sam na bolovanju.
kika,sretno na punkciji!

----------


## kika222

Kadauna ja radim u sub i nedjelju, od pon na go... Svim srcem sam uz vas!!!!

----------


## kika222

Imam jedno 4 f na desnom j a na l samo jedan, čudila se dr.T kak su mi folikuli već 14mm četvrti dan pikanja... Da, uzimam puregon u penu, po 200j a danas 150 i jedan cetrotide... Inače sam low responder (dosad najviše 4js dobivene) i svaki put dosad transfer samo jedne  stanice...danas bila dr. T ... Pen je ok, jako lagan za pikanje i niš me ne peče... Pozdrav i sretno svim pikalicama, čekalicam i svima, svima!!! 
Iberc možda se vidimo sutra ujutro!!!!

----------


## kika222

Evo mene, danas bio dr.B, punkcija u utorak!!!! Iberc si bila ???? Ja sam ti bila ona  sa plavom kratkom kosom i šiškama!!!!

----------


## lberc

Kika super!
jesam bila sam,mislim da znam koja si,jesi bila sa mužem?
ja sam ti smeđa kosa,ošišana na bob,imala sam plave tajice i majicu.
ja i dalje nastavljam sa istom terapijom,kontrola opet u ponedjeljak

----------


## mima32

Sretno cure. Šaljem vam svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mima32

Iskusnije cure, kako ide nakon bete? Ja je sutra vadim al cini mi se nista od ovog postupka. Dr. Bi trebao sutra bit gore? Da mu se samo javim, uletim izmedju da vidimo sto dalje da dobijem novi broj itd., trebam li uputnicu, il se opet moram narucivat za konzultacije i sl.? Prvi mi je postupak pa jos nemam iskustva sa svime.

----------


## kika222

Ja sam znala zvat gore i sestra te opet naruči, ali probaj doć nenajavljena, ali mislim da uputnicu moraš imat!!! Svejedno ti pričekaj  betu!!!!Sretno!!

----------


## lberc

Mima,nadam se da te bude beta sutra iznenadila i da ti neće trebati dogovor za dalje!
Kika sretno sutra na punkciji.
Kod mene nije stanje baš bajno,dr nekaj mrmljala da lijevo samo jedan folikul a desno samo dva ak sam dobro skužila,čudila se kak nisam nisam dobila cetrotide a izgleda da ih nemajubpa i dalje nastavljam sa dva gonala i dva menopura,sutra opet dolje,samo se nadam da bude kaj punktirat i da bumo došli do transfera. Imala sam već u stimuliranom po jednu stanicu i nije se oplodila...sva sam nekak jadna...bumo sutra vidli kakvo bu stanje.

----------


## kika222

Iberc moja i ja ti imam jedan lijevo dva desno, možda koji manji ima još, i ja dosad transfer samo jedne stanice svaki put!!! Samo hrabro, za kad bi ti bila punkcija??

----------


## mima32

Cure sretno! I ja sam sad u punom stimuliranom dobila samo jednu JS

----------


## lberc

Ne znam još niš,rano je danas mi je tek 7dc,možda petak ili ponedjeljak.
Moram priznati da mi je ovaj postupak najteži do sad,psihićki sam nikakava samo cmizdrim a i fizički sam užasno umorna samo.mi se spava,još me i dodatno umara to svakodnevno putovanje busom u zagreb..izgleda da kak sam starija tak sve to teže podnosim..još i doma imamo radove stalno nekakvog čišćenja a meni se niš neda.
A dosta cmizdrenja...bude bolje samo da bude transfera.

----------


## nana0501

Pikalice  saljem trudnickr prasine i zelim vam puno srece da uspiju postupci

----------


## MalaMa

evo da i ja pošaljem malo trudničke prašine suborkama sa sd-a. ~~~~~~~~ za što kvalitetnije stanice i lijepe velike bete!!

----------


## kika222

Evo me s punkcije, bilo je koma!!! Jajnici su mi jako tvrdi i dr.T veli da su jako loši,ko da sam bila već na 10 punkcija, a ovo mi je tek četvrta...Na lijevom jajniku ništa a desni 3js.... U čet zovem gore... Hvala vam žene za svu ovu trudničku prašinu, stvarno mi treba!!!!!! Sretno svima!!

----------


## lberc

A joj kika baš mi.je žal kaj te je bolilo...nek se samo.te tri oplode,sad samo odmaraj

----------


## MalaMa

kika sretno!!!

----------


## kika222

Hvala vam trudilice moje!!! Čeznem da je ovaj postupak dobitni jer smo već očajni, znam mladi smo ali svaka 0 do sad polako nam oduzima snagu i vjeru!!! Molim te Bože smiluj nam se svima!!!!!!

----------


## mima32

Sretno kika!!!

----------


## lberc

Kika jesi zvala?
Ja danas još dva gonala i cetrotide u tri sata,sutra u sedam,u subotu u deset štoperica i u ponedjeljak punkcija. Ne znam kolko je folikula al je rekla dr da ih nije puno..samo da nisu prazni,toga me uvijek strah.

----------


## kika222

Zvala sam, samo su mi rekli da je dobro i da dojdem sutra u 9 sa suprugom!!!! Bilo me je strah jer sam mislila cijelo vrijeme da nebu niš!!!! Sretna sam iako je možda samo jedna!!!!! Ti i ja smo jako slične sa našom mpo povijesti, možda je to konačno to!!!!!!!!!!!! Ne boj se, samo hrabro!!!!!Sretno!!!!

----------


## lberc

super kika,i ja budem sretna,pa i ak bu samo jedna stanica,samo da se oplodi....moda se i nama sreća osmjehne,već je vrijeme

mima jesi danas vadila betu?

----------


## mima32

Vadim sutra i izluđujem se razmišljajuć o tome. Javim sutra kako je prošlo.

A vama sretno  :fige:

----------


## Ruthy

Pozdrav cure, ja sam isto na SD, i na čekanju bete... još 5 dana (danas mi je 8dnt) nadam se, nadam da će biti sve dobro...
cure - možda smo se nekad srele gore (iako je ovo meni 1.ivf) ali meni dođe da počnem sa svima razgovarati i pitati i sve... naime, osim MM ima samo jedna osoba koja zna u kojem sam postupku (osim osoblja ns SD) i puna sam upitnika... svima želim da se čim manje mučite, pikate, i da ćim prije dođete do zdrave i lijepe bebice...  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Ruthy sretno ti bilo!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ruthy

Kika, hvala i tebi sutra sretno da se lijepo sve spoji  :Smile:  Zar ti nisu onaj dan kad su punktirali uzeli i mužev sperm?

----------


## kika222

Da, ruthy odmah ti muž daje spermu, jedino ak je prirodnjak onda se čeka da se vidi jel ima jajna stanica! Ne znam zakaj mi je rekla da dođem sa suprugom, nadam se da nije neki problem!!!!! Vidjet ću sutra!!! Sretno ti u iščekivanju, kak bi petar pan reko "think happy thoughts"!!!!!!

----------


## mima32

Da potpiše onaj neki papir, bez brige, i moj je išao i na dan transfera...

----------


## nina70

Kika, mora muž s tobom da potpišete suglasnost na postupak i koliko želite zametaka natrag.

----------


## nina70

A sad vidim da si već dobila odgovor  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

kika ~~~~~~~ za transfer

mima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da betica bude do neba!

----------


## lberc

kika sretno na transferu
mima želim ti da ti popodne brzo dođe i da je beta lijepo narasla

ja jedva čekam ponedjeljak..užasno me strah punkcije jer sam u zadnjem prirodnom imala groznu punkciju,a još gori transfer,ali još je veći strah da ne bude stanica,ili ak bude stanica da se neća oplodit..užas,stalno neki strah.

----------


## Ruthy

Iberc, samo hrabro, ja sam isto plašljivica, ali bitan je cilj, zar ne... Jeli uzmeš normabel, klomifen ili nešto?

----------


## kika222

Evo mene ženice.... Imamo prekrasna 2 osmostanična zametka, to mi je rekord!!!!! Mora nešto biti !!!!! Iberc samo hrabro, ko što ruthy kaže, sve se može podnijeti da se dođe do željenog cilja!!!!! Mima držim palčeve za lijepu betu!!!!Sretno vam svima trudilice moje!!!!!!

----------


## mima32

Beta 14,67, ocekivano al svejedno razocaravajuce  :Sad:  Sad bar znam na cemu sam pa mozemo planirat dalje

----------


## kika222

Mima draga, a baš sam se nadala malom čudu!!!!! Žao mi je, skupi snage i hrabro dalje!!!!

----------


## lberc

mima,kak ti veli kika,skupi snage za novi postupak...jel to bila biokemijska?
kika super za tvoja dva borca...ti budu ostali svih devet mjeseci!
cure moje,prošla sam vam ja već jedno deset punkcija,manje bolnih,malo više,sa devet stanica i bez stanica,svakavih,i svaki mi je put sve gore i uvijek me je sve jače boli,valjda su mi jajnici već dosta spikani,pa dosta boli..izdržala bum ja,bez brige
više me je strah kad nema baš puno folikula,da ne budu prazni i da svo to kljukanje nije uzalud,mene u stimuliranom postupku više pogodi ak ne dojdem do transfera nego negativna beta.popila bum normabel i ketonal,pa kak bu,namjeravamo usput ići još u šoping jer si sređujemo tavanski pa nam još fali toga šoping uvijek izljeći bol poslije punkcije
ma uživam ja još do ponedjeljka(sadim cvijeće,okapam gredice)sjedim vani,jorgovan miriši..viš kak sam i pjesnički nadarena :Grin: ,ma obožavam cvijeće,i mogla bi cijeli dan švrljat po njemu.

----------


## Ruthy

Nema ljepše terapije za sve u životu, nego prčkanje po zemlji... ja se još pazim do bete, a balkon izgleda prazan, neniknut na to u ovo doba godine...

----------


## nina977

Cure,slobodno tražite da vam daju analgeziju u venu za punkciju ili opću anesteziju,svaki puta sam tražila i dobila.Oni baš ne ponude ali ako se traži bez ikakvih problema sve daju.Sretno...

----------


## lberc

ja sam tražila anesteziju pa opet niš,rekla dr da ih nije puno i da ne treba
nego da vas pitam,dr mi dala i putni nalog za mm kad sam dizala uputnicu ta spermiogram,tko to može dolje potvrditi i dali uopće može?

----------


## sara10

> Cure,slobodno tražite da vam daju analgeziju u venu za punkciju ili opću anesteziju,svaki puta sam tražila i dobila.Oni baš ne ponude ali ako se traži bez ikakvih problema sve daju.Sretno...


Ne mogu niti zamislit da se punkcija radi bez anestezije, ja moram reći u Splitu u Cita (a i u KBC Split isto) odmah daju lokalnu anesteziju čim se dođe na dogov. termin za punkciju, tu nema govora uopće da se punkcija radi bez toga. Evo ja zadnju punkciju, koja je bila 22.04. nisam niti osjetila, dr. završio, a ja mislila da nije niti počeo i još sam od anestezije cijeli dan doma prespavala i dobro se odmorila!!!

----------


## kika222

Iberc draga putni nalog za muža će on predat kad bude išao dati spermu u lab gore... Naravno da će ti ga potvrdit.... Isto tako od sestre traži da ti na tvoj nalog napiše da trebaš pratnju na dan punkcije... Reci da jako boli i da nisi u stanju sama voziti!!!! Puno sreće ti želim i puno jajčeka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kika222

Iberc sretno ti bilo sutra na punkciji!!!!!! Samo hrabro  !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

> ja sam tražila anesteziju pa opet niš,rekla dr da ih nije puno i da ne treba


sramotno je, nehumano i neporfesionalno ovako nešto izjaviti pacijentici.

e, pa draga doktorice-idi ti na stimulaciju, lezi na stol i dopusti da ti netko napravi aspiraciju "na živo"!

----------


## lberc

Hvala vam cure na ohrabrenju
Inesz slažem se sa tobom,mislim da bi i za jednu stanicu trebale dobit aneateziju a ne da se tak patimo
Javim kaj je bilo

----------


## Ruthy

Sretnio Iberz: Zar ti nisu rekli da uzmeš ketonal, normabel, nešto?

----------


## lberc

A jesam.popila sam ketonal.i normabel ali.slabo je to

----------


## lberc

Punkcija gotova....nije jako bolilo jer sam dosta nakljukala a i dr je bila nježna jer sam ih obavijestila kak me strah 
Inačw dobili tri stanic,sad još samo da se oplode

----------


## mima32

:fige:  da se sve oplode!!!

Tko je danas gore? Samo dr. T?

----------


## Ruthy

Bravo, daj nek se sve oplode!

----------


## kika222

Ti ideš mojim stopama Iberc draga, samo kaj se tebi možda budu sve tri oplodile!!!!!!!!!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~super!!!!!! Držim fige!!!!!

----------


## lberc

Joj cure hvala vam tak sam sretna i za ove tri
Je danas je samo.dr t gore
Kika i da se samo  dvije oplode i da se obadvije prime nitko sretniji od mene.

----------


## lberc

Kika kad si ti ujutro zvala da pitaš za transfer,nije mi dr niš rekla u kolko sati a ja zaboravia pitat

----------


## mima32

Ja sam zvala oko 10

----------


## kika222

Zvala sam malo prije 10, rekli su mi da zovem poslije 10, ali nisam mogla izdržati.... Ovaj put me je baš bilo strah da se ne bude nijedna oplodila, a vidiš eto 2... Znam da si u brizi ali izdrži, sve će biti dobro!!!!

----------


## monika 55

dali netko mozda zna koji broj je na svetom duhu za injekcije?

----------


## lberc

Malo me brine kaj moram zvati odmah drugi dan,to je tak obično kad stanice i nisu baš najbolje..mislim si da su dobre da bi morala zvati za dva dana.

----------


## nina977

> Malo me brine kaj moram zvati odmah drugi dan,to je tak obično kad stanice i nisu baš najbolje..mislim si da su dobre da bi morala zvati za dva dana.


Iberc ne brini ,gore se uvijek zove drugi dan. Sve će biti u redu,držim fige...

----------


## kika222

> Malo me brine kaj moram zvati odmah drugi dan,to je tak obično kad stanice i nisu baš najbolje..mislim si da su dobre da bi morala zvati za dva dana.


Kak znaš da nisu baš najbolje?????Nema veze ak i nisu, nemoraju ni biti savršene u posudici već savršene u tvojoj buši!!!!!! Imaj vjere!!!!!

----------


## mima32

Kad sam ja bila sve smo morale zvat sljedeći dan tak da nemaš brige zbog toga

----------


## lberc

Joj sad mi je puno lakše..brzo bude došlo sutra

----------


## MalaMa

iberc sretno!!! da te i ja utješim. oba puta sam zvala drugi dan,a oba puta su stanice bile odlične. u prirodnom sam  već 3dan nakon punkcije išla na transfer i bingo! kažem to zato jer postoji neka sumnja da se oplođena stanica ranije vraća ako nije baš dobra pa da ima bolje uvjete u maternici. no moja je bila odlična i ipak su je vratili 3dan. nemoj brinut i puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ruthy

Joj, jesmo mi stvarno sve pune strahova, hoće li bolit, koliko js, kakve kvalitete, oće se oploditi, smjestit, beta... sad kad promislim, stvarno sam bila ovih zadnjih dva tri tjedna pod velikim stresom. 
Iberc draga, samo se opusti, bit će sve dobro... nemojmo se unaprijed bojati, ionako nije do nas, pa zar ne dajemo sve od sebe, na ovo na što ne možemo utjecati prepustio onome tko umjesto nas upravlja... Pusa ti

----------


## kika222

Jesi zvala Iberc??????????? Jedva čekam da se javiš....

----------


## lberc

sad sam zvala,oplodila se samo jedna,transfer u četvrtak..malo mi je žal kaj nisu dvije,ali i jedna je dosta

----------


## kika222

Iberc naravno da je dosta i jedna!!!!!! Ova bude baš  zato super stanica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ruthy

Jedna je sasvim dovoljna, sretno u četvrtak  :Wink:

----------


## mima32

Držim  :fige:

----------


## kleopatra

Iberc sretano u četvrtak !!!!! neka bude dobitna !!!!! :Kiss:

----------


## lberc

cure hvala vam,puno
tranfer obavljen vraćena jedna šestostanična i jedna četverostanična mrva,biologica veli da je ova šestostanična odlična
inače i ovaj je put transfer prošal u suzama,dr veli da mi je cerviks nekak tvrd i nikak napravit transfer...punkcija mi je bila mila majka,rekla mi i dr da danas pijem utrogestane kad je to dolje sve još bolno
uglavnom mm ima danas rođendan i za poklon je dobio curu i dečka...ovaj put samo pozitiva..beta za 12 dana,to je 21.5

----------


## Ruthy

Sretno ti draga Iberc! Sigurna sam da sve biti uspješno! Žao mi je što ti je transfer tako bolan, ali ajde - i to si izdržala pa nek bude za veselje!

----------


## MalaMa

iber žao mi je što je transfer opet bio bolan. al sad kad je to iza vas mora sve bit odlično. ~~~~ da se mrvice dobro prime za mamicu.

----------


## vinalina

Cure kakvu ste terapiju dobile nakon punkcije u stimuliranom?

----------


## kika222

Ja sam dobila samo utrogestane i andol 100, po vlastitoj želji tražila sam folicin od gin... I to je to... Sretno draga

----------


## kleopatra

Dobro jutro cure moje, jedna :Coffee:  za sve !!! evo ja sam dobila prvu M (10.5) nakon kiretaže koja je bila(25.3) .... svom ginu se moram javiti iduči tjedan radi papa testa i isto tako u Petrovu nakon M na kontrolu i uvid u PHD-nalaz! konačno je krenulo nešto ... u isčekivanju ove M osječala sam se kao polovična ... sad ipak startamo u akciju punom parom po našu bebitosicu !!! pa na koji god način upalilo !!!! svima vam želim velike bete i lijepa ,velika,zdrava srćeka!!

----------


## Kadauna

ajmo cure, anketa, bitno je pa sudjelujte: 

*Koliko jajnih stanica i embrija ste dobili nakon stimulacije? Imate li smrzlica?*

----------


## kika222

1 ivf 3 stanice-1 embrij
2 ivf 4 stanice-1 embrij
3 ivf 3 stanice-2 embrija
Nikad nikakav smrzlić....

----------


## kleopatra

1 ivf 4 stanice= 2xosmostnični-beta negativna
2 ivf 5 stanica=1blastica-beta pozitivna-missing ab u 9tt
Smrzlići=0

----------


## Argente

anketa ima svoju temu, ova velika slova u Kadauninom postu su link  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> ajmo cure, anketa, bitno je pa sudjelujte: 
> 
> *Koliko jajnih stanica i embrija ste dobili nakon stimulacije? Imate li smrzlica?*




cure, ovo ljubičasto je link na novu temu.
 :Smile: 
kliknite ljubičasto iz kadaunina posta i tamo odgovorite da bude sve na jednom mjestu i pregledno.

hvala!

----------


## ikaaaaa

> cure, ovo ljubičasto je link na novu temu.
> 
> kliknite ljubičasto iz kadaunina posta i tamo odgovorite da bude sve na jednom mjestu i pregledno.
> 
> hvala!


Pozzz, nije me bilo dugo na ovom forumu...ukratko ja i mm smo se odlučili da konačno nakon 5 godina dugog truda, muka i pretraga odemo na umjetnu? Muž mi je radio spermiogram na Sv.Duhu, kojem giniću ste išle na pregled, i kako to odprilike ide....muž je izvadio sve potrebne nalaze što mu je androlog dao da napravi....sad dali mi koja od vas može dati kakvu preporuku u vezi ginekologa na SV.Duhu? kako doći do potrebnih iglica, tabletica, koje trebaju za umjetnu?čitam mnogo o tome i jednostvno na internetu ima toliko toga i sva sam zbunjena...pa ako bi mi koja mogla pomoći....samo u kratkim crticama....HVALA do neba :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ksena28

aj za početak izbriši iz svih moždanih sinapsi riječ umjetna i zamijeni je potpomognutom oplodnjom! kad zatrudniš nećeš roditi umjetno dijete?! ili misliš da hoćeš?

sad nazovi odjel za reproduktivnu ne umjetnu medicinu, lijepo se naruči za pregled i oboružaj se strpljenjem. pročačkaj malo forum, malo se educiraj, vidjet ćeš da te čeka dug i strmoglav put koji može rezultirati trudnoćom odmah iz prve, a možda zapneš kao ja ovdje 4 godine prije prve pozitivne bete. a to ti ne želim sigurno!

uglavnom, prvo pregled, pa dugo dugo čekanje... osim ako nećete privatno...

----------


## MalaMa

ikaaa dobrodošla!
istina je što ksena kaže. termin umjetna nikako nije prihvatljiv. a ja sam u jednoj bolničkoj brošuri vidjela taj naziv, užas!
što se biranja dr. tiče ja nisam ništa birala. išla sam onom tko me prije mogao primiti na konzultacije. i bila sam zadovoljna. u postupcima ti nije sigurno da će ti biti samo tvoj dr. oni se često izmjenjuju tako da ti se može dogodit da ti punkciju i transfer ne radi dr. kod kojeg se vodiš.
na prve konzultacije ponesite svu dokumentaciju. sretno!! i bez zavaravanja čeka se po prilično dugo na lijekove, ali možete vidjeti i druge opcije ovisno o dijagnozi.

----------


## ikaaaaa

> ikaaa dobrodošla!
> istina je što ksena kaže. termin umjetna nikako nije prihvatljiv. a ja sam u jednoj bolničkoj brošuri vidjela taj naziv, užas!
> što se biranja dr. tiče ja nisam ništa birala. išla sam onom tko me prije mogao primiti na konzultacije. i bila sam zadovoljna. u postupcima ti nije sigurno da će ti biti samo tvoj dr. oni se često izmjenjuju tako da ti se može dogodit da ti punkciju i transfer ne radi dr. kod kojeg se vodiš.
> na prve konzultacije ponesite svu dokumentaciju. sretno!! i bez zavaravanja čeka se po prilično dugo na lijekove, ali možete vidjeti i druge opcije ovisno o dijagnozi.


Hvala puno....znam da umjetna znači nekako pregrubo i sam te naziv nekako...... znamo da nas čeka dugi put za bebicu, ali nakon 5godina iščekivanja, i sa mojim visokim prolaktinom, muževom olibospremiozom..... nadam se uspjehu.... hvala puno.

----------


## BubaSanja

Znate li do kojeg su broja došli?

----------


## kleopatra

> Hvala puno....znam da umjetna znači nekako pregrubo i sam te naziv nekako...... znamo da nas čeka dugi put za bebicu, ali nakon 5godina iščekivanja, i sa mojim visokim prolaktinom, muževom olibospremiozom..... nadam se uspjehu.... hvala puno.


Ika.....dobro došla ! 
kao što je rekla ksena javiš se na odjel za reproduktivnu medicinu...ja osobno sam na prve konzultacije išla doktorici Turudić,te kasnje i kod doktora Baumana i za oboje imam samo pohvale.... MalaMa je već rekla da se izmjenjuju doktori ... na pikice se čeka "poduže" ali sve će ti to već doktor/ica objasniti te uputiti vas da povadite određene nalaze.....neboj se ništa,želim ti od srca uspjeh u prvom postupku !!!!! sada imaš puno  :Confused:  nad glavom ,i to sasvim logično,isčitavj , pitaj, to je  normalno da neke stvari ne razumiješ u početku ma koliko god literature i članaka pročitala !sve češ to u praksi poloviti!! još jednom vam želim sreću!! :Bye:

----------


## Tomek1221

evo mi bili danas po 3 put.vracene 2 jedna blastica i jedna manje razvijena.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## kika222

Tomek sretno vam bilo... Da za 12 dana bude lijepa beta~~~~~~~

----------


## vinalina

> Znate li do kojeg su broja došli?


...i mene to zanima...

----------


## kika222

Ja sam jučer dobila br.198/13 , dr.I mi je rekla da su pri kraju sa 2012,ne znam točno koji br...

----------


## lberc

kika super kaj ti je rekla dr,kad bi mogla dojti na red?
ja bi se isto trebala ići zapisat,a nikak da nazovem da se naručim

----------


## BubaSanja

Cure, kad dođe red na vas, kako onda? Oni nazovu pa jave da se dođe na razgovor, dogovor, po lijekove? Ja pojma nemam kako to ide, a nekako računam da bi moglo biti uskoro. Razmišljam da li možda nazvati iza 13h pa da pitam dokle su stigli...

----------


## Kadauna

> Ja sam jučer dobila br.198/13 , dr.I mi je rekla da su pri kraju sa 2012,ne znam točno koji br...


ajme, pa ovo znači godinu dana čekanja na postupak kad u lipnju 2013.g. još ni 2012. nisu obradili?


*ja ću stvarno reći da ovo nije dugo bilo gore u HRvatskoj...........*

----------


## linalena

meni to nikada nije bilo jasno
tako su me jednom preskočili, jer kao da su mi napisali na papiru a ne i u njihov sustav ????
sada sam broj valjda 450/12 ( od hmm zboravila sam, vidi se dole u potpisu, negdje krajem godine) i ne javljaju se - no OK ja jesam u drugoj klinici ali sam kada su mi dali taj broj izričito pitala i rečeno mi je da zovu ako se sami ne javimo

----------


## BubaSanja

E ovak: zvala sam danas na SD da pitam kakvo je stanje sa lijekovima, jer sam ja 407/2012 pa ne znam dokle su stigli. Nisu mi rekli dokle su stigli, no rečeno mi je da sam "tu negdje" i da se javim u rujnu pa će me naručiti u ambulantu po lijekove. Očito im uskoro kreću godišnji. 
Meni takav razvoj priče paše tako da nemam primjedbi, ali štošta bi se dalo pričati o sporosti i svemu tome, al sve je već rečeno.

----------


## elizabeta

4 stanice - 2 embrija - ni jedan smrzlić

----------


## Kadauna

> 4 stanice - 2 embrija - ni jedan smrzlić


draga elizabeta, hvala na javljanju i SRETNO u postupku, lijepo te molim da se i ovdje upišeš, please:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...=1#post2414241

----------


## stella1972

Pozdrav,
imam 41 god. danas sam dobila negativan nalaz bete. Bila sam na dugom protokolu menopurima i gonalima.
Prije 2-3 godine imala sam dva stimulirana postupka, dva u prirodnom ciklusi i dva iz zamrznutih JS.
Bila sam uvjerena da će ovaj put uspjeti, vraćena su mi dva embrija 4ST i 6ST.
Da skratim..ukupno sam bila 6 puta po starom zakonu(od toga 2 stimulacije) i jednom po novom zakonu.
Imam li još prava na plaćene postupke? Koje je dobno ograničenje i ima li ga?
Ako imam kolika pauza mora biti? One preporučene min.6 mjeseci mi šanse da zatrudnim svode na nulu!
Nemam volje ni snage sama to proučavati.
Hvala

----------


## linalena

stella ja sam isto godište kao i ti i strašno mi je žao što je beta negativna

po novom zakonu imamo pravo na 4 stimulirana i 2 prirodna, o pauzi se ne govori
no nama je najveći problem što možemo u postupke do 42-rođendana bez obzira na dijagnozu, broj postupka, reakciju - iako se govori da bi se u nekim slučajevima moglo i kasnije teško nađeš nekoga spremnog da ti i pomogne ostvariti

ja sam na SD zadnji postupak imala u 10mj lani, i još uvijek čekam - izgleda da neću doći na red prije duboke jeseni - pa sam u međuvremenu odradila 2 postupka preko HZZo u drugim klinikama

između ovoh zadnjih mi je pauza jedva 3 mjeseca no to nekako najviše ovisi o reakciji, dijagnozi i spremnosti liječnika na individualizaciju liječenja

daj napiši vaše dijagnoze

----------


## stella1972

Ovo je prvi forum na koji sam se logirala, jedini post koji sam napisala i puno mi znači što si mi odgovorila.

Ja sam zdrava, nisam imala ginekoloških problema, hormoni su mi u savršenom balansu, dr.Bauman kaže kao da imam 21 godinu a ne 41.
Do sada sam uvijek odlično reagirala na terapije, imala sam JS i za zamrzavanje. Nisam o godinama ni razmišljala sve dok mi danas sestra nije "ljubazno" nabila na nos da ne zna mogu li se dalje naručiti kod dr.za dogovor uz objašnjenje "pa jel vi vidite koliko godina imate". Kao da me opalila ciglom po glavi.
Svjesna sam i realna da neću moći pokušavati još 5 godina, vjerovatno neću ni željeti ali postojao je ljepši način da mi se to kaže. Nisam od kamena.
Jedina stvar koja me danas malo digla je tvoj odgovor. Hvala ti.

Naš glavni problem je suprugova dijagnoza oligoasthenozoospermia i od danas kako to sestra kaže "kooolko godina".
Kako se teže snalazim na forumu (prvi dan drugi post) tek poslije sam naišla na temu 42+. Čitam i malo mi je lakše kad vidim da nas ima još kojima sestre telefonom prekroje sudbinu.

Iskreno nisam sigurna što ću i gdje dalje. Ovo na SD bilo mi je najlošije iskustvo do sada. Nisam iz Zg i dugo smo čekali na dr.Baumana a na kraju vidjeli smo ga 4 puta. Terapiju punkciju i ET mi je odradila dr.Erceg (mislim da se tako zove daleko su mi nalazi).
Punkcija je bila najbolnija od svih, nikada ne tražim anest.iako uvijek imam puno folikula ali ovo je bio užas. Začepila joj se igla, toliko su mi pritiskali trbuh da sam imala podljeve..
Vjerujem da je dr.Bauman priznati i poznati stručnjak ali ja nisam bila te sreće da završim kod njega. Mislim da bi bilo i više nego pošteno da se i kod samog naručivanja kaže da se ne može opredijeliti za određenog liječnika. Ovako smo uzalud čekali više od godinu dana.

----------


## Ruthy

Draga Stella, i ja sam tu po godinama a i razumijem sve tvoje probleme... probaj se raspitati u nekoj drugoj klinici, mozda dodjes na red jos prije rodjendana... zao mi je sto te osobe nd znaju biti njeznije ali nemoj sa te to obeshrabri... trazi dalje i zovi... nadji dr Bau pa s njim razgovaraj... jooj nama zapravo tako malo treba a ovakve etvari nas dodatno uzrujaju.. ja sam cula da je na vv dr alebic takodjer jako dobar..

----------


## Mali Mimi

Stella nemoj se ljutiti na sestru možda i dobro da te malo osvjestila jer godina zaista jesu problem ako misliš ići na IVF preko HZZO-a, koliko mi je poznato dr. te neće primiti u postupke nakon 42. rođendana, nažalost mnoge naše forumašice su se već uvjerile u to. Sustav je takav i protiv toga se pokušavamo boriti, ali koliko će tu biti uspjeha ne znam.
Žao mi je što si profućkala jednu godinu čekajući dr. Baumana sad si nemoj priuštiti isto, idi u druge klinike i pokušaj izvući najviše što možeš, imaš pravo na 2 prirodnjaka i još na 2 stimulirana ako sam dobro shvatila. Odi se raspitati i na VV i u Vinogradskoj da vidiš kad bi mogla recimo tamo doći na red. Nemoj više čekati na nekog određenog dr. jer niti jedan od njih nije čarobnjak, pogotovo kad više nemaš vremena za biranje.
To je moja topla preporuka, sorry ako je bila malo oštrija ali stvarno ti govorim od srca

----------


## frka

ja cu samo potpisati Mali Mimi. šteta što si toliko vremena potrošila na SD-u - tamo je situacija daleko od bajne već duže vrijeme. bježi u Vg ili na VV - još uspiješ odraditi sve postupke preko HZZO-a.

----------


## amazonka

Stella, žene koje navrše 42 godine teško da će primiti i u jednoj klinici, zato požuri. Koliko ja znam na VV se ne čeka dugo, u Vinogradskoj cirka 5 mjeseci nakon prvih konzultacija, zato ako misliš tamo se javi odmah. Što se SD-a tiče, žao mi je, ali tamo su liste čekanja ogromne, a uvjeti ne baš bajni. Što se dr. Baumana tiče, da, do njega je teško doći. On jest, stručnjak. Kao i većina njih, ali ništa posebno. Dobri doktori su i u drugim klinikama.

----------


## antesa

Drage moje evo i mene nakon duže vremena,12.06. u 10:07 na svijet je stiglo moja prva cura teška 2.552 i duga 47,a u 10:08 moja druga curka teška 2.772 i isto duga 47cm!!! Obe su prekrasne,zdrave i odlićno napreduju,došle su na svijet carskim rezom,a u postupku smo bili ivf+icsi,vraćene su 2js,jedna 8st,i jedna 6st. Ostali smo na jednoj,i onda se dogodilo ćudo ona se podjelila u dva dijela,i mi smo dobili jednojajćane blizanke!!!! Zato drage moje ne gubite nadu,i sama nakon 9god braka i 2ivf-a a treći je bio uspješan mislila sam odustat,al evo u sobi uz moj krevet napokon je krevetić,i u njemu moja dva anđela!!!!
Držite se curke,i vjerujem da vam je teško al ljudi gore na Sv.Duhu znaju šta rade,ja sam im zahvalna dok sam živa!!!! puno vas pozdravlja i ljubi Antesa sa svojim curama!!!!! Draga Kleopatra tebi poseban ljubac od nas !!!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ruthy

> Drage moje evo i mene nakon duže vremena,12.06. u 10:07 na svijet je stiglo moja prva cura teška 2.552 i duga 47,a u 10:08 moja druga curka teška 2.772 i isto duga 47cm!!! Obe su prekrasne,zdrave i odlićno napreduju,došle su na svijet carskim rezom,a u postupku smo bili ivf+icsi,vraćene su 2js,jedna 8st,i jedna 6st. Ostali smo na jednoj,i onda se dogodilo ćudo ona se podjelila u dva dijela,i mi smo dobili jednojajćane blizanke!!!! Zato drage moje ne gubite nadu,i sama nakon 9god braka i 2ivf-a a treći je bio uspješan mislila sam odustat,al evo u sobi uz moj krevet napokon je krevetić,i u njemu moja dva anđela!!!!
> Držite se curke,i vjerujem da vam je teško al ljudi gore na Sv.Duhu znaju šta rade,ja sam im zahvalna dok sam živa!!!! puno vas pozdravlja i ljubi Antesa sa svojim curama!!!!! Draga Kleopatra tebi poseban ljubac od nas !!!!!


Prekrasno! Neka cure žive dug, radostan i zdrav život! Čestitam od srca!

----------


## MalaMa

antesa prekrasno!! čestitke na curicama! <3

----------


## nina70

Antesa, čestitke od srca, a curama želim sretan i dug život. Uživajte u sreći!

----------


## ninika nina

pozdrav svima! nova sam na forumu. vidim da ste podrška jedna drugoj, volite pomoći pa sam i ja ovdje  :Smile: 
na listi čekanja sam za ivf , broj 464/2012, prvi mi je put. čitam vaše postove , pokušavam naći nove informacije, a ako išta korisno sama saznam , objavit ću. lijep pozdrav!

----------


## kleopatra

> Drage moje evo i mene nakon duže vremena,12.06. u 10:07 na svijet je stiglo moja prva cura teška 2.552 i duga 47,a u 10:08 moja druga curka teška 2.772 i isto duga 47cm!!! Obe su prekrasne,zdrave i odlićno napreduju,došle su na svijet carskim rezom,a u postupku smo bili ivf+icsi,vraćene su 2js,jedna 8st,i jedna 6st. Ostali smo na jednoj,i onda se dogodilo ćudo ona se podjelila u dva dijela,i mi smo dobili jednojajćane blizanke!!!! Zato drage moje ne gubite nadu,i sama nakon 9god braka i 2ivf-a a treći je bio uspješan mislila sam odustat,al evo u sobi uz moj krevet napokon je krevetić,i u njemu moja dva anđela!!!!
> Držite se curke,i vjerujem da vam je teško al ljudi gore na Sv.Duhu znaju šta rade,ja sam im zahvalna dok sam živa!!!! puno vas pozdravlja i ljubi Antesa sa svojim curama!!!!! Draga Kleopatra tebi poseban ljubac od nas !!!!!


Zlato moje čestitam 10000000 puta ... poljubce šaljem za sve tri !!! <3 <3 !!!!!!! divno,divno , divnoooo!!!!

----------


## kleopatra

evo i ja sam konačno s mrtve toče krenula  u posjet SD-u ... idemo sve nanovo...dr.B je ispisao popriličan popis nalaza kaj trebam povaditi ... pa čekam svog inačeg "jaaakooo vrijednog" ginića...koji je očito cjelo ljeto na plažici ,da konačno dođe i da mi uputnice   :Sad:  stari jarac,uvijek s njim neki problem  :Razz:   ... ljubim vas sve i svima želim uspješnu 2013 !!!!  :Smile:   btw...nadam se da će i gore na SD-u biti malčice brži kaj se tiče tih postupaka i lijekova  :Razz:

----------


## nana0501

antesa cestitam
i moja princeza je stigla 12.6 u 8:15 carskim rezom sve je super nama je ovo bio prvi stimlirani ivf na sd i samo rijeci hvale imam za sve gore

----------


## ninika nina

pozdrav cure! ja sam broj 464/2012 i danas sam zvala da provjerim kad dolazim na red, ali sestra je rekla da više ne govori preko telefona tko je kada na redu, nego se treba naručiti kod svog doktora i to poslije 1.9., kad završe godišnji...već sam nestrpljiva , čekamo od 11. mjeseca prošle godine, rečeno mi je da se lijekovi čekaju 6 mjeseci, a ovo će sigurno biti i godina dana čekanja  :Sad:  da li se meni čini ili je zapelo samo na sv. duhu? prijateljica mi se naručila u drugoj bolnici i došla na red točno za 6 mjeseci...
vidim da su neke cure oko broja 400 pa bih vas molila da mi kažete da li ste vi već dobile lijekove? hvala puno  :Kiss: 
__________________________________________________  _______________________________

ja´80, endometrioza, 1 jajnik začepljen
on ´85 oligoastenozoo, poslije normo
SD čekamo lijekove za 1.ivf ( DECAPEPTYL/GONAL F)

----------


## BubaSanja

Ninika, ja sam 407 i rekla mi je sestra da se javim u rujnu da se naručim kod doktora i da ću dobiti lijekove.

----------


## ninika nina

bok, BubaSanja! 407 tek... http://forum.roda.hr/images/smilies/shocked.gif hvala na odgovoru, mislila sam da su došli malo bliže mom broju...možda se vidimo, pozz  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> Draga Stella, i ja sam tu po godinama a i razumijem sve tvoje probleme... probaj se raspitati u nekoj drugoj klinici, mozda dodjes na red jos prije rodjendana... zao mi je sto te osobe nd znaju biti njeznije ali nemoj sa te to obeshrabri... trazi dalje i zovi... nadji dr Bau pa s njim razgovaraj... jooj nama zapravo tako malo treba a ovakve etvari nas dodatno uzrujaju.. ja sam cula da je na vv dr alebic takodjer jako dobar..


ne da je dobar nego je odlican....
mi idemo evo sad  3-cu god. na vv i nemam zamjerke
posto ce mi biti 42 sljedecu god. u 5 mj
nemam jos puno ali iskoristit cu sta se da, pa sta bude nek bude....

----------


## rency1989

]Pozdrav svima.! I ja sam nova ovdje pa me neke stvari zanimaju,jer nisam baš upučena u sve.!
Ovako,dajte mi recite koje pretrage se moraju napraviti prije potpomognute oplodnje.?! I da li uopče dr.Bauman radi potpomognutu oplodnju nakon jednog spontanog.? jer sam čula priča da jedan spontani ginekolozi smatraju pod normalno.
Imam veliku želju otić na SD jer sam čula koliko je dr.Bauman izvrstan u radu,a ja i suprug več godinu dana,
(od prvog spontanog) radimo na bebi i ne prima se ništa. Istina je da je razlog spontanog bila Ureaplasma,ali sada 
mi je taj nalaz uredan. Još tjedan dana čekam,da vidim papa test pa ako je i on uredan,krenula bi kod dr.Baumana.! 
I kakve to tablete svi dugo čekate,baš me interesira.?! dal to sve žene dobe.?! 
P.S.- NADAM SE DA NISAM PRE DOSADNA S PITANJIMA AL ŽELIM SVE ZNATI DA MOGU KRENUTI NEGDJE,JER VEČ SUPRUG I JA POLAKO GUBIMO VOLJU ZA TRUDIT SE. Još je dodatni problem što on stalno mora po terenima pa gubimo dosta vremena. 
Super ste mi.! :Smile:  pusee svima koji kao i ja iščekuju toliko trudnoču i plusić.!

----------


## BOZZ

Prvo se naručis na konzultacije zovi sada već ,jer na red dojdes za mj dana,zovi poslije dva prije ti se nitko neće javiti.Slijede ti određeni nalazi i brisevi,i onda se dogovaras sa doktorom,ali nekako slutim da ti slijede prvo tri inseminacije(AIH-a)

----------


## BubaSanja

Ja dobila danas lijekove. U iduću srijedu idem vidit ima li cisti i krećem sa Decapeptylima ako ju nemam.
Weeee!!  :Smile:

----------


## ninika nina

super, BubaSanja! samo naprijed! ja zvala pa mi rekli da u 9mj daju lijekove do broja 450, nek se probam u 10 mjesecu naručiti...samo da pitam da li su se neke od vas zapisale u više bolnica pa čekaju gdje će prije doći na red? da li se to može?

----------


## ikaaaaa

pozzz drage moje....nije me bilo dugooooo, ali eto....ja mm smo sve nalaziće povadili, preživijela sam prohodnost jajovoda i sada evo u 10mj, krećemo sa AIH....evo danas mi je prvi dan sa klomifenom..... u srijedu idem nas folikometriju heheh valjda sam dobro napisala.... :Smile: 
ako koja ima iskustva sa bolovanjima, moj ginić mi je rekao da imam pravo na bolovanje, ali koliko mi nije rekao, razgovor je vrlo kratko trajao.....negdje sam pročitala oko 14 dana....pa ako koja slučajno zna da mi javi..bila bih zahvalna..jer posao koji radim je užasno stresan, i svaki sam dan po dodatnim stresom...ipak mi je ovo na prvom mjestu i najvažnije.... pa ako koja ima iskustva.....javite mi..... hvala unaprijed....
drage moje i da ovo razdoblje u životu nam brzo prođe i da što prije ugledamo visok bete, dvije crtice i imamo svoje male bebice... :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## u dobru i zlu

pozdrav cure  :Bye: 
nije baš aktivno ovdje?!
evo da se "predstavim": mm i ja smo hodočastili na VV s kojeg su nas uputili na rebro ili sv.duh radi muževe azoospermije, trebaju mu sad uraditi biospiju testisa, pa smo se mi odlučili za sv.Duh... 7.10. smo naručeni na konzultacije kod urologa dr. Stojčića..zna li netko da li tamo štrajkaju..? nazvat ću naravno, u petak, al ako netko možda zna? hvala....  :Smile:

----------


## bodo

> pozdrav cure 
> nije baš aktivno ovdje?!
> evo da se "predstavim": mm i ja smo hodočastili na VV s kojeg su nas uputili na rebro ili sv.duh radi muževe azoospermije, trebaju mu sad uraditi biospiju testisa, pa smo se mi odlučili za sv.Duh... 7.10. smo naručeni na konzultacije kod urologa dr. Stojčića..zna li netko da li tamo štrajkaju..? nazvat ću naravno, u petak, al ako netko možda zna? hvala....


Radim na S. duhu i urološka amb. obavlja preglede normalno.
Ako trebaš nešto javi mi se u inbox

----------


## Isabel

Moji su lijekovi stigli no danas kad sam se pokušala naručiti za podizanje istih i konzultacije kod. dr. B. rekla mi je sestra da do daljnjega tj. dok je god štrajk ne mogu ništa.Ne mogu doći polijekove niti na konzultacije, apsolutno ništa. Što sad?

----------


## BubaSanja

Cure, je li koja od vas vadila krv za betuHCG na SD? Ako koja je, zanima me kad se ujutro treba doći odnosno do kad se primaju pacijenti za vađenje krvi i koliko se čeka nalaz?

----------


## mima32

Pozdrav. Ja sam vadila ljetos vise puta. Uvijek sam dosla odmah ujutro tako da nisam sigurna do kolko vade, nesto mi zvoni do 10 al ja sam bila uvijek oko pola 8, 8 tamo. Nalaz je kako kad. Uvijek kazu poslije 1.  al je vecinom oko 11 vec gotov. Samo je jednom bio oko 13h

----------


## lberc

neke cure su se prestrašile kad su čitale na temi odbrojavanje o sd...moram reči da su mi dr i sestre bile ok,ali ja sam otišla sa sd jer nemam vremena godinu dana čekati lijekove i jer sam imala dva transfera koji su trajali pol sata i bili bolniji od punkcije,a dobro znamo da traumatičan transfer umanjuje šanse za trudnoću. ne znam kaj se ta dva puta na sd dogodilo,ali meni je i prije ta dva svaki transfer na vv bio lagan i kak treba biti i ovaj sad zadnji....da i malo me smetalo kaj mi je na folikulometriji svaki put drugi dr i onda mu moram objašnjavati koji mi je dc,koju terapiju dobivam i kaj mi je dr koji me gledal rekal prošli put. nijedna bolnica nije savršena,ali da opet trebam ići išla bi radije na vv.

----------


## Morin

Sve je kako se izboris! Ja sam dobila i opcu anesteziju za punkciju bez problema i transfer je bio bezbolan i sve fm je radio isti dr.. I uspjelo je iz prve..

----------


## vinalina

> Sve je kako se izboris! Ja sam dobila i opcu anesteziju za punkciju bez problema i transfer je bio bezbolan i sve fm je radio isti dr.. I uspjelo je iz prve..


da, ti si jedna od rijetkih sretnica...

Neznam kako bi se mogla izboriti za sebe ako svako jutro folikulometriju radi drugi doktor ili ako punkciju imaš u nedjelju kada nema anesteziologa ili pak, kada su ti bolne folikulometrije ili transferi... 

Sad mi na pamet pada ona pjesma...nije mi jasooooooooo.....nije nam jasnoooooooo

----------


## vinalina

Inače znate li do kojeg su broja došli? Jesu li riješili prošlu godinu?
Jesu li uopće krenuli raditi ili štrajkaju još?

----------


## kika222

Ja sam do sad bila na SD i išlo mi je na živce isto što i vama žene, smetala me je ravnodušnost i manjak suosjećanja.. Ali mislila sam da je tak svugdje, dok nisam došla na VV... Daj zamisli, tu možeš dr.A dobiti na telefon, i razgovarati s njime ko sa čovjekom :Smile:  :Smile:  Daj ti probaj dobiti dr na SD, i to još subotom.. Nemoguće... Barem meni! Znam da nas ima puno i dr su preopterećeni, ali ljudskost je nešto što ili imaš ili nemaš...
Sve u svemu, otišla sam dalje zbog godine dana čekanja na lijekove, jedino sam zahvalna dr.I što mi je dala preporuke za faktore na trombofiliju, jer mi ih ni dr.B, ni dr.T nisu dali... Sretno svima !!!

----------


## Ruthy

Draga Kika, od srca ti želim da bude VV dobitan iz prvog puta! Sve si rekla što treba reći...

----------


## lberc

kika ti si bar dobila preporuke za trombofiliju,meni ni to nisu dali a molila sam.....izgleda da 10 neuspješnih transfera neki put i sa savršenim blasticama nije zabrinjavajuće

----------


## kleopatra

Drage moje pozdravljam vas! imam pitanjce: gdje mogu izvaditi hormone "PROTEIN S "  i "HOMOCISTEIN"  zvala sam petrovu,bila na zavodu za javno zdravstvo  Andrija Štampar , zvala rebro,vinogradsku,sv.duh.....neznam di bi više.... naravno znam da postoji opcija "privatnik" ,al prvo tražim besplatnu soluciju... zna li tko ??? hvala!!

----------


## frka

Homocistein na Vuk Vrhovcu.

----------


## kleopatra

hvala puno frka !!!

----------


## kleopatra

cure na kojem smo broju ... do kud je lista stigla  :Very Happy:  ?! pusa

----------


## ManuelaS

Pozdrav svima i imam pitanje ako mi itko može pomoći. Prije 5-6 godina sam bila u postupku na Sv. Duhu kod doktora Baumana. 2 IVF (bez uspjeha) i nakon toga sam odustala (čitaj: sve lječničke papire sam nakon toga bacila  :Sad:  ), i sad me zanima da li postoji mogućnost nekoga gore kontaktirati i da li oni uopće imaju moju lječničku povijest jer planiram nastaviti "borbu" u Splitu pa da imam sve papire. Da li je to moguće?

----------


## linalena

Manuela oni ti vjerojanto imaju sve te papire ali najbolje da odeš gore, ako se sjećaš u onu sobu gdje nam muški idu dati uzorak sjemena. Eventualno probaj nazvati ranije telefonom


A mene sada zvala prekrasna doktorica I. da me obavijesti da mogu doći po lijekove, broj 447/12, no eto ja trudna. Pitala me gdje, ja joj rekla u Petrovoj, lijepo mi je čestitala a ja se zahvalila. Ona je mene predivna i želim joj puno stučnog uspjeha, naravno uz neka poboljšanja i investicije u kliniku

----------


## lberc

tek su na broju 447/12..sad mi stvarno nije žal kaj se nisam zapisala jer bi taman do 40-e došla na red
linalena bar bude neko prije došal na red

----------


## Mary Ann

Cure što se dogodilo sa SD ? Nije me dugo bilo i  konačno sam se odlučila za novi postupak, vidim da nema puno forumašica, a i nema gužve gore. Već sam godinama na SD i nisam razmišljala otići. Između redaka sam skužila i neke negativne komentare... uhhhh... 
Jučer sam dobila lijekove i slj.tjedan sam valjda u postupku ako me "vještica" ne prevari. 

pozzzz

----------


## kleopatra

Mary Ann koji si ti broj ? ... s obzirom da si dobila lijekove.... ak je li-le zvana za broj 447/12 ....pa  ja ne vjerujem ... ja sam onda na redu isto kak kaže Iberc do 40-te .... zbilja što se to događa... ja sam konačno prikupila sve nalaze ...ostao je samo Protein S kaji navodno nitko ne vadi osim privatnici !?! a sve bolnice sam kontaktirala ... nemoguće al ok  :Razz:

----------


## linalena

KLeopatra probaj nazvati gore i pitati, možda se još koji broj očistio ili jednostavno uskočiš

MaryAnn sretno i da se krene

----------


## BHany

NOVA TEMA

----------


## Inesz

[QUOTE,ja sam isla kod doktorice i obavila 3 AIH-a,ali me nitko nije slao na HSG sto je meni isto bilo jako cudno pogotovo sto sam ja imala 3 operacije i imam priraslice najvjerojatnije..pitala sam doktoricu za HSG zbog straha od izvanmaternicne trudnoce(jer su mi rekli nakon operacije da sam jako rizicna za to),ali ona mi je rekla da se i zdravim zenama desi izvanmaternicna..blago receno,bila sam razocarana.[/QUOTE]

cure, je li i dalje praksa da se rade inetrauterine inseminacije bez prethodnog HSG-a?
ako je tako, uopće ne čudi niska razina uspješnosti MPO-a na Svetom Duhu.

----------


## drzimfige

Cure zna li neka koliko se ceka na lijekove na sv duhu?

----------


## Mala28

> Cure zna li neka koliko se ceka na lijekove na sv duhu?


ne čekaju se. nema liste čekanja. kada imate sve nalaze idete u postupak

----------


## Sunčica1604

Pozdrav cure
Spremamo se na mpo na Sveti Duh.
Ako mogu cure pisati iskustva koje su bile nedavno tamo, vidim da je tema dosta neaktivna, sto nitko ne ide tamo u postupak?! Hvala

----------


## Mary2211

Pozz Suncica1604.
I mi smo na Sv.Duhu krenuli u MPO postupak. Evo danas bila na ET, sad cekanje...inace, jako smo zadovoljni i sa sestrama i doktorima, svi su jako pristupacni, profesionalni, puni razumijevanja....drzim fige za dalje...

----------


## Sunčica1604

> Pozz Suncica1604.
> I mi smo na Sv.Duhu krenuli u MPO postupak. Evo danas bila na ET, sad cekanje...inace, jako smo zadovoljni i sa sestrama i doktorima, svi su jako pristupacni, profesionalni, puni razumijevanja....drzim fige za dalje...


Poz Mary

Želim vam svu sriću da uspije <3

Jel vam to prvi ET?  

Koliko poslije konzultacija trebe cekati na postupak, koji su sve nalazi potrebni, koliko često si išla gore, nismo iz Zg
-a pa da se znam pripremiti, mislim da bi mi trebali u 10 mjescu krenuti u postupak. 
Drago mi je čuti tvoje pozitivno iskustvo sa dokotorima i sestrama, kod kojeg doktora si bila ili doktorice!?
Ako ti nije problem da mi napišeš kad stignes  :Wink:  Hvalaa

----------


## Happy(kršitelj koda)o

Pozdrav cure, u AIH postupku sam na Svetom Duhu i po svemu sudeći, ovulacija će biti ili u nedjelju ili na blagdan, što se radi u tom slučaju? U šoku sam otkad sam saznala da oni ne rade vikendom, misli li se i na subotu? To su dakle tri neradna dana zaredom, to nikako nije u redu.

----------


## Inesz

Prekinimo šutnju!

Punkcije jajnika "na živo", bez upotrebe odgovarajućeg načina otklanjanja boli, 
protivne su suvremenim medicinskim praksama i predstavljaju ozbiljno kršenje dostojanstva žena i prava na zaštitu od nepotrebne boli i patnje.

Lajkajte i pratite Rodinu Fb stranicu:
https://www.facebook.com/PrekinimoSutnjuRoda/

----------


## Inesz

Iako na Odjelu za humanu reprodukciju KB Sveti duh postoje uvjeti za odgovarajući anasteziološki tretaman boli pri aspiraciji folikula, događa se da liječnici o tome ne informiraju pacijentice i da im se punkcija odrađuje "na živo"!

Drage žene, ovo nije normalno, ovako ne treba biti. Nije u redu da vas se izlaže nepotrebnoj patnji i boli prilikom punkcija. Nepotrebno trpljenje, često i vrlo jakih bolova, nije uvjet ni garancija da ćemo nakon IVF-a dobiti dijete.

Vrijeme je da ovo prestane, da bude bolje, da dobijete medicinsku skrb koja je u skladu sa dosezima suvremene medicine 21. stoljeća.

Roda vas poziva da u nekoliko rečenica opišete svoja iskustva punkcije (aspiracije) jajnih stanica "na živo" i pošaljete na adresu: prekinimo.sutnju@roda.hr

ili u inbox Rodine FB stranice Prekinimo šutnju

Anonimnost vaših svjedočanstava je zagarantirana.

Rodina FB stranica Prekinimo šutnju!

----------


## flare

Evo jedno friško iskustvo sa sv.Duha. 
Inače krenulo je laparaskopijom u 4mj. 
Nakon toga - neprohodni jajovodi. 
Vrlo brzo nakon oporavka, prvi dogovor za iVF, obzirom na dijagnozu preskočili smo inseminaciju. 
Prve konzultacije sa doc.Luetic Tikvica, dobili upute sve što treba od nalaza, nakon toga 
uzv oko 20dc i prvi sljedeći ciklus IVF. 
Uhvatilo nas je ljetna pauza pa smo iši u 9mj, međutim nisam reagirala na femaru. 
I sad 10mj smo prošli prvi IVF. U mom slučaju prvi uzv 7 dc, i onda svaki drugi dan. 
Prema mom iskustvu ne čeka se uopće, nas je usporilo čekanje nalaza. 
Inače,imam sve moguće pohvale za sestre/doktorice na odjelu.

----------


## Inesz

*flare*
dobro došla na forum!  :Smile: 

ako nisi reagirala na femaru, zašto su ti u stimulrianom dali femaru+gonal?
vidim da si sa PCOS dobila samo 3 jajne stanice  :Sad:

----------


## flare

Stvarno ne znam. dakle u 9.mj femara od 3.-7dc - 2*1, a 10 mjesec femara 2*2. 
Onda sam krenula od 8dc - gonal 150, 9 dc - gonal+cetrotide 5 dana i onda štoperica.
prvi mi je put pa zaista sam slabo upućena. Tek sad to shvaćam

----------


## talos

Sv. DUH, muška neplodnost, nema teorije da bi se jednom doktoru dao više da mi radi biopsiju testisa i da nakon lošeg nalaza kaže, posvojite dijete i da, nije otkrio 3mm tumor (nije zloćudan) u desnom testisu, dok se je to otkrilo u Splitu. Sada smo u Splitu, tamo su našli dovoljno za umjetnu i oko Božića idemo u Split, pa budemo vidjeli.

----------


## Inesz

MPO Rezultati za 2017. godinu.
Klinike nisu prikazane nazivom već kodom (šifrom)
Šifra KB Sveti Duh je HR001308.
https://zdravlje.gov.hr/UserDocsImag...za%202017..pdf

*U 2017. godini Sveti Duh je imao ovaj broj postupaka:
70 IUI
60 IVF
204 IVF/ICSI+sekundarni ICSI
89 FET

Iz ovih gore izlistanih postupaka rođeno je ukupno 89 djece a broj poroda nije dostupan.*

----------


## jejja

Drage sve. Ako ste bile u postupcima u periodu od 19.03 do danas ( ovaj period epidemije) molim vas da nam pomognete i ispunite anketu. 
Cilj ove ankete je prikupiti informacije o iskustvima žena u hrvatskom zdravstvenom sustavu za vrijeme pandemije COVID-19 tijekom postupaka medicinski pomognute oplodnje. Rezultati ankete koristit će se u svrhu objave zajedničkog tematskog izvješća udruge Roda i Pravobraniteljice za ravnopravnost spolova te zagovaranja za zdravstvenu skrb žena temeljenu na dokazima u doba javnozdravstvene krize poput pandemije COVID-19. Hvala 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...mSWjw/viewform

----------


## Eche

Drage moje,

ima li koja da je bila na MPO u bolnici sv. Duh za vrijeme korona krize?
Super bi nam došlo par svježih informacija/dojmova...

Prvenstveno me zanima ima li čekanja na lijekove za stimulaciju ili se odmah ide u postupak ako imaš spremne sve nalaze i papire?

Puno hvalaaaa!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Tamara@

Evo ja mogu podijeliti svoje iskustvo.
Kako su zatvorili daljnje postupke u Vinogradskoj, nazvala sam prije cca mjesec i pol Sv. duh, objasnila da sam u visokim godinama i s lošim nalazima i odmah su me primili. Ništa nisam čekala. Probali smo prirodnjak (propalo) a onda odmah stimulirani.. popila femaru 3×1 pet dana, pikala se dvaput menopur 3 ampule i uto mi je odredjena samoizolacija pa je sve propalo :Sad:  . Zvala sam ih, i dobila info da zadržim ljekove za dalje, ne računa mi se to kao propali postupak..
I još sam saznala da primaju u novi postupak cure kojima je 1. dan ciklusa najdalje 3.12. Nakon toga ne. Nije zbog korone ili zimske/božićne pauze nego zbog selidbe odjela.. Ali ne zna se kolko će to trajati.. rekla mi je sestra da nazovem u siječnju.. ali čini mi se da je dosta toga neizvjesno pa mislim da ću početkom godine jedan postupak kod privatnika odradit, pa se vraćam na sv. duh kada se smiri korona i prodje selidba :Smile: 
Inače, svidja mi se sva ekipa na sv. duhu.. i super je kaj su folikulometrije rano pa ne kasnim nikad na posao!

----------


## BelleA

Koliko imas godina i kakav AMH?
Zvuci ok iskustvo..

----------


## Tamara@

AMH mi šeta oko 3 ili 4. A FSH oko 12-14.
Kad sam ih nazvala i pitala da me hitno prime prvo se sestra nećkala u stilu "ne mogu ja tako banuti i tražiti hitan postupak". Al kad sam rekla da imam 40 godina, samo je rekla: ok, dodjite odmah ovaj tjedan. hahaha :Smile: 
Ma super su sestre tamo..
Doktorica mi je bila Turudić.. meni se svidjela. Realna je ženska. Bez uljepšavanja mi je rekla kako stvari stoje. Ali i ujedno me podržala u pokušavanju. I izgleda mi kao da zna šta radi.

----------


## Eche

I ja bih trebala ici kod dr. Turudic i bas sam se veselila jer mi je sestra preko telefona zvucala bas nekako drago i sve mi se cinilo predobro da bi bilo istinito i sad cujem za ovu selidbu sto mi nitko nije spomenuo argh....  :Sad:  kao da korona i samoizolacije nisu dovoljne....
Nista, mozda onda i ja produljim kod privatnika za sijecanj.
U svakom slucaju, puno srece zelim i hvala za dojmove  :Wink:  !

----------


## BelleA

Super, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Tamara@

Eche sretno! :Smile: 
A gle, daj ti provjeri za tu selidbu i pitaj detalje.. meni je tako rekla sestra, a opet možda je to neko kratko vrijeme pa ti ne pomrsi planove.. ja sam jako nestrpljiva zbog godina pa mi je i kratko vrijeme - dugo vrijeme  :Smile: 
Evo, ako se odlučiš u medjuvremenu kod privatnika, info za npr. Podobnika - jučer sam zvala i dobila prvi termin za konzultacije tj. dogovor za postupak 14.1.

----------


## Eche

> Eche sretno!
> A gle, daj ti provjeri za tu selidbu i pitaj detalje.. meni je tako rekla sestra, a opet možda je to neko kratko vrijeme pa ti ne pomrsi planove.. ja sam jako nestrpljiva zbog godina pa mi je i kratko vrijeme - dugo vrijeme 
> Evo, ako se odlučiš u medjuvremenu kod privatnika, info za npr. Podobnika - jučer sam zvala i dobila prvi termin za konzultacije tj. dogovor za postupak 14.1.


Zvala sam ih, nisam imala mira  :Smile: 

Rekla mi je sestra da ce normalno raditi u sijecnju, nista nije komentirala tu selidbu iako sam je bas pitala hoce li biti postupaka u sijecnju s obzirom na SELIDBU??

A nista ja sam narucena 14.12. na prve konzultacije pa cemo vidjeti...
Svi me tjese da je mjesec dana gore-dolje, a ne znaju da je nama svaki dan bitan  :Smile: 
A i imala sam pobacaj krajem 10.  mjeseca pa ionako moram cekati da se sve oporavi :/

----------


## domaćica

A kamo bi se trebali selit? Ja se baš danas naručila za 16.2.  i nisu mi ništa rekli da bi mijenjali lokaciju? A i 8.1. sam bila gore pa je  sve po starom..

----------


## Eche

> A kamo bi se trebali selit? Ja se baš danas naručila za 16.2.  i nisu mi ništa rekli da bi mijenjali lokaciju? A i 8.1. sam bila gore pa je  sve po starom..


A koliko sam shvatila trebaju se seliti u novi dio bolnice. Otvorili su i garažu tako da se sada može parkirati dolje, samo se od 1.2. počinje naplaćivati.

Ja sam upravo odradila svoj postupak na sv.Duhu, ali kad sam bila u 12. mjesecu rekli su mi da svakako nazovem prije nego krenem sa terapijom zato da provjerim jesu li krenuli sa selidbom ili nisu.
Kako su mi rekli ni oni sami nemaju konkretne informacije kakav je plan sa selidbom pa ne mogu ništa planirati.
Inače sve pohvale za sv. Duh!

----------


## domaćica

> A koliko sam shvatila trebaju se seliti u novi dio bolnice. Otvorili su i garažu tako da se sada može parkirati dolje, samo se od 1.2. počinje naplaćivati.
> 
> Ja sam upravo odradila svoj postupak na sv.Duhu, ali kad sam bila u 12. mjesecu rekli su mi da svakako nazovem prije nego krenem sa terapijom zato da provjerim jesu li krenuli sa selidbom ili nisu.
> Kako su mi rekli ni oni sami nemaju konkretne informacije kakav je plan sa selidbom pa ne mogu ništa planirati.
> Inače sve pohvale za sv. Duh!


16.2. idem gore pa javim gdje su  :Smile:

----------


## domaćica

kao što sam obećala javit, humana na sv.duhu je još uvijek na istom mjestu  :Smile:

----------


## Idena

Evo da se javim sa svježim prilogom na ovoj temi. Imala sam 2 IVF na SD i jedan FET. 
Ostala trudna iz 2.ivf, ET 2 4dnevna. Danas Imala ponovno uzv kod dr P-T, 11 TT. Sve u redu. Humana je još uvijek na starom mjestu, a dr P-T je prekrasna žena i od prvih konzultacija je saslušala moju priču. Tako da pohvale cijelom osoblju tamo. Toplo ih preporučam. Da, lijekove sam dobila i nakon prve konzultacije s uputama, da sam bila u šoku od brzine. A trenutno se prije postupka treba imati negativni test na Covid. 
Sretno svima.

----------


## Ivana2009

Cure - kakva je procedura na SD za postupak? 
Kakva papirologija treba?
Vecinu nalaza imam jer prelazim iz druge bolnice. Uskoro idem na konzultacije i dogovor. 
Priznaju li hormone vađene u drugoj bolnici ili se mora kod njih? I koliko vrijede nalazi markera?

----------


## Eche

Procedura je ista kao u svim bolnicama i traze istu papirologiju. Markeri vrijede tocno godinu dana, a nalaze priznaju bez obzira gdje si ih vadila.

----------


## Ivana2009

Hvala! Bila sam danas, da, papirologija ista, al smanjena u odnosu na VV, drugacije se dolazi na pocetku... na VV 3.dc s negativnim testom..: a na SD prije menstruacije po lijekove.. nisam jedino shvatila kad ce tu trebat test na covid? Prije sale ili prije 1.uzv? 8.dc se ide na prvi uzv? A pocne pikat vecinom 2.dc?

----------


## Eche

> Hvala! Bila sam danas, da, papirologija ista, al smanjena u odnosu na VV, drugacije se dolazi na pocetku... na VV 3.dc s negativnim testom..: a na SD prije menstruacije po lijekove.. nisam jedino shvatila kad ce tu trebat test na covid? Prije sale ili prije 1.uzv? 8.dc se ide na prvi uzv? A pocne pikat vecinom 2.dc?


Ja sam zadnji put bila u ožujku pa ne znam jel se što mijenjalo u međuvremenu.
Tada je pravilo bilo da se test na COVID radi 1.dc tako da od 2.dc možeš krenuti sa pikanjem, ako je nalaz na COVID negativan.
Onda još jednom radiš test na COVID na dan kada uzimaš štopericu tako da ti nalaz ne bude stariji od 48 sati kad ideš na aspiraciju jajnika.

Prvi UZV radiš 6., 7. ili 8. dan ciklusa ovisi kako ti padaju ti dani. Npr. ako ti je 6. dan petak, onda ćeš doći 6. dan na UZV jer subotom i nedjeljom u pravilu ne rade.

----------


## Ivana2009

Eche - hvala ti!
Malo me sad muči testiranje 1.dc, pogotovo ako mi M dođe dok vrijeme testiranja prođe... a pika se ujutro ili navecer? Stignem valjda i 2.dc na testiranje ako se slučajno pika navecer...
I jos nesto... folikulometrije su tamo svaki drugi dan/rjeđe ili jos češce...? I jesu li jako rano ujutro? Idem tamo iz daleka pa me to brine, jel cu stici od vlaka koji dolazi u 7:05 do tamo...

----------


## Tamara@

> Eche - hvala ti!
> Malo me sad muči testiranje 1.dc, pogotovo ako mi M dođe dok vrijeme testiranja prođe... a pika se ujutro ili navecer? Stignem valjda i 2.dc na testiranje ako se slučajno pika navecer...
> I jos nesto... folikulometrije su tamo svaki drugi dan/rjeđe ili jos češce...? I jesu li jako rano ujutro? Idem tamo iz daleka pa me to brine, jel cu stici od vlaka koji dolazi u 7:05 do tamo...


Stigneš. Folikulometrije kreću u 7:30. Sjedneš na Glavnom kolodvoru na 6-ticu ili dvojku i za desetak min si na Črnomercu, i tamo uhvatiš 128 jednu stanicu, vozi često.. Ako i malo zakasniš nije bed.. obično traju bar do 8.

----------


## Eche

> Eche - hvala ti!
> Malo me sad muči testiranje 1.dc, pogotovo ako mi M dođe dok vrijeme testiranja prođe... a pika se ujutro ili navecer? Stignem valjda i 2.dc na testiranje ako se slučajno pika navecer...
> I jos nesto... folikulometrije su tamo svaki drugi dan/rjeđe ili jos češce...? I jesu li jako rano ujutro? Idem tamo iz daleka pa me to brine, jel cu stici od vlaka koji dolazi u 7:05 do tamo...


Da pikaš se obično navečer oko 20:00 - 21:00, tak sam barem ja...

Dobiješ njihovu (bolnica sv. Duh) internu uputnicu za testiranje na COVID pa dođeš ujutro između 7:00 i 8:00 na testiranje (obično izađe netko u 8:00 i uzme bris svima koji čekaju).
Inače oni uzorke šalju na Andriju Štampara pa čekaju povratno nalaze drugi dan, ali ako imaš njihovu internu uputnicu, onda oni odmah isti dan naprave sami test, ne šalju ga dalje.

Ako ti se dogodi da si promašila testiranje na 1.dc i došla si 2.dc, onda možeš zamoliti tamo one cure koje uzimaju uzorke da te nazovu na mobitel pa ti jave rezultat.
Objasniš im da ti je hitno jer moraš početi sa uzimanjem terapije bla bla. 
Meni su bile dosta susretljive pa mislim da će ti to biti OK. Jednom su mi uzeli uzorak, iako je već bilo 9:00 sati, tak mi se potrefilo  :Undecided: 


Folikulometrije kreću od 07:30 i traju dok ima pacijentica, tako da sve stigneš!

samo no stress  :Smile:

----------


## Ivana2009

Hvala! 
A ne mogu se ja na covid testirat ovdje blizu doma za početak pikanja il baš se mora kod njih? Kod nas su nalazi isti dan do 18 h barem...
Bilo bi idealno da mi M dođe čim ustanem iz kreveta i odem odmah na test il navečer pa mi se drugi dan broji kao 1.dc, ali nisam ja te sreće...

----------


## Eche

a možda možeš i kod sebe, samo tražiš uputnicu od svoje gin.
Savjetuj se sa osobljem na sv. Duhu pa ćeš vidjeti kaj ti je najbolje...

----------


## Ivana2009

Curke imam pitanjce…
Trebala sam u lipnju ici po lijekove na SD i s nalazima MM (UK i mikrobiologija ejakulata) koje do sad nije radio jer nisu trazili na Merkuru…
I sad, u oba nalaza e.coli. Nikakvih tegoba nema niti zna od kada je to jer ni UK nije radio nikad. Dobio je terapiju od lijecnika opce medicine. Jednu popio (dvije vrecice nekih granula), a druge ce od sutra (Nolacin).
Pa sad mene zanima (iako cu nazvat i pitat SD) je li to prepreka za postupak i utjece li na spermije? Mora li njegov nalaz biti sterilan ili bakteriju oni kod spermiograma mogu izolirati i to “očistiti”? Ima li tko kakvih iskustava?
Pa je li moguce da nam embrijima do sad e.coli smetala…?

----------


## laine

Pozdrav svima. 
Da li itko zna što o tome da im trenutno nije odobren rad od strane ministarstva? Koliko se čeka na to odobrenje?

----------


## Tamara@

> Pozdrav svima. 
> Da li itko zna što o tome da im trenutno nije odobren rad od strane ministarstva? Koliko se čeka na to odobrenje?


Sele se u nove prostore unutar bolnice, i zato im treba odobrenje kada se presele, najvjerojatnije početkom rujna će se krenut dalje, koliko sam shvatila. Ali ne zna se 100% kada će to biti.

----------


## Eche

Jel tu na forumu možda cura koja je 11.6. bila na transferu na sv. Duhu?

----------


## Ivana2009

Pozz cure! Evo danas imala na SD prvi (inače 4., prva tri bila na VV) svježi et dva osmostanična embrića. Po riječima dr.odlični… oduševljena sam pristupom i ležernošću svih na odjelu…  u otpusnom mi piše terapija utrići, estrofem, a za vitamine sam pitala samo usmeno (ukinut gynositol, D ukinut s punkcijom, a nastavit s folnom i omegom). I piše mi mirovanje. Nije mi rečeno strogo mirovanje ni razlog mirovanja, a ja nisam vidjela to tamo pa ni pitala. Jel to svima tak piše ili ipak moram malo više pazit..? Kakva su vaša iskustva u posljednje vrijeme sa SD?

----------


## Tamara@

Jednom mi je dr. objasnila da oni uvijek napišu da moraš mirovat da bi ti socijalni mogao dati bolovanje. Ako želiš naravno tj. ako imaš neki teži fizički posao. Ali ne moraš mirovat :Smile:  Samo je bitno da ne dižeš ništa teško i ne baviš se “ozbiljnijim” sportom dva tjedna. 
Ja sam jako zadovoljna sa cijelim timom tamo, stvarno su stručni i ugodni. 
Imaš kakvu info o selidbi? Meni su rekli da do jeseni ništa.. To mi je jako dugo… zbog godina… a ne želim nigdje drugdje jer tamo već znaju kako reagiram, kakve su mi stanice i kaj treba samnom :Sad:

----------


## Ivana2009

Pa evo jučer su selili - poskidali sve sa zidova hodnika pa i onaj TV, u kolicima nekim vozili nest iz neke prosrorije, a nakon transfera kak sam čekala otpusno pismo je dr.rekla embriologici da ce se kao danas preseliti… mojem suprugu je rekla dr.u petak da sele uskoro u novi dio od 600 kvadrata opremljen s najmodernijom opremom u RH. Ja se ipak nadam da to necu vidjet… ma ovaj stari odjel je oronuo malo (popucalo od potresa), ali je ekipa super, pristup je humani stvarno, tako da sam baš zadovoljna…

----------


## Ivana2009

Tamara- jedino ne znam hoće li salu preselit i sve dok ne dobiju dozvolu za rad u novom dijelu (ili mozda vec jesu)… znam da je to na VV trajalo mjesecima, al tamo je sve nekak komplicirano pa valjda zato

----------


## Tamara@

> Tamara- jedino ne znam hoće li salu preselit i sve dok ne dobiju dozvolu za rad u novom dijelu (ili mozda vec jesu)… znam da je to na VV trajalo mjesecima, al tamo je sve nekak komplicirano pa valjda zato


Hvala ti na info. Sretno u čekanju bete!
Da, trebaju dobiti dozvolu kada presele, to je problem i to bi moglo trajati.. Al šta je tu je.

----------


## Ivana2009

Hvala Tamara@ - kad ti ideš opet u postupak tamo? Vidin u opisu nizak amh, al nek te to ne obeshrabruje… moj je visok pa eto 3 puta nista, nitko mi se ne usudi dat vecu dozu od minimalne jer se boje hipera, a kod mene jajnici nesto inače stede pa najvise 4 stanica imam. Sad evo dvije, al i jedna dobitna je dovoljna! Kod koje si ti dr.?

----------


## Tamara@

> Hvala Tamara@ - kad ti ideš opet u postupak tamo? Vidin u opisu nizak amh, al nek te to ne obeshrabruje… moj je visok pa eto 3 puta nista, nitko mi se ne usudi dat vecu dozu od minimalne jer se boje hipera, a kod mene jajnici nesto inače stede pa najvise 4 stanica imam. Sad evo dvije, al i jedna dobitna je dovoljna! Kod koje si ti dr.?


hvala na obrabrenju :Smile: 
Ja sam kod Turudić, ali zapravo nekada me gleda i vodi Tikvica, ovisi, obje su mi odlične. 
Jako sam im zahvalna jer su zapravo “otkrile” da samo u prirodnjacima dobijem kvalitetnu stanicu i sad ih vrtim doslovno svaki mjesec (nema više stimulacija) pa kad uhvatimo stanicu uhvatimo. Zato mi je puno tako dugo čekati jer su mi tri ciklusa do jeseni a to su tri šanse za hvatanje :Smile: 
Sretno, nadam se da će se uhvatiti, naravno da je jedna dovoljna. A tebi su čak vratili dvije :Wink:

----------


## Ivana2009

I ja sam kod iste doktorice, al ovu drugu sam vidjela i kod te druge je moja kuma uspjela od 1.
Nisam shvatila da nece biti postupaka sad tijekom selidbe… cure su i jučer prije mene dolazile na folikulometrije, ali neke i na konzultacije…
Super je to da se dr.drži do situacije pacijentice, a ne onak kak bi njoj bilo najjednostavnije… drzim i ja tebi fige da do jeseni budes trudna!!!

----------


## LemonK

Ivana skuzih te tu pa samo da te pozdravim i pozelim puno uspjeha ovaj put!! Drago mi je da si zadovoljna promjenom klinike i doktora!!

----------


## Ivana2009

Lemon- hvala, pozdrav i tebi! 
Zadovoljna jesam, a kak ce se dalje odvijat… vidjet cemo…
Kak si ti? U kojoj su fazi borbe za bebu2?

----------


## LemonK

obavila transfer prosli petak, i sad dan po dan do bete...

----------


## Ivana2009

Oho- drzim fige onda ja i tebi…kad je beta?

----------


## LemonK

8.7., ali uvijek radim test prije, ne mogu docekati, kada ti?

----------


## Ivana2009

12.7., al test ni ne budem… negativni me samo zbedira prije

----------


## LemonK

sretno i nadam se lijepim vijestima s obje strane!!

----------


## Ivana2009

Lemon - jesi vadila betu? Pokusala sam ti poslat pvt poruku, ali nest nece..

----------


## LemonK

jesam, nista nazalost, cekaj probat cu ja tebi

----------


## Tamara@

Ima li netko nekih internih info o tijeku preseljenja klinike, dobivanju dozvole i početku rada?

----------


## Ivana2009

Tamara - preselili su se, ne znam jesu li dobili sve dozvole za salu i to, ali rade… postupci krenuli

----------


## Silk

Pozdrav svima, trebam samo svježe informacije za prve konzultacije na SD, nalazi i kod njih ne smiju biti stariji od godine dana(papa, brisevi, hormoni..sve to imam,ali jos mi mjesec dana vrijede) Do sad sam u postupke išla na VV, no više se ne želim tamo vraćat pa sam odlučila krenuti na SD. Da li imaju neki mail ili sve ide isključivo telefonom, vrijedi li cijepljenje ili se za sve mora testirat prije?

----------


## Ivana2009

Cijepljenje vrijedi. Ne treba testiranje. Za mail ne znam, al ako ti nalazi vrijede samo mjesec dana bolje ih zbog sebe ponoviti do pocetka postupka. Za konzultacije ne treba sve imat spremno. SD trazi mikrobiologiju ejakulata (moze se napraviti i na SD), al uvazavaju nalaze od bilo kuda.  I tamo ne trebaju ni trijazni dva tjedna prije niti ovjereno kod javnog biljeznika prije svakog postupka, dovoljan je vjencani list i preslike osobnih. Ja isto presla s VV na SD i tu mi je sve puno manje stresno. Sestre su isto super, a dr.da ne govorim…

----------


## Silk

Hvala ti Ivana2009, jednostavno mi je previše stresa od tog VV i nemam namjeru se više ikad tamo vratit.. da,da, spremam se nalaze ponovit da mogu što prije krenut u novi postupak, a sutra cu onda zvati za konzultacije.

----------


## Ivana2009

Silk, nema na čemu… ako te jos nest zanima, slobodno pitaj.. il mi posalji pvt poruku ako zelis pa ti dam i mail… vidjet ces, preporodit ces se na SD. Osim toga su sad krenuli radit u novom prostoru, sve im je zaista prostrano i svemirski opremljeno… iako meni nebitno… uglavnom, tamo je drugaciji pristup i sve se moze dogovoriti…

----------


## CoverMeInSunshine

Pozdrav cure, 
Imate li info o listama cekanja na SD, koliko se ceka na prvi pregled i ako je sve ok za uci u postupak, ako su spremni svi nalazi itd., koliko se ceka na pocetak... hvala i pozdrav svima!

----------


## Ivana2009

Kolko sam ja shvatila nema čekanja. Ako imas sve spremno kreces sa sljedecim ciklusom odmah…

----------


## Garawa

Čekanja ako su svi nalazi spremni nema. 
Mi smo bili 19.4.na prvim konzultacijama.. čekala sam ih 5 dana.. jako brzo se dođe na red.. 
Izasla sam od doktorice s terapijom i čekamo sada 5 mj da krenemo

----------


## CoverMeInSunshine

> Čekanja ako su svi nalazi spremni nema. 
> Mi smo bili 19.4.na prvim konzultacijama.. čekala sam ih 5 dana.. jako brzo se dođe na red.. 
> Izasla sam od doktorice s terapijom i čekamo sada 5 mj da krenemo ������������


Ovo super zvuči. Mi smo u međuvremenu otišli nekim drugim putem i svašta se izdogađalo, pa se konačno opet spremamo poslije ljeta pokušati Sv. Duh ili Vinogradska... Možeš li podijeliti i ostala iskustva i preporuke za kojeg doktora ili doktoricu izabrati, sad pretpostavljam da si krenula s terapijom kroz 5. mjesec?

----------

